# *** May Babies ***



## Pixie81

I thought I would start a May Babies thread on the Second Trimester Forum as I can't seem to find one on here already.

I'm due 1st May. Look forward to seeing all you lovely may ladies coming over here in the next few weeks. :happydance:x


----------



## LogansMama

Hi Pixie! I'm here with you too! We are both due May 1! Cool. Is this your first? This is my second. Wonder which one of us will pop first??


----------



## Pixie81

This is my second too, although my son is almost 10, so looooong time since I was last pregnant. I don't remember much from last time so it feels like a whole new experience! Lol.

How long was your last labour?


----------



## jolou

thought id stop by and say hello, il be here on wednesday! woop woop


----------



## LogansMama

Last time around I was in labor for 18 hours and ended up with a c-section, as I never dilated past 2 cm. I am hoping for a vbac this time though!


----------



## lilhoppy86

Im due may 2nd and this is my first :thumbup:


----------



## lilhoppy86

Im due may 2nd and this is my first :thumbup:


----------



## Pixie81

Nice to meet you all ladies. my last labour lasted 4 days! I went into hospital and was told I was 3cm dilated so they left me in overnight. However by the morning I hadn't progressed so they sent me home. A few days later I was in agony. I went back to the hospital and was monitored and then they broke my waters for me. After that the labour started properly and I gave birth 9 hours and 46 minutes later!! I only used a TENS machine for pain relief and was surprised by how easy it was!

I'm hoping for a faster delivery this time and hope to use a TENS again at the beginning and a water birth later on for the actual birth.


----------



## LogansMama

Pixie - WOW! That is an amazing birth story! You are lucky that things went so well for you... (I mean besides the long wait to get really going!). I am impressed by the lack of meds! What is a tens machine? I've heard of em, but don't know much about em. I would LOVE to be able to go without major drugs - especially the epidural which FREAKS ME OUT... but I am such a wuss. Once the pain kicks in, I know I'll be begging for it, no matter how much I DON'T WANT IT! LOL!

My problem was that my water broke on its own - WAY EARLY ON - but I never went past 2 cm! They gave me the pitocin, but that didn't help. I have heard that pitocin doesn't work well though - unless you are past 4 cm already! 
Actually - my water didn't REALLY break on its own ... my doc had stripped my membranes the afternoon before. I think thats what caused me to rupture before my body was fully ready....

This time I just want to be LEFT ALONE to go into labor all by myself! Then I want to stay home as long as I can stand it before I go to the hospital.

Time will tell.


----------



## shawnie

Does 2nd tri start at 13w? If so, I'll know tomorrow what day this week I'll be moving lol


----------



## Pixie81

I think it starts at 13 weeks, yes Shawnie.

Logans mama, a TENS (Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation) machine is a little machine which is attached by tiny wires to 4 sticky pads that stick on your back. When you have a contraction, you turn the little dial up however's comfortable for you. It delivers small electrical pulses which are sent to your nervous system where your brain sends out natural endorphins to block the pain. It feels a little bit like pins and needles, but doesn't hurt at all (unless you do what my mum did and turn it right up to the maximum by mistake!!) Lol. I highly recommend them. I have heard though that they are only helpful if you start using them straight away when you first start getting contractions. Also you can't use them in water for obvious reasons, so you can't use them in a birthing pool.

You can hire them from most places. I hired mine from boots for about £25 for 4 weeks. I'm definately using one this time.

xxx


----------



## jolou

yea shawnie according to alllllll the books it starts at 13 weeks :) which will be me tomorrow!!


----------



## happygal

YEY may babies in 2nd tri :happydance: i know ive still got a a few weeks till i move to 2nd tri but i feel so much closer now theres a may babies thread here :flower: (im due may 27th) cant wait to move over here lol


----------



## Mrs A

Hey pixie im here with ya due May 2nd :)


----------



## Pixie81

Good to see so many May Mummies-to be here! Hows everyone feeling today?
I have been feeling really hormonal the past few days. I just want to cry for no reason! Last night I was so tired that it made me cry! I felt so much better after i'd let it all out though and my DH gave me a big cuddle (I think he was secretly laughing at me too! Lol).

I have the Pregnancy Bible and it says that around week 13 you will notice hormonal changes. Sounds like i'm right on cue! Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Pixie81

Ooooh, LogansMama, just realised you're from South Florida, so you won't have a Boots where you are to hire a TENS. I am sure they must have TENS in the states though. I envy you so much. My DH and I took my son to Florida for our Honeymoon in June! It was amazing! I really miss the heat and the sunshine :-(


----------



## shawnie

Yes we have TENS here. I have a few friends on them (non pregnant related) I have a set a friend gave me and tried them once for muscle pains, they take a long while to get used to, or at least for me they did. I never use it. I find out today if I move over to 2nd tri tomorrow or or sat! Yay!


----------



## Pixie81

Do you have your scan today Shawnie? Hope it goes OK! Keep us posted! xxx


----------



## shawnie

Thank you Pixie, I sure will...Yep my NT scan, I was told they would be dating me for sure today along with other things.


----------



## jolou

oh good luck then shawnie!!


----------



## Pixie81

Good luck Shawnie! xxx


----------



## shawnie

Thanks, all went well as far as I know lol I wrote about it in my journal with a new pic. I was told if things were to change they would call me. Sucks to not know the numbers but Ill find out soon enough. Looks like I'll be over here on Sat. He kept my due date the same. That's ok with me =) I think Im gonna take a nap Im out right exhausted!


----------



## LogansMama

Thanks for the info on the TENS machine. They must not be very popular in my end of the world... I never hear much about them. I wonder if they have them right at the hospital? Or is it something you'd have to bring with you?

Shawnie - Glad to hear yours scan went well! What numbers are you talking about? Yur HCG level? Would they really be measuring that at 12 weeks? Seems odd to me if thats what you mean... I thought they only do that before baby is big enough to see on a scan? Am I thoroughly confused?


----------



## LogansMama

Ohhh - SO excited to be in the 4th box on my ticker now! Yeaaa! I feel like this pregnancy is flying right by! I really do! I swear the first time it just DRAGGED out forever! Ahhh - ask me when I'm 9 months gone though - I'll probably feel like I've been pregnant for 10 years by then! LOL. 

The only thing that seems to be taking forever is waiting to find out the sex! That can't come soon enough! I'm DYING to find out. Fingers crossed that I might find out in a couple weeks when I go back for my next U/S! It'll probably still be too early then, but maybe I'll be lucky!

And today - do I DARE say it - I have barely been nauseas (just a tiny bit here and there). God - I hope I didn't just jinx myself. I'm PRAYING this means its going away finally. Just seems like every time I have a good day, my body compensates the next day by making me feel like I'm dying! We'll see. Hopefully tomorrow is good too!


----------



## shawnie

By numbers I mean the ratio for possibly having Down Syndrome. They didn't tell me anything... All that was told to me was everything looked fine LOL

I kept looking at the baby saying out loud show the butt baby show the butt LMAO the tech was laughing at me saying its too soon to know the sex but I still was telling the baby to show me its butt anyways LMAO


----------



## LogansMama

Shawnie - that makes more sense! LOL. Glad your odds look good. Mine didn't tell me much either, but I asked for the measurements, and they were about 1.2 - 1.4, which from what I've read are low numbers, so thats a good thing. Although, when I said "Oh - those are good" to the tech - she said "You can't tell anything without the bloodwork". So - whatever. I was happy. But - I guess I'll have to wait until my next scan at 16 weeks to know for SURE...

Do you go back again for another scan too? I didn't realize I had to go twice... but apparently - thats the drill. I have to get more blood work too... then they compare both scans and all the blood works... and THEN I get my odds. Way more in depth than I had planned on, but hey - at least I get another scan! :)


----------



## shawnie

Logansmama, yep I go back on dec 7th for another sono. I will be a little over 18w. I have to wait and get my second bloodwork done at around 15w. Seems like the sono is a little far apart to me but I dono im not the specialist. I see my doc before then so I'll flood him with questions.


----------



## Wellington

Hello! :hi:

I'm not due here for a couple of days, but I got a bit bored with all the early first tri threads (funny how the same topics come up again and again!) and thought I'd have a nosey at 2nd tri issues!

I'm due on the 7th May... but my first was 2 weeks early... who knows what'll happen this time!

See you in a bit!


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello,
I am here a bit early too because I am not 13 weeks for another 5 days and I actually only joined the forum today (after two miscarriages I was trying not to get too involved until I had my scan). I had my NT scan yesterday and they found a heart beat this time and after three scans with gaps in-between to walk about and eat/drink something sugary to get the baby to move (who is apparently very active) they got the measurements taken and I was told it looks ok but they need to have the blood test results to give a clear answer. 

Anyway, I am due on the 10th of May!


----------



## LogansMama

Shawnie - at your 18 week scan you should def be able to find out the sex! Are you gonna?


----------



## LogansMama

So - I'm a bit frustrated today. I called my benefits department to find out how it will all work once baby is born and I am on leave. I'm a teacher- and last time around I had my baby the first week of summer vacation, but this time I'm due 28 school days BEFORE school gets out! I only have about 17 sick days left... so I wasn't sure what might happen. My goal is to try and GET PAID until the end of the school year... but not sure if that will happen now! Unless I can hold the baby in for an extra week or so! LOL. 

But then there is disability to consider too... which is a whole other confusing issue. When you have a baby you are entitled to 6-8 weeks of disability, but it doesn't kick in for 30 days... and you have to use ALL your sick time first... so I'm really confused about it all. (Disability is partially paid leave as opposed to ZERO paid normal leave). So does that mean I have to be out 48 days (17 sick days PLUS the 30 days) or what?

I asked the lady all kinds of questions, but she was TOTALLY unhelpful. She told me I am worrying about it all way too early and to call her back in March. UM - WTF? I need to figure out all this NOW so I can PLAN. But she says its too early to plan cause anything can change between now and then. 

Truth is - it might work to my advantage to stop working a few weeks before my due date (which would have to be "per doctors orders" but I'm sure she could arrange for me) - just so I can make sure to collect disability... but it might not... I'm not sure if I'm thinking of it all right.

OR - I might have to go back to work - just for like a week or 2 - when the baby is only a couple weeks old - just to make sure I get my last check... I don't WANT to do that - but I might have to! 

ITs a big confusing puzzle. And since most of you are way on the other side of the world - you probably don't know and I just bored the crap out of you... so sorry. I'm just stressing and wish I could talk to someone that could EXPLAIN it all in a way that MAKES SENSE! :roll:


----------



## Frufru

...... sneaking in to have a peak around.

Hi Ladies - I know I am not in 2nd tri yet but I am a May Mummy to be and should be joining you soon :happydance: so I am going to try to keep abreast of this thread and the other in 1st tri until I officially graduate.

My 10-12 week dating scan will be 25th Nov when based on my LMP I will be 14w+1 - I had wished for it a couple of weeks earlier but I guess they must be busy.

I would like to find out the sex too when the time comes - OH and I have both subconciously started referring to LO as a he, so it will be interesting to see if our intuition proves reliable.

Logansmama the whole benefits thing sounds so confusing :wacko: I hope you find someone that can make some sense of it for you soon. Oh and is there any news on the teaching award nomination?

Well enough from me .... sneaking out again :winkwink: .........


----------



## LogansMama

Frufru - LOL. I am surprised you remembered that! I forgot to post an update...it took forever for them to tell us who won! But Nah - I didn't win the award - but it was such an honor just to be nominated anyways... its almost as good! :) Thanks for asking though! 

Yeah - the benefits thing is making my head spin. Hate it. Wish my due date was 2 weeks later... I'd be all set. Or even better, wish I had ten more sick days!

And don't worry about peeking in here! I keep forgetting about this thread and going into the first tri thread... until I remember! Plus - I want to keep updated on everyone over there too!

We should have just started the whole thread in Preg Club forum, and stayed in there the whole time! LOL.


----------



## shawnie

LOL I am bouncing back n forth too... Not like I can't relate to both at this point heehee =)

That is confusing about the benefits lady.

I myself don't have any confusion, I don't get any benefits LOL We are self employed so if I don't work I don't get paid. My mom already said she would help me a little with baby sitting at my home while I work a few hours here and there. I am hoping I heal fast ... I have been checking into seeing if I can start paying into the EDD but they haven't sent me back anything from when I sent the paper work in months ago to start paying into it. it only pays less then 200 a month anyways. Better then nothing..


----------



## LogansMama

Shawnie - whats EDD?


----------



## LogansMama

The more I think about it, the more I am thinking it might be to my advantage to go to work for those last 7-8 school days. They are EASY days anyhow... and it would insure that I get my last paycheck IN FULL - which I know I'll NEED. Then I'll have another 2 1/2 months at home. (And possibly longer if I can make it work like I did last time with DS),
I just don't know how I'll feel about leaving my 3 week old home without me for 8 hours! I mean (s)he would be with my husband, but still.... and I'll be nursing too, which will be even more of an issue. I suppose DH could bring the baby up on my lunch time and planning times too.. and I could nurse then if I had to. I guess I'll just have to wait it out and see how I feel when the time comes. I'm just SUCH A PLANNER. I hate not knowing how things are gonna play out.... Wish I had a crystal ball. That would solve ALL my problems! LOL!


----------



## OmiOmen

Don't they have maternity pay in America?


----------



## shawnie

Logansmama its called employment development department. When you get laid off from work, can't work, or fired from a job you can collect for a certain amount of time depending on how long you worked in a year. Most people pay into it when they pay taxes along with SSI (social security income tax). My new tax person included the SSI but not edd. It's so confusing at times.

I think things will work out ok for you. It's wonderful you have a great support group with your husband. Who knows, by then something might change. You might be able to have your baby on a great schedule that it wont interfere too much with timing with work for such a short time before you can be home 100%.

Yes Omi they do for the most part but it really depends on your job. When you own a small business it's different. It's just us and we don't pay into a big corp insurance that includes maternity leave or anything like that.


----------



## lily123

Due 1st of May :D
So exited!!!
xxx


----------



## bexxie

Hi I am 6th May,can we get a list up maybe on first post (pixie would you mind?)

Well I have been off sick since I found out I was pregnant,first was shock,then bleeding,then dizziness and sickness now work say rest up til 1st Dec at least. I get 26 weeks paid sick pay a year.

Had Nuchal scan and says measurements at bottom of sheet were 1.2 which I am taking as good. Waiting on bloods now but not too worried as I know if comes back high risk its because I am older (34),overweight 13s7lb,had bleeding in pregnancy so all these will factor and give me a crap score. Also if scans are 2 weeks either side of dates which they are then I could only be 11 weeks which means my AFP levels are way high which would misdiagonse the bloodwork too.

The bloods in my view is a just a marker and not a conclusive test. I had an amnio last time which I wont be repeating (I dont think),so I am sure we will all be fine
xx


----------



## LogansMama

OmiOmen said:


> Don't they have maternity pay in America?

Most places I know of DO NOT have maternity pay here... unless you work for a super big awesome company. I work for one of the largest school districts in the country... but we get nothing... Of course - school districts aren't fortune 500 companys... but still... we have THOUSANDS of employees!

I don't know ANYONE that has EVER collected a dime while on maternity leave (unless they manage to collect partial pay while on disability).... but we ARE entitled to 12 weeks leave, where they guarentee you your job back... and most places will continue to pay your health insurance during that time... but any out-of-pocket expenses are still your problem!

USA sucks as far as maternity goes. I want to move to Canada every time I have a baby!


----------



## jolou

morning! 

how is everyone feeling? my boobs are so so sore at night atm i cant put a t-shirt on for about 15 min aftr taking my bra off! they must be on a growth spurt again or something lol. busy day yesterday picking up step dad from hospital which would be fine if it was actually in chester but its not lol its a 45 min drive which is tiring when ive already drove half an hour to pick my mum first. got in about half 8 at night, was in bed by 10!! what a lightweight lol

My sister and her boyfriend suprised me yesterday, i had been talking about those pink lining changing bags and how pretty they are and how i was looking on ebay for a cheaper one, used if needs be. i get into my mums (sis lives with her) and she tells me to look at the pink lining website she had up and what colour do i prefer... they are buying me one!!! i thought she ment for xmas as they are expensive and she said "if u want it for that u can but i was just gonna buy it it you cos i know u want it" i have no idea whats gotten into her but right now i think she is the best sister ever lol!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Between no maternity pay and needing health insurance it must be really tough being pregnant over there. :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

awww jolou that's so cool sweetie =) I am happy for you, she loves you ....My sisters been all excited too, shes already talking about what she wants to do for my baby shower heehee Shes giving me her baby nursery set, she got 2 of them and ones just been at their vacation house sitting there never used. I love her sets they are just what I wanted so I am way excited about getting that. (changing table, crib that converts as they grow, matching trash bin, and other little things that go with the set..)

One more day and I hit 13w, YAY!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

hi i think i am officially in 2nd tri now tho it is rather confusing! lol! would have thought i would know 4 sure as this is my 2nd pregnancy but hey!


----------



## shawnie

This is what I keep reading all over....
1-13 is 1st trimester
14-26 is second trimester
27-40 is 3rd trimester

The most common trimesters breakdown used for the 9 months of pregnancy:
First Trimester ends 13 weeks + 3 days ~ Second Trimester ends 26 weeks + 6 day

I still think week 13 is 3 months LMAO it is confusing LMAO


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks shawnie so really i shouldnt be here 4 a few days! lol!


----------



## LogansMama

OmiOmen said:


> Between no maternity pay and needing health insurance it must be really tough being pregnant over there. :hugs:

LUCKILY I do have health insurance! But yeah - the no maternity pay really bites. Thats why I always try to plan my babies for summer time, when I am out of work for a couple months anyhow!


----------



## Windmills

Hi ladies, soo jealous you're all over here! :lol: Just had to sneak over to have a look 'cause I'm nosy. I'll be seeing you all in two weeks though :happydance: Can't believe it's soo soon! xxx


----------



## babyhope

I'm with Katie_xx I just thought I'd peek in as i still have ONE more week!


----------



## jolou

no harm in peeking ;)


----------



## clogsy90

woohoo i'm finally here well kinda if it is 13 wks lol. should hav been here yesterday but i don't know how they worked my due date out as i had my scan when i was 10 + 5 so i'm actaully 13 + 1 but when i did my ticke with my due date puts me a day beind either way it's only a day so i'm not to bothered lol. either way i'm here now :)


----------



## jolou

yay! welcome to 2nd tri :)

I ended up watching most haunted live last night but on living +2 so didnt drag myself to bed till 2am!! then sophie came in to our room at some ungodly hour and was very veryt alkative..my eyes are stinging like mad! we ment to be going for a walk along the coast later this afternoon but i dont know if my energy will get that far lol. Other than bein tired i dont feel very pregnant at all at tho mo..bar the sore boobs at night.


----------



## jolou

ohhhhhhhh ive gone up a box on my ticker!!


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all hope u r all well! i am finally thinking that i may be seeing the back of morning sickness, tho still tired. jolou i also have really sore boobs! is not nice. i have milk in them 2, probably coz i only stopped breastfeeding about 5months b4 getting pregnant and it never really went away altogether!


----------



## jolou

morning! yea i think my morning sickness may be subsiding wooohooo, tho i do seem to be constipated :S so been eating anything that is ment to help! i guess the 4 bananas i had yesterday wont help... lol. Are they leaking maybebaby? I didnt like that part of pregnancy first time around, i didnt expect it to happen and i was sat at my mums and my sister found it funny... she can be a right mean thing lol

Today is ment to be my housework day since OH and daughter is out the house but so far all ive done it run the water to wash the breakfast dishes.... i neeeeed motivation!! 

oo and totally off topic only 2 sleeps to go till i see backstreet boys!!! wooohooo yes you might be thinking either who? or are they stil around? lol oh i cant wait so excited!!


----------



## jolou

figured i would start a list of due dates for 2nd tri, il try and update them as more move over but im rubbish with remembering due dates so just post with your due date if i havent got it on there or its wrong :) I ve copied it from 1st tri but just took off those who havent posted here yet or not in 2nd tri yet.




*May babies due dates *



*May 1st *
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123


*May 2nd*
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


*May 3rd*



*May 4th*
RedRose


*May 5th*
jolou



*May 6th*
bexxie


*May 7th*
Wellington
maybebaby
Mrs RC


*May 8th*
shawnie
clogsy90


*May 9th*
hope&faith09

*May 10th*
OmiOmen
bright eyes


*May 11th*



*May 12th*
Keyyey30

*May 13th*



*May 14th*
babyhope



*May 15th*


*May 16th*


*May 17th*



*May 18th*




*May 19th*


*May 20th*


*May 21st*


*May 22nd*


*May 23rd*



*May 24th*



*May 25th*




*May 26th*


*May 27th*



*May 28th*



*May 29th*


*May 30th*



*May 31st*


----------



## jolou

hmmmm just had my letter from the docs saying i can go for the swine flu vaccine... i dunno what to do about it at all, its all very confusing. :s are any of you going to have it? im leaning towards a yes but im still not sure, i have a few weeks to decide yet anyway, the dates go into the 1st week of december.


----------



## Mrs RC

Hello! I'm now in the 2nd tri! Can you add me to the list?!

A
x


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies, I think i can officially join you in second tri now! 

I think I am seeing the back of morning sickness it just seems to be brought on if i get really stressed so today isnt such a good day! 

As for the swine flu vaccine I have no idea what to do coz we dont know the affects it will have on the baby, but then what happens if I get swine flu and am really poorly. Its really hard to decide what to do! 

x x x


----------



## jolou

thats my thoughts exactly hope&faith!

hope&faith and mrs rc are u still the same due dates as whats in 1st tri? il stick u on now and if needs changing il change it :)


----------



## Mrs RC

Yes - same date of 7 May!

I'm not sure what to do about the swine flu vaccine either...so confusing!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I can not wait until my ticker updates in 3 days! I am so jealous of all of you who's morning sickness is going. Mine went for 2 or 3 weeks and then came back! I am getting really sick of throwing up now and am just hoping that I will not be one of those unlucky ones who has it the whole time.


----------



## hope&faith09

I have a feeling I may be even more sick tomorrow ... my body trying to avoid going to see my mum! 

Im still due on the 9th and we just found out one of OH's friends is expecting in May too so its really odd but we cant tell them we are pregnant yet as we need to tell his parents first!


----------



## BrightEyes

Hello everyone! 

We had our first scan last Friday and have been given a revised date of the 10th May. Excited!! 

I have been really lucky so far - no sickness or tiredness at all, in fact we had to wait until seeing the scan before we told anyone, purely because I thought I had made the whole thing up! :thumbup:

Anyone else having to buy maternity clothes yet? I live in the far north of Scotland and having to order everything over the internet - difficult to know what you're getting.


----------



## hope&faith09

Jolou - Im glad someone is as confused as me when deciding what to do about the vaccine! I just dont know whats best! 

Havent bought any maternity clothes yet but have bought some big baggy pj bottoms I love them could spend all day in them!


----------



## jolou

bright eyes, ive bought some maternity jeans from red herring in debenhams, only in the sale mind, i bought them when i was about 6 weeks due to the bloat i had! also have some maternity leggings from new looks which i love, just need some nice tunic type tops to go over them as the ones i had pre-pregnancy are starting to get tight on my boobs, next on my list is some new pj's not maternity tho just a bigger size oh and a coat :) i am thinking about the belly bands from new look too, they are 3 for £10 and can be worn so it looks like your wearing double layers under your older tops, should hopefully get more wear out of them before having to wear bigger tops.


----------



## BrightEyes

Yup - defo going to invest in a couple of bands for the bump. It's ok walking around in the house with it all hanging out but not for outside in the winter! :dohh:

Managed to get a coat yesterday from ebay so I'm well chuffed with that... I know from past experience how cold it gets up here!


----------



## shawnie

I really need to find me a coat for this winter and some slippers for my feet. lol


----------



## keyyey30

Hi Im due on the 12th May!! this is my first and im really excited. Bit worried about weight gain though...still at gym 4 times a week but I have gained 8lbs at 13 weeks...showing quite a bit and my boobs seem to be out of control. x


----------



## maybebaby3

ugh i thought morning sickness had subsided but have felt so sick 2day that it really put a damper on our family day out. kids were racing round the playground and i was really not having fun running after them whilst feeling like throwing up in the bushes!

am definately not having the swine flu vaccine. it is so new they can't possibly know the long term effects on the baby. my husband is a pharmacist and he agrees with me. there have only been about 18 cases in gibraltar so i shall cross my fingers that i won't get it.


----------



## babyhope

My morning sickness is back too:nope: I had it from weeks 7-9 was good until the end of week 11 and now I am throwing up again and feeling nauseous and horrible! When will it go away!!!!!!!????? I am still exhausted all the time:wacko: I hope this morning sickness doesn't last the whole 9 months, because I would really like to start enjoying it.


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! I am happy to report that I am feeling much much better lately! Hoping it lasts! Of course - I DID have a bad afternoon yesterday - filled with nausea, but aside from that, I've been pretty good for days now! So good actually, that I keep forgetting that I'm pregnant here and there! So of course, that goes and makes me worry tgat maybe something s wrong! But then I remind myself... I'm SUPPOSED to be feeling good now! LOL.


----------



## jolou

morning, i dont feel too bad this morning either, tho it might have something to do with the fact i didnt wake up at all during the night. went to the cinema last night to see "couples retreat" it was ok but probably be better to watch on dvd lol.


----------



## clogsy90

i'm feeling better now aswell after throwing up everyday for 8 weeks pleased its now less then half a week last week only happened on wednesday then i hit the weekend and felt rubbish all weekend and not much sleep but now i'm not feeling to bad and today is the first time i havn't even felt nausea so even managed to get off my backside and do some cleaning and eat a tub of icing :S maybe thats not a good idea lol. hope others are starting to get a lift in the sickness :)


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone :flower: I'm due May 4th.


----------



## shawnie

Morning ladies! I know the feeling, I've been feeling good too, YAY! I even moved up a box on my ticker lol oh today's gonna be a great day I think...


----------



## jolou

wooohooo for going up a box! i got all excited when i noticed mine go up lol

welcome at the 2nd tri redrose!


----------



## babyhope

Only 3 more days til I hit 13 weeks! 

Hopefully my MS actually afternoon/evening sickness will go away:haha:

Do any of you ladies know when you will get your 20 week scan that will say whether it is a boy or a girl? According to my calculations I will be 20 weeks exactly ON Christmas day....hoping I get a scan before so we can know by Christmas!


----------



## maybebaby3

my scan is 18th dec but not finding out.


----------



## shawnie

maybebaby3 said:


> my scan is 18th dec but not finding out.

awww on my bday! "smiles" We go for ours at 18w2d on Dec 7th. I hope were able to find out. Would be nice to tell everyone on the holidays what were having.


----------



## OmiOmen

I was asked what day the week before Christmas week I wanted it and silly picked Wednesday the 23rd of December forgetting that near Christmas I will not be getting home until 12:30-1am on a Tuesday night and will have to get up at 7am for the scan. Silly me! If I can find out the sex then I will, so I hope he/she will let us see.


----------



## babyhope

I would love it if I could wait, but there's no way I could do it!!! Even my mom is like "when do you find out? I need to start buying stuff!"It would be really neat if I find out before Christmas! I just wish it was December already I would be done with school and I only work two weeks in December, then I get Christmas break, I am just needing some time to relax!!! Although I shouldn't complain I get a week off in November for Thanksgiving:happydance:


----------



## ginab

Helloo 
Im new on here, this is my first pregnancy and im due 8th May!! Very nervous but excited as well. My 20 week scan is on 21st Dec and Im def going to find out the sex!! Need to plan!!!
Nice to meet you all!! Gina x


----------



## jolou

Hi gina and welcome to the may baby thread! il add you to the list in a mo!

As for the 20 week scan i have no idea when it is, ive worked it out to be around the first 2 weeks of december, i didnt get my app through till about 2-3 weeks before my 12 week scan, so hopefully it arrives soon as OH gets very busy with work around about then and needs to slot it in. Im hoping to find out what Im having, for one im too impatient lol and i want to know if i should sell all the little baby girl things i saved from having sophie :)


----------



## jolou

ohhhh and im soooooo excited!!!!!!!!

im going to see backstreet boys tomorrow night in manchester!!!! totally cant wait! im like a little teenybopper when it comes to them lol


----------



## jolou

*May babies due dates *



*May 1st *
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123


*May 2nd*
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


*May 3rd*



*May 4th*
RedRose


*May 5th*
jolou



*May 6th*
bexxie


*May 7th*
Wellington
maybebaby
Mrs RC
shawnie

*May 8th*

clogsy90
ginab

*May 9th*
hope&faith09

*May 10th*
OmiOmen
bright eyes


*May 11th*
L-C
chikadee77

*May 12th*
Keyyey30
pikefoldpixel


*May 13th*



*May 14th*
babyhope



*May 15th*


*May 16th*


*May 17th*



*May 18th*




*May 19th*


*May 20th*


*May 21st*


*May 22nd*


*May 23rd*



*May 24th*



*May 25th*




*May 26th*


*May 27th*



*May 28th*



*May 29th*


*May 30th*



*May 31st*


----------



## Wellington

Ok, I'm back (officially this time!)

Still feel sick in the evenings - thank god for chocolate flavour cereals (something I wouldn't normally with a barge pole). It didn't subside with the last one until 16 weeks... looks like its going that way again. Does this mean another girl?!

I'll find out for sure at the beginning of January. My real appointment should have been slap bang inbetween Christmas and New Year, but we thought we were out of the country so I put the date back. Not going now - and all the slots are taken. Doh!


----------



## L-C

Hi 

I have been very cautious up until now but please can I go on the 11th of May slot, we had our first scan last week which was amazing!! I am so in love and it's still so tiny. I am really excited about feeling movement and things but seems that the next four weeks will be when the least happens. Anyone else feeling the same??

We have the perfect Christmas present with the 20 week scan on Christmas eve!!

Looking forward to sharing the next tri with you all xx


----------



## jolou

Hi L-C

I know exactly what you mean about being in love with bubs, especially after seeing the scan, made it so much more real. Ive already had a few flutters, mainly at night just as im relaxing to goto sleep, it is my 2nd tho, apparently you feel it earlier 2nd time around! cant wait for proper prods!


----------



## jolou

Oh nearly every day for the 1st 2 weeks in may has a baby due! only 2 days have no one in them lol filling up nicely


----------



## L-C

That's so exciting jolou, I can't wait to feel them. It's filtering around work which is weird as it's been a secret so long but nice that I can talk about it and keeps me reminded that it is actually happening!


----------



## maybebaby3

babyhope said:


> I would love it if I could wait, but there's no way I could do it!!! Even my mom is like "when do you find out? I need to start buying stuff!"It would be really neat if I find out before Christmas! I just wish it was December already I would be done with school and I only work two weeks in December, then I get Christmas break, I am just needing some time to relax!!! Although I shouldn't complain I get a week off in November for Thanksgiving:happydance:

i know what u mean about school! we have a week off this week but i'm so looking 4ward 2 the christmas break!!! working with kids is exhausting what age do u teach? i teach 3-8yr olds mainly music.


----------



## babyhope

maybebaby3 said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> I would love it if I could wait, but there's no way I could do it!!! Even my mom is like "when do you find out? I need to start buying stuff!"It would be really neat if I find out before Christmas! I just wish it was December already I would be done with school and I only work two weeks in December, then I get Christmas break, I am just needing some time to relax!!! Although I shouldn't complain I get a week off in November for Thanksgiving:happydance:
> 
> i know what u mean about school! we have a week off this week but i'm so looking 4ward 2 the christmas break!!! working with kids is exhausting what age do u teach? i teach 3-8yr olds mainly music.Click to expand...

I am currently still working towards my B.A (3 more classes:happydance:) so I work part time in the cafeteria at the high school! It really is an awesome job, great hours and of course got to love the summer off and the paid Holidays!


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> Hi L-C
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about being in love with bubs, especially after seeing the scan, made it so much more real. Ive already had a few flutters, mainly at night just as im relaxing to goto sleep, it is my 2nd tho, apparently you feel it earlier 2nd time around! cant wait for proper prods!

Gosh I am so in love with baby already:cloud9: Seeing him/her on the ultrasound is so amazing! I am lucky every time I go I get to see baby:happydance: I can't wait to start feeling him/her move, even flutter but I am really looking forward to the jabs!!!


----------



## babyhope

So I am beginning to wonder if this one is a girl?! With my son my pregnancy was smooth sailing, hardly no morning sickness and no other pregnancy symptoms.......but with this one, every pregnancy related thing I HAVE: heartburn, nausea, constipation, upset stomach, vomiting (so much:nope:), this pregnancy is the total opposite....gots me wondering if this one is a girl!


----------



## Chikadee77

Officially joining 2nd trimester now :) Was a little gun-shy posting in 1st trimester as I didn't want to jinx anything. I'm 13w1d today and am due May 11th. Got to enjoy 2 weeks of morning sickness free, but now its back with a vengeance! :dohh:

When is everyone's next scan? Mine will be next Tuesday at 14 weeks, a little nervous as I haven't had once since 9w1d.


----------



## hope&faith09

My next scan is my 20 week on the 18th December! What a lovely christmas pressie!


----------



## jolou

hey and welcome chikadee77!

Babyhope i keep wondering if this one is a boy for the same reasons you think it may be a girl lol smooth sailing with my first pregnancy..this one ergh, worst skin ive ever had since i was 17!! i feel ugly lol hair is just a mess at times (tho im rather liking the shine it seems to have today haha) felt sickness like never before but thank god i wasnt actually sick, the 1st tri was just not pleasent lol.

Well its an exciting day for me im off to see backstreet boys tonight in manchester and i cant wait, ive been playing the new album so sophie now sings along with me hehehe OH is going mental so he is trying to ruin my good work by playing his music.


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello chikadee77.

Well, I have just gone to see the midwife and I got to hear the baby's heartbeat so I am supper happy! I asked the mw about an odd feeling I got in the early hours of the morning, it was a rhythmic feeling that did not feel anything like stretching and I could not fully tell if it was really mild pain or just a feeling, anyway she said the baby was probably in just the right position and that I was probably feeling it move (I sort of feel silly if it was that and did not even know). She also said I have slightly low blood pressure and not to stand up so fast. I just had to share my good news. :happydance:


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

Im due 12th May :D xx


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith09 said:


> My next scan is my 20 week on the 18th December! What a lovely christmas pressie!

same here scan on 18th dec!!! :cloud9:


----------



## jolou

woohooo omi! its lovely to feel them isnt it :)


----------



## jolou

o and hi pikefoldpixel


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol. It is but I did not even realise what it was, I just thought "wow, that's odd"! I showed her the little spot I felt it in and it was exactly where she picked up the heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

I swear I have felt a little flutter only tiny and only when I was sat in a particular position and then I thought I was going mad! Maybe it was baby after all!


----------



## OmiOmen

The midwife did say that the baby was probably in just the right place for me to feel it and I was half asleep because my husband just got up for work so I was wondering if it was how I was laying too. It was in a tiny spot which I guess makes sense now I think about it since the baby is small.


----------



## dmn1156

i Have only just come over to 2nd tri im due may 1st as well


----------



## ellahstruts

Hi this s my 6th baby and i am due May 8th xx


----------



## babyhope

My next scan is Tuesday I will be 13 weeks 4 days, this will be my last with the nurse practitioner and then I start seeing the doctor monthly I believe, not totally sure but I think so!!!


----------



## mojo401

Just over from 1st Tri too. I'm due 12th May.

So relieved that my morning sickness has finally started to ease up...hope it stays that way! Had our NT scan yesterday and low risk so very happy about that :happydance:

Look forward to chatting with all you lovely ladies.


----------



## jolou

welcome ladies, about to pop out but il add you to the list when i get home! :D


----------



## Mrs RC

]Hi all!

I had my scan yesterday - was amazing! Scan pic here (don't know how to add it into a post!!) https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4074662229/

My EDD was changed to 6 May - which means I'm 14 weeks tomorrow!! so scary!


----------



## jolou

May babies due dates 



May 1st 
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123
dmn1156
Heidi


May 2nd
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


May 3rd



May 4th
RedRose


May 5th
jolou



May 6th
bexxie
Mrs RC



May 7th
Wellington
maybebaby
shawnie


May 8th
ellahstruts
clogsy90
ginab


May 9th
hope&faith09


May 10th
OmiOmen
bright eyes


May 11th
L-C
chikadee77
Shady_R


May 12th
Keyyey30
pikefoldpixel
mojo401


May 13th



May 14th
babyhope



May 15th



May 16th


May 17th



May 18th




May 19th


May 20th


May 21st


May 22nd


May 23rd



May 24th



May 25th




May 26th


May 27th



May 28th



May 29th


May 30th



May 31st


----------



## jolou

wow! that pic is really clear Mrs rc :D


----------



## Mrs RC

jolou said:


> wow! that pic is really clear Mrs rc :D

I had a really full bladder and thought I was going to wet myself through out...nice!!:haha:

xx


----------



## shawnie

I was just thinking how adorable and clear it was too. Mine wasn't that clear at all.. Glad things went well for you RC.


----------



## maybebaby3

lovely pic mrs rc!


----------



## Mrs RC

Ah thanks all for the lovely comments - it was so exciting seeing baby move! Couldn't believe it was inside me really!!


----------



## shawnie

I know huh! I can't wait to feel things =)


----------



## babyhope

MRS. RC- your pic is so cute!!!

I am wondering are scans different? Whenever I go to the doctor they give me one, since there is a machine in the room, but I have never been asked to drink a lot of water...but I am noticing my pics are never as clear as some of yours. I wonder if drink water before my next appointment if the picture would come out clearer....huh but then I'd weigh more on the scale:dohh:


----------



## babyhope

:happydance: I have two weeks left in my Senior Seminar:happydance: However in a week and a half I have TWO 10-page papers due:cry: Ugh feeling so stressed, want to tell the teacher she is putting stress on my child:haha: Although I don't think she'd buy it:dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

Babyhope - Im feeling the same, got a lot of work to do building up to the end of this semester ... not sure they would understand the stress factor altho they do seem to take into account im pregnant!


----------



## Heidi

I'm also due on 1st May :)


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! I feel like I have so much to respond to... but unless I go back and forth, its gonna be hard to do! I'll try my best!

For one - Welcome to all the ladies just coming over to second tri! Its a great feeling to be here!

Babyhope - Scans are the same as ultrasounds. I think some machines are just better than others. I know my doc has done one for me at every appt, but my BEST picture came from the specialists office, and they have a much nicer machine. I think drinking water might make it easier for the tech to see, but I don't know if it would actually make the picture clearer! I've NEVER been told to drink water before a scan. Just depends on the doctor I suppose.

As far as finding out the sex goes - I'm DYING to find out! I go for my normal check-up on Monday. I'll be 15 weeks 2 days. Not sure if I'm getting a scan or not. I know I did with Logan at 15 weeks - but she wouldn't tell me the sex cause she said it was too early to say for SURE.

I go back to the specialist (for the nuchal test thing - part 2), at 16 weeks 3 days, and will get another scan then. I'm going to BEG for them to look then! LOL. At 16 weeks there is a possibility I could see something! BUT - if none of those pan out... and I have to wait... I will get a date for my REAL scan on Monday. My guess is that it will be when I'm 19 weeks - so probably the week of December 7th? 

Anyways.... 
I've been feeling pretty good physically. I'm all over the place emotionally though. Trying so hard to keep my head on straight. I feel like I'm in this all alone most of the time. My OH is totally non-supportive and it sucks. He never asks me how I feel, never rubs my back or anything... even if I ASK him too. Stuff like that just really bugs me. I don't know - just writing that makes me feel like I'm throwing a pity-party for myself... I just feel like he should be more caring towards me, and he's NOT. I am GROWING HIS CHILD... the least he could do is ask me how I feel or rub my back or something. GRRRR. Men!

Well - Thats my novel for today. Stay well ladies!


----------



## babyhope

I have EVERY pregnancy symptom in the book:nope: The headaches have started this week and it is horrible being able to only take Tylenol, before I was pregnant I had frequent headaches so I am use to much stronger stuff! I have constipation, heartburn and vomiting and fatigue I feel miserable. I am lucky to say though hubby has been AWESOME! More awesome than I thought he would be, he's giving me lots of nap times and has been rubbing my back when I throw up, although sometimes I have to shoo him out for my dignity:haha: Parents have been awesome too! Mom and dad are constantly massaging me and cooking for me...hubby says he wish he was pregnant so he can get spoiled...shoot I wish he WAS pregnant so I can feel NORMAL again!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - sorry you are feeling so crappy. At least your family is being good to you! Thats so nice. I wish my mommy lived closer! I could use some attention like that! LOL. 

I was thinking about another stupid "symptom".... My HAIR IS SO GREASY! Its nasty! No matter how much I wash it. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama men really have no idea how we feel. keep having arguments with oh and i always end up bbeing the one 2 appologise afterewards. getting very fed up.

babyhope u r supposed 2 drink water b4 scan as with a full bladder it is easier 4 the sonographer 2 see the baby. i'm glad u r being spoilt rotten!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies! 

How is everyone today? ... well I have woken up and feel awful, Oh thinks im coming down with the flu! he has quarantined me in the bedroom and has gone into his office as he is working from home today, hmm hoping this isnt a nasty flu and is passes quickly. Is there anything we can take for it? x x x


----------



## Shady_R

Hey everyone thought I would come over ot 2nd tri and take a peek, feels lonely over in 1st tri now lol......So what is everyone up to, hoe is everyone feeling, Im still feeling rough most days, not very often that Im not, but at least I am not actually being sick.....May come and join everyone over here.......


----------



## clogsy90

hey. i havn't written for few days. i'm dreading work tonight as they moved me to checkouts for my babys benefit so i've given up arguing and just going with the flow but the chairs just don't give you any support and tuesday night it gave me the worst backache which then led to stomach ache i honestly i thought my AF was going to start so i'm dreading tonight :( sorry thats my little rant lol, as for symptons i'm not doing to bad now i had had bad sickness and it's not totally but it has eased up alot but as you said the constipation yes that getting worse always when i want to go t be. OH yes hes not supportive well he works nights so we don't exactly spend that many hours together but when i do he moans lol.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am on checkouts and on my longer shifts it really makes my back hurt too. We can stand or sit down but nothing really stops it. 

I am one of those people that seems to have about every symptom out there and the constant headache is really getting particularly annoying now. My husband is a bit crappy too, he only asks if I am ok if I am throwing up (and seriously, what am I supposed to say to that?), never rubs my feet or back even when I ask, does not clean the cat poop up anywhere near as much as I normally would (or any of the other cleaning he promises to do). Plus, last night I went to find my bar of dark orange chocolate that I had saved for a while and it was gone and although he said he can not remember eating it he must remember because would you not feel bad eating something you know your pregnant wife was saving until she really wanted it (and stood a chance of not throwing up)!?! I know I sound silly complaining but it actually really upset me. We are also planning on buying a car in the next week or two so I can not afford to buy the maternity clothes that I desperately need (I have one pair of maternity jeans and now 2 normal tops that _sort_ of cover my belly up) and yet he can afford to spend £40 on a stupid computer game! Grrr men!! :growlmad:

:happydance: My pregnancy ticker went up to the second trimester today! :happydance:


----------



## jolou

hey ladies and welcome heidi and shady_r! your now added to the list on page 12 :) i think i have the right date for you shady but not 100% sure.

Im too pooped this morning, got home from the backstreet boys concert at half 12 and soo tired now, it was a longgg drive lol but totally worth it :D

logansmama, i too have really greasy hair, at one point i washing my hair every day, which isnt like me i can normally get away with every 2 days (obv i shower every day lol).


----------



## Shady_R

Hmmm I havent suffered with greasy hair every day but every other day I have, its horrible when its like that too.....Jolou my date got changed by one day from the 11th to the 10, I didnt see the point myself and neither did the mw lol, you can leave it there if you like though, that one is going by my lmp the 10th is going by scan lol........


----------



## jolou

oo forgot to add that my sister bought something for the baby at the concert last night... OH's face was hilarious when i told him, its a baby-gro with "I want it MY way" after their song "i want it that way". OH is now concerned if the baby is a boy it will gender issue...seriously what a men like, ive decided not to tell him its just white with black lettering...he must think its pink or something


----------



## mojo401

Hello ladies,

Hope&faith - I too had a stinking cold and took paracetamol and hot lemon with honey. Not much else you can do except rest and leep warm. 

Logansmama - sorry to hear your OH is not supportive. It's true men have absolutely NO idea what we are going through unless you spell it out to them. Luckily my DH is doing most things as I've felt so rough but let's be honest - so they should! We're doing the hard bit and need to be looked after and nurtured - remind your OH you're giving him the most precious thing in the world and he needs to make a fuss of you.... My DH has booked a spa day for me as a treat so I can relax and get pampered! Re: greasy hair - I did have it really badly in the first few weeks but it seems to have calmed down a bit now....hormones in overdrive! When I had my NT scan (12+6), the sonographer asked me if I wanted to know the sex? I was amazed but he said 60% accurate at that stage!! Anyhow, you should definitely ask at your next scan.

Babyhope - sorry you're still feeling rough. Chewable Rennie is my new best friend for heartburn. Always worse at night when I lie down in bed -yuk. Glad to hear you're being spoilt too, can't imagining anyone rubbing my back when sick though, I have to be alone and can't stand being touched at all at the moment. Poor hubby!

Well I'm feeling ok at the moment, very sick yesterday and just nauseous today. Seems I get a really bad day followed by a better one then really bad again. Hopefully the bad ones will get fewer as time goes by. Still don't want to eat anything and have to force food down, a real chore.

Now in my maternity jeans too and they make me look huge, so unflattering and they seem to fall down when I walk. Right size and over the bump but just a bit loose. Don't feel very good in them and sick of people staring saying 'don't you look big for 3 months...' Grrrr. How rude people can be!!!!


----------



## Nicola83

Hello ladies

Mind if I join your thread? My little one is due on the 14th May.

How's everyone doing? I'm still struggling with the tiredness at the moment and for the past week my sickness has come back and I feel terrible most of the time.

Everyone keeps telling me I'll get the 2nd tri burst of energy soon but i'm not convinced! 

xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I have under the bump maternity jeans which fit fine but my over the bump work trousers are a tad loose at the moment.


----------



## Sam9kids

Hello everyone! 

14 weeks today woohoo! Just been complaining to Shady_R about my mega sinus pain over the past few days boohoo! Really uncomfortable!

Had my scan but still not booked in with the mw yet! Not got my appointment until 16th!!

Just planning my sisters hen night for next friday! Cant wait! 3 weeks till the wedding. Still not told anyone im pregnant yet! My dress fits with a bit of room so should be able to get away with it until after.... hopefully lol x


----------



## Capsicum

Hello "May-ers" :wave:

I'd like to join this thread please. I'm due on 9th May. Have felt VERY nervous about my pregnancy, but I have somehow managed to reach the 13 week mark (14 on Monday). 

I got my results back today for the Nuchal screening and it is screen negative, which I'm super relieved about. However, I also got a letter saying that my blood is O negative and I will have to have anti-D shots later on in my pregnancy. Seems a bit worrying, but I'm determined not to let it get me down on the day that I received other good news! 

Look forward to talking to you all more.

Su
x


----------



## babyhope

I finally turn 13 weeks tomorrow:happydance: I came in here for a peek and liked it so much I haven't left:haha:

Yesterday was a bad day:nope: I had a migraine all day long, Tylenol really isn't helping, I took two naps and was still in bed by 9PM! Also had to throw up last night and that hurt really bad with the migraine!!! Felt like my head was going to explode!

jolou- your post made me laugh! Men are "special" aren't they! Glad you had fun at the concert!


----------



## shawnie

Babyhope, I sometimes use a cold wet rag on my eyes and forehead when mine get bad and it helps a little. =)


----------



## bexxie

I had triple test done 28th and asked today where results are and was told letter be in post next week so I said must be good news then or else done over phone or visit and silly bint said Oh cant tell you that,FFS.

I am assuming after a measurement of 1.2mm on Nuchal that bloods should be ok but fact I am overweight,34,and bled in pregnancy will affect results of bloods somewhat therefore giving a total wrong percentage of levels/risk.

Grr I could scream.


----------



## Kim_I

I'm due on May 1st as well!


----------



## babyhope

shawnie said:


> Babyhope, I sometimes use a cold wet rag on my eyes and forehead when mine get bad and it helps a little. =)

I actually did that last night and it does help! It really relaxed me and I was finally able to go to sleep, before I did that I couldn't even sleep because my head was pounding so hard.


----------



## shawnie

Oh good Im glad it worked for you too. For me they have been off and on. Some days I have them and other days I don't. I just try and enjoy the good days and tough out the bad...


----------



## shawnie

Bex I would think if there was anything not good they would call you in to chat about it. I was told over the phone "doc said things look ok and see you in 6 weeks for a sono to see how the LO is growing" LMAO Beats me. "shrugs shoulders" I know it's hard but try not to stress too much...


----------



## LogansMama

OmiOmen &#8211; Do you all have freecycle there? Maybe post an add that you are looking for maternity clothes. I did that&#8230; unfortunately &#8211; I didn&#8217;t get a response, but its worth a shot. Also &#8211; ask some girlfriends if they have any hand-me-downs, or check the thrift shops&#8230;

Joulou &#8211; People CAN be so rude. My friend (older lady &#8211; could be my mom) actually told me my butt looked big. Thanks!

Mojo &#8211; So DID you find out the sex? I would have JUMPED AT the chance!


----------



## maybebaby3

grr the dr was supposed 2 email me with the risk factor from my combined bloods and nuchal scan yesterday but no email!!! really pissed off as paid £193 for it and he said he' email yesterday (a week after the bloods were taken) now am going 2 have 2 chase it up. so annoying!


----------



## jolou

May babies due dates 



May 1st 
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123
dmn1156
Heidi
Kim_I



May 2nd
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


May 3rd



May 4th
RedRose


May 5th
jolou



May 6th
bexxie
Mrs RC



May 7th
Wellington
maybebaby
shawnie


May 8th
ellahstruts
clogsy90
ginab
Sam9Kids


May 9th
hope&faith09
Su B

May 10th
OmiOmen
bright eyes


May 11th
L-C
chikadee77
Shady_R


May 12th
Keyyey30
pikefoldpixel
mojo401


May 13th



May 14th
babyhope
nicola83


May 15th



May 16th


May 17th



May 18th




May 19th


May 20th


May 21st


May 22nd


May 23rd



May 24th



May 25th




May 26th


May 27th



May 28th



May 29th


May 30th



May 31st


----------



## jolou

morning! and welcome to the latest 2nd tri ladies :) i think ive put your dates in correctly on the list if i havent please let me know :)

maybebaby, id be pissed off too, you dont pay that money and expect to have to chase things up yourself! i think you should be allowed to let out any pregnancy rage you have onto them :D

how is everyone feeling today? I'm not too bad, was soo tired last night i fell asleep at 7 and didnt wake up till 10, went to bed at 11 lol.


----------



## OmiOmen

LogansMama: I am looking for maternity clothes on e-bay, you can buy them in bundles and I do not want to spend loads of money on something I will only be wearing for a few months so I should be able to get some now I got paid today. 

I got my NT scan and blood test results back today and they are low risk so I am feeling pretty darn good! :happydance:


----------



## Shady_R

hey everyone, how are you all today. I was feeling semi ok today managed to stomach some toast took the kids to school after a very stressful morning filled with screaming and shouting, I come home and fancied some chocolate, I really shouldnt have touched it as its got caffeine in it and that makes me feel so sick, so guess what, yep I am now feeling rotten lol.........I have been suffering with a lot of cramp last few days, its killing me too, I am trying to drink milk to help ease it as it works, but Im finding it difficult to drink the milk dont even know why, I think its just when I feel sick I cant really stomach anything, not a good idea for me to go shopping when Im feeling rough either as I dont buy much lol, but sometimes when I get cramo I have theurge to be sick too, its horrible, Im hoping that it wont last too long, but Im sure that now Im suffering with cramp already it is here to stay for the duration........I do know that I gotta shift my butt and get my house tidied up, I am fed up of looking at mess, its driving me mad lol, then everytime I go to do something I get distracted lol........Hope everyone is ok and has a good day today.......Ruth....xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies, 

Well I still feel full of flu but im excited because (totally un baby related!) we get the keys to our new house today so let the decorating marathon begin! Not sure what time we can pick the keys up at but I can bet I will be spending the afternoon attempting to peel wallpaper off and deciding whether I need to buy a steamer! Also going fireworks tomorrow as long as im not feeling too flu filled! 

How is everyone else getting on today? Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? 

x x x


----------



## bexxie

Chuffed to bits

Got my results they are 1:10000 chance of Downs was so worried to be honest as had an amnio last time as high risk results so whoopee am so happy.
xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations bexxie, I felt so much better when mine came through today too. :thumbup:


----------



## bexxie

what were your numbers?
xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I did not get my numbers, my letter just said low risk.


----------



## MrsJD

:hi: I'm not offically over here yet but I'm due on the 17th May, however I'm being sectioned prior to that.


----------



## jolou

woohoo welcome mrsjd and congrats to omi and bexxie :)

has anyone else gone off coffee completely? I have decaff as i do like my coffee and tea (proabably way too much pre pregnancy) but for some reason i cant seem to drink coffee, decaff or normal! only hot drink i can drink is oveltine or tea, no idea what it is but i dont like it! once a week i take mum for coffee in costa or bhs and i have to have tea...i want a latte but it makes me heave!! :'(


----------



## jolou

oo and u just made me think MrsJD (which is an achievment in itself) i am planning to have a c-section due to the horrible experiance i had with sophie and i dont want the stress and worry again, not just to me but to my family (mum has MS and stress makes it so she cnt walk) do the normally do it slightly earlier than your due date? ive not seen the consultant yet (still waiting for a letter i assume).


----------



## laney_1981

Hi All

This is my first post in 2nd tri, I have had such a busy couples of weeks that I have only been able to catch up in the May thread in the 1st tri. Have just spent the last hour and a half catching up on the 2nd tri thread. Its so good to see that everyone is feeling better and that everyone seems to be progressing well. 

I am off work today as loaded with the cold, I usually just get on with it but this time I decided that I am not just looking after myself, plus I have such a busy week next week at work and would rather be off now than next week. Its so rubbish when you cant just pop pills to feel better. I got my hubby to get vics vapour rub last night and it helped me to get off to sleep last night.

I had my 12 week scan two weeks ago and it was fab, i don't get the NT scan routinely so am just getting the AFP bloods done in 2 weeks time. My hospital has just started offering the 20 week scan so thats booked for the 18th of Dec. I hope it goes ok as would be a lovely christmas present. When I had my booking in appointment I saw the consultant and she has also booked me in for 28 and 34 week growth scans due to high blood pressure. So i feel like I am being looked after.

I got a phonecall from my GP surgery yesterday inviting me in for my swine flu jab on the 17th Nov. I have thought very hard about this and I think I am going to get it. I am a nurse myself who may be asked to go back to work in critical care over the winter months if swine flu esculates. I am also overweight so I feel I have quite a few risk factors and feel I have no choice because i certainly do not want to catch swine flu and put myself and my baby at risk of dying.

I am 14 weeks tomorrow and feel most of my symptoms have gone and no change in the size of my stomach so just wondering if everything is ok in there!.

Anyway enough of my ranting, I hope to be able to join in more in this thread and look forward to progressing well in 2nd tri

Elaine


----------



## shawnie

Hi Laney =) Hope you feel better soon...

Well today I am 14w. I am scared to say this but I think I'm gonna tell all my friends this weekend. I know some already have a feeling since I don't drink anymore LOL BIG giveaway but no ones said anything. Later today I'm gonna take a 14w bump pic too haha I'm a nut =)

Hope everyone that's feeling sick feels better today. Hugs


----------



## laney_1981

Good Luck with telling all your friends, I am sure they will all be delighted for you. I have been telling all my friends and work colleagues over the last 2 weeks. Was delighted at peoples reactions, its such wonderful news to be telling everyone


----------



## shawnie

Thanks, I had told people right away last time and it was hard to tell people over and over I had MC.. So I waited this time to mention it to alot of people. It's been hard not saying something hahaha


----------



## iznil8

Hey ladies,this is my first post in 2nd tri, I had my NT scan today and they have put me forward to 13w 4 days, I am so excited. 

The scan was great, the bambino was jumping all over the place and waving and wiggling, I got a great pic and can't believe how much I love the little thing already.

I feel a bit out of my depth in 2nd tri, everyone is worring about a whole new set of problems and I feel like the new kid in town.


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies!!!! I am officially in the second trimester!!!! :happydance:So happy!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mork

Hey all!! I am braving it over here in 2nd tri for the first time too!!! Bit nervous though (like you iznil8!!!! I am due 12th may.
xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

:gun:i'm so angry the dr still hasn't emailed me about my nuchal test blood results and he was supposed 2 on thursday. it was £193 and i expected better treatment than this!!! :gun:


----------



## maybebaby3

finally after some chasing have got an email from the dr saying i'm low risk after the nuchal scan and bloods. my risk is 1 in 9813! yey! :cloud9:


----------



## Shady_R

maybebaby3 said:


> :gun:i'm so angry the dr still hasn't emailed me about my nuchal test blood results and he was supposed 2 on thursday. it was £193 and i expected better treatment than this!!! :gun:

Omg you havent had your e mail. I would be demanding a refund as you havent had the full service that you have paid for, I can imagine how quick they would be sending you that e mail then, although I would still push for a full if not part refund as you didnt have the full service........Hello to the newbies in here.....Hey Elaine, Im going to be 14 weeks on Monday and I havent sprouted a belly yet, although Im putting that down to the baby belly I have got left over from my other children, my trousers are starting to get a little tight on me, but thats all I got for now, but I can wait for my belly as I usually end up really huge lol..........Hope everyone is ok today, I am suffering with cramp yet again, only this time it is in both legs, its more painful too when its like that, so Im trying not to do too much as walking and moving my legs in general just makes the pain worse ouch, just hope it dont get too bad I end up crying.......My baby got a chest infection now though, took him to Drs last night hes on anti biotics and needs to have a ventolin too, although dr isnt saying hes got asthma just yet, so fingers crossed I havent passed the asthma down.......Speak to you all soon......Ruth.....


----------



## maybebaby3

i couldnt believe i had 2 chase the dr after paying that amount of money but it is ok in the end as i have a 1 in 9813 risk factor. i hope your baby is better soon shady_r. how many children have u got?


----------



## Mrs RC

Hello all!

well I woke up this morning feeling a bit more awake than I have for ages so thought I would do some gardening as it is a lovely sunny autumn day! It seems I have overdone it and now am super tired again and its only midday....oops...xx


----------



## LogansMama

*Hope&Faith* - Thats awesome news about your house! Congrats! Very exciting! About the wallpaper... I bought this spray stuff at WalMart - its called DIF (its a wallpaper stripper), and this little tool that punches holes in the paper so the spray soaks through. It was a total of about $10 and worked REALLY easy. Of course - I was only peeling off border paper when I tried it, but it came off like a breeze. Maybe try that before you invest in a steamer!

*Omi, Bexxi, and maybebaby3* - Congrats on the good numbers /low risk news! 

*Joulu* - I LOVE my coffee when I'm not pregnant, drink it all day every day, but I HATE the taste now. The thought of drinking coffee makes me gag. I usually like coffee flavored things like ice cream too, but not now! When I really want something hot to drink in the morning I will usually hoave a hot cocoa - but thats pretty rare too. Its funny how our tastes change so much while pregnant. Normally I'm a total choco-holic too, but while pregnant, I tend to prefer vanilla flavors. Weird.

And yes. About a scheduled c-sec, normally they will schedule it about a week before your due date. They tend to want to avoid you going into labor on your own.

*AS FOR ME* - I am currently feeling pretty good. I have gone from the ALL DAY sickness to just occasional bouts here and there. Generally - I feel good more than not though. THANK GOD. 
I have gotten really big really fast this time. I am 15 weeks today (CAN'T BELIEVE IT!) and have gained about 13 lbs already. It sucks cause I am only about 5 feet tall, so I just look FAT. I do have what's starting to look like a baby belly - but the belly doesn't excuse my fat arms, face, and ass! I gained 50 lbs with DS, and REALLY planned on doin better this time... but so far, I'm on the same track. SUCKS. I really really need to do better about eating more protein and veggies and less carbs. I'm good about the veggies. BAD about the carbs. Grrr.. 
Other than that little rant though... all is well. I go back to the doctor Monday for a check-up. Not sure if I'll get a scan or not, but hope i will! :)


----------



## babyhope

OMG! I though morning sickness was suppose to be letting up already!!! It is getting worse for me, I am now throwing up 1-2 times a day and EVERYDAY! 

Yesterday we went to a restaurant to celebrate my moms promotion, I threw up before the restaurant, and when we were leaving I started feeling sick AGAIN....the restaurant was 30 minutes away from home....i held it for 30 minutes!!!! Got in side and barfed my brains out!!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - So sorry. Maybe this is just a long strong LAST bout! Fingers Crossed you feel better soon.


----------



## mojo401

Joulou - I haven't had tea or coffee at all as it makes me so sick. Must be the caffeine - can only drink peppermint tea now which is a bit dull after a while. Really miss lattes and cappuccinos. Re c-section, I had one last year with my DD at 38+5. It was fantastic - admittedly the recovery is longer than a natural delivery - but I scheduled the date in advance with my consultant and it was all a very calm and wonderful. I shall be having another one this time.

Logansmama - glad to hear you're feeling well, lucky thing! I'm with Babyhope and now being really sick in the evening...as well as morning and all day! This HAS to ease up soon I keep telling myself! I too am much bigger earlier this time round - still haven't put on any weight but look huge. Keep telling my DH it's bloat! Bit worried what I'm going to look like as time goes on if I'm this big now!! And in answer to your question, no we didn't find out the sex....I know, I know...super-tempting but want to see if I can hold out for a surprise. 

ShadyR - hope your cramps get better soon, my legs ache alot and feel like lead when I'm in bed at night. How old is your son? It's horrible when they're poorly isn't it. My DD is 21 months and is also on anti-b's for a bad cough. We were given a ventilin for her as DH has asthma but not easy to administer - she doesn't like it. Here's hoping our little ones get better soon.

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats to all you ladies with good scan results!

Off to watch X Factor now - hope John & Edward go tonight!


----------



## punch

well, at my ultrasound last week according to my dates, i was 13w 1d, but my ultrasound results say i was 14w 2d... not sure how that's at all possible. that would mean i was 15 weeks today.

anyone else have that? i heard that the dating part isn't as accurate after 8 weeks...


----------



## L-C

Hi 

Anyone done this before and able to tell me if swelling above their pubic bone - is this my uterus growing?? I can really feel it when I am laying flat.

Congratulations on all of your NT results!!


----------



## maybebaby3

punch said:


> well, at my ultrasound last week according to my dates, i was 13w 1d, but my ultrasound results say i was 14w 2d... not sure how that's at all possible. that would mean i was 15 weeks today.
> 
> anyone else have that? i heard that the dating part isn't as accurate after 8 weeks...

i had my dating scan a couple of weeks ago and my daue date has been brought 4ward by a week 2. my periods r irregular so i reckon that i had a short cycle. maybe u ovulated earlier than u think hence your baby is bigger than u thought.


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi- I'm new to second tri, first time poster in here. I had a private scan yesterday and it was great and have officially announced it. I'm due may 16th and it can't come soon enough. Still waiting for my 12 week scan letter nearly three weeks after my first midwife appointment, how long did you all gave to wait? Anyway just saying hello. Finally beginning to think this is going to happen and we are so happy x


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations and welcome. 

My midwife called the hospital to make the appointment the first time I saw her. She could not get me an early scan so booked the NT 12 week scan there and then and checked the time and date with me. But I do not think many places do it like that.


----------



## Mrs RC

I got my letter about 10 days after seeing the doctor at 9 weeks. it was both the booking in appointment and 12 week scan. But both were slightly later as i think that is how things work here. I have my first scan at 13+5. Just got my letter through for my 20 week scan and I'll be 23 weeks by the time that comes around. 
xx


----------



## babyhope

shawnie said:


> Hi Laney =) Hope you feel better soon...
> 
> Well today I am 14w. I am scared to say this but I think I'm gonna tell all my friends this weekend. I know some already have a feeling since I don't drink anymore LOL BIG giveaway but no ones said anything. Later today I'm gonna take a 14w bump pic too haha I'm a nut =)
> 
> Hope everyone that's feeling sick feels better today. Hugs

Good Luck Shawnie! I am sure it will be so fun and exciting!


----------



## Shady_R

maybebaby3 said:


> i couldnt believe i had 2 chase the dr after paying that amount of money but it is ok in the end as i have a 1 in 9813 risk factor. i hope your baby is better soon shady_r. how many children have u got?

Glad your numbers are ok, you shouldnt have had to chase the drs for it though.....I got 3 boys oldest 6, middle one 4, b 5 in December, youngest 1, they are little angels when they wanna be lol, little rascals when they are not wanting to cooperate lol.....Kids eh......Mojo my baby is 23 months old, hell be 2 the end of this month, I have had to give him ventolin before, was horrible the first few times, he has a spacer to use too, but trying to get that mask over his face was a nightmare, hes ok with it now though, I guess cause I use mine in front of him, hes not so scared......My cramp did go after, thankfully, I hate it when I get cramp as I suffer really badly with it, I just gotta keep up the milk, hopfully that will hold it off.......Ill be watching x factor soon too lol, Im hoping that John and Edward go soon, but oh was reading something on yahoo I think, something about them being set to win it......I really hope not.......How is everyone doing today, hello to the newboes n second tri, hope your well........


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> babyhope - So sorry. Maybe this is just a long strong LAST bout! Fingers Crossed you feel better soon.

Thanks so much and I sure hope so!!!! I didn't throw up AT ALL yesterday and I haven't thrown up today....so please please let it be over already!!!!!!! I would really like to start enjoying this pregnancy!!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! Today I was good energy wise - but the nausea was back full force - unfortunately. I mean - no vomiting, but LOTS of gagging. Fun Fun. Just when I think I'm in the clear.... ah well.

I go back to the doctor tomorrow. So excited. Love going for my check-ups! Still hoping for another ultrasound and a gender guess... but not guessing i'll get one. I have lots of questions for her this time... i should probably write them all down so I don't forget them!

Anyhow - I'll update tomorrow when I get home... but most of you will probably be in bed already since my appt is late in the day here... which puts it WAY late for you ladies overseas....


----------



## daisyfflur

I have only really suffered from nausea since being 5+5. I've been sick twice and both times were tiny amounts but Saturday, being practically 13 weeks we went to a friends house to go and see some fireworks, had a glass of lemonade and promptly threw up like nothing I've ever done before. Literally 20 mins before that I was telling everyone how much better I was feeling. Thats a fantastic example of sods law I think. What made be laugh though was I'd been hovering (obviously) around a table with pringles on it and had some in my hand when I rushed off to be sick and I was still clinging onto them when I reappeared a few mins later. Some things are worth hanging on to apparently.


----------



## malpal

Hey guys!!!! Can i come in???? 
Had my second scan last Friday and the babies are doing great! 
So i'm officially due May 17th, Consultant has said that if everyone stays nice and healthy then they will leave me untill May 10th before inducing me. However she did say that most twin pregnancies only last until 37 weeks, so looks like i could be an April Mummy!! 
My ms has vanished and has been replaced with chronic back ache and sciatica! 
How is everyone else doing??? Missed you all when you all started dissapearing over!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Shady_R

Lol funny hanging on to the pringles, that sounds like something I would do too lol, as I wouldnt think to drop anything ha ha.......Thats great that your scan went well and the babies are doing good, hope the sciatica dont last too long though, can you get physio for that I cant remember........Well I am doing better today so far, I havent had any breakfast yet, I will be getting that in a few though after I have out baby to bed, gotta change his nappy first though lol, he stinks, they love mum really dont they lol......I gota ring my Drs this morning, they rang me friday evening and I was at the drs with the baby lol, ah well, I will find out what they wanted, I think its the swine flu jab they were ringing for......Hope everyone is well today, speak soon......xx


----------



## jolou

oh my theres a few more to add to the list i see :D i shall do it a bit later on, im having a quick skive from doing housework.

Logansmama, thats what i thought about the c section...i just thought if its a week early il be an april mummy...i wanna stay may! lol and mojo thats part of my wanting to elect this time for the c-section, my labour with sophie was so stressful in the last few hours i dont remember a damn thing and tbh i resent how they left me pushing for an hour when sophie was completely stuck (she was trying to come out with her nose and eyebrows first..she wouldnt have gotten out that way at all) and according to my midwife now the stress was most likely the reason why i didnt produce any milk for about a month after having her. I really dont want to go through it again or even go through the worry my whole pregnancy the same will happen (im a worrywort lol).

Annywhooo as for me this weekend i dressed up as a pirate (tho looked like a gyposy lol) for a belated halloween party and tbh i was a bit of a grump! i didnt really fancy going as most of my OH's friends arent my cup of tea, my back was killing me like mad and to top it off it was raining and we werent allowed in the house! we had to stand under a leaking gazeboo...funny enough tho the g/f of the friend of OH was in the house with her friends.. told u i was a right grump lol.

On saturday we ended up buying a wii with the new wii-fit plus, its ment to be my christmas present but ive said we will wrap it up and let sophie open it, she will be made up :) had a little go on sunday (you have to test these things) and had so much fun, theres a few things i can do on there whilst pregnant that wont do any damage so its a fun way for me to keep fit in the later months :)


----------



## daisyfflur

I chased the hospital for my scan date and again they said they have no details about me whatsoever and I'm out of area and they have to send off something the the GPs surgery blah blah so I called the midwife and she says they sent everything off on the 20th October and said she'd find out what's going on. Five mins later she called to say that after a little searching they've found my notes but as I should of had my bloods done by now can I come to the community hospital to do them and bring a sample tomorrow morning. So here's my question, is my sample supposed to be the first wee of the day or not the first wee of the day or does it not matter?


----------



## bexxie

First wee of the day hun
xx


----------



## OmiOmen

My midwife always says the fresher the better (although I have taken morning wee in and it was not a problem).


----------



## daisyfflur

I don't know what I'm thinking! :wacko: The appointment is at 8.45am! First wee of the day it is.

thanks all.


----------



## Pixie81

Hi ladies.

I haven't been on here for a few weeks now and thought I would pop in to see how everyone's getting on. I was amazed to see my thread has now gone on to 5 pages! I'm sorry I wasn't around to do the dates on the first post. I will move them on the first post later if you like? Thanks for sorting it all out JoLou!! 

So how is everyone feeling today?

I am feeling fine. I have had headaches and migraines every day for about 2 weeks now but I feel ok so far today. Must make sure I drink plenty of juice!

I have been a bit worried as I have been having a few pains in my lower belly last night and today. I have been REALLY horny the past week or so (sorry if TMI!!!!) and can't get enough of sex at the moment! I am just worried we've hurt the baby. I'm hoping its just my uterous stretching though!

Also I can feel the baby when I touch my lower stomach. It feels hard just under my skin - is this normal? It feels too close to the surface!


----------



## babyhope

Pixie81 said:


> Hi ladies.
> I have been a bit worried as I have been having a few pains in my lower belly last night and today. I have been REALLY horny the past week or so (sorry if TMI!!!!) and can't get enough of sex at the moment! I am just worried we've hurt the baby. I'm hoping its just my uterous stretching though!

I wish I was horny!!! LOL...HUBBY WISH I WAS HORNY:haha: I just get in bed and want to sleep, sex never even crosses my mind anymore!!!!


----------



## Pixie81

babyhope said:


> Pixie81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> I have been a bit worried as I have been having a few pains in my lower belly last night and today. I have been REALLY horny the past week or so (sorry if TMI!!!!) and can't get enough of sex at the moment! I am just worried we've hurt the baby. I'm hoping its just my uterous stretching though!
> 
> I wish I was horny!!! LOL...HUBBY WISH I WAS HORNY:haha: I just get in bed and want to sleep, sex never even crosses my mind anymore!!!!Click to expand...

I was the same up until last week! Try watching some naughty videos! Hehe. Thats what I did. I had to do something as I was so dis-interested! Felt like I was failing as a wife. Now I can't get enough of it! LOL :sex:


----------



## shawnie

Im still on pelvic rest =( I wish we were able to BD! At this rate I'll be a virgin all over again LMAO


----------



## lola1985

hey ladies!!! yey ive moved over, have missed u all in the 1st tri thread!! now got all these pages to catch up on, its lucky i havent got a life!! haha x x x x


----------



## babyhope

Pixie81 said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> I have been a bit worried as I have been having a few pains in my lower belly last night and today. I have been REALLY horny the past week or so (sorry if TMI!!!!) and can't get enough of sex at the moment! I am just worried we've hurt the baby. I'm hoping its just my uterous stretching though!
> 
> I wish I was horny!!! LOL...HUBBY WISH I WAS HORNY:haha: I just get in bed and want to sleep, sex never even crosses my mind anymore!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was the same up until last week! Try watching some naughty videos! Hehe. Thats what I did. I had to do something as I was so dis-interested! Felt like I was failing as a wife. Now I can't get enough of it! LOL :sex:Click to expand...


Hahaha...I think we need some new videos!!! Yay, I am going to have to get interested again soon, hubby has now resorted to begging and trading chores for sex:haha:


----------



## Pixie81

babyhope said:


> Pixie81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> I have been a bit worried as I have been having a few pains in my lower belly last night and today. I have been REALLY horny the past week or so (sorry if TMI!!!!) and can't get enough of sex at the moment! I am just worried we've hurt the baby. I'm hoping its just my uterous stretching though!
> 
> I wish I was horny!!! LOL...HUBBY WISH I WAS HORNY:haha: I just get in bed and want to sleep, sex never even crosses my mind anymore!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was the same up until last week! Try watching some naughty videos! Hehe. Thats what I did. I had to do something as I was so dis-interested! Felt like I was failing as a wife. Now I can't get enough of it! LOL :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha...I think we need some new videos!!! Yay, I am going to have to get interested again soon, hubby has now resorted to begging and trading chores for sex:haha:Click to expand...

Try pornhub.com!! :winkwink:


----------



## LogansMama

daisyfflur said:


> I don't know what I'm thinking! :wacko: The appointment is at 8.45am! First wee of the day it is.
> 
> thanks all.

Wow - never stops amazing me how different things are done over there! We just pee in a cup at the office. Seems strange to me that you would have to bring it with you!


----------



## LogansMama

Sex? Whats that? LOL. I think the last time I had sex was when I got pregnant! Poor hubby.

I had my appt today. No ultrasound... but heard the heartbeat on doppler. Baby is doing great. I go next week to the specialist for an ultrasound. Should hopefully find out the sex (I'll be 16 weeks 3 days). If not - I'll have to call my doc right away because at my next appt with her I'll be 19 weeks already but she didn't say anything about doing the "BIG" ultrasound. SO - since this 16 weeks one doesn't really "count" I want to make sure I still get that one! I MUST find out what gender I'm having. I can't stand the suspense!!!

I got my swine flu shot today. Kind-of a relief. I have decided to just suck it up and go to school tomorrow. (even with the students being vaccinated). I'm just going to be extra careful about handwashing and sanitizing everything... Hopefully all will be okay. :)


----------



## Pixie81

I hate peeing in those tubes they give you to take home... so messy! Or is it just me that can't get it in the hole?? They must have been invented by men! I bought the best thing on the Mothercare website a few weeks ago called We Collect. It's like a little funnel on a long stick... so much easier for collecting wee!! Lol. Sorry if TMI! Just thought i'd share with you all!!

Logans mama, good luck with your ultrasound. I hope they can find out the sex this early on for you. I know how you feel about being in suspense. I can't wait to find out what we're having!!


----------



## daisyfflur

LogansMama said:


> daisyfflur said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what I'm thinking! :wacko: The appointment is at 8.45am! First wee of the day it is.
> 
> thanks all.
> 
> Wow - never stops amazing me how different things are done over there! We just pee in a cup at the office. Seems strange to me that you would have to bring it with you!Click to expand...

I can't pee on demand, I get stage fright.

So anyway, I went up to the community hospital and they weren't expecting me and then my regular midwife says I can't have my blood taken here as the hospital that I'm going to deliver in won't accept it. Seems a bit strange. She phoned them up and had a bit of go at them as she sent all paperwork off on the 20th October and they said they have them today so now I have to wait until Friday to see if they send a scan date through or phone again. The midwife I spoke to yesterday gave me completely duff information. Makes you lose faith in the NHS thats for sure.


----------



## lola1985

oh daisy, i completely agree with u loosing faith with the nhs n i worked for them! they prob wont accept your bloods from there because someone else is contracted to pay forr it, everything comes down to penny pinching!

forgot to say to whomever has took over the list that my due date is still 14th may x x x x


----------



## babyhope

Awww I didn't even notice yesterday that the little baby on my ticker grew!!! I guess I was to busy talking about sex!!! Which by the way *Pixie81* I had some yesterday:haha:=D&gt;

And it has been 3 days since I've thrown up! I hope that is the end of morning sickness because it sure did leave with a bang!


----------



## daisyfflur

lola1985 said:


> oh daisy, i completely agree with u loosing faith with the nhs n i worked for them! they prob wont accept your bloods from there because someone else is contracted to pay forr it, everything comes down to penny pinching!
> 
> forgot to say to whomever has took over the list that my due date is still 14th may x x x x

 
AH, but they have slightly redeemed themselves today as they called and offered me a scan for tomorrow afternoon 4.15pm. Its just as well I work from home. Probably can't get my bloods done unless I go in early as I'll have to take a ticket and get in line so I might go on Friday or the weekend if its open (probably not). But I'll stop moaning now as I get to see my baby twice in a five days as I had a private scan on Saturday as I couldn't stand the wait. :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

am so fed up of work. have applied 4 a job in another school but i'm not 2 confident abt gettin it as some1 is already acting the position there. i'm also hopeless in interviews! agh! as far as the pregnancy is concerned i'm feeling less sick but i'm still tired but that said when my son woke me 4 the 3rd time last night i couldnt get back 2 sleep and now am exhausted 4 school!!!


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies! 
I feel terrible this morning and feel like i'm just posting moans everywhere! 
Am so tired of being sick, and being so so so so tired!! I have terrible sciatica and the worse back and hip pain ever! My little girl was up all night so i've literally had 3 hours broken sleep, and i have to go and do a day at work! 
I feel like just hiding away until i feel a bit better!!! 
Sorry guys moan over................need to dust myself down and get on with things!

Anyhow how is everyone doing??? Has everyone had there dates for the 20 week scans yet? Maybe we should add them too the due date list? 

Well will catch up with you all later but cup of tea then shower i think!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies,

I feel awful this morning, so sick and stressed out. I thought we were supposed to feel better in second tri? At the moment I feel a bit better but this morning its like I have gone back to feeling how I was in first tri! Ahh sorry for the moan! 

How is everyone else doing? x x


----------



## jolou

May babies due dates 



May 1st 
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123
dmn1156
Heidi
Kim_I



May 2nd
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


May 3rd


May 4th
RedRose


May 5th
jolou



May 6th
bexxie
Mrs RC



May 7th
Wellington
maybebaby
shawnie


May 8th
ellahstruts
clogsy90
ginab
Sam9Kids
laney_1981
emera35

May 9th
hope&faith09
Su B
punch 


May 10th
OmiOmen
bright eyes


May 11th
L-C
chikadee77
Shady_R


May 12th
Keyyey30
pikefoldpixel
mojo401
mork
iznil8


May 13th



May 14th
babyhope
nicola83
lola1985

May 15th


May 16th
daisyflur
claralouize

May 17th
MrsJD
Malpal


May 18th




May 19th

May 20th


May 21st


May 22nd

May 23rd


May 24th
tammii1981


May 25th



May 26th


May 27th



May 28th


May 29th


May 30th



May 31st


----------



## jolou

Morning ladies, bloomin heck not been on since monday and i had a few pages to catch up on! I think I have updated the list correctly?? Iznil8 i didnt see your due date anywhere? and Punch I put your date as the one thats on the 1st tri thread, im a little too tired to quite concentrate this morning so if its wrong i am sorry! :) anyone ive missed just pm me or something :)


Not much for me to report today, been feeling rather blue this week, not sure why! i can cry on cue at absolutely anything! Been busy sorting out my daughters b/day party for next week, slightly regretting saying she could invite her class....thats 30 kids! im gonna be grey! Looking forward to my next midwife appt on monday morning, just want to hear the little heartbeat going :) been feeling alot more flutters of late, mainly when im laying down ..least i think its flutters, ive been really windy lately (sorry TMI!). 

Someone mentioned feeling really horny or not feeling like sex at all...well my sex drive is back with a vengance, so much so i cant get back to sleep if i wake up during the night! and all the OH wants to do is sleep, bloomin typical when he has been moaning cos of the lack of sex! i cant win lol


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! I see morning sickness is back for a lot of you:nope: That sucks! Since I've hit 13 weeks (except for the first day) I have been feeling sooo much better, it has been 4 days since I've thrown up:happydance: I am so hoping that MS is gone, but it seems that it comes and goes...I really hope it doesn't come back because week 12 WAS ROUGH (throwing up 2x a day everyday). I am also having a great day as it is a holiday today and I am getting a paid work day off and no school!!! Feeling good, although I should be really stressed out as I have TWO 10-page papers do next week and I have not started!!!! 

Although week 13 has been great (no MS) my back has started hurting every morning, what is this???


----------



## hope&faith09

hey babyhope - What are you studying for? Are you finding it harder to concentrate while being pregnant? Im finding it impossible to get anything done! x x x


----------



## babyhope

hope&faith09 said:


> hey babyhope - What are you studying for? Are you finding it harder to concentrate while being pregnant? Im finding it impossible to get anything done! x x x

I am studying to get my B.A in psychology, I am currently in my Senior Sem which is why I have so many papers:nope: and I need 3 more classes to graduate. I am finding it hard, especially with the morning sickness, headaches, and being so tired! When you are feeling horrible and just want to lay in bed how do you prepare yourself to write a research paper or get up and go to class:dohh: What are you studying for?


----------



## iznil8

Hey Jolou, my due date is the 12th May, it would be great if you could add me on to the list.


----------



## emera35

Hi ladies :)

Just moved over a little late from 1st Tri. (also been really slack as i'm still permenantly knackered lol) Anyhow, a big hello from me!
I saw the due date list, and wondered if you could add me to May 8th? (which i see is a popular day :)

I hope you are all feeling well :)

:hugs:


----------



## claralouize

Hi Ladies, 

Hope your all ok?
Just moved over from 1st tri, Had my scan yesterday - was amazing :thumbup: and my due date is 16th May.


----------



## clogsy90

i got my swine flu vaccine invite through today but i think i'm passing on it. anyway i don't think my baby likes wednesdays lol. every wednesday whether i have thrown up any other days i can guarentee a wednesday i will, i don't cae though as for one day i like the extra reassuance :) how is everyone else doing? i getting fed up of all these people coming out saying they are pregnant from work i was looking forward to getting fat on my own


----------



## tammii1981

Hi everyone

I'm new to these posts, so apologies if i ask a lot of questions!!

I am going to be 13 weeks on saturday, so thought id prematurely join the
2nd Tri pages!

My due date is 24th May - cant wait!

Ive been lucky with MS, i havent had any kind of pregnancy symptoms (apart from sore boobs and putting on weight!) so its been quite difficult to think of myself as pregnant which is strange!

Everyone seems to have had a lot of scans - is this something that you can choose to do? Ive only had an early dating scan at 7wks 5 days, and my next isnt until 20 weeks.....x


----------



## mojo401

Well I hate to moan but I'm STILL being sick!! Was hoping at 14 weeks it would at least dissipate a little but nope - bad as ever. :cry:

Jolou, completely understand your reasons for wanting a c-section,sounds like you had a traumatic time with the birth of your daughter you poor thing. Anybody would worry given that experience, I'm sure if you talk it through with your MW/consultant they'll understand your preference. Funny you mention flutters (or wind :blush:) I'm the same. I'm sure I've felt something but then again not convinced it's not more trapped wind. Hard to tell! As for doing the deed, well hats off to all your horny ladies. I have no interest whatsoever. Weirdly enough I have dreamt about it but the actual thought of getting fruity just doesn't appeal. 

Logansmama - how are you feeling after your flu jab? There's a big thread on here dedicated to it with some very strong opinions for and against. I'm still waiting to hear from GP.

Well I'm shattered yet again so it's another early night for me....Zzzzzz

Keep well ladies and hello to all of you just over from 1st Tri.


----------



## LogansMama

mojo - I feel fine after my shot so far. The first day my arm was sore... but that was it. I haven't had any other side effects from it. The one I got was mercury-free and the "dead" kind, not the live one. Its only been 2 days now, but I think I'll be fine. My doctor said she got one too, and she is pregnant as well, which makes me feel better about it. I'm glad I got it now... I was hesitant at first, but the more I read, the safer I felt. I'm pretty high risk without being pregnant... so better safe than sorry. AlSO- the shot helps to protect the baby after birth as well, since they can;t be vaccinated till they are way older anyways... so that makes me happy too.

As far as sex goes - I'm the same way. No interest. NONE... But I wish dh would at least TRY to put the moves on me... I'm starting to feel fat and gross, and the fact that he isn't even trying is starting to upset me!


----------



## Mork

Hey all! Just thought I would add that I too am still feeling the ms and have not had any interest in sex either (apart from in dreams!). I so wanna though as I have heard it is better than usual when pregnant so I wanna see if its true!!!!!!!! Hope we all feel 'blooming' soon xxxx


----------



## jolou

Moring and welcome to all the new ladies from 1st tri :)

I can go for my swine flu vaccination starting from the 17th nov, i have a midwife app the day before so gonna have a cht to her about it, im leaning towards getting it tho.
In regards to sex being better when pregnant....i totally think it is! no idea what it is but its better tho i dont seem to last as long as OH anymore, i used to bt eht eon lasting far too long (sorry TMI!!), tho right now im back to not wanting it, i think we have done it too many times in the last few days i am now bored of it lol. logansmama i know what you mean about OH not even trying it on! my OH kinda gave up and i felt like i was fat and ugly or something lol.

Not sure what to do today, I feel like spending money and buying stuff for christmas but i have lack of funds till next week :( managed to persuede my OH to buy me an outfit for 2 christmas meals planned, one is with his work place, i have never met a single one of them so wanna look pretty and blooming lol. The other is with his friends and one of the women is all "aww you poor thing you cant drink, oh i feel your pain you need to find something thats nice and will fit and not make you feel fat" er charming lol thats because she felt like that last year. oo dear did i just rant a little?? lol


----------



## happy2bme

Hello, I thought I'd post for the first time in 2nd tri....scary! Had my nuchal scan this morning and now been put forward. EDD is 18 May :)


----------



## Jadeyydoe

I didn't know this was here :|
HI GUYS :D


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies! I've never had a UTI, can someone tell me what the symptoms are or what it feels like? The reason I ask is because the last two nights when I wake up I've had this ache/pain in my lower back but I know its not my back its inside where I am feeling this ache/pain, and it is on both sides. I don't have burning when I pee or anything...but waking up and feeling this ache in my sides is kind of scarying me.


----------



## bexxie

hmm sounds like your kidneys hun which yes could be UTI. Phone your MW and get a sample to her in meantime drink lots of fluid and I mean LOTS. Cranberry is excellent and enough to quit the infection but you must go to GP or MW
xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hey ladies!!

Great to see so many familiar faces here!

Ok I am going to dip my toe into the 2nd tri forums - I have been too scared to move over up till now as everyone seems so grown up and so far ahead I did not want to be the new kid in class!!

But my hopes and fears seem to be graduating past the 1st tri now so maybe it is time!!

I am now due on 16th May if Jolou can add me that would be great!!


----------



## waitinghoping

babyhope said:


> Hi ladies! I've never had a UTI, can someone tell me what the symptoms are or what it feels like? The reason I ask is because the last two nights when I wake up I've had this ache/pain in my lower back but I know its not my back its inside where I am feeling this ache/pain, and it is on both sides. I don't have burning when I pee or anything...but waking up and feeling this ache in my sides is kind of scarying me.

Babyhope - I found you! This is nurselisa! How the heck do I send you personal messages? I don't understand this site yet. :blush:
I think I sent you a friend request. I can't believe you're in your second tri! Hoping to get my BFP soon, so I can join you on the preggo boards! I'm just lurking around here for now.

Sorry to barge in here! :) Take care. Congrats to all of you.


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening All! 

How is everyone today? I have had an up and down day was productive this morning wrote 1000 words of my essay so a good start I think! Then went to the new house me and OH had a big argument I dont even know what about. Then we didnt speak and then he came and apologised! Then I went and bought a kettle for the new kitchen and now im home watching eastenders being very unproductive while OH and his dad put up the wall paper in the new house! All very stressfull! Sorry for the rant x x x


----------



## babyhope

waitinghoping said:


> Babyhope - I found you! This is nurselisa! How the heck do I send you personal messages? I don't understand this site yet. :blush:
> I think I sent you a friend request. I can't believe you're in your second tri! Hoping to get my BFP soon, so I can join you on the preggo boards! I'm just lurking around here for now.
> 
> Sorry to barge in here! :) Take care. Congrats to all of you.

Nurselisa so glad to see you:happydance: I sent you a profile message, when you go to the top of the page and click your screen name where it says welcome waitinghoping, it should take you too it! I think you can't send messages or add friends until you post a little more which I think is 5 posts. The ladies here are so nice, once you get the hang of the site you'll love it!


----------



## babyhope

hope&faith09 said:


> Evening All!
> 
> How is everyone today? I have had an up and down day was productive this morning wrote 1000 words of my essay so a good start I think! Then went to the new house me and OH had a big argument I dont even know what about. Then we didnt speak and then he came and apologised! Then I went and bought a kettle for the new kitchen and now im home watching eastenders being very unproductive while OH and his dad put up the wall paper in the new house! All very stressfull! Sorry for the rant x x x

Great start!!! At least you got some writing down, one of my 10 page papers is due monday and I'll I've done is the research, no actual writing yet....eeekkkkk I am such a moron for waiting!!!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - I am thinking I have a UTI too... I actually rushed to the OB today right before they closed. It started a few days ago I think. I was complaining to my friend about how often I have to pee lately (thinking it was just a normal part of pregnancy), and she (who is pregnant also) said "Are you sure you don't have an infection? I did and didn't even know...". 

Well I figured no - I was fine. But sure enough I started noticing that when I peed, only a little would come out, but it would still feel like I had to go more. I'd go back to bed (or whatever) only to find myself back in the bathroom a short while later. 

Then last night I went to pee, and COULDN'T! I started to panic. It was really scary and painful to have to pee and not be able to! So I sat there for a bit and it finally came out! After that I was a little better. Then today after work I went to pee and it hurt - I had like this pulling sensation down there... hard to explain, but it hurt.

So thats when I called the doctor, who told me to come right in and leave a sample.

I don't have results yet, but she put me on an antibiotic anyways, cause we won't have the results till Monday... and I couldn't wait till Monday to figure it out. Obviously something wasn't right!

So anyhow - those are my symptoms. Not sure if its a UTI or something else, but its no fun.

If its not one thing... its another!


----------



## acdmommy

i am due on may 5th, this is my 6th pregnancy but it will be my 4th baby! i am scared and excited all at the same time...nobody knows yet but my OH and i dont intend on telling anyone either... this will be my surprise


----------



## jolou

May babies due dates 



May 1st 
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123
dmn1156
Heidi
Kim_I



May 2nd
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


May 3rd


May 4th
RedRose


May 5th
jolou
acdmommy


May 6th
bexxie
Mrs RC



May 7th
Wellington
maybebaby
shawnie


May 8th
ellahstruts
clogsy90
ginab
Sam9Kids
laney_1981
emera35

May 9th
hope&faith09
Su B
punch 


May 10th
OmiOmen
bright eyes


May 11th
L-C
chikadee77
Shady_R


May 12th
Keyyey30
pikefoldpixel
mojo401
mork
iznil8


May 13th



May 14th
babyhope
nicola83
lola1985

May 15th


May 16th
daisyflur
claralouize
cactusgirl

May 17th
MrsJD
Malpal


May 18th
Happy2bme



May 19th

May 20th


May 21st
katie_xx

May 22nd

May 23rd


May 24th
tammii1981


May 25th



May 26th


May 27th



May 28th


May 29th


May 30th



May 31st


----------



## jolou

morning, i feel rather rough today, i this nigly pain no my right hand side towards my back, felt like it usualy does when my IBS would flare up so im trying to figure whats caused it as i havent had much of what normally flares it up. Also sophie was up most the night with this horrid cough so im now grumpy jo lol.

Ive updated the list, jadeyydoe i couldnt find your due date anywhere?

how is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Pixie81

Hi everyone. Good to see so many ladies coming over from 1st trimester now! 

I am feeling ok today, though really tired. I would've killed for another hour in bed this morning. I'm so glad its the weekend tomorrow!

I have been feeling a little fluey the past few days. I read on the cow and gate website that this happens around 15 weeks:

_At 15 weeks you might find that you&#8217;re salivating more and you may have a stuffy nose. This is all down to those pregnancy hormonal changes and is quite normal at this stage. You&#8217;re also more likely to pick up colds during your pregnancy as your immune system is having to cope with looking after your baby as well as you! If you do get poorly and want to take something, be sure to check the labels on any medication as some aren&#8217;t safe to take during pregnancy. If in doubt, the best thing to do is ask your midwife._

Its horrible cos my sinuses are blocked up and I can't take anything for it.

I have been busy this week clearing out the spare room ready to decorate next weekend for the baby. I know its early still, but I don't want to be doing it when i'm huge and the ladder won't be able to stand my weight! Lol. I have also been a bit mad on ebay and have bought loads of new bits for the nursery. Got some good bargains! I can't wait til the nursery's all finished. I'll have to put a photo on here when its all done. xxx


----------



## Pixie81

Also, i just wondered..... when i was pregnant last time, towards the end I got up in the middle of the night to go to the toilet. I put my legs over the edge of the bed to stand up and collapsed when I put weight on my feet. I was so scared that I couldn't feel my legs at all. I couldn't stop crying. I was all on my own and had no one to help me. I had to physically drag myself to the toilet on my hands as I was so desperate for the loo.

I'm terrified that this will happen again, although this time at least my husband will be there. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Or does anyone know what could've caused it?


----------



## Windmills

Hii ladies, I'm finally 13 weeks and venturing into second tri. It feels weird being the new girl again :lol: My new EDD is the 21st if there's a list going, I haven't looked around yet. Nice to see you all again!


----------



## lola1985

pixie this does not sound right, u need to go to the doctors my luv x x x x


----------



## lola1985

pixie- i have just actully re red ur post n see tht this was in ur lst pregnancy! i would mention it next time u see ur doc or midwife just incase it happens again x x x x


----------



## Pixie81

Thanks Lola. Yes I will mention it to her. Maybe I was lying on my back and the weight of the baby put pressure on my spinal cord or something?? Would that cut off the feeling in your legs? I will have to ask my midwife. Really don't want it to happen again. x


----------



## jolou

hey and finally welcome over here katie :) i read you got your job! congrats! when do you start?

pixie id defo mention that to your midwife, it might be like you said, you were laying on your back? i dunno tho, i do remember reading we arent to sleep on our backs as we end up squashing blood vessels or something as baby gets bigger.

anyone feeling a bit blue, like they just want to cry lol im like that all the time today anythign is setting me off lol


----------



## Windmills

Thanks! I start my training on the 30th, I actually just posted a big rambly thread about it :blush:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies im feeling very up adn down today ... have made some progress on my essay did 1000 words yesterday but today I have no motivation and really really bad heartburn. 
Also this is going to sound really weird but have to get it off my chest ... my OH's ex phoned this morning and said she had a miscarrige on Monday (they have a son togehter) she rang for no other reason than to tell him this anyway she only came of birth control 6 weeks ago and had a period 2 weeks ago, which I know coz she was going on about it being heavy and I used her loo where there were pads etc so I dont know what to think? 

Hope everyone is ok? x x x


----------



## Mork

anyone feeling a bit blue, like they just want to cry lol im like that all the time today anythign is setting me off lol[/QUOTE]

YES!!! I am crying at the most random things!! xx


----------



## Windmills

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies im feeling very up adn down today ... have made some progress on my essay did 1000 words yesterday but today I have no motivation and really really bad heartburn.
> Also this is going to sound really weird but have to get it off my chest ... my OH's ex phoned this morning and said she had a miscarrige on Monday (they have a son togehter) she rang for no other reason than to tell him this anyway she only came of birth control 6 weeks ago and had a period 2 weeks ago, which I know coz she was going on about it being heavy and I used her loo where there were pads etc so I dont know what to think?
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? x x x

She could have had a chemical? But wonder why she phoned to tell him xx


----------



## Pixie81

Hiya *Katie_xx*. How are you? I just posted on your thread in GS. Are you OK?

When I was last pregnant, I was never told not to sleep on my back and never read anything like that. Is it a recent recommendation? I never sleep on my back anyway and didn't back then - unless I'd rolled onto my back in the night. I sleep on my stomach which i'm finding impossible at the moment. I'm having to use a wedge cushion from mothercare to prop up my left hip and my hand under my right hip just to elevate me slightly! Lol. It still gets too uncomfortable though and I end up on my side.

*Hope&Faith* I'm also suffering from heartburn on and off. Mostly in the evenings. Have you tied Gaviscon? It's really good. I can't stand the consistancy of it though so I mix it up in a glass of milk!! Lol. I'm such a wuss.

I also cry at the most random things. I cried 3 times at the TV this morning watching Desperate Midwives. EVERYTIME a baby came out I started bawling! Its not like I didn't know what was coming! Lol.


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> If its not one thing... its another!

LogansMama that is EXACTLY how I feel, I have had EVERY pregnancy symptom so far. But as far as the UTI I haven't felt the urge to go pee extra or pain when I pee, but I have these weird aches on my side/back during the night and early morning...guess I will just have to keep my eye on it.


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:I am 14 weeks today!!!!! Week 13 went by so fast and was wonderful...no throwing up!!!!! Hopefully morning sickness is gone!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Windmills

Thanks Pixie, I'm really stressed about him but have come to the decision that if he's going to continue acting like an idiot, it's his loss! xx


----------



## Pixie81

Hi Girls,

I have just received a letter from my medical centre saying I have an appointment at the NURSE LED COMBINATION THERAPY'S GENERAL MEDICINE CLINIC. Has anyone got the foggiest what this could be for??? I haven't got a clue!!


----------



## hope&faith09

I believe how fast this pregnancy is going ... I think thats just because I have had so much going on I havent had a chance to think about it! Nearly 15 weeks already I think! 

Katie i dont know why she rang we have Oh's lil boy this weekend as usual confirmed and made all arrangements last night so why phone this morning. I would never wish that on anyone after having an m/c myself I know how painful it is but to be honest my life and child wont have anything to do with her and she wouldnt be told if anything happened with us and to be fair she wouldnt care so why tell us?!?

Anyway sorry for the rant having a bad day cant wait to go to sleep!!!


----------



## Windmills

Haha I feel the same way, I spend my life looking forward to going back to bed. Not that there's much stopping me, I'm actually sat on my bed right now because it's comfier than the couch!


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all! have not been on here in a few days and has taken me ages 2 read up on the posts! lol

pixie81 i cant stand the consistency of gaviscon. maybe i should try it with milk like u do. if i take it on it's own it makes me feel like puking up!

hope&faith i hope u got your essay sorted. i dont know why your oh ex has 2 tell him abt m/c. strange! as u say your baby has nothing 2 do with her and her new baby has nothing 2 do with u and oh either.

i'm so glad is friday. had an awful day at work. dylan is staying at my mum's 2night so we only have erin with us but she is a handful in her own right! lol! right now she's watching cbeebies and eating hula hoops! dh is on call over the weekend so can't do anything exciting and he has 2 go in2 work in the morning 2moro. oh well what can we do. not much!

am addicted 2 cheesy wotsits at the moment. have already had 2 packets 2day! am going 2 turn in2 a lump if i carry on eating at this pace! at least i'm still off the chocolate though so i guess it compenstates as usually i am a chocaholic!


----------



## maybebaby3

katie_xx said:


> Haha I feel the same way, I spend my life looking forward to going back to bed. Not that there's much stopping me, I'm actually sat on my bed right now because it's comfier than the couch!

enjoy the relaxation of your 1st pregnancy. when u have another child u won't have time 4 those little luxuries!!!


----------



## Windmills

Eeek, I'm not planning to have another one for a good few years yet! I wasn't even planning to have this one for a couple of years :lol: I start work again in two weeks so I think my days of doing nothing will be over until maternity leave :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im enjoying relaxing with this one! Although my LO will be due a couple of weeks before my 21st! Glad I was planning a nice family BBQ and a relaxing day.


----------



## daisyfflur

katie_xx said:


> Thanks! I start my training on the 30th, I actually just posted a big rambly thread about it :blush:

I saw your thread earlier. I just designed and built a computer application for helping the long term unemployed be employed again. But the data would be stored in the US. The company we did it for seemed not to think it would be an issue to hold ni number and address details abroad but the DWP wouldn't give them the jobseekers data. Three months of my life I won't get back! :dohh: Sorry, was totally off topic. 

Carry on everyone!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! Just catching up on everyone... I'm doing okay today. 

Can NOT believe I am 16 weeks tomorrow! (I think I say this EVERY week- LOL).

And I think I have been starting to get Braxton Hicks already too! At first I thought I was crazy and it was too early - but I read up a little and thats not necessarily true... they can happen any time!

Amazing how things seem to happen earlier in second+ pregnancies....


----------



## maybebaby3

i thought i felt baby move earlier this week, i was sure of it but havent felt anything since. hoping all is ok! am so glad it's the weekend. althought there's no lie-in with the kids at least i dont have 2 get ready and rush off 2 work! am still in pj's though i have 2 get ready and do a few bits in town. have a lovely weekend all :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

I am so excited I had to post this to everyone... lol 

I awoke to the most incredible unforgettable feeling in the whole world! Our first quickening. I had to wake DP to tell him! Just amazing...

Maybebaby I think things are ok hun. I think being this early it's all about being in the right position to even feel things. You'll feel things again =) xoxox


----------



## porterloo

HI, this is my first and im due May 13th, we are both so excited. have any of you had the swine flu vaccine? im unsure whether to have it.xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

i hope u r right shawnie. am going 2 see midwife (a friend of mine so i go 2 c her when she on duty and she does my checks then) so hopefully she will find a h/b 2 reassure me.


----------



## LogansMama

maybebaby - Yeah - I would NOT worry about not feeling baby lately - even though you already felt it before! Its still super early. Most people don't feel things consistently till 20+ weeks I believe! It IS nice when you do though... its so reassuring to feel them moving around in there!


----------



## lola1985

why is it that shops have loads of maternity stuff on their websites then wen u get into the shops there is one pathetic rack! soooo annoying! haha rant over!! x x x x


----------



## Windmills

Hahaha Lola I soo know what you mean, they're rubbish aren't they xx


----------



## malpal

Argghhhh don't get me started on maternity clothes!!! Why do they think they all pregnant people want to wear is pregnancy combats/jeans and frumpy jersey tops!!!! Oh but they come in a variety of colours!!!!!! Absolutely rubbish! 


Sorry bout that! Can you tell i spent a horrendous day shopping in Birmingham, i felt miserable at the end and was only cheered up when my dh bought me a gorgeous pair of shoes! At least shoes still make me smile, even if clothes shopping doesn't! 

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah maternity clothes suck. we only have a small section in mothercare and dorothy perkins here. rubbish!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

I thought there would be a much better range of maternity clothes ... I have bought a t shirt with Mr Bump on it, which Im currently wearing around the house! My old jeans still fit and I think they may fit for a while yet hopefully but they were too big for me to start with so I currently have my belt done up on the tightest so I guess that will get looser. 

Off shopping for a new settee today and maybe buy something little for the baby! Im making a little bag of baby stuff hoping by the time baby arrives I will have enough stuff! x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith09 said:


> I thought there would be a much better range of maternity clothes ... I have bought a t shirt with Mr Bump on it, which Im currently wearing around the house! My old jeans still fit and I think they may fit for a while yet hopefully but they were too big for me to start with so I currently have my belt done up on the tightest so I guess that will get looser.
> 
> Off shopping for a new settee today and maybe buy something little for the baby! Im making a little bag of baby stuff hoping by the time baby arrives I will have enough stuff! x x x

aww i want a mr bump tshirt! where did u get it?


----------



## Windmills

Urgh, maternity wear shopping. The only thing that can compare to the awfulness is shopping for work clothes to hide the fact you're pregnant.. until JANUARY!


----------



## Shady_R

Thought I would come and say hi to you all, feels like I havent been in here for ages. Well today I am suffering, Ihave a huge headache, one that when I move my head it hurts and any noise the kids are making is also making it hurt, ouchie.......What is everyone up to this week, I gotta go birthday shopping, I have the oh birthday sat I think 21st lol, then I got my youngest on 29, then I have my middle son on 10 december, its non stop, plus I have others in between, I have no idea what to buy for the oh either so I gotta get my skates on and decide what to get him lol......My dad is taking the kids out again today, just the 2 of them, the older ones, so that will give me some peace and quiet for a few hours, just need to decide what to do for tea, I may do minced beef pie and mash and veg and gravy lol, not sure yet.......Hope everyone is ok, speak to you all soon......xx


----------



## Heidi

I got a nice fitted maternity jumper dress from newlook which shows off my tiny bump nicely, they have some good stuff in there :)


----------



## bexxie

have you tried NEXT they have some lovely stuff and TOPSHOP and NEW LOOK

I am going to get some bits next week as heading to Bluewater and Lakeside cannot wait woo-hoo

On a worse note: All my underneaths feel like they want to drop out and I feel so crap. Got little stabbing pains shooting up you know wear and ouch,also got another flu virus I have totally had enough with feeling ill,reckon its a boy thing as my girls pregs werent like this. 

Right got Roast Pork today and yes I am hogging all the crackling just for me lol
xx


----------



## daisyfflur

I feel crap today too with nausea but I went to Bristol for a baby shop and got a sleepsuit, a gro bag, a toy zebra and some dribble catching bibs. Anyone else think the unisex selection of baby items is a bit boring? I'm waiting until Friday when I can sell my shares and buy some larger more expensive items.


----------



## shawnie

Hopenfaith, that's cool your jeans still fit for now. I bet you could get by a lil longer using the rubberband trick to avoid buying other cloths. =)


----------



## etoya

Hello girls!
Just moved from 1st tri. My EDD is May 20


----------



## mojo401

What gets me is maternity designs are just soooo unflattering, no matter what, I still end up looking like an egg on legs. If the waist is comfy then the legs are huge and end up flapping around, I'm tall too, so everything comes up too short. Very atttractive...NOT.

Next jeans are very good and very generous size wise too. I heard New Look have some good stuff but none of my local ones stock any maternity stuff so I guess it must be only the bigger stores?! Gap and H&M are supposed to be good too although I haven't made it to either yet! There are some fantastic shops like Isabel Oliver and Seraphine (advertised in the back of alot of magazines) but my goodness they're pricey. Fine if you plan on having at least 2 or 3 more bubbas!

I'm lucky as 2 of my friends have given me alot of stuff which is great.

Shady - hope your youngest son is better now. My DD (21 months) is much better thanks to antibiotics....no doubt we'll go to anither toddler group this week and she'll catch another cold....hard to avoid at this time of year. Have you thought about doing your shopping online? I'm doing all my Xmas shopping from the comfort of my own home :happydance: Can't bear the thought of battling with others in the shops! I've got a splitting head too - ouch.

Roast chick for dins.... O:)


----------



## lillprutten

Joining second tri May thread:D


----------



## Mork

Welcome to the ladies who have just joined! xx


----------



## lola1985

im all lost now! i have spent today wrapping all the xmas presents! (yes i know i am very over organised, even worse coz ive actually had them all bought for well over a month! haha) now im at a loose end untill i can put the tree up on dec the 1st! by the way i like xmas if u hadnt guessed! lmao! x x x x


----------



## Windmills

Wish I could get my shopping done, I have to wait to start work.. and then hope they decide to pay me before xmas :dohh:


----------



## babyhope

I really need to go shopping too!!! Hubby has been telling me and telling me to go, but I have been so busy with work and school. I am so happy this is my last week at the University, so I finally think I will have time. My jeans before I got pregnant were already tight so now they very uncomfortable...they pinch me:wacko: I hope I can find some cute jeans...I am not to worried about shirts but I am big on the bottom and jeans are so hard to find!


----------



## babyhope

lola1985 said:


> im all lost now! i have spent today wrapping all the xmas presents! (yes i know i am very over organised, even worse coz ive actually had them all bought for well over a month! haha) now im at a loose end untill i can put the tree up on dec the 1st! by the way i like xmas if u hadnt guessed! lmao! x x x x

OMG!!! Lola I LOVE LOVE LOVE Christmas too! I am so bummed out that I haven't started shopping (I like to start early) but I have been to busy! Next week we have a week off of work and school for Thanksgiving break I will be putting up my tree and decorating the house! So excited! And I am really excited to start Christmas shopping!!!


----------



## Shady_R

mojo401 said:


> What gets me is maternity designs are just soooo unflattering, no matter what, I still end up looking like an egg on legs. If the waist is comfy then the legs are huge and end up flapping around, I'm tall too, so everything comes up too short. Very atttractive...NOT.
> 
> Next jeans are very good and very generous size wise too. I heard New Look have some good stuff but none of my local ones stock any maternity stuff so I guess it must be only the bigger stores?! Gap and H&M are supposed to be good too although I haven't made it to either yet! There are some fantastic shops like Isabel Oliver and Seraphine (advertised in the back of alot of magazines) but my goodness they're pricey. Fine if you plan on having at least 2 or 3 more bubbas!
> 
> I'm lucky as 2 of my friends have given me alot of stuff which is great.
> 
> Shady - hope your youngest son is better now. My DD (21 months) is much better thanks to antibiotics....no doubt we'll go to anither toddler group this week and she'll catch another cold....hard to avoid at this time of year. Have you thought about doing your shopping online? I'm doing all my Xmas shopping from the comfort of my own home :happydance: Can't bear the thought of battling with others in the shops! I've got a splitting head too - ouch.
> 
> Roast chick for dins.... O:)

Hey mojo, yeah my little man is feeling loads better now, he finished his anti biotics and was back to normal in no time lol. I was back at the Drs with my middle son last week too cause he was complaining of a sore throat and he had three strange spots lol, the dr said he had tonsilitis again and had to stay off school as it looked like he had chicken pox. I dont think it was chicken pox though as the other 2 boys havent come out in any spots. I was going to do the shopping on line this year but I have eaten all my credit up this year just to top it off, I have a little I can do, but waiting for the half price deals to start lol, but Im hoping that by waiting Im not sacrificing what I want to get......I hate shopping with all the other shoppers, they are too much and dont give a damn about babies in buggies either....I shouted at a lady the other day in wilkinsons though cause she pushed my middle son out the way, so I said for him to come back cause she was being rude by not saying excuse me and she was pushing him around which was un acceptable, plus to make it better, there were loads of people there that head me too yay lol.......No one pushes my son around like a rag doll and gets away with it ha ha.....On a brighter note Im feeling better today......


----------



## shawnie

lola1985 said:


> im all lost now! i have spent today wrapping all the xmas presents! (yes i know i am very over organised, even worse coz ive actually had them all bought for well over a month! haha) now im at a loose end untill i can put the tree up on dec the 1st! by the way i like xmas if u hadnt guessed! lmao! x x x x

 I tend to be the same way. I love christmas time.. I'll be getting the tree ready once i get home from my family's house on thanksgiving night. I'll finish decorating over the weekend, yay!


----------



## maybebaby3

wow lola how organised! i have most of the stuff 4 my kids but nothing 4 any1 else. i will start getting stuff when i get paid at the end of the month. went 4 check up with the midwife yesterday and heard the heartbeat, tho baby was hiding 4 a while! lol!


----------



## babyhope

Ladies I finished ONE of my 10 page papers:happydance: I was up til 2 AM so I used a sick day...makes me feel kind of bad since I could use the sick paid days when I go on maternity....and I actually don't feel as tired as I thought I would, well I guess I should get started on my next 10 page paper that is due Friday:nope:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all doing well - I am sooooo tired at the moment - went to bed at 4pm today and had to wake myself up at 6pm or would have easily slept on. 

I went for my postponed booking appointment today (had to postpone it from 10 days ago as had an emergency at work) It all seemed very quick compared to some of the others that have been described. I am hoping the support improves later on as no idea what is going to happen!! Due to my mums diabetes I have to have another blood test next week, and getting tested for Thalassemia as my mum is a carrier.

I am not having my 20 week scan till 18th Jan as in Oz till then from Boxing Day so will be 24 weeks by then. Presuming will be pretty big by then!! So going to arrange a private scan before Xmas to find out the sex.

I have lots of travelling this week for work - will end up driving over 1000miles. 

Anyway hope you all have a great week!!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi girlies. Proud to report I felt a REAL FULL ON KICK today. No doubt about it. It was a TRUE HARD kick. fun!!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Hi girlies. Proud to report I felt a REAL FULL ON KICK today. No doubt about it. It was a TRUE HARD kick. fun!!

Oh Logansmama that is so awesome!!!! I really want to feel my baby already! I am heavier than I was with my first so I don't know if that is why I don't feel anything...actually I have been feeling something...it feels like little waves in my stomach, but not flutters, so I don't know if it is the baby:wacko:


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - I'm sure it is baby! I was feeling just those little taps for the past couple weeks... but today it was a KICK. I'm a couple weeks ahead of you... so I'm sure you'll be feeling more soon! :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

LogansMama said:


> Hi girlies. Proud to report I felt a REAL FULL ON KICK today. No doubt about it. It was a TRUE HARD kick. fun!!

wow that is amazing!!!

Though if I am really honest I am a bit scared about feeling the baby start moving - I know it is going to happen but I have always had a bit of a fear about it and keep thinking about the film Alien etc and it freaks me out!!!

Everyone keeps telling me when I feel it it will feel completely natural and I really hope it does. But right now it scares me!! :dohh:


----------



## LogansMama

Haha.... yeah - its is sort-of like Alien! Especially when you get further along and can actually SEE the kicking and movement from the outside! Its creepy - but WONDERFUL too! You'll see! When it happens you will love it!


----------



## Windmills

LogansMama that's so exciting.. and scary. At least I've got 3 weeks til I'm as far as you.. I'm scared of feeling kicks, I don't think I've fully accepted that I'm pregnant yet! :blush:


----------



## Windmills

I didn't think anyone would be interested enough if I made a new topic about this.. but WOW! Sorry if you all already know :blush:



> Your baby now has fingerprints! Book 'em, Danno! Believe it or not, he actually created them himself while swimming around in the amniotic fluid. As he moved his hands, the skin on the tips of his fingers formed unique ridges and folds. That's why no one on earth has the same fingerprints, not even identical twins!

I got it from here, it's a really good website (I think anyway :lol: ) 
https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/calendar/


----------



## Pixie81

Oooh, thats so interesting about the fingerprints! I didn't know they were formed like that!

I thought I felt my baby kick yesterday too, but didn't know if I imagined it as its still quite early on. I have been feeling flutters for weeks now, but this was definately more of a kick.

I love Christmas too and have done most of my shopping already. I have 2 big drawers under my my bed full of presents for people. I am expecting 3 more today that I bought online, but so far they haven't arrived. Knowing my luck they'll come when i'm doing the school run! I'm dying to wrap them all up but know that I will regret it if I do. I have done that in the past and have forgotten what I bought, so i've ended up unwrapping them all again! Lol. I like to do it when all the decorations are up late at night with the tree lights twinkling, christmas tunes playing with a cup of hot chocolate so I can really get in the festive mood!

I have just bought myself a nice cardigan and a top from Mamas and Papas for my DH to wrap up for me for xmas!! It was quite expensive but I think i'm worth it! Lol. I had an email for 10% off so I thought I would take advantage!

I don't have many yet, but most of my maternity clothes have come from Next and New Look. So far I have some over the bump jeans from Next, some trousers with stretchy side panels from New Look, a top from Red Herring in Debenhams, a stripey cardigan from Mamas and Papas, a dress from Mothercare which I bought for a christening and to wear Xmas day and a top from Mothercare. I really need to buy some nighties or PJ's because I am so uncomfortable at night now. I hate the waistbands on PJ bottoms as the dig into my stomach and I hate sleeping naked! Lol. I live the PJ's from Hot Milk, but they're SO expensive. There is some nice ones in Next which i've asked my DH to buy me for Crimbo.

I've just eaten a big chicken sandwich so feeling fat now. Think I'm going to watch Delivery and Labour which I recorded earlier and chill out till the kids wake up. xxx


----------



## shawnie

LogansMama said:


> babyhope - I'm sure it is baby! I was feeling just those little taps for the past couple weeks... but today it was a KICK. I'm a couple weeks ahead of you... so I'm sure you'll be feeling more soon! :)

 That's what i've been feeling too this week... It started Saturday for me and then again stronger yesterday. My friends were saying butterfly feeling but mine wasn't like that. The best I could describe it was like a drum beat in my tummy haha taps and kicks sound more like it =)
How exciting =)


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi all, so today I've had a call from a midwife who tells me that the date of birth on my blood type form was incorrect so Swindon won't process them. Now I have to go to my local community hospital, pick up the form, drive 35 mins to Swindon hospital, fight for a parking space and sit in the blood clinic for 30 mins to give blood again. I swear I'm cursed. First they lose my notes, then I'm told to go to the community hospital to give blood because I can't wait for a scan date, then told that was incorrect info on the day I turn up and I can only give blood in the hospital I'll be giving birth in and now my forms are incorrect. Why is it so difficult? Im supposed to trust these people with delivering my baby!!!


----------



## Pixie81

Awww, Daisyfflur, thats so unfair. I would call up the department dealing with it and ask to speak to the manager. It's not fair that you should lose your time and money for their incompetance. I hope you get it sorted soon. xx


----------



## Pixie81

Is anyone else suffering from really bad heartburn? It's such a horrible feeling. I've had it every night this week. I've been taking gaviscon mixed with milk as I can't stand the consistency of it. Minty milk isn't much better though! Lol.


----------



## daisyfflur

Honestly if I had a spare five grand id do the whole thing privately. At the portland no less.


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi:

Hey ladies,

I thought I'd pop over and say hello from the 1st May babies thread! I feel like I am in limbo between 1st and 2nd tri at the mo! :wacko:

I think I may simply glide between the two for a few days :)


----------



## Widger

Hello ladies :hi:

I feel the same pussy_galore.... an inbetweener....

I'm due 25th May and looking foward to talking to you all. 

Are we able to glide over ladies?


----------



## Pussy Galore

lol Widger.. I've just posted something similar on your thread!! :)


----------



## Mork

Glide away girls!!! xx


----------



## Widger

:happydance:

Looks like we can officially glide then :haha:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Woo hoo.. I'm gliding :happydance:


----------



## lillprutten

Yeah its only good if you join in now so I feel like I am way ahead in my pregnancy:D hahahahaa


----------



## Pussy Galore

lol.. which is why I still enjoy 1st tri threads too!! :)


----------



## Windmills

I hate Katie Price. I hate headaches. I hate my OH. I strongly dislike my sister. I hate that the hot water ran out so my bath was tepid at best. I hate that I can't be bothered to do anything. 
Mkay, I'm done! Think I'd better go to bed, grumpy bitch :lol:


----------



## LogansMama

Went for my scan today ladies! Its official! I'm having another BOY! Thrilled to pieces about it too! :cloud9:

Everything looked great except I have placenta previa. (placenta is blocking cervix) I'm really bummed about that, because if it doesn't move itself, all chances of a VBAC go out the window and I will have no choice except to get another c-section. Doc says its too early to worry about it yet, and that it will most likely move, but I can't help it. I'm gonna worry. GRRR. 

Anyhow - At least my baby BOY is healthy. And I guess it doesn't matter HOW he gets here, as long as he does, but I JUST DON'T want surgery again... whatever will be will be...


----------



## malpal

Congrats hun! Are you are first official coloured up may mummy????? 
We should add the sexes to the due date list!!! 

XXXX


----------



## Cactusgirl

Congratulations logansmama! I have a gender scan booked for 22 Dec, can't wait it seems ages away.
I have just woken up and have a dark line from my chest down to my belly button. I am sure it was not there last nite?! Don't think it's a stretch mark? What is it?!


----------



## lillprutten

Cactusgirl said:


> Congratulations logansmama! I have a gender scan booked for 22 Dec, can't wait it seems ages away.
> I have just woken up and have a dark line from my chest down to my belly button. I am sure it was not there last nite?! Don't think it's a stretch mark? What is it?!

I've my scan the 21st December where the sonographer will tell me if she see the sex otherwise I have to book a private gender scan!


----------



## hope&faith09

ahh I have my scan booked for Decemeber the 18th ... cant wait but it does feel forever away! I have my 16 week midwife appointment next week and hope she will listen for a heartbeat! 

Tols my mum about the pregnancy yesterday she was shocked but I think she will be excited in a few weeks, maybe after christmas. Feel so tired today and got a really blocked up nose and sore throat! 

How is everyone getting on? x x x


----------



## quail

Hi i thought i would join you as ive moved from 1st tri im due 22nd may, im gonna stay on team yellow for this pregnancy as i found out with all my others but i want a surprise this time, have any of you ladies had your swine flu vaccine yet? I had mine a couple of weeks ago.xxx


----------



## ThisTimePls

Hi I'm due May 13th-ish!! Starting to feel excited now - had 5 miscarriages in the past but this one seems to be sticking around and soooooooo pleased. Got my scan on Christams Eve!!


----------



## hope&faith09

I have been invited for the swine flu vaccine but dont think im going to get it.

Not looking forward to the next three weeks ... have to teach gymnastics to some year 9 boys and need to make it really interesting but not sure how its going to work! x x x


----------



## daisyfflur

I just phoned the scan dept at Swindon to try and get my next scan date. It was supposed to be the 21st December but they say they are all booked up so they can't fit me in until the 30th December. How annoying. Why would you suddenly have an influx of people needing scans before, during and after christmas. I'm broached the subject of going for a private gender scan at baby bond with my OH. He says then we'd of had 5 scans (we've already had two private ones :blush:) is that too many? Its only £79 for a gender scan. I think thats bloody good value for money.


----------



## hope&faith09

I have tried to convince my OH that I want a private gender scan but he thinks its just a waste of money ... I really dont know so just going to wait and see if they will tell me at my 20 week scan. x x x


----------



## Pixie81

We're hoping to find out on the 20 week scan too. When I had my son, he had his legs crossed so we couldn't see anything! If that happens this time, we will definately pay for a private scan.

I bought a fetal doppler for my DH on ebay last night. He couldn't be at my last midwife appointment where I heard the heartbeat for the first time. I feel really sorry for him. He is really excited now. It's been dispatched already by special delivery, so should arrive before 1pm tomorow. He starts work at 2pm, so he's hoping it'll arrive in the morning so he can hear it!

I'm feeling OK-ish today. No heartburn so far, but I have a headache and feel a bit fluey. :-(


----------



## Windmills

Cactusgirl said:


> Congratulations logansmama! I have a gender scan booked for 22 Dec, can't wait it seems ages away.
> I have just woken up and have a dark line from my chest down to my belly button. I am sure it was not there last nite?! Don't think it's a stretch mark? What is it?!

It's your linea nigra! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linea_nigra xx

On the topic of private scans, I'm hoping to find someone to get me one for christmas, since payday before xmas is a mystery so far!


----------



## muddles

I'm due May 6th.


----------



## abz

howdy everyone. i thought i'd stick my nose in here as it's getting very quiet on the first tri may board. i was going to try and catch up.... and then gave up. so hello everyone again :)

i had my scan yesterday afternoon and have been dated at 13 + 2 today :D hooray. i still feel rotten but i am forever with hope that the blooming that everyone goes on about is on its way :D

abz xx


----------



## Martz

I'm due May 26th

not much exciting happening at the mo, nausea phase seems to be passing and feeling ok.

Thinkin of getting a doppler as DH is away for nearly all ov my pregnancy so thought it would be nice to send him recordings of heartbeat. We have fingers crossed at the mo that his RnR coincides with 20w scan so we can hopefully find out gender together x


----------



## abz

oh, forgot to say. my 20 week scan has been booked for the 6th january :)


----------



## Windmills

Hi abz! So jealous you get your 20 week scan before me :cry: Mine's not til the 13th! xx


----------



## Gemz

Hiya all :wave:- I'm due on May 21st with my second baby. I have my 20 week scan on 07th Jan - we're going to find out the sex this time if we can :happydance:


----------



## Gemz

Hi Katie_xx. I've just noticed that we must have the same due date - 21st May??? x


----------



## Windmills

Just what I was about to say after reading your first post! Yeah, May 21st :D Have you got a date for your anomaly scan yet? xx


----------



## Martz

abz said:


> oh, forgot to say. my 20 week scan has been booked for the 6th january :)

Mines booked for the 6th Jan at the moment too.

Although much as it pains me to say it I might have to the following week if i can arrrrgh, I'm so gutted. But hubbi is due back the foloowing week and this is the only part of my pregnancy he will be around for until the last few weeks.

i have even contemplated moving the scan but booking in a sneaky private scan a couple of weeks before but i now its not fair......i'm just so impatient!!!! xxx


----------



## abz

aw hon. you will enjoy it more if hubby is there with you. although i have to say i was rather jealous of OH yesterday as he got to watch the whole thing and saw loads whereas i just saw the odd bit when she swivelled the screen to me :)


----------



## lola1985

daisyfflur said:


> I just phoned the scan dept at Swindon to try and get my next scan date. It was supposed to be the 21st December but they say they are all booked up so they can't fit me in until the 30th December. How annoying. Why would you suddenly have an influx of people needing scans before, during and after christmas. I'm broached the subject of going for a private gender scan at baby bond with my OH. He says then we'd of had 5 scans (we've already had two private ones :blush:) is that too many? Its only £79 for a gender scan. I think thats bloody good value for money.

my next scan is on new years eve n i gota early scan out of my other half ( i have also had a private scan!) by saying "it makes more sense to know before xmas so i can go to the next sale on boxing day n get loads of Cheap baby stuff" worked like a charm haha! x x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama i had a low lying placenta and it moved up by 34 weeks.

quail i'm staying on team yellow 2 after i found out with my other 2 i want a surprise. felling ok no nausea any more thank god! still tired a lot though i guess that is coz holding down a full time job as a teacher and looking after my 2 young kids after that!


----------



## shawnie

I have my scan date set for dec 7th at 18w2d, not sure why it's an early scan but I wont complain. A few of my friends keep asking me why Im getting it done so early. All I can say is that's what the doc wanted so that's what he gets LOL I'm sure he has his reasons. I'm considered high risk where as most my friends are in their late 20's still and not high risk..I'm thinking he wants to make sure my fibroid isn't growing and causing any problems with the baby... I didn't get to ask, they just had called me and told me that's when I was going to my next scan lol I see my doc the day before thanksgiving so I can ask him all sorts of questions then...

I go for my 2nd tri blood test today at 11am. I hope to find out next week what the results are from the NT scan and blood tests...

Abz I started feeling better around week 13 off and on, now it's more tired and a few other new things showing up.. I'm actually starting to enjoy things more now. I can't wait to start showing and have people notice HAHAHA


----------



## Pussy Galore

I have my anomaly scan on 5 Jan...!! And as my OH says frequently... "we are going to find out the flavour!!"

So those of us that had our 12 wk scan within days of each other have our 20 wk scan in a similar order and within days of each other!!

Go NHS!!!

My EDD changed though to 23 May

:)


----------



## Windmills

I had my 12 week scan at 12+3 and was made up 'cause loads of people have to wait ages! My 20 week scan though I'll be 21+4, feels soo far away xx


----------



## LogansMama

So - what I didn't realize yesterday was that my 16 week scan WAS my anomaly scan. I thought it was just another one for the nuchal test - which is why I was so confused! And I wondered why my regular OB hadn't booked me for my anomaly scan at my last appt... but I guess thats cause she knew I was getting this one yesterday! 

Anyhow - I go for ANOTHER scan at 20 weeks to check the placenta again... so I will get to see my little boy again. Exciting! So fun to find out early this time. I had to wait till 18 weeks with my 1st... 

Glad to hear everyone seems to be feeling good these days... I've been doing better myself!

Well - I gotta go. I'm at work and Should NOT be on here! LOL....


----------



## abz

hey guys. well my sickness seems a wee bit better today but damn am i tired!! still, i was at work until 11pm last night and here again at 7am this morning, by choice i hasten to add because i have the next couple of days off, and i could work until 11pm again or start at my usual time, and i decided to have an evening off. especially since there are quite a few family members i have to chase down and i didn't have to want to wait until tomorrow evening to do it :)

abz xx


----------



## Widger

Thanks again girls. Feel better being in here :)

Can anyone tell me what page the due dates are on?? Can mine be added to 25th May please if not.

Congrats Logansmama. You seem so far away from me already and we are due in the same month :)

Katie xx - I also don't have my scan until 21 weeks + 2... 14th Jan. I'm not sure I'm going to be able to wait until then.... still another 6 weeks to go arrgghhh.

Anyone had Babybond scan? Are they any good?


----------



## shawnie

omg logansmam your having another boy? YAY! I must have missed that some place. How exciting!


----------



## kittenmama

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while but decided to join in! I'm due on the 12th of May with my first bebe. I've got my anomaly scan on the 30th of December to see what colour the piglet is!


----------



## Mork

Hey kittenmama! Wev are due on the same day and both with our first baby!!! Welcome xx


----------



## babyhope

Congratulations Logansmama!!!! Another little boy, how exciting...can't wait to know what mine is!!


----------



## LogansMama

Now comes the hard part of figuring out names... boy names are soooo hard!


----------



## babyhope

Wow I honestly feel like the weeks are going by faster now!!! Like I remember turning 13 weeks and now I am already almost 15 weeks, it feels so fast but slow since I still can't feel baby moving.


----------



## Frufru

....sneaking in from 1st tri.....

Crikey it has been busy on here today!!!

I am really glad your scans have all gone ok - another boy for you Logansmama :)

Not long until my dating scan now - only 7 more sleeps :happydance:

I told my Mum about the rock lobster the weekend before last and she just could not take it in - however I have spoken to her tonight and think the excitement has definately set in :mrgreen:

I had my flu jab today - I was well impressed as I was in and out of the nurses office in under 4mins :)

Take care May Mummies :hugs:

....sneaking back out ....


----------



## maybebaby3

LogansMama said:


> Now comes the hard part of figuring out names... boy names are soooo hard!

yeah we're having the same problem and as we are staying on team yellow this time we have 2 choose 2 names lol!

gearing up 4 another day at school. oh has taken 3 days off and am so jealous! the worst thing with teaching is that u cant take a few days off when u just feel like it. we dont have any holidays til xmas break on 22nd dec apart from 1 day off on 8th december. cant wait 4 xmas :happydance: kids and i r thinking of lots of crafty stuff 2 do!


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies! 
Well i have my anomaly and detailed scan on the 30th december, can't wait!!! Firstly because i haven't been able to have any anomally tests so far, and second cause i can't wait to know what they are!!! I am 95% sure they are both girls but that is just a guess really! 
Have been having lots of moving and it feels so wierd compared to having the movement with just one. Have a midwife appointment on Tuesday so hopefully will get to hear the 2 heartbeats. 
It's great everyone is well and our worries have now turned to names!!!!!
xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies,

Well I told my mum a couple of days ago and she took it so much better than expected, I dont think her excitement will set in till after chritstmas as we have my sis and her lil one over for 2 1/2 weeks at christmas so she will enjoy having them to play with considering she lives so far away! 

Im off into uni today to pick up some books and then onto writing next essay, looking forward to midwife appointment next week as well cant wait to hear a heartbeat. Has anyone started shopping yet? We found some good offers on toys so I bought a few little bits so cute! Also looking at pushchairs, anyone got a favourite? I like the bebeconfort loola up, plus it should fit in may car! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day! x x x


----------



## malpal

My pushchair is on order! Fingers crossed it will be for Feb so just hoping they don't make a too early appearance! 
I've had the i-candy peach blossom twin. Just got to get the buggy board/seat for lexie.
I need to pop back to the store, as i've had an idea and need to see if it works! Thought maybe a quinny zapp would fold up and fit in the storage basket underneath, the basket is very big but not sure if i'm being too optimistic! 
Spent last weekend taking pictures of my quinny buzz as i now have to sell it, really sad about it as this time last year it was tucked up in the box and i couldn't wait to have a baby to push around in it! Oh how things work out!


----------



## Windmills

I really love the Emmaljuna prams, but not sure I can afford one. The prices seem to vary soo much. The Babystyle 3 in 1 Lux Cream of Hearts comes a close second, and is probably what I'll get :D


----------



## hope&faith09

I was thinking about getting a buzz but they are expensive so we were thinking of buying second hand but really not sure what we are doing atm!!! 

I could buy so much baby stuff atm, cant wait for christmas sales! 

x x x


----------



## quail

hi everyone im getting a emmaljunga pram with the toddler seat to go on top,they are really nice,i have my 2nd scan booked for the 8th jan.xxx


----------



## jolou

morning ladies!! wow i disappear for a week and ive like 10 pages to catch up on!! lol 

how is everyone feeling? im not too bad felt the first little proper this week whislt watching tv falling asleep, it took me by suprise and woke me up lol not felt it since but the flutters are still going on regular. had my 16week app on monday and everything is spot on, took a while to get the heartbeat as the little bugger was moving everytime the midwife got it.

Im pretty busy the next week, sophie has her b/day party on sunday so need to do all the food etc for that, still not had many definate yes/no's only 8 has replied out of the 30 invited and so far 6 are coming lol wow she must be popular ;) monday we are going christmas shopping and finding me an outfit for some christmas parties we have lined up, tuesday im off to see sally morgan in rhyl pavillion (shes a medium) then wednesday would have been my nans 70th birthday so we are going for a familty meal, the first birthday without nan so its going to be a sad day, my hormones arent helping either with it all.

hope your all feeling well, now i must catch up on everything! lol


----------



## jolou

ok all caught up updated list will be here shortly!! lol if i can find it... 

wow logan another boy! im sure mines a boy...we were watching the gadget show on monday night and they were playing forza3 on the xbox hooked up to all these gadgets and as soon as the bloke put his foot down on the gas the exhasut made this noise OH was all "wow that soudns just like the real car blah blah blah" and at the same time is when the baby done a proper kick...oh god its a boy and a petrol head...i feel i need to work on turning it into a computer games nerd like me lol

forgot to say in my last post i had my app through for my 20 week scan, its the 16ht december at 9 am so no waiting around for me that day woohoo and il be dead on 20 weeks :D


----------



## AJM999

Hi ladies...im on 14th May


----------



## jolou

May babies due dates 



May 1st 
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123
dmn1156
Heidi
Kim_I



May 2nd
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


May 3rd


May 4th
RedRose


May 5th
jolou
acdmommy


May 6th
bexxie
Mrs RC
muddles


May 7th
Wellington
maybebaby
shawnie


May 8th
ellahstruts
clogsy90
ginab
Sam9Kids
laney_1981
emera35

May 9th
hope&faith09
Su B
punch 


May 10th
OmiOmen
bright eyes


May 11th
L-C
chikadee77
Shady_R


May 12th
Keyyey30
pikefoldpixel
mojo401
mork
iznil8
kittenmama


May 13th
ThisTimePls
porterloo


May 14th
babyhope
nicola83
lola1985
AJM999


May 15th


May 16th
daisyflur
claralouize
cactusgirl

May 17th
MrsJD
Malpal


May 18th
Happy2bme



May 19th


May 20th
etoya

May 21st
katie_xx
Gemz


May 22nd
quail
carriecinaz


May 23rd
pussy galore



May 24th
tammii1981


May 25th
widger
abz

May 26th
Martz



May 27th



May 28th


May 29th


May 30th



May 31st


----------



## jolou

OK list is updated on page 37 only 2 ladies ont on there is abz and lillprutten because i couldnt see your dues dates (i think im blind lol)


----------



## abz

i'm due on the 25th may :)

have just been out to buy something for the baby and coudn't find a single ruddy thing. got a nice long shirt in a sale for £9 though, so was pleased with that :)


----------



## jolou

mm im in need of some new jeans and a few tops, i have one pair of jeans that fit and with this horrid weather they take ages to dry! i cant wait to buy some sort of clothing for bubs, im being very good and waiting till the scan, fingers crossed kermit lets us see what it is! (kermit is my sisters nickname for the baby, she seen the name in a baby book and its stuck lol) if its a girl i have hardly anything to buy! since i kept most of sophies newborn stuff and nearly all her sleepsuits and vests from the first yr lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

hello!

I am working from home this afternoon which is lovely as have been sooooo busy driving all week. Have to go to Northumberland tomorrow. Am looking forward to a chilled weekend!

I managed a quick sneak into the shops yesterday on my way to London and Pumpkin Patch had 40% of lots of things including maternity wear so got a pair of jeans and a couple of tops at a big discount.

Do Next only do Mat wear online as the shop I went in said they did not stock it - just wondered if it was just them?

I am feeling good at the moment - still tired but not suprising given the amount I am working. And to be honest I always get very tired at this time of year anyway!

I am just very thankful that I am not heavily pregnant at this point and having to plan for Xmas!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

PS someone asked about Babybond (think it was Widger) I have booked a gender scan in the Manchester one for 22nd Dec, my friend had a scan there a few weeks ago and she cannot praise them enough.

I paid for the private Nuchal at a private hospital and wish had had it done at Babybond as that is what they specialise in baby scans.


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies, my due date is May 22nd. I will be in the 2nd tri on Sunday =)


----------



## maybebaby3

i think am going 4 this pushchair in red colour. in babies r us it comes as a package with the car seat, pram, pushchair and changing bag. it is light, umbrella fold and will fit in our car along with all the other things we need with 3 kids in tow!

https://www.jane.es/construye/index.php?fuseaction=fitxa&tipo=1&id_producte=276&categoria=&id_intro=


----------



## Widger

I defo think I'm going to book a scan for 17 weeks, thought it would be nice xmas present so thanks Cactusgirl for recommending Babybond.

Have no idea about prams... will check out this Emmajunga that seems popular.

Abz - Same due date! :happydance:


----------



## jolou

ive got my pram, it arrived 2 or so weeks ago from ebay, its in the OHs parents house at the mo as i feel weird having it here lol i got the mamas and papas ultima 8 in cityscape and i love it, played with it and everything :D

oh im slacking now, i was thinking around 5ish how i feel rather awake compared to how i normally am around that time of day even with a nap, havent felt the need to nod off till now... snooooze time soon but thats just lame to go bed at 8pm llol


----------



## lola1985

i think im gonna get my pram after christmas, once i have my anomoly scan think im gonna go full steam ahead n go a bit mad! im getting the bugaboo cameleon, i cant wait!! x x x x


----------



## jolou

i was ment to wait til after christmas lol but this one was on ebay for half the price thats in the shops and is practically good as new! just a few scuffs on the bottom of the frame which to be honest doesnt really get seen. the next big thing will be the cot which is defo being done after christmas, hoping to see something in the sales.


----------



## maybebaby3

i am waiting til after xmas 2 get my pram. don't have 2 buy anything else. have a crib and baby will use cot that both dylan and erin have used when he/she is 6months old.


----------



## lillprutten

I'm getting pram and so forth in the last minute, will prolly be getting clothes though a little bit every now and then:)


----------



## lillprutten

Oh and I forgot to say I will not be getting anything else in the beginning than BRIO as those are a little bit longer suitable for a bigger baby. Emmaljunga is good if smaller babies and once they can sit in a sitpram-their sittingprams have such high quality, but BRIO is longer so more suitable for tall babies:) Which i most likely will get as my son was 55 centimeters long at birth:)


----------



## srcoyner

Hi everyone:hi:,
been kind lurking around, feels a little weid being in the second tri now :) I'm due 23rd may. have my next apt. 16 dec. doctor said he will do a free scan to see what we're having, then the official scan 13 jan:happydance:


----------



## babyhope

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I am finally finished with my senior seminar!!!! This week alone I had to write TWO 10 page papers:nope: And I just finished my last one tonight!!! So happy to be done! I am also excited because next week I am off of work and school for a week...so excited! I have been so busy and my house is a mess, but this week I am going to clean and decorate for Christmas!!! 

I haven't bought anything for the baby, but I did buy me two pairs of maternity pants online, hoping they come soon and hoping they fit and look good. 

Tomorrow hubby is taking me out for a date were going to watch New Moon!


----------



## Pixie81

*Babyhope*, congrats on finishing your senior seminar. You can have some well earned rest now on your week off. Don't over-do the cleaning! My house is a mess at the moment too. I've managed to clean the kitchen so far, but still have the rest of the house to do. Especially the bathroom. It's looking desperate. It's awful living with 2 boys who don't clean up after themselves and pee all over the toilet bowel. It's disgusting! Not looking forward to that task.

*Cactus girl*, some Next stores do stock maternity clothes. I have been told that Leicester does. I'm not sure where else. Have you tried calling them?

I have been buying baby things for a few weeks now. We have most of the things we will need. All thats left to buy is the pram, sterilliser, top and tail bowl, bath and some clothes. I have bought some babygrows and vests in neutral colours but hope to buy pink or blue outfits after my 20 week scan on 16th Dec. I can't wait for that! We have decided on the Silver Cross 3D pram system in pistachio. https://www.silvercross.co.uk/our-range/pram-systems/3D/pistachio/#

I bought a fetal doppler on ebay on wednesday and it arrived yesterday. I used it three times yesterday!! Obsessive mother? Moi?? LOL. I'm not obsessed really, I just think it's so clever to be able to hear my baby through a little machine, I somehow feel a bit closer if that makes sense? I don't want to use it too much as i'm frightened the baby will get a bruised head or something where it pushes down! My DH was using it on me before we went to bed last night and i'm SURE the baby kicked the doppler! This is the second time i've felt a kick. It's so exciting!!

I've just had a packet of marmite breadsticks. My DH bought me 3 packs, knowing I like marmite, but they are pretty revolting! Lol. They taste like twiglets! I'm just going to make myself some chicken and Barley Broth soup and a big wedge of crusty bread. It's my favorite at the moment. Yum. xx

PS. Has anyone else been experiencing any pains in their lower back, like a trapped nerve? Every evening at about 6pm I get this trapped nerve on the right hand side of my lower back. It's agony and I can hardly walk. Last night it shot down my right leg. So painful. I also get heartburn at around 6pm too, so i'm always feeling sorry for myself around that time of day! Lol.


----------



## hope&faith09

I have had a lot of low back pain especially in the evening but yesterday my OH bought me a dreamgeni pillow which i slept on last night and i felt better this morning ... altho I did sleep in until 10! How is everyone with putting on weight atm? I have lost 1 stone 3lbs over the past 3 months so not put on any and pre pregnancy jeans still fitting but I am a plus size girl anyway! 

Off to maybe have a nap now ... I find the longer I sleep the more tired I am during the day! x x x


----------



## Windmills

I think I may be heavier than I've ever been in my entire life before, which isn't filling me with much joy! I'm going to start swimming three or four times a week, and some other kind of exercise too as I can't keep on like this.


----------



## hope&faith09

I started swimming ... it really relaxes me I could spend hours at the pool!!!


----------



## mojo401

I went swimming too this week - so lovely to be bouyant and bobbing around. Very relaxing and refreshing - wish I had a pool! 

H&F - you've lost alot of weight, guess it's due to sickness? I've not put on any weight yet...not that I needed to really! 

Jolou - if I have a girl I won't have to buy anything either as I've kept all my DD's clothes from birth. And if I have a boy, well I'll have to do some serious shopping or try and swap some bits with other mummies! I am so tired most of the time and getting loads of sleep. Naps and early nights....looking forward to some renewed energy levels whenever that's supposed to kick in!!

Lillprutten - haven't heard of BRIO but my DD was 56cms when she was born and is tall like her mummy O:) To be honest she wasn't in her pram for very long and we have the Maclaren buggy which is great for tall babies.

Hope everyone else is feeling well. My DH treated me to a spa day this week and I had a lovely pregnancy massage, swim, lots of naps and it was bliss. Felt like a new woman. Now if I could do that every month, I'd feel like a million dollars!!:happydance:


----------



## Pixie81

Mojo, how lucky are you having a spa day?? That's my idea of sheer bliss!


----------



## Missy86

Hiya guys, how is everyone doing

I am very happy to be here even if some people are saying I have moved over to early

Are any of you guys having lower back and hip pain


----------



## OmiOmen

I am having pains and last night was in agony because of the pains in my hip. Have you looked up SPD?


----------



## Pixie81

Hi Missy, Nice to see you over here. I am having lower back pain at the top of my bum on the right hand side. I looked it up earlier and believe it to be sciatica :-( It's so painful!


----------



## Missy86

mmm its not nice, only on my left side

Really want a nice hot bath lol

Will look up spd now, thanks hun


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey missy... :hi:

A few of us popped over a little early.. !!

And I do find the 2nd tri threads much more relevant now! And I love the buggy talk on this thread... I'm off shopping tomorrow :)

Hope everyone else is well? Soooo glad it is Friday!!

I went to see Kasabian last night and I don't think the little bean was too happy with the loud music!! I had lots of cramps until we left!!:laugh2:


----------



## Windmills

I'm getting pains in my hips, they're not too bad though so hopefully nothing :) Is anyone doing anything fun tonight? I was supposed to be seeing FOB but of course he didn't call x


----------



## Missy86

just watching Children in need

I really want some ice cream


----------



## Windmills

I really want some cucumber :blush:


----------



## Missy86

I have sent OH on the hunt for ice cream lol


----------



## Windmills

Ask him to get me a cucumber! :lol:


----------



## Missy86

lol that made me laugh


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi girls,

So when is everyone getting their gender scan? And do you have a boy or girl preference?

I'm getting mine on 12/21. Just 1 more month I can't wait! I'll be 18w1d so hopefully he/she cooperates. I would rather peanut be a girl, but I think I'm having a boy and I am happy with that too =)


----------



## LogansMama

I can't wait till you all know what gender babies you are having! I'm anxious to see how many boys compared to girls there'll be.


----------



## maybebaby3

am on team yellow as fancy a surprise after finding out with the other 2! have a feeling it is a boy though and was right with the other 2. we shall see!


----------



## abz

howdy everyone :)

well i am getting back pain, but i'm finding it difficult to work out whether it's baby pain or just general sciatica and backpain as i have that in any case... i also keep getting the odd sharp pain in my hip joint, but on the inside if you know what i mean? kind of through my bikini line? but then it stops hurting.

another thing is, i can feel my uterus, but it's only on one side. i can feel a solid lump on the left hand side but i'm still all soft and squishy on the right hand side. i had my scan and they said everything was normal, so i'm not worried about it. just wondering how weird it is? ha.

abz xx


----------



## Missy86

Hey abz I can feel a solid little lump in the middle

All my joints seem to have gone loose again


----------



## Pussy Galore

I have my gender scan booked in for 23 Dec. Hubby wants a girl but I really don't mind as long as we have a healthy baby!! Looking forward to hitting the Christmas sales though :)


----------



## mummy78

Thought i better move myself into 2nd trimster. Im due 7th May by my dating scan.


----------



## maybebaby3

mummy78 said:


> Thought i better move myself into 2nd trimster. Im due 7th May by my dating scan.

same day as me!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparkledust09

Mines due 18th may it's my first baby xxx


----------



## lunarsea

I'm due May 12th!


----------



## shawnie

maybebaby3 said:


> mummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Thought i better move myself into 2nd trimster. Im due 7th May by my dating scan.
> 
> same day as me!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too me too LMAO heehee


----------



## maybebaby3

shawnie said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Thought i better move myself into 2nd trimster. Im due 7th May by my dating scan.
> 
> same day as me!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too me too LMAO heeheeClick to expand...

i wonder if our babies will decided 2 arrive on the same day! lol!

am tired 2day. dylan woke me 2 times last night trying 2 climb in2 bed beside me so i had 2 take him back again. on the 2nd occassion erin woke up 2 :dohh: oh sleeps thru it all and now i'm up with the kids and he's still sleeping. and he wonders why i fall asleep on the sofa every night!!!


----------



## Charlieblue

Hi Everyone, I'm due the 26th May. xxx


----------



## Frufru

Good Morning May Mummies :hi:

I know I kept saying I was going to stay in first tri until my scan on Wednesday but it just so lonely over there now so I have finally come to join you :mrgreen:

I had a work party last night - I have been so paranoid about what to wear but I don't think anyone guessed my secret :winkwink: It did help that there is another lady who has recently announced her pregnancy who is really showing now so all pregnancy/baby focus was on her. Plus the dress I had on was quite busty and revealing so I think that helped detract from my thicker waistline - hopefully they just think I have been overdoing it on the cake and pies hahaha!

It is odd as when I first got my BFP I wanted to shout my news from the rooftops and tell EVERYONE but we decided to keep it quiet at least until after the scan (only 3 more sleeps :happydance:). But now we have kept it under wraps for so long I have started to like having this awesome secret and kinda of want to keep it secret for as long as I can. Has anyone else felt like this?

Still no nasty side effects to report from the flu jab on wednesday. The red patch on my arm has faded and is no longer hotter than the rest of my skin - but there is still a lump in the muscle which is slowly going. I am grateful to have had the jab as I really don't think my immune system can take a battering from swoo just now!

I am about 5 pages behind on this thread and have to go out soon so will have to pop on later and catch up properly on how you have all been doing.

Have a good morning everyone :hugs:

PS Abz - congratulations on coming out ;)


----------



## Missy86

yay Frufru


----------



## modo

Hi ladies :wave:

I am due on the 28th May 2010:happydance: I am so happy to have made it to 2nd Tri and to be able to join you ladies here :)

Here is a some pics of my 12 week scan (any guesses on gender would be welcome :)):

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Pic212weeks.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Pic112weeks.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Pic312weeks.jpg


----------



## LogansMama

FruFru - I think its amazing that you have waited so long to tell people. I had trouble just waiting 2 weeks to tell people after my first doctors appt at 6 weeks! I can't imagine being so far along and still not having told! ITs really awesome! Good for you! I know who to go to if I ever have a secret LOL!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Modo - Cute scan pics! No idea from the look of them what the gender might be, but for fun, I'll guess boy. I'm so bad at guessing though - its probably a girl!


----------



## LogansMama

So my 3 year old started with a little cold yesterday. Not toooo bad as of yet, just stuffy nose and little fever. I hope he doesn't get worse than that! Its so sad when they are sick. Just feel soooo bad for him. The only good thing is that they turn into little cuddlebugs when they feel sick. We spent the afternoon and night on the sofa. Good for me, I love sitting around these days! I hope he feels better today. I'm so paranoid... I hope its not the beginning of the Swine Flu. Plus - Thanksgiving is Thursday, so I hope he is all better by then. If he is any worse tomorrow I'll probably bring him into the pediatrician and get him checked out...

As for me - I had nightmares ALL night. I dreamed that I was bleeding and started going into labor (at this stage - way too early). For some reason we were at a hotel. I was trying to get to the hospital, but just getting to the car was a huge ordeal. I was ending up having to drive myself... and then I realized I was 18 hours away from MY hospital, so I had to find a closer one...I was all panicked in my dream. It was so scary!

Then I literally was up about 10 times last night to pee. Really annoying. I still feel like I have to pee every 2 minutes. I think the baby is using my bladder as a trampoline or something. I guess thats good though, cause I didn't feel him at all yesterday and it was kinda making me nervous, so at least I know everything is okay...

And thats about it. :)


----------



## OmiOmen

modo: Welcome over. I am useless at guessing the nub photos so can not really tell. 

LogansMama: I hope your son gets better soon. I know what you mean about nightmares, I have had them every night for a while now and if my husband does something bad in a dream I take it out on him in the morning (not fair, I know).


----------



## shawnie

Modo I'll say girl =)

Logansmama I hope your son gets well soon. This cold season is just kicking everyone's booty =(


----------



## modo

Thank you for your responses! I don't mind either way :) 

I went shopping and bought some baby clothes today all in white or yellow. They are so cute!


----------



## Widger

Modo - Congrats on scan. Sorry can't help with the scan pics. When I look at my own I'm like what the hell is this nub theory anyway :haha:

FruFru - Good luck with your scan on Weds :happydance: I have kept my pregnancy secret from majority of people at work as just didn't want parents and children from school to know. I've also not told all of my friends yet as I've had such a struggle actually having a pregnancy that sticks that although I'm overjoyed I'm pregnant, I don't feel the need to shout it from the rooftops. Do you understand what I mean? It is really strange actually.... I'm so happy but still anxious that all goes well. Sorry if I don't make any sense at all :wacko:

Logansmama :hugs: for that terrible dream/nightmare. My dreams have become so vivid so to have a dream like that would be serouisly frightening. I could not sleep the other night because of something really similar xx

I have an officially disappearing waistline!!!!!!!!! I've seriously gained 1.5" round my waist overnight it appears. I'm not used to this! Well, I better get used to it. It is only going to go one way :haha: Arrggghhhhh


----------



## clogsy90

hi not been on in a while so not really caught up yet. had my midwife appointment on thurs n had a full bladder so got the heartbeat really high up like just where my ribs are went to compare it to mine and got a just as clear heartbeat where baby should have been and said was i sure there was only one i bleedin well hope so lol. had my bloods test for downs and im so nervous it hadn't crossed my mind til the night before and now i'm just hoping everything is ok. how is everyone else doing :)?


----------



## Missy86

gonna sound daft now but whats a nub theory


----------



## mojo401

Logansmama - forgot to say congrats on team Blue! Sorry to hear your son's not well, poor baby. I know it so hard to see them suffer when we'd rather it was us instead! Hope he's on the mend soon. Ditto on the weird dreams...mine are so vivid, I wake up believing them for a second and it's horrible. 

Hello Modo, nice to have you over :wave:

Clogsy - try not to worry about your results...easier said than done I know. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Pixie - any chance of a spa day for you? I highly recommend it. I'm going to go again before May with some other mummy friends who are all up for it...can't wait! Hope you're doing ok.

Well the good news is I had a sick-free day yesterday :happydance: First time since I was 6 weeks! Can't tell you how nice it was to feel sort of normal again. Not so great today, felt so icky and tired I fell asleep this afternoon for 2 hours. Nothing could keep my eyes open :sleep: Heard we're supposed to get new bursts of energy in 2nd Tri? Anyone had this yet?


----------



## Missy86

Oh I get it now, what do you think of mine, I think girl
 



Attached Files:







Scan Pic 2.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mork

Hi all!!
Frufru - yes, I felt the same about telling people after keeping it secret for so long, thinks thats why I was shaking when forced to tell work! Now I am so worried that people will only want to talk to me about the pregnancy or they will only expect me to talk about it! Good luck with your scan and with coming out!!
Mojo401 - hello!! I am only just starting to recover from the ms - it has now gone from all day to once a day for a couple of hours. As for trhe energy - I am more tired now than I was in first tri!!! Roll on the 'blooming'!!!!
Has anyone got an obvious bump? I just look liike I have eaten too much and put on a few pounds!!!! xxx


----------



## LogansMama

I don't know... I feel like I have an obvious bump. I think to people that KNOW me I do... but strangers are still not SURE enough to say anything yet. They aren't positive if I have just got a big beer gut or am preggo, and wouldn't want to ask and be wrong. But if you know me, you would know this is not just weight gain....


----------



## LogansMama

Missy - I say boy for you too!


----------



## Frufru

Good evening everyone.

I hope you have all had a good day. I spent the day window shopping and drinking tea (decaf of course ;)) with one of my friends. The friend I was out with is one of the few people I have told so I have had a delightful day chewing her ear off about my little rock lobster, pregnancy and babies in general :mrgreen:

My bump is a bit unreliable - some days its there and others it is not? Therefore I don't know if it is bloat, that my womb keeps bobbing in and out of my pelvis or a little of both :wacko: Whichever it is I reckon am bound to have a proper bump in the next month or so, but for now I just look like I have been at the pies :winkwink:

Mork and Widger - I am glad I am not the only one a little reluctant to tell the big wide world about my new role as a baby grower! 

I know it is a bit premature to be talking about my 20 week scan and finding out gender when I have not even had my dating scan yet :rolleyes: However, I am really intrigued to find out which team the rock lobster is on as OH and I had both started referring to RL as "he/him" about a month ago. OH has said he would really like us to have a private 4D scan so once we have had the dating scan and know that the little lobster is happy and snug we will try to get that booked in for Jan/Feb.

I am sorry to hear about Logan being poorly Logansmama - and to hear about your nightmares. I have not really had what I would call a nightmare since I have been pregnant but I did have a really weird dream the other night that I was giving birth and when the baby came out it was a squirrel :dohh:

Cor I am really waffling on tonight - I shall sign off for now and leave you all in peace at least for a little while.

Sleep tight ladies :hugs:


----------



## Mork

Frufru - loving that you are having weird dreams too - I gave birth to a goat in one of my early ones!!! lol!! x


----------



## clogsy90

mork i have quite a bump people who know when they see me there like wow you've got a bump already but i'm pleased i do lol
frufru i also keep calling mine he and ppl say do u already know and its like no but i get carried away and say he lol.
and as for the vivid dream i'm dream with you on that its weird cos u have dreams and you know they are ridiculous but know its as if it could really happen


----------



## LogansMama

So - I am happy to announce that my DS seems to be feeling better now. He still has a cold, but is acting normal. Fingers crossed that he continues to improve. Thanks for the well wishes.

Did you read my other thread? I'm pretty sure I sprained my ankle. I swear. I'm such a clutz. 

Other than that, all is good. Hope you are all having a nice evening...


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies! 
Have just caught up on the unread posts from over the weekend! 
Glad your son is on the mend Logan's Mama! 
Had a manic weekend and haven't stopped, am feeling the force of it now though. We cleared our loft space on Saturday ready for the new insulation and boarding! Now we have no spare rooms we thought it would be practical to have it all sorted so we can store things up there without a palava!
Have started decoration Lexie's room and it's looking great, am really trying hard to get it done for her 1st birthday in 3 weeks, DH and I were laughing last night that this time last year we were adding the must have finishing touches to it ready for her arrival! Now she's all grown up....... and walking!!!!
As for bumps, mine is huge! Will post a piccie later. The checkout lady at the supermarket asked me how many weeks i'd got to go, when i told her 'too many' she said oh are you due at Christmas? She blushed when i told her 'no, May!'. I will say it is a very odd shape and does have a flat part in the middle, not sure if this is where the babies are lying either side of it.
Have my Midwife appt tomorrow and have lots to ask her about, i seem to have so many symptoms of different things, i feel like a hypercondriact! 

Hope everyone else is doing well and have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Pixie81

Hi everyone. Did you all have a good weekend? I haven't been on in a while and haven't had time to catch up on everyone's posts yet, but will have a read later when i've got more time. Hello to all the ladies who have just moved over from the 1st trimester though!

My weekend was spent decorating the baby's room! It's so lovely, I can't stop going in there and just looking around! We've put up the crib and the changing station/dresser and i've started to fill it with baby clothes and bits which I have been buying over the last few weeks. I am also pleased that I will be able to fit a gliding nursing chair in there. It's such a tiny room that I didn't think I would be able to, but we juggled the furniture around to make room! I will try to add a pic in a minute. Not tried adding one before though, so bear with me! I know it's still quite early to be decorating, but I just wanted to get it out the way now before I get too big to go up ladders!

How is everyone else getting along? My heartburn was OK yesterday, but the sciatica is getting worse!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Baby's room 007.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 20









Baby's room 010.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 16









Baby's room 009.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Pixie81

Waaay hey! The pics worked! Forgot to say that it's not completely finished yet. The curtains have still got to be put up. The pole arrived this morning so DH will be busy tonight!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, the room looks lovely Pixie81. :thumbup:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie81 the room looks fab - just the kind of design I am thinking of.

Modo - great to have you over and good scans pics!!

Well I have just posted a thread that I think I have started to feel movement. It started yesterday and have been feeling it today. It feels like something is scratching inside of me - sometimes repetitively in the same place. It does not feel 'nice' as such.
I have always had a bit of a fear about this so trying not to think too hard that there is a living thing inside of me with arms, legs and things moving about!!
Just trying to get my head around the movements to begin with!!

I had to go for another blood test today after fasting as my mum has diabetes. But whilst I was there they asked me if I had had the letter about coming back in on Wednesday regarding the results from my Thalassemia blood test. My mum is a carrier so wondering if it has come back that I am too. They want my DH to come in so presuming they want to test him. It is a worry as if DH is a carrier also then that does have serious consequences but I am trying to remain positive until the meeting on Wednesday as it is very unlikely I think that he is a carrier as it is normally people from certain ethinic origins (my mum is Chinese) and DH is white.

Hope everyone else is doing well!

x


----------



## snailien

So is anyone else due May 9th?


----------



## Windmills

Pixie the baby's room looks FAB!


----------



## lola1985

pixie babas room is gorge n im feeling your pain with siatica, wat is the point of it!!!!!!!!!! i have the second bedroom as my dressing room n i am graciosly giving it over to my bean (even tho OH has small bedroom as hs dressing room n an office! but lets not get me started on that haha!) i have cleared out the babies half of the double wardrobe n put all his little boxes in there just wating to find out wat it is then i will fininsh rest of room off, i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! x x x x


----------



## hope&faith09

Im due may 9th ... off to tell OH's parents about the pregnancy tonight very scared! x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Pixie.. the nursery looks fab!!!

We actually started ours yesterday too.. although we had intended on waiting until the Christmas break when we had some actual time on our hands!! We bought a cot and then hubby decided he wanted to decorate too!

So he stripped the walls, lined them and then papered one wall...which looks great... but he is a typical man and I now suspect that he will happily leave the room half finished for weeks!

Still we have family up at the wknd so perhaps he will surprise me!!

Ironically it's the only time I have enjoyed decorating! :)


----------



## plumplump

pixie the room looks great.

Well i officially moved over to second tri today after a bit of time away as I was in a car accident and it feels so nice to finally be over here!!! Hope everyone is doing fabby and enjoying there second tri's x


----------



## Cactusgirl

plumplump said:


> pixie the room looks great.
> 
> Well i officially moved over to second tri today after a bit of time away as I was in a car accident and it feels so nice to finally be over here!!! Hope everyone is doing fabby and enjoying there second tri's x

Oh plumplump - hope you are ok now. :hugs:


----------



## Frufru

Mork said:


> Frufru - loving that you are having weird dreams too - I gave birth to a goat in one of my early ones!!! lol!! x

:rofl: 


I am glad it is not just me!


----------



## Widger

Pixie81 - Really sweet room. It doesn't look small at all. I can't believe you are so organised though, put me to shame. Have not bought one baby thing yet and there you are with a brand new nursery :)

Plumpplump - I hope you are ok?

I'm so tired today. I too am wondering when this pregnancy bloom will kick in????


----------



## Pixie81

*Widger *- I don't know if it's me being organised, or just really excited! I've been buying things every week, so will hardly have anything else to get after Christmas, apart from a pram. 

I have even made myself a little checklist of things to buy, and a hospital checklist! I have too much time on my hands I think! Lol.


----------



## Windmills

I want to start shoppiiiing :( I've only got a few bits, going to start properly when I know the gender :happydance:


----------



## snailien

hope&faith09 said:


> Im due may 9th ... off to tell OH's parents about the pregnancy tonight very scared! x x x

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Missy86

mm I am going start after xmas hope I can pick up some sales bargins lol.
I have just got some clothes and toys so far


----------



## insomnimama

Just heard a fetal heartbeat via the Doppler- 150 bpm, so I'll be straddling between here & first tri till the last of the May mamas come over. :cloud9:


----------



## maybebaby3

widger - i am wondering the same thing. i look podgy and have the worst case of spots on my face. i want 2 bloom now!

pixie - lovely room!

had the swine flu vaccine 2day as we are officially in an outbreak now here where i live. i hope i have made the right decision!


----------



## carriecinaz

Pixie, the room is adorable, very cute...Do you know what you are having yet?

When is everyone getting their gender scans?


----------



## Missy86

Jan 6th for me


----------



## DWandMJ

Pixie - The room is adorable!

I'm curious to see when everyone is getting their gender as well.... 
I think I've been doing pretty darn well not fretting over the waiting game. I've got a doc's appointment on 12/1 but will only be 15w (I'm thinking it will be too early) and the next appointment will put me at 19w. Any guesses on when they'll scan (its done as part of a doc's appointment and not a special scanning appointment)? I'm trying to avoid purchasing anything until after we know because the room will be definitively boy or girl oriented.


----------



## Missy86

Well Girls I seem to have developed my first pregnancy stretch mark just above my belly button, 13 weeks seems a bit early has anyone else got them yet


----------



## happygal

we have got our gender scan on the 10th of december, i cant wait, im soooo excited :happydance: then we only have to wait untill the 8th of january to see bubs again at our nhs scan :happydance:


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. i've been doing a lot of catching up. modo, your pics are fab, as are the nursery pics pixie. i love the walls :)

well i think i can feel my baby moving. but at 14 + 1 isn't that a bit soon? it's odd. ever since i sat down at work this morning i can feel like a vibration in my tummy. at first i was checking whether my chair was leaning against something that was vibrating because that's what it feels like. or like those very gently tingly pins and needles, but only in my lower tummy... i really don't want to get my hopes up but at the same time i can't work out what else it could be? does this sound like baby movement to the people that have had it?

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

Not, unless we pay for a private one. Our gov't insurance won't allow for the gender to be revealed during the regular scan at 20 weeks.


----------



## maybebaby3

abz it could be the baby. i have felt movements on and off since 14wks. i cant wait til they become more frequent!!!

have a sore arm from my swine flu vaccine yesterday and was ok apart from that til about 10am at work when i developed a really bad headache like the starts of a migrane. so i have come home now as am a primary school music teacher and really couldnt cope with classloads of kids this afternoon! i want a nurofen plus but know i cant take it and i havent even bothered with panadol as it does nothing 4 me when i have tension headaches or migranes.


----------



## lola1985

ive got my gender scan 7th dec!!! cant wait!!! then gt my nhs 20 week on new years eve which was my little angels due date, i was goin to change it but as my mum said it will be the best thing to take my mind off everything, seeing my other lil bubs x x x x


----------



## OmiOmen

I have my 20 week scan on the 23rd of December so hopefully my LO will co-operate and let us find out the sex. We will be starting to buy things in January I think and to get the room ready about then. 

I got my maternity bundle today that I got off e-bay and now have gone from almost no clothes that fit to having loads. :happydance:

Missy86: I have not got any stretch-marks yet but know it is only a matter of time for me (my Mum got them and I got them in puberty). 

abz: It could be the baby, I felt mine at about 13+2 and did not believe it until later that day the midwife said she thought it was the baby and then got the heartbeat in the same spot I felt it. I have felt them every couple of days since but not for a week now. But recently have felt something different and I am not sure if it is the baby but with more forceful movements or something totally different.


----------



## snailien

I've got my 20 week scan on 15th December... it's a little early! Don't suppose it matters too much though?! (I'll be 19 + 2)


----------



## Windmills

I've got stretch marks.. on the back of my knees! So more to do with weight gain from eating normally and not doing much exercise for the past 14 weeks than actual pregnancy!


----------



## c.c

hiya pixie and other ladies ive just moved up 14 weeks today due on the 25th may my first  hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## mojo401

Omiomen - we've got our 20 weeks scans on the same day! I'm at 10.50am can't wait!

I haven't got any stretchmarks yet - using Bio Oil which is supposed to help. Smells divine.

Pixie - lovely room, so sweet. You are very organised but as your say it's such an exciting time! 

Waves to everyone else, blowing gales and raining here so staying wrapped up in the warm....just for a change!!


----------



## OmiOmen

mojo401: Mine is at 10am! At my NT scan they struggled to get the neck measurement so I had to take brakes from the scan to walk about and drink something sugary, so I have a feeling my LO will not co-operate again and obviously they will not try to get it to move to find out the sex. So I am just hoping my LO will co-operate this time because I would rather not have to pay for a sexing scan. I will not get home until 1am from work and will only get a few hours sleep before we have to leave to get to the hospital but I am super excited.


----------



## malpal

This is going to sound really weird, but does anyone know if the private gender scan are the same cost for twins?? The baby bond website say's nothing about it.
I really really neeeeeeeeeed to know what they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been to mw today and both heartbeats were lovely and strong but sounded totally different. Now this is making me think that they are different sexes. 
Otherwise i don't find out until 30th December at my 20 week detailed scan.


----------



## abz

do you know if they are identical or not yet hon? i don't know when you find out things with twins...

abz xx


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

Hi everyone! I'm due on the 10th May:happydance: Hope everyone's well today : I'm bored (stupid rain!) :growlmad:


----------



## shawnie

Malpal Id think since its one scan it would only cost the normal price, maybe that's why on all the sites i've read they don't even mention anything different for twins.... You could always call them and ask but i'd think it would be silly for them to charge you more.


----------



## OmiOmen

malpal: I am not sure if it is the same at every place but one site I looked at does charge more for twins. That said, non of the other sites I have looked at even mention it. I would call/e-mail the place you are thinking of going and ask. 

[email protected] I'm due on the 10th too!


----------



## malpal

Thanks guys, need to pursuade dh that I really need this! Not sure he will see my point as he has the patience of 10 saints! 
Abz... They are non id twins, so they each have there own placenta! 
xx


----------



## abz

i figured you'd know that by now, it was a bit of a silly question when i look back at it, but then my brain is more than a little woolly :D sorry :D

abz xx


----------



## Chikadee77

Hi ladies! Haven't been on lately, but just wanted to update.

16 weeks today and all went well at my 14 week appointment. Have another appt Dec 11th and my gender scan will be Dec 20th on my birthday! What a great present! :)

Also found out that another cousin of mine is expecting, so that now makes 4 of us in the family! 

Finally starting to get emotional about hubby's deployment. He brought home all his gear today and leaves for training on Saturday until mid December and then he will be leaving for Iraq December 30th. :cry: He might get to come home for 10 days once I'm admitted to the hospital but its up to the Commander in Iraq for that.

My sister is coming from Singapore to stay with me and help out with the animals/housework while he's gone and then the baby once he/she gets here. She'll be here the day before my birthday :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## Frufru

Gender scan - that would be nice! I have my dating scan tomorrow - I am sooooooooo excited now :dance:

Pixie your nursery is gorgeous - you are so organised. I have nothing for the rock lobster yet as we have been waiting until after the scan. I have next week off from work so I imagine I will find some time to go shopping :D


----------



## Missy86

Hope your feeling ok girlies 

I am so happy, had a letter waiting for me when I came home saying that my blood test showed my baby was low risk for downs


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! Glad to hear everyone is good.

Pixie - the nursery is awesome! Great job!

Chicadee- Thats sad that your hubby has to leave you for iraq! I could not handle that. I'm an emotional wreck as it is... if I had to cope with oh leaving tooo - oh wow - I'd be a fine mess! You must be one strong lady!

Missy - Congrats! You got your news early... Did you just get the one blood draw? I had to have one at 16 weeks also. BUT I got my news today too! I was told Low - Risk. I asked for my numbers and she said 1: 10,000. She said thats the best odds you can get! Psyched about that!

Anyhow -- gotta get some sleep. I'm a wreck today... hormonally anyhow.

TTYL....


----------



## DWandMJ

abz said:


> good morning everyone. i've been doing a lot of catching up. modo, your pics are fab, as are the nursery pics pixie. i love the walls :)
> 
> well i think i can feel my baby moving. but at 14 + 1 isn't that a bit soon? it's odd. ever since i sat down at work this morning i can feel like a vibration in my tummy. at first i was checking whether my chair was leaning against something that was vibrating because that's what it feels like. or like those very gently tingly pins and needles, but only in my lower tummy... i really don't want to get my hopes up but at the same time i can't work out what else it could be? does this sound like baby movement to the people that have had it?
> 
> abz xx

I'm at 14+1 too and felt what I'm convinced was my first movement or the quickening last night too!
I had what started to feel like a brief menstrual cramp but as I paid attention, it felt like a single swiping scratch and then flutters. It was bizarre but exciting. It made me sad that DH couldn't feel it too. 
Its like it finally becoming tangible :)


----------



## Mum of Maddy

Hello my baby is due May 12th, second child!!
Great to be in a May babies group!!!


----------



## Mum of Maddy

Also can anyone help me??? Want to know how to get the pregnancy timeline on the bottom of my posts, its really nice and cant work out how to get it????


----------



## Missy86

Logans Mama I only had the blood test last Tuesday so it was very quick


----------



## abz

FruFru!! the day is here at last!! good luck with your scan today babes. you must be so excited :)

i haven't felt a thing since yesterday afternoon so am starting to think that maybe i imagined it and i haven't felt my baby at all :( ah well. not long now :)

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

DWandMJ said:


> I'm at 14+1 too and felt what I'm convinced was my first movement or the quickening last night too!
> I had what started to feel like a brief menstrual cramp but as I paid attention, it felt like a single swiping scratch and then flutters. It was bizarre but exciting. It made me sad that DH couldn't feel it too.
> Its like it finally becoming tangible :)

That is exactly what I am feeling like a scratching feeling inside - sometimes just the one but then sometimes repetitively.

Well we are back at the hospital at 11am for the appointment about Thalassemia - I have been trying not to stress about it as I know there is only a low chance DH is a carrier as he is white British but sometimes if I start thinking too much start to stress out. Just want to to be over so they can hopefully put my mind at rest!

I have a private gender scan on 22nd Dec and then anomoly (sp?) scan not till 18th Dec when will be about 23 weeks as in Oz until then.

Good luck everyone who has their scans coming up!


----------



## Pixie81

Mum of Maddy said:


> Also can anyone help me??? Want to know how to get the pregnancy timeline on the bottom of my posts, its really nice and cant work out how to get it????

*Mum of Maddy *- Welcome to the forum! I think by pregnancy timelines you mean the tickers most of us have got at the bottom of our posts?

If you find one you like on here, double click on it and it should direct you to the relevent website it came from. Follow the instructions - choose your design and input your due date and it should give you a link to post on the forum. You'll need one that says BB code. Then go to edit signature under "user CP" and just copy and paste the link to it. Hope this helps:thumbup:

Well we got the curtain pole up and the curtains yesterday in the nursery. Just got to order my gliding nursing chair and it'll be finished! It looks so lovely. 

We've got our 20 week scan in 3 weeks. I'm really hoping the baby won't have its legs crossed like my DS did on his gender scan. If it has though, we will just pay for a private scan! I MUST know what we're having! Lol. We keep listening to the heartbeat on our doppler, but sometimes it sounds like a train, other times it sounds like a galloping horse, so we're still none of the wiser!! I'm seeing my midwife on 7th Dec and she's going to have a guess then!

Feeling really tired today. I've got a cough and blocked sinuses, so was up most of the night coughing till I was almost sick. Not nice. I wish there was something I could take for it. My sciatica seems to be getting worse too. I could hardly drive yesterday as it hurt so much. I think i'll go to the doctors soon and see what they say.

Hope you are all OK on this horrible windy wednesday. Have a good day!:flower:


----------



## bexxie

well dont know whats wrong with me? My bump feels so heavy I am size of 30 weeks already thats no lie.

Am going to New York in 2 weeks and 2 of the 5 girls I am going with arent happy that I am still going but what can I say all booked,paid for and baby will be fine,thats got me down a bit.

Feeling more and more tired now with a cant be bothered attitude,anyone else like this?

Bex.xx


----------



## Pixie81

Bexxie, my bump doesn't feel heavy, just big. I definately look bigger than most ladies on here who are due around the same time as me. But then, this is my 2nd baby.

I feel tired and a bit fed up too. Still waiting for the pregnancy bloom!!


----------



## bexxie

My midwife has measured my bump and it 42 inches which for 17 weeks is large this is my third tho so not surprised and am expecting a 10lb'er this time round great that will be puching it out I'm sure lol

xx


----------



## jolou

May babies due dates 



May 1st 
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123
dmn1156
Heidi
Kim_I



May 2nd
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


May 3rd


May 4th
RedRose


May 5th
jolou
acdmommy


May 6th
bexxie
Mrs RC
muddles


May 7th
Wellington
maybebaby
shawnie
mummy78

May 8th
ellahstruts
clogsy90
ginab
Sam9Kids
laney_1981
emera35
Mummy2bexxx

May 9th
hope&faith09
Su B
punch 
snailien 

May 10th
OmiOmen
bright eyes


May 11th
L-C
chikadee77
Shady_R


May 12th
Keyyey30
pikefoldpixel
mojo401
mork
iznil8
kittenmama
lunarsea 
Mum of Maddy


May 13th
ThisTimePls
porterloo


May 14th
babyhope
nicola83
lola1985
AJM999


May 15th


May 16th
daisyflur
claralouize
cactusgirl

May 17th
MrsJD
Malpal


May 18th
Happy2bme
Sparkledust09


May 19th
plumplump

May 20th
etoya

May 21st
katie_xx
Gemz


May 22nd
quail


May 23rd
pussy galore
srcoyner


May 24th
tammii1981
bebedawl 

May 25th
widger
c.c 

May 26th
Martz
Charlieblue 



May 27th



May 28th
Missy86
Modo

May 29th

May 30th



May 31st


----------



## plumplump

i'm due may 19th if you could stick me on that list thingy that would be brill, hope everyone is great xxxx


----------



## bebedawl

may 24th 2010 due date!


----------



## jolou

hey ladies, list should be updated now :) updated quickly before as my keyboard decided not to work so it was all done via copy and paste lol

hope everyone is ok, ive managed to get a chesty cough which is very annoying! i think its all because of sophies party on sunday lol

off to bed now me thinks


----------



## Missy86

Hiya Girls

I got home today to a letter telling me had an appointment in March for the Preg diabetes test, now this is what I call service


----------



## clogsy90

malpal said:


> This is going to sound really weird, but does anyone know if the private gender scan are the same cost for twins?? The baby bond website say's nothing about it.
> I really really neeeeeeeeeed to know what they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Been to mw today and both heartbeats were lovely and strong but sounded totally different. Now this is making me think that they are different sexes.
> Otherwise i don't find out until 30th December at my 20 week detailed scan.

the one we have here that does gender scan is more for twins about £20 extra


----------



## lillprutten

15 th may is my baby's due date


----------



## Frufru

Evening May Mummies :hi:

Great news about test results for Missy and Logansmama :D

Well today has been fab! The scan was amazing :cloud9:

The screen was filled with baby as soon as the sonographer put the wand on my tummy and we could see the little heart beating away. The little one measured 7.27cm and they have moved my EDD forward 5 days to 31/05/10 so there is pretty much a 50/50 chance of my baby being a darling babe of may or a june bug.

The sonographer we had today was simply fantastic - once she had seen the heart beat she started to move the wand around to have a good look at our wee one and she talked us through everything she saw and was looking out for. She could see clearly that all the organs were well formed and all limbs are present and correct 

When it came to photo time the wee one was waving its arms about and pouting - the lady managed to get an incredibly clear picture of the babies profile including the pout. I will try to get a copy of the picture up this week but I am not very good at getting pictures on the forum 

After the appointment OH and I went into the city and bought out first baby things - we have a really cute outfit, grobag and Paul Frank booties. OH also found the dreamgeni pillow I have been umming and aahhhing over buying for weeks in TK Maxx for only £15 so I could not resist and will be putting it to the test tonight - will let you all know if it was worth the money in due course 

Well I better go for now as it is my bedtime - I just did not want to turn in without letting you know all went well today. 

Have a lovely night everyone, big :hugs: to you all and your wee ones

PS - Mum of Maddy I think you may have to have made a certain number of posts before you can add a signature.


----------



## LogansMama

frufru - congrats! So fun right?


----------



## DWandMJ

May 25th here :)


----------



## melissa2332

how everyone im due may 11,2010 and i had my 16weeks app. today and let me tell u i am still smiling from ear to ear they had to do a ultrasound caus the baby was behind my heartbeat and so they did the baby was waving at me i just laughed and laughed that was so great then the baby just would not stay still but the baby is great and im so happy its my first baby and i cant wait


----------



## LogansMama

melissa - Thats great! Did they take a guess at the gender? Or let you see so maybe you could guess??


----------



## LogansMama

BTW - I posted a bump pic if anyone is curious... its in the bump thread.


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. frufru, i've already said congratulations, but i'll say it again :D well done :D

well this morning i have what feels like cramp in my tummy muscles above my tummy button. not sure whether it's something to do with my stomach or my tummy muscles actually. but damn it hurts!!

haven't felt my little buzzy baby again since the other day, so i was either imagining it all day or it was a fluke :(

abz xx


----------



## Missy86

Congrats Frufru xx

I new you would be fine, is the pillow any good


----------



## jolou

May babies due dates 



May 1st 
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123
dmn1156
Heidi
Kim_I



May 2nd
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


May 3rd


May 4th
RedRose


May 5th
jolou
acdmommy


May 6th
bexxie
Mrs RC
muddles


May 7th
Wellington
maybebaby
shawnie
mummy78

May 8th
ellahstruts
clogsy90
ginab
Sam9Kids
laney_1981
emera35
Mummy2bexxx

May 9th
hope&faith09
Su B
punch 
snailien 

May 10th
OmiOmen
bright eyes


May 11th
L-C
chikadee77
Shady_R
melissa2332


May 12th
Keyyey30
pikefoldpixel
mojo401
mork
iznil8
kittenmama
lunarsea 
Mum of Maddy


May 13th
ThisTimePls
porterloo


May 14th
babyhope
nicola83
lola1985
AJM999


May 15th
lillprutten


May 16th
daisyflur
claralouize
cactusgirl

May 17th
MrsJD
Malpal


May 18th
Happy2bme
Sparkledust09


May 19th
plumplump

May 20th
etoya

May 21st
katie_xx
Gemz


May 22nd
quail
carriecinaz 

May 23rd
pussy galore
srcoyner


May 24th
tammii1981
bebedawl 
abz

May 25th
widger
c.c 
DWandMJ


May 26th
Martz
Charlieblue 



May 27th



May 28th
Missy86
Modo

May 29th

May 30th
Moongirl


May 31st
Frufru


----------



## abz

could i be added on may 24th please? i seem to have gotten lost along the way somewhere :)


----------



## jolou

morning, 

hope everyone is feeling ok today. Im not too bad, this cough i have picked up is keeping me awake tho and annoying me but other than that im ok :) Me and my OH went shopping on monday with the intention of buying christmas presents...came back with just 2 things for sophie! she just had her birthday on sunday so its hard when it comes to christmas since she gets so much stuff from family and friends on her birthday lol OH bought me a dress for the christmas meals we have planned and he forced me into the liverpool FC shop here in chester ergh im sure i was coming up in a rash lol he ended up buying a baby vest in red saying "my first liverpool kit" oh god i might stick it on a hot wash and shrink it  we also ended up buying 2 t-shirts one with AC-DC on and one with Rolling stones lol they are boys t-shirts but a girl could get away with them and OH seemed rather excited about buying something that had rock bands on...i dunno men eh there i was looking at all the nice cute clothes lol

Also realised that yesterday i only had 3 weeks left till my next scan! wooohooo

Abz i know what you mean about imaginging movement, i had'nt felt bubs for a few days at the start of the week, after feeling regular movement and was starting to think i had imagined it the whole time, then last night it wouldnt stop..just when i wanted sleep! lol

logansmama, just took a look at your bump pics, mine is similar to yours, im gonna try take some pics tonight havent done one for a few weeks so be interesting to see if any change, my OH reckons the last few days i have looked pregnant not just "tubby" how nice of him lol and im the same with the stretch marks, didnt show up till after i had sophie and now this time i have found a brand new one already! nooooooo lol


----------



## jolou

woops blame the fact my keyboard played up last night lol sorry abz you are now on the list :)


----------



## abz

ha, no worries. i was on the wrong date before in any case :)

sounds like you had a good shopping trip :) i went to buy something new for our baby, just so i had one thing, and totally failed to find anything...

think i'm going to get myself some maternity dungarees before christmas so i can wear them when we go to denmark to visit hubby's family. i'm really not looking forward to it. i would rather spend it in my own home, but hopefully i'll be feeling better by then :)

and this way i get to have first christmas with baby and my hubby and my mum at home :)

abz xx


----------



## carriecinaz

Looks like we have a bunch of gender scans in December how exciting! Mine is on 12/21 and I'll be 18weeks1day.

Can I be added back to the due date list please? May 22nd for me! Thanks.

To all my US ladies, have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## jolou

how weird i must have deleted a few names by mistake :O cos i certainly remember adding yours lol i think i need to do a copy somewhere lol


----------



## Mrs RC

Yay I'm 17 weeks today! So excited!


xxx


----------



## jolou

wooohoo mrsrc, ive just been to take some bump pics...i have a very odd looking stomach! lol il add it on the bump thread when i find the damn cable for my phone :)


----------



## Mrs RC

I havn't uploadded any bump pics yet. I can def see a bump but no one else seems to be able to!! I can also feel baby if i prod my tummy but I'm not entirely sure I should do that very much!!

xx


----------



## jolou

haha i find myself prodding aswel..i used to do it all the time to sophie...actually that might explain why she is a complete nutcase...hehe im not sure if i can feel bubs if i prod tho, i have a pouch after having sophie and its still a bit flabby so not sure i could feel bubs through the flab haha.

im rather annoyed at tesco! i joined the mother and baby group thing they have if you have a clubcard and they advertise you get a pampers hamper with some goodies in it etc free if you buy a pack of nappies, so i went to all my local tesco and they dont stock it!! the closest one to me is over 20 miles away! whyyyy send these voucers out of most the stores dont stock the damn thing lol its not like the tesco's by me is tiddly they are all them superstore ones...rant over lol


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone :wave:

I've been lurking about here this week, wondering when to join in! It is nice to see you all again though, and have a bit more active conversation! The 1st tri board is _really_ quiet now!

Anyway, i'm feeling a bit better this week - still tried but not so utterly exhausted that i can't function :thumbup: (gotta be pleased with any small improvments :winkwink:)

I haven't had a chance to look at the bump pics you girls have added, but i wondered if any of the later May mummies feel like they're showing? I definitely have a bump (and it's consistent, so don't think it can be bloating :shrug:) but now i'm starting to worry that i've been eating a little too freely :haha: One too many pies perhaps? :winkwink:

Hope you all have a good day!

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

yay welcome over moongirl you shall be added to the list!!


----------



## Moongirl

jolou said:


> yay welcome over moongirl you shall be added to the list!!

Oh thanks Jolou - you must be getting sick of updating it!! And i know you're a bit miffed with them, but ta for the Tesco info - i've just signed up (there's a huge store really near me!). I've also signed up for the Boots club (you get a free changing bag, though i haven't claimed it yet). Does anyone else have any other tips for must join sites (i.e. freebies :haha:)

:hugs:


----------



## abz

i keep thinking i need to sign up for free stuff too :) i have some vouchers for mums to be where you get some free stuff if you take it into argos. i just need to DO it. i mean, most of it will be advertising for other things no doubt but if it's free, and then another one for when the baby is born...


----------



## jolou

i have the boots bag, its not too shabby!! it will be used when OH takes baby out on his own as my sister is getting me a more girly type one that i can use as a handbag aswel lol its a shame i cant claim the tesco offer online, they have it on there but charge 30 quid for it!

i think if you sign up on the pampers website you get vouchers through, i had loads with sophie for £1 or £2 off nappies, not had any this time even tho ive updated that im pregnant again so i might use OH's email lol. Also not sure if you have done it yet but emmas diary do some mum-to-be packs that you pick up from argos or llyods pharmacy, u can sign up on website and get things through, i had them in my bounty pack tho. oo and sainsbury's are doing a little ones group, you get a free huggies pamper pack or something, im just waiting for the voucher to come through. ive signed up to loads of sites for freebies, SMA send you a free muslin cloth..ok not the best thing in the world to get but its something lol and cow and gate sent me a little beanie cow lol


----------



## jolou

oh and abz i had a strech mark cream sample in both the packs i got, and some nipple pads, a littel syringe to use with nurofen (think that was in the pack you take in after 25 weeks, i did it already tho haha) there were loads of leaflets in it that went in the recycling bin but its worth pickin up when ur near an argos..oh and also in one pack was a tiny tiny pot of sudocrem and i think there was a tube of nappy cream aswel.


----------



## abz

well every teensy bit helps doesn't it? i am a fan of the vouchers. i just don't want to fill my house with loads of bits and bobs, especially when we are trying to have a clear out and there's stuff everywhere. am hoping to have most of it sorted by christmas so hopefully will be able to get it all then :)


----------



## OmiOmen

abz: I have the emma's diary one and the bounty one, they have a few useful little bits in them (and some crap leaflets). I need to do a massive clear out of the whole house so it will be de-cluttered and easier to keep tidy. Such a nightmare, I am dreading doing it. 

Well, I think I have my first stretch marks coming in. About 2-3 days ago I noticed them on my hips! I am one of those people that will get them (my mum got them and I had them in puberty) but if you are one of those people do you just get them or is it possible you are more likely to get them in particular areas? I think that is just wishful thinking but I have some on my hips and really faint ones on my breasts too and seem to be getting some new ones there but non on my belly YET!


----------



## abz

i am covered in them in any case due to being overweight. i lost a lot of weight for my wedding, and they are all very faint now, so i am hoping that i won't get too many new ones. saying that, i'm piling weight back on and fear that i'm close to what i was when i started, so add a bump to that...

i'm going to start doing slimming world when i feel less sick and hopefully control some of the damage as everything i've wanted to eat so far has been bad for me...

to be honest, i think if you are going to get stretchmarks you could get them anywhere, all you can do is hope honey :)

abz xx


----------



## jolou

im prone to them too, my mum and aunt got them, i didnt get them till after sophie was born on my stomach but i was prone to them on my hips when younger, if i put some weight on, im trying to minimise the ones i have using bio-oil, i know it wont stop them cos i believe nothing stops them coming if your prone to them but this oil certainly does make the appearance of my previous ones a lot better, my mum uses it too but on marks she has on her neck from sun damage and its getting rid of those slowly. hopefully i dont get many more! my stomach was horrid after sophie, it was like an old womans wrinkly belly lol


----------



## jolou

oh and i weighed myself yesterday.....ive put on another half a stone in a month! and im hardly eating, what i do eat is fairly healthy lol weight watchers here i come after baby is born, ive got a feeling il be bigger this time around then i was with sophie, even tho i was slimmer before getting pregnant than i was before getting pregnant with sophie..strange!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all well!!

Well my update after going to the hospital yesterday is that I am definitely a carrier of Thalassemia. It only becomes an issue now if DH is also a carrier and he had to have his bloods taken yesterday. There is only a 1 in 1000 chance he is a carrier as he is white british (it is normally found in certain ethnic groups ie mediterrean/Chinese etc). If he is found to be a carrier we will have to test the baby and there is a 1 in 4 chance the baby will have full thalassemia and they recommend termination - but am trying to stay positive as there is such a small chance of DH being a carrier in the first place.

My blood sugar also came borderline diabetic so they will monitor that again at 28 weeks they said.

But the big thing from yesterday is during having his bloods taken DH almost fainted - he is terrible at all things medical etc - he even once fainted looking at a cartoon in a first aid book?!?!?! We had a long chat and decided that he should not be there for the birth as I really need someone there who can cope and support me and not need looking after themselves. To be honest he looked really relieved.

So now I have the problem of finding someone to be with me - my mum is out of the country doing volunteer work in May, my friends who I would like to be with me all work, don't really want my MIL. So I suppose that only leaves me the option of a doula?? Will have to do some research into it. How can they guarantee they will be free when you go into labour?!?!


----------



## abz

what is a doula honey?

i am so sorry you are having to go through this stress. when do your OH's bloods come back?

and would he faint if he stayed at your head end? to be honest i'm worried about my OH. he's terrified of needles so if need injecting or have an epidural he'll have to be gone, and i don't know how he copes with other things... so i've told him to stay at the top of the bed...

abz xx


----------



## jolou

Its good your staying positive cactusgirl, its the best thing to do! like you say its a small chance, when do you get the results back? fingers crossed you dont have to wait too long.

As for the birthing partner thing, ive no diea how a doula can guarentee they will be free when you go into labour, i guess theres plenty of info out there for you to look into. Im slightly worried about my OH too, he isnt the best when it comes to operations on just tv shows and i looked up labour on youtube just to let him see and he wouldnt even look..thing is we know im having a c-section so god knows what he will be like, he is worrying himself stupid, ive told him they have a screen up etc and you just stay near my head and look at me but he wont listen, he must think he will be forced to see my open stomach or something :dohh:


----------



## OmiOmen

Cactusgirl: I have my fingers crossed for you too.

My husband is a bit useless too. I am hoping for a home birth and his job will be to fetch me things I need and keep our dog clam (I have 2 dogs and a cat and one of my dog's and cat would go in another room and have no interest but the other dog gets upset if she sees/hears someone in pain). I also tried to show him something on youtube and he could not even watch! I found a clip that had the third stage in it and I have to admit it I was a bit surprised by it too.


----------



## Moongirl

Hey girls!

I'm now getting a bit panicky - my hubby isn't very squeamish but *i am!* I really can't watch an episode of ER without hiding behind a pillow!! how on earth am i going to do this?! the thought of seeing it on youtube makes me shudder! i am gonna be a quivering wreck :haha: 

Cactusgirl - hope you get the results soon, i'm sure you'll have nothing to worry about.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs RC

Moongirl said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm now getting a bit panicky - my hubby isn't very squeamish but *i am!* I really can't watch an episode of ER without hiding behind a pillow!! how on earth am i going to do this?! the thought of seeing it on youtube makes me shudder! i am gonna be a quivering wreck :haha:
> 
> Cactusgirl - hope you get the results soon, i'm sure you'll have nothing to worry about.
> 
> :hugs:

You can see people givnig birth on YouTube?!? 

xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

abz said:


> what is a doula honey?
> 
> i am so sorry you are having to go through this stress. when do your OH's bloods come back?
> 
> and would he faint if he stayed at your head end? to be honest i'm worried about my OH. he's terrified of needles so if need injecting or have an epidural he'll have to be gone, and i don't know how he copes with other things... so i've told him to stay at the top of the bed...
> 
> abz xx

Abz - a doula (I had to look it up when I first came on this site!) tends to be another female who is experienced in childbirth and supports you through the whole process. They will even come to antenatal classes and spend time after the baby is born if you need them too!! Might just move her in!

Omiomen - that made me laugh that you were suprised by the third stage too!!

Jolou - they said the results should be back in a few days and if don't hear anything presume it is ok. I don't know why they cannot send a letter confirming it is all ok I mean what if the bad letter goes missing and you think everything is ok and it isn't?!

I am glad I am not the only one with a useless OH!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Mrs RC said:


> Moongirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm now getting a bit panicky - my hubby isn't very squeamish but *i am!* I really can't watch an episode of ER without hiding behind a pillow!! how on earth am i going to do this?! the thought of seeing it on youtube makes me shudder! i am gonna be a quivering wreck :haha:
> 
> Cactusgirl - hope you get the results soon, i'm sure you'll have nothing to worry about.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> You can see people givnig birth on YouTube?!?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Not quite the same but one of my friends on facebook put up her c-section photos - OMG?!?!? It should have come with a warning!!!


----------



## Frufru

Good afternoon girls - just a flying visit to say hi and wish you all well.

I have managed to get my scan pic up as an avatar - can't decide if it is better viewed as a landscape picture or ## noooooo mind freeze can't remember what is called DOH ## ok remembered now ## or is it better in portrait? Hmmmmm

I have to dash out again now - we are away on holiday next week so I have lots of people to see before we go which is really eating into my BnB time *sigh*. At least with a week off I will get to spend some more time with you girls :winkwink:

Lots of :hugs: to you all and thank you for your support and kind wishes now and always xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm now getting a bit panicky - my hubby isn't very squeamish but *i am!* I really can't watch an episode of ER without hiding behind a pillow!! how on earth am i going to do this?! the thought of seeing it on youtube makes me shudder! i am gonna be a quivering wreck :haha:
> 
> Cactusgirl - hope you get the results soon, i'm sure you'll have nothing to worry about.
> 
> :hugs:

My friend who gave birth 4 weeks ago said she almost went into an altered state of consciousness - she was aware she was pooing and weeing herself but it was like she did not care anymore!! :wacko: 

Holy crap you would have to be in some state not to care you had pooed yourself in public!!! :shrug:

I think with DH he does not necessarily need to directly SEE the squeamish stuff his imagination takes over 10fold and then he passes out!! So staying up the head end would not really work!!

There was a section on BBC news this morning from a doctor saying that OH's should not be present at the birth - once DH had latched on to that he is taking that as medical fact!!


----------



## Frufru

PS - I just have to tell you.

Now I know in my mind I am pregnant and of course I am looking forward to it - but I have to say I was still a little suprised when the wand went on my tummy yesterday and there was a baby inside.

Yes folks - I am a weirdo :blush:


----------



## Mrs RC

[/QUOTE]

Not quite the same but one of my friends on facebook put up her c-section photos - OMG?!?!? It should have come with a warning!!![/QUOTE]

no no no - that is wrong on so very many levels!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Frufru said:


> PS - I just have to tell you.
> 
> Now I know in my mind I am pregnant and of course I am looking forward to it - but I have to say I was still a little suprised when the wand went on my tummy yesterday and there was a baby inside.
> 
> Yes folks - I am a weirdo :blush:

there is nothing wrong with that at all Frufru!!!

I sometimes don't 'feel' pregnant!


----------



## OmiOmen

Youtube has a lot of videos of people giving birth and some show EVERYTHING! I actually find it really useful, I feel like it will make me a bit less shocked when the time comes. I found this video really useful because before watching it I thought the third stage was totally different (warning: this is a graphic video).....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fwWdVda8sg


----------



## Mrs RC

OmiOmen said:


> Youtube has a lot of videos of people giving birth and some show EVERYTHING! I actually find it really useful, I feel like it will make me a bit less shocked when the time comes. I found this video really useful because before watching it I thought the third stage was totally different (warning: this is a graphic video).....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OmiOmen I can't believe you put that up here! I have only just managed to be able to look at the giving birth photos in my pregnancy book...!!
> 
> x


----------



## plumplump

FruFru I am the exact same i am always shocked when i see the baby in a scan, so we can be weird together!!!!!
Omiomen I watched that one this morning, it was the noises she was making that disturbed me the most ick!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Mrs RC: Sorry, I actually thought it would come up with a link and not the front of the video. It was defiantly delivering the placenta that shocked me, I had no clue it was like that (but am glad I now know).


----------



## Moongirl

oh. my. god. No way can i watch that. At least not yet anyway! :haha:


----------



## plumplump

I know this is the best way to give birth i.e squatting but I just can't see how my thighs could ever be strong enough to hold me haha!! Ick so scared of giving birth was reading birth stories today on Emmas Diary trying to break myself in gentley haha!


----------



## OmiOmen

plumplump said:


> I know this is the best way to give birth i.e squatting but I just can't see how my thighs could ever be strong enough to hold me haha!! Ick so scared of giving birth was reading birth stories today on Emmas Diary trying to break myself in gentley haha!


I know what you mean, I think I would just fall over. So far I think all fours may be the most practical but obviously will have no idea until the time comes. I would recommend YouTube, some actually do not make it seem that bad and a few get me all teary when the baby is born!


----------



## Janiepops

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! I'm away back to first tri......


LOL


----------



## plumplump

yeah you tube is good did you see the one with the women who gave birth unassisted in what looks like a tank thing (although I am sure it was a birthing pool lol?) no effing way would i be doing that, no hospital, doctors of drugs eek. I do get all teary when baby is born as well keep thinking to myself is oh sh** that will be me in May...sniff...sniff :D


----------



## OmiOmen

Is that the one with the 18 year old girl in a birthing centre? That one made me cry when the baby was born, defiantly the least scary video I had seen. I am hoping for a home-water birth so am mostly looking those up to try and give myself some confidence.


----------



## plumplump

No I seen that one too that made me cry awell that young thing dealt with the birth admirably, i can't see me being that brave :D
No it was a women on her own in a birthing pool(I think) with no medical staff or anybody just her husband, you can't see much but i sat watching with my gob open while she delivered this baby with no assistance, eep!
It would be grat ifyou could have a home water birth so much better for all invovled. I want drugs lots and lots and lots of drugs so hospital all the way for me teehee! When will you find out if this is a possibility for you? x


----------



## OmiOmen

I have not seen that one yet. 

I think if everything goes well on my 20 week scan (23rd of December) then I will be able to have a homebirth. But I think I have SPD so need to ask my midwife if that will be a problem although I have read that waterbirths are recommended for SPD and C-sections and an epidural are not so am just hoping the home part will still be ok. I am guessing my midwife will want to talk about birthing options at my appointment after the scan.


----------



## meika

Hi im due on the 3rd May 2010 - Cant wait!!! Not showing much at all yet though as this is my first baby. x


----------



## plumplump

Omiomen what is SPD if you don't mind me asking?
Welcome to B&B Meika x


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello and welcome meika. :wave:

I have not gotten a diagnosis yet (I don't see my midwife until the 9th of December) but am sure it is SPD. SPD stands for Symphysis pubis dysfunction and is a painful problem with your pelvis and unfortunately it gets worse the bigger you get....

https://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/pregnancy/complicatepreg/articles/0,,15_187741,00.html


----------



## plumplump

oh gosh that is unpleasant i do hope you don't have this and that you get the homebirth that you want, well not long till you see the midwife will keep my fingers, toes, eyes etc crossed for you xoxox


----------



## bexxie

Hi ladies hope all had good day-feeling slight movements now so exciting
xx


----------



## plumplump

yay good news on baby movement bexxie x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sure I have it but it does go normally after birth so I will not have to put up with it forever. I don't think it will affect a homebirth but I will have to wait and see. 

Congratulations bexxie!


----------



## Missy86

Congrats to all the ladies feeling movements

when did you start feeling them


----------



## OmiOmen

I felt movement at 13+2 and every few days since feeling them until recently but now I am now feeling short faint 'thumps' occasionally (over the past 3 days or so) but they are over so fast that I do not even have time to work out if it is the LO or not. :shrug:


----------



## jolou

been feeling mine since about 13 weeks only slight flutters then around 15 weeks it was more obvious movements but no thumps so to speak, last week i had a thump then nothing for a few days this week its at least twice a day i get a prod somewhere in side where the baby is lol its never in the same place, last night the little bugger was on the go as i was trying to sleep, i cant wait for the proper thumps so sophie and OH can feel it.


----------



## Missy86

aww I want to feel baby, all I feel is gas haha

With my tilted womb I think I will feel it later than the rest of you


----------



## LogansMama

Ladies - about squeamish/useless husbands.... my dh was TOTALLY useless at the birth. Really didn't help me at all. All he did was pace back and forth in the room and annoy me, but I still am glad he was there! Don't let them out of it! I don't care HOW freaked out they are! Make them practice watching videos for now, then have some valium or xanex on hand for when the REAL time comes... Let them pop a pill, suck it up, and GO IN. You are the one giving birth - not them!

BTW - I had a c-section (after 18 hours in labor) and dh stayed by my head the whole time. Couldn't see a thing on the other side of the curtain that they hang up. However, when it was time to cut the cord (which he didn't do) he walked over to baby, saw me cut open and had to leave the room to vomit. He came back a few minutes later and was fine. He spent the next hour in the nursery with baby while I recovered. HE has the easy job! LOL. Don't let em out of it!!

Anyways.... Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## insomnimama

:rofl: at your OH vomiting... Mine almost vomited at both C-sections because they cauterize the wounds (so you don't bleed out) and apparently it smells like barbeque... I didn't notice either time, and I was looking out for it the second time. I had to insist that he get up and look at the baby because I couldn't. Men! :rofl:


----------



## malpal

This may be the only time that i sing my husbands praise, but he was an absolute star throughout my labour and delivery with my daughter. He is the most squeamish person i know (won't even watch Hoby City!!) but he was just the best. I am one of the many few that will say that they had a good time in labour and birth, mine was wonderful! I was relaxed, i felt in control and that was down to him. He knew exactly what i wanted and was basically my voice. I remember focusing on only what he was saying as sometimes there were so many people talking at me. He was the best!!!!

Urghhhhh what's wrong with me???? i've gone all soppy!!!!


----------



## abz

hey guys. no way am i watching labour videos. i think i am best being in denial so i don't think about it. it will happen how it happens, there's no way for me to do it any other way, so i'm just going to let my body do it's thing. the less i know about what it's doing, the better. and my OH is just going to have to suck it up. i don't know how he's going to cope, but i'm sure i'll have no qualms about putting him in his place at that particular moment in time if he makes a fuss!! :D hee.

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal - it is fab to see you had such a positive experience with your DH present. But I am really considering now having a doula - if DH keeps fainting then the staff will be too busy looking after him and not me!!

I would also love to have a doula trained in acupuncture and massage. The more I think of it the better idea it is!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies, How are we all today? 

Well my OH is going to be present at the birth we discussed it and he is there for me so he just needs to get used to it!!! We also signed up for NCT courses they cost money but we think its worth it as its our first time and I want to be as prepared as possible!!! Has anyone done NCT courses before? Not sure if im feeling baby movements yet or not ... not really sure what it feels like! I keep feeling little things but not sure if its just gas!!! 

Hope everyone has a good day and a lovely weekend! 

x x x


----------



## carriecinaz

Logansmama and Insomni - So funny about your DH's, poor things. I don't think I could handle seeing anyone cut open either I would probably barf too thank god I won't have to see anything if I do have to have a C section.

Logansmama - I see you are a having a boy, congrats! How did you find out the sex so soon, I see you are only 17 weeks...


----------



## Moongirl

Janiepops said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! I'm away back to first tri......
> 
> 
> LOL

Haha! i think i'll join you!! :haha:

I probably will give in and watch some youtube videos, but not until i'm way into the 3rd tri - don't want to spend the next 6 months dreaming of it!!

I'm really excited to hear about you all feeling your babies move - i can't wait!! I'm going to be extra vigilent from now on since some of you felt them so early. :happydance:

Hope you all have that friday feeling :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Cactusgirl can't remember if I mentioned this before (preg. brain, or maybe just my usual duncery) but do any of your friends have relatively flexible (probably office-type) jobs? My friend chose me to be her labour coach as the baby's dad didn't plan to show his face then or at any time in the near future (because he's a jerk, not because he's squeamish like your OH) and I just told my work that at any moment between weeks X & Y I may have to be called out to attend a birth. They were really excited for me, and obviously for my friend as well as she had volunteered with my work briefly. They just treated it as they would a dad who might suddenly have to leave for the day. As it turned out she gave birth on the weekend so it was all a moot point. :rofl: That said, they were also very accommodating of my taking long lunches so I could go and see my soon-to-be godson in the NICU (he had a difficult birth, poor guy, but he's just fine now). 

Anyway, it's a thought, but I've heard all kinds of great stories about women giving birth with only a doula present, as well. :hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

God I really do feel like I know nothing. :nope: :shrug:

I was reading one of the threads about birth plans and VBACS and so many of the ladies were saying they wanted it, I was like goodness I need to find out more about this as they are very popular and probably something I should request.

So I went on google and found out it was Vaginal Birth after Caesarian Section - well as this is my first maybe it is not something I should request?! :dohh:

There are so many acronyms and words I still don't understand!! Thank goodness for google!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

insomnimama said:


> Cactusgirl can't remember if I mentioned this before (preg. brain, or maybe just my usual duncery) but do any of your friends have relatively flexible (probably office-type) jobs? My friend chose me to be her labour coach as the baby's dad didn't plan to show his face then or at any time in the near future (because he's a jerk, not because he's squeamish like your OH) and I just told my work that at any moment between weeks X & Y I may have to be called out to attend a birth. They were really excited for me, and obviously for my friend as well as she had volunteered with my work briefly. They just treated it as they would a dad who might suddenly have to leave for the day. As it turned out she gave birth on the weekend so it was all a moot point. :rofl: That said, they were also very accommodating of my taking long lunches so I could go and see my soon-to-be godson in the NICU (he had a difficult birth, poor guy, but he's just fine now).
> 
> Anyway, it's a thought, but I've heard all kinds of great stories about women giving birth with only a doula present, as well. :hugs:

Ahhhh thanks insomnimama that is lovely of you to think of me and you must be a wonderful friend to have been asked to do this.

I have considered all of my close friends who I might ask but to fair most of them are teachers and I really don't think they would be able to be flexible enough. My best friend is back part time teaching after the birth of her first child and I would LOVE her to be there - she knows me inside out. She has said if I end up having a CSection on a Monday or Tuesday then she would happily be there. But what are the chances of that happening?!


----------



## daisyfflur

OmiOmen said:


> Youtube has a lot of videos of people giving birth and some show EVERYTHING! I actually find it really useful, I feel like it will make me a bit less shocked when the time comes. I found this video really useful because before watching it I thought the third stage was totally different (warning: this is a graphic video).....



oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my.

I think I've changed my mind.


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I'm too scared to look!


----------



## Mrs RC

Ok...I made it to 43 seconds on the youtube video OmiOmen posted.....

xx


----------



## Moongirl

Cactusgirl said:


> God I really do feel like I know nothing. :nope: :shrug:
> 
> I was reading one of the threads about birth plans and VBACS and so many of the ladies were saying they wanted it, I was like goodness I need to find out more about this as they are very popular and probably something I should request.
> 
> So I went on google and found out it was Vaginal Birth after Caesarian Section - well as this is my first maybe it is not something I should request?! :dohh:
> 
> There are so many acronyms and words I still don't understand!! Thank goodness for google!!!

Ah ha!! I had seen VBAC a couple of times and meant to look it up but never did, now i know :haha:


----------



## malpal

Cactus girl... that made me laugh! Imagine your mw face when you requested that!!! Am i the only one that is looking forward to labour??? I think i am a weirdo! When we found out we were having twins i remember saying to my husband about having to do it twice and couldn't wait. I know i know i'm a fruitcake, but don't worry i will be able to give you all lots of pma in the third tri!!! 
xx


----------



## Capsicum

I think I'm too scared to watch the video!


----------



## jolou

morning/afternoon ladies!

i watched that video linked a few weeks back with my sister and sophie, i know shes only 5 but she didnt seem to care at all lol infact she was all awwww look its a baby head!! no idea where i got her from lol she is obviously alot like me and my sister than i care to admit! (omg i must sound like a horrid mother letting her see it pleassse dont judge lol). There are soo many vids on youtube its amazing really, i seen one where a woman gave birth in this pool (not birthing pool) with a dolphin in it and the dolphin was swimming right up close to the woman as she was pushing the baby out, i was very wary about that one!

Had my letter this morning to see the consultant on january 12th to discuss VBACS etc, already told the midwife my mind is made up and i want an elective c-section, fair doo's to the lady she gave me all the info etc which wasnt that useful tbh, theres wayy more info on the net lol. In a way i kinda feel like im looking forward to this birth even tho i am having an operation, maybe its because il know exactly when i will be having bubs and whats going on etc.

This cough i have has turned into a right pain in the backside, its actually hurting my chest now when i cough and i end up heaving :( and its making it a bit harder to breath, since nearly every breath i need to bloody cough! lol how much you wanna bet OH will have it next week cos of course me and sophie cant have something without him getting it lol.

Hope your all well


----------



## abz

daisyfflur said:


> oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my.
> 
> I think I've changed my mind.

that's why i'm not watching!! :D :D


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal I definitely think you are loopy looking forward to it - but seeing as you had such a positive experience before then I suppose it is a more natural!!! For us first timers it is the fear of the unknown I suppose.

There is no way I can watch those videos until much further along!!

Jolou - I really hope your cough is better soon. It is really tiring coughing all the time. :hugs:


----------



## jolou

i admit i dont think i could have watched them the first time i was pregnant lol


----------



## LogansMama

Woo hoo! Officially in the FIFTH box! :)


----------



## lola1985

at least ladies have a choice!! during my nurse training i did a maternity module (which rendered me capable and able to deliver a baby in an emergency-i dont think so!) and i have seen every type of delivery birth possible!!!! ignorance really is bliss when it comes to being in that impendimng situation yourself! haha x x x x


----------



## OmiOmen

LogansMama said:


> Woo hoo! Officially in the FIFTH box! :)

 That is sooner than I thought it moved up! I will be there in just over a week! :happydance:


----------



## malpal

Posted my 1st bump pic off 2nd tri in the bump pic section! how scary was that!

Have been having so much movement today that i am slighlty freaked about how much more there is to come! It's such a lovely feeling and so reassuring. Just can't tell yet which is which moving! 
Jolou sorry your feeling poorly hun xxx
How is everyone else? z


----------



## Windmills

I can't wait to feel movement.. I'll bet I don't for ages! I bet kicks from twins will be amazing xx


----------



## abz

i can't wait. i'm sure i was feeling it a few days ago but nothing since :( so it must have been a fluke. like nothing i'd felt before though :)

has anyone heard from gypsy punk since she went into hospital yesterday?

abz xx


----------



## etoya

LogansMama said:


> Woo hoo! Officially in the FIFTH box! :)

Congrats on moving to the next box/month :flower:


----------



## shawnie

katie_xx said:


> I can't wait to feel movement.. I'll bet I don't for ages! I bet kicks from twins will be amazing xx

 I feel movement off and on but only when im really relaxed or laying down..


----------



## LogansMama

carriecinaz said:


> Logansmama and Insomni - So funny about your DH's, poor things. I don't think I could handle seeing anyone cut open either I would probably barf too thank god I won't have to see anything if I do have to have a C section.
> 
> Logansmama - I see you are a having a boy, congrats! How did you find out the sex so soon, I see you are only 17 weeks...

Carrie - I had my anatomy ultrasound at 16 weeks. So - thats when they told me. I was surprised they did it so early... last pregnancy it was done at 18 weeks... (and normally its 18-20), so I don't know how I got so lucky... but I did! Yeah!

I go back in 2 weeks for ANOTHER scan too. Thats due to my placenta though...


----------



## OmiOmen

shawnie said:


> I feel movement off and on but only when im really relaxed or laying down..

 I also mostly feel movement on a evening when laying down (including the odd faint thump recently).


----------



## Frufru

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all ok and have had a good day.

I am really sorry to hear your cough is so bad Jolou - I pulled my tummy muscles coughing a few weeks back and it really was sore. I hope you feel better soon.

I have just watched the video - it was flipping awesome!!! ## see told you I am a weirdo ## My goodness, if I can be half as calm and quiet as that lady I will be well chuffed. I never used to be able to squat very well but a year and a half of yoga has really opened up my hips and strenghened my thighs and I am much better at it now and can stay in the posture for quite a long time. I think if I can squatting will be my preferred birth posture. In a weird way I am almost a little bit excited about birth :blush: - I am curious what it will actually be like and I just really want to see my wee one and give them a big snuggle :hugs:

I have slept on my new £15 dreamgeni pillow (thank you TK Maxx!) for 2 nights now. It is really comfy but I cannot quite sleep on it for the whole night yet as I am not used to laying on my side and my ribs start to ache half way through the night. My favorite sleeping position is laying completely on my front - it won't be long now before it will be difficult for me to sleep like that so I am training myself to sleep on my side with the dreamgeni so hopefully it won't be such a blow when front-sleeping becomes impossible. I am unsure if I think the pillow is worth the £30 rrp, however for £15 I think it was a good buy. Plus, it does double up as a breastfeeding pillow so I will get further use out of it once the wee one is here.

I am so pleased for all of you ladies feeling your LO's move - I am a gassy one :blush: so I have no idea if I have felt genuine movement yet. LO is definately active though - he/she was waving arms around during my scan :cloud9:

I have now started to tell our friends one by one about our impending arrival and we are off to see OH family this week and will be telling them too :happydance:

Well time to go and start packing - I will be taking my netbook with me so I can keep up to speed with how you are all doing. 

Have a good evening everyone and Happy Thanksgiving to all you ladies across the pond. Big :hugs: to you all


----------



## Missy86

hiya everyone

anyone having pulling sensations by their belly button


----------



## Windmills

abz said:


> has anyone heard from gypsy punk since she went into hospital yesterday?

Yeah, well, sort of. She's home I think, but last night said she wouldn't really be online very much xx


----------



## Missy86

o god, I hope the whole thing last night hasnt put her off coming on


----------



## babyhope

Hey Ladies!! It has been a while since I've been on so I have a lot of catching up to do!!!!

Yay! I am 16 weeks today!!!


----------



## daisyfflur

Missy86 said:


> o god, I hope the whole thing last night hasnt put her off coming on

Was bound to happen, I hope she is ok


----------



## babyhope

I barely read the WHOLE thread right now and I feel so bad for her, having to go through this while pregnant. And she is having such bad morning sickness on top of it...I hope things get better for her.


----------



## LogansMama

I'm confused... what did I miss? What happened to Gypsy? I went back a LOT of pages and couldn't figure it out....


----------



## DWandMJ

Oh good lord that video was vivid! I didn't realize there was that much blood and it only solidifies the importance to be hair-free on D-day!


----------



## LogansMama

OMG- I just watched that video. GASP! It is nauseating! Really makes me rethink the VBAC idea! AAAAAGHH! I almost lost my cookies at the end....


----------



## daisyfflur

DWandMJ said:


> Oh good lord that video was vivid! I didn't realize there was that much blood and it only solidifies the importance to be hair-free on D-day!

If the video was german it might explain the hair. There is absolutely no dignity in childbirth and for someone quite prudish about showing people parts of my body they shouldn't ever see, I'm going to be in for one he'll of a shock!


----------



## DWandMJ

Schucks! Having forgotten dh job training history as an emt and firefighter, I tried to scare him with videos and he doesn't even bat an eye.... Go figure


----------



## LogansMama

Well - I figured out the gypsy story. Found the thread. Hope she is okay. Poor thing! 

Also - about giving birth... I just want to say - when it comes time to go - all dignity flies out the window! I am normally TOTALLY shy - but when I was in the heat of it - I didn't care WHO SAW WHAT. It didn't matter ANYMORE! You start to get so used to having people look at your va-jay-jay... you won't even blink an eye anymore! Now - as far as the hair goes - I made sure I was shaved last time... and plan to do the same this time if I can manage.... however... no-one really cares except ME... and I certainly won't be making a video for YouTube! LOL!!


----------



## shawnie

Logansmama, my sister was like that too. Me, Im not shy at all. I wish I was more modest. Id cover my tummy up before my pvt parts, go figure huh...I used to be the one at the river or sand dunes getting all my friends to flash tatas with me LMAO and getting men to line up and moon everyone for a shot, then again I stopped doing that the older I got LOL now flatulence and burping I get all embarrassed LMAO that I know is something I need to get over LMAO


----------



## carriecinaz

I watched that video then I decided to go on youtube and search for more. I am scarred. :cry: My hubby was at work or he wouldn't have let me do it. He's been a police officer for 10 years and has seen it all. He warned me before not to watch these videos. DON'T READ THIS NEXT PART IF DENIAL IS BLISS FOR YOU..I watched a home water birth where she was on all fours and the camera was directly on her jajay, it showed everything. She kept screaming that it hurt so much and she finally pushed just the head out but the rest of him was still in her. Poor baby's neck, looked like he was being choked by her vajayjay. She just couldn't muster up the energy for that final push for several minutes. That was the most disturbing video. But it was like a train wreck, I had to watch it until the end. It completely solidified my decision for an epidural seeing how much pain that poor woman was in.

On a lighter note...I agree on being nice and clean down there! When my hubby got home last night I asked him if he would help shave me before we go to the hospital in case I can't reach!


----------



## insomnimama

I take it this is your first, Carrie. There is no way you'll be able to reach (or see- shaving blind is not recommended) :rofl: It is a red-letter day post-partum when you can look down and see your bush. :rofl:

I would give serious thought re: epidurals- I was labour coach to a friend and the epidural she insisted upon in advance completely stalled her labour for several hours, making her need crazy amounts of Pitocin and causing her to suffer needlessly. Hold out without one for as long as you can.


----------



## LogansMama

Shaving - I was able to shave all the way to the end... I couldn't see, but did it blindly just fine. I'm sure it wasn't perfect, but it was clean... :) As a matter of fact, when they came to prep me for my c-section, the lady smiled and said "Wow - you're all done already! Good Job!". LOL!

As far as the epidural goes - I was scared to death of getting the needle in my back, so I held off until I couldn't stand the pain anymore. Plan to do the same thing next time as well... assuming I get to try for my VBAC.


----------



## lola1985

i aint holding off for nothing!!!! im making sure im at the front of the epidural queue! i have never technically given birth but i have lost two at 3 months n that pain was hurrendous!! x x x x


----------



## iznil8

LogansMama said:


> I'm confused... what did I miss? What happened to Gypsy? I went back a LOT of pages and couldn't figure it out....

What happened last night? I was all set for a quite night on BnB but I ended up in A & E after I had a brain fart and crashed my car!


----------



## bexxie

As for shaving,just get some Veet spray it on and job done,though is a bit too clean shaven looking lol
xx


----------



## daisyfflur

I was hoping that with a mirror you could see. I won't let my oh see me in the bath, let alone shave my bits. Damn, my mum works in a laser clinic, I knew I should of got her to laser my bits more rather than my arm pits. It's probably too late now!


----------



## plumplump

haha not stuck my head in this thread for a couple of days and just half laughed half shuddered my way through the posts on labour and shaving bits haha oh dear i feel like i have already left my shame at the door, pregnancy is so undignified at points!!!!!! Have a greatnighteveryone x


----------



## babyhope

Hubby and I thought it would be "fun" to watch some birthing videos, so we found some online and we were horrified!!!! Seriously I don't know what we were thinking!!! I am now freaked out more than ever, and I've had a baby before:wacko:


----------



## Mork

Wow! Such a lot to catch up on!!
I watched the birth video and thought she was a lot calmer than most of the ones on sky's baby tales etc!!!
I am petrified of the birth, but also strangely looking forward to seeing how my body will cope!!!! Weird huh? This will probably change nearer the time!! 
I too plan to be cleanly shaved - someone recommended an electric razor as apparently you can do that by touch when you cant see down there!!!
I wanna feel my baby move now!!!!!!
xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I think I am getting the crap kicked out of me! Lol. I second guess everything I feel but it is in the right spot and I defiantly have never felt anything like this before. I have being at work all day and came home and laid down and keep feeling kicks. At first I thought it was a short mild pain but then an other two happened right away and I keep feeling them now. I am utterly shocked but happy because I started getting slight movements at 13+2 but have not felt a much the past week and was worrying (other than a few slight thumps that I was not sure about). I wonder why I almost only feel something when I am laying down on an evening!?! :happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Is it wrong that I found "that video" fascinating?! (although I agree with most of the posts on here that she should have had a trim first! :rofl:)

I found little beans heartbeart using my doppler for the first time this evening.. it was amazing!! :)


----------



## DWandMJ

As far as the shaving thing goes, DH and I have had a discussion about his role in assuring I'm hair free for all doctor's appointments and up to delivery. I sold my dignity with respect to him seeing 'my business' long ago.


----------



## LogansMama

I noticed TODAY that I can no longer see down below easily. It won't be long now till I can't see AT ALL. That means I will be shaving blindly by my next appt in 2 weeks. I refuse to go to doc appts hairy! :) I don't know... it doesn't bother me to go by touch and not sight. Its not that hard.

The Veet sounds like a good idea, but I hate the smell of that stuff!


----------



## babyhope

DWandMJ said:


> As far as the shaving thing goes, DH and I have had a discussion about his role in assuring I'm hair free for all doctor's appointments and up to delivery. I sold my dignity with respect to him seeing 'my business' long ago.

Hubby has told me he doesn't mind shaving me but I am nervous he might cut me:haha:


----------



## babyhope

I wore my first maternity outfit on Thanksgiving, I think I looked cute! But a lot of people who've seen me have said I don't look pregnant, which horrifies me because they must just think I look super FAT!!!!!


----------



## DWandMJ

babyhope said:


> DWandMJ said:
> 
> 
> As far as the shaving thing goes, DH and I have had a discussion about his role in assuring I'm hair free for all doctor's appointments and up to delivery. I sold my dignity with respect to him seeing 'my business' long ago.
> 
> Hubby has told me he doesn't mind shaving me but I am nervous he might cut me:haha:Click to expand...

If he's anything like mine, he'll be more gentle than you are with yourself because the last thing he wants to do is cut you. That's love :)


----------



## LogansMama

OmiOmen said:


> I wonder why I almost only feel something when I am laying down on an evening!?! :happydance:

I read once that while you are up and moving around, baby tends to sleep more, because they are being "rocked" in the womb. But once you lay down, the rocking stops and they wake up. This also explains why most newborns sleep better during the day (because in the womb this is when you were up and moving) and then want to be up all night (when you were still and sleeping).


----------



## daisyfflur

Groan. I had some strawberries and grapes this morning and have brought them all up. I bet if I'd had cake I wouldn't have been sick. Its like it catches you unawares, you think youre back to normal and bam, you get sickness again.

This morning I've been looking into day care nurseries because the book I'm reading said you should get on a waiting list while you're pregnant and now I'm worried sick that I won't have anything arranged in time and we're talking 14 months away! I've never organised anything that far in advanced in my life. And the cost! Its ridiculous. £42 a day! I hope I can go back to work 3 days a week!


----------



## Frufru

Hey Ladies :hi:

I hope you are all ok. 

iznil8 - Sorry to hear about your accident - Are you ok?

Pussy galore - I too found the video fascinating. I have already warned OH about the fact that he will be required for shaving duties at some point!

daisyfflur - I know what you mean daisy. I have 5 weeks straight of not being able to eat fruit at all without is prompting MS whatever the time of day. I am improving now but I have to say the apple and grapes I had this morning are not sitting very well :wacko: I think I might have some plain toast and see if that helps. I reckon if I had eaten chips (Fries) for breakfast I would be feeling just fine :rolleyes: 

I think I have been feeling some fluttering over the past few nights while laying in bed - I have not been gassy so maybe it is movement?

So the journey up north yesterday went well - it took us about 11hr 15m in the end which is about average. However, 30m of one of our stops was spent with me napping on the back seat which has never happened before :blush: - OH does not drive so all the driving was on me which is usually fine but was a little more tiring yesterday than normal hence the nap!

We will be telling OH family about our wee one while we are here. I have said to OH that he should pick the moment he thinks is right. He was going to say something last night and then totally chickened out :winkwink: Bless him he said he is really nervous and just does not know how to bring it up subtly - I can completely relate to this as I really struggled to find a good way to tell my Mum and just ended blurting it out in the end :dohh:

Well the weather outside is dry at the moment so I think I shall try and pop out for a walk after a late breakfast.

Have a lovely day/evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## iznil8

Thanks Frufru, I feel like i've been battered but the bub is fine which is the important thing. Yet another trip to A & E for me tho, think i'll get a season ticket.:blush:

Good luck telling the in laws, i'm sure they will be over the moon!:happydance:


----------



## Frufru

I am really glad you you and bubs are ok iznil8 :hugs:

The toast idea turned into a mini-cooked breakfast and I have to say it has sorted me right out - why can't the baby have my tastes in food :dohh: All these carbs, high calorie and greasy foods I can eat with no problems versus the fruit and veg which leaves me queasy :growlmad: - I can already notice new cellulite above my knees :rolleyes: Ah well - I am sure breastfeeding and lots of walks once the wee one is here will shift those dimples!


----------



## OmiOmen

babyhope: My husband said the same thing and the very same thing worried me. :shock:

LogansMama: Thank you, that explains it and I feel like I am not so crazy now. Lol.

daisyfflur: I started to look up nursery's and childminders in my area but few seem to have a website to read information about or prices. I am dreading both having to leave my little one there while I am at Uni and my husband is at work (I hope he will still be on nights so we will not need one much/at all) and the price!


----------



## LogansMama

The price of daycare is insane. Unless you have a really well-paying job, its almost not worth it to go back to work if you have to use daycare!

I'm still not sure what we are going to do. I know that here it is about $200+ a week for infant care. They do not offer part time for infants, so even if you only send them 3 days, its the same price. 

Right now DH only works nights, so technically, he CAN watch baby in the day, I'm just not sure how well he will handle that. He's had a hard enough time minding our son the last 2 years (from age 2 till now), and although he does great NOW (at age 3 1/2), a newborn is a different story! Its sad, but I really think I trust a stranger more than dh with newborn care! We'll see though.

Ideally, I'd love to do what I did with DS, and be able to stay home till he is over 1, THEN put him in daycare... but I just don't think we can manage it this time. I'm also going to look into just going part time - which I don't know if its possible, but something to look into.


----------



## shawnie

LogansMama said:


> I noticed TODAY that I can no longer see down below easily. It won't be long now till I can't see AT ALL. That means I will be shaving blindly by my next appt in 2 weeks. I refuse to go to doc appts hairy! :) I don't know... it doesn't bother me to go by touch and not sight. Its not that hard.
> 
> The Veet sounds like a good idea, but I hate the smell of that stuff!

 I know what you mean, after reading this I realized I can't see now! I am by far a lucky one with hardly any hair that grows slow and blond on top that but I thought id give it a try n trimming blindly, ha big mistake LMAO it's all gone now. I hate that! I did so bad I couldnt even make it into a Mohawk landing strip or anything. DP laughed and said he would do the honers from now on LMAO He asked what compelled me to even try it and I said a beautiful but hairy movie lmao


----------



## shawnie

Oh gosh daycare scares the crap outta me. It is very costly around here too. I've got a few ideas on what I can do but till the baby is here I really don't know how it will pan out.


----------



## maybebaby3

we r not able 2 work part time as teachers here. my mum looks after the kids (dylan is at preschool half day so she has erin all day and dylan from lunch til i get back at 3.30. will prob have 2 put this 1 in nursery when i go back 2 work as mum will be older so don't want 2 put a big burden on her.

i have not really felt movements and am a bit worried. :(


----------



## LogansMama

I wish my mom lived closer so she could watch my LO. 

Iznil - glad you re okay! Be CAREFUL! 

Frufru - good luck with the inlaws! I'm sure they will be happy for you! Let us know how you end up spilling the beans and how they react! I am still shocked (impressed) that some of you haven't told people yet! I've been telling everyone since 5 weeks !! :)


----------



## babyhope

Right now with me and hubby working we are ok financially, we are no where near wealthy or rich, but we don't have to live paycheck to paycheck. A month after the baby is born we will be receiving our B.A's and he has already had some job offers (more pay), I am really hoping this works out because then I can quit my job and we can live pretty much the same, however if it doesn't go as planned I am going to have to think of a plan....I only work part time and I know paying for child care will cost HALF of my check (I did this with my son) but if I quit my job and hubby doesn't get a better position then we probably will be living really really tight. I hope it doesn't come down to that! At the same time I am nervous to leave my job, I've been there 6 years and the pay is pretty good....DECISIONS DECISIONS!!!!


----------



## Mork

Childcare is so expensive, but i have no choice other than to return to work as on top of all normal bills, dh pays a third of his wages to the CSA for his other 2 children :(
x


----------



## Missy86

Hiya, hope everyone is ok

Got my first Mat trousers, they are soo nice even thro I have no bump lol. I just dont wanna wake up on morning and not be able to fit in anything

I just wanna say sorry to anyone who read my post on friday night bout the swine flu vac and hope I didnt upset anyone, I am very sorry


----------



## Frufru

Evening Ladies,

So today we found out that OH cousin is expecting and due 1st June so only 1 day after me :thumbup: I am really happy for her and hubby - knowing my dates they must have fallen pretty much on their wedding day/honeymoon on the August bank holiday.

Our wee one is still un-announced to the in-laws - I cannot express how nervous OH is about telling his parents. I think he just does not know how to bring it up - personally I would have used our cousins news and piped up "1st of June - that is the day after our baby is due!" 

I agree with you all - childcare is soooo expensive. I will be looking to go part time after my maternity leave and drop down to 2 days a week. OH is going to try to re-arrange his hours so he works 4 days M-F and has the weekends and 1 day M-F off - that would mean that I could go into work on his M-F day off and he would have some alone time with LO. I could then make up the rest of my hours in the evenings or over the weekend. My sister lives close by and her and one of my good friends have both offered to have LO if we need them to which is a big comfort. All in all I figure we will sort something out - money will be tight but we will just have to cut back as much as we can (No more starbucks for me :()

I am still totally enamoured with my scan photo - I could not find it this morning to have yet another look and I demanded that my OH tell me "where have you hidden my baby" which really baffled him :haha:

So far we have not told many people at all. The list so far is
- My Mum (Mum has told her OH too), sister, yoga teacher, 5 of my female friends and 2 managers at work. One of my team-mates asked me straight out on Friday if I was pregnant and I could not actually look her in the face and lie so told her yes I was - she is very discrete and happy to keep it secret until I officially break the news to the wider world.
- Oh has told his manager at work and one of his male friends.
So all-in-all 14 people in our family-friends-work-world know about LO which randomly works out as pretty much 1 for each week of my pregnancy so far. Of course once OH finally plucks up the courage to tell his M+D etc that average will be completely irrelevant.

Ah I am waffling on again - sorry girls :blush: I shall finish up this post for now. I hope you and your LO's are all ok. :hugs::hugs: to you all


----------



## OmiOmen

Missy86 said:


> Got my first Mat trousers, they are soo nice even thro I have no bump lol. I just dont wanna wake up on morning and not be able to fit in anything

 Lucky you, I could not fit in my normal trousers before I got my BFP because of bloating! :haha: I had to buy maternity wear not far in at all and now I have a few small bundles and one big bundle I got from e-bay so that I would have enough. I do not have a massive looking bump but it is clearly there and really front heavy .


----------



## LogansMama

I feel like I have been lucky this time around with maternity clothes! I was in them a lot sooner this time, but since I have a stash from last time, that was a big help to start. Then I went on Old Navy right away and bought a bunch of stuff on clearance too - got about 5 shirts and a pair of shorts for $50 - so not bad. I am short on warmer clothes (it doesn't stay cold here for long .... so I hate to waste money on things I will literally only wear a couple times), but I am going to need to pick up a few things at least. I def need a jacket of some type... the one i have now is gonna look ridiculous soon....

I think I'll check the thrift shops maybe.... Good Luck to me finding a warm maternity coat in florida....


----------



## LogansMama

** double post **


----------



## Widger

Hello girls. Been off a while. So glad scan went well Frufru. All I can say is.... I'm avoiding any videos/photos of childbirth completely... can't think of anything more that would freak me out than watching someone in pain. In fact, I'm going to be in denial until the time I think :haha:


----------



## daisyfflur

I have a customer meeting on Thursday and my black work trousers were looking a little sorry for themselves so I popped into Next today and scored some new ones for £22. I might get two wears out of them before I go up to a 12 waist but then they will be rediculously baggy on the bum. I can't justify maternity trousers as there is no obvious bump so will just pray the hair band round the waist button holds!


----------



## abz

good morning everyone :)

well i had my swine flu jab on saturday morning and man my arm hurts!! they tell you it will, but i can't lift it!! only one day to go before it's supposed to stop aching, ha. other than that i feel absolutely fine.

good to catch up on everyone's news.

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

Good Morning everyone :hi:

I hope you all had a good weekend and are all well.

I have to say I have been wearing a pair of maternity trouser for about 3-4 weeks now. In bump terms I don't actually need them and they are super baggy! However, my regular size 12 trousers were too tight and the next size up were a perfect fit and I just could not justify to myself paying £22 for trousers to last me a few weeks (I am a real miser!) when the maternity trousers were only £18. My skirts still fit me with room to spare at the moment but tights nip at my waist and make me feel nauseous so it had to be trousers. Oh my goodness though - :D the maternity trousers are so comfy!! And a few people at work have even commented that I have been losing weight as my trousers are hanging off me :haha:

Abz - I am sorry about your poorly arm. I got a big red lump about the size of a satsuma on my arm that stuck around for about 6-7 days. The lump was hotter than all my other skin too so I guess my antibodies must have been hard at work ;) Most other people I know who have had it say their arm was better in a day or too - I always tend to have this sort of reaction to jabs though, I guess I am just lucky :rolleyes:

Well OH finally plucked up the courage to tell his Mum and Dad last night. I was in our room chilling out to some tunes writing a letter and they were all downstairs watching TV and chatting. OH must have come up and down about 3 times lamenting about how he did not know how to bring it up and in the end grabbed the scan photos and said I am just going to do it! He went downstairs and very quietly asked his Mum to pop her glasses on as he had something he wanted to show her and gave her the scan picture. Mum and Dad were both pleased for us - if a little suprised. 

OH also raised the matter of me changing my last name to share his - both parents were ok with this but of course it did mean that the whole marriage thing raised its head again. OH and I have been together for 12 years in March and have always said that we are not bothered about and do not intend on getting married. Every family gathering we have we are asked by our many numerous relatives when it will be our turn, even though we have told them all before marriage is not something we are interested in. Mum and Dad have never judged us or been critical of our choice not to marry but interestly last night they did both say that they would prefer if we did get married.

So the inlaws know now and I am glad they are happy at the thought of being grandparents again. Today we get to tell LO's Aunty and cousins - now we won't be getting any marriage talks from them at least, just a fair amount of squealing and jumping up and down!

Well off to Edinburgh today to do some shopping and visit the Christmas market :happydance:

Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Morning ladies!

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

I had some lads from uni come and visit me this weekend. One of them has a wife due beginning of February so was comparing notes with him, one of the other lads has a 1yr old and he was not softening the blow with his stories of worry and sleepless nights which scared the living daylights out of me, DH and the other lad!! Still too late now!!

I have emailed a Doula in Manchester and she is free in May which is when I would need her for. So will phoning her later to arrange an interview. I don't think MIL will be very impressed at all he has decided not to be present at the birth but I am HOPING she does not interfere too much as would not want him to be pressurised into it.

I fed my 7month old god daughter a bottle on Saturday - I have never fed a baby before!!!! So figuring I need as much practice as I can get!


Oh and my flabby bump seems to have gone hard this morning but not sure if it baby or I need a poo!!


----------



## abz

so glad your news was taken well frufru :D

yes, i have a huge red swollen slightly itchy patch. although you've now made me think of satsumas and i really want some!! ha. am hoping a couple of days and it will be gone. what version of the jab did you have? i did ask what she was giving me, and think she said the cevlapan (sp?) but once i got home i couldn't remember what she'd said...


----------



## jolou

morning ladies,

well i should have had my swine flu jab this morning but the damn car wont start and i cant seem to find my purse to get a taxi! i must have left it in the OH's car :( still coughing like a mad lady and its driving me insane, i think if ti continues till the end of week im going to docs, ive already had it a week and miss my sleep lol i know the coughin cant harm bubs but i must be pulling muscles cos today im aching.

Frufru- glad OH finally got the courage to tell his folks! my OH was the same, he wouldnt let me be there telling them or even telling his sister on the phone, he waited till i was bathing sophie lol theres me telling anyone who will listen! haha

I keep noticing my belly being harder in areas but it seems to vary during the day lol right now its low down, all yesterday it around my belly button, i cant remember how it was with sophie at all so cant compare!


----------



## OmiOmen

All of my maternity trousers fit and did pretty much straight away, I generally get under the bump ones though except my maternity work trousers that need growing into. But one about half of my maternity tops fully fit well.

Frufru: I am glad your in-laws took the news well.


----------



## jolou

ive got under bump jeans and i prefer them to over the bump ones, plus i can wear a belt (extreamly loosely mind lol) when i want it if the tshirt is a little higher, i lovvvvve my maternity leggings tho from new look, they are over the bump but actaully make my bump look a lot better and smoother haha, im yet to buy any tops, the ones i wear atm still fit on my chest but are gettin a little tighter on the belly, which now isnt too bad since i look like im pregnant now.


----------



## Moongirl

jolou said:


> ive got under bump jeans and i prefer them to over the bump ones, plus i can wear a belt (extreamly loosely mind lol) when i want it if the tshirt is a little higher, i lovvvvve my maternity leggings tho from new look, they are over the bump but actaully make my bump look a lot better and smoother haha, im yet to buy any tops, the ones i wear atm still fit on my chest but are gettin a little tighter on the belly, which now isnt too bad since i look like im pregnant now.

Oh jolou i'm with you on the leggings - wow i bought a pair from h&m and they're the comfiest things ever! and i think they make my bump look bigger which is cute :thumbup: I've also bought maternity tights for with skirts/dresses over winter but haven't tried them yet - hope they're as comfy too!! 

My tops still fit me, but do tend to ride up if i'm walking about - so i have to make sure if my zip is open that i have it covered :haha: Though i still don't look pregnant to a stranger, just a bit of a podgy middle! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

I think I am the same, I don't look pregnant to a stranger but my husband for example thinks I look huge! Also, my BMI was just over healthy before getting pregnant to I lost just over a stone in the 3 or so months before we started trying so people I know that had not seen me for a while probably would think I have piled on the weight a bit. But my tops stopped fitting ages ago, they used to cover all of me (obviously) and now look like tiny crop tops with my big hard belly stuck out. I was going to get some bump bands but my bump was the size I had to give in and get a fair few maternity clothes and I am glad I did because I seem to be getting bigger by the day! :shock:


----------



## jolou

its shocking isnt it how much we suddenly seem to change, i was determinded to just buy a normal dress for all the things we have on for the run up for christmas but ended up buying a maternity one, funny thying is it was a size smaller than what i am now, yet i had to try something on that was 2 sizes bigger in normal clothes.


----------



## Cactusgirl

OMG I am sooooooo tired I could fall asleep right here, right now........

:sleep:


----------



## abz

me too. i keep asking if they'll string me up a hammock at work but so far responses have been unfavourable. also, the boss has asked everyone to go for christmas drinks when i'm not here. i came in on my day off last year, but i'll be on my way to the airport this year. gah. 

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

I have no idea how I did it last pregnancy... This time I am still on mat leave from last baby so I am sleeping half the day and all night too. :sleep:


----------



## abz

my arm is still all red and swollen. did anyone else get this that got the swine flu jab? the adjuvent one?


----------



## jolou

hand up on the tired front...maybe its the sudden change of weather...if it is i aint saying anything to OH il let him think its cos im pregnant 

abz il let you know once i have my jab on wednesday and if my arm goes like yours...tho i never seem to get anything from jabs, i think everyone must have one of those scars from the bcg jab (i think it was that one) in high school, i think im the only one i know who never got the scar... ok that was random i blame tiredness!


----------



## abz

ha. i have a tb jab scar, but i have a huge red patch on my arm. it's slightly itchy and really sore :( it isn't as sore as it was though. and the muscle doesn't hurt as much as it did so am hoping the inflammation will go down a bit by tomorrow...


----------



## Moongirl

Hi abz

I didn't have a red bit (though i've seen loads of people saying they did) but my muscle was really really achy for almost a week. fine now though!

:hugs:


----------



## Frufru

Abz - I did not even ask which flu jab it was :blush: I had made the decision to have it regardless as I have been so poorly with other viruses I just could not afford to get swine flu too!

I don't mean to bum you out but my arm took about a week to get back to normal :(

I bought some really cute ribbon from John Lewis today to wrap my Christmas presents with which has got me feeling all Christmasy now :)

Is anyone else having trouble sleeping? I keep waking up for a wee in the middle of the night about 2.30-3am and after it is taking about an hour or two to get back to sleep :confused: It doesn't help that I have been experiencing quite strong pulling pains in my lower abdomen at night. I suppose lack of sleep at this stage is good practice for when LO starts wriggling in earnest and for when he/she arrives. Fingers crossed for a good :sleep: tonight.


----------



## Windmills

I'm having awful trouble sleeping frufru! 
I'm sooo tired tonight, been at work for my first day :wacko: Just induction, pretty boring really, everyone there is a lot older than me as always seems to be the way! Half the women there were in their 50s and have 30 years + in customer service, a couple were internal applicants from lower posts, and the others had degrees :shock:


----------



## maybebaby3

abz my hubby had that reaction. he had a hard lump 4 a few days. i had a sore arm but not red.

still not feeeling concrete movements :( worried


----------



## Widger

I'm actually starting to feel a little normal again........ not so tired all the time. Still tired, but not so much. Am I actually making sense? :haha:


----------



## Frufru

Katie I can't believe that you are starting your new job already - the weeks have just flown by!

I know exactly what you mean widger. I am not as tired as I was in 1st tri when I was sleeping 9 hours a night, napping for 1+ hour in the day and feeling exhausted all the time no matter how much sleep I had. Now I find I do not need as much sleep at night and my energy levels are a bit higher - although if I have had a busy day I do sometimes still need a wee nap :blush:


----------



## mrsnewera

Hello!!! i am due, may the 13th!!!! this is my first pregnancy, so may be you veteran moms can help me out a little!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

u bet mrsnewera! any questions ask away!


----------



## insomnimama

oops, wrong thread...


----------



## abz

howdy guys. well!! i bought my first baby items today. i love red and since you can only get red things at christmas i wanted to get them now. i actually ended up getting two. a teeny top with daddy's little star on it (not usually a bit fan of things with daddy and mummy written on them, but thought thomas might like it :D) and then i saw a little fleece red coat with ears on the hood, and i couldn't resist it. it's more for me than anything, to make it seem more real :D

anyways, i'm really excited and i go to the supervisors at work thinking they will go 'oooh' and help me on my way with my excitement and instead they said they wouldn't fit at the right time of year (if anything i bought them too big for the time of year i would need them) that they wouldn't have bought anything yet, i might have a really big baby (next sizes are big in any case and my baby will be under six months by the time it needs a winter coat and this is 6-9 months. hopefully my baby won't be THAT big...) etc etc. well. i made a joke about them raining on my parade and i was going to leave if they were going to be like that and then had to try and stop myself crying all the way back to my desk :( i think today may be a hormonal one... but i was so so excited and now i'm just really down and upset... i told them they should just smile, say that's lovely and then be quiet, in a jokey way of course, but i mean they could have gone along with it. it's more for me than the baby anyways, so even if it doesn't fit, i've gotten joy out of it :( am sad :(

abz xx


----------



## Pixie81

Hi Ladies,

How are you all feeling today? Are your arms feeling any better? I am still adament that I will not be having a flu jab, even though I am in a high risk group as I work with children. I still don't think there has been enough research performed on pregnant women, and how can they possibly know if it will cause long term damage to unborn babies? It hasn't been out long enough. We all know what happened with the Thalidomide drug in the 50's/60's. I just don't see how they can know that a similar incident will or will not happen. I just couldn't forgive myself if something happened to the baby becuse of a jab i'd had. I don't want to put a dampener on anyone. We all have our own opinions. I just want to wait and see.

I am in full Christmas mode now. We put our tree up on Sunday. We bought a nice new one which was pretty expensive but well worth it! It's so nice!

I have done most of our Christmas shopping. Just got my DH's aunt and my MIL to buy for. It's also her birthday in a couple of weeks, so its proving difficult knowing what to buy her.

I am also feeling really tried and had to have a lie on the bed last night at 6:30pm! I didn't even eat any dinner. So exhausted.

My bump seems to be growing bigger by the day! This may be TMI...... but we had sex last night and right after my bump went really hard!!! Is this normal?? It's been fine all day today, but worried something might have happened. Might have to get my doppler out in a minute and listen for the heartbeat.

Only 15 days to go till we have our 20 week scan! I can't wait!!! x


----------



## Pixie81

Oooohh.... just noticed i've gone up a square on my ticker!! YAY! xxxx


----------



## jolou

hey folks!

pixie i know what you mean about the sex thing, the last time we had sex my stomch felt odd lol it actually put me off and that was 2 weeks ago, poor OH was thinking my sex drive was back to normal lol

im slowly starting to get into christmas mode and i mean slowwwwly, not sure what it is but its harder for me this yr to get excited and thats not like me! my sister mum and grandad are the same, maybe its because its the first without nan, ive decided to go stay at my mums christmas eve this yr as sophie will be with her dad this yr for christmas day and i just want to be with mum and sis, OHs folks have allll the family coming to stay and i really dont want to be with them all of christmas lol how bad do i sound??!:O Im rather excited about a game we ordered for sophie on the wii tho :) raving rabbids tv party, we played it at my firends house and it was such a laugh! should be funny to see my mum play it ;)

ooo 2 weeks tomorrow i have my 20 week scan! yay


----------



## jolou

ohhh ive gone up a box too!!!


----------



## mojo401

Pixie,

I with you on this flu vaccine, it's such a hard decision to know what's best although I too am thinking I'll decline. I have wavered over the last few weeks but don't work or travel on public transport so don't come into contact with loads of people, so I guess I'm low risk (apart from being pregnant of course). Really is a dilemma. I completely understand why people have had it too, god forbid we become poorly and put our bubbas' health at risk. 

Talking of Thalidomide....my mum was given it when pregnant with my sister but because she was so sick with MS....it didn't stay down! Lucky escape if what!!

Well done you on getting your tree up and doing all your shopping! We're putting up decs this week...we used to have a real tree every year but bought an artificial one last year when my daughter came along!! Toddlers have a tendency to pull all the baubles off and wreck it at any given opportunity!! :rofl: 

As for doing the deed, well may I take my hat off to you!! I wish I had some interest in that department but no incling whatsoever. My poor DH!!!:haha: I'm sure your bubba will be fine, your hard bump is probably just muscles tensing.

Yay for 20 week scans....not long now...I'm on the 23rd!


----------



## Pixie81

*Jolou*, Raving Rabbids TV is great! We've got it too. The new one looks good aswell. I bought the new Super Mario Bros one last week which is excellent (I couldn't wait til xmas to get it!). I've bought my DS about 4 Wii games this year and an Xbox 360 game. That's all he's asked for! Running out of ideas of what to get him as a main present. Was going to get him a new DSi as the battery on his DS runs out after half an hour or so. We've decided to buy him one as a present from the baby when it's born though so he doesn't feel too left out.

Is your scan on 16th December?


----------



## Cactusgirl

abz - don't let them bring you down - like you say it is mainly for you and to make it more real. It is cold anytime of year so I am sure you will get use out of the coat at some point!!

katie_xx - cannot believe your job has started already, that time went really quickly! I am sure you will be fine!

mrsnewera - welcome to May babies - I am always asking stoopid questions so ask whatever you need to!!

Well after I posted yesterday about how tired I am I just had to go home as I was feeling so exhausted. I slept till 7pm and had to force myself to wake up or else knew I would not sleep last night. I still managed to go to sleep again about 10:30 and slept straight through. :sleep:

I am bit pissed off with DH at the moment - I tried to talk to him last night about different births etc and he just did not want to know. I know we have decided to have a doula but bloody hell I am STILL going to have to give birth to the LO. It is almost as if now he knows he won't be there it is as if he does not want to know anything about it and I really don't know if I am going to end up resenting him over it. :growlmad: :cry:
It is like he wants me to go through it all, not know anything about it and then he can stroll in the proud father at the end like the stork has delivered it, there was no pain, screaming, blood, poo etc.

Then later on my friend has lent me her doppler so I was trying to find the hb - I am not 100% what I am listening for and obviously you have to be patient. I asked if he wanted to try and listen and he must have had the headphones in for 20 seconds, then said he could not hear anything and did not want to listen to anymore. He then proceeded to want to show me every bloody app in his new i-phone. :growlmad:

He was the one really pushing (excuse the pun) to have a baby in the first place and it is like now I am pregnant he does not want anything to do with the pregnancy and the birth. He won't read up on anything, the only thing he listens with interest to is the week by week development which I read to him once a week when I reach the next stage, which takes all of 30 seconds.

I ask him if he thinks I have a bump and he just calls me 'fatty' or 'big bird' and I know he is doing it affectionately but it bloody can hurt!

The only research he has done is how to teach a child to ride a bike (DH is cycling mad) and it will be years before then. :nope:

Sorry for the rant ladies - just needed to let off a bit of steam there!!


----------



## Pixie81

*Mojo*, that was lucky with your mum and sister! I'm glad i'm not the only one NOT having the flu vaccine. It seems a lot of ladies on here have had it already. I haven't even been called for mine yet but will decline if I do.

My libido has been up and down. I was as horny as hell a few weeks ago and then calmed down for a few weeks... but seems to be peaking again now! :blush: :winkwink: Lol.

Toddlers and xmas trees aren't a good combination are they? I've got 2 here at the moment who are drawn to it like a magnet! Lol.


----------



## jolou

We have really struggled to think this year as to what tog et madam, she just had a birthday on the 22nd nov and got soo much, she hardly plays with her toys as it is and has a box room, she is happy with her "making stuff" which is paper glue colouring pencils and pens etc, she sits for hours with it, i actually started saving all the old loo roll holders for her to make things with lol but she got sooo much making stuff for bday! we have bought a pram as a main present this year, its a lovely silver cross one and my sis bought her a doll for bday which she plays with atm so fingers crossed she is happy! apart from that its all little things from home bargains haha OH has got me a black wii (i think he is thinking to keep me fit after bubs ) so i said we can let sophie open it as if its hers, it came with that wii motion sports so il wrap that up i think too, she got a new ds game for bday and has loads on this sd card thing her dad downloaded for her so thats another idea gone lol to be honest with the amount of things my sister tends to buy her i could get away not giving anything lol if i had it my way id buy sooo many barbies but she doesnt play with the ones i got her last year...i wonder where i got her form sometimes haha

good idea on the DSi! we were going to do the same but not sure with what yet, her tastes in things seems to change soo much at the moment.

yea my scan is on the 16th at 9 in the morning! its such an awkard time, sophies school doesnt open till 8:45 and it takes 20ish min to get to the hospital on a good day, im thinking im going to have to take sophie with us and let the teachers know in advanced she will be late by an hour or so, i dont think they will mind too much as its just play time for a while in the morning and its end of term.. i darent cancel the app as i dont wanna wait till after xmas lol


----------



## abz

my arm is feeling much better today. still sore but a lot of the redness has gone down. it's still a hard lump though, and still itches a wee bit, but it looks a lot less alarming.


----------



## Pixie81

Cactus girl, have you tried talking to your hubby? Mine was like that when we were getting married. I know it's not the same, but I know how upsetting it can be when they seem so disinterested and leave you to do all the work.

Why don't you sit down with him and tell him how you feel. Maybe he's nervous or is worried about something? Men deal with things differently to how we do. Has he said why he doesn't want to be at the birth?

You should download the baby names app on his iPhone! Hope he bucks up his ideas soon hun! (((hugs)))


----------



## jolou

ahh cactus girl sorry your OH is ebing an arse, i think sometimes its the way men are programed! my OH is similar, i was asking him to read the info the mw gave me a few weeks ago and im still waiting for him to do it...i gave up in the end, funny enough sophies dad was the same..


----------



## jolou

oh god i-phones.....my OH is obsessed! every night he is reading about them etc and would get one in a heartbeat if his contract is up lol its killing him my step dad has one and doesnt even use it to its fullest potential lol


----------



## abz

do they let you take children into your scan? on our letters it says that if you can't find a babysitter you have to rearrange your appointments.


----------



## abz

argh. people keep posting when i do and i'm missing things!!

so sorry cactusgirl. my OH isn't showing much interest either. but i expect as i get bigger it will seem a bit more real. he's causing a great fuss at the possibility of having to have a blood test as i'm AB- as he's scared of needles. i pointed out that i have to go through childbirth and all he has to do is have a blood test. his response? 'but you aren't scared of childbirth are you?' well i'm hardly bloody looking forward to it am i? i just reckon if i avoid thinking about it long enough then i won't care by the time i'm in it!! ha. 

i sympathise with his fear of needles. i really do. but at the same time i think sometimes you just have to get a grip...

abz xx


----------



## Pixie81

Jolou, does your hospital allow children in the room at the scans? Our hospital won't allow it. My son was off sick when I had my 12 week scan so he had to come with us. I was quite excited thinking surely they would let him in with us.. He is almost 10, so I really wanted to get him invlolved, and thought they would let him in as he's old enough to sit quietly. But the silly cow on reception wouldn't let us take him in as apparently it would'nt be fair on other children if she let mine in. I was so upset. He had to wait outside on his own in the waiting room. I'm almost crying now thinking about it. :-( He's already started saying that he's going to be left out when the baby arrives. We've been trying our hardest to make him feel a part of it. He must've felt so left out sitting out there on his own.

To make matters worse, a lady came in after me on her own with a toddler. I am sure she would've taken her daughter in as there are no creche facilities and no one else to look after her. I was gutted. I should have stood my ground and took him in anyway.

My scan is at 11:15 on 16th too. I am going to go for a private scan afterwards to double check they got the sex of the baby right, and so that my son can come too.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Abz - afraid I have no idea if they allow children in scans - sure someone will be along in a minute who will know!



Pixie81 said:


> Cactus girl, have you tried talking to your hubby? Mine was like that when we were getting married. I know it's not the same, but I know how upsetting it can be when they seem so disinterested and leave you to do all the work.
> 
> Why don't you sit down with him and tell him how you feel. Maybe he's nervous or is worried about something? Men deal with things differently to how we do. Has he said why he doesn't want to be at the birth?
> 
> You should download the baby names app on his iPhone! Hope he bucks up his ideas soon hun! (((hugs)))

We are interviewing a possible doula tomorrow so might have a chat with after that. From her testimonials she also works with the OHs to calm any of their concerns so she might be able to do this as a third party. I am just worried if he manages to get out of all of this part and the birth he might not bond with the LO as well as he would have done.

I am loving the downloading the baby names app idea!! That is genius!! :haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie81 said:


> Jolou, does your hospital allow children in the room at the scans? Our hospital won't allow it. My son was off sick when I had my 12 week scan so he had to come with us. I was quite excited thinking surely they would let him in with us.. He is almost 10, so I really wanted to get him invlolved, and thought they would let him in as he's old enough to sit quietly. But the silly cow on reception wouldn't let us take him in as apparently it would'nt be fair on other children if she let mine in. I was so upset. He had to wait outside on his own in the waiting room. I'm almost crying now thinking about it. :-( He's already started saying that he's going to be left out when the baby arrives. We've been trying our hardest to make him feel a part of it. He must've felt so left out sitting out there on his own.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh Pixie81 that is so upsetting that your son is already saying he is going to be left out - stupid woman on reception making him wait outside. I am sure you will be doing your best to make him know he will be included as much as possible. It must be so difficult. :hugs:


----------



## Pixie81

I want an iPhone :-(


----------



## OmiOmen

My hospital does allow children into the scans, one partner and children and I think you can even invite family members in once they know everything it ok. I don't have any children yet (other than the one I am growing obviously) but a lot of women did while I was waiting for a scan and it had a sign up. So I guess it depends on your hospital. 

I feel like my husband is not interested too, he looks up some baby things on the internet but it is as though he does not want to talk about the baby much. I hoped he would get excited when I felt my first real full kick but he didn't and said it was because he could not feel them yet!

I am exhausted too, when I am not at work I am asleep most of the time! :sleep:


----------



## Pixie81

It is very difficult. He's behaviour is fluctuating between being really cheeky, argumentative, rebillious and constantly answering back, to being really clingy and quiet, always wanting my DH's attention (but never mine). It is quite upsetting.

The receptionist at the hospital is horrible. The first time I went there she had a go at me because I forgot my antenatal notes. I had a million things to think of that morning, sorting out lunches and getting kids to school + the excitement of my first scan, I completely forgot. It was an easy mistake to make. But she made me feel like a complete idiot and was really patronising. I hate her!!!


----------



## Moongirl

Cactusgirl said:


> We are interviewing a possible doula tomorrow so might have a chat with after that. From her testimonials she also works with the OHs to calm any of their concerns so she might be able to do this as a third party.

Ooh let us know how you get on with the interviewing. I think the whole doula idea is fascinating - i can really see how having someone there who knows what they're talking about (instead of a panicky hubby!! :winkwink:) would be so reassuring. :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Pixie81

I know of a lady who works as a doula and her husband does antenatal classes for men!!
They work across Peterborough, Cambridgeshire, Northamptonshire and Leicestershire.

Check out her website:
https://www.cambridgeshiredoulas.co.uk/Services.htm


----------



## jolou

mmmm it doesnt say anything on my letter about not letting children in nor in the leaflet they send you about the hospital etc, i might give them a ring next week, the only other option is my OHs mum taking her to school but we dont know her shifts until a few days before....

as for the OH's attitudes it might be because they cant feel anything etc, i know mark pulls a face when i say i can feel little kicks inside and i say not on the outside yet..its like christ give it a couple of months and he will be freaked out that he can see my stomach move lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie81 said:


> I know of a lady who works as a doula and her husband does antenatal classes for men!!
> They work across Peterborough, Cambridgeshire, Northamptonshire and Leicestershire.
> 
> Check out her website:
> https://www.cambridgeshiredoulas.co.uk/Services.htm

now that sounds like a niche in the market a bloke doing antenatal classes for men - love it!! :thumbup:

Shame they are not up in Manchester!


----------



## shawnie

cactusgirl, I'm not bringing up birth stuff till later with my DP. He's the type that worries about me being in pain and I don't want to bring that up early on. As much as we try to include them in on the experience it's not the same for them. I think the fear of the unknown is what's scaring my DP a little. All my family do things together with the kids and help each other out while camping and such. I think men just act different over this whole pregnancy stuff. My brother in laws brother told me once, "The woman falls in love right away before the baby is born, the man falls in love after he sees the baby born" Try not to take things too much to heart.


----------



## jolou

just phoned my hospital and the bloke said sophie is fine in the scan room with us yay, he said if she didnt want to go in as it takes a while there is 2 helpers around that will do colouring with her etc but she is fine to go in the room if we want her to! my mind is at ease lol little miss big ears here heard me asking and is now wanting to know what i was talking about...lol

argh this coughing is doing my head in now! ive had to resort to putting on a panty liner as i keep weeing a little when i cough too much! geeez im turning into my mother


----------



## Cactusgirl

jolou said:


> just phoned my hospital and the bloke said sophie is fine in the scan room with us yay, he said if she didnt want to go in as it takes a while there is 2 helpers around that will do colouring with her etc but she is fine to go in the room if we want her to! my mind is at ease lol little miss big ears here heard me asking and is now wanting to know what i was talking about...lol
> 
> argh this coughing is doing my head in now! ive had to resort to putting on a panty liner as i keep weeing a little when i cough too much! geeez im turning into my mother

See that is a supportive hospital - and having helpers there as well to entertain if she does not go in! More hospitals should be like this!! :thumbup:

Hope the coughing gets better soon!


----------



## insomnimama

To those worrying about a hard bump after orgasm- don't. It's perfectly normal :hugs: In fact it happens also when you're NOT pg, it's just that the uterus is much smaller and less prominent so you don't feel it from the outside.


----------



## OmiOmen

jolou: I am glad they are fine with her going in the room. I don't see why some places are not! 

I had already said I had felt kicks but only when laying down on an evening but I just felt them while I was stood up! I just popped in the shower before work and felt loads of strong movements and kicks. :happydance:


----------



## Frufru

Hi ladies!

Well I am glad I brought my warm clothes away with me as it was -6C here last night brrrrrr. The upside is today it was snowing :happydance: I am such a big kid when it comes to snow, unfortunately it is turning to sleet outside now :( BOO!

Abz I am glad your arm is starting to feel better. Don't take any notice of the comments from the others, after all if I remember rightly you work with an all male staff so what do they know anyway:winkwink:

Joulou - sorry your cough is still persisting. I hope it gets better soon.

I am quite lucky as my OH is very excited about our LO (now officially referred to as "wee-J"). He has always loved babies/kids ever since I have known him. His sister had twin girls when he was 15 so he got used to being around babies from a really young age. My sister has had two girls since we have been together and OH and them adore each other. We told his nieces about the baby today and they were really pleased but also had a dig about how it was unfair we had made them wait 14 years for a cousin :haha:

I had assumed that as he was so great and knowledgeable about babies and children in general that he would also be really well informed about pregnancy and birth. Ohnonononoono! I am doing a lot of reading about pregnancy and birth at the moment as I am really keen on having a homebirth and it is becoming very apparent that he knows very little indeed and is very worried and scared about the birth. He wants to be supportive and involved as much as possible but acknowledges he is quite squeemish and is not sure how he will deal with birth and is worried about not being able to give me the support I need. In terms of queemish I once took him with me when I gave blood - he did not watch the needle going in or anything but just the sight of me laying on a bed with a needle in my arm was enough for him to feel faint and nauseous to the point where he had to leave :rolleyes: I have talked about hiring a doula perviously and after the talks we have had over the last couple of days I have decided that a doula will be a really good idea for me. That way OH can be as involved as much or as little as he wants and I know I have got someone around that knows what is going on and won't leave me if OH gets freaked out!

I have been reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth over the last few days - I have really enjoyed reading it and it has really re-affirmed my thoughts about homebirth. For anyone worried about their bodies ability to birth their LO I would give this book a read as it is very re-assuring and has left me feeling much more confident about birth in general - although I still have 6 more months to freak myself out again :winkwink: When I take this book back to the library I am going to see if they have a copy of Ina May's Spiritual Midwifery I can book out :)


----------



## Mork

Hey all!
Can I ask a question about kicks as this is my first and I am a bit clueless!!!! lol!!
Can the kicks be on one side and then suddenly go to the other side at this stage (17 weeks)??? I think I am feeling something, but not entirely sure.
Thanks in advance!
Mork xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hey ladies I thought I'd just say hi and ask how you all are, sorry I'm not with you all anymore :( hope everything is going well for everyone xxx


----------



## DWandMJ

:hug:to you Cactus!

When we went to up our phone contract, dh hubby opted to stick with his inexpensive phone (which is a good thing given his track record of ruining them) and I upgraded to an iPhone. I'll have it set as my alarm clock in the morning and he'll get up first and steal it away when he goes to use the lu to play games. Not cool :loopy: 

We went for our second OB appointment today and got to hear the baby's heart beat for the first time :) A healthy 150 bpm! 
Even more exciting, our next appointment is on the December 17th (we were given an option of before or after the holidays and took the prior) so we'll find out the gender then :happydance: So excited! 
I'm so happy with the choice of doctor I made. DH was pushing for his doctor that birthed him, but I nixed that idea. The man may know his stufff, but I'm not comfortable enough with him (to boot he has absolutely no bedside manner) to hop up in a pair of stirrups in front of him. Plus he has rather large hands....:nope:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies... not much time to post, but real quick... while I'm thinkin of it... I believe the IPhone has a contraction-timer app. Something fun for the the oh's to play with when you think you are going into labor, and might help to keep them more involved!

And I agree - the men are pretty disinterested durin the pregnancy. I know last time mine used to piss me off all the time. This time I just EXPECT it, so its not as upsetting to me. But trust me - after baby is born, don't expect much more. My dh basically had to be FORCED to interact with my son as a newborn. I don't think he really bonded tight till baby started walking! Seriously - you will fall so hard in love with that little one, but it doesn't happen as quickly for the men. I mean - its not like they won't love them - they just probably won't find them as fascinating as you will. I use to sit and stare at baby sleeping for hours... dh - not so much. Just a warning - so don't be surprised!


----------



## Frufru

I just don't know what is going on with my sleep patterns :shrug:

I had a crappy nights sleep Sunday with me laying awake between 2 and 4am before eventually drifting off again. I slept like a trojan yesterday night and then tonight I have managed a total of 3 hours sleep :wacko:

I woke at 3 and have been trying to get back to sleep since then but finally gave up about 15 mins ago :nope:

BLAH!

And the worst thing is I think I have woken OH Dad up too with my late night loo-visits :dohh:

Looks like I will be napping during the day again tomorrow :rolleyes:

Is anyone else having sleep issues?

Come back :sleep: I miss you!


----------



## Pixie81

I don't have any problems with sleep other than not getting enouh of it! I fall asleep the second my head hits the pillow! I must make myself have an early night tonight. *DWandMJ*, you are lucky being able to choose which doctor you have. Over here you just get seen by which ever midwife happens to be on duty at the time which may change half way through labour. Good old NHS!! *rolls eyes*.

I was looking at the apps for iphones last night... you can even use it as a baby monitor! So clever. I want one sooooooooo much. I wonder if Santa will bring me one this year. I have been very good! LOL.


----------



## clogsy90

i've finally started feeling the flutters :happydance: i knew alot of people said you normally feel them the first times when your in bed so for bout 2 weeks i would lay there thinking every bobble in my stomach could be the baby but then on saturday i was up sat watching tv on the sofa and i felt somethin g and i knew there was nothing else it could be, then didn't feel anything til last night but didnt think it was where the baby had liked sitting (always picked up the heartbeat there) so i grabbed my doppler and sure enought the heartbeat was where i felt the flutters :happydance: so happy now lol. how is everyone else doing? x


----------



## Moongirl

Awww clogsy90 that's fab :thumbup: - i wish i could feel my baby move!! :nope:

Probably a silly question but to all you ladies that can feel movements, can i ask where abouts on your belly you felt it? i'm not sure where my baby is :dohh: and i don't have a doppler to listen!! :shrug:
Curiosity - nice to see you popping in - how are you doing hun?

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

i feel my movements lower down and sometimes to the right.

as for the same mw thing, i had the same community midwife during and after pregnancy with my first pregnancy which was nice during labour i went through 4 midwives! no word of a lie lol


----------



## jolou

oo forgot to say i went for my swine flu jab this morning and my arm just started to ache! doh was hoping id get away with it


----------



## Pixie81

I usually feel mine below my belly button to my left... sort of in line with my hip. I can always pick up the HB here too.

The past few nights when i've laid down I have felt small kicks quite high up - above my belly button to the left. I didn't think it could be the baby as it's too high up. I'm only 18 and a half weeks. Can't think what else it could be though. It definately feels like a baby kick.

We listened to the HB last night and it DEFINATELY sounded like a galloping horse (a girl!). We will have to see if the old wives tale is true in 2 weeks time! 

Nice to see you popping in Curiosity. How have you been doing? xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Frufru: Yes my sleeping is different but in the sense I can not seem to stay awake! I am far more tiered than I was in the first trimester. I have always needed to get up to pee in the night a few times but now it is just ridicules, thankfully I do get to sleep pretty much as soon as I am back in bed though. 

Moongirl: I feel movement and kicks below my belly button, fairly in the centre. However I started getting kicked in the shower yesterday before work and then all through work was feeling lots of movement and a few little kicks and some were a little off centre yesterday. The first day I felt movements I was not convinced until later that day I had a midwife appointment and she picked up the heartbeat in the same place.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies.

Not sure if im feeling movements yet ... which is worrying me but i have felt some odd things which could be baby. I am so tired and today I have the worst headache think I may have another lie down. Have so much work to do before chiristmas but im just not motivated to get anything done! 

How is everyone getting on? x x x


----------



## iznil8

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> Not sure if im feeling movements yet ... which is worrying me but i have felt some odd things which could be baby. I am so tired and today I have the worst headache think I may have another lie down. Have so much work to do before chiristmas but im just not motivated to get anything done!
> 
> How is everyone getting on? x x x

I am exactly the same as you, I have felt the odd thing and have thought baby/wind/baby???:haha: But I wouldn't worry, we are only just over 17 weeks, plenty of time to for the LO to start making themselves known!:thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

iznil8 said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies.
> 
> Not sure if im feeling movements yet ... which is worrying me but i have felt some odd things which could be baby. I am so tired and today I have the worst headache think I may have another lie down. Have so much work to do before chiristmas but im just not motivated to get anything done!
> 
> How is everyone getting on? x x x
> 
> I am exactly the same as you, I have felt the odd thing and have thought baby/wind/baby???:haha: But I wouldn't worry, we are only just over 17 weeks, plenty of time to for the LO to start making themselves known!:thumbup:Click to expand...

i keep thinking i'm feeling movements but very slight ones so i'm not sure if they are movements or not. am sure i felt more than this with my other 2 which worries me. am so busy at the moment with concerts my kids and stuff that maybe it is because of that that i havent really had a chance 2 think about what i am or am not feeling!


----------



## clogsy90

well when i felt mine on saturday i was 17+1 but i wasnt expecting for week or so really. but i feel mine low basically where my hip is, it likes to sit there lol. hopfully you will start to feel yours soon enough :)


----------



## barking

Hey ladies:hugs: first post on what seems to be an amazing support thread here.

Mum already of two children 10 & 12 and due May 21st with 3rd (am I mad??!!!):wacko:

Suffering from acute Hyperemesis Gravidarum and had one stay in hospital for IV rehyradtion etc , been signed off work for two months so far and are on the strongest anti sickness tablets possible! So, feel carp most of the time, it's been an incredibly trying time, but really really really trying to stay positive at the moment helped by the fact the half way mark is nearly here, and think the first flutterings have started, it really is starting to sink in that another baba is on its way.

So Hi to all you May ladies, so lovely to cybermeet you all x
:thumbup:


----------



## Cactusgirl

QUOTE=LogansMama;3715518]Hi ladies... not much time to post, but real quick... while I'm thinkin of it... I believe the IPhone has a contraction-timer app. Something fun for the the oh's to play with when you think you are going into labor, and might help to keep them more involved!

And I agree - the men are pretty disinterested durin the pregnancy. I know last time mine used to piss me off all the time. This time I just EXPECT it, so its not as upsetting to me. But trust me - after baby is born, don't expect much more. My dh basically had to be FORCED to interact with my son as a newborn. I don't think he really bonded tight till baby started walking! Seriously - you will fall so hard in love with that little one, but it doesn't happen as quickly for the men. I mean - its not like they won't love them - they just probably won't find them as fascinating as you will. I use to sit and stare at baby sleeping for hours... dh - not so much. Just a warning - so don't be surprised![/QUOTE]

Logansmama - that is so interesting to hear about how the female seems to bond quicker with the baby. My male friend who came to stay last weekend was quite honest and said that the first 12 weeks did absolutely nothing for him until the baby started interacting a bit more. 

Maybe if I expect nothing then when get some interest I will actually be pleased rather than disappointed!!

I followed Pixie's idea and got OH to download the iphone baby names app and that sparked an interest for at least 10mins until something else caught his eye!! It even showed the popularity of a name on a graph over the years.

I felt 2 definite thuds earlier not sure if it was the LO though - it seemed very low and to the left almost not much higher than my pubic bone - would that seem about right??

I have taken the day off work today - just had lunch with some friends and waiting for the doula to arrive at 3:30 to see how I get on with her!

Welcome barking hope you are feeling better soon! :flower:[


----------



## barking

Thanks Cactusgirl - for my partner it's the first time round, and I understand that he's found it shocking I've been so ill, I kinda thought he'd be a little more into the pregnancy as it's his first child and he know's I won't be having any more. Men are strange beings aren't they :wacko: but couldn't be without him :hugs:


----------



## jolou

hey and welcome barking, i think i need to update the list i just realised there has been 2 or so new dates to add! sorry im slacking at the mo!

cactusgirl your thuds sound similar to mine around that time, i wondered if it was too low but its where the mw found the heartbeat the next day. mine now feel like its on my hip bone sometimes, tho bubs has been very quiet today, must be tired from being disturbed with all this coughing lol.#

My arm is now aching right where i had my jab today, i noticed it when i went to put my coat on before and was like "ouch that bloody hurts!!" its on my right arm so i wonder if i could use it as an excuse not too cook tonight.... :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Mine are always fairly centre but I think thuds are thuds and can not me much else. I started getting thumps and then about a week later started getting kicks so it sounds like the baby your feeling to me.


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! I haven't been on in a while, need to do some catching up! Just wanted to say I am going to the doctor today!!!! I really hope I get an ultrasound, so far every appointment has given one, so I am kinda expecting to see my baby! I am super excited since I haven't seen my little one since week 11, my medi-cal has been such a pain in the ass, and I hate my case worker who is not doing her job or answering her phone, so I had to spend a couple of days fighting with them telling them that it has been over 5 weeks since I last seen the doctor. So off I go to the doctor..hahaha... never thought I'd be so happy to go to the dr. but I can't wait to see baby!!!


----------



## Windmills

I haven't felt any movement yet, I feel soo far behind the rest of you :dohh:


----------



## Missy86

With the movement I felt, it felt like my cervix was vibrating lol


----------



## abz

hi all. i felt a vibrating about a week ago, maybe more now. and it was far too early but it honestly felt like nothing i've ever felt before... but then nothing. so i don't know what that was. today i felt a squirming kind of sensation when i was lying in bed. but i don't know whether that's wishful thinking. still, it's early days. but i don't see my mw for another 10 days and i want to know everything's ok again. i'm so impatient. ha. 

took today off work. woke up feeling truly truly dreadful. am now off for two days so i'm hoping that i'll be feeling fab for christmas shopping tomorrow morning, not doing anything in the afternoon so can snooze if needs be, and feeling fine for my shift on saturday.

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

Hey all,

Welcome Barking - congratulations on your may baby :)

Katie you are not the only one not feeling movement. I thought I might have been feeling flutters over the last week but to be honest I am pretty sure what I felt was a combination of wind and wishful thinking :blush:

Jolou I hope your arm feels better soon. Speaking of achey flu arms how is yours doing Abz? I am sorry you are not feeling great and hope a couple of days off sets you right again.

OH and I spent a couple of hours looking after our nephew this afternoon while his Mum nipped out to do a few bits and pieces. She was very thankful for the help but it really was our pleasure as living so far away from them we really do treasure every minute with him :cloud9:

Well I had an hours nap this afternoon following my lack of sleep last night. I really hope I can get a decent nights sleep tonight.

I finished Ina May's guide to childbirth last night and it was a really good read. I am now tanking my way through "homebirth" by Nicky Wesson. I had already decided that I would like to pursue a home birth before I read the books but I am really glad I have read them before I discuss it with my MW at my 16w appointment (when I remember to book it :rolleyes:). I now feel much more confident about requesting a home birth as I feel that the information have absorbed from the books will help me articulate why I want a home over a hospital birth. All my reading this week has been baby/birth related so once I have finished the homebirth book I am going to reward myself by reading twilight for the first time :)

Righto - enough from me. Have a super night everyone. :hugs: to you all and your little ones from wee-J and I :hugs:


----------



## babyhope

Got back from the doctors a little while ago...got to see my baby! Hubby went with me this time so he got to see the baby for the first time, he was really happy! Still don't know what baby is, he/she had there back turned to us sleeping!


----------



## Widger

:cry: Has anyone had any pink spotting? Had tiny amount, I mean tiny but why is it happening to me now?


----------



## babyhope

Ok finally caught up! 

I have been second guessing whether or not I am feeling the baby...I guess because I am not feeling "bubbles" or "flutters" I started feeling like "waves" or "rolls" inside of me. The only time I really felt sure that it was the baby was a after sex, the baby was just jumping around crazy that I could not mistake it for anything. Today before my Dr.s appointment I felt a soft bump (under my belly button) but directly in the middle and sure enough when the doctor was trying to hear the heartbeat she couldn't find it on either side she finally found it right smack in the middle where I felt that soft bump...so I guess I am feeling the baby:happydance: I think I am gonna keep second guessing myself until I get a good kick!


----------



## Missy86

Widger said:


> :cry: Has anyone had any pink spotting? Had tiny amount, I mean tiny but why is it happening to me now?

aww hun, you ok


----------



## Widger

I'm just so peed off. I spotted for weeks in 1st but it was brown, never pink. I just want everything to be ok :cry:


----------



## LogansMama

Widger - did you have sex recently? That could cause a bit of spotting. Maybe call your doc and just mention it though... even though its probably nothing. They may want to check you out. Really though - if its as little as you say - I would try not to stress about it unless you notice more.


----------



## Missy86

Yes I agree with Logansmama


----------



## DWandMJ

We get to choose our doctor, but we've gotta pay for it. Our insurance is mediocre because we live in a rural community. If we lived in a more metro area like San Francisco, we'd have Kaiser which is better coverage but no choice. 
We only get two ultrasounds through the entire pregnancy, one at 10w and one at 17w.


----------



## babyhope

DWandMJ said:


> We get to choose our doctor, but we've gotta pay for it. Our insurance is mediocre because we live in a rural community. If we lived in a more metro area like San Francisco, we'd have Kaiser which is better coverage but no choice.
> We only get two ultrasounds through the entire pregnancy, one at 10w and one at 17w.

That kind of sucks that you only get two. When I was pregnant with my son 6 years ago I remember only getting 2 ultrasounds as well, I am with the same doctor but now I get one every time I go, I love it!


----------



## lillprutten

in sweden they usually do one at 18 weeks and one at 32 but i had my nuchal done as well so will be 3 for me if i dont count the early ones i had...


----------



## insomnimama

1 ultrasound over here.... Grump grump grump....
:hissy:

:rofl:


----------



## maybebaby3

widger it is prob just one of those things, esp if it is after sex. if it is not bright heavy bleeding and cramps i wouldn't worry. but if u r worried contact the midwife 4 reassurance.

DWand MJ we only have 2 ultrasounds here. one at 12wks and 1 at 20wks. we are not even told the sex of the baby as it is against hospital policy so if u want 2 know u have 2 go private. i am on team yellow this time. i found out with my other 2 but want a surprise this time. i think it's a boy though. time will tell!

have been having a lot of arguments with OH at moment so pretty down about that. seems like every other day he's in a strop :cry: last night he wouldn't even come 2 bed. it is really getting me down and stressed out. I weighed myself 2day and have only put on 1.5kg so far which is so little compared 2 my other pregnancies. i wonder if it is the stress. :cry: sorry rant over. hope u r all getting on well. xxx


----------



## faolan5109

I'm due May 1st!


----------



## clogsy90

woohooo next baby i've been waiting ages for it lol. now i'll be doing it for the next one lol. x


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks for the comments girls, I am on a bit of downer still but it makes me glad to see all you of girls doing fine on here, Widger I hope everythings ok for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Windmills

Hope you're doing okay curiosity :hugs: xx


----------



## Widger

Thanks for comments girls. I suppose I went a bit OTT last night. I've just had such a long slog trying to get pregnant with lots of disappointment along the way and it was just a real kick in the teeth to get pink spotting last night.

I hadn't had sex and it was only a little bit so I guess it is one of those things. I had a pretty restless night last night but decided to just chill out a bit this morning. My brown spotting for 3 weeks was one of those things earlier in the pregnancy.

Then, this morning I got this sort of buzzing in my tummy (can't really explain it...), it happened twice within a few minutes, so wonder if that was movement or wind? :blush:

I really appreciate your messages girls.

Sorry you are feeling low curisoity xx

Maybebaby3 - :hugs:


----------



## jolou

hey ladies

widger that might be movement :) its hard to describe the feeling.

nice to see you curiosity and hope you doing ok huggsss

Ive been a busy bee today, OH got alllll of sophies old clothes down, ranging from newborn right up to age 3 so i spent 2 hours sorting it all out into age group piles ready to put on ebay, decided to only put on things from 1 1/2 yrs up for now until we know the sex, (knowing my luck id stick it all on and we find out its a girl lol) and things that wouldnt be the right season when born etc (big winter coats for may-july....no no well actually u never know with our weather haha), only managed to get for listings up on there as i needed to iron the stuff i was taking pics of..ergh i hate ironin! lol

Arm is still aching and kept waking me up as i seem to keep turning onto my right hand side, no red lumps tho *touch wood*, Abz how is yours doing?

hows the rest of you?


----------



## insomnimama

Curiosity I'm so sorry for your loss once again. :hugs: I know it must be especially hard when the pregnancy came at a less than ideal time, and so on top of dealing with the tremendous loss you have to face a wait before ttcing. 

I wish you a lot of strength and healing and hope that everything goes smoothly for you on your road towards trying again. 

As for me, I am doing all right. The whole pregnancy seems a bit surreal as it's so close on the heels of the last one (which was LONG awaited- we got pg on the first try but we waited so long to have our second because we wanted to be in a good financial position before having another child). I've since been laid off so our "good financial position" is, to put it nicely, in question, but here comes baby #3 regardless... 

I feel a bit guilty at not being more excited. Maybe I will get that gender scan after all...


----------



## abz

hey everyone :)

jolou, my arm is nearly better. it's no longer sore when i move it, just sore when i touch it. the massive red patch has gone and i'm now just left with a smallish red lump at the actual injection site. so it's improving :)

finally managed to go food shopping today. desperately trying not to retch around the supermarket but got there. then decided to make a roast dinner for when OH got home as today was my day off. managed that too with only a few retching incidents. so things are on the up, ha.

had a horrible experience with my hip today though. it felt like it almost came out of joint whilst i was walking through a shopping centre. really REALLY hurt and now my back on that side and around my left hip are really sore :( my other hip was hurting the other day and i was really hoping that it was just stretching pains or something, but now i'm thinking it might be something worse :( so something to mention to the midwife if it stays put for another week. otherwise it's off to the docs... again!!

can't wait until my next mw appointment. really really want to hear my baby and know that it's ok!!

abz xx


----------



## OmiOmen

abz said:


> had a horrible experience with my hip today though. it felt like it almost came out of joint whilst i was walking through a shopping centre. really REALLY hurt and now my back on that side and around my left hip are really sore :( my other hip was hurting the other day and i was really hoping that it was just stretching pains or something, but now i'm thinking it might be something worse :( so something to mention to the midwife if it stays put for another week. otherwise it's off to the docs... again!!

 I know the feeling, I am in absolute agony today with my SPD. :hugs:


----------



## Widger

I just want to hear HB too Abz. After pink spotting last night just been to toilet and now have brown spotting/discharge like before. I just didn't expect to get it. Not sure if I can wait 2 weeks till my mw appointment.

:hugs: to us all


----------



## ~curiosity~

Aw thank you for all your lovely comments girls they really are appreciated :hugs::hugs: yes it really is so hard wtt now!

Widger, thank you for your message I was just thinking can you ring your midwife to ask for advice just to be on the safe side? Sometimes spotting is due to a hormone imbalance or something. All the best hun xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies... Gosh - I'm so brain dead. I read everyones posts, but by the time I finish I can't remember who said what and what comments I had to make! Seems like the only way to really keep up is to comment after each post I read... but then I'd end up with 50 posts in a row - LOL. Such the preggo brain. ITs bad!!

Anyhow... Took the LO to a Christmas parade tonight. Its a pretty big deal in our town, with all the local businesses and schools, and marching bands and such. DS had a great time, but I am EXHAUSTED now! Seriously. Just knocked me OUT.

We are currently tiling our house, and DH is doing all the work. He is doing a fantastic job, but its starting to feel like its taking forever. He's doing it all alone though - so its gonna take a while! I'm so getting tired of living in a construction zone though! ITs going to look so nice when its done - I can't wait! And my sister will be in town on the 11th, so hopefully it'll be done way before then! We can't really decorate for Christmas either till its done.... so thats another reason I hope it comes along a little quicker. Its such a big job though... I just need to be patient! I just want to get on with my normal life though... He started it Friday... so it'll eb a week tomorrow. Hopefully will be done by next Friday. He wants to paint too.. so do I, but I think I'm gonna make him hold off till AFTER the holidays... unless I get super motivated this weekend. Fat Chance of that happening though! LOL.

I saw my pulmonary doctor today for my asthma. He put me on a daily med - gave me a sample instead of writing a scrip... but DUH... I forgot to ask how much to use! So - now I have to call in the morning. So brain dead. I'm assuming it'll be the same as last time I was on it... but want to double check anyhow!

So thats the story of my life today... :)

Oh - one more thing....  My belly feels HARD all the time. My ENTIRE belly - from boobs to belly button. Its weird. I'd say its like a braxton hicks - except it really doesn't go away! ITs like one constant ball of hardness. Feels like I am doing one long sit-up - like my muscles are contracting, but never rest. Its pretty uncomfortable. Whats that about?? Any ideas? Something to worry about or not?


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi, I'm due May 28th! can I join in?
My DD was born May 1st 09! and her due day was may 26th... we really waste no time!


----------



## LogansMama

Wow! BabeeAngel - Congrats! You aren't kidding! Wasted no time at all. Did you really want twins the first time and this was the best you could work out??? LOL! 
BTW - your little one is ADORABLE!


----------



## barking

Hi Babeeangel - how very exciting for you and what a fun busy home you'll be having this time next year :happydance:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi everyone not been able to get on for a couple of days to post but have been following the thread.

Widger - fingers crossed for you hun that the spotting is nothing. My friend had heavy bleeding for several weeks and her LO is perfectly fine. Our bodies are funny things.

Curiosity - good to hear from you. Really hope you are doing ok.

Logansmama - I feel your pain, we had our kitchen done this summer. Well it started in July and was FINALLY finished in November after 4 months!!! It was a nightmare!!

Abz- ouch, that sounds really painful regarding your hips, fingers crossed it was a one off

Babeeangel - you are not kidding you are not wasting time!! Wow!! Congratulations and welcome!!

Well we interviewed our doula on Wednesday and she is absolutely lovely!! I definitely want her at the birth - she is so calming and knowledgable - it has really relieved a lot of the stress for me!! She was really good with DH as well saying he can be as involved as much or as little as he wants - she is not there to replace him.

She does a minimum of 2 antenatal visits (more if you want more support) she will even go shopping with you to buy baby stuff!!) And is available by phone or email whenever you need her.
She then blocks out 2 weeks before the DD and 2 weeks after when she is on call 24/7. She said some women don't call her until they are on their way to the hospital others will call her in from the first twinge to sit with them at home.

She stays with your for the whole of the birthing process, however long it takes and as long as you need her afterwards - she said she normally likes to stay a minimum of 2 hours after.

She then gives one postnatal visit to discuss how things are going and offer any other support required. And then if you require further postnatal support there is a further charge.

I think I am really keen on a home water birth now - I am not sure if I am mad with it being my first but it is really what I would like. And I think with the support of the doula it might actually happen as I am less likely to panick and rush myself to hospital!! She also has a lot of experience with this. I will discuss it with midwife when see them in Jan.


----------



## OmiOmen

Cactusgirl said:


> I think I am really keen on a home water birth now - I am not sure if I am mad with it being my first but it is really what I would like.

 Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cactusgirl

OmiOmen said:


> Cactusgirl said:
> 
> 
> I think I am really keen on a home water birth now - I am not sure if I am mad with it being my first but it is really what I would like.
> 
> Me too. :thumbup:Click to expand...

oooh let's do it!!!


----------



## jolou

morning ladies and welcome babeeangel :D 

Abz sorry your hip is hurting! 

cactusgirl glad your happy with your doula! i dont know anyone who has used one, only know from what i have seen on tv etc 

widger fingers crossed the spotting is nothing to worry about.

I am trying to get my ass into gear and do stuff around the house but i can tell im in a lazy mood today, i think a cup of tea and a biscuit and il be ready to do something.... lol we decided to stick the christmas decorations up on sunday it will be our first one living together so we have 2 lots of decorations and will need to decide what to use...expecting disagrements lol my decs are very girly as it was just me and sophie for a while, think pink and purple and glittery! OH's we the usual green and red baubles and tinsel...thats it no glitter nothing! im determined to get something fluffy on there :)


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone :wave: 

Hope you're all doing well today! 

Cactusgirl, I'm so glad the interview went well with the doula - the more you talk about it the more i think it sounds like a really nice idea. Do you mind me asking, is it really expensive?

Well I'm feeling quite good today, it's a lovely bright frosty day up here plus it's friday which always cheers me up!! But best of all I'm off this afternoon for the weekend to visit my grandad - it's his 99th birthday!! i'm so excited, and i haven't seen him since i told him i was preggers! :happydance: The whole family will be there (including my cousin's 3 week old baby boy Yay!!) and my brother and his little girl who live at the other end of the UK so i don't see too often either. 

So, hope you all have a wonderful weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl said:


> Cactusgirl, I'm so glad the interview went well with the doula - the more you talk about it the more i think it sounds like a really nice idea. Do you mind me asking, is it really expensive?

Hi Moongirl

Of course I don't mind you asking! My doula is £500 and in my area (Manchester) the price seems to be £500 for the antenatal visits, oncall for the month around your DD, being with you for the full birth and then one postnatal visit.

It may sound dear but I think that seeing as the doula needs to be on call for a whole month around your DD if you don't give birth till the end of that, that is a long time!!

My doula only has one client at a time as well which is how she can ensure for that month when you go into labour she will be there - but apparently others will book several clients and hope that don't go into labour at the same time!! But then they also have back up doulas in case of emergencies when they might not be able to make it such as illness etc.

If you have any other questions let me know!!


----------



## Moongirl

Wow! i thought it would be way more expensive than that! Like you say, she's on call for a month, and could potentially be with you for a really long time if you called her as soon as felt a twinge and she stayed for 2 hours afterwards! (though that won't be the case with me, as i've decided my labour will be short :winkwink: and of course painless :haha: let me stay deluded for the time being!!). 

Thanks so much for sharing your experiences Cactusgirl, it's really interesting to hear what others are considering (you're all soo organised!) and is giving me lots to think about!

I'm also going to discuss using a birthing pool at my next midwife appointment, i'm not sure i'll go down that route (and it would be hospital based) but think i'd like to find out a bit more.

This forum really does help me to think things through! thanks all

:Hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl said:


> Wow! i thought it would be way more expensive than that! Like you say, she's on call for a month, and could potentially be with you for a really long time if you called her as soon as felt a twinge and she stayed for 2 hours afterwards! (though that won't be the case with me, as i've decided my labour will be short :winkwink: and of course painless :haha: let me stay deluded for the time being!!).
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your experiences Cactusgirl, it's really interesting to hear what others are considering (you're all soo organised!) and is giving me lots to think about!
> 
> I'm also going to discuss using a birthing pool at my next midwife appointment, i'm not sure i'll go down that route (and it would be hospital based) but think i'd like to find out a bit more.
> 
> This forum really does help me to think things through! thanks all
> 
> :Hugs:

No problem at all!! Like I say if you think of anything else let me know!! That is only thing I have been organised about as I was panicking that all the doulas would be booking up quickly and if they block out a whole month then it would not leave much left!! I have no idea about anything else!

And Moongirl of course your labour will be short and painless - they are all like that aren't they?!?! :haha:


----------



## jolou

yes all labour is pain free and only takes a second :) thats what i kept telling myself first time around :) this time im telling myself il only have a slight scratch across my bikini line from the c-section and il be walking about happy as larry straight away :) hehe i too like to be deluded :D

oh god i still cant get motivated! tho ebay has mdae my job easier by emialing me saying its free listings this weekend...so that means i wont be doing any listings today im gonna do em for free tomorrow lol told the OH and he said well you could iron and take photos today...er no it makes sense to do it allll tomorrow doesnt it?? lol

ive been brave and posted my first bump pic on 2nd tri!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi girls... ya I guess I kinda wanted twins, as with Aubrey at first the doctor thought I was having multiples, but there was just little Aubrey in there! We really wanted to have our kids close together in age, so they'd be close... this was a little closer than we had planned, we were going to start actually trying in January or February, but we weren't doing too much to not get pregnant either. I figure any other baby would not have been my sweet funny Aubrey, so this has to be the right baby for us again!


----------



## Widger

Babeeangel - Welcome!

Jolou - Thanks for letting me know it is free listings day. Got quite a few dresses I want to put on. I love ebay!! Buying mostly though :)

Cactusgirl - I was going to ask you how much doula cost too. I am terrified of giving birth and someone suggested getting one. Living in London though I'm sure they will be even more..... bit like when you mention a wedding - prices go up. London the same! [email protected] happy to think.... we will all have pain free births :haha: My friend says that a good doula can sometimes decrease labour by a couple of hours, is that true? Not that I'll be in pain at all :)

Moongirl - Enjoy your weekend with family. I had same last weekend and was great!!

Thanks for your messages girls. I went to hospital today for scan as midwife advised me to go there. I had scan and all is well. Got a right little wriggler in there moving about. They can't tell me where the blood is coming from but I think I'm just going to be one of those who bleeds. So difficult when it is your first and not sure what to expect.


----------



## babyhope

Widger- Glad everything is ok!

:happydance:I am 17 weeks today!!!:happydance: Hahaha...I think I post something like this every week but I get so excited every time I hit a new week!

Out of curiosity how much weight have you ladies gained so far?


----------



## OmiOmen

Cactusgirl said:


> OmiOmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cactusgirl said:
> 
> 
> I think I am really keen on a home water birth now - I am not sure if I am mad with it being my first but it is really what I would like.
> 
> Me too. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh let's do it!!!Click to expand...

My Pelvic Girdle Pain has being so bad the past few days that I feel like I never want to leave my house again anyway. Lol. I am a little worried about keeping the pool temperature right but am looking at the larger of the two pool a box.


----------



## Widger

Every new week you get to Babyhope is exciting! Woo hoo!

I was so worried in 1st trimester that I was going to gain a shed load of weight really early because I had uncontrollable eating :haha: but I've started eating normally again. I think I've put on about 3kg? I'm not 100% sure. I'm not used to putting on weight so slapping on the cocoa butter to avoid stretchmarks.... if I can :)


----------



## jolou

hmm hard to tell how much ive put on, ive only gone up a clothes size, i was a 12/14 before and now im in a 16 in normal clothes (14 in maternity), tho tops are slightly bigger on my shoulders and chest. When i last weighed myself i had put on a stone and a bit but ive not stuck to the same scales! im hoping my mw weighs me next time so i can see from that.


----------



## happy2bme

Hello everyone, I have been so busy and stressed out over the past few weeks that i haven't had chance to to post or hardly get on :( There's too much going on at work at the moment and I'm just trying to get through it all......although feelinga bit down. Other than that I think I have started to feel kicks this week, just little ones, but it's like a quick tap, a little like a small muscle twitch - not at all like wind! Starting to think about clearing out the box room to prepare for the nursery....butim just not motivated at all with anything at the moment :(


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, I am normally a 12-14 (I sometimes need the 14 because of my breasts, hips and bum rather than waist) and now I can only wear maternity clothes and most are a size 14. I have a few size 16 tops and they don't look as ridiculous on as I would have thought and I had to buy a normal jumper at size 22 but my bump is lifting it up a lot. I am not sure about weight gain but my bump is looking big now and I would imagine people who do not know me would guess I was pregnant now, unless they were silly and thought I was Santa!


----------



## daisyfflur

I won't weigh myself. My eating is out of control so I'm just going on how clothes fit but my jeans are getting tighter that's for sure.


----------



## poppykat

After a midwives appointment yesterday I realised I have got my dates slightly wrong :wacko: So I am 3 days further along than I thought I was! Which just give me a May due date of 31st!! 

Hope you don't mind me joining you!

xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies and welcome poppykat :hi:

It's taken ages to catch up on this thread!!

I'm not even going to hazard a guess as to my weight gain, but it is not good! I spent 18 months eating really healthily and steadily losing weight for my wedding, conceived the day after and now it has all gone to pot!

Guess I'll have to worry about all of that next May though!!!

Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend!? :)


----------



## Frufru

Snap for our due date poppykat :mrgreen:

Well it looks like a wet weekend for me :sad1: I will be driving the 425 miles home today so really would have loved dry weather to do so - at least it is not snowing or icy outside like it has been on occasion this week ;)

I was looking to have a lazy day tomorrow but it so not going to happen! I have lots of washing to get through, food shopping to do, library books to return and a last bit of Christmas shopping to get through :wacko: I think I better write a list - I should also put on the list to make my 16w appointment with my MW as I still have not done this :dohh:

I last laying in bed last night and thought I felt flutters - however it was just wind again :blush: I was getting ready for bed last night and OH says he thinks I might be starting to get a little bump. I agreed, but did point out that the massive chinese, birthday cake and litre of juice I drank over the course of the evening probably made it seem a little more pronounced that it probably is!

We bought a few more bits for wee-J the other day from matalan and now have a cellular blanket, 3 x scratch mits (only £1!) and a changing mat. MIL and FIL were happy about wee-J when we told them but still very suprised - I feel it has taken them a few days to really take it in. However, MIL was talking yesterday about how when our nephew is finished with the lovely babywalker it will be about time for our LO to be using it. Also she says that she gave my SIL and BIL money towards their cots/nursery when they had their babies this year and is going to be doing the same for us - completely unexpected but certainly appreciated. I love my family-in-law and count myself really lucky they are all so wonderful :cloud9:

FIL scanned our scan picture into his computers and managed to print off some really clear copies - bless him he did a load that are only about an inch by 2 inches for us to put in our Christmas cards :D We plan to tell as many of our close friends and family in person but for those who we will not see we will send Christmas cards signed from us and wee-J with the little picture. I am still putting off telling people in general as there are still so many individual folk we want to make sure we tell in person that we have not been able to see. I really hope my figure does not give me away too soon :wacko: 

Welcome babeeangel :hugs:

How is your cough doing now Jolou - any better? I am glad your arm is not giving you too much trouble.

Widger - I am really pleased that everything looked ok on the scan :hugs: Also I am really pleased that they saw you so quickly.

Cactusgirl - thanks for posting about doula's and costs as it is good to compare from area to area. Round here the going rate seems to be the same for a fully qualified birth doula - a trainee can charge a max of £200 but sometimes they offer their services for free. I sent an email off our local birth group enquiring about the doula's they recommend and am waiting on a response now - I think I would be willing to consider a trainee doula depending on what the actual individual was like, how we got on and what level of experience they had.

Anyways - sorry about the massive post and hope I have not bored you all to tears.

Hugs to you all and your LO's :hugs:


----------



## Shady_R

hey everyone, sorry havent been in here for a while, how are you all doing. I am still feeling like crap got sore throat still and now got a cough, plus i still got that crappy yeast infection. Have nearly finished my christmas shopping, just small bits to get now. I think i have felt baby move but not sure, but i cant help worrying about baby thinking something is wrong, but i know that i wont feel baby everyday yet, just the way your mine works i guess. Got my scan soon on 22, have a few things coming up in between to keep me occupied too, 2 of my boys got their school play on Tuesday, then they break up on 18, so plenty to do lol. Anyone doing anything interesting today, im doing housework so boring, but hopefully not going out today, feel too poorly to go out again, going out all week doing christmas shopping while poorly not fun. Oh my oldest got a black eye in school wednesday, him and his friend were playing with a cone, his friend pulled it and let it go, then hit corey in the eye, so i got a call about that but they were happy for him to stay in school. Always when your out shopping too, i was about an hour away when it happened but had my dad who could pick him up if needed. Im gonna put my kids in the bath for am hour i think for some peace, they have been really pushing my buttons this morning. My middle son been the worst as usual, just hope that gets better at some point. I even have a family support worker for help with him, so fingers crossed. Speak soon everyone.


----------



## Missy86

Morning all

I want to eat again, woohoo all I want to do is stuff my face lol
and my stretch marks are getting worse, I am going look like a map by the end

Glad everyone is doing well


----------



## katanddan

My due date is 11th may ,but i think its more around 4th may (i know conception time ) i will just have too see when he/she decides to put in an appearance :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies. 

Well I am so stressed atm, my and OH are arguing and I have so much work to do before christmas. I have three essays to write and am so nervous I wont get them done :-( i just dont have the motivation to get on with them. I have so much stuff to look forward to over the holidays but this uni stress, moving house etc is really getting to me. Hopefully I can find some motivation this afternoon and get on with one of the essays ... fingers crossed! 

Hope everyone is ok? x x x


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

Hi everyone! Found out the other day that we're on team :pink: :happydance: would have been over the moon with either a boy or girl, now I can start shopping for pink clothes! Baby is healthy too and was moving around lots:thumbup: have my anomaly scan in less than 2 weeks now!!

A question though...what's an anterior placenta? :shrug:


----------



## modo

This is so exciting! I can't wait to find out our baby's gender on Friday :)


----------



## shawnie

Mummy2bexxx said:


> Hi everyone! Found out the other day that we're on team :pink: :happydance: would have been over the moon with either a boy or girl, now I can start shopping for pink clothes! Baby is healthy too and was moving around lots:thumbup: have my anomaly scan in less than 2 weeks now!!
> 
> A question though...what's an anterior placenta? :shrug:

 awww yay, congrats on the lil gal! Here is a good read for ya... Anterior PLacenta... and here I can't wait to hopefully find out on Monday what were having... eeekkk too excited lol


----------



## shawnie

Im not sure this advice will help anyone but it works wonders for me most the time. After working in the medical field for so long I started to see a trend of how many patients never had a response to the famous doctor question "do you have any questions for me?" I always reminded patients if they thought of anything later to write any questions they might have down for next time. 

I went to the store and got me a cheap daily planner book. The thing cost like 2 bucks.. Nothing big just big enough to carry and not forget. I write down everything, all the doc dates, any symptoms or non symptoms, and questions I have. Then when I go to my next appointment and he asks me; "do you have any questions?" I pull it out and say yes I do. lol My last appointment I did have to say "umm just a moment please, I've got some questions" lol It really has helped me.... Sometimes he will answer some of them I already had down but I would make sure they all got answered.. Just thought I'd share that...

oh almost forgot, I also was asked if there was certain feelings I have had and since it had been a week or so I might have forgot if that had happen or not, Id just open my book and say, nope didn't have that or yes I did. Really helps jog the memory when your all excited...


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

Aaaw thanks!:thumbup:

Do you have a feeling what it might be? Me, my husband and all my family thought I was having a boy so we all got a big suprise lol! I have since apologised to bump as I have sub-consiously referred to it as "he" for the past few weeks lol!:haha:


----------



## shawnie

Mummy2be, I am an odd one, I think I have a built in mechanism to safe guard myself sometimes. I have had so many dreams of both sexes and twins. I know I am not having twins but my mind does both. I think it's my own way of not wishing more for one or the other.. My whole family says boy and my best friend says girl. I must admit I have a girl name already picked out. The only reason I don't have a boy name is I want DP to choose the boy name if we have a boy and he wont think about names till after we know what we're having lol 

I still call it, it, baby, bump, LO, brat, your child, mama's angel, sunshine, silly goose, and little shit hahaha Gosh, now that I think of it, I have called it so many more things depending on what is going on hahaha one I say often to DP is " Your child made me pee all night" lol or "the little shit woke me up to go to the bathroom again".. of course id never say that to any kid but I say it now hahaha


----------



## lola1985

i need my all my ladies reassurance today!! i am freaking out! last night i oke up and my pj top as completely soakes through, my boobs had been leaking, i burst out crying at 4 in the morning as my boobs have alays started leaking the very next day after both of my losses. i have looked on tinternet n this apparantly can happen this early (17 weeks) n my mum has reassured me. but it this has coincided with me getting my energy n appetite back finally! so it all seems a lil co-incidental!

i know iam just winding myself up thinking something is wrong but it has just freaked me out, anyone else had any leakage yet? also i havent felt the baby move yet just my uterus stretching sometimes, should i have felt him by now?

thanx for listening to my ramblings x x x x


----------



## lola1985

the W button on my comp sticks so if a word doesnt look right above thats why haha x x x x


----------



## shawnie

Lola, i've been leaking too.. I started at 15w4d.. I was told to maybe wear a non under-wire bra or sports bra to hold them closer to the body so they arnt stimulated as much. I know that sometimes stimulating the breasts can cause contractions but it's normal to leak for some from what I've been told by my doctor and other ladies who have had children. I know this will sound silly but I use a mini pad in my bras sometimes when im out and about so it doesn't go through.. Im sure things are going fine and if it really worries you a ton call your doctor and let him know your concerns. With your history maybe they will have you come in for a sono or an early check up to make sure things are ok. Hugs!!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

I haven't started leaking yet... but I bet you are fine. CALL your doctor and tell them you are nervous and want to come in for a look or at least a listen!


----------



## Windmills

I haven't felt any movement or anything yet, I know I'm still dead early though! I've contacted a 4d scan place about having a gender scan next weekend, partly to set my mind at rest :blush:


----------



## babyhope

hope&faith09 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Well I am so stressed atm, my and OH are arguing and I have so much work to do before christmas. I have three essays to write and am so nervous I wont get them done :-( i just dont have the motivation to get on with them. I have so much stuff to look forward to over the holidays but this uni stress, moving house etc is really getting to me. Hopefully I can find some motivation this afternoon and get on with one of the essays ... fingers crossed!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? x x x

Crossing my fingers for you! I know how you feel about being stressed with writing papers! I am so glad that my classes are over for the quarter! I can finally relax and enjoy the holidays!


----------



## babyhope

Mummy2bexxx said:


> Hi everyone! Found out the other day that we're on team :pink: :happydance: would have been over the moon with either a boy or girl, now I can start shopping for pink clothes! Baby is healthy too and was moving around lots:thumbup: have my anomaly scan in less than 2 weeks now!!
> 
> A question though...what's an anterior placenta? :shrug:

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to find out what I am having!


----------



## babyhope

lola1985 said:


> i need my all my ladies reassurance today!! i am freaking out! last night i oke up and my pj top as completely soakes through, my boobs had been leaking, i burst out crying at 4 in the morning as my boobs have alays started leaking the very next day after both of my losses. i have looked on tinternet n this apparantly can happen this early (17 weeks) n my mum has reassured me. but it this has coincided with me getting my energy n appetite back finally! so it all seems a lil co-incidental!
> 
> i know iam just winding myself up thinking something is wrong but it has just freaked me out, anyone else had any leakage yet? also i havent felt the baby move yet just my uterus stretching sometimes, should i have felt him by now?
> 
> thanx for listening to my ramblings x x x x

Lola, I hope everything is ok. I am sorry I dont have any advice, except that my hubby has told me that during sex when he plays with my breasts sometimes drops will come out, so maybe it is just our milk coming in? As for feeling the baby I don't think we should worry, I too have been worrying:blush: Since I've only felt the baby 2-3 times. Good Luck sweetie!


----------



## babyhope

Ok sorry ladies for all my posts!! But if I don't do the quotes I will forget everything I want to write after reading all the posts:dohh:

UHHHHH! I think my morning sickness is back:nope: For the last two nights food has made me sick and I vomited both nights! It is HORRIBLE! I had really bad morning sickness up until week 13 and then bam it cleared up and I've been feeling GREAT, until now! I really hope it goes away, I don't want to be puking everyday again!

When I asked everyone how much weight they gained, I forgot that a lot of you ladies are not in the United States, and I don't know what a stone is or kg? LOL!!!


----------



## insomnimama

Oh Lola... It's probably nothing but call your doc and tell him/her you want a scan, and explain that this happened just after your last two losses. Hopefully s/he will have a heart and set it up for you. 

:hug:


----------



## clogsy90

hey, got my results back for my bloods for downs and although its low ris i still feel a lil dissappointed as look around people are in multiple thousands and mine was 1:750 so can i ask what results others got? x x


----------



## Missy86

Mine was 1.6 from the scan, I didnt get a number from the bloods just a letter telling me I was low risk


----------



## clogsy90

tbh i wish they hadn't given me a number and just said low risk, i'm pleased just wish it had been higher


----------



## Missy86

aww I am sure it will be fine


----------



## LogansMama

Did you ONLY do bloods, or a scan too? I had the "triple test" which included bloods at 12 weeks and a scan, and another set of bloods at 16 weeks. Those COMBINED tests, plus my age factored in, gave me a result of 1:10,000. I don't believe they can give you results like that though - unless you have done ALL THREE tests. Also - your age will affect the number a lot... how old are you? 

Even still 1:750 is still great! That means out of 750 babies born - ONE will have downs! Seriously - the odds are SO in your favor!


----------



## Pussy Galore

clogsy90.. I wonder if the results are different for different tests? I had a combined nuchal scan and bloods done at 12 wks which came back with a result of 1:10,232.

As such, I am not going to have the triple test at 16 wks because I have been advised that there is no need. 

I have seen lots of results from the triple test (which I think is based on blood results alone) similar to yours. It would make sense that a more detailed investigation based on scan and bloods would give different odds?

I might be wrong on this, but it does kind of make sense!!!? Does anyone else have a view?

And I agree that the odds are still so much in your favour!! :)


----------



## insomnimama

In my province folks under 35 only get bloods at 9 weeks and 15 weeks, we don't get a nuchal scan. The results of both blood tests are interpreted after the 15 week ones come in.


----------



## carriecinaz

babyhope,

A stone is 14 pounds and a KG is 2.2 pounds. I didn't know either so I had to google it after I joined BNB =)

I have gained almost a stone unfortunately =( =( =( It's been difficult for me as I was a very happy size 6 or 8 US and I've never weighed this much in my life but I CAN'T STOP EATING, always hungry it seems. Although I will say my appetite has slowed down a lot in the past week or so...Keeping my fingers crossed it stays this way!


----------



## lilmama

Hi all, 
Im due May 9th. im 17w6d. hoping for a girl


----------



## TX Mama

May 11th here...not sure if my lil peanut is a boy or a girl yet!


----------



## DWandMJ

babyhope said:


> Widger- Glad everything is ok!
> 
> :happydance:I am 17 weeks today!!!:happydance: Hahaha...I think I post something like this every week but I get so excited every time I hit a new week!
> 
> Out of curiosity how much weight have you ladies gained so far?

As of Tuesday (12/1), and the start of week 15, Ive gained 1.4 pounds. The doc said that he'd gained more weight than that over the thanksgiving holiday :) I've been pretty fortunate as my appetite seemed to have shrunk to that of a 6 year old immediately after falling pregnant. I'm thinkng that's the only reason I haven't gained more... God knows my pants won't fit... 
Has anyone else noticed a smaller appetite?


----------



## babyhope

I'm not sure if I have a smaller appetite or if I am just more picky, or trying to avoid heartburn, all I know is that eating just two slices of pizza makes me FEEL super bloated, every time I eat I feel like I am huffing and puffing:haha:


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies! 
Well i seem to have missed so much!!!!! Have only been away for a week! Will try and catch up better later but just wanted to drop in and say hi !!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

put on 1 1/2kg so far. but bet that'll increase dramatically soon. have got a taste 4 chocolate back now :dohh:


----------



## poppykat

I hadn't weighed myself until this morning as I thought I must have put on loads of weight due to the amount I am eating but...I have lost 2 pounds?! I really do not understand how though as my boobs have literally doubled in size and my belly is def bigger! I feel huge! How strange!

Sure I will catch up very soon though! All this food I am eating has to go somewhere!! x


----------



## maybebaby3

maybe u will be lucky and not put on much weight!


----------



## Shady_R

Hey everyone, i havent put much weight on yet if any at all. On my last pregnancy i only put on about 10lbs was next to nothing, but when you seen how big i was and how big baby was you wouldnt believe thats all i put on lol. Well i been feeling like crap since yesterday, had my middle son pushing every button you can imagine, then ended up having words with my so called friends, they tried to call then selves friends, so i said if you are i want the truth about who told certain people and the street about me being pregnant, their reply was its my fault cause of where i live cause everyone knows everything bout everyone, well that confirmed it was them, cause if i had not told lou nobody would have known cause i never told anyone apart from her. They keep forgetting that bit. Now today not only do i feel poorly still i just wanna cry after the day i had yesterday and all the stress. Hope i feel better soon. Just hoping they dont decide to do something stupid before christmas now, but now i cant help but think what else they have been telling everyone about me. Sorry for whining just feel really down and i shouldnt feel like this not cause of people who arent really friends.


----------



## clogsy90

i only had bloods done i wish i had gone privatly for a nuchal as in the leaflet they gave me it says bloods on there own are like 70% accurate and with a scan aswell makes it 90% i know i probably shouldn't worry its just when you see others that get 1000's. i think the test was just down's aswell i don't think it actually tested for anything else :S thnx for your replies :)


----------



## BabeeAngel

I lost 1 lb so far, but I still haven't lost most of the weight I put on with Aubrey (45lbs total, had 25 left to lose) so I'm hoping not to gain too much this time around... I'm still breast feeding so thats helping to take the weight off lol...


----------



## DWandMJ

Is anyone else's OH expecting them to gain an excess amount of weight? DH said he anticipates that I'll gain 70+ pounds...troll!:growlmad: 
Goal: Keep it under 200lbs!


----------



## Missy86

Anyone else have no energy, I feel like I could sleep for a month


----------



## bexxie

I have gained 1lb so far lol


----------



## OmiOmen

Missy86 said:


> Anyone else have no energy, I feel like I could sleep for a month

 Me too! :sleep:


----------



## Missy86

OmiOmen said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have no energy, I feel like I could sleep for a month
> 
> Me too! :sleep:Click to expand...

Thats ok then, really need to do some house work but cant get going :iron::laundry:


----------



## babyhope

I haven't gained any weight, but I have lost one pound!

With my last pregnancy I gained 40lbs, I SOOOOO don't want to gain that much again because I am much heavier now than then. I am really hoping since I am heavier that I won't gain too much.....but I don't know. With my first I only gained about 5 pounds the first 6 months and 35 the last 3 months!! So even though I am not putting on weight now, I dread the last 3 months where I remember feeling constantly hungry!!


----------



## leoniebabey

Im may 31st :)


----------



## shawnie

DWandMJ said:


> Is anyone else's OH expecting them to gain an excess amount of weight? DH said he anticipates that I'll gain 70+ pounds...troll!:growlmad:
> Goal: Keep it under 200lbs!

 Mine hasn't said anything to me yet but my goal is the same as yours to try and not go over 200.. Unfortunately I had gained weight a little from the first go around and got pregnant again right away before loosing that 8 lbs. My main goal is to eat healthy and not over eat.


----------



## LogansMama

Mummy2bexxx said:


> Hi everyone! Found out the other day that we're on team :pink: :happydance:

Congrats on a little girl! Don't know how I missed that announcement! So exciting!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> When I asked everyone how much weight they gained...

Babyhope - I've currently gained about 16-17 lbs! Way more than I would have liked... but its been steady. A little less than a pound a week. Wish it were less. At this rate - I'm gonna hit 50 lbs again.. and I REALLY DIDN'T want to do that... especially since I started this pregnancy 10lbs heavier than my last... UGH. I'm gonna be a whale. I feel so huge already...hate to think what I will look like in another 21 weeks! The only thing that makes me feel a LITTLE better this time than last was that I KNOW it DID come off last time... and pretty quickly too. I owe that to breastfeeding for sure, cause thats ALL I did to help it come off! I was back down to my pre-preg weight by 6 months pp... WITHOUT trying. Unfortunatly - when I QUIT breastfeeding is when I gained the extra 10 lbs...

Yeah - that was way more info than you asked for... LOL!

You ladies that have only gained a pound or two so far are SOOO lucky! Seriously - I feel so fat - especially when I think about the baby still weighing LESS than a pound! 

My goal is to NOT exceed 160lbs this time. Thats gonna be rough though since I am currently at like 148! I started this preg at 132... which would make it so I only end up gaining 28 lbs total. BUT - I am going by my "real" weight - pre-FIRST-baby, or 122, which makes it 38 lbs! Good Luck to me... cause it probably aint gonna happen! :)


----------



## LogansMama

Oh - so I go for my 19 week check-up tomorrow. Excited to go. Probably won't be much of an appt... just a quick measure and a listen to the heartbeat.... but I'm still excited. I am anxious to hear baby, after my whole asthma ordeal... just to know they are okay. AND I want to talk to her about the Placenta Previa, since I haven't spoken to her since the specialist told me I have it. I have some questions about that (how covered is my cervix - partial, total, etc...?). I wasn't totally listening when the doc told me about it.... 
I also want to know about donating cord blood. I can't afford to bank it myself, so I thought that I could at least DONATE it. I need to find out if she will charge me to collect it or not. I believe I was told that if I were banking it, there WAS, but I wonder if I'm DONATING it, if she would be willing to collect it for free or not... need to find out! 
Anyhow... I'll talk to you all later. Have a good night/morning...


----------



## modo

Logan's Mama, I am pretty sure that DONATING cord blood is totally free including collection as it can be used by anyone. The NHS will not store anyone's Cord Blood specifically for them unless their is some genetic illness they family is predisposed to. I will check my book (I left it at work) and get back to you sometime today.


----------



## josie posie

haaaaaaaaay im due on the 21st of may x x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

Missy86 said:


> Anyone else have no energy, I feel like I could sleep for a month

yep totally but not much chance of :sleep: with 2 young kids and a full time job unfortunately!!!


----------



## bexxie

How much is the cord banking thing? Ia m thinking of doing it,if it isnt thousands I dont mind
xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i think it's in the hundreds but am not sure. should be able 2 look it up on internet.


----------



## Wee Lyndi Lou

Hi Ladies,

I am due 20th May and can not wait!!

Wish I had a bump though . . . :cry:

Xx


----------



## Windmills

I'm going to die of exhaustion. That's all!


----------



## babyhope

I am in so much pain:cry:

I have pain in the area between my groin and leg, walking hurts even turning in bed hurts, I don't know how I am going to do work today.


----------



## insomnimama

Sorry to hear that babyhope. 

As for me I can't seem to shake the tiredness and once again had a giant midday nap :blush: Am hoping to get my energy back for January when I have to go back to work.


----------



## OmiOmen

babyhope: It sounds like SPD/PGP. It started for me a few weeks ago and seems to get worse everyday. Talk to your midwife about it and she should send you to physio and they may even give you crutches and/or a support-band if it is quite bad (I have put off going to see my mw until me next booked appointment which is Wednesday). :hugs:

:happydance: Well, I have just notice that I moved up a box! My bump seems to have go a lot higher recently and looks funny now.


----------



## BabeeAngel

Is anyone without a bump buddy?... no one has answered my thread in the buddy section :( I'm due on the 28th!
I hope all you girls get your energy back soon...
I luckily got some of mine back a week or two ago... and I really need it with a 7 month old LOL (who gets up a lot in the night)


----------



## insomnimama

I'll have a C-section sometime around the 27th, BaybeeAngel, and would be happy to be your buddy if you're still looking for one.


----------



## Missy86

BabeeAngel said:


> Is anyone without a bump buddy?... no one has answered my thread in the buddy section :( I'm due on the 28th!
> I hope all you girls get your energy back soon...
> I luckily got some of mine back a week or two ago... and I really need it with a 7 month old LOL (who gets up a lot in the night)

I am due the same day and would love to be your bump buddy


----------



## BabeeAngel

> I am due the same day and would love to be your bump buddy

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Pixie81

Hi everyone

I haven't been on in a week or so, so I have a lot to catch up on. Just wanted to drop in and say hi.

I saw my midwife this morning. Baby seems nice and healthy. My blood pressure is a little high though so she said to make sure I drink plenty. I actually went all day yesterday with only one cup of tea at breakfast. I just forget to make myself drinks and I don't really get thirsty. It also explains all my headaches as i'm getting dehydrated without realising.

8 days left until my 20 week scan. I can't wait to find out what team i'm on!

I've been feeling realy hormonal and upset all day and just want to cry. I cried so much this afternoon that there can't be much more tears left in me. I just feel so depressed. I think I might run myself a bath in a minute and have an early night. My DH has gone out to meet a mate he hasn't seen in 2 years. He's got 2 places in Italy so we're hoping he'll let us go over for a holiday next year when the baby's old enough to fly. Can't wait for that. I've always wanted to go to Italy.

Well I'm going to go for my bath. I hope the rest of you are doing OK. xxxxxx


----------



## lola1985

IM HAVING A LITTLE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!! so there goes all my intuition n every gender predictor going!!!! i am so happy n suprised, i was convinced it was a boy!! feel like its all new again!!!! x x x x


----------



## OmiOmen

lola1985: Congratulations! My 20 week scan is in just over 2 weeks, it seems like forever.


----------



## jolou

yay congrats lola! my 20 week scan is a week on wednesday and i bet this next week will go slooooowwwwww.

Ive had loads of energy, dunno whats up with me lol ive been having very late nights this weekend and earlyish mornings and ive been fine, 3 weeks ago i would have been dying by now for sleep lol. Not really been up to much just the usual shopping and we had a night out on saturday where i was pulled over by the police after coming outta the pub in my car...he assumed i had been drinking, i took pleasure in saying no as i was pregnant...he looked rather sheepish and took my word for it lol


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Lola :hugs: xx


----------



## lili24

Awwww lovely Lola! :) xxxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats lola.. lovely news!!

I still have ages until my scan :wacko:


----------



## babyhope

Congratulations Lola!!

I really hope this pain is nothing but after reading all the posts and looking up SPD, I think I may have it:nope: Really this pregnancy has been so tough!


----------



## etoya

Congratulations Lola  :flower:


----------



## LogansMama

Lola - CONGRATS on the baby girl! So that makes 2 girls and a boy now - for the three of us that know already! Team Pink is in the lead! :) Can't wait till all of know (that are finding out)!


----------



## LogansMama

bexxie said:


> How much is the cord banking thing? Ia m thinking of doing it,if it isnt thousands I dont mind
> xx

It IS in the thousands... unfortunately. I wish we could afford it... but its really not something we can swing and still put food on the table. Basically, you pay for the collection first, which isn't too much - like a few hundred dollars (don't remember exactly). Then you pay for storage every year after that... I believe the first year is the most expensive (a thousand or two), then its a few hundred a year after that I believe. I don't know the EXACTS... but if you search online, you can find out. A lot depends on WHO stores the blood for you, as different companies charge differently...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As far as DONATING goes... not ALL hospitals do it. If you are delivering at a hospital that doesn't participate, you can still donate through a private company... but you have to make sure your doctor is willing to do the collection at no charge for you (or pay them!). Then the company will come and pick up and all that. I asked my doctor and she says its no problem... so I'm happy about that. I figure if I can't use it, I shouldn't let it go to medical waste... hopefully SOMEBODY will get helped by it! The only other issue is that the company will NOT pick up on weekends.. so I have to hope to have the baby Mon - Friday! If I have the baby on a weekend... I can't donate! So - either way, I'm going to register. Then we'll see what happens from there. I actually feel pretty good about the decision to do this. I feel like I'm doing something really nice.... :) I think that if you aren't keeping your cord blood for yourself, that you should consider donating as well! Its an easy thing to do that will not affect you or baby AT ALL, and could save a life!


----------



## LogansMama

So - I had my check-up today. What a relief to hear the baby's heartbeat. I was a little nervous with all my asthma issues on thanksgiving...

I asked about the placenta stuff too, but my OB said that all the specialist sent her info for was that I have an anterior placenta... but when I told HER what he told me, about it being previa, and no sex, and getting re-checked at 20 weeks, and yadda yadda, she told me she is going to call. There might have been a mistake in the info he sent her. She is going to call him tomorrow and let me know what he says. I'm anxious to hear!

There is also another strike against me for my VBAC now. My doc delivers at 2 hospitals. The hospital I delivered at last time no longer accepts my insurance... so that means I have to deliver at the other. My doc says that normally with a VBAC, they like us to register at BOTH hospitals, then when we go into labor, they tell us which one they want us to go to. BUT since I can only go to one, it may be a problem. The hospital insists that the doctor DOES NOT leave the hospital if they have any VBAC patients.... so that means if she has me delivering in one hospital, and other patients at the other hospital, that could create a problem - since she can't go back and forth. She is going to discuss it with the other doctors in the practice and let me know what is decided at my next appt. GRRR.... This vbac thing is really looking BAD for me. But I'm not giving up yet! ANYWAYS....

I really just need to accept the fact that I am getting a c-sec I think. Its really annoying that I don't get a real choice in the matter!

I mean - if it ends up being due to the previa or some other medical reason, I can accept that.... but if its due to which hospital I deliver at... well GRRR. That makes me mad!


----------



## shawnie

Congrats Lola!

We found out today we are having a Girl too! yay!


----------



## LogansMama

Shawnie - Congrats! Wow! THREE girls now! My little boy is gonna be surrounded by girls! Lucky kid! :)


----------



## BabeeAngel

Congrats Lola and Shawnie... Little girls are so much fun!


----------



## DWandMJ

Congrats to both Lola and Shawnie! 
We'll find out in a week and a half... can't wait! 

Pink may be starting to be the favorite here, but in personal life, the boys are taking over!


----------



## BabeeAngel

When I had Aubrey it seemed like everyone was having little girls! There are only 2 little boys of the babies from age 2-9 months in our play group... it's kinda strange how that happens!


----------



## abz

congrats lola and shawnie. my 20 week scan is on the 6th january. so i'll be finding out just after christmas :)

i am so so tired this morning. may have managed about five hours sleep. not sure. i just keep waking up in the very very early hours of the morning (like 3am) and i just can't get back to sleep again. then the alarm goes off at 6am and gah!! not sure how i'm going to make it through work today...

also managed to be sick in my own garden on the way out the house this morning as it is bin day and the smell of everyone's bins hit me as i was walking down the path... and one of the neighbours witnessed what must have looked like me spitting in my own garden. how embarrassing. what was he doing out and about at 6.30am anyway!! ha. 

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

Big congratulations Lola and Shawnie - that's soo exciting! it's kinda making me want to find out, but i won't i'll resist (for now!!)

Oh abz - what a shame, not the best start to the day! hope you're feeling better!

Well i'm still as tired as ever - the past few nights i haven't been sleeping as well, waking up through the night etc. But yesterday i had a 30 min nap at lunch time, an hour nap after work and then managed to sleep a straight 10 hours! I woke up bursting for the loo :haha: Rubbish thing is that i still feel as tired as i did yesterday :dohh:

surely it must wear off soon??!

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies,

Well we will be finding out in a week and a half but pretty sure it will be a boy ... not sure why! Im still tired all the time, still on a mission to get all uni work in before christmas aiming for at least 500 words a day and hopefully i will be done before the end of next week! So much stress but just need to try and relax! 

We are still in the process of moving house ... slowly hopefully will have a kitchen soon! Spent the weekend putting up units and now OH is fitting them! hmm fingers crossed it all fits and looks good! 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Moongirl

oh my god oh my god oh my god.... i think i just felt my baby move :thumbup:

Just a little vibration down low on my belly but like nothing i've ever felt before...yay!!!:happydance: I'm all emotional and ridiculously excited now :haha:


----------



## abz

ooh congratulations honey :D

when i'm lying in bed i sometimes think i can feel things, but then i decide it's just because i'm wishing so hard that i can and it's my imagination :D i can't wait until i know for certain :)

abz xx


----------



## jolou

May babies due dates 



May 1st 
Pixie81
LogansMama
lily123
dmn1156
Heidi
Kim_I
faolan5109


May 2nd
lilhoppy86
Mrs A


May 3rd
meika

May 4th
RedRose


May 5th
jolou
acdmommy


May 6th
bexxie
Mrs RC
muddles


May 7th
Wellington
maybebaby
shawnie
mummy78

May 8th
ellahstruts
clogsy90
ginab
Sam9Kids
laney_1981
emera35
Mummy2bexxx

May 9th
hope&faith09
Su B
punch 
snailien 
lilmama


May 10th
OmiOmen
bright eyes


May 11th
L-C
chikadee77
Shady_R
melissa2332
katanddan
txmama


May 12th
Keyyey30
pikefoldpixel
mojo401
mork
iznil8
kittenmama
lunarsea 
Mum of Maddy


May 13th
ThisTimePls
porterloo
mrsnewra


May 14th
babyhope
nicola83
lola1985
AJM999


May 15th
lillprutten


May 16th
daisyflur
claralouize
cactusgirl

May 17th
MrsJD
Malpal


May 18th
Happy2bme
Sparkledust09


May 19th
plumplump

May 20th
etoya
wee lyndi lou

May 21st
katie_xx
Gemz
barking
josie posie


May 22nd
quail
carriecinaz


May 23rd
pussy galore
srcoyner
mojo401


May 24th
tammii1981
bebedawl 
abz


May 25th
widger
c.c 
DWandMJ


May 26th
Martz
Charlieblue 



May 27th



May 28th
Missy86
Modo
babeeAngel

May 29th

May 30th
Moongirl


May 31st
Frufru
poppykat
leoniebabey


----------



## jolou

morning! finalllly got around to updating the list from page 56 lol i am just missing one date i believe, i think its janiepops :)

yay shawnie on finding out the sex! roll on next wednesday for me!

Just been to see sophie in the nativity and awwwww i was so proud of her dancing lol


----------



## Wee Lyndi Lou

Can anyone advise the best thing for back pain??

And should I be getting it this early im nearly 17 weeks but have a tiny tiny little pot belly :cry:

Xx


----------



## jolou

can we use those heated pad things? other than that maybe a hot water bottle some how? ive been suffering with a bad back since about 8 weeks! had the same problem with my first pregnancy aswel, i havent took anything/done anything for it, just move about if it happens when i sit or massge it slightly, maybe try a warm bath too? christ im no good am i lol

i keep getting period like cramps and its driving me mad, im hoping its just stretching pains!


----------



## shawnie

jolou said:


> can we use those heated pad things? other than that maybe a hot water bottle some how? ive been suffering with a bad back since about 8 weeks! had the same problem with my first pregnancy aswel, i havent took anything/done anything for it, just move about if it happens when i sit or massge it slightly, maybe try a warm bath too? christ im no good am i lol
> 
> i keep getting period like cramps and its driving me mad, im hoping its just stretching pains!

 Lolou, I was told by my doc to use a wet washcloth heated a little in the microwave (not obscenely hot just warm) that way it doesn't stay a constant heat but decreases and you can keep heating it up. I have one of those hot / cold pads you heat in the microwave or freeze in the freezer. If you heat it a little it works great but it can over heat and then you would need a paper towel to cover it so its not so hot on your skin. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## shawnie

Moongirl said:


> oh my god oh my god oh my god.... i think i just felt my baby move :thumbup:
> 
> Just a little vibration down low on my belly but like nothing i've ever felt before...yay!!!:happydance: I'm all emotional and ridiculously excited now :haha:

 awww how exciting! YAY!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## jolou

ahh yea i know what you mean, my daughter has something like that in a teddy bear to keep her warm.

oo im eating mint aero bubbles and the baby is moving like mad! lol


----------



## shawnie

LOL I ate a big breakfast yesterday and my LO was moving alll over the place..


----------



## jolou

its either the aero or the dr pepper im drinking....wow my diet sounded healthy there lol


----------



## abz

mmm. mint aero bubbles!! :-O


----------



## jolou

ive got a realll addiction to them at the mo, i had 2 bars yesterday .... oh the shame! my OH has the day off today and is laughing at me, he hardly sees me eat as i dont tend to feel hungry at all at night, all my eating is done between 9am-5pm lol he keeps shouting downstairs "what are you eating now?" lol at least it wasnt rubbish (well kinda) :) a couple of apples, some crossiants and them mint aero bubbles :D


----------



## shawnie

LOL I have been craving sweets like mad lately. I made cookies and ate a ton then last night when I was getting may hair done, they have a dang donut shop next door! I went to get 2 donuts and couldnt pick what ones I wanted between 3 of them then the lady snuck in all the 3 donuts I wanted lol She was so cool and only charged me for one.


----------



## shawnie

awww I just noticed my banner for may babies is gone! =( ok who took it hahaha


----------



## jolou

ive gone off cakes and things and im gutted! it ment my daughters birthday cake went to waste as shes not keen on cakes (not my child really im sure lol) and OH cant have wheat or dairy, so it was allll left for me and i couldnt stand it being in my mouth! :'( Im just glad i can still enjoy chocolate lol shawnie you lucky thing getting 3 for the price of 1!!


----------



## abz

i have really been off chocolate for a while now but it seems to have been creeping back in over the last few days :)

my real loss is satsumas. i've been in denial and i keep on trying to eat them. but i just can't avoid the fact that although i love them, i now feel absolutely bloody awful after eating them :( waaargh!!

abz xx


----------



## shawnie

I know huh?! haha She was way sweet. I ate half of 2 and then DP ate the rest LOL Dp is starting to gain a little belly too LOL If he keeps eating like me hes gonna be a 6'5 bigfoot haha I want to get a pick of his and my bellys together soon LMAO


----------



## jolou

hahaha i think my OH has a round belly too! tho he can stand to gain a few since he is so thin with his crohns. it is funny looking at him when he is standing up in just his jeans, he is struggling to fasten one pair already hehe is it wrong im secretly glad he is putting weight on to make me feel better ;)


----------



## shawnie

hahahaha I know the feeling, I bought DP a new pair of jeans and his are the same way LOL He refuses to get a 38w, naw it's not bad hun. I told DP we will both loose it after the LO is born lol He's just eating more fastfood when I can't cook... I bet your man looks even hotter with a little weight on him huh? Make sure to tell him how sexy he is =) I tell my DP all the time how hot he is...


----------



## abz

mine has had to get a bigger size in work trousers. he was really REALLY trying to squeeze into his others until i pointed out he looked like he was cutting off the circulation to the entire bottom half of his body... hee. he's blaming it on age but i know it's the amount of crap he's eating. just because fruit and veg makes me sick doesn't mean he has to eat crap with me... :D


----------



## srcoyner

BabeeAngel said:


> Is anyone without a bump buddy?... no one has answered my thread in the buddy section :( I'm due on the 28th!
> I hope all you girls get your energy back soon...
> I luckily got some of mine back a week or two ago... and I really need it with a 7 month old LOL (who gets up a lot in the night)

I'm also due on the 28th, my doctor changed it from the 23rd. Still haven't changed my ticker yet.


----------



## jolou

oh i do tell him he looks good, especially when we go out (he scrubs up well when he is out of his jeans and hooded top lol) but he gets all big headed..men huh :)

well i have just been listening to my mum tell me all about my sister crying last night thanks to her moron of a boyfriend, he threatend her with violance last week so she ended it and he has since been trying to woo her back and saying he didnt say that at all and she mis heard him blah blah blah...up until last night she was starting to believe it (argh!) went to meet up to talk about things, he saying he will get help with his moods etc, she came home very quiet, half an hr later she is going out again to "sort something out", she read an email of his (she knows all his passwords) confirming a booking in a luxery double suite for him and some girl tonight in liverpool!!!! so during the week of trying to get her back he was making plans to meet up with some other girl tonight, when asked about his night out tonight he totally lied to her then cried when she revealed what she knew....argh!! some men dont realise what they have..she ended it last night and was crying all night, i tried to tell her over the weekend she is best of without him after what happened but shes a grown woman and was up to her to meet him last night, its a shame she had to realise what a complete dickhead (sorry for the swearing!!!) he is...ahh rant over i just cant believe some men!!


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. sorry to hear about your sister jolou. sometimes even though we know something it's less painful to admit it to ourselves. she'll be alright. he's missing out and now he knows it and it's just tough luck...

abz xx


----------



## jolou

thats what we all said to her, she seems ok, she is off men now apparently lol her last boyfriend who she was with for 3 years cheated on her over christmas, told her he wanted a break for a week (what? lol) she was a mess for the entire week, told her he wanted to end it so he did, she got over it untill she found out about the cheating back in june. some men cant think without using their penis! ive told her take a break from men and have some fun! shes only 24.


I am going to attempt the christmas tree today, we were ment to do it on sunday but OH managed to hurt his shoulder in the shower (god knows what he was doing) and now cant move it, luckily his sister was home for the weekend so came and got the stuff down for me from the attic. I also need to make an appointment with the hairdressers for next week, its been since july and my hair is in dire need of a good cut, fingers crossed they can fit me in!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Congrats Lola and Shawnie on your pink announcements - only 13days till we find out on 22nd. I have NO idea what it might be.

Jolou - sorry your sister is going through such a rough time, unfortunately we have to kiss a lot of frogs to get to the prince.

Not a lot to report at Chez Cactusgirl - had a really busy weekend out Fri, Sat and Sun. Went to the Xmas markets in Manchester which was fab and Christmassy just gutted could not have any gluwein!

My replacement at work started on Monday so busy training him up, fingers crossed he is looking good so far.
I had to travel to London yesterday for a meeting and managed to wake myself up snoring on the way down!! How embarrassing!

I don't 'feel' very pregnanat at the moment either - is anyone else the same? In fact I think I feel less pregnant now then earlier on. In the mornings and evenings the bump is getting hard but during the day it is just flab. So it is probably just wind in the morning and food in the evening!
I am looking forward to the scan on 22nd just to reassure me everything is still on track.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## abz

tell her to switch to women for a while. after all, we know we're much better than the menfolk  :D


----------



## jolou

hahaha of course we are!

i managed to get my hair appointment for next friday woohooo im a bugger for getting my hair cut, i tend to go 6 or so months, which is bad considering i know it should be 6 weeks lol


----------



## abz

i am exactly the same. and last time i spent a fortune on getting a swanky hair cut and red bits put in and then didn't bother doing it ever again so there was no point, ha. i need to straighten it to see most of the cut really...


----------



## abz

oh. i forgot to say... i had the first person touching my tummy this morning. and i didn't mind it as much as i thought i would. it was somebody i know rather well and was a bit odd, but i didn't want to punch her like i thought might be the case, ha.


----------



## maybebaby3

abz said:


> i have really been off chocolate for a while now but it seems to have been creeping back in over the last few days :)
> 
> my real loss is satsumas. i've been in denial and i keep on trying to eat them. but i just can't avoid the fact that although i love them, i now feel absolutely bloody awful after eating them :( waaargh!!
> 
> abz xx

i am the same as u with the chocolate thing. i was really off it but slowly i have been getting the urge 4 some. oh dear and there i was thinking i might not put on much weight! :dohh: no chance now!!! have put on just under 2kg so far.


----------



## OmiOmen

jolou: I am sorry to hear your sister is having a tough time of it but I agree with Cactusgirl that you have to kiss a lot of frogs to get a prince. 

I had a MW appointment today and my blood pressure is lower again but she picked up the heartbeat even faster than at 13 weeks which was quite fast but this time it was as soon as the Doppler touched down! Apparently my bump it a lot bigger than last time but I guess I did not notice as much. Plus, she gave me my HIP forms to bring with me next time I see her. Unfortunately, with SPD they will not consider me for a home and/or water birth so I am a bit disappointed about that.


----------



## abz

can you not have a water birth if you have spd?? i would have thought the water would help?


----------



## OmiOmen

The water helps but they worry about getting you in and out if the pool (especially in an emergency) but from what I have read it does depend on your care team. My care team will not allow a home birth because they may not be enough people around like there will at a hospital, I did think 2 midwives and my husband would be enough at home but apparently not. I feel really disappointed, I know it is about what is best for me and the baby but I feel silly not getting to try it my way just because I can not move about well and may be in a bit more extra pain.


----------



## insomnimama

Cactusgirl I know exactly what you mean- I am feeling less pregnant than before. I am having a really hard time wrapping my head around this pregnancy, and can't wait till my scan on Jan 14 to see that there's actually somebody in there...


----------



## Cactusgirl

insomnimama said:


> Cactusgirl I know exactly what you mean- I am feeling less pregnant than before. I am having a really hard time wrapping my head around this pregnancy, and can't wait till my scan on Jan 14 to see that there's actually somebody in there...

I am glad I am not the only one!! Sometimes I am really conscious of that area and other times it just feels completely normal.

Even though I am scared of getting a big bump at least it indicates that something is growing inside and therefore working as planned. My bump is tiny compared to some of those on the bump photo thread and I know everyone is different but it is difficult to compare sometimes. Most the time it is more like fat than a bump!! I am sure in a few months I will be whinging about how big and uncomfortable the bump is!! Cannot win!! :haha:

Omiomen - I did not know that about water births and SPD. I am sorry it sounds like you won't be able to have your preferred birth.


----------



## abz

i just look fatter. i don't even have a bump yet :(


----------



## OmiOmen

I have what I feel like is a big bump (my MW commented on how big I seemed compared to the last time in a way that made her sound a bit surprised about it) but I think most people would think I am a bit over weight! :huh: I am surprised at how much quicker it seems to be getting bigger now but I guess our LO's are starting to grow really fast from now on. 

A lot of what I have read on the internet does say that different care teams may do things differently so maybe mine just has a better safe than sorry way of thinking. I guess at least I know now so can prepare for a hospital birth from now on rather than finding out last minute.


----------



## BabeeAngel

srcoyner said:


> I'm also due on the 28th, my doctor changed it from the 23rd. Still haven't changed my ticker yet.

That's great! I got changed from June 22nd to May 28th!


----------



## bexxie

Bumps eh? I am 49 inches round and only 19 weeks tom I feel HUGE. Am fed up with the how long you got comments and are there two in there?

Grrr
xx


----------



## abz

people that don't know haven't even asked me if i'm pregnant yet. probably in case they brutally offend me if i'm not as i'm not thin and i lost loads of weight last year. i probably just look like i've put it all back on at the mo.


----------



## lillprutten

I look quite the same as before pregnant, although when I eat I seem to bloat a bit and then look a little bit pregnant.


----------



## BabeeAngel

I'm looking pretty pregnant... but I still had a gut from Aubrey... I didn't really give my body much time to go back to "normal" lol. No one has said anything yet, I think they assume that it's all leftover from the first pregnancy.


----------



## babyhope

I don't have a big bump either, mostly I look fat:wacko:

My stomach seems to stick out a bit but like I said I just look like I am gaining weight!


----------



## Widger

I actually have less of a bump than I did at 14 weeks, has anyone else noticed this? I'd have thought by now it would be growing not decreasing in size :haha:

I'm not bothered though, makes it easier to keep it quiet at work still. (Don't want parents and kids to find out till after xmas)


----------



## Windmills

I think I'm actually starting to show, but I have never ever gained weight on my stomach so it's quite noticeable for me.. I posted a pic in the bumps thread the other day!


----------



## jolou

i sometimes think i have a bump but then i also think i just look like im fat! lol

the decs are up! not as nice as usual tho for some reason...i think it is because ive used OH's decs from last year as he complained mine were too girly and this is a family home not just me and sophie lol i managed to sneak on my 2 shoe decs tho ;). I am sooo thirsty today which is annoying me as i dont have anything in that i like, i cant drink water on its own unless ive just bought it from the shop (weird i know but the water here tastes awful) for some reason blackcurrent cordial makes me feel sick, so im left with decaff tea...i reallly fancy some ginger beer!


----------



## babyhope

On a brighter side my hubby is OBSESSED with my boobs:haha:

LOL...he loves them, they are huge and full and my nips are super hard, I swear I now have stripper titties!!!

P.S I am impressed with them myself:haha:


----------



## melissa2332

jolou said:


> can we use those heated pad things? other than that maybe a hot water bottle some how? ive been suffering with a bad back since about 8 weeks! had the same problem with my first pregnancy aswel, i havent took anything/done anything for it, just move about if it happens when i sit or massge it slightly, maybe try a warm bath too? christ im no good am i lol
> 
> i keep getting period like cramps and its driving me mad, im hoping its just stretching pains!

i have been getting the samething and it worrys me too i think its just stretching pain too cause it gets really bad sometimes


----------



## LogansMama

Well girls - I AM SHOWING BIG TIME! LOL. People are no longer afraid to ask me when I'm due and such. Its no longer a concern that I might just be fat... which in a way is nice... but I still FEEL FAT. I look about 8 months preggo I think... I'll post another pic next week when I'm 20 weeks...

On a new note--- my friend had her baby boy today! She was induced last night at 38 weeks, after 2 days of high blood pressure. A little less than 24 hours later, she ended up with a c-section. Haven't heard all the details yet.... hope to talk to her tomorrow! But I'm happy for her! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Widger - I definitely feel like my bump is smaller now then it was a few weeks ago. My 'lovely' DH says I am just looking like I am getting plumper and that people will just think I have put on some weight.

I am not keen to have a massive bump but if it at least makes it look like am more pregnant than fat then bring it on!!


----------



## jolou

morning ladies :)

hope your all well.

This morning ive been to sainsburys and bought all the stuff needed to bake some mince pies and jam tarts, i found this recipe last year ont he money saving experts forum named "the best mince pie recipe ever?" and omg it really is, baked loads last year and all went down a treat, ive got all the family requesting them this year so im gonna make a start either today or tomorrow, bought cheaper mincemeat for the mince pies to eat over the next week or so and have bought some posh stuff for the christmas day ones. The best thing is i can make them for the OH too, usualy struggle making decent pastry for him since he cant have wheat or dairy, usually turns out all crumbley but this recipe seems to work well!


----------



## clogsy90

:( had the worst night sleep last night, well it was the dreams, first one i dreamed i gave birth at 18 weeks and my baby was on the floor dying and i wasn't even allowed to hold it, it seemed so real i woke up in tears. then when i got back to sleep had a dream i was at work and i was getting so angry i actually woke up having a panic attack it was so scary, then my last one was that i started bleeding but when i woke that one was just a check and everything is still clear thank god. anyway how is everyone else doing? i threw up for the first time in 2 weeks yesterday, but i take the good with the bad cos now my lil bubs is moving more and not even when i'm going to sleep so hopefully i get a night sleeping baby :) x x x going to have a read through some of the thread for a catch up


----------



## mojo401

Just a quick question from me....can we take Buttercup cough syrup while pregnant? I've got this hacking cough which is keeping me up all night and makes my sickness even worse. Anybody used it or been recommended?

Spent Tuesday in hospital this week being rehydrated with 2 litres of fluid. This sickness is just getting too much and I can barely function. They gave me anti-sickness pills too but to be honest they don't seem to be helping much. At an all-time low so things can only get better....!


----------



## hope&faith09

Sorry your still so ill mojo, I found i really picked up after my rehydration in hospital, altho I can now keep fluids down food is still an issue really have to watch what im eating. 

As for a bump ... i dont really have anything to show yet, wish i had a bump as at the moment i dont really feel pregnant ... cant wait till next week to actually see the baby again.

How is everyone else. x x x


----------



## jolou

:( hope you feel better soon mojo, as for the buttercup, i have no idea, i had the worst cough for 2 weeks and found boots do a tickly cough medicine that states on it that it is safe to use during pregnancy, also their chesty cough medicine says to ask pharmacist, which i did and she said it would be fine, i had the chesty cough one at night time and had the tickly cough one in the day (when OH was there to play doc and tellme i had to take it lol). Best thing to do is either phone MW or ask in your local pharmacy.

hope you start to feel better soon, the cough kept me awake for a week and to top it off you have sickness too :( hugsss


----------



## mojo401

Thanks Jolou, I did ask the Boots pharmacist and she said there was nothing I could take. Very helpful! Will have a look for their chesty cough one and hope it does the trick. Spoke to MW and she said go back to my GP but I've been there so much lately I should think she's sick of the sight of me! The worst bit is sleeping at night is the only respite from the sickness so now I'm waking every hour coughing all the time, I'm not even getting my much needed rest...Grrrr.:growlmad:


----------



## jolou

well the first person i asked in boots had no clue so they asked the other one, ive felt ok taking it and bubs seems ok, plenty of movement, i also found at night to sleep more upright than usual, i normally have 2 pillows but i ended up nicking OH's pillow before he got into bed and he said he couldnt take it off me as i seemed to have stopped coughing (or at least not coughing as much), could you try that aswel?


----------



## mojo401

I did the same - nicked OH's pillow until he complained so much I had to get one from our spare room. Last night I think I slept mostly propped up....been wheezing terribly too and my chest just crackles when I lie down. Every little thing just seems 10 times worse when we're pregnant, just super-sensitive to everything I guess!

Good that you're feeling lots of movement too - must admit I get sporadic flutters some nights but thought I would be getting more at this stage seeing as it's my second baby. Given the fact I'm feeling so rough and have been so sick I hope this bubba's holding on in there...he/she's not getting a very good diet that's for sure!!!


----------



## michelle&neo

congrats all im a may baby (well not so much a baby now being 24 lol) i love haveing my b-d on the 1st of may its great xx congrats all x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Clogsy - bless you for the horrid dreams. The dreams are so vivid now aren't they?? I have nothing as graphic as yours but I know that I am having very detailed dreams every night.

Mojo - poor you still so sicky and now a chest infection. Really hope things pick up for you soon.

xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Oh wow. I hope the cold-infested are feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

my hubby is a pharmacist and a lot of the stuff is not really tested in pregnancy which is why they say not suitable coz they just don't know. i have just put up with the sore throat but i thankfully don't have a cough. hope u feel better soon!

mojo i hope the sickness eases soon!

had a job interview 2day and didnt have many smart maternity clothes so i ended up wearing my jane norman black trousers fastened with an elastic band as i couldn't do up the button! luckily i found a long top lol!


----------



## BrightEyes

maybebaby3 said:


> my hubby is a pharmacist and a lot of the stuff is not really tested in pregnancy which is why they say not suitable coz they just don't know. i have just put up with the sore throat but i thankfully don't have a cough. hope u feel better soon!
> 
> mojo i hope the sickness eases soon!
> 
> *had a job interview 2day and didnt have many smart maternity clothes so i ended up wearing my jane norman black trousers fastened with an elastic band as i couldn't do up the button! luckily i found a long top lol*!

Nice one! Good luck with that!! :thumbup:


----------



## Windmills

I've been wearing a couple of pairs of my work pants like that! Mostly sticking to shirts with pinafore type dresses though!


----------



## Moongirl

have to say i'm pretty glad i work from home so am just in my joggies constantly! :haha: Although i have to travel to london for a meeting next week, so i'll actually need to figure out if i can fit into any of my smart clothes, or else it's maternity shopping for me this weekend!!

Good luck with the job maybebaby3 - when will you find out if you got it?

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

ive got a sore throat now :( ahh well i can cope with that...and i just thought manuka honey should sort us all out with this cough/cold/sore throat, it has medicinal properties, OH has it all the time with toast as he has a low immune system, same with mum and shes never ill (she takes tablets for her MS which means she is more likely to get something), mmm i might have some tonight with porridge, i cant have it on its own like mum does lol.

just made my first load of mince pies, can tell im outta practice cos they are looking rather thick lol i was worried they were too thin that they would tear once the mincemeat was in but they are looking like i could have risked it haha

hope everyone has had a good afternoon


----------



## jolou

ooo moongirl i just seen your bump! thats lovely..wish mine was like that lol i just feel fat. At the mo my lower stomach looks flabby, couldnt seem to shift my pouch after having sophie, mum says its cos i had a c-section as she is the same, dunno if thats true tho lol my top half feel rather solid just no one else can tell that! doh


----------



## Moongirl

Awww thanks joulou :blush: am a bit concerned about the expanding hips/bum mind you :haha: i hope i don't get told off by the midwife on Monday - or faint when i see how much i've put on :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

haha well i doubt yours will be as bad as mine... i seem to be all bum at the mo, i dont have smallest anyway but oh my god i could give j-lo a run for her money right now lol luckily my MW didnt way me on my 16week app but she might do on my 20 week one..i might have to go in naked hehe


----------



## lola1985

woohoo!! moved up a box!!!! yey!!


----------



## Widger

babyhope said:


> On a brighter side my hubby is OBSESSED with my boobs:haha:
> 
> LOL...he loves them, they are huge and full and my nips are super hard, I swear I now have stripper titties!!!
> 
> P.S I am impressed with them myself:haha:


Mine are looking pretty impressive too, bearing in mind I'm not used to a proper cleavage :haha:

But at the moment poor hubby only gets to look....... no touching! Too god damn sore :haha:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Just wait till after you have the baby... they get HUGE from all the milk lol


----------



## babyhope

Widger said:


> Mine are looking pretty impressive too, bearing in mind I'm not used to a proper cleavage :haha:
> 
> But at the moment poor hubby only gets to look....... no touching! Too god damn sore :haha:

Lucky for me they aren't sore anymore so we get to have fun with them:winkwink:


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:Yay!!!! Mine went up a box too!!!!!:happydance:

My son is always saying let me see your baby mommy (the ticker box) and we both get excited when it moves up a box!!! He asks me "look its getting bigger is it almost time for it to come out?"


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - my son - (3 yo) - doesn't understand the ticker yet - LOL, but he does keep looking at my belly and saying "Mom - your belly is bigger now. Is it time for the baby to come out yet?" and then at each drs apt (hes gone to most of them with me) he asks me if the doctor is going to take the baby out yet! So cute. He wants his brother now! Just hope he doesn't change his mind once he is actually here and he realizes that he has to share me now!

On another note - I went to get a pedicure today. While I was there, I noticed my feet are swollen. ITs kind-a freaking me out, cause my feet never swelled with DS. Not at all! And its happening already?? I also noticed my face looks puffy too - but I'm not sure if I am just really FAT now, or if its actual SWELLING! I mean - I have gained 18 pounds now... and I am almost 20 weeks. But at 20 weeks with DS, I had gained 20 pounds... (but I STARTED out 10 pounds lighter!). So I don't know.... guess it could be a little of both. Ugh. I wish I was the girl that Only gains in my belly. Not me. Every inch of me gets FAT.

Clogsy - Those dreams sound awful! They are SO REAL lately. Its scary! I have had some doozys myself!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> babyhope - my son - (3 yo) - doesn't understand the ticker yet - LOL, but he does keep looking at my belly and saying "Mom - your belly is bigger now. Is it time for the baby to come out yet?" and then at each drs apt (hes gone to most of them with me) he asks me if the doctor is going to take the baby out yet! So cute. He wants his brother now! Just hope he doesn't change his mind once he is actually here and he realizes that he has to share me now!

That is so cute! When we first announced to our son that I was pregnant he looked at me and said "but mom your not fat!" He meant I didn't have the big pregnant belly, I told him that it was still early and that it would grow. Then two weeks ago he told me "mom your stomach is starting to big now" I was like "thanks alot!!" Kids are so funny:haha:


----------



## jolou

babyhope my daughter does the same, she is constantly asking if she sees me on here to see how big the baby is now, she loves it. Plus she knows that the doggy ticker is for her birthday lol. She also likes to tell me my belly is getting realllly big, wow thanks sophie lol but then she goes "its not as big as sarahs tho" thats her uncles fiance who is due in march (i think) lol.

What a night i had last night, sophie was very quiet after school, i figured she was tired but she complained of a headache, i was suprised as a few kids in her class has been off with a touch of flu, so i gave her disprol (like calpol but calpol makes her hyperkid) she went to bed fine, woke up about 10:30ish saying her head feels fuzzy and she was hot...she was burning up, i couldnt check temp as i used to borrow mums digi thermometer but she had it back last week (typical), then she would moan she was cold and shivvery so i ended up phoning NHS direct, they told me more or less what they knew and said i should see the gp this morning, had a very disturbed night, OH slept downstairs whilst sophie slept with me, phoned the docs this morning but cant get in till 4.20 this aftrnoon arghhh. to top it off when i was stroking her head last night i found lice eggs!!! then 2 live this morning, i know its nothing to be embarassed about but omg i cant stop itching now, so aswel as the docs we will also be spending the day getting rid of lice lol so much for my baking day! haha

how is everyone else doing


----------



## lola1985

oh wat a difference a nice midwife can make!!!! just saw my new permanent midwife at gps! n she is lovely thsank god!! the other one was a nightmare!! heard my little girls heartbeat aswell so im a happy bunny today x x x x


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

Morning everyone! :) 

Just back from my blood test for OC and my arm hurts like mad cos he couldn't find my veins cos of all the excema on my arms :( feeling sorry for myself!

BTW has anyone else ever had really dark urine in the morning? I noticed this morning that mine was a dark yellow slightly orangy colour (sorry if TMI!) and I felt really dehydrated when I woke up, I've had lots to drink and I feel better now and its not painful at all, is this normal cos I haven't had it before and it got me worried!


----------



## jolou

its what happens when you dont drink enough, it happens to me some mornings, if you are worried tho or it starts to hurt just speak to your mw or gp, im sure its nothing. It would also happen to me in the early evenings if i havent drank much during the day


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

Thankyou jolou! :)


----------



## jolou

ok i think ive scared myself by looking up sophies symptoms on the nhs direct website, i thought id have a look just to see what it said, answered exactly how i did to the nurse on the phone last night, the website ended up giving me a link to the swine flu website...now im worrying she has it, it says if u think you have it not to goto the gp but phone them up but the nurse last night told me to go to gp...im stupid i should not have looked on the damn website


----------



## jolou

its been very quiet here today lol unless im noticing cos im bored today lol


----------



## insomnimama

Today's a cleaning / decorating day for me. And sleeping, as usual. :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Evening ladies! I haven't posted in here much at all have I, I barely know any of you.. I used to post in the first tri thread loads :dohh: 
SO glad it's Friday. I went to get my booking bloods done today aswell as my triple test. Getting tested for Hep C too because of the situation with FOB. Sleeping about an hour a night because I'm stressed and I'm EXHAUSTED.
Does anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## Missy86

works christmas do tomorrow yay

Been told they are keeping me on after my 3 month trial period, double yay

Hows everything with everyone else


----------



## Frufru

:hugs:Hello May Mummies :hi:

I have been so busy with seeing people and trying to get presents and cards sorted for Christmas that I have not had time to post much this week.

Good news about your job Missy - congratulations :)

Glad your new job is going well too Katie :)

This has been a really good week for me - I have managed to sleep well most nights and have felt like I have a bit more energy which makes a change :thumbup: Perhaps this is the elusive 2nd tri bloom we all hear so much about - whatever it is I am grateful and hope it continues :happydance:

I have another road trip this weekend to visit another pod of family ahead of the festive holiday. I will be so grateful when my OH learns to drive and passes his test!

I have my 16w MW appointment on Tuesday - I have not weighed myself for a few weeks so hope the weight gain is not too bad. I am still in my regular jeans for the moment but wear a pair of maternity trousers at work (they are soooo comfy!). I know what you mean about gaining EVERYWHERE Logansmama - hips, thighs, knees, ribs you name it. Ah well it will come off again eventually.

I have just sent off an email about joining a pregnancy yoga class in the new year :thumbup: It is run by a lady that I know from my non-pregnancy classes. I really really hope she has space for me [-o&lt; - I am absolutely rubbish at practising at home under my own steam :dohh:

OH and I have decided to restrict our present buying for one another to £25 this year as we have most things we want and would rather spend our spare cash on things for Wee-J. It seems like I had loads of ideas what to get him a few weeks ago and now my mind it totally blank :dohh: So I am off to have a little surfette of the interweb to look for ideas.

Have a lovely evening everyone


----------



## Missy86

my MW app is on tuesday to Frufru x


----------



## Frufru

Good luck for Tuesday Missy :hugs:

At my booking appointment I think I remember my MW asking if I wanted a home or hospital birth and I might have said I was not sure but probably hospital. But having had time to think about and read up on it I would really like a home birth and hope to chat to her about it on Tuesday.

I have no idea how the MW's at my surgery feel about homebirths so wish me luck!


----------



## Missy86

good luck for that Frufru, I have to have a hospital birth cos of the whole herpes thing but I would be to scared to have a home birth anyway

Would it be a water birth


----------



## Frufru

No I don't think a water birth is for me Missy - I doubt there is enough room in my flat for a birth pool anyway when I think about it.

I have never spent any significant time in hospital in my whole life - I have only ever had 5 visits to hospital (xray in A+E for a sprained wrist, 2 nerve tests when I hurt my foot and my scans so far). The thought of being in hospital for my birth just does not seem right :wacko: I realise that there are a number of things which could happen between now and May that could prevent my dream of a homebirth but for now I am desperate to try and make it happen!

Fingers crossed my MW is receptive to the idea - we shall see ;)

We are slowly telling our friend and family about Wee-J but it is still not common knowledge. The good thing about being naturally curvy is that it is easier to get away with putting on a few pounds - there is a silver lining :rolleyes:


----------



## Missy86

lol my stomach hasnt changed at all, I still have doubts baby is in there lol

I have always felt at home in a hospital weirdly, no idea why


----------



## Windmills

I'm starting to look pregnant I think! I felt really concious of it today at work, because I've been wearing pinafore or empire line type dresses all week and today I work a blouse and trousers because I had a hospital appointment in the morning and didn't want to be flashing my knickers at the MW! :dohh: 
I'd be too scared for a homebirth I think. I'll probably go for the MLU if I can, but if it wasn't in the same building as the normal delivery suite then I wouldn't :blush:


----------



## Missy86

The hospital I am going to is really good, all private rooms and en -suits


----------



## Windmills

I'm at the Women's so assume they're pretty good at birth! :lol: Not sure I'd want a private room, can't decide on that one.


----------



## Missy86

I suppose it depends how it all goes, I may get a bit lonely if I have a c section and have to stay in longer


----------



## Windmills

Well if I go a week over/have the baby at the weekend, my Mum will be there with me all day.. but if I have the baby before the 27th then she'll be able to leave work for the birth but won't be able to stay with me while I'm still in hospital iykwim, because she's a teacher x

ETA- Oh yeah, the point of that was that I'd be really lonely in a private room!


----------



## Missy86

lol I am only having oh with me when I give birth and I hope he doesnt faint


----------



## Windmills

I was planning to have FOB there (aswell as my Mum) too but everything's changed, so now it's just my lovely Mum :D


----------



## Missy86

I am sure your mum is more help than a bloke x


----------



## Windmills

Definitely more use than that bloke anyway :lol: 
Urgh. I wonder if I'll be single for my whole life, whose going to want me when I'm 20, covered in stretch marks and a single mum?


----------



## Missy86

I had that same thought hun when I started getting stretch marks, will I ever get sex again lol


----------



## jolou

evenin ladies, ive had a fun filled night of lice hunting in sophies hair, its hard when she is ill and just wants to lie down.

i had my mum and sophies dad with me at her birth, sooo glad mum was there as sophs dad had no clue at all what to do when things got stressful. I had my own room to recover in and to be honest i loved it lol i felt so rotten and tired i was glad of the peace when visitors went home (god how unsocial do i sound) tho i was home by thursday afternoon, had sophie by c-section 7:40pm on the monday. id love my own room again if im honest.


----------



## jolou

oh and katie, i was 25, single mum and belly like an old woman when i met my OH :) so dont you worry about that lol


----------



## TheOH

Mmmmm

Interesting conversation. 

Just to let you all know that loads of guys don't mind stretch marks. I've always thought of them as lines of life. They show that a person has lived and especially in the case of stretch marks from pregnancy they show that you've had an amazing life experience.


----------



## Windmills

Thanks, not sure I'll meet many who feel the same way though! x


----------



## LogansMama

Don't have time to catch up with everyone right now... BUT

BABY BOY IS HALF WAY COOKED TODAY! :) 20 weeks on the nose!


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. did everyone have a good weekend? 

i can feel my baby moving now :D and can evening see my tummy jumping around when i'm in the bath :D i couldn't quite believe it and asked the midwife when i saw her on friday as it's really early to be able to feel kicking, let alone see it when you are overweight like me, but she said that if the placenta is at the back, which it may be, then the baby would be at the front and it was definately kicks as the baby was kicking the doppler. so i'm a happy bunny :D

just want to get home and have a bath in our bath and watch my tummy again. we've been away for the weekend so haven't been able to see if it happens every time :D

abz xx


----------



## daisyfflur

Oh god I'm so tired. Last working week including travel was 65 hours. Have been up since 5am as I had to travel to Luton for a 8.30 meeting. I'm dead on my feet. When I know I have to be up early I can't sleep properly so I've been awake since 4.30. Good practice I suppose. Roll on Wednesday! 

I had a heart stopping moment last night. I was getting ready for my bath and I was scratching my lower legs where my leggings ended. A couple of mins later I felt this trickle down my ankle and checked and there were bright red blood drops on the bathroom mat. My heart literally stopped and I did that immediate search at the top of my legs but couldn't see where it was coming from. Eventually located a tiny scab where I had been scratching. Who would have thought a tiny tiny scab could bleed so much! :dohh:


----------



## jolou

morning ladies, 

We took sophie to see santa yesterday and she loved it and we found a feee personalised video that can be sent for you child over an email, she loved that even more lol we are officially in christmas mode. The poor thing is still poorly, turns out she had flu and was given some ibuprofen from the doc, seems to be working but she is now playing on the fact she gets pampered when ill...that means she is feeling better lol kept her off school an extra day just be cure she is bettter since she wont eat anything thats hard and cries to be fed...its like she has reverted back to being a baby, hopefully that will stop when she goes to school tomorrow.

Also OH felt the baby kick for the first time yesterday morning in bed, im laying there and i was like wow that was a strong kick! put my own hand where it was and i got 5 big prods on my hand lol told OH and baby stopped (hehe i found that funny), it started up again and OH could feel it, think it feels more real for him now :) been getting the prods again this morning and can feel it again through my hand and seems to be in the same place again, reallly low down, which is where the mw picked up the heartbeat at my 16w appt so it must like laying down low...maybe it will be like jack bauer after all! lol

Abz i sometimes think i can see my belly move slightly when im in the shower but im not 100% sure lol

daisyfflur im always how much blood can come out of something so small! the amount of times ive cut myself shaving and not reallised untill i find it running down my leg.

hope your all well :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Logansmama - half way, goodness time is flying!!

I had a good weekend - I have discovered Becks alcohol free lager and Kopperburg pear cider alcohol free. The pear cider tastes just like the real thing!! 

I think I am definitely feeling the baby now - twice I have experienced almost a rolling sensation which is really strange. It definitely did not like me lying on my left side last night in bed. 

Have my gender scan a week tomorrow - cannot believe it has come round so quickly!!

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## jolou

o i like the becks one and also bevaria (spelling?lol) it tends to be cheaper than the others too. i tried the pear cider and couldnt drink it, it was near the beginning of my pregnancy and was off sweet things, i might give it another go.

cactusgirl i know what you mean about scans coming round so fast, mine is on wendesday and seems like only last week i had my 12 week scan. OH's dad has told him he doesnt want to know the sex...gonna be tricky cos i think his mum wants to know and his sister lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies, how are we all today? 

Well I can a good weekend, went to see the nutcracker with my mum and then spent Sunday decorating my mum and dads house to make it all christmassy!!! Am really looking forward to friday as I have my 20 week scan yay (hopefully find out if we are on team pink or blue!!!) 

Does anyone have any plans for this week? We are officially moving next weekend so the rush is on to get the kitchen finished, the carpets down and the furniture in! Not sure if we are ever going to be ready!!! Still have one essay to finish before christmas but hopefully that will be ok!

Anyway enough from me ... still not feeling the baby kick properly starting to worry a little. 

x x x


----------



## jolou

i wouldnt worry too much about feeling bubs i didnt feel sophie properly till about 22ish weeks i think, if your worried tho would you mw let you hear the heartbeat if you phone her?


----------



## hope&faith09

I think im just going to hold on until the scan on Friday ... then I will see LO and know whats going on ... havent put on much weight either so I hope everything is ok! x x x


----------



## jolou

im sure it will be fine :)


----------



## Moongirl

hi everyone :wave:

how are you all feeling today? It might be my imagination but i don't think i've been quite as exhausted these last few days..... probably just wishful thinking! :haha:

I'm just back from my 16wk midwife appointment, and got to hear my little satsuma's heartbeat :happydance: was really cute! The MW had a feel about my belly and said that baby feels about 18-20 week sized - that would explain why i feel huge already :winkwink: she said it's just a wee growth spurt and might find that s/he hardly seems to grow for a few weeks - it'll all even out :thumbup: 

Next milestone - 4 weeks until my 20 week scan! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## abz

yes. i got told at mine that my uterus is already up to my tummy button, which is apparently very high for 16 weeks. i have no idea what that means, but i hope it's not down to all my pigging out... :D


----------



## Moongirl

hahaha abz - that was exactly my first thought - "yay it is baby and not just cake!" :haha: And even better, she didn't weigh me so i'm still able to remain in denial on that front! :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## abz

well i asked my midwife about weight gain. i'm very overweight in any case. coming in with a bmi of 34, so obviously i don't want to gain any more. but she said that they don't monitor it and that i'm not within their need to know limit, and the only reason i need to keep a check on it is so that i don't have to lose it all again afterwards...

that surprised me. i thought they'd be checking on me and telling me off. my scales are broken and i just daren't weigh myself... i really really daren't...

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies.... BNB has been weird lately. Every time I try to get on here its down for maintenance! Then when I did get on - a whole bunch of posts were there - BEFORE my last one - that weren't there the LAST TIME I was on. Strange!

Like - I never saw the one about the blood dripping down the leg! That would-of FREAKED me out! Glad it was just a scab! LOL.

I go for a check-up today. Can't wait to see the baby! Its an U/S to see if my placenta has moved over. Fingers crossed it has. I would like to have sex again - EVENTUALLY! :) My mom and sister are coming with me too! So thats exciting. They live out of state and just happen to be here right now - so I'm taking them with me!

Other than that - all is well. I've been "nesting" like crazy. OH has about finished the tile floors - on the last bits now. And I have been helping him with the stuff I can do (like grout), but mostly cleaning up after him! And I started painting my living room too! IT looks awesome! Can't wait for it to all be done so I can get my house back together. ITs gonna be so nice when its all finished! LOL - except now that my house is gonna be all pretty - I'm gonna need all new furniture to match! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith don't worry. i only recently started 2 put on weight and it is my 3rd. u feel movements later if it is your 1st baby usually. not long till your scan and then your mind will be at rest! I have mine on thur and am excited though will not find out the sex as against hospital policy and also am on team yellow this time.

abz u must have a big baby if your uterus is high up, i dont think it has anything 2 do with your weight!


----------



## abz

argh. don't tell me that!! it's all that pizza :(


----------



## jolou

abz aparently my uterus was up to my belly button when MW felt it and said it was all normal, that was my 16 week app too lol maybe some mw have different views on whats big :S lol 

we have finallly decided on a boys name if bubs is a boy, Harrison James Thomas Scott, i am thinking of suggesting taking out james (its a family name for my side of the family, theres a james in every single generation going back to the mid 1800s so far) for Stuart as that was my mums first born name who passed away when 3 days old, his name was stuart lee, sophie has leigh as her middle name so would be nice to put something in this baby;s name aswel :)

cant wait for wednesday!!! :D


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Hi ladies.... BNB has been weird lately. Every time I try to get on here its down for maintenance! Then when I did get on - a whole bunch of posts were there - BEFORE my last one - that weren't there the LAST TIME I was on. Strange!

I know what you mean! Every time I try to get on it says down for maintenance and then when I finally get on no one has mentioned it:) Sometimes its down for a while!


----------



## Frufru

Hi everyone :hi:

I really missed BnB over the weekend. I tried to log on Fri night, sat morning and sun evening and it was down for maintenance every time :sad1: I think I must have missed the times when it was up in between the maintenance work :dohh:

We had a lovely time visiting my BIL and his family - their LO is 5 months old now and just a delightful little soul :) They were delighted to hear our news too which was really nice :cloud9: They even gave us a bouncy chair which their LO only used a couple of times and could not get on with :thumbup:

I have been a bit naughty today - OH is really doesn't want to start buying things for LO in earnest until after the 20w scan. I however don't mind/care about waiting - and have not :blush: Today I saw a really lovely play mat on our local gumtree that retails at £50-60 advertised for only £20 being sold by a lady that only lives 15mins walk from our house. I went to see it and it is just what I want so it is now in my cupboard hiding from OH until I build up the courage to tell him what I have done. I also saw an advert for a really good quality mothercare cotbed, which I have emailed about and will be going to see on Thursday. I figure I will have to tell OH about this one though as
1) He has that day off work too so will wonder why I am going to a coastal town 20 miles away 
2) I think he might notice a cotbed in pieces in the car/nursery :dohh:

Oh, and I bought a lovely little knitted cardigan and hat from a charity shop today (nana-knitted and never worn) for only £1.50. It is so lovely.

I managed to get the last few bits I needed from the city for Christmas presents today. I do still have few odds and end to see to but all of them can be picked up at the supermarket. Hurray :happydance:

I have my MW appointment tomorrow afternoon - I am really hoping that I get to hear wee-J's heartbeat :mrgreen: I am also going to ask about if it is possible to have a homebirth - fingers crossed!

I still don't think that I am feeling LO flutter/kick - however whenever I am concentrating on my abdomen trying to decide if the twinges I do experience are wee-J or wind I am just really conscious of my pulse points in my lower abs hammering away - has anyone else noticed this? I am sure wee-J will be dancing away keeping me awake at night in no time ;)

Well I think I have hogged this thread enough for one post!

Have a good afternoon/evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Cactusgirl said:


> Logansmama - half way, goodness time is flying!!
> 
> I had a good weekend - I have discovered Becks alcohol free lager and Kopperburg pear cider alcohol free. The pear cider tastes just like the real thing!!
> 
> I think I am definitely feeling the baby now - twice I have experienced almost a rolling sensation which is really strange. It definitely did not like me lying on my left side last night in bed.
> 
> Have my gender scan a week tomorrow - cannot believe it has come round so quickly!!
> 
> Have a good week everyone!


I tell you what... I feel so good at the moment I could really do with a bottle or ten of the real Becks :haha: Of course I won't but tempting all the same as just don't feel pregnant!! I know I'm not the only one but I feel as if in limbo land at the moment. No movement yet, no sickness - just sore boobs and feeling tired.

I can't wait till my MW appointment on Thursday as I really want to hear my little ones heartbeat too Frufru.

I'm the same about movement - is it just wind or now and again is it flutters... can't tell the difference. I am very windy at the moment though :blush: God, I am so attractive at the moment :rofl:


----------



## Missy86

Hey all 

Hope everyone is doing well, I have my 16 week app tomorrow

any one else have really sore nipples


----------



## jolou

well ive been getting beat up from the inside and wishing bubs would stop kicking so lowwww down, seriously it feels like its kicking its way out of me lol. im sure sophie never kicked me so much down there she just moved alot...

when i first started feeling bubs it was like wind bubbles most of the time and wasnt sure if i needed to trump or if it was bubs lol 

done a bit of Christmas shopping today, bought sophie a peppa pig game for the wii, a magic set and a make your own jewellery set and a christmas top from boots that was half price for £2.50..bargain!


----------



## jolou

Missy86 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I have my 16 week app tomorrow
> 
> any one else have really sore nipples

extremely sore nipples, especially when i take my bra off, i have to wait 10 minutes before putting a top back on lol


----------



## abz

i am very aware of my pulse on my tummy too, and sometimes it's very difficult to work out whether it's baby i'm feeling or my own heartbeat.


----------



## Windmills

Me too abz!
My lovely mum has booked me a gender scan tomorrow night in Manchester at 7.50 :cloud9: so I'll be letting you all know which team I'm on some time after that, depending how long it takes us to get home! xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Two hour nap again girls... Just when I thought I was over this sleepy phase. I sure hope I can break myself of the habit when I have to go back to work in January, but it's not looking likely.


----------



## Missy86

katie_xx said:


> Me too abz!
> My lovely mum has booked me a gender scan tomorrow night in Manchester at 7.50 :cloud9: so I'll be letting you all know which team I'm on some time after that, depending how long it takes us to get home! xxx

Aww great

cant where my pj tops cos of my nipples


----------



## Widger

I'm still really tired, in fact I felt better and now so tired again so think it is normal. I am slightly iron deficient so maybe because of that?

Lucky you Katie with gender scan tomo - good luck xx I really wish I'd booked one now too as got to wait until 21 weeks arrgghh!

Missy - My whole boob area aches - ouch!


----------



## Missy86

I think I may ask the MW if there is any lotion I could put on them

When is your scan Widger


----------



## Widger

Not until 14th Jan at 21 weeks!!! Arrghhhh seems so long to wait already!


----------



## Missy86

wow thats a long time


----------



## jolou

it might feel like ages but the next month will fly by! i cant believe my 20 week scan is wednesday, its flown since i found out when it is, even tho then it felt like an eternity lol


----------



## Windmills

I'm so excited, I've had the worst week of my entire life and I need something good to happen :cloud9: Anyone have any guesses, pink or blue? 
My 12 week scans.. sorry they're a bit rubbish, they're pics of pics x

https://i48.tinypic.com/15g6rth.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/2uo42nd.jpg

Guesses on gender? :D


----------



## happy2bme

Hi everyone, I'm really not managing to get on here at the moment - my job is really busy at this time of year and sometimes I'm just too tired to turn the computer on when I get home! Been ever so tired this week too- really not coping! Saw some friends at the weekend and the late night of 10.30pm!! really tired me out!!
I have one really sore nipple too, especially in the morning. Mentioned it to my midwife last week and she said it's normal. Also getting some hip pain - anyone else getting this? It's on and off and generally on one side???
I'm also feeling really really fat!!!!!!!!!!!! I know this may sound stupid but I'm feeling really self conscious about my body at the moment and finding it hard to adjust - especialy people making comments! Think I'm going to try and post my bump pics on the bump pics page in a bit......
20 week scan on 4th Jan (at 21ish weeks)........can't wait!!!


----------



## mojo401

Jolou,

How is your little girl? Hope she's feeling much better and eating a bit more now. It's horrible when they're sick, we always rotate calpol/nurofen which seems to help. My DD won't eat when she's poorly either and it breaks my heart....she's just finished her second round of antibiotoics this Winter season for 2 stinking colds picked up from toddler group, and is so much better now thank goodness.:happydance: 

Love your boys names by the way, Thomas is on my list if we're team blue. Good luck for your scan on Wed too.

I'm feeling a bit better this week, still sick but it's tapering off a little so fingers crossed it will go away completely soon!


----------



## jolou

Sophie is much better today thanks for asking :) i kept her off school today tho just to give her a bit of a break, shes still not eating much as her throat is hurting, so i bought her some halls, it turns out kids under 6 can have 1 packet a day and helps with a cough and sore throat, seemed to help her as this evenin she actually asked me for more tea.

i was sooo tempted to keep her off the rest of the week lol i dont want her ill for christmas and i managed to get rid of the head lice! there is someone in her class who is not getting rid of them cos we have letters every week! luckily this was the first time sophie had them, i cut her hair (it was down her back and so awkward to comb) into a nice little bob but long enough to tie up...i am determined she is not getting them before christmas! lol


----------



## Windmills

My Mum has one of them in her class too, he keeps spreading nits round the whole class.. she spoke to his mum in the end and asked her not to bring him in until he was clear!


----------



## jolou

haha i like that idea! its such a pain, its not like the stuff is cheap either! the poor thing has had the nit comb through her hair every night since friday lol

just thinkin about it makes me itch! and im nit free lol had mum, OH and sis checkin lol


----------



## jolou

haha i like that idea! its such a pain, its not like the stuff is cheap either! the poor thing has had the nit comb through her hair every night since friday lol

just thinkin about it makes me itch! and im nit free lol had mum, OH and sis checkin lol


----------



## jolou

ok why did it double post :O


----------



## better2gether

Hi everyone. I'm due May 25th. :D

I feel weird... I haven't bought anything yet. But I'm getting the sudden urge to. I wish I could know the sex now! I won't until January 5th. Boo!!!


----------



## jolou

o i know what you mean i keep seeing outfits! im hoping the tinker is a poser and wants to show us what it is lol


----------



## srcoyner

happy2bme said:


> Also getting some hip pain - anyone else getting this? It's on and off and generally on one side???
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've been having really bad hip pains, Keeps me up at night. also can hardly walk from it. I've got an appointment on wednsday(plus gender scan), so I will see i there is something to help then.


----------



## daisyfflur

Have you tried lanisoh (sp?) for your sore nipples? A friend recommended using it before breastfeeding (probably should of asked why) but she swore by it.


----------



## Missy86

daisyfflur said:


> Have you tried lanisoh (sp?) for your sore nipples? A friend recommended using it before breastfeeding (probably should of asked why) but she swore by it.

I will have a look, thanks


----------



## Mork

My midwife gave me lahnisol to use at my 15 week check - great stuff!! Think Boots sell it x


----------



## babyhope

abz said:


> i am very aware of my pulse on my tummy too, and sometimes it's very difficult to work out whether it's baby i'm feeling or my own heartbeat.

That is how I feel! Every time I touch my stomach I can feel my pulse pounding and it makes it hard to distinguish!


----------



## babyhope

Off topic: I am so bummed out, my son really wants a star wars back pack and there is no stores around me carrying them. I found a new one for cheap on ebay and I swore I thought the auction would end at 9PM tonight so I waited til after I got off work to bid, but found out it ended at 9AM and NO ONE had even bidded on it....I am sooo sad :( I really wanted to get it for him for Christmas :(


----------



## jolou

could u not email the seller? might be worth a shot


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> could u not email the seller? might be worth a shot

I did! That is how desperate I am:wacko: LOL... I hope they are still willing to sell it to me.


----------



## jolou

haha its amazing what we will do to get the present our kids want


----------



## expectingmay6

im due may 6th :D cnt w8


----------



## LogansMama

Katie - EXCITED to hear what you are having! I'm guessing a boy - but I suck at guessing.... which means its probably a girl! :) 

Babyhope - I hope you get that backpack! I bet the seller just wants to get rid of it and will probably sell it to you!

As for me - I had my 20 week check up today! It went super! My mom and sister came with me... so they got to see too! The U/S tech let us see baby in 3D! It was sooo cool! He is super cute - if I do say so myself! 

My previa has corrected itself - which is great news... that means I can get back to SEX for one thing - :) - and still have a shot at my VBAC too! 

Baby is already head down. And I didn't realize how HIGH UP baby is! The tech seriously was using the wand BY MY UPPER RIB CAGE to see parts of him! I was so surprised! I really didn't think he'd be so high up already! I guess that explains the shortness of breath though!

He is measuring perfectly and looks great health wise! I couldn't be happier. I posted a pic in a seperate thread, but I'll put them here too!
 



Attached Files:







001_1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyhope

Jolou and Logansmama- I am soooo happy:happydance: The seller got back to me and said that they would sell it to me!!! They are also selling it to me at the price of the starting bid which was $8.50 instead of the buy it now price of $13!!! I know my son is going to love it!!! 

Logansmama- that is so great that your mom and sister got to see! And in 3D! My hubby wants to get one already but I was worried about the baby being too small still, at 20 weeks how did your baby look? I was thinking of getting one at 26-30 weeks but hubby said he will pay for 2...so should I go for it? 

Now go have :sex:!!!!!


----------



## jolou

posted in your separate thread logan but il do it here too lol :) those pics are so good! i still think he is camera shy hehe

katie good luck finding out the sex today! fingers crossed the legs aint crossed :D I have mine tomorrow and been trying to think of ways to make sure baby is moving about enough that we might get to glimpse, theres another thread here somewhere from someone else and some ideas was cherry cola or fruit juice lol i know bubs goes on the wriggle if i have mite aero so maybe il have that at 9am just before the scan haha

woohoo babyhope glad you got what your son wanted, sophie has asked for a rupert the bear magic set :S no idea where she got the idea from but i cant see it, so i bought her a cheap little one, i dont think she would be abel to do the tricks anyway and would be down to me doing the tricks lol.

I was silly last night and stayed up untill 1am watching various things i recorded on the tv and watching the last episode of one tree hill for this season as i am impatient and couldnt wait for next week! i cried like a baby the whole way through!


----------



## Missy86

Hey all

just had my Mw app and she found the heartbeat straight away, little monster was prop asleep again lol

Hope yours went ok FruFru


----------



## jolou

i just got in from a quick run to the shops for selotape and found the rupert the bear magic set Sophie asked santa for on sunday, couldnt believe it! and it was only 1.99 when its ment to be 10.00. So thats the 2 things she actually asked for bought! woohoo


----------



## Mrs RC

Hi Girls!

Sorry it's been so long since I posted in this thread - I just seem to have been so busy!

Work is really hectic this week - can't wait for next week when it is quieter then off for 10 days over Christmas...bliss!!

MiniR is a little wriggler - can feel baby loads during the day and hubby has also felt a little movement! Its so exciting!

Our '20 week' scan is on 7 Jan when I'm actually nearer 23 weeks! Still - really looking forward to it. I don't think we'll find out the gender - I'm having quite a lot of fun guessing, though I keep referring to baby as he and him bu I only have a girls name picked out!!

I'm getting terrible heartburn at the moment and my tummy has just popped out (along with my tummy button - I already had a bit of an outie and now its worse!!) Seem to be keeping the stretch marks at bay at the mo though(fingers crossed)

Its so lovely to read about everyone else's babies! Logansmama - your boy is so cute. Can't believe something like that is in me too!!

Los of Love.

xx


----------



## abz

good afternoon everyone. i'm on the late shift tonight.

i've just been reading the stuff about rsbabe being a troll, and as much as it shocked me, and upset me, it also really shocked me how fast the members on here engaged in a witch hunt to find her in real life and get her into trouble rather than letting those with some authority and knowledge do it. i know we all have really strong feelings about things like this, but it worries me that people are that willing to ruin someone's life, even if they are a complete *** (wasn't sure which word to write in there, ha).

anyways. think i can feel mini mic bumping around in there at the moment which is good as i haven't felt her for a while (and the last couple of days i have somehow switched from referring to bump as him to her, weird).

good luck today katie :D can't wait to find out what you're having.

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i couldnt believe abt RSbabe either, it is disgusting how she has posed 2 be in this situation and has basically been laughing at us being supportive. what a sad life some1 must have 2 do something like that. it is downright mean and insensitive when other people have real problems. all i can say is karma and at some point she will get what she deserves!


----------



## abz

she will, but i don't think it's our place to do that, maybe the forum itself will, but people started going on about finding out her address and contacting her work. it made me really really angry, and a fool. it wasn't until i was telling someone about it this lunch time that i started thinking it was a bit iffy that she'd bother to update us, complete strangers, on how the emergency was going, until i figured she was proper friends with someone. i thought she just must be. and i work in IT and come across things like this. but i guess i'm just too trusting, ha. 
but regardless of that i wouldn't stalk someone to their home or their work. i think the original people that rang and caught her at it, fair enough, but after that it started to sound rather nasty...


----------



## shawnie

Can't say I know the story. Not sure I even care to know it really lol I take it a troll on here is someone who's faking to be someone they aren't?


----------



## abz

you got it. but i've already expended all the typing i want to on her :)

how is everyone doing today? i'm at work until 11pm tonight and tomorrow. although i'm going to try and persuade the office staff that they don't need me tomorrow night really... ha.


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> i just got in from a quick run to the shops for selotape and found the rupert the bear magic set Sophie asked santa for on sunday, couldnt believe it! and it was only 1.99 when its ment to be 10.00. So thats the 2 things she actually asked for bought! woohoo

Woohoo!!! Isn't great when we get the things they want!!! Can't wait to see their faces on Christmas!!!


----------



## babyhope

Ladies I know this is always posted...but...I rarely feel the baby:nope: I have felt it before but recently I am not really feeling anything. My last doctors appointment was December 2 and everything looked good, he/she was sleeping and my next appointment is December 30...should I be worried cause I am not really feeling anything?


----------



## abz

ha. that's fantastic jolou :D i can't wait to have a little one at christmas. it must be so much fun :D (after all the stress of the finding pressies of course...)


----------



## jolou

aww babyhope i really wouldnt worry, last week bubs hardly moved at all for me (unless i ate chocolate ) the week before it felt like it didnt move at all, i ended up practically prodding my belly to get it to move lol today its been very quiet untill i had some iron bru, i think it likes sugar ;)

abz its fun getting the presents for her! tho i do tend to push what i loved as a kid onto her, last year i bought her a barbie house and loads of barbies when woolies were going out of business so everything was cheap..she hardly touches it, if it was me id have loved it lol (ive still got my barbies /blush lol) i should just learn to accept the fact she only likes craft things. the only non fun thing is the early morning...we were up at half 5 last year, ok i needed to get stuff done as we had guests but still i lie in woulda been nice lol, this year she is at her dads for christmas day and back home boxing day :( it sucks but at least i get one last christmas of peace and quiet as next year we will have 2 lol and i have a feeling she wont be wanting to goto her dads on christmas day anymore (we alternate each year) especially as she gets older.


----------



## Windmills

Thanks ladies.. I've just got in from work, getting ready to leave.. I have to Nair my belly :wacko: :blush: It's gone hairy since my last scan, how mad!
I'll be on to update you all about 9 probably :happydance: xxx


----------



## abz

ha. mine has too katie. and i appear to be getting a line on it... weird.


----------



## jolou

same here i have a line of hair going from my belly button right down and now a faint one is starting going up from my belly button! this pregnancy thing is fun eh ;)


----------



## abz

it's one hell of a chuckle that's for sure :) but my line looks more like pigmented skin rather than hair...


----------



## happy2bme

Yes mine seems to be getting hairy too....although no line yet!


----------



## Widger

My whole belly as got darker hair on it now... not hairy hairy but I didn't really notice it like this before, although suppose I wasn't slathering on cocoa butter day and night either. 

I thought the baby was supposed to develop fine hair on its body, not the mums :haha: If this continues we will all be a bunch of yetis by the end!!!


----------



## Mork

:rofl: at picturing us all as yeti's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jolou

waddling yeti's at that ;)


----------



## Windmills

Glad we're all hairy.. keeping you all in suspense, about to post a whole thread about myself muahaha xxx


----------



## jolou

i was just thinking about youu!! lol


----------



## Windmills

:lol: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jolou

woohooo now you can buy all the nice cute pretty things :D i loved doing that with sophie :D


----------



## Windmills

I know, I'm looking on the Next website now!! Trying to resist buying because I had to get an advance to buy xmas presents, only got it today and have spent like a quarter already :dohh: xx


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> Jolou and Logansmama- I am soooo happy:happydance: The seller got back to me and said that they would sell it to me!!! They are also selling it to me at the price of the starting bid which was $8.50 instead of the buy it now price of $13!!! I know my son is going to love it!!!
> 
> Logansmama- that is so great that your mom and sister got to see! And in 3D! My hubby wants to get one already but I was worried about the baby being too small still, at 20 weeks how did your baby look? I was thinking of getting one at 26-30 weeks but hubby said he will pay for 2...so should I go for it?
> 
> Now go have :sex:!!!!!


LOL! 

I would wait a couple more weeks - till 25-6ish... although even at 20 I thought baby was adorable!


----------



## srcoyner

just got babck from the doctors, had a scan,but baby's back was towards us. The baby was a little tilted thought,and we could see a little of what seems to be a boy, But doc. is not going to say for sure until our 20 week scan. 
I will try and post the scan pictures later, i have to go to my mom's to scan them.


----------



## babyhope

OMG! Ladies I just ate ONE slice of pizza and my stomach got HUGE!!! This better be bloat, it looks like I've gained 10 pounds:haha: I look soooo big!


----------



## abz

i already look like a sodding yeti :( 

abz xx


----------



## lillprutten

OK. I am going on my scan next week, not a private one.
Midwife said last time she will tell me the gender if she can see it.
I thought of asking her to get a photo of the gender, but my mom said she might find that a weird request.
Do you think it is weird to get a "photoproof" of the gender?


----------



## Frufru

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all ok - there has been a fair amount of action on here today!

Congratulations on your little girl katie :)

Awesome news about S-E-X being back on the menu Logansmama - I felt so crappy through 1st tri I wondered if I would ever feel like being rude again. I need not have worried :blush: 

Jolou - I too am a BIG one tree fan. I watched the penultimate episode on E4 last night and as REALLY looking forward to next weeks show. I shall have a box of tissues handy.

Babyhope I have not felt any movement yet (just wind :blush:). I mentioned this to my MW who said I might not feel anything clearly discernable as movement until after 19weeks so I guess I just have to wait and see.

Missy I am glad your MW appointment went ok today. Mine did too. MW is quite keen on supporting homebirths where possible - she actually works 2 days a week at my doctors surgery completing routine MW appointments and the rest of the time she is one of the on call homebirth MW's :thumbup: She has said I need to let them know about my preference for a homebirth at my 34 week appointment and then they will arrange for a home visit at 36 weeks so a homebirth can be planned for. I just hope that on the day LO decides to come that they have enough staff for me to stay at home - fingers crossed!

My MW found Wee-J's heartbeat with the doppler straight away which was very reassuring and quite magical to hear :cloud9: OH is well gutted he could not get time off work to come too :sad1: However, it is only abour 4 weeks until our next scan which he will make sure he comes to, even if he has to book the day off as holiday. I am getting scanned the same day as widger :)

Have a great night everyone x


----------



## DWandMJ

better2gether said:


> Hi everyone. I'm due May 25th. :D
> 
> I feel weird... I haven't bought anything yet. But I'm getting the sudden urge to. I wish I could know the sex now! I won't until January 5th. Boo!!!

We're due date twins!

Jolou- ROFL over the waddling yettis :)


Less than two days until our big gender scan... Can't wait! Then I won't feel guilty about shopping!


----------



## babyhope

Katie- Congratulations on your little girl!!! My mom and dad want a little girl and hubby has announced that he wants a little girl too...so now I am kinda hoping it is a little girl!!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi everyone, I haven't posted in a while... I'm feeling pretty down. Aubrey hasn't been sleeping very well (averaging 5 feeds a night, and 2 nights ago was up every hour :() I had a nurse over today because she's been showing signs of developmental delay, her core muscles aren't very strong so she has a hard time with being on her tummy, and pushing up with her arms... it's just really depressing when it seems like everyone on my facebook with babies is announcing how their baby is crawling, walking, etc, and they are all younger than aubrey ...

I feel like a failure as a mom, and don't know how i'm gonna do with 2... I cried at so many of the questions the nurse was asking me because i'm just so stressed that i'm doing something that is causing her to be delayed :*(


----------



## better2gether

BabeeAngel said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted in a while... I'm feeling pretty down. Aubrey hasn't been sleeping very well (averaging 5 feeds a night, and 2 nights ago was up every hour :() I had a nurse over today because she's been showing signs of developmental delay, her core muscles aren't very strong so she has a hard time with being on her tummy, and pushing up with her arms... it's just really depressing when it seems like everyone on my facebook with babies is announcing how their baby is crawling, walking, etc, and they are all younger than aubrey ...
> 
> I feel like a failure as a mom, and don't know how i'm gonna do with 2... I cried at so many of the questions the nurse was asking me because i'm just so stressed that i'm doing something that is causing her to be delayed :*(

I'm sorry you feel that way! But you are definitely not a failure as a mom! So banish those thoughts. What did the nurse say to you? :hugs:


----------



## better2gether

DWandMJ said:


> better2gether said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm due May 25th. :D
> 
> I feel weird... I haven't bought anything yet. But I'm getting the sudden urge to. I wish I could know the sex now! I won't until January 5th. Boo!!!
> 
> We're due date twins!
> 
> Jolou- ROFL over the waddling yettis :)
> 
> 
> Less than two days until our big gender scan... Can't wait! Then I won't feel guilty about shopping!Click to expand...

Yay! How are you feeling at 17 weeks? I feel very unpregnant at the moment. Just eating a lot, lol. Have you felt the baby yet? I'm so jealous, my gender ultrasound isn't until January 5th!


----------



## BabeeAngel

The nurse told me it's not my fault and that it's because she is a fussy baby and likes to be held that she didn't get enough time on her belly... The lack of sleep and hormones are making me so crazy!


----------



## DWandMJ

better2gether said:


> DWandMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better2gether said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm due May 25th. :D
> 
> I feel weird... I haven't bought anything yet. But I'm getting the sudden urge to. I wish I could know the sex now! I won't until January 5th. Boo!!!
> 
> We're due date twins!
> 
> Jolou- ROFL over the waddling yettis :)
> 
> 
> Less than two days until our big gender scan... Can't wait! Then I won't feel guilty about shopping!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! How are you feeling at 17 weeks? I feel very unpregnant at the moment. Just eating a lot, lol. Have you felt the baby yet? I'm so jealous, my gender
> ultrasound isn't until January 5th!Click to expand...

I'm actually feeling pretty good. The insomnia and ms have both subsided. Only real issue is that I can't take anything stronger than tylenol when I get a headache or migraine. I started feeling flutters at 14w. I don't think there have been any proper kicks yet but I can feel stronger flutters and rolling. What's weird is that I can't really see a bump when I'm standing (I just look thick) but first thing in the morning it's a hard lump that's undeniably baby.
How are you feeling? Getting the 2nd tri bloom yet? The gender scan will
come soon enough! We're already halfway through December and only a week and a half from Christmas.... It'll be here before you know it ;) 

Have you picked out any names? Dh stopped playing the name game with me until we find out the gender and I'm hoping my interest in nursery decor picks up after we find out... Right now it's kinda 'blah'. 

My monthly appointment would have fallen right in the middle of my doc's vacation, so they gave me an option of before or after the holidays. I jumped at the chance :)


----------



## DWandMJ

P.S. To try to increase your babies movement, have you tried eating something sugary shortly before laying down for the night? I'm finding that having like a bowl of ice cream or sherbet and then relaxing on the couch with my feet kicked up results in the most action... Worth a shot anyhow :)

Also, if you pay attention to the stretching pains of your uterus, you become aware of the placement of things. When you feel bubbles in your tummy, it will help you in differentiating gas from the flutters.


----------



## DWandMJ

BabeeAngel said:


> The nurse told me it's not my fault and that it's because she is a fussy baby and likes to be held that she didn't get enough time on her belly... The lack of sleep and hormones are making me so crazy!

:hug:


----------



## Frufru

Morning Girls,

2 posts for me in less than 12 hours!

I need to get showered, dressed and leave for work in the next 20-25 mins and I am still on the sofa in my pj's reading BnB :rolleyes: We are having a Christmas dinner at work today in our canteen so at least I do not need to pack up my lunch.

I was hoping the MW would forget to weigh me yesterday but no such luck!. According to the MW's scales I have put on about half a stone so far (7 pounds) which was about what I had thought - she did not comment on it so I guess it must be ok!

I have just been looking at Mummykel's thread of 20 week bumps. Honestly my 'bump' at the moment is still really low and looks rather bloaty I think and is really not that big - Wee-J has got some serious growing to do in the next 4 weeks to catch up with some of the 20w bumps there! With how my shape has changed so far I think I might have a very low wide wrap-a-round bump - we shall see!

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:


----------



## jolou

Morning ladies!!!!! 

Well im one happy waddling yeti, we had out 20 week scan this morning and turns out i was right!! (i lovvve being right) we are on team :blue: :D:D:D i'm soo pleased, i wanted to have one of each. All the measurements are perfect for 20 weeks and he was a right mover, the sonographer had to get me moving on to different sides so she could get the spine measurements but everytime i moved he done a somersault lol He was very proud to show off his little boy bits, the sonographer mentioned how it was undoubtedly a boy and you cant miss it :O lol

*BabeeAngel* i really wouldnt worry too much if your friends babies are crawling and things, all babies are different, my friends little girl is 10 months and not crawling, some babies are just stronger than others, yours might be quicker at doing other things, (me and my sis were very fast walkers both by 10 months but quite slow with talking) did the nurse give you any advice?
Remember you are not a failure as mum!!

Frufru half a stone aint bad! i think ive put on a stone already :( weight watchers is calling asap once harrison is born (hehehe that seems weird typing his name now lol)


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies ... oops its afternoon already where has the time gone! 

Well last night i went to bed early as OH was down at the new house doing the kitchen but when he came in he insisted on waking me up and offering me food (which I didnt want as I was already feeling ill enough!) But suddenly he said ha ha look at your belly its all sticking out and your getting red marks and hairy! Well thanks alot but at least it looks like im growing a bit!!! yay! 

I have my 20 week scan on Friday, cant wait now am so excited about seeing little one again and seeing if im right about the gender!!! Me and OH are thinking boy - I have seen so many clothes that I love!!! 

I agree with Jolou, all babies develop differently, my niece is 10 months and shows no signs of wanting to crawl she just sits and waits for you to go to her! 

Anyway enough from me now only 4 days till im half way!!! yay!

x x x


----------



## abz

oh BA. don't feel that way :( you are definately not a failure as a mum. did the nurse give you any helpful advice? has your health visitor not had anything helpful to say? that is what they are there for. my best friend's babies didn't crawl at all. they got around by rolling everywhere. try not to fret.

congrats to everyone who has had a scan :D i can't wait for mine in the new year :)

well i've been babysitting for my friend this morning and i've just got to work to start a 10 hour shift. my mum is arriving from scotland this evening so no doubt she'll have taken over my house by the time i get there :D

OH has bought a tree but he hasn't found a stand yet so that's his mission after work...

11 people have been laid off from OH's work just before christmas :( thankfully for us he wasn't one of them, but what an awful time to do that to so many people :(

abz xx


----------



## jolou

oh dear its hard enough having to lay people off but just before christmas...ouch. My OH is the HR for his site and hates having to do stuff like that, earlier in the year he was having to sort out redundancies, who would be in risk groups etc, i dont think he slept for weeks.

I have just bought the first baby boy thing from ebay hehehe just a tiny pair of trainers for £2 :) oh its so tempting to go out buying stuff now!


----------



## abz

ha. restrain yourself jolou!! you'll bankrupt yourself just in time for christmas!! :D

i have bought two things and i promised myself that would be it until we found out what we were having, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## jolou

im behaving! im thinking january sales :D plus i think my sister will go mad enough for the 2 of us...plus i have no where to put them yet, we need to sort out sophies wardrobe and her chest of drawers...i dared to look in there the other day and the little bugger hides things in them already! shes 5!! i found my eyeliner lipstick blusher....ive been looking for them for weeks (i ony go in one of her drawers which is the underwear and pj's lol) the selotape i needed to wrap her bday stuff up with and stones...she went through a stage of collecting stones..for no reason at all, yes she is an odd one lo


----------



## abz

ha. a little hoarder already then :D

well my best mate has a boy and a girl and she's kept all the clothes. so after my 20 week scan i need to go through whichever are relavent and get to keep what i want :D woo. so i may not need to buy an awful lot to be honest. i want to buy one really nice outfit but other than that i think for newborn i'll be concentrating on babygroes. i've only ever seen people getting really angry with 'proper' clothes for teeny babies, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## jolou

well i found a duffle bag of plain white baby-gros so im sorted with that anyway and i had loads of proper clothes for sophie when she was first born :) only cos i was out every day picking mum up from work lol it was mainly little leggings and tops. 

A friend of OH is expecting a little girl around the same time im due, they already have a boy and saved all his things and said we were welcome to everything as its the right season! ive said the same about sophies old things but she was born in november so some might not be suitable.


----------



## abz

i'm sure some of it will come in very handy. even at the wrong time of year. my best mate's babies were both born in may, so i'm lucky :D


----------



## jolou

well to be honest i didnt really buy winter stuff when she was born as she would wear a snowsuit or warm coat when we went out, if i was warm i knew she would be nearly as warm, so i have lots of long sleeve tops that would be fine for may i think, not like we have the best weather is it lol

they can have a root through and what is not wanted will be stuck onto ebay :)


----------



## abz

i am sure a lot of it will be fine :) 

i am starting to get rather excited now. i don't know if it's because it's christmas and this time next year i will have a wee one for the festivities or what, but it's all suddenly seeming much more real and exciting. am trying to be excited rather than worrying all the time, ha.


----------



## shawnie

Yay Jo! Congrats on baby Harrison! 

HUGS baybeeAngel!


----------



## shawnie

awwwws, I haven't bought anything yet. Things are still sinking in for me..My sister told me yesterday she bought the baby a christmas gift and for some reason I thought she was talking about my niece lol She was like "no silly, your baby" LMAO I think a big reason im holding back (aside from money) is that were going to be moving and im trying to get rid of things right now. I hate going to stores during the holidays too. Way too crowded for me.


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> Morning ladies!!!!!
> 
> Well im one happy waddling yeti, we had out 20 week scan this morning and turns out i was right!! (i lovvve being right) we are on team :blue: :D:D:D i'm soo pleased, i wanted to have one of each. All the measurements are perfect for 20 weeks and he was a right mover, the sonographer had to get me moving on to different sides so she could get the spine measurements but everytime i moved he done a somersault lol He was very proud to show off his little boy bits, the sonographer mentioned how it was undoubtedly a boy and you cant miss it :O lol

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I remember a conversation we had where we were saying that our pregnancies this time were totally opposite of last time so we were thinking that maybe we would be having the opposite sex....and you got yours!!!! Does this mean I will get mine:haha: I already have a boy and this pregnancy has been sooo different I am hoping it is a girl!!! Oh I can't wait to find out!!!!

Congratulations again on your little boy!!


----------



## babyhope

So I am feeling irritated with my doctor now! Everyone is having a 20 week scan and finding out the gender but my doctor has not mentioned anything to me! I do have a scan 5 days after Christmas which will be when I am 20 weeks so I really hope they find the gender out then. But the doctor didn't mention anything special about this appointment it is just another routine one....But I wanted to know the sex before Christmas!!!


----------



## jolou

haha i know babyhope its weird how i got it right!! Id imagine if your having a scan at 20 weeks you could mention before hand you want to know the sex if possible. I had to do this today, i had to state before it started i wanted to know what it is and had to wait till the very end before she would look as the scan was for measurements etc.

man im feelin tired this evening i cant get moving at all!!


----------



## Mrs A

could someone copy and paste the babes of may banner for me to copy pls xxx


----------



## Pixie81

Hi Ladies,

I've not been on here in ages, so still need to read up on everyone's posts.

We went for our 20 week scan today and all was well, although we couldn't find out the sex (boo hoo:cry:). We have to go back on Monday for a second scan. They did all the measurements of the head, limbs, spine, etc. Checked all fingers and thumbs were present, and the heart was beating just fine. But it was lying face down so that she couldn't get to the heart to measure it, so I have to go back for this to be done. She said that she couldn't see anything prominant between the legs, but she couldn't be 100% sure that it is definately a girl. We're all going for my private scan on Saturday so that my DS can come and be a part of it. Our NHS hospital are really horrible and wouldn't let us take him in for the 12 week scan and I think he feels a bit pushed out. It will be nice that he can be a part of it this time. Can't wait til the weekend now!! I will come on here and let you all know what team i'm in as soon as I know.

My friend bought over a big bag full of baby vests and sleepsuits today. She works as a nanny and one of her clients passed them on for me. Half of them have never been worn and are in doubles as she had twins. They're so lovely. Such pretty colours and all good brands. So pleased. I have so many newborn vests now though I doubt beanie will get to wear them all before *she's* grown out of them!

I've got a really nasty cough and cold at the moment, mixed with heartburn and a dodgy tummy... so feeling kinda pants. I hope I feel better soon. I was up til 3am this morning coughing so am exhausted now. Fingers crossed for a sleep-filled night tonight.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Mrs A

I fould out were on team blue today!!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/239694-20-week-scan.html my post for pics :) xxx


----------



## Pixie81

Don't agree with my ticker... I can feel wriggling, but not so that it wakes me up. I've only felt 3 proper kicks and that was weeks ago. I can't see/feel it from the outside. My baby must be really lazy! Lol.


----------



## Pixie81

We posted at the same time Mrs A! Congratulations again! Have you picked any names yet? Will you be decorating the nursery blue?


----------



## jolou

haha i thought the same thing pixie i still dont feel it enough to be woken up...in saying that i didnt with sophie either, i must be a deep sleeper. 

After phoning the hospital a few weeks back to see if sophie could come and they said yes its fine, we took her today but OH and sophie had to wait outside whilst i had measurements done, they were allowed in right at the end to find out the sex and to see him moving about (i keep typing it!!!), i guess its good she got to come in but i had to tell OH it was really boring doing the measurements and didnt really see much, they didnt even tell him the reason he had to wait, he had took sophie to the loo then i got called in.. so im a tad annoyed at that.. oh well :)

there are sooo many in team blue!!

we had a chippy tea and now i feel sick :(


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies, 

After feeling stomach pains all day today I went to the loo earlier and found some blood so we have spent the rest of the afternoon / evening in hospital. They are suspecting placenta previa ... to be confirmed at my scan on Friday. Glad we heard spuds heartbeat but hope everything is ok at the scan. 

Hope everyone has had a good day. x x x


----------



## Mrs A

nope not decorating blue more neutral colours! not thought of boys names yet xx


----------



## Pixie81

Same as us, went for neutral colours. You can never be too sure! Lol. Better start thinking of names now... we're half way there already! *excited!* xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

i know i cant believe it we'll have to book our next door beds in the ward soon eeeeeeek its over halfway now argggggghhh!! xxxx


----------



## jolou

hope everything goes ok on friday hope&faith :)

awww you get a nursery to decorate :( we live in a 2bed box and sophies room is not big enough for a baby aswel so he will be in with us untill hopefully we can afford to move later in the year. i love doing up rooms!!


----------



## babyhope

Haha! If I am having a girl EVERYTHING is going to be pink:haha:


----------



## better2gether

DWandMJ said:


> better2gether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DWandMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better2gether said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm due May 25th. :D
> 
> I feel weird... I haven't bought anything yet. But I'm getting the sudden urge to. I wish I could know the sex now! I won't until January 5th. Boo!!!
> 
> We're due date twins!
> 
> Jolou- ROFL over the waddling yettis :)
> 
> 
> Less than two days until our big gender scan... Can't wait! Then I won't feel guilty about shopping!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! How are you feeling at 17 weeks? I feel very unpregnant at the moment. Just eating a lot, lol. Have you felt the baby yet? I'm so jealous, my gender
> ultrasound isn't until January 5th!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually feeling pretty good. The insomnia and ms have both subsided. Only real issue is that I can't take anything stronger than tylenol when I get a headache or migraine. I started feeling flutters at 14w. I don't think there have been any proper kicks yet but I can feel stronger flutters and rolling. What's weird is that I can't really see a bump when I'm standing (I just look thick) but first thing in the morning it's a hard lump that's undeniably baby.
> How are you feeling? Getting the 2nd tri bloom yet? The gender scan will
> come soon enough! We're already halfway through December and only a week and a half from Christmas.... It'll be here before you know it ;)
> 
> Have you picked out any names? Dh stopped playing the name game with me until we find out the gender and I'm hoping my interest in nursery decor picks up after we find out... Right now it's kinda 'blah'.
> 
> My monthly appointment would have fallen right in the middle of my doc's vacation, so they gave me an option of before or after the holidays. I jumped at the chance :)Click to expand...

My boyfriend, bless his heart, is doing his best. He bought me a heating pad for my lower back. And he is deadset on buying me a pregnancy pillow. Makes tea for me and such. I'm lucky. Him being so nice helps me feel good! :D Is second tri bloom a lie? Because I haven't seen any of it yet! Haha. My skin is okay. But I think the fact I'm drinking at least two liters of water a day has something to do with it. I wish I would glow! The boyfriend is CONVINCED it's a girl. So all we have been talking about is girl names. He liked Leslie, Jade, and Delilah. I really wish I could say I liked them (no offense). But it just doesn't click for me! It will take us awhile to agree. I like the name Noah for a boy. Or Blake. I obviously think this baby is a boy. If it is a girl, she sure threw me through a loop. What about you? Are you glowing? Any names?


----------



## better2gether

Boy or girl, I like neutral colors as well! :D I've never been big on pink. Too much just makes me go "ick." But that is just me! I love yellows, browns, oranges, and greens.


----------



## LogansMama

So - I think we need to update our list with the sex of baby for those of us that know! This is so exciting! Love it!


----------



## LogansMama

Katie - Congrats on your girl!
Jolou and Mrs A - Congrats on your boys!


----------



## LogansMama

hope - I hope all is okay with you. I bet it IS a previa. Hopefully it will correct itself for you like mine did! I find it odd that they are making you wait two days for a scan.... seems to me like they should have done it right away.... ah well. Keep us posted. Hopefully its nothing major! In the meantime, just take it easy!


----------



## Windmills

I don't want to go to work :cry: I want to go baby shopping! I'm so beyond bored of my job already, I could do it in my sleep. :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

Obviously I mean shopping for things for my baby, rather than shopping FOR a baby :lol:


----------



## Widger

Congrats on baby girl Katie. 

Congrats to the rest of you on your boys. Arrghhhh FruFru how are we going to wait till 14th Jan to find out!!!!! 

Got MW appointment today so hope to hear the heartbeat woo hoo!!

Hope - hope all is ok at the docs xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Jolou and Mrs A congrats on your blues

BabeeAngel - I don't know much about baby development but just looking at my own friends babies they all seem to be at different stages. You are not a bad mum at all.
I don't know how you cope with another little one to look after at the same time!

Hope&faith really hope everything is ok for you and let us know how you get on.

I have not been able to get on since Monday. I completely freaked myself out watching that Amanda Holden midwife programme. DH had to calm me right down - I was sobbing my heart out in a panic!!!! I have seen things before but not when I have been pregnant and knowing that I am going to have to go through it myself!! I think it shocked DH to see me in such a state about it tbh! And I think he now realises what a big thing giving birth actually is!!!

I am still feeling ok - can get tired on some days but then every other night I seem to wake about 3am for a couple of hours. My bump still looks tiny compared to some ladies on here but it is definitely there now.

I think I am really starting to feel the LO now - it feels like little scratches inside. Rage Against the Machine came on the radio earlier and it started going mad!!! Don't know if it can even hear at the moment - might have been the vibrations as had it on quite loud!!

Countdown is now on - 5 days until gender scan!!


----------



## jolou

haha cactus girl looks like you may have a rage against the machine fan there ;) we think Harrison is a artic monkeys fan, it came on at the Christmas party for OH work and omg he would not stop moving about! but then again he kicks me when i play backstreet boys lol. I watched the Amanda Holden thing too and even tho ive been through it all i got a bit freaked out and was crying when that baby was born at the end!.


----------



## clogsy90

omg why did noone explain to me about stretch marks  just went for a shower and i knew i didn't have any on my stomche (yet) nd tht i did on my bum  but i didn't expect them ll over my thighs :( how am i meant to hide these :( o well i knew my body would change and i don't mind for my baby :)


----------



## jolou

ahh the joys of being pregnant :) i have always had a few thin ones on the tops of my thighs, i just use stretch mark cream and now bio oil (it was on offer lol), ive always used the cream and they do fade eventually :) good job sarongs are fashionable with swim wear


----------



## Cactusgirl

clogsy90 said:


> omg why did noone explain to me about stretch marks  just went for a shower and i knew i didn't have any on my stomche (yet) nd tht i did on my bum  but i didn't expect them ll over my thighs :( how am i meant to hide these :( o well i knew my body would change and i don't mind for my baby :)

stretch marks on your thighs??? I have been checking my stomach and boobs did not think to look that far down?!?

What is that about?!


----------



## jolou

i guess where ever we put the weight on is where the stretch marks will appear if your prone to them. i wish i was one of those lucky ones who dont get them! lol


----------



## clogsy90

i know thts where i hd been checking aswell and in our bathroom our mirror cuts off near my bum and thtat how i noticed my bum and then checking to see if there was more saw them all over my thighs aswell :( maybe this way i can void my tummy


----------



## shawnie

I've always had stretch marks. I'm one of those when growing up who was 100lbs then went to 150 then went to 110 then back up to 170 then down to 120 lol Im at the most ive ever been right now so not sure when Ill see more stretch marks or not. Im kinda hoping they stay the same but will see. I gain weight all over rather then in any one spot normally.


----------



## maybebaby3

ok i was on team yellow, esp made easy by fact our hospital had a no gender telling policy but i went 4 my 20wk scan and the sonographer asked if we wanted 2 know. i wasnt sure but my dh has been having a tough time at work lately and really wanted 2 know so we said yes esp as my son was with us and desperately wants a brother (though my daughter wanted baby 2 b a girl). anyway it turns out that my intuition was right 4 the 3rd time! it's a boy! so am now officially team blue! hope all you lovely ladies r ok xxxxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

congrats Maybebaby!! Fab news!


----------



## shawnie

maybebaby yay thats great news lady! Congrats!


----------



## Pixie81

I got stretch marks on my thighs the first time round, although I don't seem to remember getting them when I was pregnant... I was obviously so big when they came that I couldn't see my thighs! Lol.

They do fade. Mine are very pale silvery lines now and you can hardly see them.

Does anyone know, if you aready have silvery stretchmarks from a previous pregnancy, will they go really dark and red again the next time you get pregnant?


----------



## Pixie81

Congratulations Maybebaby! xxxx


----------



## BabeeAngel

cactusgirl - its not just that she won't crawl... she has always hated being on her stomach, so she hasn't had much tummy time, and because of that she hasn't developped strong core muscles... so she over compensates with her back muscles (between her shoulder blades) and over extends her arms back all the time. this is why i feel like irs my fault, if she cried i would take her off her tummy right away. It's just really stressing to me because I feel like I've held her back. And now that she has been waking to feed every hour and a half I barely have the energy to try and help her fix it... I made a Dr appointment to have her seen today to make sure she is alright. Hopefully it will help me sort some things out...

I wish I could find out the sex of my baby... our hospital won't tell you :(


----------



## jolou

woohoo maybebaby!! another boy for may lol

im the same shawnie was up and down alot when i was a teen so had them already on the tops of my thighs and a few on my boobs but were never noticeable.

pixie i was wondering the very same, i managed to get reallly bad stretch marks on my lower stomach first time around, tho im sure they werent there during the pregnancy! they eventually turned a white silvery colour and now im wondering if they will be back with a vengance, so far they actually seem smoother and no way near as noticable, not sure if thats due to the oil or not tho, time will tell i guess!


----------



## jolou

i really wouldnt worry too much babee (easier said than done i know!) im sure the doc will have some good advice on how to help her on her stomach.


----------



## babyhope

Woooohoooo!!! So excited:happydance:

I just checked the tracking number on my ebay order for my angel sounds heartbeat doppler and it arrived in my town this morning which means I will get it this afternoon!!!!!!! Hehe, it is suppose to be a Christmas gift but I don't know if I can wait that long!!! Even hubby can't wait, he said we can open it use it then rewrap it:haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

BabeeAngel - I have no idea what you should have done in that situation - surely you are not going to leave your baby crying on her front if she does not want to be. Hopefully the doctor will have some suggestions for you - I am sure they have seen it all before.
xxx


----------



## Pixie81

Babyhope... tut tut... what would Santa say?? LOL. Only 8 more sleeps to go!


----------



## jolou

im having my wii fit on christmas eve haha and the raving rabbids (if it ever turns bloomin up!!!) sssshh dont tell santa! oo and im having my hair done tomorrow as a christmas present ooo its fun being naughty haha oh god the ways i get my kicks nowadays is depressing.. lol


----------



## jolou

i tell you what tho im desperate for the clothes mum has bought me, they are a few maternity ones as my normal tops are starting to look a bit daft, i could use one of them now! ive only got t-shirts that long enough and its a tad cold outside lol

apparently its snowing in manchester!! is this true!! that means it might snow where i am!! ooooo


----------



## BabeeAngel

I'm actually going to the doctor to make sure nothing is wrong with her because she's been especially cranky/fussy for the last few weeks and not sleeping well. The nurse that came to help me with her stomach muscles, etc. told me I should go see the Dr. to rule out that something is wrong because of how fussy she is... I know it sounds bad but I kinda hope it's something so that it can be fixed (ie. earache, sore throat etc.... ) I can't take much more of being woke up 7-8 times a night, and she just seems so miserable all the time. Sorry for ranting so much, I'm just so stressed and feel like I'm doomed once the second baby comes :(


----------



## Cactusgirl

jolou said:


> apparently its snowing in manchester!! is this true!! that means it might snow where i am!! ooooo

I am in East Manchester and no snow here I am afraid!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Cactusgirl said:


> jolou said:
> 
> 
> apparently its snowing in manchester!! is this true!! that means it might snow where i am!! ooooo
> 
> I am in East Manchester and no snow here I am afraid!!!Click to expand...

take that back it has just started to snow!!!


----------



## jolou

oo someone lied to me!

i know what you mean babee, if she is poorly at least you know why she is fussy at the moment.


----------



## jolou

yay!


----------



## babyhope

Pixie81 said:


> Babyhope... tut tut... what would Santa say?? LOL. Only 8 more sleeps to go!

LOL!!!!!!!!
You have me giggling!!!


----------



## babyhope

Jolou- Every year I ask my hubby to wrap up money for my hair as a gift, or like you I will get it done before Christmas and then tell him that it is one of my gifts:haha: I am excited for Christmas even though I know MOST of all my gifts, I am getting 3 new maternity shirts, right now I only have 2... and I've only worn one (Thanksgiving) because I am trying to keep the other one new for Christmas! And the doppler is coming today but I dont know if I can wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fifie123

i want it to snow :( i love snow at xmas,


----------



## mojo401

Congrats to all you ladies on finding out what team you're on. I wanted it to be a surprise this time round but am soooo tempted having read all your exciting announcements....scan next Wed...can't wait!

Jolou, one of each, you must be over the moon. A little brother for Sophie, how lovely. I so want to have my hair done but the smell of highlights stinks and the amonia makes me gag so I'll just have to have roots this year. Boo.
I have stretch marks on my boobs and tops of thighs, think Bio-oil helps and funnily enough it's one of the few smells I don't mind at the moment.

BabeeAngel - try not to worry too much about Aubrey's development. I learnt not to compare to others with my DD. She hated being on her tummy and although she did crawl at 9 months, she didn't walk until 16. She also got her first teeth really late too but they all catch up eventually so I'm sure she will be fine. 

Freezing here, nearly finished wrapping pressies now and feeling very Christmassy. My mum has also bought me maternity tops for Christmas!

Took our DD to see Father Christmas yesterday and she was such a good girlie....she's 22 months and just loved it. Especially when he gave her a present!


----------



## Widger

I have been slapping on cocoa butter twice a day, am and before bed. It has really helped me as I was getting really dry skin with the BioOil? I've managed to avoid stretchmarks so far but I think if they are going to come, then they will come whatever I do. At least I know I'm doing my best to avoid them although I'm not sure how much longer I can take of moisturising 2 times a day zzzzzzzzzzzz 

Well I am in the South East waiting for 15cm of snow and not a thing yet... still time for it to happen and get tomorrow off work I suppose :haha:


----------



## mojo401

Hope&faith - hope you are feeling ok and taking it easy. Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you...:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I've just had my family nurse/midwife here, and she did the doppler for the first time, it's fab isn't it :cloud9: and felt my uterus- it's above my belly button! She said it feels really big for 18 weeks, so now I'm worried I'm going to have a huge massive baby!


----------



## jolou

fifie123 you know my sister! you bloomin work with her lol she was here yesterday and she was on your facebook profile showing me pics of your bump and i was like "i know that face!!" lol

ahh katie you might not have a big baby :) they said sophie was gonna be big but she was just average :) 8llb2oz born..compared to my sis, cousins and me she was diddy lol me and one of my cousins was 8llb12oz, my other cousin was 9llb something and Rachel was 9llb10...oh god what if this one takes after us...my stomach does feel rather heavy lol

how odd widger that bio oil gave you dry skin! its ment to do the opposite lol i dont have many baths, i never have time, so when i do i put a few drops of the oil in that aswel so it gets all my skin..my skin feel so nice when ive done that..i then plaster myself in cocoa butter haha


----------



## mojo401

Anyone got snow yet? I'm in the South West and no sign yet but freezing out....Brrrr!


----------



## Windmills

Nope no snow! It's been snowing everywhere else though apparently :cry: I'm in the North West.. jolou have you had snow because you're only about an hour away? xx


----------



## Mork

We have had snow yesterday and today, but it hasnt settled :(


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening ladies, 

I have had a relaxing day ... still got some essay writing to do tho. 

Looking forward to scan tomorrow to find out exactly what is going on! and hopefully find out the sex! early night for me even tho scan isnt until 4!!!


----------



## MartaMi

Hiya!

I will be joining with you. My due date is 20th May and this is my first pregnancy. I'm hoping I will cope with you guys:flower:

So far everything has been kind of okey. I had morning sickness but resolved it with one biscuit before getting out from the bed. We haven't told anyone about the baby yet, because we want to do that after the wedding. It is held 2nd Jan and after that we will announce to our parents and closest friends. I hope my bump won't grow with those 3 weeks because I have to fit in to my dress :haha:
I got hit with a volleyball into my bump today. I was so nervous and I was advised to go to check myself. Went there and said to doctor why I came. She asked how far I am and told me to lay down. So I did and told I had 18 weeks. She corrected me, 8 weeks you mean? I said no, 18. Her eyebrows went 10 cm higher :haha:
But everything is okey :happydance: Still, got to be more careful. I mean if I had a bump others could see that I'm pregnant but at the moment they can't. 
I have a dress rehersal tomorrow :thumbup:
We have a lot of snow but cold weather also. Yesterday we had -17 C degrees. I was frozen when got home.
17+4 That is why doc was so amazed:haha:
 



Attached Files:







13.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shawnie

aww Marta glad your ok hun, your lil bump is way cuteZ! You remind me of one of my close friends. She is way small in her frame and when she was pregnant no one even knew and she was 8 months and still in her normal cloths. She made a cute top saying "yes, im pregnant" too cute. Have fun at the rehearsal tomorrow..


----------



## shawnie

hope&faith09 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I have had a relaxing day ... still got some essay writing to do tho.
> 
> Looking forward to scan tomorrow to find out exactly what is going on! and hopefully find out the sex! early night for me even tho scan isnt until 4!!!

 Im excited for you hope, I can't wait to hear all about tomorrow..


----------



## LogansMama

BabeeAngel said:


> cactusgirl - its not just that she won't crawl... she has always hated being on her stomach, so she hasn't had much tummy time, and because of that she hasn't developped strong core muscles... so she over compensates with her back muscles (between her shoulder blades) and over extends her arms back all the time. this is why i feel like irs my fault, if she cried i would take her off her tummy right away. It's just really stressing to me because I feel like I've held her back. And now that she has been waking to feed every hour and a half I barely have the energy to try and help her fix it... I made a Dr appointment to have her seen today to make sure she is alright. Hopefully it will help me sort some things out...
> 
> I wish I could find out the sex of my baby... our hospital won't tell you :(

Babee - Okay - I am no expert, but I CAN tell you that you are being WAY too hard on yourself. Is the big problem that she is just not crawling yet? Is she only 7 months old??? My son didn't crawl until over 8 months old but he was walking by 10 months old. And let me tell you - he is a strong kid! Don't go comparing her to other babies her age... they all develop differently! Some kids aren't interested in crawling. Does she try to stand up at all - or like to be held in a standing position at all? I know Logan always liked to do that - but HATED tummy time! You have not held her back! You are being loving and attentive by NOT letting her cry! There is nothing wrong with that and its NOT hurting her development! IF she is dd, its NOT because you hold her too much - I can PROMISE you that!


----------



## Cactusgirl

In Manchester we had about half an inch yesterday which has settled - it drives me mad how the country grinds to a stand still we are so unprepared!!

MartaMi - congratulations on the pregnancy and the pending wedding. How exciting!! Bet it is driving you mad having to keep it so quiet for so long!

Hope&Faith - good luck today chick - hope everything is ok.

Not a lot happening with me - had a really good nights sleep, was shattered after the awful nights sleep the night before. Am really on go slow at work at the moment and cannot be bothered!! Good job the other staff are on the ball as it is my business!!


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies,

OH left laptop with sod all battery so not sure if this will post before it is typed!

I hope those of you in the UK are faring our winter-wonderland conditions well - I love the snow :) I am on a late shift today at work - I got up about 1/2 hour ago, made my cuppa and toast and came back to bed to eat it and surf on here - Bliss :mrgreen:

I had a very busy day yesterday but got lots of things done - My favorite was buying a cotbed - it is a lovely solid pine one from mothercare for just £30! I will look at getting a decent mattress closer to thrid tri I think. 

Widger - did you hear you LO's HB? And don't worry Christmas and new year will fly by and then it will be less than 2 weeks until our scan :)

Got to dash - laptop not giving me much choice and I really should get out of bed and get ready for work :rolleyes:

Have a good day everyone :hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

Thanks for congrats:thumbup:
Yeah Cactus, it really does. Can't imagine what it'll be like in my wedding when everybody will be asking about when we are planning to get a baby:haha:
Okey, back to work now:coffee:


----------



## maybebaby3

babeeangel - dont stress so much. my son hated tummy time and my neither he or my daughter crawled til they started 2 walk! lol! they prefered being on their feet. i had a walker 4 them (i know many people frown on them and say they delay actual walking but that is not my experience. dylan walked at 13months 1 week and erin at 12months 3 days). every baby develops differently. dylan could stand in his cot by 7-8months but wasn't crawling. maybe she won't crawl either. there are many babies who don't.

hope&faith - good luck with the scan. update us later xxx

all u ladies living in snowy places i am so jealous! it never snows here as it doesnt get cold enough. we're thinking of driving up 2 sierra nevada in granada (3hrs or so away) so kids can see and play in the snow over xmas hols.


----------



## abz

congrats to everyone on their scans :)

i have just managed to navigate leeds city centre in the snow and ice without falling over and have made it home. i can no longer feel my feet however and think there is going to be a rather painful warming up process going on within the next few minutes...

am having christmas day with my mum tomorrow so have to come to terms with the rather daunting task of making christmas dinner tomorrow. aargh, ha. also have to wrap everyone's presents and finish off the christmas tree. mum is also going to dye my hair for me. i shall have bright red bits again :D

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

hi everyone :wave:

What a busy week i've had! And managed to get a horrible cold :nope: Am so pleased it's friday (though still have loads of work to get finished today :growlmad:)

I'm really looking forward to this weekend. I'm going with a group of girly friends for an overnight stay in a hotel, with spa and 2 treatments included. Should be bliss!! Swimsuit is a bit of a stretch on me mind you, so might try and nip out to get a maternity one in the morning - at the moment i look a bit like one of those baby seals you see on tv that look too fat for their skin :haha: 

anyway, just wanted to say 'hi' since i've been quiet all week, and wish you all a great weekend with or without snow!!!

:hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

I had so frustrating day today. I don't know what it was today but everybody were so nasty, were argueing and so on. Okey, handled that. Then came 12th grade. I was happy cause 18-19yo girls are adults I thought. Wrong. They were such bitches today. Made me so angry. They haven't done their things and are asking me to let them play volleyball. Camon! They had missed grades from early November. It is more than a month and they knew today is last day to correct their grades. Everybody had exuses. I don't have chlothes, I'm sick, I have a headache etc. They asked to do that next week but then we have shortened classes, 30 minutes only and then they will come ask me to let them just sit cause it takes 10 mins to change clothes and after again. I've never called them bitches but today I'm doing that. I even yelled at them, I usually don't even raise my voice. I know hormones have a big part in my emotions but still. 3 years and nobody have made me that angry before.
Also OH called that he'll be late. What a bad day today.
Poor baby, has to put up with such anger flows.


----------



## hope&faith09

Afternoon ladies,

Well everything is ok with LO but they wouldnt tell me the sex so im really annoyed ... has anyone had a private gender scan? Are they worth it? x x x


----------



## babyhope

I am 19 weeks today:happydance: 

I am so happy for so many reasons!!!! Today is my last day of work, I get winter break for 3 weeks (paid:happydance:) so today is my last day!!! I really need this vacation! I am also happy because I believe I've been feeling the baby alot these last two days...they are like very light taps from inside, I keep saying I "believe" or I "think" but honestly what else could it be????

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## clogsy90

woohoo halfway there technichly (sp?) ill say it next week aswell lol. sorry just wanted to say tht :)


----------



## Windmills

I've got a horrible cold, I can't breathe properly :cry: I've got two 2 day weeks at work coming up though because I booked a day off each week and we're closed the rest of the time :happydance:


----------



## Mork

Hello everyone!!
Frufru - How did you manage to get a cot for £30 - I need one!!!!
I am loving feeling baby Mork move - have felt it now for the last 3 days, seems to happen more and more each day!!! Last night I lay in bed at 4am grinning to myself like a mad lady as I could feel Mork bouncing around in there!!!! Cant wait till DH can feel it too!!! Doesn't feel like little bubbles popping, more like one big one!
Hope you are all well.
x


----------



## LogansMama

Hi girls. Today was my last day of work until Jan 4th - and man do I need the break! Those children are wearing on me BIG TIME. They are an awful awful group. Turns out today that one is being moved out of my class as of the next day we are back - because her mom didn't like what I had to say about her. Truth is - I was blunt on the phone with her. REALLY blunt - but I'm tired of dancing around the truth with these parents about their kids. I don't blame her for being upset about what I said - but too bad. It was all true. I told her that her daughter's behavior in my class is disgusting and the one day she was out I was actually able to teach without disruptions. Her daughter craves attention and if she doesn't get positive she'll happily take negative. She is rude and stubborn and only does what SHE wants. Sorry - but your daughter is 8 and thats not gonna fly in my class. She will most likely fail because she is not learning anything.... 

Well - she went and complained and now she is being moved out - so MERRY CHRISTMAS to me... I'm a bit irritated because somehow I feel like it reflects badly on me - but at the same time - I'm thrilled to be rid of her! And - on a side note - she was also moved out of her first grade class for the same reason. Mom didn't like the first teacher.... so I KNOW its not me.... but anyways.....

I'M FREE for the next 16 days! Hooray!

Gotta Go for now - hope you all have a nice evening!

Oh - and Marta - I know what you mean about the screaming. I feel like I scream so much these days and I hate it! I hate that that is what my bubs hears all day! Poor thing!


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith09 said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Well everything is ok with LO but they wouldnt tell me the sex so im really annoyed ... has anyone had a private gender scan? Are they worth it? x x x

if u want 2 know then they are well worth it xxx sorry u didnt get 2 find out sex but hope everything is well with placenta and bleeding :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

katie hope u feel better soon xxx


----------



## Frufru

Hi Guys,

Battery is fully charged this time!

Mork I should have mentioned that the cotbed was 2nd hand :dohh: I found it advertised on my local gumtree and I am chuffed to bits with it. I tried to post a pic of it but I have never been able to make pictures work on here :rolleyes: Here is a link to the ad that has pictures if you are interested https://norwich.gumtree.com/norwich/05/51002105.html. It is about 3-4 years old and was bought by the seller as new - it has a few scuffs but a new one will get those eventually! 

I have also managed to pick up the following pre-owned bargains today for a very manageable 8 quid:
- Blokes guide to pregnancy
- pair of hooded towels 
- kiddicare parasol 
- orange cellular blanket 

Randomly I had bought the blokes guide to pregnancy for OH from amazon for Christmas and it arrived today and will be returned shortly saving me a fiver :thumbup:

I love getting great 2nd hand bargains :happydance: I think I might start a list (while I can still remember everything) of everything I buy so I can keep track of how much I spend on LO and calculate my savings later on - Yes folks I am that sad

I have a saturday shift tomorrow BOO! I better go and get thingsready for the morning. Have a good night everyone :hugs:


----------



## Mork

Thanks frufru - will have a good look! Certainly could do with getting as many bargains as possible and like you I am not worried about 2nd hand as new stuff will get ruined anyway!!!
xx


----------



## laney_1981

Hi All

I am really sorry that I haven't posted on here for ages. I just seem to manage to catch up with everyones posts and I am so tired to post anything myself. Plus i havent really had much to tell anyone or complain about. Its just great hear that everyone is doing so well and giving each other a great deal of support. 

I've had a bit of an eventful week. Last Saturday night I was round at my sister in laws house when I tripped over my nephews toys and went flying across the floor, twisted my ankle and landed on my front. Being a nurse myself I said I would be fine but my SIL insisted that I got checked out. I phoned NHS 24, at first the dr was really unhelpful but he then realised that I was really anxious so he sent me to out of hours. There I saw a lovely female GP who phoned the hospital that I am attending and got me seen by the on call ob reg. It was really reassuring to get checked out and we heard baba g's heartbeat for the first time which was magical.

I had my routine BP check up on Thursday and everything is fine. I think that is still due to the fact the my body shape hasn't changed at all. You wouldnt for one minute think I was pregnant.

Today we had our 20 week scan, which was amazing. I cant believe how much baba G has grown in the last 8 weeks. Everything is well, we have decided that we are gonna stay on team yellow so no idea what we are having. 

We are off pram shopping tomorrow, if the snow stays away. Can't wait as I have fallen in love with the Silvercross sleepover mode and would love to just purchase it.

Anyway I suppose i better stop hogging the forum and get off to bed. 

I hope everyone has a nice festive weekend

Elaine


----------



## lillprutten

Ladies, are you feeling movements every day? I am a bit worried about my baby as it can go 2 or 3 days without me feeling anything. I seriously cant remember it was like this with my son's pregnancy.


----------



## Guppy051708

hello ladies.
I dont know if any of you remember me or not. I MCed in October but was a part of this thread and due May 26th. i just wanted to let you know that i got my :bfp: :D You girls were such a support system for me when i MCed that i just wanted to tell you my wonderful news.

I hope you all are well. Sorry i haven't dropped by in the last couple of months. After the MC i had to unsubscribe to this thread because it was just emotionally rough. Anyways, i hope your pregnancy's are going well. i presume most of you know what you're having by now! :friends:


----------



## LogansMama

Guppy - I do remember you.... and I'm SO happy for you! Best wishes for a HH9M! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

hi guppy i am so glad u got your :bfp: !!! :happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

That's fantastic news Guppy! Congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## maybebaby3

still not finished my christmas shopping and am beginning 2 panic!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning all.

I managed to book a gender scan yay its at 9.30 this morning so will finally find out what team we are on!!! 

My 20 week scan was brill, she couldnt see any further bleeding and said everything was fine altho baby is measuring above average so im a bit nervous we are going to have a huge baby. OH just said ha ha look at its big belly!!! 

Cant wait for my gender scan, will hopefully update as soon as I can!!! yay. 

As for christmas shopping ... I havent started yet! So thats my job for Monday and Tuesday, I wish I had easy people to buy for but I have no idea what to get people!!! 

Anyway enough from me! Hope everyone has a brilliant weekend!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hope&Faith - really happy to hear everything was ok with your scan but how annoying they won't tell you the sex. Where are you?? My private gender scan is about £70 but also not having my 20 week scan till 23 weeks due to being away so thought it was worth while also getting peace of mind before flying long haul.

Guppy - of course we remember you!! That is fantastic news - congratulations!

Lilprutten - I don't feel the LO everyday - 2days ago it was moving tonnes then nothing at all yesterday. I think it is common in the early stages of movement

Katie - hope your snotty nose clears up soon!

All you teachers out there - enjoy your hols you deserve them!!

Well my day has started well - I have managed to get Peter Kay tickets this morning. I tried in the last batch of sales for the first dates in Manchester but did not get any. He then released some more but they were days around my due date so thought would be risking it. I have just got tickets for Sept 2011!!! LO should be about 1yr 4months by then - how scary!!!! But managed to get floor seated ones in front of the stage so hopefully worth the wait!!

I am off out tonight into Manchester for a meal and some cheesy Xmas dancing with the girls so really looking forward to that as long as my dancing skills are as good as I think they are after I normally have a few drinks!!

Have a good weekend everyone!
x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hope&Faith = just seen we cross posted - wow that was a quick appointment but how exciting - let us know what you see!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Ha ha yeah I know managed to book online yesterday so looking forward to seeing bubs again! My sis is over for christmas and her and my mum are both sitting waiting to hear which it is!!! Not long to go now!


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm a teacher and i don't finish term til tuesday! talk about being used til the last second!!! grrr!!!!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! Im having a lil girl! I was so wrong but I love it!!!


----------



## Widger

I went to see midwife on Thursday. She couldn't find the HB to start with and had to stop myself from getting in a panic. She told me to relax and that it is quite common not to hear the HB straight away, she prodded me about a bit and there it was :happydance: so so happy. Was 150 bpm. So, do you think it could be a girl according to the old wives tale? :)

My last day yest too woo hoo (well until 4th Jan) - love the fact I can just lie in and turn off my alarm clock. 

Logansmama - Sorry you had a bad ending to the term. Most parents believe that because they went to school they know everything... but as you know they don't. You needed to give her a reality check so don't worry too much about it. Some parents will never be happy and they think they are doing their child a favour by sticking up for them even when they have behaved appallingly! :hugs:

Maybebaby3 - How annoying not finishing till Tues. My kids had enough so Fri was a perfect day to end. When do you go back to work?

Hope - so glad all was well at your scan xx So lucky getting gender scan too!! Get to see your little one 

Marta - Welcome and good luck with your wedding. My bump is pretty non-existant too and people can't believe I'm nearly half way through.

Katie - Hope your cold gets better soon.

Moongirl - Enjoy your spa weekend break. Lucky girl.

Frufru - You are the bargain queen by the sounds of things. I haven't bought a thing yet... want to wait till after my 20 week (or should I say 21 week scan) before I even think about it... I know it will freak me out how much I need to buy :)

Guppy - Congrats on your bfp. So pleased for you xx

Laney - really glad all was well at your 20 week scan xx

Cactus - Enjoy your night out. not quite the same not having a drink is it but I'm sure you will still have a good night and dance just as well :haha:


----------



## etoya

Congrats Guppy!


----------



## maybebaby3

widger we start back at school on 7th jan so i guess it's not 2 bad but i'm knackered and the thought of 2 more days is not appealing. on monday the teachers r doing a nativity play 4 the kids. i have gotten away with being the head of the choir of angels as i am the music co-ordinator, so i shall put a bit of tinsel on my head and hide behind the piano! lol! oh also dont pay 2 much attention to the h/b rate old wives tale as that is what i was told with my son, that he'd prob be a girl as his h/b was over 150bpm but no he's all boy lol!

hope&faith congrats on team pink!

cactusgirl - enjoy your night out. i dont have the energy 2 even think about going out these days. i fell asleep at 10.30pm last night watching supernanny. how sad!!!


----------



## mama2girlies

hi there i'm new, due on may 24th 2010, i had a gender scan at 16 weeks and 3 white lines were present so we are having another little princess! just wondered if any 1 has had the same and if they are accurate as don't want 2 go out buying more pink if its not


----------



## Frufru

Good Evening Ladies :hi:

I hope you are all having a good weekend.

Yay Guppy :happydance: congratulations on your BFP :mrgreen:

I completely forgot to say that my triple test results came through on Friday which I thought was good going as my appointment was only Tuesday afternoon. I have been placed in the lowest risk band which is really reassuring :thumbup:

I will be 17w on Monday with not much to show for it in the bump department and I am still in my regular jeans. There must be plenty of room in my child bearing hips right now for LO to move around :winkwink: It is weird as on one hand I do sometimes worry about putting on lots of weight during my pregnancy and then on the other I am wishing for a bump :dohh:

I am off to see avatar tonight - I hope it is up to the hype! Have a nice night whatever you are all doing. :hugs: to you all and your LO's


----------



## babyhope

Congratulations Guppy! So happy and excited for you!

I have a couple of Christmas gifts left to shop for, not really stressed but more annoyed that I am not done and have to go back out into the crowds! 

I am so happy to be off of work for 3 weeks, I am hoping to go to the beach sometime soon even though I know it will be too cold...but I'VE BEEN CRAVING CLAM CHOWDER FOR LIKE A MONTH!!! The beach is only 2 hours away but I still dont want to be in the car that long!


----------



## babyhope

By the way I am feeling guilty lately...I am pigging out!!! Eating junk and not feeling full, I am soooo scared to be weighed at the doctors office at my next appointment!!!!


----------



## jolou

Bloomin heck i dont come on the computer for 2 days and i have pages to catch up on lol

Welcome MartaMi and mama2girlies :)

Guppy i certainly do remember you and congratz on your BFP!!!

woohooo hope&faith on your little girl! :D are you trying to think up names now?

Katie we didnt have snow on the day you asked (Thursday i think) but we had slight snow over night last night, only a few cm tho, its all gone now, apparently we are ment to have heavy snow on wednesday but we shall see.

I had a christmas night out with OH and his friends and a hotel, 3 course dinner and disco. The meal was absolutely lovely! I was knackered by 9:30 tho, we had spent the day christmas shopping in chester and didnt get a chance to relax before going out, i could easily have left at 10 lol but lasted till midnight (just like cinders ;)), I decided to have a white wine spritzer but didnt even like it so never finished it! not sure what it was but it didnt taste very nice so stayed on j2o's..i think if i see another one of those this week i may go mental lol. I also felt rather tubby last night and had bump envy of another lady who is justa few weeks ahead of me...she had the best bump ever! i just felt huge and fat lol

time for a decaff coffee with whipped cream on top...its my treat for today lol i may even sprinkle some choccie dust ontop :D


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> time for a decaff coffee with whipped cream on top...its my treat for today lol i may even sprinkle some choccie dust ontop :D

Yummm!! All week I have been having a nice cup of decaf it is so good in this cold weather!


----------



## jolou

man i sound like im behaving by having decaff...did i mention i only have decaff at night and its only because i hate the taste of the shops own coffee we bought lol


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> man i sound like im behaving by having decaff...did i mention i only have decaff at night and its only because i hate the taste of the shops own coffee we bought lol

LOL!! I only have mine at night too...I don't know why but I like to drink it when I am relaxing and comfortable in my pjs!


----------



## malpal

Hi everyone! Feels like i haven't been around for ages! I think i have jut managed to catch up. Congrats to everyone who now have 'coloured' bumps! I can't wait to find out what find out what we have been blessed with!
Guppy, many many congratulations on your news hun! 
I have spent the last week racing around like a nutter, i cannot wait for the christmas break. My not so little baby girl was 1 on Thursday so had a very busy day which was full of emotions! Still can't believe this time last year i had a 3 day old baby and now i have a 1 year old and nearly 20 weeks pregnant with twins! 
I have had to get measured for a maternity belt that will take the weight of my huge tummy and hopefully stop my excruciating back pains. Have my next mw appt on tues so excited to hear the babies again.
Glad to hear everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## jolou

babyhope said:


> jolou said:
> 
> 
> man i sound like im behaving by having decaff...did i mention i only have decaff at night and its only because i hate the taste of the shops own coffee we bought lol
> 
> LOL!! I only have mine at night too...I don't know why but I like to drink it when I am relaxing and comfortable in my pjs!Click to expand...

i wish my pj's fit lol i need to invest in some bigger ones i think!

OH has just left me to go playing with scaleletrix..(spelling?) really why go and stand in a freezing cold garage and play with racing cars..... lol

malpal do you know if the twins are identical? sorry if you have said before but my memory is shocking!


----------



## malpal

Jolou.... The twins are non id so have an even bigger choice on what the sexes are!!! xx


----------



## Windmills

I'm dying of a cold! I have the pregnant equivalent of man flu I think.. Ugh. I haven't had a cold like this for years, I feel awful. 
I got a letter from FOB this morning too which set me back about 10 steps, it was sent before I told him we were over etc. Sorry for anyone who doesn't know what I'm on about, there's a thread in GS.. 
And I just made my last Lemsip, and was making my Mum a cup of tea aswell. I put the milk in the Lemsip so had to throw it away, I'm gutted!


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> i wish my pj's fit lol i need to invest in some bigger ones i think!
> 
> OH has just left me to go playing with scaleletrix..(spelling?)  really why go and stand in a freezing cold garage and play with racing cars..... lol

Haha! I wear hubbys tee shirts to sleep in, so very roomy!

If your husband is playing with racing cars now he is going to have a blast when your son comes!!!


----------



## malpal

Katie.... hope you feel better soon hun xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Thanks! xx


----------



## jolou

babyhope said:


> jolou said:
> 
> 
> i wish my pj's fit lol i need to invest in some bigger ones i think!
> 
> OH has just left me to go playing with scaleletrix..(spelling?) really why go and stand in a freezing cold garage and play with racing cars..... lol
> 
> Haha! I wear hubbys tee shirts to sleep in, so very roomy!
> 
> If your husband is playing with racing cars now he is going to have a blast when your son comes!!!Click to expand...

haha he is lovin the fact we are having a boy, football, racing cars, boys toys...he cant wait! he has managed to get sophie into football (grrrr) and i think she would like the racing cars..she watches it on the tv with him but i refuse to let him turn her!! she will love barbies if its the last thing i do! haha

aww katie feel better soon! it sucks being ill when pregnant it seems to make everything 100 times harder


----------



## LogansMama

hope - Congrats on your baby girl! So happy for you!


----------



## insomnimama

My friend came by with my old maternity clothes so I have some clothes that fit! :happydance: Congrats to all you lucky ladies with your boys and girls- I think if I can get the money together at all I will have a gender scan done in March. :cloud9:


----------



## LogansMama

Insomnimama - Glad you got some new maternity clothes. Love hand-me-downs!

Wowzers. What a long day. My little guy woke up at about 3:30 this morning and was throwing up. Poor kid was throwing up all day. I felt so bad for him. It is now 6:30 at night and he has not puked in a couple of hours, he is holding down fluids, and just ate a bit of watermelon too. I am hoping he continues to improve. Apparently its going around - his cousin just had it too. I hate to see him sick. They are so helpless! Its heartbreaking!

And my sister - she was in town visiting, she leaves tomorrow morning - but is avoiding us like the plague cause she does not want what he has! I don't blame her - but its annoying that I couldn't spend her last day with her. We were supposed to go to the zoo today! BLAH. Oh well. And poor Logan - every time he would throw up he'd say "I feel better now - can we go to the zoo now?".... awwww. 

Hopefully he will be all good Monday. Then maybe me and dh will take him instead. (DH's day off). Fingers crossed that I avoid it - although I bet I won't since I have been thrown up on about 3 times today - and peed on too. :roll:

Anyways - it gave me a good excuse to clean the heck out of my house! I bleached EVERYTHING bleach-able... and vacuumed and dusted and cleaned EVERYTHING else! AND THE BEST PART - I found my husbands wedding ring that has been missing for MONTHS! So happy! Gotta love that!

Well - I hope everyone else is doing good. Speak to you all soon! :)


----------



## Pixie81

Just thought I'd update you all. My DH, DS and I went for our private scan this afternoon and found out we're on TEAM PINK!!! The baby was really shy and wouldn't face the camera! She was jumping around everywhere. The sonographer said we are having a beautiful healthy baby. I'm so happy!


----------



## LogansMama

Pixie - Congrats on a little girl! Lucky! Now you will have one of each! Perfect! So happy for you! Now go out and buy some PINK!


----------



## DWandMJ

Congrats to all of you ladies on finding out your teams! We weren't so lucky at Thursdays appointment... Doc decided we're still a little early so we have our gender scan scheduled for 12/31 at 19w2. Other than the dissappointment of not finding out our team, he said everything is perfect and we got to hear little Pippin's strong and fast heart beat.


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats on team pink pixie!

katie sorry 2 hear that u r still feeling rotten! get well soon!

i'm in desperate need of maternity tights as it is getting colder but nowhere here in gibraltar stocks them!!! grr! am looking up on the internet but they r so expensive and then there's the postage and packing on top but it is that or freeze when wearing skirts and dresses. we have no central heating in most places in gibraltar either so really need them!!! if any1 knows of somewhere that i can get them cheap on the internet let me know!!!

we are going with my parents and inlaws and sisters 4 a meal with santa at a local hotel 2day. dylan is well excited and has picked out a tie 2 wear bless him so he looks smart! lol! i will take some photos and see if i can put them on here later, i've never tried 2 attach any photos so i have no idea how to!!!

at the moment erin and i r up and watching kids tv on channel 5 and DH and dylan r in bed! all right 4 some! hope u all have a nice relaxing sunday :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

DW - I'm sorry you couldn't find out your team. I am guessing girl for you, or I bet you would have seen something at your scan already! It'll be a fun surprise to start the new year out with...

Maybe - Breakfast with Santa sounds like something my little guy would love. Fun Fun. You are funny about the tights. I have only worn ONE dress since I got preggo... and never wore any last time. I feel too fat for them!


----------



## maybebaby3

lol logansmama i like dresses and long knitted tunics so really need tights. is logan better now?


----------



## Heidi

Pixie81 said:


> Just thought I'd update you all. My DH, DS and I went for our private scan this afternoon and found out we're on TEAM PINK!!! The baby was really shy and wouldn't face the camera! She was jumping around everywhere. The sonographer said we are having a beautiful healthy baby. I'm so happy!


congrats!! some one else one the 1st May on team pink :happydance:


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats on TEAM PINK pixie :D xxxx


----------



## BabeeAngel

ok where to begin.... the last 3 days have been very stressful.... On Thursday I took Aubrey for her doctor appointment to see if they could tell me why she has been so cranky... they weighed her and she had gone from 15lb 5 oz at 6 months to 13lbs 7oz at 7.5 months... she had dropped right off the curve chart :( So they asked me to weigh her, nurse her then weigh her again, she only got 10ml off me. Being pregnant and nursing my milk has gone, and I didn't know... so basically she had been starving :( 

They admitted us to the hospital right away. My Dr. told me I had to stop breastfeeding her and get her on the bottle with some formula... but she wouldn't take bottles, she's been breastfeed exclusively since birth... The nurses had to basically force her to take the bottles, and after a day of not eating she finally gave in... 

This was so hard to watch and I cried for the whole time cause I feel so guilty(and still do) that my poor baby wasn't getting enough food... This explains why she was constantly nursing and up every hour in the night... 

We got home last night and she is taking the formula well, and even only woke every 4 hours in the night last night! It feels like I brought a different baby home, she's happy again! 

Sorry for the long story, it's been such a hard few days and I'm not ready to tell many people in real life because I feel so guilty about this.

On the plus side, the nurse in the hospital let me hear my babies heart beat, I think she knew I needed cheering up.


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## LogansMama

BabeeAngel - STOP beating yourself up! You are doing the best you can. Its not your fault that you didn't know she wasn't getting enough milk! You took her to the doctor, you solved the problem, and now she is getting back on track! That makes you a GOOD mama! A bad mama wouldn't have bothered! Now - I am so happy Aubrey is feeling better. You feel better too.


----------



## BabeeAngel

I know I shouldn't beat myself up, and everyone keeps telling me this... but it just breaks my heart to think that she was so hungry that whole time, and i figured she wasn't getting as much milk as she did, that's why she was eating more, but i didn't think it was that drastic :(. I do feel a lot better than I did, and my body will get a break for a few months, to let the new munchkin grow. 

I think I need to go shopping to make me feel better LOL


----------



## MartaMi

*LogansMama* - we have break from 23th Dec until 11th Jan :happydance: So only 3 more days. And on 23th I also have my dr appointment. And congrats to you for getting rid of that girl:thumbup:
*illprutten* - I'm not feeling any but I'm trying not to be nervous about that. I have prety stressful life right now so no wonder baby is quiet.
*hope&faith, Pixie *- congrats on pink
*cactusgirl* - hope you'll have a good night.
*babyhope* - I have lost 6 kg so far. I'm like a 14yo who weighs 40kg. I really don't want to hear what dr says. Went on a scale this morning and thought it is broke. Waked OH to weigh him but it showed normal numbers to him:haha:


----------



## bexxie

Dont know when I will be on again as so busy. So wnated to say happy xmas in advance

Also have my anomaly scan tomorrow so cant wait but had emergency scan last week as bleeding with Placenta Praevia and all looks good so cant wait.

Just got back form the Big Apple which was great fun

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

babeeangel - please don't beat yourself up, i can imagine u feel awful but really the problem is solved now and you can enjoy your pregnancy and your little girl :hugs: is she eating solids yet?

bexxie - hope all is well with the placenta praevia


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie congrats on your little Pink!!!

BabeeAngel - please don't beat yourself up so much, as Logansmama said you noticed something was wrong, took Aubrey to the doctors and she is now doing a lot better. If you were a bad mum you would not have noticed at all and just worried about yourself. It is excellent news she is feeding properly now though and hopefully like you say your body can concentrate on on your new LO!!

I had a great night out last night with the girls, had a lovely meal and even managed some cheesy dancing!! Love it!! It was such a meat market though and was hit on by a couple of blokes which was good for the old ego - though if they had known I was 19 weeks pregnant sure they would have run a mile!!! I even made it till 1:30 so very proud of myself!!

Snow is pretty bad here in Manchester and it is soooo icey out.

x


----------



## Windmills

I want to go out to Manchester :cry: I love love love Cruz 101. Glad you had fun!
I've lost my voice :dohh:


----------



## insomnimama

Aw BabeeAngel please don't beat yourself up about it... I've had a child before & it took even me about a week of "cranky, always nursing, rapidly slimming baby" before I finally figured out my milk had dried up pretty much entirely. It didn't right away so I thought I had dodged the bullet of milk drying up during pregnancy, but no such luck. Just like you, as soon as we put him on formula he started wetting through diapers like there was no tomorrow and sleeping loads. 

The good news is she is doing fantastically now and surely will catch up in no time. My little guy is now doing so well he weighed as much as a 13 month old at 9 mos, and I'm sure your little gal will be the same. :hugs:


----------



## lillprutten

Scan tomorrow ladies, hope you all are well xxx


----------



## LogansMama

lillprutten - Can't wait to hear! Good Luck! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

lillprutten - have a wonderful scan

katie - i'm sorry 2 hear u r still feeling rotten :hugs:

logansmama - i hope logan is better

cactusgirl - glad u enjoyed your night out!!!

oh well off 2 get ready 4 school. glad 2moro is the last day of term! 2+wks of no work - brilliant :happydance:


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies, 
lillprutten - good luck with the scan today hun xx
catus girl - glad you had a good night, sounds like you had great fun! I have one of my best friends 30th at the beginning of Jan so can wait to have a little boogie!!!! xx
Katie - you poor thing are you not feeling any better hun? xx

As for me had a terrible night sleep last night, could not get to sleep no matter what. I had been having really painful movements from the babies all day and thee minute i lay down in bed they just got worse. It is lovely to feel them but it feels like the pair of them are having a fight in my tummy! I also am now at the stage wher i can no longer get my legs crossed, and now everytime i sit i can feel my tummy resting on my lap!!!!!!! Have now taken to having to sit with my legs open to make room for my mamouth belly!
It is really wierd that everything seems to happen faster with subsequent pregnancies and even faster with multiples, last night with all the movement happening i turned the bedside light on and watch my tummy for a minute and yep it was moving around like mad. Had to wake dh up and show him. Couldn't believe it as i didn't start to 'see' movement until i was about 26 weeks with my 1st!!!!!
Have a mw appt tomorrow which is always something to look forward to.
Have great days everyone xxxxxx


----------



## babyhope

OMG! I CAN'T STOP PIGGING OUT! I am constantly craving junk food then giving in and then feeling guilty:dohh:

Ugh I feel huge....so scared of the scale:nope:


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - what subject do you teach?
*lillprutten* - enjoy seeing your babyäh

I'm in school also. Thank god for 10-minute breaks:thumbup:
I'm so hungry. Slept in tonight and didn't had time to eat breakfest and can't eat lunch before 2 hours.


----------



## Widger

babyhope said:


> OMG! I CAN'T STOP PIGGING OUT! I am constantly craving junk food then giving in and then feeling guilty:dohh:
> 
> Ugh I feel huge....so scared of the scale:nope:

Tell me about it, I'm not sure I could have eaten anymore yesterday without bursting :haha:


----------



## Shady_R

Hey all been a long time since i posted in here again. I got my 20 week scan tomorrow and im hoping to find out what team we are on, im hoping for a girl this time as i got 3 boys already would be great to have a girl, more important is a healthy baby. I am gutted today though as the snow came down last night, our car doesnt start without being bumped as the starter motor is on its way out, so hopefully if my dad can make it up here we can borrow his car to get to my scan, but i cant stop thinking we arent going to be able to get there. Wish the kids were still in school although school would be closed today anyway, but talk about getting on my nerves with all the noise and fighting, hopefully once christmas been and good they will settle down again lol. Not much doing today, gonna do a little housework and get dressed today i think lol. Oh need some breakfast too as i havent eaten yet, naughty me. Speak soon everyone.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Lilprutten - how exciting about your scan today!!! Yippee!! Let us know how it goes!

ShadyR - good luck tomorrow - got my scan then too. Am also worried might not make it because of the weather

I had such a bad headache all day yesterday which is really unfair - it felt like a hangover but obviously had not been drinking!! Gutted!

The snow has been bad here in Manchester (nothing like what you guys in the States must experience) but I have not seen so much here for a long time. The roads are treacherous and had to tell most the staff to either work from home or take a days annual leave. 3 staff have made it in though which is great of them - luckily if the worst came to the worst we can work from home as it is all internet based.

Have my gender scan tomorrow - cannot believe it has come round so quickly!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok today? Good luck at your scans today and tomorrow! 

Im officially starting my christmas shopping today ... me and OH are going shopping this afternoon and its late night shopping so may be there for a while, we have 12 people to buy for plus each other ... altho I have no idea what to get anyone! 

Have a lovely day ... its getting so close to christmas! x x x


----------



## Moongirl

Wow! what a busy weekend it's been on this board :thumbup:

Congrats to all that have had their scans, so exciting!

Katie I can totaly sympathise with you - i have a stinking cold too and it's driving me mad!! I've been totally blocked up so can't sleep properly and today i'm coughing too :nope: Hope you start to feel better soon - fingers crossed it's all clear by xmas!!!

But i did have a lovely weekend! I was away for a spa night with girl friends and it was lovely!! i had a scalp and facial massage and then a normal facial which was soooooo good - i could have slept on the treatment bed :haha:

And, i managed to last until about 1am which i was well chuffed with, but just like you cactus girl i felt like i was a bit hungover yesterday - weird!! must be the lack of sleep i guess :shrug:

We've had loads and loads of snow here, it's lovely!! It's stopped for the moment but i would say there's almost 2 inches lying - very christmassy!! :happydance:

Hope you're all doing well!
:hugs:


----------



## Shady_R

Cactus hope you manage to get there tomorrow you finding out what you having? Hopeandfaith good luck shopping, i have buying for other people, we over know what to get, so we just see what we can find at the time lol. The snow looks like its melting already but still going to be around a while i think, just hope it lets me get to my scan and shopping on wed. Can snow as much is it wants after that then lol.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Shady_R said:


> Cactus hope you manage to get there tomorrow you finding out what you having?

Yes it is a private gender scan we are having tomorrow as not having my 20 week scan till 23 weeks as am away on hol till then!

Fingers crossed its legs are not crossed!


----------



## abz

hey everyone. congrats to everyone who found out their bump's gender and to everyone about to find out :) 

i have to wait until the 6th of jan, but i can't wait :)

i had a fab weekend. my mum and her fella came to visit and we had our christmas as me and thomas will be away in denmark for it. it was so lovely. i made a stonking christmas dinner and my mum now thinks i'm a culinary genius and i'm trying to act like it may not have been a huge fluke... ha. 

i have been feeling a wee bit worried. after a couple of weeks ago feeling a massive amount of strong kicks etc i've felt a lot less movement, and i convinced myself baby had just moved, and i do feel the odd rumble but you know how you aren't sure whether it's baby or not? am feeling some squirming at the moment so hopefully all is ok. also, i started getting pains an awful lot like period pains, and the odd shooting pain straight down all my bits. does that sound normal? it isn't like any of the other stretching pains i've had. and sneezing and coughing hurts my tummy :( i think it iss just stretching pains etc, but you know how you can get sometimes...

any ideas?

abz xx


----------



## Widger

Sneezing and coughing hurts now and again for me too Abz. It has since about 7/8 weeks. Sometimes i have to hold my tummy before I sneeze just in case, other times I don't get there fast enough OUCH!

I'm with you, am I experiencing movment, or am I not? Is it wind? Or not? I think what we are feeling is totally normal. I have no previous experience at this stage but I'm positive I'm feeling movement inside... I can't really describe it, some popping now and again will prob be about the best I can do.

Anyway, I've been getting odd pains too but that is normal from everything stretching. We can worry away together xx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi girls. I actually SAW some movement yesterday! Pretty cool! It was just a little bump out my belly - but I saw it. I can't wait till it happens more often so DH and DS can see it too. Course - I bet its not even close to what malpal saw with the twins! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

MartaMi said:


> *maybebaby3* - what subject do you teach?
> *lillprutten* - enjoy seeing your babyäh
> 
> I'm in school also. Thank god for 10-minute breaks:thumbup:
> I'm so hungry. Slept in tonight and didn't had time to eat breakfest and can't eat lunch before 2 hours.

mainly music but i also do a bit of everything else as is a small school so there's not enough classes 4 me 2 do exclusively music. 

i applied 4 a job in a different school last month and have just found out i havent got it. am gutted as i was more qualified than the other applicant. it goes 2 show that in small places it's not what u know but who u know :cry2:


----------



## abz

thanks widger. i'm flying to denmark in a couple of days and have my scan on the 6th of jan. so the next few weeks are going to be nervy with only my OH's family around me, mainly speaking danish, if i don't feel something concrete again soon...


----------



## lillprutten

Scan went well and it's a girl:) Thanks ladies for all your goodluckwishes!


----------



## abz

woohoo, congratulations :D


----------



## Widger

lillprutten said:


> Scan went well and it's a girl:) Thanks ladies for all your goodluckwishes!

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## etoya

Not posting a lot, but just wanted to let you know girls that We had our scan today and we're on team :pink:


----------



## Frufru

Good Afternoon :)

Well we seem to be having a run on team pink at the moment - less than a month now until we get to find out. Lets hope Wee-J does not have his/her legs crossed that day!

The snow is still here in Norfolk - no more has fallen today but the stuff on the ground does not seem overly inclined to go away which suits me just fine :mrgreen: I am a big kid when it comes to snow - OH and I were walking home at about 12.00 the other night and there was about 2-3 inches of fresh snow on the ground and it was still coming down - it was absolutely glorious. I think it took us about 40mins to do the 15min walk home as I took every opportunity that presented itself to leave snow angels everywhere :blush: I had a good 3 hours out in the snow yesterday too and learnt that extreme cold irritates my sciatica :rolleyes: Ah well you can't have it all!

Still no movement or popping here - I must be a late bloomer ;)

Have a lovely evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Happy 17 weeks FruFru and congrats on team pink Etoya... seems a run of pink at the moment!!


----------



## abz

i've just realised. i'm 18 weeks today :D :D


----------



## Widger

Congrats Abz. I'll be joining you tomorrow woo hoo


----------



## abz

wayhey :D


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations etoya and lilprutten! Get shopping for pink things :lol
I'm still feeling awful, lost my voice but it's been coming and going all day iykwim? I've been avoiding answering the phone at work since about 10am when I answered and my voice wouldn't work :blush: Coughing like I've got the plague aswell, and it's killing my belly every time I cough or sneeze. Bitch bitch moan moan!
Anyway, I finish work for a week tomorrow, and I'm made up. Can't wait to have a lie in, I've been getting up early every day either for work or to get shopping/appointments done. And I'm sleeping horribly, I assume due to stress (sorry, moaning again!). 
What's everyone's plans for xmas eve? I love it nearly as much as xmas :happydance:


----------



## abz

i'm in denmark so that's when they celebrate christmas. i find christmas day in denmark totally bizarre as we do nothing!! ha. but my OH is really excited as he gets his christmas :D

i had my christmas with my mum on saturday and as a result i keep thinking it's after boxing day now and being confused with the carols on the radio... aargh :D

abz xx


----------



## BabeeAngel

It seems I have the cold too... I've had it for almost 2 weeks now :( Hopefully Aubrey doesn't get it since she's not on breastmilk anymore.

We have tons of snow here.. .if anyone wants some, I won't protest. I do live in Northern Canada so I guess it's to be expected!

Congrats to everyone finding out the sex of their babies, I'm so jeleous... I've been searching and searching for a place nearby to get a private scan but no luck yet :( I even have my husband convinced that it's a good idea to find out this time!


----------



## mojo401

O:)Katie - sorry you're not feeling great. It's really uncomfortable having a stinking cold and ouch those sneezes/coughs are sooo painful. Now you're off work you can take it easy, stay in bed and relax! Just what you need :flower:

Logansmama- hope your little man is on the mend now, poor thing. Oh the joys of motherhood being weed and puked on, bless him.

Babeeangel - glad things are getting better for you. It must have been horrible for you to go through that but babies recover very quickly and no doubt she'll catch up on the weight gain in no time. You need to concentrate on you and bean too now so get lots of rest and enjoy Christmas.

Malpal - you made me laugh about your tummy, must be amazing with twins. I feel the same and I only have one!! Heavy tummy and can't sit in a particularly ladylike fashion anymore :haha: Seatbelts in the car are the worst, so uncomfortable!

Cactusgirl - get you out clubbing and pulling all the fellas!! I felt shattered just reading about it all. Couldn't muster the energy to pull a Christmas cracker at the mo.....:haha: good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Shady - good luck for your scan too.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all feeling well and ready for Christmas. I'm doing much better thank goodness, much less sick which is a huge relief. Still not eating much and only gained 2lbs but have a proper bump and and a bit more colour in my cheeks O:)

Scan on Wednesday morning, very excited!


----------



## iznil8

Hey everyone, Hope everyone is well and excited for Christmas! 

I feel like i'm getting the cold but hopefully it will pass quickly and before Friday. 

So excited for those of you who have found out the flavour of your bump, I am staying on team yellow but there seems to be a whole load of girls around here just now, wonder if i'll be the same?!?


----------



## babyhope

lillprutten said:


> Scan went well and it's a girl:) Thanks ladies for all your goodluckwishes!




etoya said:


> Not posting a lot, but just wanted to let you know girls that We had our scan today and we're on team :pink:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Looks like we have soo many girls in may! My family is hoping for a girl too, but my scan is not until the 30th and hopefully baby shows us its parts!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

I've not posted much lately.... work has been manic :(

Congrats to all of those who have had 20 week scan or sexing scans! I have mine on Wednesday and can't wait!!!

:)


----------



## babyhope

I dont know if it is just me but food just doesn't taste the same....its just not as good as before, with the exception of JUNK FOOD of course:haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

congrats Lilprutten and Etoya on your Pinks!!

This time tomorrow I should know!!


----------



## clogsy90

got my scan 2moz and i'm deffo expecting to hear boy, if not a pain in the bum like daddy  and im more convinced seeing all the pinks there has to be a break in the chain at some point


----------



## Mork

SO with you babyhope - healthy stuff (like veggies) taste yuck whereas chocolate, burgers, chips............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! xx


----------



## DWandMJ

babyhope said:


> OMG! I CAN'T STOP PIGGING OUT! I am constantly craving junk food then giving in and then feeling guilty:dohh:
> 
> Ugh I feel huge....so scared of the scale:nope:

I read something somewhere (like bump.com or babycenter) that mentioned with pregnancies of boys, your appetite can go through the roof, as if you're a teenage boy yourself, which contributes to why baby boys tend to have a higher birth weight than girls. Lets test this theory!


----------



## carriecinaz

I haven't been on this thread much it just moves too fast for me! 

But I wanted to share that we just had our scan today and we are having a little girl!!! I was 100% sure I was having a boy! I had all the "boy" symptoms like huge appetite, fast hair growth, etc. I was incredibly happy when they said girl though as I've always wanted at least 1 girl. :cloud9:

Congrats to everyone else on :blue: or :pink: 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DWandMJ

Congrats Carrie!


----------



## LogansMama

mojo - My DS is doing much better. He is eating like an animal again... LOL. And has lots of energy too! Wish I could say the same. I seem to have gotten that miserable cold that lots of us have! Went to the doctor today and she gave me some antibiotics...Sure hope they work quick. I do not want to be sick for Christmas. And I get so nervous with my asthma. I'm already living on my inhaler again. Fingers crossed I can keep it under control and not end up in the ER again... It would be better if I would just take it easy... but I won't! Too much to do!


----------



## babyhope

DWandMJ said:


> I read something somewhere (like bump.com or babycenter) that mentioned with pregnancies of boys, your appetite can go through the roof, as if you're a teenage boy yourself, which contributes to why baby boys tend to have a higher birth weight than girls. Lets test this theory!

Hhmmm I'll let you know...although everyone in my family is rooting for a girl, since we already have a son, but I'll be happy either way!! BTW I AM HUNGRY!!!!!:haha:

Logansmama-hope you feel better for Christmas!

Gotta wrap a ton of gifts tonight:dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

carrie and etoya congrats on team pink!!!

frufru - 17wks can be a little early 2 feel movements esp if it your 1st. 

last day of term 2day thankfully so i'm really glad of the break from work. we go back on 7th jan. need 2 get a few bits of xmas shopping still but have wrapped everything else! phew!


----------



## MartaMi

*LogansMama* - wow! I'm sure it was really awesome.
*maybebaby3* - music is cool. I would have wanted to be a music teacher but elephants ran over my ears :haha: So I became a P.E teacher. I know what you feel. I had to go to school 25 km away from my home because of that.
*lillprutten, etoya, carriecinaz* - congrats on Pink Team


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. how are you all feeling today?

am flying to copenhagen (supposedly) tomorrow so am keeping an eye on the manchester airport website to make sure that flights are still moving.

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Carrie - congrats on your pink!!

Abz - fingers crossed you make it. I am so glad I am flying on Sat as everything should have cleared by then!

Clogsy - have a good scan!!

Well my scan is today at 18:10!!! Cannot wait - not going to be able to get any work done today!! Although it has gone quickly it seems and age since last had a scan.


----------



## abz

good luck for your scan tonight babes :D :D

i have been checking the planes and trains and so far everything seems to be running. of course this could all change by this time tomorrow. we aren't flying until evening so we have plenty of time to get to manchester and then hopefully things will be running smoothly when we get there :)


----------



## Kelly s

hi ladies am due on the 24th may and find out if bubba is pink or blue on the 8th jan,, cant wait till a can start preparing for lil him or her xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies, 

how is everyone today? well we managed to get most of our shopping done yesterday ... didnt get back till late tho so was so tired! Still got to get some bits for OH as so far he has only got slippers and a dvd! I have a midwife appointment at 2 just a routine check. But I keep getting awful pains in my lower stomach, Im struggling to put my trousers etc on feels really tight and when I sneeze its awful! Does anyone know what this is? 

Have a lovely day! x x x


----------



## Widger

Hope - I just sneezed a moment ago and boy did it hurt. I've got used to holding my tummy when I sneeze as that helps but this one just came out before I could reach - ouch!!

Cactusgirl - Good luck with scan xx

I haven't booked my antenatal classes yet and apparently they get booked up really quickly. Has anyone else on 1st baby and booked theirs?


----------



## hope&faith09

We are doing NCT classes and booked a few weeks ago, altho they cost a bit we were told they are really worth while if your on your first baby! Very excited, we start in March!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hope&Faith we have just booked on our NCT classes but they don't start till April - hope not too early or might miss most of them!!

DH wants to cancel the scan tonight - the snow is really heavy again in Manchester, have just sent half the staff home. Babybond have already called to move it forward 30mins but if we cancel will lose deposit and next appt is not till 2nd Jan but we are away till 17th.
Am leaving it a few more hours and hoping it clears abit. :nope:


----------



## Widger

Oh no, what a shame about the scan. Just when you don't want snow it turns up arrgghhh! Hope it clears for you xx

What type of course have you booked girls? There are different ones available still apparently. Not sure what to go for - intensive/women's only (with one couple session) etc.... really annoying as they offer 2 courses for early may babies, suppose demand but not much for me.


----------



## hope&faith09

Im booked onto the normal antenatal course, partners welcome I think we have 8 sessions and cost around £150. really looking forward to it! Just putting all the dates in my diary, Im going to have a proper bump by then! 

Where abouts do you live ... Im near birmingham.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Widger said:


> Oh no, what a shame about the scan. Just when you don't want snow it turns up arrgghhh! Hope it clears for you xx
> 
> What type of course have you booked girls? There are different ones available still apparently. Not sure what to go for - intensive/women's only (with one couple session) etc.... really annoying as they offer 2 courses for early may babies, suppose demand but not much for me.

I know I keep looking out of the window praying for it to stop.

We are booked on the antenatal courses - there are 2 Monday evening and 2 Sunday day sessions I think throughout April. Then there is mention of some post natal sessions in September, not sure if have to pay more for those.


----------



## Widger

I'm in London but think it depends on the course you go for more than location? Seems all the same for area when you click on course fees.


----------



## clogsy90

well back from my scan and she ssaid she can see not obvious dingly dangly so she thinks its a lil girl :) but im not going out n buying pink.


----------



## abz

are you going back for another scan to confirm honey?

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Awww - Clogsy - Its a girl. If it were a boy she would have seen it at 20 weeks! Congrats!! Now go buy something pink! Really! :)

Cactus - I hope you make it to your scan and don't have to wait!  Good Luck!


----------



## Pixie81

hope&faith09 said:


> I have a midwife appointment at 2 just a routine check. But I keep getting awful pains in my lower stomach, Im struggling to put my trousers etc on feels really tight and when I sneeze its awful! Does anyone know what this is?
> 
> Have a lovely day! x x x

Hi Hope and Faith,

I have been having lower stomach pains too ths past week or so. I have a cold and when I blow my nose or cough it really hurts. It feels like it did at the beginning of the pregnancy so I have been assuming it is just my uterous stretching.

What did your midwife say to you about it? I'm not seeing mine now til 11th January. xxx


----------



## modo

I booked my antenatal classes with NCT and they take place around mid-April. I am really glad I ended up with a May Mummies Group so everyone is in the same boat!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Glad your scan went well Clogsy. Shame it was not more conclusive!

Well we are just about to set off for the scan - it has not snowed for a few hours so fingers crossed - setting off 90mins early for a 30 min car ride so better be on time!!!

See ya later hopefully with a result!
x


----------



## Pixie81

I haven't booked any classes yet. I will ask my midwife about them when I see her in January.

I am in a really foul mood at the moment. I bought myself a cardigan a few weeks ago for Christmas from my DH and he wrapped it up. It was £45 in Mamas and Papas and I bought it onine. I was just browsing the website a minute ago and the same cardigan has now been reduced to £11.25 AND they have my size in stock!!!!:growlmad: I'm absolutely gutted! :cry:


----------



## abz

oh honey. it will be within the 28 day return period? could you not take it back and buy it again?

good luck with your scan CG :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith - i get those pains when i sneeze. never happened 2 me with other pregnancies tho! have been really achey! getting pains under my ribs now and still 19+ wks 2 go!


----------



## clogsy90

omg i have just been to work and it is so strange saying she. i dnt no what the chances are of missing little bits lol. i hope shes a she is that makes sense lol. i can't believe how many pink mays their are :) you had yours yet cactusgirl? i made sure we left nice and early to get there in time we left at half 8 when should only take 5 mins so gave ourselves 50 mins to get there


----------



## malpal

Evening ladies, 
congrats to all those ladies who have found out the flavour of their babies!!!! 
Still have 8 days to go, but hoping it will zoom by with christmas in between. 
Been to the mw today and all is kinda well, my bp is increasing which is worrying me as i had pre-eclampsia with my daughter. I really need to take things easy, but it's so hard when you have to carry on being a mummy to the children you already have. 
Both heartbeats were lovely and strong one was 120 and the other 160 so very very different. 
Roll on the 30th then i can relieve my addiction for shopping!!!!!

Cactus girl will be awaiting for an update!!!!!! xx


----------



## MartaMi

I have my scan tomorrow:happydance: So in the morning I'll go to school, it's the end of this term. Then to hospital and then OH and kids will come here and we can decorete the tree.
Actually I'm really afraid of tomorrow. I have lost weight during th pregnancy. Last time, month ago, I weighed 43 kg. So I had lost 3 kg. Mf wasn't happy because by that time I should have gained something. This weekend I weighed myself again and it was 40 kg. So I have lost 6 kg. It really isn't normal and I'm afraid of what that may cause to baby. And weird thing about it is that I haven't been throwing up. I had minimum morning sickness so why am I losing weigth. 
Don't want to hear what she has to say to me:nope:


----------



## clogsy90

MartaMi said:


> I have my scan tomorrow:happydance: So in the morning I'll go to school, it's the end of this term. Then to hospital and then OH and kids will come here and we can decorete the tree.
> Actually I'm really afraid of tomorrow. I have lost weight during th pregnancy. Last time, month ago, I weighed 43 kg. So I had lost 3 kg. Mf wasn't happy because by that time I should have gained something. This weekend I weighed myself again and it was 40 kg. So I have lost 6 kg. It really isn't normal and I'm afraid of what that may cause to baby. And weird thing about it is that I haven't been throwing up. I had minimum morning sickness so why am I losing weigth.
> Don't want to hear what she has to say to me:nope:

i don't know about about now but every appointment i had i had lost weight everytime (may have put some on now) but at 16 weeks i had only lost more at each appointment and alot of people i know have only lost weight so i don't think its anything to much to be concerned about but then again i'm not a dr


----------



## MartaMi

clogsy90 said:


> i don't know about about now but every appointment i had i had lost weight everytime (may have put some on now) but at 16 weeks i had only lost more at each appointment and alot of people i know have only lost weight so i don't think its anything to much to be concerned about but then again i'm not a dr

I'm not that much concerned about losing weight than about how much I weigh. I mean, 12yo kids weigh 40 kg. It's 88 lbs if you have that number system.


----------



## clogsy90

ah right i'm with you now yer i don't understand kg lol. lb is easier for me to understand and yes i see what you mean now i'm sure they'll be able to make sure your baby gets what s/he needs :)


----------



## maybebaby3

could u have an overactive thyroid marta?


----------



## babyhope

abz said:


> oh honey. it will be within the 28 day return period? could you not take it back and buy it again?
> 
> abz xx

I agree! I would try to return it. The exact same thing happened with a gift I bought my son, I bought him a new bedspread/sheets and now it is marked $15 dollars cheaper! Since I still need to finish Christmas shopping every little bit of money counts, I am going to return them today and rebuy them.



malpal said:


> Evening ladies,
> congrats to all those ladies who have found out the flavour of their babies!!!!
> Still have 8 days to go, but hoping it will zoom by with christmas in between.
> Been to the mw today and all is kinda well, my bp is increasing which is worrying me as i had pre-eclampsia with my daughter. I really need to take things easy, but it's so hard when you have to carry on being a mummy to the children you already have.
> Both heartbeats were lovely and strong one was 120 and the other 160 so very very different.
> Roll on the 30th then i can relieve my addiction for shopping!!!!!
> 
> Cactus girl will be awaiting for an update!!!!!! xx

My scan is on the 30th too!!! So excited, although they never said they were going to tell me the gender, hopefully they will.



MartaMi said:


> clogsy90 said:
> 
> 
> i don't know about about now but every appointment i had i had lost weight everytime (may have put some on now) but at 16 weeks i had only lost more at each appointment and alot of people i know have only lost weight so i don't think its anything to much to be concerned about but then again i'm not a dr
> 
> I'm not that much concerned about losing weight than about how much I weigh. I mean, 12yo kids weigh 40 kg. It's 88 lbs if you have that number system.Click to expand...

You are so small sweetie! I didn't know the Kg system either.


----------



## MartaMi

maybebaby3 said:


> could u have an overactive thyroid marta?

I don't know. I've never been sick or anything


----------



## Windmills

I think with returning stuff to rebuy it, a lot of places will only refund you the current sale price xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Pixie81 said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> I have a midwife appointment at 2 just a routine check. But I keep getting awful pains in my lower stomach, Im struggling to put my trousers etc on feels really tight and when I sneeze its awful! Does anyone know what this is?
> 
> Have a lovely day! x x x
> 
> Hi Hope and Faith,
> 
> I have been having lower stomach pains too ths past week or so. I have a cold and when I blow my nose or cough it really hurts. It feels like it did at the beginning of the pregnancy so I have been assuming it is just my uterous stretching.
> 
> What did your midwife say to you about it? I'm not seeing mine now til 11th January. xxxClick to expand...

Hey,

My midwife thinks I may have the beginnings of SPD, would explain all the pain I have been having and trouble walking. Just need to keep an eye on it and go back if it gets any worse! How is everyone?


----------



## babyhope

katie_xx said:


> I think with returning stuff to rebuy it, a lot of places will only refund you the current sale price xx

As long as you have the receipt (which I do) they should give you back full price, I think if you don't have the receipt they will only give you the sale price and store credit....well see later today:wacko:


----------



## babyhope

Apparently I am a picky person so my mother gave me my Christmas money and told me to go pick some stuff out:wacko: Doesn't really bother me since I am picky:haha: But I just hate having to go back to the crowded malls today....UGH! But my sister called my son and asked he if wanted to spend the night so YAY! Hubby and I decided after the shopping we will go watch a movie, we've been wanting to see the Blindside, looks really good!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. How is everyone? 

I am doing much better now that I got on a steroid. I knew that was all I needed. Its so frustrating sometimes. I know my body - I know the drill - but the doctors sometimes make me jump through hoops to get what I need! I mean - I know they are trying to be careful and not over-prescribe any meds since I'm preggo - but BABY NEEDS to BREATHE so give me what I need! I went to an OB yesterday (not mine cause she was out) and saw her about my cold. Its in my chest - which aggravates my asthma - I was having issues all day - but she only gave me an antibiotic. She then directed me to my pulmonary doctor to follow-up. I told her I needed a steroid - but she said that was up to HIM. So I called today (after a rough night and almost going to ER), and of course - they couldn't fit me in for like over a week. I was about to lose it completely - because I KNEW the next step was the hospital! Finally the nurse said she would speak to the doc and tell him what I told her (preggo - asthmatic - chest cold- etc...). She said she'd call back. So - I was waiting around for hours - jusr about to go to ER to get the stinkin steroids I know I needed- actually IN THE CAR - and would now have to spend $100's of dollars plus hours of my time to get - and FINALLY she called me back and said the pulmonary doc called in a scrip for me! Thank goodness. And of course - now that I have taken them - I'm all good. But man - what a pain in the rear to get them! SO frustrating!

Other than all that though - things are going well. Slowly getting my house back in order. Trying to clean up after painting and tiling floors and such. DH is currently rehanging the window blinds. Just want it back in order before Santa comes Thursday night. 

Plan to bake cookies with the little man tomorrow. Gotta get them ready to leave out for santa. Also need to bake some desserts for Christmas eve. Gonna make brownies and cut them with a cookie cutter into the shape of Christmas trees.... 
Have to make some other dessert too - but not sure what yet....

Have a nice night all....


----------



## maybebaby3

marta - i dont think u need 2 feel sick 2 have a thyroid issue

hope&faith - i had spd with dylan, not nice! am hoping 2 escape it this time!!!

logansmama - i hope that u r feeing better soon! i'm going 2 be doing some baking with the kids 2day 2.

am soooooooooo glad it's the 1st day of the xmas hols. going 2 meet my friend 4 lunch (hopefully the kids will beahve!!!) hope it stops raining tho it doesnt look like it's going 2. dylan ripped his waterproof suit yesterday but he may just have 2 wear it anyway so he'll get soaked!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sorry I did not have time to update last night - after the scan my parents had arranged a pre xmas meal with my inlaws which was a great opportunity to tell them all.....we are having a blue!!!

It was a bit of a shock (have posted a thread about it) when we first got in the scanner said it was a girl but then a few minutes later LO started wriggling and out it popped from between his legs!!! Glad the scanner kept looking!!!

Am a bit surprised as don't have much experience of boys as had a sister and just expected would always have girls but am still very happy!!

The 2nd picture you can see it is definitely a boy!! Imagine he is sat on a photocopier!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Whalley - Scan 3 and Scan 4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Widger

Cactusgirl - You have broken the trend. Defo boy bits :haha: Congrats!! Would you recommend BAbybond? I'm gagging to get a scan before 14th, if I can persuade my husband that is.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Widger said:


> Cactusgirl - You have broken the trend. Defo boy bits :haha: Congrats!! Would you recommend BAbybond? I'm gagging to get a scan before 14th, if I can persuade my husband that is.

Thanks Widger - I know there is no mistaking that!! :haha:

I would recommend Babybond - they seemed a bit disorganised but I think that was because of the snow to be honest as the staff were all running late. But the room was lovely - it was on a projector so the scan was really big which was great as could see everything.

And our scanner was lovely and explained everything - she was actually pregnant as well so must scan herself everyday!! I know I would!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh you had the same woman as I did :happydance: She's lovely isn't she! Congratulations on your little boy :blue: :D xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

katie_xx said:


> Ooh you had the same woman as I did :happydance: She's lovely isn't she! Congratulations on your little boy :blue: :D xx

I wondered if it would have been the same lady as you!! How funny!! Imagine if you worked as a scanner and were pregnant - I would not want to see any clients I would be too busy scanning myself all the time!! :haha:


----------



## Widger

She must just do a sneaky peek all the time :haha:

Did they check measurements etc too as it says it is a well being check they give you? Sorry for all the questions :blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome 2 team :blue: cactusgirl!!!


----------



## Windmills

She didn't do measurements for me, just had a quick look and said obviously she's not doing a proper anomaly scan, but everything looks perfect :D


----------



## maybebaby3

is your cold better katie?

my kids r fighting over lego at the moment! not quite the peaceful holiday i was hoping 4 lol!


----------



## Windmills

Not really, I feel rubbish.. I've got a lovely cough now too! Thanks for asking :) 
I've just seen a September babies thread :wacko: Where is the time going, am I really nearly halfway? I still feel like I'm about 6 weeks :lol:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Widger said:


> She must just do a sneaky peek all the time :haha:
> 
> Did they check measurements etc too as it says it is a well being check they give you? Sorry for all the questions :blush:

She did not do any measurements like Katie said and said that was not what the scan was for but she did say everything looked fine.

On the scan the length measurement was 16.8cm which I think is about right for 19w2d.


----------



## Widger

Thanks girls. Wow, September baby thread already? Can't believe it.


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah time flies!!! i've passed the half way mark and that is super scary


----------



## Windmills

Me either, May is going to be here before we know it! I'm already having a secret countdown to maternity leave too :blush: 15 weeks to go! xx


----------



## maybebaby3

lol i don't blame u. i am working til either a wk or 2 wks b4 due date so still have ages!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

and next xmas we will have 7mnth babies 2 buy pressies 4!!! wow i will have 3 lots of pressies. it's going 2 b expensive. better start saving in jan lol!!!


----------



## Mrs A

ive made no secret of mine i have a ticker for when i start my mat leave :rofl:


----------



## maybebaby3

good 1!!!


----------



## Widger

I like the idea of that countdown ticker Mrs A :haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

nice one Mrs A!! How long till 16th April?!!?


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies ... nope its afternoon again! Where are these days going? Only two more sleeps till christmas! Just sat watching james and the giant peach! Well this is my last break and I wont get another until Uni is finished so Im not getting any maternity leave, getting a little scared as Im already struggling to do some things not sure how Im going to cope when Im 36 weeks and expected to be running tennis sessions! 

Still need to finish christmas shopping for OH! ... what is everyone else buying for their oh's this year ?


----------



## maybebaby3

i bought danny some aftershave, socks a shirt and jumper. we said we wouldnt buy much 4 each other as we have lots of expenses in the new year and we spent loads on the kids!


----------



## hope&faith09

aww I have bought Dave, slippers, pjs, a couple of dvds, lego! and I need to get him something else but not sure what! We agreed only small pressies but then I saw the camera I really wanted (not sure if Im going to get it but would be perfect for when little one arrives! )


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah u do need a camera! u have got him lots of bits i'm sure he's not going 2 want much more!


----------



## hope&faith09

Its going to be our first christmas when we wake up together (as for the last three years I have been at my families and he has been at his! ) and we realised it will be our first day togther but next year we will be three so I want him to have lots of bits to open!


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah i can understand that! we will have loads of stuff under/round the tree as we have gone a bit overboard on stuff 4 kids lol!


----------



## carriecinaz

Cactusgirl, congrats on your little boy! :blue:


----------



## mojo401

Hello ladies,

Well, back from our anomaly scan and all is well with bubs. Measurements are all fine baby is growing well so very happy!!:happydance:

Delighted to report we're on team.............................:blue: Yay!!! We already have our DD so such a surprise that we're having a little boy. One of each....perfect! Lots of blue shopping to be done between now and May as everything I have is pink!

DH and I have decided not to tell friends and family the sex as we want it to be a suprise for them. Had to share with all you lovely ladies though!:cloud9:

Anyhow, best Christmas present ever so I'm one happy mummy.

Hope you're all well and Catcusgirl, congrats on team blue too! We can compare boys names with each other....:happydance:


----------



## carriecinaz

Mojo, a boy! Congrats!

Seems we will have some more boys coming now after all these girls!


----------



## clogsy90

congrats on your blue. looks like there is going to be a trend o blues now after the pinks


----------



## Mrs RC

mojo401 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well, back from our anomaly scan and all is well with bubs. Measurements are all fine baby is growing well so very happy!!:happydance:
> 
> Delighted to report we're on team.............................:blue: Yay!!! We already have our DD so such a surprise that we're having a little boy. One of each....perfect! Lots of blue shopping to be done between now and May as everything I have is pink!
> 
> DH and I have decided not to tell friends and family the sex as we want it to be a suprise for them. Had to share with all you lovely ladies though!:cloud9:
> 
> Anyhow, best Christmas present ever so I'm one happy mummy.
> 
> Hope you're all well and Catcusgirl, congrats on team blue too! We can compare boys names with each other....:happydance:

Congrats Mojo! I am so undecided if I should stay on team yellow or not! Today I don't want to know and others I'm dying to know if MiniR is a boy or girl!!

How do you decide if you should find out?!

xx


----------



## clogsy90

impatience decided mine


----------



## Mrs RC

My "20 week scan" is not till 7 January eitehr when I'll be 23 weeks as my hospital seems so slow at everything...I wasn't booked in till 13 weeks and didn't have first scan till 14 weeks!

Seems so long to wait!!

x


----------



## mojo401

Mrs RC - to be honest we were going to stay on team yellow but it is such an exciting time when you're lying there having the scan watching bubs dancing around that emotions just run over. Plus, there is the practical side to consider so then you can discuss names, plan what things to buy etc. 

All in all it is a very personal decision and like you I wavered most days but when it came to the crunch it was just too tempting for words and I coldn't help myself.....wonderful feeling!

To all the ladies who stay on team yellow, I commend you for holding out. I've never been a 'wait and see' person....far too impatient!!:haha:


----------



## clogsy90

at least when you have all your appointments with them being later it takes you closer to your due date :)


----------



## BabeeAngel

Congrats to all who found out your bump colors....

Since my hospital won't tell the gender I've been researching for a place not too far that would tell me. I have a few leads... so fingers crossed.

Aubrey has a check up appointment with the Dr. today, lets hope she's gained back lots of her lost weight!


----------



## shawnie

I had to know, I suck at waiting to find things out and I really want to start getting things before she arrives. I do commend those who wait, I would go nuts lol


----------



## bexxie

I am team blue am so shocked!!!!!!!!

Chuffed tho,took me 3 hours to think about things other than OMG!

XX


----------



## shawnie

awww congrats bexxie!


----------



## MartaMi

Good evening girls.
Today has been pretty good day. Firstly it is HOLIDAY :happydance::happydance::happydance: Gosh I'm so happy. I almost started crying when gave reports to students. I think I won't be in school until spring holiday.
Secondly my dr appointment. We had a serious chat with mf. She said that maybe I'm losing weight because the stress in my life. Told me to eat a lot during Christmas and New Year. Have to weigh myself every day and if my weight goes under 88lbs I have to go to hopital. That means I can't afford losing anything anymore. Talked to my mum today and told her about my weightloss. She said I have to be careful because being in so big underweight can skip my periods. She is worried that I can't get pregnant. If she only knew :haha:
Thirdly the main thing. Not to break the trend *I'm gonna get a son *:happydance: Although I felt like a girl and wanted a girl I'm really happy about it. I bought a pair of blue little socks and I'm gonna give them to OH tonight. 
What else? Mat.leave. I think I'll stay in mid or early March.


----------



## laney_1981

Congrats to all of you who have found out your genders, seems to be spates of girls then spates of boys.

We decided to stay on team yellow, happy with that decision. All of our friends and family who have had babies over the past couple of yeards have stayed on team yellow so would feel slighlty guilty if we found out as everyone else managed to wait. 

I felt baby kick me from the outside last night for the first time and I had a tear in my eye. I was such an amazing moment, makes it feel so much more real.

Elaine


----------



## Pussy Galore

Bexxie, Mojo and Cactus girl.. congrats on team :blue:

I am just back from my scan and we are on team :pink:

So happy!!

There does seem to be a trend on here of a few on team pink and then a few on team blue...! Who is next to find out?!


----------



## mojo401

Congrats PG, now you can shop for pink!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep, hitting the early sales tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## babyhope

Wow!!! So many people have found out what team there on! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I hope I find out soon I am getting jealous:haha:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hey, you're not the only one. I've got my scan on 7th January - 2 whole weeks to wait until I find out. can't wait :) xx


----------



## malpal

I go next weds for our scan.....very excited! 
Congrats to everyone who's just had scans. 
xx


----------



## Mrs RC

fluffpuffin said:


> Hey, you're not the only one. I've got my scan on 7th January - 2 whole weeks to wait until I find out. can't wait :) xx

Hi fluffpuffin - your scan is the same day as me! What time are you going? I'm at 9.45am! Can't wait though might stay on team yellow!!

x


----------



## fluffpuffin

Mrs RC said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> Hey, you're not the only one. I've got my scan on 7th January - 2 whole weeks to wait until I find out. can't wait :) xx
> 
> Hi fluffpuffin - your scan is the same day as me! What time are you going? I'm at 9.45am! Can't wait though might stay on team yellow!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Mine's at 9:20am - nice and early, so hopefully no delays there :thumbup:! Oh, you might not want to know??? I wish I was that patient, but I think I couldn't bear not knowing...depends on whether LO complies though as well. Good luck for you & hope you'll get on well hunny. xx


----------



## DWandMJ

Congrats to all the newly "teamed" ladies! We find out a week from tomorrow and can hardly wait! 
Is anyone else's OH unwilling to play the name game until the gender is found out? I have at least gotten him to say he likes a second girl and boy name. Right now we've got :

Girls- 
Averie Nicole / Averie Marie
Kameron Elise 

Boys - 
Hunter Lee 
Ryan


----------



## Pussy Galore

It is lovely knowing... it makes me admire those on team yellow even more!! My sister is due on 15 Jan and she is still on team yellow!!

Hubby and I had considered names.. but only for a boy cos we were so sure we were having a boy!! We have no girls names at all.. thank goodness we have a while to think about it!! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

bexxie, mojo and marta congrats on joining team :blue:

pussygalore congrats on team :pink:


----------



## babyhope

AHHHHH!! I still need to wrap gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

lol me 2 but not 2 many! 2night we have 2 build the kitchen 4 my daughter and the airplane/train track 4 my son so think we will be busy!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! 

Just finished wrapping pressies ... dont think OH has got me anything as he hasnt been shopping or anything! Spending today watching movies and taking it easy looking forward to the next few days! Christmas I love the whole day and boxing day I am either going to the football or babysitting my gorgeous niece depending on how my spd is! 

How is everyone ... looking forward to tomorrow ... I just wish I could have the smoked salmon starter!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!

Well I am heading up North for a few days (weather permitting!) to spend Christmas with hubbies family! I don't know how I will cope without internet access for a few days especially since I will miss the online Boxing Day sales!!

Good luck to everyone with scans today!

Have a lovely Christmas and New Year everyone!

:)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Mojo, Bexxie and MartaMi - congrats on joining Team Blue!!! How exciting!!

Pussygalore - congrats on your pink!!

They are coming through thick and fast now - it's brilliant!!

Was in Debenhams the yesterday and there was some great stuff in the sales already - but managed to control myself!!

Well I am off to Australia for 3 weeks on Boxing Day am hoping will still be able to catch up with you all as my friend who I am staying with has internet access!!!

So have a great Xmas everyone and have a fab one!!

xxx


----------



## mojo401

Maybebaby - I supervised (watched :haha:) DH build our DD's dolls house last night, it's so beautiul I want one!

PG - hope you manage to get up North and the weather isn't too bad. 

H&F - I'm with you and plan to do as little as possible over the next few days....movies, eating chocs and lying on the sofa....bliss. Boo to the smoked salmon....do you think we can have a small Baileys? :winkwink: Hope your spd gets better.

Cactusgirl - have a fab time in Oz, lucky girl. Hope the journey isn't too tiring....I think you should ask for an upgrade being a pregnant lady!! Worth a try :haha:

Have a wonderful Christmas ladies and here's to a very exciting and busy 2010 for us all!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

I am so excited about Christmas! It's Aubrey's first Christmas, and even though i know she doesn't know what's going on I just love the way she looks at the tree and all the shiny paper lol... mommy went a little overboard with gifts tee hee


----------



## Wellington

Hope and Faith - Really?! No smoked salmon? That's goning to be a major bummer as I've just made up the salmon starter for tomorrow... didn't realise I couldn't have any. Really, really?

I'm itching to find out babies sex, but have to wait until 8th Jan - I too will be 23 weeks by then. Man it's going slowly, but I guess that just makes the holidays feel longer!

Mrs RC - you aren't in SW London per chance? Your hospital sounds as late as mine!!


----------



## hope&faith09

My midwife told me not to eat it but i may eat a little if no-ones looking!


----------



## Cactusgirl

snuck back in as can't keep away already! I am having smoked salmon starter tomorrow - everything in moderation is my approach!


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith i'm sure your oh has got u something. maybe he got it when he was at work!?!


----------



## Widger

Congrats to ladies on finding out gender.

Cactusgirl - So jealous ou are going to Oz!!! Have a great time.

Hope you all have a lovely xmas xxx


----------



## babyhope

Hubby and I were up til 4 AM wrapping presents and then we ran out of wrapping paper!!! We are so tired, we were suppose to get up early and have breakfast with his family but we slept through it:haha: Well be going over later today or tomorrow....but I still have to make a last minute run to the store to get more wrapping...and I have to fix the presents under the tree so we can take pictures, right now they are all just stacked up in a pile!


----------



## insomnimama

Night all (or likely morning by the time you read this) and Merry Christmas to all that partake ;)

Have filled stockings under the tree and a two dollar coin under my eldest son's pillow- he lost a tooth on the Maple Walnut Brittle we made so I get to play two imaginary childhood people at once tonight.


----------



## LogansMama

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone! Hope you are all doing something fun! I am currently waiting for my DS to go to sleep so Santa can put the presents under the tree! Wish he'd hurry or I might fall asleep before he does, and that could be disastrous! Poor kid would wake up to nothing! 

We went to my Grams house for Christmas Eve tonight. She always has a big party with all the kids, grandkids and great grandkids... Its usually about 25 people - but about half of those are ages 4 months - 7 years. So - its fun and chaotic! Next Christmas there will be TWO more babies to add to the group too! CRAZY. (Me and my cousin are both preggo - about 2 months apart).

Anyhow - Logan had a ball. He got a ton of gifts already from his cousins and grandparents. Lots of super hero stuff! He is obsessed with super heroes right now! 




insomnimama said:


> Have filled stockings under the tree and a two dollar coin under my eldest son's pillow- he lost a tooth on the Maple Walnut Brittle we made so I get to play two imaginary childhood people at once tonight.

Insomnimama - Thats funny! :) Santa and the Tooth Fairy all in one night! Busy Lady you are!

Bexxie, Mojo and Cactus girl - CONGRATS on your baby boys! 

Pussy Galore - Congrats on your GIRL!

I really don't know how anyone has the patience to stay on team yellow. Its amazing to me!! Seriously. I was going bonkers, and I found out at only 16 weeks! Can't imagine waiting the WHOLE time! 

Anyhow - MERRY CHRISTMAS again. Have a great day. Speak to you all later! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Merry Christmas lovely ladies

im awake so early ... just doing my hair then going to wake oh up with his pressies! then off to family for the day! Hope everyone has a fabby day and gets some nice pressies. 

Just think this time next year we will have 6 / 7 month olds! x x x


----------



## babyhope

Santa just made a quick visit to our house and personally handed my son his presents!!! You guys should have seen my sons face when he opened the door and Santa was standing there, his eyes were huge and he was sooooo happy!!! My son is 6 years old and I LOVE HIS INNOCENCE...but sadly I am thinking this maybe his last year believing in Santa, the kids in school are already telling him Santa isn't real:growlmad: Grrrr, I wish those kids would shut up! Anyways my son was super happy so I was super happy:cloud9:


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww babyhope thats so cute ... I think we may be having a dress up as santa competition at my mums today! I know she has bought santa hats for everyone so christmas lunch should be fun! Is it too early to wake oh!


----------



## LogansMama

Santa (one relative or friend dressed up) visits my Grams house on Christmas Eve each year. He gives all the kids one gift before he leaves. The little ones (age 3) were amazed - ESPECIALLY my DS. But some of the older ones (age 7) are starting to figure it out. I think 7 is about the average age they stop believing. Sucks - right? I dread that day. 3 is such an innocent and perfect little time! Wish I could bottle it up!
 



Attached Files:







DSC03924.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 7









DSC03929.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MartaMi

Late Merry Christmas to all of you:flower:


----------



## Windmills

Happy Christmas ladies, I'm made up because FOB has bought me a new iPod ha. He got out of jail on an appeal, and we decided last night to give it another go for the sake of the baby.


----------



## Kelly s

hello ladies am new on here just came from the 1st trimester, due 24th may n find out if bubs is a boy or girl in couple weeks woohoo, cant wait to see him or her again xx


----------



## LogansMama

Katie - I Hope it works out for you two. Good Luck. If you notice things are not good though - don't stick it out "just for baby" though - as that is rarely a good idea! 

Kelly - Welcome to 2nd Tri!


----------



## Chikadee77

Merry Christmas everyone! We just found out on the 23rd that we're having a boy! :happydance:

Hubby leaves for Iraq on Friday, January 1st. Starting to get very anxious about it now :cry:


----------



## LogansMama

Chikadee - Congrats on your little boy! Boys ROCK! As far as your dh going to Iraq - that really really sucks. So soon too! How long will he be gone for - or don't you know? Will he be able to come home for the birth?


----------



## Chikadee77

Thanks, we are super excited!!! There aren't very many boys in either of our families!

He'll be gone until late June/early July of 2010. He might get to come home for the birth for 10 days, but we won't really find that out until closer til the due date. It's really up to the Commander over there and what's going on at the time and such. :/


----------



## LogansMama

That sucks that he may have to miss the birth - but at least he will be home when baby is still pretty young. Hopefully things will be pretty calm over there, so #1 - he stays safe of course, and #2 - he can get home to see baby born! 

I wonder if your doctor will schedule an induction for you, so you can time it all out good! Suppose there are going to be a lot of "ifs" until close to the time....


----------



## insomnimama

Katie please, please don't do it "for the baby." You should only get back together or stay together with someone for YOU. Anything else is not good for the baby in the end anyway, because babies need a happy mama most of all. :hugs: Good luck whatever your choice.


----------



## maybebaby3

hope u all had a happy christmas. dylan (who is rarely ill) woke up, opened his pressies and then started vomiting. the poor thing didnt start 2 feel better till about 7pm. he is fine 2day thank god so we r off 2 my parent's house in a bit 4 boxing day lunch with my cousins and i'm sure santa will have left some gifts there 2. i felt so bad 4 dylan, it was the 1st year he really understood all about santa and then he goes and gets a stomach bug. poor little man!


----------



## babyhope

maybebaby3 said:


> hope u all had a happy christmas. dylan (who is rarely ill) woke up, opened his pressies and then started vomiting. the poor thing didnt start 2 feel better till about 7pm. he is fine 2day thank god so we r off 2 my parent's house in a bit 4 boxing day lunch with my cousins and i'm sure santa will have left some gifts there 2. i felt so bad 4 dylan, it was the 1st year he really understood all about santa and then he goes and gets a stomach bug. poor little man!

OMG! I had a similar experience. My son was over the moon on Christmas eve meeting santa and unwrapping gifts but at 6 AM Christmas morning he woke up throwing up and running a fever. My poor baby was so sick he no longer cared about the presents, he spent all Christmas sleeping:nope: We still have presents under the tree for him we are going to wait til he feels better to open them so he can enjoy them. My poor baby.


----------



## babyhope

Because my son was sick, a lot of our Christmas plans were canceled and Christmas wasn't as cheery. But on a brighter note hubby spoiled me this year. I had been wanting a diamond key pendant necklace that I had seen at the store, when we went back it was gone, I was so upset, that I made us go back three times hoping they would get it but they didn't. I was so sure I would be disappointed on Christmas, but NOPE hubby has snuck to the store and bought it for me!!!! Poor thing had to keep it a secret even when I made him go to the store with me over and over:haha: He also got me a flat screen tv for our room, which I had been wanting as well. Then he got me a bunch of other small gifts, maternity shirts, make up etc. Plus because my son was sick we still have presents under the tree so that way when he feels better we can open them together...and under the tree I spied another jewelry bag:cloud9:
Usually I don't like hubby going over board on Christmas but for some reason this year I am loving the spoiling:haha: Maybe because I know next year things maybe tighter with another baby around and having to shop for two kids!!!
All in all I LOVE MY HUBBY:cloud9:


----------



## maybebaby3

babyhope said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> hope u all had a happy christmas. dylan (who is rarely ill) woke up, opened his pressies and then started vomiting. the poor thing didnt start 2 feel better till about 7pm. he is fine 2day thank god so we r off 2 my parent's house in a bit 4 boxing day lunch with my cousins and i'm sure santa will have left some gifts there 2. i felt so bad 4 dylan, it was the 1st year he really understood all about santa and then he goes and gets a stomach bug. poor little man!
> 
> OMG! I had a similar experience. My son was over the moon on Christmas eve meeting santa and unwrapping gifts but at 6 AM Christmas morning he woke up throwing up and running a fever. My poor baby was so sick he no longer cared about the presents, he spent all Christmas sleeping:nope: We still have presents under the tree for him we are going to wait til he feels better to open them so he can enjoy them. My poor baby.Click to expand...

hope he is better soon! am glad that your hubby spoilt u rotten :happydance:


----------



## Capsicum

Hi there, I am already down for 9th May but please put me down as being team yellow. We had the 20 week scan a few days ago and we didn't find out! Thanks!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Su B said:


> Hi there, I am already down for 9th May but please put me down as being team yellow. We had the 20 week scan a few days ago and we didn't find out! Thanks!

HI Su B, I updated you in the due dates thread


----------



## LogansMama

Maybe and Babyhope - Sorry about your sick kiddos on Christmas! What a bummer. Hope they are all well now.

Babyhope - Glad you got so spoiled! Fun! 

DH didn't get me anything! Its okay though - we don't usually shop for each other for Christmas... too many others to buy for. I DID go out and buy him an XBOX this year though - cause he has done so much work on our house the past few months - and saved us so much money - I really felt like he deserved it! He also said hs is going to buy us new big flat screen for the Living Room.... maybe today - so that'll be awesome!

However - For Mothers Day (which will come RIGHT after baby is born) - DH better get me something GOOD! My first mother's day with Logan I insisted on something with diamonds (LOL) and he bought me a beautiful white gold heart necklace with 3 diamonds in it (to symbolize me, dh, and baby). SO - this next year - I will now need something with 4 diamonds in it! LOL. ESPECIALLY since baby will probably end up being an April baby - and diamonds are the April birthstone.

Wow - I feel like a greedy person after that last paragraph! :)

OOOOOO - And did I mention my son gave me the best present of ALL? He POOPED ON THE POTTY YESTERDAY for the first time! I was sooooooo excited! He has been pee-trained for like a year - but has FLAT OUT REFUSED to poop until yesterday! I keep saying it was a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## Missy86

Hiya all

Did everyone have a good xmas, I think I can feel baby moving sometimes but I cant tell if its baby or gas lol


----------



## LogansMama

So if anyone is curious to see what a gigantic 22 week bump looks like - go ahead and check out my pics in the bumps thread. Lordy. I'm giant!


----------



## babyhope

I'm to starting to feel a little down, I think because Christmas is over...all the holiday craziness is calming down. We finally finished unwrapping all our gifts today, since our son was sick on Christmas we saved some of our gifts so that we could all open some when he felt better. It was really nice just the 3 of us opening our gifts as a family, usually we are surrounded by tons of family, but today it was just us, we got to focus on each other. Sigh I am just feeling down....


----------



## Mork

Awww babyhope, lots of hugs your way xxxx Hope you feel less down soon xxx


----------



## abz

hi everyone. greetings from denmark, ha. just wanted to say howdy and wish everyone a merry christmas that celebrates it. i can't hang around but congrats to those who found out the colour of their bump. i find out on january the 6th and can't wait. woo.

abz xx


----------



## lillprutten

I just wanted to say that I hope you all had a great christmas, and even if you didn't- I hope you and your baby are doing well!


----------



## LSU25

I'm on team blue and may 2nd


----------



## etoya

LSU Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## DWandMJ

I'm almost positive I felt baby kick yesterday afternoon! I felt him/her rolling around so I placed my hand on my lower abdomine and felt a single thump from the inside and through to my finger tips... So excited! We'll find out (hopefully!) Which team we're on Thursday :)


----------



## babyhope

I have an appointment on Wednesday, I will be 20w5d, there was no mention if they would tell me the gender but I am really hoping to find out. Hubby is more excited to find out what we are having and has said if they don't tell us we are going to make an appointment for a 4d.


----------



## Shady_R

Hey everyone, hope you all had a good christmas, our was great, had a lovely dinner kids had great fun. Went to my mums bowing day for another christmas day lol. Had my scan last week and found out we are having a girl. I kept looking while she was scanning and def saw 3 lines a few times and when she looked at the end she said looking like a girl, im stra she seen like i did through out the scan though. Am def feeling baby moving now, although i think i have an anterior placenta, so not feeling her moving all the time only some of the time, i do feel a lot of kicks down low though lol. Hope everyone has a good day today catch up soon.


----------



## prinzessin198

Heya girls and bumps :) I'm 19 weeks today expecting a blue bump on 24th May :) xx


----------



## Windmills

So how was everyone's christmas? Mine was amazing, everything xmas should be :cloud9: Just spent loads of time with the family and Vinny. Don't want to go back to work tomorrow though! xxx


----------



## prinzessin198

Xmas was tolerable, but it was at the in laws, so you know :( ughh im sick of my Mother in law telling people im tiny and have a tiny bump, its rather upsetting coz last week or so standing up you can see a bump growing and i've put on a stone in weight. I only have a normal BMI of 20 when not pregnant and in a size 8/10 now im more size 12/14 feels comfortable or size 12. Hoping my bump really appears soon, i do wear loose hoodies and things most of the time , but noe im wearing tight tops so she shuts her mouth lol!! haha


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats 2 all those who found out the colour of their bumps!

oh in a strop 2day. what a great way 2 spend the bank holiday. he is now asleep on the sofa!


----------



## Missy86

yay its bank holiday and I am gonna do bugger all lol

I can feel baby move now, started xmas day sometimes it feels like bubbles but most of the time it feels like a ribbling under the skin.

I do feel bad though cos I had a small bucks fizz on xmas day and it seemed to drive the baby nuts


----------



## bexxie

maybebaby3 said:


> congrats 2 all those who found out the colour of their bumps!
> 
> oh in a strop 2day. what a great way 2 spend the bank holiday. he is now asleep on the sofa!


Must be in the air,myn is swapping bedrooms and just uncerimonisly told me to bugger off as I am not needed. Bloody men.

On lighter note feeling baby loads and loads and belly so hard. Getting uncomfy now tho and fed up with people asking twins.
xx


----------



## pink lady

Hi everyone, I am also expecting a baby due on 7th May, this will be my 3rd baby. We have not found out the sex of this baby, I must admit I am feeling curious now! I have already got 2 children aged 8 and 11! My last 2 babies were both born early and I suffered complications during pregnancy, so I am hoping this one will be plain sailing, I am due to have a section at 39 weeks, I hope I can get that far. :happydance: I am also looking for a buddy.


----------



## Missy86

aww hun I am in essex too, where bouts are u


----------



## debjolin

hi everyone. first time posting in this thread thought it was about time i did.
this is my second baby, have a 6 yr old daughter.
got married to my husband in april this year. 
im 32 years old :nope:
im due 7th may and have bought absolutely nothing yet:blush:
were having another girl.
hope you are all well and having lovely, healthy pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## carriecinaz

So glad to hear that everyone had a nice Christmas. I am dreading going back to work tomorrow :cry: On the brighter side, just 4.5 months till maternity leave...but who's counting :blush:

Welcome pinklady and debjolin!

debjolin, I am also 32 and on team pink!


----------



## maybebaby3

haha i'm counting the days til mat leave 2. xxx


----------



## bexxie

I am leaving 28th Feb cannot wait til longer will be 29 weeks thats plenty for me lol


----------



## Windmills

I'm hoping to work until April 9th, maybe later depending how I'm feeling- I'll be 34 weeks then so still quite early to finish IMO!


----------



## carriecinaz

Wow you girls are lucky! I have to work until the week before I deliver....Of course I don't know if I can make it that long but that's the plan as I won't be working for 6 months after baby is born so we need the money.


----------



## bexxie

katie_xx said:


> I'm hoping to work until April 9th, maybe later depending how I'm feeling- I'll be 34 weeks then so still quite early to finish IMO!


I have two other children and house to run plus my job is physical and stressful so earlier the better. I also have elephants for babies so think 29 weeks will be like 39 weeks for other mums.
xx


----------



## Windmills

I wasn't commenting on the date you've chosen to work to, I didn't even really register it tbh. I was just saying when I plan to finish..


----------



## LogansMama

Welcome debjolin. Glad you can join us!\

As far as maternity leave goes - I'm working till I pop. It sucks, but we can't do it any other way unless I don't have a choice! And on the plus side - it'll keep my mind off WHEN I might go into labor and stuff. I worked till about 6 days before I gave birth last time. I survived. Course - I would love to stop working NOW if I could! 

I have been feeling baby a lot today. Keep SEEING him move too - which is AWESOME.


----------



## LogansMama

Oooo - Just realized I moved up a box! 6 months now! WOW!


----------



## insomnimama

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. Am going back to work on the fourth for a month, then laid off... will have to find some contract work to do from home till #3 is born, but in the meantime am trying to wrap my head around re-entering the working world (if only briefly).


----------



## BabeeAngel

I'm still on mat leave from my first til april LOL


----------



## debjolin

i plan to work until 34 weeks. dont think i could last any longer than that. that should take me to end of march.


----------



## Mork

Am i the only one starting mine on my due date???!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Frufru

Wowee Mork! My work insist you start your maternity leave a week before your due date. I will have lots of holiday to use up for 2010 which I plan to take before my maternity leave so anticipate finishing at the start of May when I will be about 36 weeks.

I hope you all had a nice festive break. Mine was filled with good company, lovely food and lots of card and board games - awesome :thumbup:

After lots of wind and wishful thinking I think I have finally felt LO move :mrgreen: I have never experienced the fluttering that some of us talk about - my LO seems to have gone straight to poking me! If I am lying down if feels like LO is prodding the front of my lower belly, whereas if I am sitting or standing the sensation is less intense and feels like gentle tapping. I was in the car driving when I felt is twice in a row yesterday and then I felt it a couple more times in the evening at dinnertime :cloud9:

I have got a dinner and drinks "do" at a friends home on NYE and the attire for the evening is smart. I have been through my wardrobe and while I have a couple of options which would be appropriate I feel really frumpy in all of them. I am still only really starting to develop a bump at the moment so I am at a point where I feel I look like I have been eating too many pies rather than pregnant :rolleyes: I think I might pop to the shops before the "do" and see if I can pick up a nice outfit in the sales which makes me feel a bit more confident.

I have made it onto BnB much over the last 4-5 days and have just realised my ticker is now on box 5/9 :shock: It is hard to believe that in two and a half weeks time I will be half way through my pregnancy and, hopefully, know whether we are on team winky or minnie! 

Well it is time for bed. I am back to needing 9+ hours at the moment otherwise I wake up feeling hungover - delightful ;)

Have good night all :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Mork said:


> Am i the only one starting mine on my due date???!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Nope - me too! Later if I can hold the baby in a few extra days... LOL.


----------



## DWandMJ

Mork said:


> Am i the only one starting mine on my due date???!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Me too! I'm working until I can't any longer and then only staying on mat leave for 3 months. 
Pippin seems to be having a dance party in my tummy this evening. 
Less than 3 days till our gender scan!


----------



## bexxie

katie_xx said:


> I wasn't commenting on the date you've chosen to work to, I didn't even really register it tbh. I was just saying when I plan to finish..


I hate text lol I wasnt being funny either. TBH wish I could work right up to due date but work are paying me full time money for working 4 hours a day (they are lovely) so in a round-about way my line manager asked me if I would finish at 29 weeks and add my 5 weeks holiday to it so I couldnt say no although I know I could if I wanted to.

So excited about seeing babe now bet we all are. Although third babe the excitement seems more.
xx


----------



## MartaMi

I had wonderful Christmas. OH just took kids to their moms place, where they will spend New Year eve. We visited our parents and I saw his parents for first time. Lucky them that could see me 4 days before the wedding:haha: While being there his sister said that she is pregnant. I looked at her bump and thought she will be due in April or May but she is only 10 weeks. And she has a bump. I don't want a bump for 4 days, then it can start growing. But it was really funny to think that I am 10 weeks ahead of her and noone understood that although I was wearing a tight-fitting blouse. I will make a pic on my weddingday.
What else? Still haven't felt baby moving. I filled mw orders to eat a lot during Christmas. Did it and guess what, weigt raised. Now I weigh 89 lbs. It's like a joke:dohh:


----------



## poppykat

I am working until at least 38 weeks (longer if I can so I can have more time off after!) so I can get Maternity allowance as I only started working again when I was 12 weeks (was on long term sick before that)

I only work 3 days a week and am a nanny with a lovely family who are very supportive so I can rest during the day if I need too.

It is nice to know I am not the only one working until very near my due date! Thought I was the only one!


----------



## maybebaby3

carriecinaz said:


> Wow you girls are lucky! I have to work until the week before I deliver....Of course I don't know if I can make it that long but that's the plan as I won't be working for 6 months after baby is born so we need the money.

me 2. i need the money 4 when baby is here as i only get 18wks paid maternity leave!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Mork said:


> Am i the only one starting mine on my due date???!!!!!!!!!! xxx

i did with my son. with my daughter i started the week b4 and that's what i am going 2 do this time 2.


----------



## abz

hey guys. i'm hoping to finish at the end of april and use up two weeks of my holiday and then two weeks of my maternity leave. i only get statutory maternity pay so not sure how long i'm going to manage to stay off. don't think we can survive on OH's salary alone with our mortgage etc but i'm damn well going to try. although we may end up living on potatoes... 

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. Had my check-up today. Went good. Heard the heartbeat - always fun! And doc seems to be onboard with my plans for VBAC. She sounded more promising about it today than she has in the past. So - I'm happy about that! She even had me fill out my VBAC consent forms! Yea! I mean - there are no promises as of yet - we won't know till the end if it will work out - but as of now, she says we can TRY it! 

And - at my next appt I have my glucose tolerance test! Can't believe thats already here! Still seems early - but doc says we do it between 26-28 weeks and my next appt I will be 26 weeks! Holy Crap - this preg is goin FAST!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Logansmama - glad you had a good check up today!!

I have to sort out my maternity leave by the end of Jan I think.. but am intending to work until I pop if possible so I can have more time off after the birth but even then intend to go back part time after three months..

Either way, I will be starting a count down soon!! :happydance:


----------



## daisyfflur

I plan to finish work on the 3rd April, take all my holiday for 2010 so that's 28 days including bank holidays I think, that takes me to practically my due date (possibly). No way am I risking my company sending me to customer site around the country with little notice. I can't wait to finish.


----------



## Mrs RC

daisyfflur said:


> I plan to finish work on the 3rd April, take all my holiday for 2010 so that's 28 days including bank holidays I think, that takes me to practically my due date (possibly). No way am I risking my company sending me to customer site around the country with little notice. I can't wait to finish.

That's what I'm doing. I finish work on 1 April and take all my annual leave on april with maternity leave starting on 4 may

I can't wait to finish work!

Took dh pram shopping yesterday and we've decided on the bugaboo bee. It's lovely and possibly the only pram that will fit in my lupo!


----------



## Windmills

I'm thinking I don't want to be in the office past 34 weeks pregnant- I already feel uncomfortable with aggressive customers etc. I don't know, maybe nearer the time I'll want to stray!


----------



## babyhope

I haven't given much thought on when to take maternity leave....although hubby and I did plan this baby so that after I have the baby I will have 3 months off of work (work at a school/get paid most of the summer) and to decide whether I will go back or not. I live in the US so what is the normal recommended to time to get off on maternity leave? I wouldn't mind having a few days/weeks off, get some rest in before the baby!


----------



## Windmills

I don't know, I just know I'll get 39 weeks of Maternity Allowance :) I won't be going back to work for quite a while because I'll be taking evening classes at college and then going to uni! xx


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> I haven't given much thought on when to take maternity leave....although hubby and I did plan this baby so that after I have the baby I will have 3 months off of work (work at a school/get paid most of the summer) and to decide whether I will go back or not. I live in the US so what is the normal recommended to time to get off on maternity leave? I wouldn't mind having a few days/weeks off, get some rest in before the baby!

babyhope - I teach. I can't say I "planned" a summer baby - but would have if this was planned! :) (I did last time). So - I'm due May 1st - will use sick time to get me through till summer starts. I MIGHT have to go back the last 2 weeks or so... but then will have June, July, and August home. As of now - I'm planning to go back in August - but if I can find a way not to - I will stay home longer! I managed to stay home 8 months last time around. Would love to do the same again. I just don't get paid if I stay home - so it sucks!


----------



## DWandMJ

With our mortgage and furloughed pay, I'm staying off only for the span the State Disability Insurance pays which is 12 weeks. I have some leave on the books, but would rather not zero myself out when I do return.


----------



## maybebaby3

hope u r all ok girls! maternity leave seems ages away! cant wait but in another way am enjoying my pregnancy and am starting 2 panic how I'll manage with 3 kids under the age of 5!!!


----------



## MartaMi

LogansMama said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> I haven't given much thought on when to take maternity leave....although hubby and I did plan this baby so that after I have the baby I will have 3 months off of work (work at a school/get paid most of the summer) and to decide whether I will go back or not. I live in the US so what is the normal recommended to time to get off on maternity leave? I wouldn't mind having a few days/weeks off, get some rest in before the baby!
> 
> babyhope - I teach. I can't say I "planned" a summer baby - but would have if this was planned! :) (I did last time). So - I'm due May 1st - will use sick time to get me through till summer starts. I MIGHT have to go back the last 2 weeks or so... but then will have June, July, and August home. As of now - I'm planning to go back in August - but if I can find a way not to - I will stay home longer! I managed to stay home 8 months last time around. Would love to do the same again. I just don't get paid if I stay home - so it sucks!Click to expand...


My first chance to stay on mat. leave is 70 days before due date, that is 11th of March and if I take out gained vacation days (37 days) then I can stay home 2nd Feb:happydance::happydance: But I won't stay home that early, I guess I'll stay home mid March or early April. Then I'll be 31-35 weeks. My last day to go on mat. leave is 20th April.
Paid mat.leave is for 18 months and whole mat. leave is for 3 years. I don't know how long I will stay at home but I don't think I'll go back to the same school.


----------



## maybebaby3

wow marta u r so lucky 2 have 18months paid. i teach and i get 18wks paid and can take up 2 2yrs unpaid.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies. 

How is everyone today? Anyone got any plans for new year? 

I have been an emotional wreck the last few days with hysterical crying and generally feeling down in the dumps. I think its the stress of Uni, moving and a number of other little things just piling up. Think Im starting to feel the baby move a little bit but not 100% sure. Next midwide appointment isnt until 25 weeks, I can believe how fast time is going by! I think I will have finished uni and Uni work at the end of April so thats when I will start my leave but wont be going back until little one is old enough to go to nursery unless we really need the extra money. 

Thanks for listening ladies! x


----------



## maybebaby3

aww hope&faith it's the hormones!!! 

my parents sis and inlaws r coming over 4 new yr's supper 2moro. am making roast pork. cost me £50 4 all the ingredients i needed. also making carrot and parsnip soup and the parents can bring desert!


----------



## babyhope

I have a doctors appointment today!!!! They always give me an ultrasound at every appointment so I am hoping today that I find out what the baby is...crossing my fingers!! I am a little nervous about the scale since the holidays just passed and I've been on vacation....meaning I am munching on Junk food all day:haha:

I hope I hope I hope I find out!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - GOOD LUCK! I hope you find out too! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## LogansMama

One more thing about leave - As a teacher we get ZERO paid leave - but are entitled to take 12 weeks medical leave - unpaid, but they will cover MY health insurance. I still have to pay for the kids insurance though - which is crazy expensive. I get my summer off - but that is unpaid anyhow. I can take a 3 year child-rearing leave if I want as well - but that is obviously unpaid - and wouldn't even cover MY insurance. The only paid time we get is accumulated sick time. Right now I think I have 20 days... and if I have baby on my due date - I will need 28 days to get me to the summer. Which is why I might have to go back for the last two weeks!


----------



## MartaMi

Logansmama - I'm glad I live in Estonia.
I'll wish you all Happy New Year because tomorrow me and OH will go away to celebrete on our own, 1st Jan is day for last preparations and 2nd Jan we'll get married:happydance:


----------



## Mork

Have a fabulous wedding!!! xx


----------



## LogansMama

Marta - Happy New Year and Best Wishes for your wedding! Can't wait to see some pics! Hope you have a great time! Just remember - if something CAN go wrong, it probably WILL - so don't stress it! Just make sure you have a blast! :)


----------



## DWandMJ

Any word Babyhope? 
We have our scan midday tomorrow...


----------



## babyhope

Soooooooooo today did not go as expected.....I am very disappointed by my scan. After waiting for an hour the doctor practically ran in and did a scan in 1 minute! He said he had to leave to deliver a baby, I guess I am just disappointed because I didn't really get to see baby. All he did was scan his head, belly, and leg and took measurements. Then he said that he wouldn't confirm it today but that it looked like a BOY! He did all of this in 1 MINUTE! He said that he would have to check again at my next visit. So the sex seems to still be in the air...My next appointment is in 4 weeks... so hubby and I are going to book a 4d scan at a private place next week, I feel like I need confirmation that it is a boy before I can offically announce it. Then it gets worse....

So after the doctor leaves I tell the nurse will I be getting any tests done to check if the baby is alright. I remember with my son I had a ton of tests and i am 20 weeks now and have not had any testing done. She got really flustered and was like you need to go TODAY to get the AFP test and that it needs to be done between weeks 16-20. NO ONE TOLD ME ANYTHING and if I hadn't brought it up today I still wouldn't know. She said that because of how far along the tests might come up positive for Down Syndrome...so now I am soooo stressed:nope:
When I got to the lab the person told me that these tests are done between weeks 16-19, and that the genetics lab testing may call the doctor to find out what took them so long to send me. 

I feel so upset, I feel stressed out, I just hope everything with is ok with my baby. I hate that they are so disorganized that they didn't given me the test that are regular for pregnancy. I know that hubby and I are young (25) and down syndrome doesn't run in our family but I can't help but worry...


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith - I am sure it is hormonal but hope you feel better soon. I have been an emotional wreck over Christmas crying at the most ridiculous films much to hubbies delight!!

babyhope - I am so sorry you had such a bad scan experience and am not surprised that you have booked a private scan. At 25 your risks for downs are so much lower. I wonder if you can get some reassurance at your private scan? Fingers crossed for you.

DW&MJ - Good luck with your scan... keep us posted!

Marta - have a wonderful wedding and do post some pics!!!

Happy New Year everyone! 2010 will be a wonderful year for us all!! :)


----------



## malpal

Hi everyone!! 
Just wanted to share our news, after having my 20 week scan yesterday we found out we are have another 2 girls!!!!! 
They are both extremely happy and healthy (which was a big worry for me as you don't get to have any routine anomally tests with twins until now!) 
Hubby is setting up savings accounts all over the place for all those weddings!! 
Seems team pink is well ahead!!!! 
xx


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats on team :pink: malpal

babyhope - what a horrid appointment. i hope your 4d is better.

marta - have a lovely wedding!

logansmama - i cant believe what a raw deal teachers get in the states. i thought my 18wks was crap compared 2 the uk!

happy new year 2 all!!!


----------



## LogansMama

malpal - I said it in your other thread - but congrats on your girls! That is so very exciting!

babyhope - Sorry your scan went poorly. That stinks! I would bet doc is correct about the sex though - especially since he said boy! My sonographer literally scanned me for like 4 seconds (no lie), then stopped, (to do something else real quick), and I asked her if we would be able to find out the sex that day. She said yes - and that she already thought she saw a boy. And that was LITERALLY a once over with the wand! When she looked again during the rest of the scan she confirmed it. AND that was at 16 weeks too - so at 20 I'd say you are pretty safe with thinking boy! But anyhow - hope your 4d scan is better. I'm sure it will be! Nothing like seeing baby like that- besides in person!

maybebaby3 - Yup. I want to move to the UK now! :)


----------



## Widger

Haven't posted in a while so congrats to all of you that have found out gender and had good scans. I'm still patiently... waiting for mine. Not till 21 weeks on 14th Jan.

My little one has been kicking away and is very active. I've also felt movement (so has my husband) from outside which I know is really early apparently so I'm not taking it for granted at all.

Just wanted to say hope you all have a great new year tonight xxx

Marta - HOpe you have a fab wedding x


----------



## abz

just popping in swiftly to wish everyone a happy new year from denmark :D

haven't had chance to catch up but i hope everything is going well for everyone.

abz xx


----------



## shawnie

Congrats Malpal!


----------



## insomnimama

LogansMama You are welcome in Canada as well! :hugs:
Malpal congratulations on your gals! 

I will be waiting two weeks for my anomaly scan and hoping I accidentally catch a glimpse as they're not allowed to tell me the sex of the baby :rofl:

Back to work Monday; still having a hard time wrapping my head around the idea. 

Hope you're all well and happy NYE to all!


----------



## LogansMama

insomnimama - I know they aren't allowed to tell you - but do you think if you ask nicely they will try to get you a good crotch shot and let you decide for yourself?


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> malpal - I said it in your other thread - but congrats on your girls! That is so very exciting!
> 
> babyhope - Sorry your scan went poorly. That stinks! I would bet doc is correct about the sex though - especially since he said boy! My sonographer literally scanned me for like 4 seconds (no lie), then stopped, (to do something else real quick), and I asked her if we would be able to find out the sex that day. She said yes - and that she already thought she saw a boy. And that was LITERALLY a once over with the wand! When she looked again during the rest of the scan she confirmed it. AND that was at 16 weeks too - so at 20 I'd say you are pretty safe with thinking boy! But anyhow - hope your 4d scan is better. I'm sure it will be! Nothing like seeing baby like that- besides in person!
> 
> maybebaby3 - Yup. I want to move to the UK now! :)

When I told my parents my dad said if the doctor said he seen a boy then it's a boy, he's seen so many scans he knows what he is talking about. LOL...I just can't believe it! My pregnancy is the exact opposite from my son's...EXACT OPPOSITE!!!! Everyone was thinking girl so I got that in my mind, but last night when I went in to check on my son sleeping, he was so beautiful that all I could think was if it is a boy then I will be so blessed to have two sons!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - I know what you mean. I am thrilled to be having another boy. I would have been happy with a girl - of course - but I am so excited to be getting another son!

I have to say I am a little worried about them though... How will I do splitting my attention between them. I worry that maybe my firstborn will get jealous of all the attention the newborn will need to get. He is sooo used to having me all to himself and he is very much a mama's boy! I also worry that maybe I won't love the newborn as much as my firstborn - I am soooo very attached to him! Its stupid - I know - but I can't help but worry! I just hope they are the best of friends and no one feels left out or second best! I want them to both be super loved and happy. I just hope there is enough of me to go around!


----------



## Chikadee77

Happy New Years everyone! Hope you all are well :)


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> babyhope - I know what you mean. I am thrilled to be having another boy. I would have been happy with a girl - of course - but I am so excited to be getting another son!
> 
> I have to say I am a little worried about them though... How will I do splitting my attention between them. I worry that maybe my firstborn will get jealous of all the attention the newborn will need to get. He is sooo used to having me all to himself and he is very much a mama's boy! I also worry that maybe I won't love the newborn as much as my firstborn - I am soooo very attached to him! Its stupid - I know - but I can't help but worry! I just hope they are the best of friends and no one feels left out or second best! I want them to both be super loved and happy. I just hope there is enough of me to go around!

OMG Logansmama I felt the exact same way too! My son is our only child (of course now theres baby on the way) and I LOVE HIM SOOOOO MUCH! I can't believe how much I love him, he is NUMBER 1 in my world...and I can not imagine having enough love to give to anyone else because how could I possibly have that much love? Everyone has told me you will love them both, but I guess it is like a first time mom, they have no idea what a mothers love feels like until they are a mother...so I guess we have no idea how we could possibly have that much love to give until we have both our kids!!! Lol...I hope that makes sense!

Right now I am not worried about my son feeling unloved although he might feel like he is getting less attention because he is the only child in our family. He is also the only grandchild on my moms side and she has him spoiled rotten. But I think things will go ok, because he has been asking for a brother or sister for 2 years now, so I am actually super happy to be giving him a sibling.


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - that does make sense! (about a new mom not understanding till baby is born - so we won't understand till #2 arrives...). How old is your son? Mine is 3 1/2. He'll be 4 a month after this one arrives....


----------



## babyhope

My son is 6, he will be 6 in a half when baby gets here. He is a big boy already, I think that is why he will adjust more easily, he is ready for the baby! I know there will be a big age gap but I am glad I was able to give all my attention to my son:cloud9:

So far how has your son taken to the news of the new baby?


----------



## LogansMama

He seems excited about it. He says sweet stuff like "I will share my toys" and "I will read the baby my books", etc... I am trying to prepare him by telling him that I will have to be holding the baby a lot, and that I will need him to be my big helper and help me do stuff for his brother - like bring me diapers and things like that. Now that he is out of diapers (finally) we said we are saving the left-overs for his brother...

I mean - overall I think he will be okay in theory. I just worry cause he is not used to sharing me, I hope he doesn't get too jealous. He doesn't realize NOW how much of my time is going to be taken up with his brothers needs! I plan on exclusively nursing, and thats pretty demanding on my time... so that worries me a bit. Who knows though - I might have to change those plans later on. It was easy with my ds to ex-bf, since he was the only child, but now that I'll have 2, I don't know if its really going to be manageable. We'll see.... I'll just have to play it by ear I guess.

Our other issue is that DS is currently still sleeping in my bed. It is priority #1 now that the holidays are over - to GET HIM IN HIS OWN ROOM though! I need to buy him a big boy bed ASAP (before the end of January for SURE). I want him to get used to sleeping in his own room before #2 arrives. I don't want him to feel like he is being kicked out and "replaced" by his brother! So - thats gotta get done - SOON. 

Anyhow - enough of my ramble....


----------



## bexxie

A huge Happy New year.
xx


----------



## insomnimama

LogansMama said:


> insomnimama - I know they aren't allowed to tell you - but do you think if you ask nicely they will try to get you a good crotch shot and let you decide for yourself?

:rofl: last time the sonographer loudly said "OOPS" just as I was pretty sure I saw a set of nads... and turned out it was a boy after all. Am hoping for the same lack of discretion this time :rofl:

For those expecting a baby six years after the first, I am loving the age gap. We'll have to see now what a very small age gap is like :)


----------



## jolou

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!!!!

I think its been about 2 weeks since i was last on here and seem to have loads to read! lol i think i shall start doing that next.

I had a nice christmas, lots of fun but rather tiring, sophie managed to pick up the sickness bug thats been going around and had things coming out of both ends day and night but seems to be alot better now. I was rather spoilt this year and made the most of it as i know it wont happen next year lol. The baby has been non stop moving, to the point he takes me by surprise when im stood up and i end up cursing under my breath lol OH is convinced we have a footballer on our hands :) Im at the point where i can see my stomach move when im laying down and it seems so weird! sophie done long big movements where as this one does lots of little ones making my stomach look like jelly when it wobbles lol.

Hope everyone is well and had a great christmas and new year.


----------



## jolou

oo did i go up a box?? lol


----------



## LogansMama

jolou - You did go up a box! It took me by surprise too! We can officially say we are 6 months pregnant now! Glad you had a nice Christmas! 

In my part of the world - ugh! I could-of clobbered DH today. He made me so angry. I decided today was the day to clean up all the Christmas decorations and put them away. I started with the tree, undecorating and packing it all up. DH was sleeping on the couch at this time. I didn't ask him for help, but I know he saw me. Then he sees me lugging huge crates in from the garage to pack up the other decorations in. Then I get the ladder to start climbing into the attic and start puttin away boxes and boxes worth of stuff. I was in and out of the house getting all the outside lights and decorations down and put away. Up and down the ladder. Half way through all this he was awake, sitting on the couch and JUST WATCHING ME. When I was almost done I about FLIPPED OUT. I walked out to his "man cave" (aka - the garage) and told him he was a BIG A-HOLE! He then looks at me all innocent and says "what'd I do?". UM - are you FLIPPING kidding me? Your SIX MONTH pregnant wife is lugging heavy crap up and down ladders and in and out of the house, while you sit and watch and never even offer to help! He says "I didn't tell you to do it today! and I didn't tell you to put any of it out in the first place! and you NEVER asked me to help". OMG. I was so mad! If I had ASKED him to help - he would have gotten mad at me for "ordering him" or "nagging" him. SO - I left it up to him to OFFER but of course he never did. So then, to somehow act like he did his part - he literally took THE LAST box that was out and put it up on the shelf. And then he dragged the tree outside. BIG DEAL. I worked and cleaned our house for 3 hours... he did 3 minutes worth of stuff. He did his part. UGH.

Anyhow - I know he felt bad AFTER cause I FLAT OUT TOLD him he should feel like an ASS and that he was a BAD HUSBAND for not even thinking to help me without me screaming at him. He was pretty nice the rest of the day to me. Its just amazing how dense guys can be!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> jolou - You did go up a box! It took me by surprise too! We can officially say we are 6 months pregnant now! Glad you had a nice Christmas!
> 
> In my part of the world - ugh! I could-of clobbered DH today. He made me so angry. I decided today was the day to clean up all the Christmas decorations and put them away. I started with the tree, undecorating and packing it all up. DH was sleeping on the couch at this time. I didn't ask him for help, but I know he saw me. Then he sees me lugging huge crates in from the garage to pack up the other decorations in. Then I get the ladder to start climbing into the attic and start puttin away boxes and boxes worth of stuff. I was in and out of the house getting all the outside lights and decorations down and put away. Up and down the ladder. Half way through all this he was awake, sitting on the couch and JUST WATCHING ME. When I was almost done I about FLIPPED OUT. I walked out to his "man cave" (aka - the garage) and told him he was a BIG A-HOLE! He then looks at me all innocent and says "what'd I do?". UM - are you FLIPPING kidding me? Your SIX MONTH pregnant wife is lugging heavy crap up and down ladders and in and out of the house, while you sit and watch and never even offer to help! He says "I didn't tell you to do it today! and I didn't tell you to put any of it out in the first place! and you NEVER asked me to help". OMG. I was so mad! If I had ASKED him to help - he would have gotten mad at me for "ordering him" or "nagging" him. SO - I left it up to him to OFFER but of course he never did. So then, to somehow act like he did his part - he literally took THE LAST box that was out and put it up on the shelf. And then he dragged the tree outside. BIG DEAL. I worked and cleaned our house for 3 hours... he did 3 minutes worth of stuff. He did his part. UGH.
> 
> Anyhow - I know he felt bad AFTER cause I FLAT OUT TOLD him he should feel like an ASS and that he was a BAD HUSBAND for not even thinking to help me without me screaming at him. He was pretty nice the rest of the day to me. Its just amazing how dense guys can be!

God men sometimes!!! I swear if I don't tell my hubby to do something he will NEVER do it....it took him 2 days to take the tree down and that alone took him over an hour cuz he took countless breaks. Everything takes forever with him, we have been on vacation for two weeks we have one left and on his to do list he still has to clean the patio, fix a hole in the wall, deep clean sons room, take down the lights and clean out the car....this list will probably take him all year....drives me nuts!!!


----------



## iznil8

Happy New Year everyone! :thumbup:

How exciting, in a few months we will all have our babies and life will never be the same again!:happydance:


----------



## mojo401

Happy New Year to everyone! 

Logansmama and Babyhope - I have exactly the same worries/fears as you both as my DD (22 months) will also be adjusting to her new baby brother. I also can't imagine loving another as much as I love her but my mum assures me you do and it just comes naturally. We will of course make a big fuss of her too and buy her a present from her new sibling. Have a feeling there may well be some jealousy as first which is probably only natural. My friend brought her new baby around in November and DD protested rather loudly when I had a cuddle....she really didn't want to 'share' her mummy!!

Hope everyone's doing well, seems time is flying by recently....and our beautiful bubbas will be here before we know it!:happydance:


----------



## DWandMJ

We got our NYE gift of finding out that we're on Team :pink:! ... Or so we believe. She didn't want to give us a clear shot of the goods, but for lack of evidence of the more obvious boy parts, we've concluded girl. The hospital offers a free gender check at 25 weeks, so we'll go back in 6 weeks just to confirm (and to sneak another peek at our little one). DH's mom and sister went with us to the u/s and are completely stoked about having a little girl. They sent text messages to everyone and their brother before we even got out of the hospital parking lot. 
I think DH is terrified at the prospect of having a mini high maintenanced me. :) But he already has a large gun collection prepared for her teen years....

I hope everyone had a wonderful New Year! 2010 will be big! :cloud9:


----------



## LogansMama

DW - Congrats on your GIRL! Exciting! LOL at the gun collection! My dh seriously breathed a big sigh of relief when he found out we were having another boy. He was petrified of the idea of having a little girl!


----------



## insomnimama

As is mine. He actually refuses to contemplate the possibility that it might be a girl. :rofl:


----------



## jolou

Afternoon folks,

Well ive just finished taking the Christmas decs down, wooo i have been wanting to take them down since monday..i want my house back to normal lol have to say it feels lovely! all thats left to do is sophies things she had for christmas but that can wait til next week.

Bubs has been a right wriggler the last couple of days and always seems to be reallllly low down as if he is kicking his way out! I also found out today that OHs cousins g/f is expecting again, she is due in june, its really weird, there is just 2 days between her eldest and sophie and now only a month or so between our youngest! OH came home from his parents saying his dad (who doesnt know we are having a boy) thinks we should have Josef instead of Thomas as a middle name as its MiL dads name.... i may sound horrible but i dont like it! Im happy with Harrison Stuart Thomas Scott! not Harrison Stuart Josef Scott, oh i dunno, i wondered if he was hinting to taking out stuart but ive always said it will be in there my sons name, as it was my brothers name (sophie has his middle name as her middle name). We shall see, i guess its a middle name so doesnt matter too much.

hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## bexxie

aww congrats at all those finding out sex's of little ones. Are there more boys coming along or is it just seeming that way?

Full of cold here feel so bad but what can we take, not a lot. Babe has his football boots on and is a future beckham at this rate,jesus my girls never moved like this lol
xx


----------



## jolou

bexxie said:


> aww congrats at all those finding out sex's of little ones. Are there more boys coming along or is it just seeming that way?
> 
> Full of cold here feel so bad but what can we take, not a lot. Babe has his football boots on and is a future beckham at this rate,jesus my girls never moved like this lol
> xx

oh no! poor you with the cold! i have so far escaped catching a cold this pregnancy, just that horrible cough, when i was pregnant last time i found some olbas pastels (not sure i spelt that right) they helped clear my nose so i could breath, taste a bit funny but i didnt care lol oo and we can take lockets, i know its not great buy might make u feel a tad better :) Also i know what you mean about the kicking, i get proper big football kicks, sophies movements were always nice swift movements across my stomach, harrison has decided he likes to do lots of little hard kicks right on mummies bladder :D


----------



## shawnie

Good morning ladies... Seems like we all were putting xmas things away this weekend. I put away the christmas decor yesterday too. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I had asked DP on Friday that when he's ready to bring me the boxes to put them away I'll get things packed up and ready for him to place back in the garage. He was cute, I woke sat and he had the boxes all placed in the living room in the right places for me to pack up before I woke up. I took my time off and on putting things back in the boxes lastnight and when I woke from a nap poof they were all gone =) 

Now I just have to do the dishes, hahaha

That is so great DW =) Congrats


----------



## MartaMi

*malpal* - congrats for 2 girls!
*DWandMJ* - congrats for girl!

Thanks for your congrats. Our wedding was perfect. We had some minor problems but that is so usual. I'm so happy to have the ring :cloud9: Photos should be done in 2 weeks and I'll definetly show them.

Yesterday, 20+2, I finally felt baby moving. In the end of the day when we were lying in the bed and discussing our day I felt a gentle move. So OH was right and I just needed all this wedding stress to dissapear so that baby wouldn't be suffering in my stress.
We told OHs kids about pregnancy today. At first they didn't know how they are supposed to react but when OH talked to them they were even a bit happy. Janely ofcourse was more exited because girls like babies more. So tomorrow we have dinner with my parents and day after tomorrow with his parents. It is time to make my pregnncy public :winkwink: 
And a picture 20 weeks and 2 days. It's made yesterday morning before going to hairdresser.
 



Attached Files:







DSC-0779.JPG
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mork

So pleased the wedding went well (despite a couple of hiccups-but as you say to be expected!).
Also pleased OH's children are ok - we have yet to tell DH's children as we dont see them often.
Cant wait to see the wedding pics!!
Oh, and lovely little bump there!!! x


----------



## Mork

So pleased the wedding went well (despite a couple of hiccups-but as you say to be expected!).
Also pleased OH's children are ok - we have yet to tell DH's children as we dont see them often.
Cant wait to see the wedding pics!!
Oh, and lovely little bump there!!! x


----------



## happy2bme

I've not had much time to come on here again :( I'm rubbish.................back to work tomorrow after Xmas hols..........BUT I have my 20 week scan so find out what we're having...........so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!


----------



## LogansMama

MartaM - OMG - its amazing to me that you are still so tiny. I am so jealous! Wish I didn't have an elephants sized bump! You are going to be the perfect preggo lady - all belly and not an ounce of fat on you! Lucky. :)


----------



## MartaMi

Logansmama I guess you are right but imagine the situation tomorrow night where I'm telling my parents that I'm 20 weeks pregnant. For some reason I think they won't believe me:haha:


----------



## LogansMama

Awww - they will believe you! I know a bunch of girls like you! The Lucky ones - I call em! My gf didn't show at all till she was over 7 months - then one day - she just POPPED out a big belly. Adorable.

I can imagine it is kind-of frustrating though - cause I know at this point you wish people could tell without you having to try to convince them!!


----------



## kazolvintony

heyya
im due on the 29th may 
its my first


----------



## babyhope

Soooo Bummed! I have been craving a nice hot clam chowder bread bowl for soooo long!  We live 2 and half hours away from the beach, but I am to lazy to make the trip just for clam chowder since the beach is too cold right now to enjoy....but man I would KILL for some Splash Cafe, the best clam chowder ever!!!! My parents went up to San Jose this weekend and my mom saw a place selling clam chowder so she bought me one....YUCK! It was sooo nasty....:growlmad: Grrrr, disappointing!!! I am seriously thinking about ordering clam chowder from Splash off the internet but I think the shipping is very high since it is overnight delivery. So now I am bummed with a killer craving:dohh:


----------



## DWandMJ

Congrats Marta! 
I can't believe you've been able to keep it a secret for this long! One of the girls in my office kept it quiet until the five month mark and then within a week she was showing. It'll pop soon enough. When do you go in for your 20 week scan?


----------



## DWandMJ

One of the babycenter informatives stated that the palms of your hands may turn red, but mine are peeling. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## maybebaby3

we still have our xmas decorations up as we celebrate up to the feast of the 3 kings (wednesday) but i really feel like getting them down now. our flat is not big at all so the tree takes up a lot of room (though thankfully our living room is of a decent size) there are toys everywhere and i fel like i spend 90% of my day picking up stuff off the floor. my kids are definately spoilt when it comes 2 the amount of toys they have! really need 2 do a clear out of older toys but it has 2 be when they r out as they won't let me throw anything away!!!

marta - am glad your wedding went well. u r so tiny still. my friend was like that. when i was 3 months pregnant i had a bigger bump than she did at 7-8 months! lol

baby is really moving now. i dont remember dylan and erin moving so much!!!


----------



## Frufru

Just a running hello today :hi:

I tried and tried to log onto BnB last night but no joy :nope: Now I manage to get on and I have to get ready for work in 5 mins :dohh:

I have not had much BnB time over the last couple of weeks - I hope those of you that celebrate Christmas and New Year had a lovely time.

Congratulations on your wedding Marta :mrgreen: I am glad that you had a good day.

I will try to hop on later to read up on what everyone has been doing properly.

Have a good day everyone :hugs:

PS Widger - only 10 MORE SLEEPS until our scans :happydance:


----------



## abz

good morning everyone.

well this morning, well, just now actually, i lazed in bed as it's my last day off work, i get up and find the cat has peed on my only fitting bra and my dungarees... so now i've had to wash the bra, rush dry it and am wearing jeans that don't fit me any more. i look a right sight. have had to put the bra on, which is still slightly damp as am being picked up by my best mate any time now... that'll teach me to leave the bag of cat litter next to my clothes. doh!!

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning everyone! 

Well I am having a complete stress this morning and I know all this stress cant be good for the baby. Not sure how to relieve it. Im not sure how Im going to finish my studies before the baby arrives and I just wish I didnt have to think about them because I am so excited about the baby but cant cope at the moment. 

Sorry for the rant just finding everything really difficult atm. 

x x x


----------



## malpal

Hello everyone! 

Have just caught up on pages, how do i miss so much!!! 
Marta congratulations on your wedding hun glad it all went well.

So we are all suppose to be at lovely blooming stage!!! Not me, i feel terrible have a stinking cold and everything is such an effort. My nose won't stop running and i look as if i'm a distant relative of rudolf! I am generally pee'd off!!! That's really unlike me as i'm normally so cheery but i can honestly say i'm really struggling.

On a happy note the babies are moving so much now that it reassures me everyday that they are ok. I also alsomost have the same size bump as when i was 39 weeks with my daughter. My fundal height is measuring at 34 and i am only 21 weeks so you can imagine how big i am! I am going to ask dh to take a proper bump picture later as i'm half way it'll be nice to see! 

Has everyone started planning their nurseries yet?? I had the I love my bear things with Lexie and was planning on using them again as they are only a year old, but as soon as i knew it was 2 girls i decided to sell them and go pink from the start!!! 

Good to catch up with you all xxxxx


----------



## bexxie

malpal said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Have just caught up on pages, how do i miss so much!!!
> Marta congratulations on your wedding hun glad it all went well.
> 
> So we are all suppose to be at lovely blooming stage!!! Not me, i feel terrible have a stinking cold and everything is such an effort. My nose won't stop running and i look as if i'm a distant relative of rudolf! I am generally pee'd off!!! That's really unlike me as i'm normally so cheery but i can honestly say i'm really struggling.
> 
> On a happy note the babies are moving so much now that it reassures me everyday that they are ok. I also alsomost have the same size bump as when i was 39 weeks with my daughter. My fundal height is measuring at 34 and i am only 21 weeks so you can imagine how big i am! I am going to ask dh to take a proper bump picture later as i'm half way it'll be nice to see!
> 
> Has everyone started planning their nurseries yet?? I had the I love my bear things with Lexie and was planning on using them again as they are only a year old, but as soon as i knew it was 2 girls i decided to sell them and go pink from the start!!!
> 
> Good to catch up with you all xxxxx

Horrid being big hun isnt it,I measure same as you am convinced I have two but no only one. I am full of cold and bloody heartburn grr

Still we will have babes soon in our arms
xx


----------



## Kelly s

hi dwandmj
your hands sound like mine, i have dermititus were hands are peeling and sometimes very itchy, pregnancy brings stuff like this out, as we didnt have enough lol. if they get painfull or itchy theres a cream that u use on a night with a sexy pair of michael jackson white gloves lol,, hope this helps xx


----------



## Widger

Marta - You look like my size too and I'm 20 weeks tomo. I'm sure we will balloon soon, we still have plenty of time :haha: So glad your wedding went well.

Frufru - Woo hoo 10 sleeps to go... what time is yours? I've got to wait until 4.00pm till mine arrgghhhh

Malpal - Sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable xx


----------



## happy2bme

I'm having a boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats on team :blue: happy2bme! :happydance:


----------



## DerbyKT

Hi everybody,

Just been reading through many of your comments and want to say congratulations to you all for all the boys and girls you are having!

I've just joined BNB and have my 20-week scan on wednesday. I really wanted to find out what we are having but my OH doesn't want to know - I know if I find out I won't be able to keep it secret from him.....the bags of pink/blue clothes might give it away!!!!! So it looks like we'll be saving it as a surprise for when widget decides to join us!

Happy new year! 2010 is going to be a big year :happydance:

KT


----------



## MartaMi

We just arrived home from dinner with my parents. We told them I'm pregnant. It's their first grandchild so they were really happy. My mum was bit upset. Her biggest "problem" was that half pregnancy is over and she didn't know it. Yeah, now she can tell it to everyone only 20 weeks :haha: 
Tomorrow we're telling OHs parents.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Welcome Kazolvintony and DerbyKT :)

happy2bme congrats on team blue!! I think blues and catching up with pinks now!!??

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and am really nervous... more so than the 12 week scan! Fingers crossed little bean is OK!?

:)


----------



## jolou

evening!

congrats on baby boy happy2bme :D welcome to team blue!

welcome along to may babies derbyKT :)

Hope you start to feel better soon malpal.

I didnt think i was that big untill chirtsmas eve when my sister gauped at me and said omg what are you doing to yourself (wow thanks rach lol). Mum also thinks i look big for 22 weeks, ive said i probably just look bigger this time around as im slimmer this time around before falling pregnant so it seems like ive balloned (size 12/14 before falling pregnant, i was a 16 before falling pregnant with sophie), my sis measured my bra for me on saturday and i am now a 40 E, i was a 38 c before..went to get a new bra today and i was sure she got it wrong but noooo shes right i tried it on this evening and its a perfect fit...omg OH will think he is going out with a glamour page 3 model..altho not many have a huge stomach and nice wobbly thighs! lol

Hope your all ok


----------



## LogansMama

DWandMJ said:


> One of the babycenter informatives stated that the palms of your hands may turn red, but mine are peeling. Is this happening to anyone else?

huh? From what? I'm confused!


----------



## Frufru

Hi ladies,

I have just spent about 20 mins writing a post and managed to delete it all before posting :dohh: What an eediot!

Malpal I am sorry you are cold-ridden and wish you a speedy recovery :hugs:

Oh Abz - what a crappy morning - I hope your return to work tomorrow is wholy uneventful.

Widger my scan is at 4.20 so just after yours - not long now! I really hope that LO is feeling cooperative and gives us a flash to confirm whether we are on team winky or minnie. OH and I have been referring to LO as "he" since about 8 weeks and we would love it if our instincts proved true. However it would be equally wonderful if we were completely wrong.

I have had a spurt of nesting/spring cleaning this weekend. OH and I moved some of the furniture currently in the spare-room-nursery-to-be into other parts of the house and then had to move other furniture around to accomodate it :wacko: I am really glad it is done and the new layout looks really nice and I think it will work well for us. I am a keen gardener and if I am honest I am trying to get the bulk of the work done in the house before the weather warms up and I can start on the garden to make sure I have a bountiful harvest to reap after LO arrives :mrgreen:

Righto enough rambling from me for today sleep tight everyone :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

frufru - gardening sounds nice. I can't even keep my grass alive. :? I wish I had a green thumb.

I have been "nesting" too though. We have been remodeling our house since this summer. DH had done the bulk of the work - but I have been doing the painting. Every time I get a new spot done I get so happy. I want my house DONE before LO arrives. Actually - it'd be nice to have it done before I get much bigger! We are close.

We don't have to do a "nursery" this time. We only have a 2 br - so the nursery is already done up from when ds #1 was born. We do have to move the crib into our bedroom and put a bigboy bed into DS's room though. I wish I had a 3 br so I could do up a room just for DS#2 - but ah well. I guess its easier than adding extra work to the to-do list.

I found a bed at Pottery Barn that I really love. I am having a bit of a dilema though. I am debating between buying a bunk bed (which will only have 1 bed being used for the next 2-3 years anyhow) - or just buying a single bed for now. If we get the bunk - we could just set up the bottom half for now. Then when the time comes for DS#2 - we could just turn it into the bunk and we'd be all set up already. BUT - if I only buy the twin - then in a couple years - I'm gonna have to buy a new bed altogether.

I just don't know what to do. The bunk bed I like is super $$$. The twin is 1/2 as much. I also found "replica" beds (look-alike pottery barn beds) on ebay for about 1/2 the retail price on both. Not sure I trust it enough to take a chance though. They look awesome. HELP me! I'm going to link to all of em - then tell me what you think!

Pottery Barn Twin = $600 = 
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...cat=Shopping&cm_pla=Home page&cm_ite=Datafeed

Pottery Barn Bunk = $1100
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/kendall-bunk-bed/

Replica Pottery Barn Twin: $400 includes shipping
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...5&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_719wt_933

Replica Pottery Barn Bunk: $550 includes shipping (is available in the stained not white)
https://cgi.ebay.com/Kendall-Twin-B...QQptZUS_Beds?hash=item414bd49761#ht_821wt_933


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> frufru - gardening sounds nice. I can't even keep my grass alive. :? I wish I had a green thumb.
> 
> I have been "nesting" too though. We have been remodeling our house since this summer. DH had done the bulk of the work - but I have been doing the painting. Every time I get a new spot done I get so happy. I want my house DONE before LO arrives. Actually - it'd be nice to have it done before I get much bigger! We are close.
> 
> We don't have to do a "nursery" this time. We only have a 2 br - so the nursery is already done up from when ds #1 was born. We do have to move the crib into our bedroom and put a bigboy bed into DS's room though. I wish I had a 3 br so I could do up a room just for DS#2 - but ah well. I guess its easier than adding extra work to the to-do list.
> 
> I found a bed at Pottery Barn that I really love. I am having a bit of a dilema though. I am debating between buying a bunk bed (which will only have 1 bed being used for the next 2-3 years anyhow) - or just buying a single bed for now. If we get the bunk - we could just set up the bottom half for now. Then when the time comes for DS#2 - we could just turn it into the bunk and we'd be all set up already. BUT - if I only buy the twin - then in a couple years - I'm gonna have to buy a new bed altogether.
> 
> I just don't know what to do. The bunk bed I like is super $$$. The twin is 1/2 as much. I also found "replica" beds (look-alike pottery barn beds) on ebay for about 1/2 the retail price on both. Not sure I trust it enough to take a chance though. They look awesome. HELP me! I'm going to link to all of em - then tell me what you think!
> 
> Pottery Barn Twin = $600 =
> https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...cat=Shopping&cm_pla=Home page&cm_ite=Datafeed
> 
> Pottery Barn Bunk = $1100
> https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/kendall-bunk-bed/
> 
> Replica Pottery Barn Twin: $400 includes shipping
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...5&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_719wt_933
> 
> Replica Pottery Barn Bunk: $550 includes shipping (is available in the stained not white)
> https://cgi.ebay.com/Kendall-Twin-B...QQptZUS_Beds?hash=item414bd49761#ht_821wt_933

We live in a 2 bedroom house, so hubby and I have our room and my son has his own room. Right now it is good for us, but when baby comes it is going to feel alot more cramped! I know it won't be so bad in the beginning because we already planned to have baby's crib in our room so that will last for a while, but I told hubby if he wants another one he is going to have to get me a bigger house...because there is NO WAY a 3rd child could fit in our house! I am going to have to places to put some of the furniture from our room else where because right now the crib won't fit!

As for the ebay furniture Logansmama I wish I could help but I can't! I was in the same dilemma this summer, I found a gorgeous bed that I wanted soooo bad that they sold at Ashley's furniture for $700 not including the shipping on ebay for $550 including shipping, but I was too nervous about buying something so big online...in the end my parents ended up buying me a bed, not the one I had my heart set on but it is very pretty and it was free:haha:


----------



## LogansMama

I really wanna do the bunk since its only 550! But - its 550 more than we really have too! But - I hate to buy the single bed, then have to buy ANOTHER bed in couple years that probably won't match!


----------



## DWandMJ

LogansMama said:


> DWandMJ said:
> 
> 
> One of the babycenter informatives stated that the palms of your hands may turn red, but mine are peeling. Is this happening to anyone else?
> 
> huh? From what? I'm confused!Click to expand...

Increased estrogen. It can also cause the mask of pregnancy and darkened armpits.


----------



## DWandMJ

Kelly s said:


> hi dwandmj
> your hands sound like mine, i have dermititus were hands are peeling and sometimes very itchy, pregnancy brings stuff like this out, as we didnt have enough lol. if they get painfull or itchy theres a cream that u use on a night with a sexy pair of michael jackson white gloves lol,, hope this helps xx

Thank you for the insight, I love sexy new accessories :) Luckily it's just ugly right now and hasn't started itching.


----------



## gatorsk8ter

My due date is May 7th...this is my second....I hope it is still cool when I have her...and the couple of weeks prior...:happydance:


----------



## jolou

ahh im glad im not the only one with a 2br house and having to squeeze in bubs lol we are currently measuring up the space the cot will be going and i think we have found the cot we want from mothercare, its in the sale and is being discontinued so we gonna have to be quick ordering it! no idea where he will go when he is old enough to sleep in a bed..sophies room is a box as it is! we only just managed to fit in her stuff and have no idea if you can even get bunk beds the same size as her current tent bed...its the only size that fits into the space lol 

Another problem Ive found is i have no idea where his clothes will go, Sophie has her own wardrobe and is crammed (typical girl lol) she only has 2 drawers i could free up and i was thinking of looking into a drawer that goes under the cot, does anyone know if its easy enough to stick an extra rail in a wardrobe?

anywho Sophie is back to school today and i have things i need to get on with since i have peace to do it but im rather enjoying just lazing around on the computer lol i reallly need to sort my wardrobe out (one of the drawers is already unable to open as its too full lol) there is sooo many clothes that only just fit pre-preg so noooo way will they fit for a good few months, Ive decided to take everything out bag up the stuff that wont go near me for a longgggg time and stick it in the attic. Once all that is done I have a pile of ironing to do, mostly mine and Sophie's but i have no where to put my stuff (another reason for the sort out in my room lol) and i need to go thorugh sophie's things again as she has had a growth spurt yet again and some things are lookin a little short in the body lol.


----------



## malpal

Happy2beme congrats on your blue bump hun!!!!

Well should have been going back to work today after the xmas holidays but have had to call in poorly. Am now sitting in bed with the laptop and a cup of tea. Lexie has gone to my mums as usual so i have a rare day of being on my own. Wish i wasn't so poorly that i could enjoy it!!!! 
I am also excited as i'm waiting for delivery of my twin moses basket stand!!! Can't wait to see it but dh has given me strict instructions to not even attempt to touch the box and assemble it as at the minute we have no where for it to go if it's made up. Just not sure i will be able to resist! 
On the subject of hands mine are really bad, they were when i was pregnant before but i never knew it was pregnancy related. I have to smear my hands in hand cream all day long. They are so sore and cracked they look like i've been working on a building site for ten years!!!! 

Jolou..... it sounds like your starting to nest!!!! 

Welcome to the new may mummies just joining as well xx

Have good days/evenings everyone xxxxxx


----------



## TWINS 2010 X

I'M Due 22nd may with twins and the are my first, finding it a bit hard at the bit, as i've got a chest infection and cough so thta is hurting my belly x

hope your all ok xx


----------



## malpal

TWINS 2010 X said:


> I'M Due 22nd may with twins and the are my first, finding it a bit hard at the bit, as i've got a chest infection and cough so thta is hurting my belly x
> 
> hope your all ok xx

Oh hun you sound like me!!!! I am exepecting twins as well and have a terrible cold and chest. I have been coughing so much the babies are going mad!!!!! 
Are you having id's or fraternals?? Do you know the sexes yet???

How weird is this that we have 3 sets of twins and 1 set of triplets due in May!!!! What a fertile month!!!


----------



## TWINS 2010 X

malpal said:


> TWINS 2010 X said:
> 
> 
> I'M Due 22nd may with twins and the are my first, finding it a bit hard at the bit, as i've got a chest infection and cough so thta is hurting my belly x
> 
> hope your all ok xx
> 
> Oh hun you sound like me!!!! I am exepecting twins as well and have a terrible cold and chest. I have been coughing so much the babies are going mad!!!!!
> Are you having id's or fraternals?? Do you know the sexes yet???
> 
> How weird is this that we have 3 sets of twins and 1 set of triplets due in May!!!! What a fertile month!!!Click to expand...



HI Hun, 

they are fraternals, went for my scan yesterday they couldn't tell me the sexes as they were moving about alot and kicking at each other, it was so good seeing the on the scan, got another scan in 2 weeks, My friend is having twins aswel she is due 23rd may :thumbup:


----------



## malpal

TWINS 2010 X said:


> malpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINS 2010 X said:
> 
> 
> I'M Due 22nd may with twins and the are my first, finding it a bit hard at the bit, as i've got a chest infection and cough so thta is hurting my belly x
> 
> hope your all ok xx
> 
> Oh hun you sound like me!!!! I am exepecting twins as well and have a terrible cold and chest. I have been coughing so much the babies are going mad!!!!!
> Are you having id's or fraternals?? Do you know the sexes yet???
> 
> How weird is this that we have 3 sets of twins and 1 set of triplets due in May!!!! What a fertile month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HI Hun,
> 
> they are fraternals, went for my scan yesterday they couldn't tell me the sexes as they were moving about alot and kicking at each other, it was so good seeing the on the scan, got another scan in 2 weeks, My friend is having twins aswel she is due 23rd may :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow all theses twins!!!! It's great. 
Be sure to drop into the twin and multiple section, there are lots of multiple mummies hiding in there!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi all. I've a question for the mums of children currently in nursery. I went to have a look round one yesterday and I had quite high hopes really (yes I'm super organised!). Its £42 a day and was really quite depressing in the babies area. I'm planning to go back to work at 9/10 months and though the place seemed to be well organised etc it seemed a bit shabby. They showed me the babies sleeping area and it was just five cots in a magnolia room (not recently decorated!) with a cob web on the light. I know all they do is sleep in there but you'd expect something resembling a cosy baby room or am I just expecting too much? In the milk room, the fridge had a rust mark running along the bottom of it, again, am I expecting too much? To me, if the fridge looks like that on the outside, what might it look like on the inside? I didn't get a great feeling about sending my baby there, maybe a boisterous 2/3 year old, but not when they're so so young. I still have three more to look at in the local area so all is not lost.

What are your nurserys like?


----------



## malpal

Daisyfflur... My daughter doesn't go to nursery but did have a look round alot when i was planning on returning back to work. The dearest palcement was £32 per day and it was just beautiful. It was on a converted farm and the rooms were all lovely. 
Not sure i would be happy about the things you pointed out as it's just general cleanliness something that shouldn't be unmissed. Best thing is word of mouth, do you know anyone who's children go to any of the nurseries? 
Try not to worry and on a positive note it sounds ten times better than the worse one we viewed!!


----------



## daisyfflur

malpal said:


> Daisyfflur... My daughter doesn't go to nursery but did have a look round alot when i was planning on returning back to work. The dearest palcement was £32 per day and it was just beautiful. It was on a converted farm and the rooms were all lovely.
> Not sure i would be happy about the things you pointed out as it's just general cleanliness something that shouldn't be unmissed. Best thing is word of mouth, do you know anyone who's children go to any of the nurseries?
> Try not to worry and on a positive note it sounds ten times better than the worse one we viewed!!

I have to say, I was really disappointed, the one you describe sounds lovely. I've going to do more research and find some more to view. I think I would be inconsolable dropping them off on the first day there so my minds made up, no to that one!


----------



## abz

hey everyone. good luck with those who have scans today :)

i have been sent home due to all the snow. i got there ok, but i think the prospect of having a pregnant woman stuck on the premises was too much for them, ha.

OH is making me a cheese toastie :D

abz xx


----------



## malpal

I am starting to be thankful for being poorly! So glad i am tucked up at home!!!! xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, 

Im a little concerned ... Im not feeling movements daily, is this ok at this stage or should I get in touch with my midwife? x x x


----------



## insomnimama

I'm not feeling much in the way of movement either (though I'm a bit earlier than you, it's my third pg so I should feel SOMETHING). 

In any case in both of our cases it's prob nothing and we just have lazy babies, lol. My second didn't move all that much either and he is a very laid back little dude. :cool:


----------



## hope&faith09

Thank you for the reply ... I have felt little bits of movements but not everyday and its all very random, havent felt anything at all today. I just really worry about my lo and if she is ok in there. Guess I will just have to wait another few weeks till I see my midwife again. x x x


----------



## malpal

Hope&faith09...... i use to have this with my daughter. She use to worry me to death throughtout the morning and day that i hadn't felt her move but then as soon as the evening came she would be doing somersaults! 
Are you anywhere you can have a lie down??? If you are have a really cold glass of water the lie down on your left side to get her moving!! Use to work for me xxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im at home at the moment .... right im off to get some cold water and give it ago! please work!


----------



## daisyfflur

I called my MW this morning to talk about consistency of movement. I want her to re-assure me all is well. I'm waiting for her to call me back. I guess I just want to know whether its ok not to feel much for a couple of days so early on. I'm sure it fine but once you feel a big kick and then nothing like that for a couple of days, its a little disconcerting isn't it?


----------



## MartaMi

Oh hun, it's totally normal:hugs:


----------



## abz

i am the same. i haven't felt much of anything for a couple of days but i have my scan tomorrow.

also, my bump seemed to totally disappear this morning leaving only flab... i know bump must be in there somewhere. i had a good feel of my tummy this afternoon and everything seems to have moved up a bit so i'm hoping that's why...

abz xx


----------



## jolou

wouldnt worry too much about movements i know it can be worrying tho, ive not felt much today so went for a shower and a lay down whilst putting cream on the stomach, pressing a little firmer than normal, i got a little push back and slight little movements, nothing like the usual, nothing since but im guessing he is in the growing so wants some peace and quiet today lol


----------



## Widger

I've been feeling movement every day since 18 weeks and I know that if it started to stop or tail off I'd be worried too but they do say that you shouldn't really worry about fetal movement until after 24 weeks or so. 

My mum said my sister didn't move about at all really so in the end my mum chucked out her kick chart as it was stressing her out too much. Everything was fine in the end. I just suppose it depends on what sort of baby we have. Mine is an acrobat at the moment.

** Just one question though - all you ladies that have experienced it before, what do hiccups feel like when your little one gets them? I had a strange shuddering in my tummy yesterday, two real big ones and just wondered if it was that. Was very odd and want to make sure my little one is alright :cry:


----------



## BabeeAngel

i thought i was feeling movements a few weeks ago, but i'm not sure if that's what it is... I only seem to feel it when i'm feeding Aubrey and she's close to my tummy, so i'm not sure if it's her or the baby... maybe they're bonding LOL


----------



## Pussy Galore

I'm not feeling much movement either yet although I am a few weeks behind some of you ladies... and this is my first! 

On the plus side, I had my 20 week scan today and she is definitely a she :thumbup:

All of the measurements were perfectly normal and she was incredibly active so I will try not to worry!!

A friend of mine who is a few weeks ahead of me asked if I had used my measurements from today(HC, AC and femur length) to calculate the babys anticipated birth weight (which is accurate to within 10-15%). She said there was a table in the green pregnancy notes but I can't find it, although I noticed that at some point a page 13/14 gets stuck in there with a customised chart printed on it!!

Has anyone else seen a similar table? I had a look on google and there are some american sites that will calculate it for you for a $14.95 fee if you enter the above info.. but I don't want to pay, I am simply curious!!

Can anyone find the chart in their green notes or know of a website that will calculate it for you?!

Thanks :)


----------



## Missy86

Hey all

Nervous bout my scan tomorrow but I hope everything will be ok


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm sure all will be fine missy xxx


----------



## Missy86

maybebaby3 said:


> i'm sure all will be fine missy xxx

Thanks very much

My fav food combo at the mo is quavers with Phili cheese to dip, is that odd


----------



## Pixie81

Hi ladies. I've not been on here for a few weeks. I hope you all had a great Christmas and New year. Ours was nice, if a little busy, getting round visiting 4 sets of family! It passed so quickly though. 
Back to work now and back to normal with only 3 months of pregnancy left to go! Our pink bump was spoilt over Christmas and has been bought so many lovely little outfits! I can't wait to dress her in them.

I went to see my midwife today. She said the baby sounds lovely and healthy as she's moving around a lot and has a nice strong heartbeat. She felt my bump and said that she's quite a big baby, and if she continues growing at the rate she is, I should give birth to a 7 - 8 pounder! Eeeek! My last (10 years ago!) was 6lb 8.5oz so i'm a bit nervous about that!
She gave me the forms to send off for the pregnancy grant which I have to send off on 20th Jan, and also some leaflets and a DVD on breastfeeding and the forms for the blood tests at 28 weeks. I won't be seeing her until 9th February now.

I'm really tempted to start packing my hospital bag but I must resist! Lol. I have all the bits ready in the nursery. Just want to be prepared! I want to use my Yummy Mummy changing bag as a hospital bag, but looking at the list of things to pack on Netmums, don't think it'll all fit in! Is a small suitcase a bit over the top?

We decided against our original choice of pram (the Silvercross 3D travel system). I have read some bad reviews on it so decided to choose something else. We are now going to order the new Sola pushchair and car seat in orchid from Mamas and Papas. It's so lovely! I'm going to order it in a few weeks, or as soon as the pregnancy grant comes through. Does anyone know how long it usually takes to come through once the forms have been sent off?

My sciatica has got much worse since I last came on here and last night I could hardly walk. Midwife recommended an osteopath or just applying a cold compress for 5 mins followed by a hot one. I will give that a go first before I pay out for any unnecessary expense on osteopaths.

Apart from that and the odd spate of heartburn in the evenings (and all over Christmas :-( ), all is well. Baby is moving around and kicking me at least 5-6 times a day. Sometimes it feels really strange - not in a particuarly nice way either. Think she must be doing somersults in there! I have got a huge thing for chicken strips and mayonaise at the moment too.

I will try and get on here more to catch up with everyone, but work is really busy at the moment and I rarely get time to get online anymore :-(

Take care everyone. xxxx

PS. I've just noticed I've moved up a box on my ticker!! YAY!


----------



## iznil8

Pussy Galore said:


> I'm not feeling much movement either yet although I am a few weeks behind some of you ladies... and this is my first!
> 
> On the plus side, I had my 20 week scan today and she is definitely a she :thumbup:
> 
> All of the measurements were perfectly normal and she was incredibly active so I will try not to worry!!
> 
> A friend of mine who is a few weeks ahead of me asked if I had used my measurements from today(HC, AC and femur length) to calculate the babys anticipated birth weight (which is accurate to within 10-15%). She said there was a table in the green pregnancy notes but I can't find it, although I noticed that at some point a page 13/14 gets stuck in there with a customised chart printed on it!!
> 
> Has anyone else seen a similar table? I had a look on google and there are some american sites that will calculate it for you for a $14.95 fee if you enter the above info.. but I don't want to pay, I am simply curious!!
> 
> Can anyone find the chart in their green notes or know of a website that will calculate it for you?!
> 
> Thanks :)

You should get this chart sent to you, it personalised with your due date etc on it and it spans weeks 24-42, its so they can measure you and mark it on the graph to see if it falls within the expected range. I got mine sent to me a few weeks ago but the midwife said I am too small yet to start worrying about that, I don't see her again till i'm about 26 weeks so I guess she'll do it then!


----------



## babyhope

My baby is a crazy little one!!! I started feeling movements everyday in the middle of week 18 and now they are much stronger! Last night he was kicking me and it was making me jolt a little....it was kind of tickling:haha: I call my baby crazy because it will be kicking up a storm but when I pick up my shirt to look or tell daddy to put his hand on my stomach baby stops...and then we daddy walks away or I put my shirt down baby starts again!!! Crazy little one!!


----------



## jolou

pixie i was tempted to use my yummy mummy bag for the hospital too! lol ive already got it full with stuff to keep it outta the way and so far have 4tshirts, some trousers trainers, 2 or 3 packs of wipes and some other little things....im sooo taking it for bubs' things and il take a little weekender bag for me lol i dont care! ;)

well i said earlier baby has been very quiet all day but oh lordy tonight he has not stopped kicking me reallllly low down, to the point ive been to the loo 3 times in an hour! the little bugger lol


----------



## jolou

babyhope said:


> My baby is a crazy little one!!! I started feeling movements everyday in the middle of week 18 and now they are much stronger! Last night he was kicking me and it was making me jolt a little....it was kind of tickling:haha: I call my baby crazy because it will be kicking up a storm but when I pick up my shirt to look or tell daddy to put his hand on my stomach baby stops...and then we daddy walks away or I put my shirt down baby starts again!!! Crazy little one!!

mine does the exact same thing to his daddy lol and to anyone else thats about when he is kicking, i have to make mark sit next to me for 5 minutes quiet so he can see my belly go mad lol


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> mine does the exact same thing to his daddy lol and to anyone else thats about when he is kicking, i have to make mark sit next to me for 5 minutes quiet so he can see my belly go mad lol
> 
> I tell my hubby to do that and then after 2 minutes he gets impatient and starts fidgeting like a child!Click to expand...


----------



## LogansMama

About the hospital bag - I used a VERY SMALL suitcase last time. Like the kind you could probably carry-on on an airplane. I only packed pjs and a change of clothes for me to wear home, a bunch of panties, a robe, slippers, and make-up/toiletries. I also brought a pillow, camera, money, phone.... but thats it. I live 10 min from my hospital, so if I really had needed anything else, dh could run home and get it for me!

As far as movement goes - I feel baby all the time now - but when I don't I know I can usually push on him and he'll push back... or eat something sugary to get him moving. I did read that we shouldn't be concerned about a lack of movement until after 24 weeks though.

I bought my first baby outfit today. I have so much left-over from DS #1 - and I know I'll get lots of clothes as gifts too - so I'm not worried about getting too much. I need to go through the old stuff though - and see what I think I'll actually use and get rid of what I think I won't end up bothering with. I refuse to buy anything thats not on sale for baby either - I don't see the point - since you can really buy ANY SIZE for a baby and they will fit into it eventually. Except right now, its all the winter clothes on sale. I hate to buy much wintery stuff. I live in Florida and its only cold here for about a month of the whole year - and its hard to tell what size baby will need next year at this time... 6-9months or 9-12months or sometimes even 6-12 months... makes it hard to guess. Where as if I buy warm weather clothes - I'm pretty safe no matter what size I get! I'm gonna have to hold off a bit to get the deals on that stuff!! Anyhow..... 

I also need to figure out how I am going to organize / and keep separate all the kids clothing! There is only one closet for them to share - and right now its filled with clothes AND toys. I think I def want to get a drawer-set for under the bed once Logan gets his big boy bed. And I think I will also have to install another rod - lower down - in the closet so we can have a second row. Ugh... another project! Does it ever end??


----------



## msp_teen

Im due May 12th so excited...Baby boy on board!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

ugh last day of christmas hols! back 2 work 2moro and u can bet the kids at school r going 2 b high as kites!!! no hols til easter ones on 31st march i think! will then go back and work 2 weeks til 26th april when i will start mat leave! can't wait!!! oh is stll off on leave the rest of the week. so jelaous!!!


----------



## Missy86

Its a little boy


----------



## jolou

morning!

congrats on team blue missy :)

Sophie is off school today because of the snow and ice, we dont live far from the school but i wasnt going to risk walking or going in the car, i nearly slipped yesterday going in the main entrance (you would have thought they gritted it but noooo) checked this morning and it was closed so yay i dont have to feel bad as i was going to keep her off lol thing is she is hyper! and was looking forward to 2nd day back at school, altho she does not want to get dressed lol.


----------



## abz

congrats missy :D

well we're setting off for my scan in about 25 mins or so. which means, of course, that we will be insanely early to the hospital, but it took us over 20 minutes to find a parking space last time. ha. and it has started snowing again... it should be an interesting trip. i haven't been out to look at the main roads yet today but hopefully they'll be ok.

abz xx


----------



## Missy86

abz said:


> congrats missy :D
> 
> well we're setting off for my scan in about 25 mins or so. which means, of course, that we will be insanely early to the hospital, but it took us over 20 minutes to find a parking space last time. ha. and it has started snowing again... it should be an interesting trip. i haven't been out to look at the main roads yet today but hopefully they'll be ok.
> 
> abz xx


Good luck hun xx


----------



## jolou

good luck abz!


----------



## Taurustot09

good luck!!!!


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!

I haven't been on the board for a while, so Happy New Year to you all!! And congrats everyone who have had their scans/found out the gender of their babies

I had a nice time over the holidays, catching up with friends and family, eating lots of chocolate and chilling out! :thumbup:

I also got my blood tests back, and i'm in the low risk category for both Downs and spina bifida. It's such a relief and i feel now i can really start to look forward to my 20 week scan next monday now :happydance:

On the down side, i've been having quite a bit of pain in my ribs and at the top of my stomach - has anyone else had this? Any suggestions to help ease it (she says pleadingly :winkwink:)

Hope you're all feeling good!
:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies well after my stressful day yesterday I feel a little calmer today. Have written 632 words of my essay which is a positive start and yesterday afternoon was being lazy and felt baby moving again ... I guess she is ok in there just having quiet moments! 

Right back to essay writing have a target of 750 words today, hopefully I will get that far! x x x 

Good luck at your scan abz!


----------



## mojo401

Congrats on team blue Missy! 

ABZ good lusk for your scan, hope the journey wasn't too bad.

Thick snow here, just wrapping up my DD so she can go out into the garden and explore.....Brrrrrgh. 

Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## BabeeAngel

Morning everyone (well it's morning here lol) I've been having a great few days.. Aubrey has been doing great... the Child Developement Center lady was here yesterday and said she is doing amazingly, and that she doesn't feel she is delayed at all, she just had a set back and will bounce back quickly! She weighed her and she's up to 16lbs 2 oz, she was 13lbs 4oz before this whole ordeal, so that's great! I finally feel ready to be a mommy of 2!

I'm so jealous of everyone finding out the gender... they won't tell you here and i'm just dying to know lol


----------



## insomnimama

Fantastic BaybeeAngel! Congratulations  
I too am feeling the jealousy re: gender scans :rofl:


----------



## BabeeAngel

where are you in Canada? I thought BC was the only place that didn't tell lol


----------



## insomnimama

Nope, NS doesn't tell either...


----------



## BabeeAngel

Jerks lol.. I lived in NS for 8 years


----------



## abz

hey everyone. well i had my scan and she was 80% positive it was a girl. the baby wasn't cooperating very much during the whole scan and she had to prod a lot to get her to move, ha. but she said in all her prodding and scanning etc she didn't see any boy bits and it looked like a girl. so here's hoping :) i'm just going to have to not go crazy on buying things until we've had her, just in case, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

abz congratulations on the scan, I think 80% ID on a girl sounds quite common, 2 of my friends also got those odds, guess girls are harder to identify. Glad all went well. x


----------



## Widger

Congrats Abz on your scan xx

Moongirl - I ahven't had any pain but I'm sure someone will be able to help you out. HOpe not too painful for you xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh and finally got around to taking a photo of my bump, compaired it to photos from this time last pregnancy I'd say its pretty similar, although it feels like I've gotten bigger quicker.
 



Attached Files:







2lines-18-weeks---06-Jan-2008.jpg
File size: 127.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jolou

glad your scan went well abz :D and gratz on team pink!!

glad your lo is doing better now babee :) and also glad your starting to feel more confident in being a mummy of 2!

my head has been hurting this afternoon, thought it might have been lack of caffeine (had non since last night lol) so 2 cups of tea later and it was still there, took a paracetemol and that didnt work, now trying my glasses seeing if its eye strain, still there! maybe im tired lol. 

Had a fun day today, my sister has been here and we have all been on the wii fit, sophie had us in stitches trying to do kung foo and rachel was hilarious doing the hula hoop and trying to fly, i even had a go myself on the hula hoop lol didnt do too bad for a pregnant lady! 
Rachel got to feel baby moving about, she looked soo shocked as he did it ouf of no where when we were chatting, i was explaining he tends to move after ive eaten some chocolate and asked sophie to pass me the box of them out the fridge and booom he kicked, i reckon he was saying "yes mum ive not had any of that in days! lol"


----------



## babyhope

Hey Ladies! I am so bummed I start school today...boohoo! 3 more classes til I get my B.A but ugh school is being such a pain in the ass! I start work on Monday so vacation is starting to end:cry: I liked staying home and being lazy! 

Oddly I am starting to feel bigger, I am getting worried because I can feel my appetite increasing and I have been indulging in junk food...not sure if it is weight gain or if I am starting to pop...hopefully it is baby:haha:


----------



## Missy86

Congrats on team pink abz


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies :hi:

I hope you are all having a good evening.

I have just come in from work and am relaxing with a lovely warm latte (decaf of course ;) ) on the sofa. I better make the most of my chill time as I will be back at work in less than 13 hours :rolleyes:

Moongirl - I am glad you had a nice festive break. As for your pains I have not had them myself. Have you tried some gentle stretching to see if that helps?

Well a boy for Missy and a girl for Abz - I think it is Widger and I up next. I wonder which flavour we will be :mrgreen:

It is good to hear that Aubrey is doing so well Babeeangel - that is some cracking growth on her part :happydance:

Wii fit Jolou - I am impressed! I bought a pregnancy exercise DVD that arrived about 5 days before Christmas and it has not left the kitchen counter yet :blush: 

As for me - nothing much to say really. My nesting/spring cleaning is still ongoing and the house is shaping up nicely. There was not anything wrong with it before hand but in terms of lay-out, clutter and organisation it can be better and it makes sense to get it sorted before LO arrives. 

Okey dokey I think I shall sign off for now and have a wee read of some of todays threads. Night night ladies :hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Are you gonna find out the sex Frufru


----------



## jolou

haha frufru dont be impressed ive been on it twice since i got it for christmas, tho i did go on to weigh myself when we bought it and apparently it 8 or 9 weeks i put on 9llb so its not as bad as i thought lol


----------



## Frufru

If they can tell us the sex we would like to know :thumbup:

I only just saw your reply on your movement thread now Missy - my scan is next Thursday afternoon. Only 8 more sleeps :happydance:


----------



## Missy86

Frufru said:


> If they can tell us the sex we would like to know :thumbup:
> 
> I only just saw your reply on your movement thread now Missy - my scan is next Thursday afternoon. Only 8 more sleeps :happydance:

aww great, good luck


----------



## insomnimama

My scan is on the 14th- starting to get nervous & excited. I won't have anyone with me as no kids under 12 allowed so OH will be looking after the baby, but I'm a big girl, I can handle it. :rofl:


----------



## MartaMi

maybebaby3 said:


> ugh last day of christmas hols! back 2 work 2moro and u can bet the kids at school r going 2 b high as kites!!! no hols til easter ones on 31st march i think! will then go back and work 2 weeks til 26th april when i will start mat leave! can't wait!!! oh is stll off on leave the rest of the week. so jelaous!!!


:haha: We start school on 11th Jan and before spring holiday I go on mat.leave:happydance:

We told OHs parents yesterday. They were quite shocked but still happy.


----------



## LovinTheBump

I'm due May 4th and this is my first :)


----------



## barking

Hey ladies, just popping in to say hi as ridiculously I'm up most days at 4ish, due to feeling yuck. Been hanging out on the hyperemesis section, but wanted to say hi to you girls too!

Had my 20 week scan yesterday, we made i through the snow and ice. I work there, so although signed off I helped out a bit whilst waiting for my apt as they had skeleton staff. But so please my sonographer has a 4x4 and could get in!!!

All looked great and although still very much poorly, it has lifted my :cry:a little seeing baba and how much spouts changed. We're sticking with team yellow, although it's a toughie the sonographer is my pal and she know's what we're having!!!

Even though I've been poorly, this last month I have started putting on the weight, 9Ibs so far, although it feels much more, just feel sooooo heavy! Its all bump and I feel like one of the Mr Men!!! Apartently the baby is weighing 15ozs and they put me about a week further than I am, but kept my original date. Sprout will come when it comes!

Anyway, hugs to all and speak again soon x


----------



## jolou

morning..

barking i dont think i could cope not knowing if there was a chance my friend knew! lol 

i think ive put on about 2 stone :( which sounds bad but im going from the wii fit which asks how heavy my clthes are...i have no clue and never wear the same things when i have a play on it! lol tho its probably about right, at least its not as much as i did with sophie, time to stop pigging out and blaming christmas me thinks :)

Sophie is back in school even tho its icey as hell in my street, it must be better by the school or surely they wouldnt open? im dreading stepping out in it!


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. well the snow is still here. we tried to get the car out this morning only for it to slide and get stuck, so OH is trying to free it while i have let my boss know that i won't be going in, at least at the moment... OH doesn't want to attempt the rest of the drive. it's probably just around our few streets. a lot of the cars haven't been moved in days, and i daren't get the bus as the walk through town from the bus to work is quite far and i'm afraid i'll slip. but i feel so guilty as i probably could get to work that way. what do you reckon? i bet everyone else in the office makes it in and i just look like a great big skiver :(

abz xx


----------



## jolou

school is off again! as i wrote my last post the school updated the website! im kinda gutted as sophie was sooo hyper yesterday, she is ready to be back in school but im glad shes off so i dont have to step outside!

abz its not worth the risk slipping over! i nearly slipped by the school on tuesday and it really freaked me out, i know bubs is protected by a sac of water but whos to say how much water is actually in there! lol and i dont fancy breaking something, my balance aint great at the mo either


----------



## abz

well i had to hold onto the fence to stay upright walking back home from the car as it's a way away now, ha. and i don't fancy doing that all the way to work. but i feel so bad. i know everyone is going to think i'm making it up :(

OH reckons he could 'possibly' get me there but he isn't happy driving on the roads and if he isn't happy driving me then i won't be happy being a passenger... so i think it's best left for now...


----------



## jolou

agreed abz. so what if they think your making it up, its not nice walking on the ice as it is but we are more wary now, hopefully things are back to normal tomorrow...

its gettin daft now, not enough grit for the roads let alone the schools! this is when i miss not living in chester i think they are all back to normal now but i will follow my heart and move out in the sticks...ok ok its not quite the sticks but it is compared to what im used to lol oh no ive ranted!


----------



## abz

well i did ring my manager last night and he seemed really keen for me to stay away, so i suppose that's the main thing, but i thought it would snow overnight and i would have an excuse, ha. well he hasn't got in touch with me yet, i texted him. i'm usually first at the office. but i'm sure they'll figure it out eventually...


----------



## jolou

walking on ice is harder than walking on snow :) 

daytime telly and keeping warm is by far the better option :) tho my daytime telly will consist of kids tv or the wii or a dvd today..lol


----------



## abz

well i just heard from them. i can take a holiday day if necessary. i hate my holidays being used up like this :( might make an attempt to get out later...


----------



## jolou

ergh typical aint it, i used to hate that or it would have to be my day off and work the weekend.

well sophie is now home from her dads and its blinkin freezin out there! its made the house cold from havin to open the door lol and i dont think harrison liked it, since the door shut he has been kicking me hard


----------



## Moongirl

Morning all!

We still have snow and ice here too, but it looks so lovely - bright blue sky and the nice white snow... at least when you don't have to go out in it!! Best to stay safe and warm if you can, but that's a shame they're making you use holidays for it :nope:

Well I'm feeling a lot better today. My ribs were really painful all day yesterday (and most of the night) but i don't know if it was stretching or something because it seems a bit better today. I'm going to try to go swimming tonight too - that's what my midwife suggested to ease the pain so worth a try!

On the movement front, I'm feeling much more - it's still not consistent but i feel something most days which is lovely! Yesterday my hubby felt it too - he was so amazed, it was really sweet! I went to see we will rock you in Edinburgh last night - it was really good, and i don't know if baby loves or hates bohemian rhapsody but it certainly got a reaction! hehe :happydance:

Have a good day everyone! 

:hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

oh and congrats abz on your scan - don't know how i forgot to put that on my last post! :dohh: A little girl - how lovely!! makes me wish i wasn't on team yellow!!

:hugs:


----------



## abz

hee. thanks guys :)

well the snow is melting, one of my friends has got her car out and wants to go to ikea, so if she manages to get here then i may venture out with her. have rung work and checked i'm ok to take the whole day as holiday. at least if i manage to get out somewhere i won't feel like it's an entirely wasted day... might go to baby's r us too :)

boss told me not to get the bus to work as apparently the walk from town to work is trecherous, so hopefully we'll be able to get the car free tomorrow. i'm not paying for taxis. nor to i trust our manic taxi drivers in snow!!

abz xx


----------



## Mrs RC

Hi all

Just back from my 20 weeks scan (although it was actually done at 23 weeks!)

so exciting, we're staying on team yellow though!! I'll try and add a pic on here but if it doesn't work the link is here: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4253143115/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4253143115/

we saw baby swallowing fluid and its little tongue. Was so cute!!

x


----------



## Wellington

Yay! How exciting!
Mine is (finally) tomorrow!
Can't wait - but I have to got to work first as it's not until the afternoon.


----------



## hope&faith09

Afternoon ladies! 

How is everyone ... congrats on the scans ladies! 

Well Im off shopping this evening, do you think its too early to buy the cot? I have found one I really like and my parents are buying it for us but not sure when to buy it!!! Also has anyone got any opinions on the loola up pushchair or another pushchair that folds up small! 

x x x


----------



## Mork

Hope&faith - we got our cot at the weekend (as it was half price), we have had it delivered to the in laws house and they are going to store it for us until nearer the time. Good luck!
PS We were also looking at a small folding pushchair and at the mo like the mothercare spin, the loola up was our favourite a few weeks back!! DH changes his mind like the bloody weather!!!! lol xx


----------



## Mrs RC

hope&faith09 said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> How is everyone ... congrats on the scans ladies!
> 
> Well Im off shopping this evening, do you think its too early to buy the cot? I have found one I really like and my parents are buying it for us but not sure when to buy it!!! Also has anyone got any opinions on the loola up pushchair or another pushchair that folds up small!
> 
> x x x

We're getting the bugaboo bee - its pretty much the only one that will fit in my vw lupo. The in-laws have kindly offered to pay for half so we only need to spend £200 ourselves, which makes it seem more reasonable!

x


----------



## hope&faith09

I think the main problem is the price of things ... we have a bit of a budget but at least if my parents are buying the cot we are saving a bit ... I have found a gorgeous one in John Lewis a bit more expensive than we were planning on paying but its for a princess! haha. 

I drive a ford ka so the buggy has to fold up real small and I really want one that will take a car seat as well! just a bit picky!


----------



## Mork

Isnt it only the loola that will fit in a ka hon? I had to get rid of my ka when we found out we were expecting :(


----------



## bexxie

I have Bugaboo,Cameleon in denim is sitting in my garage at mo wrapped up and I will be buying nursery furniture and all other stuff about March time,love it.

love John Lewis for cots and stuff too.

Have you seen on great universal they now have mamas and papas just noticed it so dont know if always done it and they have not hiked extra on prices either.
xx


----------



## malpal

The quinny buzz also fits into the boot of a Ka. It's what i have for Lexie. You can fit the chassis frame and the seat unit into the boot. 
I sadly have to sell both my quinny and my ka, i definately won't fit a double buggy into it's boot!!


----------



## hope&faith09

I have so many buggys I like I just wish they would fit! I love the I candy buggies they are gorgeous! ... Im def not selling my car its only just over a year old! Im so tired today ... feel like I could sleep all the time!


----------



## insomnimama

I want to get the Phil & Teds Sport buggy as it converts to an in-line double (and of course changes back to a single once the older child doesn't need it anymore).


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hubby and I went to pick up our stroller (i think you guys call it a push chair) second hand last night. I had found a nice second hand double one, which i'll need because aubrey will only be 13 months old when the new baba is born!https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a0df26b3127ccef95af012d92d00000030O00AZMmbNm5ZsWYPbz4c/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

I've also been busy making a new blanket for Aubrey, will be making a similar one for the new baby when I know if we're having a boy or girl ( which is looking like delivery day because i can't seem to get a scan :( )
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a0df26b3127ccef95bd09578c600000030O00AZMmbNm5ZsWYPbz4c/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/


----------



## Moongirl

I just don't know where to start with prams!! there are so many that it's overwhelming, and to be honest they all look kinda similar to me! :wacko:

I've had a wander round the big shops but just don't know how to start narrowing it down? :dohh: any one else feel like this, or can you give me tips on how you got going? 

:hugs:


----------



## Mork

The Which pram guide gave me some ideas on where to start - google it! x


----------



## malpal

hope&faith09 said:


> I have so many buggys I like I just wish they would fit! I love the I candy buggies they are gorgeous! ... Im def not selling my car its only just over a year old! Im so tired today ... feel like I could sleep all the time!

:blush: I have the i-candy peach blossom twin on order. Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## bexxie

malpal said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> I have so many buggys I like I just wish they would fit! I love the I candy buggies they are gorgeous! ... Im def not selling my car its only just over a year old! Im so tired today ... feel like I could sleep all the time!
> 
> :blush: I have the i-candy peach blossom twin on order. Can't wait to get it!!Click to expand...


i would have bought that-love it!

Hubby went out and bought Bugaboo as he wanted the oo7 logo thingy on it and wanted denim,he knows I didnt really care what i had so I let him pick lol
xx


----------



## Mrs RC

Moongirl said:


> I just don't know where to start with prams!! there are so many that it's overwhelming, and to be honest they all look kinda similar to me! :wacko:
> 
> I've had a wander round the big shops but just don't know how to start narrowing it down? :dohh: any one else feel like this, or can you give me tips on how you got going?
> 
> :hugs:

oI went to a small independent pram/baby shop and they went through things with me. Once I told them what car I had there were only 3 that would fit in it anyway and the bugaboo bee was the only one that would all fit in the boot. The other (icandy cherry and babystyle oyster) would fit the chassis in the boot but the seat or carrycot would have to go somewhere else!!

x


----------



## malpal

We have the expensive task of ordering our nursery furniture this weekend. Will feel alot better once it's ordered. Dh should be finishing the loft as weel so i can put all it's contents out of the soon to be nursery and start titavating!!! Really want all our jobs finished for the end of march that way we're all prepared should they make a surprise enterance. Also would like to have some strees free time with lexie before they come.
xx


----------



## MartaMi

Good evening everybody. I had such wonderful day today. Went iceskating with kids. It was so much fun. I keep forgeting I'm pregnant. Like today with skating. Not once I thought it could harm baby. Also when we were walking through oldtown one man offered me glogg and I asked if it is with alcohol. He said yes and my excuse was I can't I'm driving:haha:

If you take a look at my avatar you'll see how much snow we have in here. It is so beautiful although it is a bit hard to run in that snow. I go running 3-4 times in week. It gives me so good feeling and I'm not planning to stop yet.

You are talking about strollers. I'm not even thinking about it, haven't even bought clothes. May seems to be so far.


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies

I hope and your LO's are all doing ok today.

Babeeangel that is such a lovely blanket :thumbup: My Mum has offered to crochet LO and I a blanket for nursing and bedtime - knowing Mum though LO will be weaned and toddling before it is ready :haha:

I have really loved reading about the buggies and prams you are all choosing. I saw a european pushchair sold via an ebay shop in 1st tri and fell in love with it at first sight! The love affair is still ongoing and I am not sure anything else will do now :blush: The biggest attraction is that it has an adjustable handle height with a max of 116cm which is absoutely crucial as OH is 6ft6". Most pushchairs and prams only have handle heights of 90-100cm which would leave my poor OH stooped over which is just no good :nope:

My nesting and spring cleaning is having to hold fire over the weekend as I am helping some friends move into their new flat (I am driver and transport only - no lifting for me!). I am on a late shift tomorrow and might treat myself and put the cot frame up which should keep me happy! If I do that I will have somewhere to put all the random baby stuff I have bought in that is currently piled up on the floor in bags. I still can't decide whether to just get a plain set of drawers for LO or a set that comes with the changing unit on top. All of my friends have always just used a changing mat on the floor but BIL + SIL have said they love their changing unit and woud not be without it. Do any of you have a changing unit and do you think they are worth it?

Oh my goodness - how could I forget to mention it :dohh: - OH finally felt LO kicking/moving last night :happydance: Previously everytime he had put his hand on my tummy LO would go completely still :rolleyes: Obviously LO was showing Daddy how good his/her ninja stealth was. OH was quite taken aback at how strong the movement was - at least now he understands the funny look I get when LO is jumping around.

Well I have surely rambled on enough for one evening. Countdown to my scan is now less than a week :mrgreen:

Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

One week to my scan as well.


----------



## abz

i can't believe how organised you guys are!! i haven't got a thing. we are going to start sorting out the nursery after the end of january as it's my birthday then and we'll have people staying and that is the most convenient place to put them, ha. 

am starting to think about furniture etc but haven't got anywhere with it just yet...

abz xx


----------



## malpal

Frufru said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I still can't decide whether to just get a plain set of drawers for LO or a set that comes with the changing unit on top. All of my friends have always just used a changing mat on the floor but BIL + SIL have said they love their changing unit and woud not be without it. Do any of you have a changing unit and do you think they are worth it?
> 
> Take care everyone :hugs:

[/U]

frufru, i find my changing unit a must! i still use it now with Lexie so has definately been worthwhile. i am having the same furniture in the babies room that i have in lexies so i'm going to take the changing top of her drawers and use it in the nursery. saves buying another and i can always take her in there to use it. 
hope that helps xxxx


----------



## jolou

i bought a chest of drawers/changing unit combo for Sophie from mothercare, its still in use today with her telly on but if im honest i would only use it in the morning to get dressed and night to get ready for bed or if it was a paticular nasty nappy, all the rest of time i would change her downstairs. If harrison was getting his own room i would probably buy the same thing as its lasted 5 years even tho it was hardly used as intended lol hope this helps, i got very very little sleep so not quite with it yet!


----------



## Frufru

Morning :)

insomnimama I think you, Widger and I are all getting scanned on the 14th - how exciting :happydance:

Jolou and Malpal thank you for the input on changing units - I am so torn as I think it would be useful but they are quite alot more expensive than regular chests of drawers and I am such a penny-pincher :haha: We live in a flat so it would be very easy to walk through to the nursery to use the changing unit whenever needed.

Abz the only reason I have got furniture bits already is because I have been trawling the free-ads and gumtree looking for bargains! My cotbed frame is from mothercare and was >£250 new and I bagged it for £30 (once again penny-pincher :rolleyes:). Lots of people have also been giving us bits and bobs - I currently have two offers of really quite nice moses baskets both for FREE :) so we would only need to get a new mattress and you can pick those up on ebay for a tenner including P+P.

OH has been alot more excitable about LO in the past week - I think he feels like it is a bit more real now that I am finally starting to get a little bump and he has felt LO wriggle :cloud9:

Righto - I should not really be on here as I have a long list of things to do this morning. Have a great day everyone


----------



## malpal

Have just worked out as well that i only have 30 working days left to go at work!!! Was a bit depressed at my ticker 89 days is ages, but i mainly only work 2 days so if i finish the begining of April then i have only 30 left. 
Sorry pointless post but very exciting!! x

Good job on the bargains frufru, we thought we were in for a cheap time being as we still have all of lexie's things but again we were proved otherwise!
xx


----------



## Windmills

I think the first May Babies are viable today :happydance: So congratulations to everyone due on the first! I might of worked it out wrong though :blush: But I'm 21 weeks today, and due exactly 3 weeks after ladies due on the 1st!


----------



## jolou

oh u may be right katie!! im 24 weeks on wednesday, its like the next milestone isnt it, then we only have 2 weeks left till its third tri! oh my lordy! its going sooo quick


----------



## Windmills

God I can't believe time is going so fast- everyone told me pregnancy drags, but it's flying by for me :lol:


----------



## jolou

same here! the last one went fast but i thought that ws cos i was working, i expected this one to drag since i don't work but its flying by all of a sudden! Also just realised i go to see the consultant on Tuesday as i had a c-section last time and i am electing for one this time, i guess I'l find out then the exact date i go to have Harrison! i hope they keep it in may tho...i don't wanna be an april mummy i wanna stay with mayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Windmills

:lol: I bet they section you in April, just because you want it to be in May! 
Time is going so quick, but I bet as soon as I finish work (9 weeks today YAY!) it drags. I kind of wish I had a better job with nicer people so I wanted to stay til the end!


----------



## abz

the first half really dragged but since i hit 20 weeks on monday the last week just seems to have gone!! i'm nearly 21 weeks now. i have no idea how we're going to get the house done on time!! ha.

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

Frufru said:


> Morning :)
> 
> insomnimama I think you, Widger and I are all getting scanned on the 14th - how exciting :happydance:

Wheee! That IS exciting. Looks like my mom may be coming with me as she works next door (OH isn't able to as he has to look after the baby, who isn't allowed in). Will be nice to have some company. :)


----------



## abz

aw, it's a shame your OH can't see too. could your mum not look after the baby for two mins at the end so he can poke his nose in if he wants to?

i was really jealous of my OH as he got to sit there and look at our baby for ages as she was scanning and i got to see her for about two minutes :(

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

Jolou they are almost certain to section you in end of April- at least here they like to do planned C-sections pretty well at 39 weeks on the nose. 

Funny, I think you are the only person in the history of womankind to want to be pregnant for longer. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies :D 

The first of the may babes is viable tomorrow and im sunday :) weeeeee its gone sooooo quick, hope youre all doing well xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Thanks Mrs A- I was suspicious that my counting skills were slightly lacking :blush: x


----------



## Mrs A

hahahahahah bless ya! its pregnancy brain lol thats my excuse anyway lol
I still cant believe im pregnant, never mind nearly viable lol xxxx


----------



## Windmills

I still feel like I belong in first tri- I can't believe I'm 21 weeks pregnant :wacko: That's just madness. I feel like I'm about 6 weeks, I sometimes have a little look in first tri and feel like I belong there more :blush:


----------



## mojo401

It's strange that time is now whizzing by, really dragged in the beginning for me but now I can't believe 3rd Tri is just around the corner! 

Jolou - I am also having an elective C section and my consultant has scheduled me in for 2nd May...16 wks,2 days and counting :happydance:

As for baby stuff well we'll be using alot of my DD's things which we have kept...except the pink dresses of course as we are now on team blue! We got our cot and changing table from John Lewis and they are great. Come to think of it we got most of our stuff from JL and it has all lasted well.

We're going to buy a crib for this baby as my DD hated her moses basket and just wouldn't sleep in it. We will also be decorating our spare room for her and need to get her a big bed so the new baby can have her old room and cot when he's a few months old. Have seen some lovely themed stickers/wall art of fairies and flowers so will make it very special for her. She needs the bigger room to be honest for all her toys and stuff!

Trying out a new car on Sat (weather permitting) as our Ford Focus just doesn't have the boot space. Looking at a Renault Scenic which looks pretty spacious inside.

Well we still have snow here and no sign of it melting. It was so cold last night we left our heating on. Forecast reckons more on its way at the w/e.

Stay warm everyone and look after yourselves and bumps.


----------



## insomnimama

Malpal won't you need a triple stroller to move that big family around? :)


----------



## Windmills

Hmm.. anyone else Rhesus Negative? Got a letter before about Anti D clinic :dohh:


----------



## jolou

i guess il find out tuesday... an old work colleague of mine had an elective c-section apparently hers was only a couple of days from her due date..not sure how true it is tho. I know back in the day when me and my sis were born we were on our actual due dates...im just hoping its only 4 days early lol so its may day haha.. sod it if i have him in april im staying with you may mummies!

we really need to sort the bedroom this weekend, ive done my wardrobe (its practically empty!) sorted my own drawers (again nearly empty!) all the clothes i wanna keep but wont fit me for a long time are now in those suction bag things ready for the loft. The next thing to be done i cant do alone really, at least i refuse to ;), i need to move my dressing table about so we can measure up the space for the cot just so we can get it ordered! ive seen the one i want from mothercare and its reduced to go out of stock, i have a feeling we might miss out on it.

Im glad i have the pram all sorted, can you believe i got it at around 12 weeks lol seems so early but now im glad i did. Mum is now worrying my car is going to be too small when i take her out.. I think it will be fine. I drive a ford focus and even tho the boot is small il get the pram and shopping easy in there and mums wheelchair comes apart so easy it will fit nicely onto back seat along with the car seat with mum in front...of course these will be the days i dont have the sophmeister lol on them days i have no idea what we will do! maybe the chassis will fit on the floor underneath the kiddies feet?? mmm may need to have a test run!


----------



## abz

we've got a ford focus, and so does my best mate, and she used to fit a pushchair for if she just had her baby and her double buggy in case she had both of them, plus random stuff in the boot of hers. so i'm sure we'll be fine :)


----------



## MartaMi

Baby comes into our bedroom so we won't be decorating or anything. Just going to get him a crib. I think we'll take my old crib so there isn't much we have to buy. 
One thing we are going to replace is my car. 3 carseats just doesn't fit in there and who would be against getting a new car :winkwink: We're choosing between Audi A8, Lexus LS and koda Superb. Gonna be a tough choice.


----------



## malpal

insomnimama...... I am determined i will not need a triple!!! Have got lexie working out on the treadmill in order to get some strength in her legs for those long walks!!! The i candy will swap easily between a twin and a toddler and baby so my plan is if i'm on my own foor lexie to have a seat and i will alternate in carry one of the twins!! When i have another pair of hands i can take lexie's buggy as weel, but tbh i can't imagine leaving the house on my own with all of them for a while!!! What a nightmare i lie in bed at night worrying about pushchairs!!!! Oh and a buggy board with the seat is on top of my list to get! xxxxx

Katie.... i'm rhesus negative got my anti d on 28th feb. xxxxx

i'm now into the world of people carriers!!!!


----------



## abz

hey honey. would it not be possible for you to use a sling or carrier on your back for lexie at a push and then the double buggy? for when she 'won't' walk?


----------



## Windmills

My car is definitely too small.. A Ford KA! I can't drive it anyway, it's got to go! My OH gets his license back at the end of this month so my travelling worries are solved, I wouldn't feel safe passing my test and then driving around with the baby, I'd be too worried of having an accident because of lack of experience etc.


----------



## malpal

katie, i have a ka too!! Managed fine with just lexie just got to go now with the 2 additions! 

abz.. am going to do that option but the other way round. Figure one of the babies will lighter to carry than lexie. Also with the i-candy i can mix and match the seats so can have a big seat and a baby carry cot or car seat. Lexie hates being in the pushchair at the minute so hopefully she'll be fine. it's just the long adventures, but i don't think i'll be doing them alone!! 
xx


----------



## Kelly s

hI LADIES JUST COME ON TO TELL U ALL I HAD MY SCAN 2DAY AND AM EXPECTING ANOTHER SON XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:I am 22 weeks today:happydance:

Anyone know when the ticker moves up another box?


----------



## Mork

Mine moved up yesterday hon xx


----------



## babyhope

Yay...so in 3 days my box will move up!!!


----------



## Mork

should do hon!!! xx


----------



## mojo401

I can get my Maclaren buggy in my focus boot but it's quite long so there's not alot of room for anything else other than a couple of bags of shopping. And if we want to go away on hols with suitcases....forget it! 

Malpal - a buggy board with a seat?!? Sounds great, where from? My DD is 22 months and so I'm still toying with the idea of a double buggy or not. So a buggy board may be the answer. We have a bjorn baby carrier and our pram which we can use for the first few months or so may just get by.

Ooh Marta, I'd love an Audi.....preferably an estate. Need to convince DH. He wants a Focus estate. Fab snow where you are, lucky you!

Jolou - well done on sorting out your rooms/clothes...a job I have to tackle soon, keep putting it off. Lazy I know. My last C section was done at 38 wks + 5 days. This time I think it'll be 38+3. My consultant said anytime after 38 weeks is good.


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies! 

Well we found the perfect pram today the Luna in mamas and papas but after deciding that it would be perfect we found the dar seat that goes with it doesnt fit in my car! What a nightmare ... having a bit of a nightmare buggy shopping, to the ladies who already have little ones are they happy in a stroller or do I need a car seat that fits on the buggy? 

Keep warm everyone! x x x


----------



## LogansMama

hope - Its a lot more convenient in the beginning to be able to fit the carseat onto the stroller. Babies have a tendency to fall asleep in the car (at least the ones I've known!), so when its time to get out and put them in the stroller - being able to keep them in the carseat avoids the possibility of waking them up. Its really a matter of convenience. My ds did fine in his stroller without the carseat too - but being able to keep him IN it, was a really nice thing a lot of the time!


----------



## LogansMama

MartaMi said:


> I go running 3-4 times in week. It gives me so good feeling and I'm not planning to stop yet.

Thats so impressive. No wonder you are so tiny and in such great shape! Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## abz

hope and faith. i think it depends on what kind of things you get up to. babies are only supposed to stay in a car seat for about two hours tops at a time. and i know that most of the time when i go from the car and out i will be spending more time than that, even if i'm trundling around the supermarket etc including the travel time it takes us to get there and back. i was going to get a car seat that fit onto the pushchair but i'm not going to bother now because i don't think i would use it an awful lot.

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

abz - Where did you get that info from? Just curious.... My ds used to spend loads of time in his carseat as an infant because he would sleep so great in there. He also spent lots of time in his swing. He was fine. I did hear a little bit about how it might not be good for his back or something - but it was never an issue for us. I never really worried about it - but thats just me.


----------



## abz

just generally. car seat manufacturers and docs tend to say not to leave them in for more than about two hours as it isn't good for their backs.


----------



## LogansMama

yea - I did hear that. I just never heard it till I had already been letting baby hang in his seat for extended periods - so I never really worried about it.


----------



## babyhope

I have been able to sleep halfway on my tummy and would sometimes wake up fully on my stomach with no pain or anything...last night I rolled over and my stomach hurt:wacko: Guess I am going to have to try to be more careful...but that is my favorite sleeping position.


----------



## IllusionThral

Hi all, my due date is May 29th and I'm expecting my first.


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. Its been hard to keep up in here lately! I've been busy at home, so when I come on its usually pretty quick.

Illusion - Welcome. 

Babyhope - I can't sleep on my tummy anymore either. Its annoying that I can't cause thats my favorite position. Although I did manage to a lot longer this time than last time. I think I was just less paranoid though this time... cause I certainly GREW 
FASTER this time. 

So now I sleep on my sides and my hips are KILLING me lately! Its the worst at night when I'm trying to sleep. I plan on making an appt at the chiropractor for next week sometime. Hopefully they will be able to help me feel better a bit. I'm also hoping the adjustments might help me have a better shot at my VBAC (keeping baby in the optimal postion and my pelvic bones aligned right to let baby fit through). I plan on going every couple weeks starting now until the end...

CAN'T believe I'm 24 weeks! WOW. 16 weeks left to go!


----------



## MartaMi

*IllusionThral* - welcome:flower:

We have a lot of snow in here. I went to dig out my mothers car today. It has been standing over 2 weeks and was completely covered with snow. I guess I shouldn't have done that but it was such a good practise. I keep forgeting I'm pregnant. It's same when running. I have to remind myself all the time that I have to jog not run.

How did you announce at work? I have to tell my boss on Monday and I just don't know how I'm going to tell him. Just a thought of that makes me feel like a little girl who has to go to principals office:haha:


----------



## LogansMama

MArta - Just say - "I have some great news..." and then TELL him! Don't stress it!


----------



## babyhope

I am sooo hungry!!! Lately I have been having the hungry feeling all day but nothing tastes that good:growlmad: It is so horrible to be hungry but have nothing good too eat! I use to love pizza before I got pregnant now I hate all the pizza places in my home town, they all taste gross! The only thing I still like to eat is sweets....this baby has given me a sweet tooth....I could finish off a whole plate of brownies in a couple of days:blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

babyhope i am hungry all the time 2!!!

We are not getting a new buggy 4 now. we are moving 2 leeds soon (scary as we live overseas) DH been offered a good job there. if any1 is from round leeds area it would be great 2 find out where 2 go/things 2 do!!!


----------



## Heidi

babyhope said:


> I have been able to sleep halfway on my tummy and would sometimes wake up fully on my stomach with no pain or anything...last night I rolled over and my stomach hurt:wacko: Guess I am going to have to try to be more careful...but that is my favorite sleeping position.

I recently got a body pregnancy pillow that really helps with the hip pain etc also help prevent you rolling over on your belly :thumbup:


----------



## Chikadee77

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! Seems like a lot of you in the UK are getting slammed by snow! 

:happydance: So I finally got my phone call today from Hubby along with some awesome news! When I go into labor, instead of getting to come home for 10 days, they will be sending him home for good instead of him coming back in July/August. 

Apparently he got quite the telling off for coming in the first place by the guy in charge over in Iraq (they never told him he could turn it down though while he was still here) as I'm high risk. :dohh:

And I got to chat with him on Facebook for a little bit this morning :D I am a happy woman today :cloud9:


----------



## Mork

Thats great Chikadee!!! xx


----------



## maybebaby3

wot gr8 news chikadee!


----------



## hope&faith09

Thats fab news chikadee! 

Uni is supposed to start back tomorrow but the weather is so bad not sure I will make it in! Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

ugh so not looking 4ward 2 work 2moro! maternity leave seems like an age away -26th april 4 me!


----------



## Windmills

I keep rolling onto my belly when I'm asleep and waking up because it hurts! It's getting uncomfy to sleep on my sides too- but I'm not big :shrug:


----------



## Windmills

Maternity leave starts March 12th for me :happydance:


----------



## shawnie

YAY that's wonderful news chikadee!


----------



## clogsy90

hey not posted on here in a while not been feeling the best been having really bad headache, nausea returning and occaisonal dizzy spells. people have been commenting for week how pale i am so thought i bet go to the drs so i did and he said i had slighly low blood presure and booked me in for some bloods, well then yesterday i was feeling really rough with headahce i thought i would try the new walk in centre in town so i went and saw someone and my bllood pressure was fine then when i wen to see the dr he asked if i had been peeing more and i never have since being pregnant, checked my ankles etc for pre eclampsia whch were fine and he said im going to check your urine for protein and low and behold it came back i have a waer infection which i had no symtoms for, im so pleased i went but i think i will be returing the drs 2moz when i have my bloods done as they said if i get back ache or abdominal pain to see them as could be signs of a kidney infection, and today and yesterday i have been in loads of pain with my back grr sorry for what turned into a rant  how is everyone else doing anyway? x


----------



## babyhope

Well sleep has become uncomfortable. My favorite position on my tummy is hurting now, so when I lay on my side I wake up with my shoulder hurting. I tossed and turned all night.

I start work and school again tomorrow...BOO!!! I really was enjoying vacation, but I think by having something to do all day will keep my eating in check because seriously I have turned into a little piggy. I feel hungry a lot now and constantly wanting to snack. I went to bed last night thinking about how I couldn't wait to wake up in the morning to eat some sweet bread:haha: 

:happydance::happydance:I just noticed my ticker moved up a box:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Petite

I'm due on 5th May! :)


----------



## DWandMJ

Welcome Petite!


Chickadee, that's great news! :)


----------



## Petite

Hey! Thanks :) x


----------



## jolou

hey ladies, hope everyones weekend has been good?

seems the snow that was forcast for today didnt come, thank you god! I want it to warm up now so the bloomin ice melts, i look like bambi on ice.

Had a lovely day yesterday with sophie, we had a girls day in town, she had some christmas money to spend so we went clothes shopping and she loved it, she has turned into a grown up little lady! she was walking around the girls section in h&m asking what size she needed and picked everything herself, have to admit i was dreading seeing half the things but turns out my girl has good taste! then of course she had to do what mummy does and try them all on, ended up with some cute skinny jeans, 2 cardigans, long sleeve top for underneath them, a cute skirt and a skirt, top and tights set. She still has money left! which she informs me is to go on new tights as hers are getting too small...serisouly when did my 5 yr old turn into a 15 yr old lol. She also picked out a cute shirt for Harrison which was in the sale...i had to reign her in, she was picking out loads for him lol. After the clothes shopping we needed a coffee (at least mummy did) so went to costa where they do babchinos which is basically hot chocolate but in an espresso cup for around 50p, sophie loved it she thought she was being just like mummy lol.

I too am struggling with sleeping, my fave position is on my tummy and now it just hurts far too much, so i now get hip pain from sleeping on oneside so find myself waking up alot more having to turn over, which inturn wakes bubs up...lol


----------



## LogansMama

Chikadee77 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! Seems like a lot of you in the UK are getting slammed by snow!
> 
> :happydance: So I finally got my phone call today from Hubby along with some awesome news! When I go into labor, instead of getting to come home for 10 days, they will be sending him home for good instead of him coming back in July/August.
> 
> Apparently he got quite the telling off for coming in the first place by the guy in charge over in Iraq (they never told him he could turn it down though while he was still here) as I'm high risk. :dohh:
> 
> And I got to chat with him on Facebook for a little bit this morning :D I am a happy woman today :cloud9:

Chikadee - Thats FANTASTIC news! So happy for you. Thats really lucky for you both! My gf's OH didn't get to come home for her labor - and couldn't even meet baby till he was about 4 months old!


----------



## abz

so happy to hear your news chikadee :D chuffed for you all :D

well i totally forgot to pay the council tax last month, oops. so have just forked out for last month and this month and our bank account is now empty :( with OH's work claiming they have to be shut for snow and him not getting paid... well it aint looking good. but i suppose we need to get used to this given that soon my salary will be vanishing.

i also need to tell work when i am leaving for my maternity leave. i figured the end of april, but i'm using up my holidays so my maternity leave would probably start in the middle of may... but leaving now would be good :D ha. 

baby is now far more active and loves kicking the bed when i'm lying on my side... does anyone else's bump do this? :D

abz xx


----------



## jolou

i wish bubs would kick my bed rather than my bladder! lol seriously its getting to the point that i need to goto the loo everytime he kicks me as i get the urge but then its justa trickle....maybe i should start holding off going when i feel the urge so i can at least have a big wee! lol

anyone else feel like a big fat whale?? ive stayed the same weight the last 2 weeks which is good but ergh i just feel soooo fat right now. it doesnt help that OH keeps mentioning i dont want to put too much weight on as i will have to loose it afterwards...i guess i now know he doesnt like bigger girls :( men eh


----------



## abz

i haven't gotten on the scales since the midwife weighed me. i was horrified how much weight i had put on due to eating to combat morning sickness, i was overweight to start with and now i just daren't look. have been eating an awful lot less recently but i think i'll cry if i get on the scales :(

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I feel like a big fat whale! Im not sure how much weight I have out on ... I was overweight to start with but my belly is definately growing. Im feeling a little more activity, she gives me a few kicks each day I think but she is definately more active some days rather than others. 

I was supposed to be back at uni today but the roads are so bad Im not attempting to go, supposed to hand some work in today but hoping they will grant an extension due to the weather! 

How is everyone else? x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

am off work 2day. have a headache as well as spd pain and rib pain so have taken a day of uncertified sick leave!

is any1 on here from leeds? we will be moving there soon and is a scary prospect as we live abroad so it's going 2 b a big move with 3 kids in tow!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I just wanted to say hi to you all, I was in your thread last year! I was a May Baby, who turned into a June Baby, I was due 28th May! How are you all feeling? If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. Good Luck to you all and try and enjoy every minute, I know some of you will be feeling really rubbish, but once your little ones are here you will forget all about it! x:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## abz

i am in leeds honey :) what is it you are wanting to know? 

i also have sciatica today. i'm not sure my hip pain is bad enough to class as spd but it's damned uncomfortable. have found that it isn't too bad if i keep my knees together but then my back complains... gah...


----------



## May Mum2b

hello all, i am due May 14th with our little girl Isla.


----------



## baileybram

im due 31st may and having a girl. I have a little boy who is 16 months tomorrow really looking forward to having one of each


----------



## MartaMi

*Petite, May Mum2b, baileybram* - welcome :flower:
*Chickadee* - that is so great :thumbup:


LogansMama said:


> MArta - Just say - "I have some great news..." and then TELL him! Don't stress it!

Did like you said. He was shocked at first but then said congrats :happydance: He knows some things about my life, like getting married and moving in with kids so we sat in his office and talked for an hour. We also set my mat.leave date. So *12th March*, here I come :happydance:


----------



## LogansMama

Marta - Great news! March 12 huh? Thats pretty early - no? Why so soon? I mean - thats great for you... I just couldn't swing that if I tried! 

As for me - I totally feel like a whale. I'm HUGE. Its scaring the crap out of me. Really. If you saw my other post though - I can't even tie my own shoes anymore! :( AGH.... SO hop I don't gain ANY more weight! I CAN'T. I'm gonna be a GIANT.


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama- I am feeling and looking huge too! And I can't put the chocolate down as I write this I am eating a Hershey's bar...and it is sooooooooooo good!!! And I think I want another!!!!


----------



## MartaMi

*LogansMama* - we have to start mat. leave at least 30 days before due date and it is useful to take out gained vacation days, which I will gain 37, because it is paid vacation and money is useful :winkwink: 
I'm sorry you're feeling bad. Tbh I can't even imagine how you are feeling.
Okey, break is over and have to go to class


----------



## jolou

morning girls

logan thats exactly how i feel, the thing is its not as if im eating anymore than usual! yet the pounds seem to be piling on, im actually starting to worry it is diabetes, i go for the glucose tolerance test in a few weeks so that will be peace of mind, ive also been soo thirsty and getting headaches alot, i know thirst is a symptom but not sure on headaches...blah i blame my dad if i do have it lol men see! pains in the ass lol

i have my consultant appointment today, rather looking forward to it, hoping i get my date for going into hospital!


----------



## Moongirl

hey girls! :wave:

I feel huge too - i'm not particularly hungry but want chocolate allll the time! he he, just like usual :winkwink: Guess there'll be plenty of time to worry about it once i've had the baby though! :haha:

I had my 20 week scan yesterday, it was great! Our little one wouldn't stay still for more than a couple of seconds though, so the pictures really aren't very good. But i don't care - the consultant got all the measurements and saw all the important bits and everything is perfect - phew!! I can go on the shopping spree now yipeeee! I'm glad we had decided to stay on team yellow, because i don't think they could've told us even if we'd wanted to know :haha:

anyway, here's one of the scan pics where you can kinda see a wee face :happydance:

Have a great day everyone, and good luck at the consultants Joulou!

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20wkscan_b&b.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jolou

thats a lovely scan pic moongirl!!


----------



## Moongirl

jolou said:


> thats a lovely scan pic moongirl!!

Aww thanks Jolou! I was a bit disappointed i didn't get a clearer one, but hey the baby is safe and healthy and that's what's important. Guess i'll just need to make up for it by taking loads and loads and loads once s/he's born :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks abz i was just wondering about general stuff like where 2 go 4 mother and baby clubs, health visitor etc. is scary moving 2 another country but hopefully things will go well 4 us!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies. 

How much movement is everyone feeling? I keep getting worried that Im not feeling her enough as when I spoke to my midwife yesterday she said I should be feeling 10 movements a day. Also has anyone got a doppler and would you recommend them? 

Thanks ladies, hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## jolou

afternoon ladies,

Just back from the consultant and she wouldnt book me in for a c-section, she said i have to wait until im 36 weeks, go back, then she will book me in. To be honest i found her to be quite rude, i ended up bloody crying! so annoyed at myself for that!!! I went in knowing they will talk about vbacs and why its best to have one and all the complications of a c-section...she even mentioned death as a joke! I told her my reasons for wanting it (that's why i got all upset) she looked at me as if i was some silly little girl who just couldn't be arsed pushing. I went in knowing that they are more for vbacs over c/s and was fine with her telling me everything but its the way she was doing it, basically talked down to me, i explained i had done my research and so had my OH (he is mr research with everything lol). She asked what would i do if i went into early labour and got to the hospital already 4 or 5 cm dilated would i be willing to go through normal labour....to be honest i assumed they checked your notes seen that u were down for c/s and do an emergency one? obviously not lol i just replied that i wasnt sure and you dont know what you would do in that situation. 

argh so annoyed at myself for crying! ended up crying on the phone to OH who now wants to complain and is kicking himself he didnt force me to let him go, ive said its not worth complaining as i need to see the same woman again in april.


----------



## jolou

hope i feel him a fair amount but not sure how much exactly, i do know i didnt feel sophie half as much tho! maybe girls are more relaxed that boys? :) ive not bothered with a doppler as i know i would get very obsessed over it lol


----------



## abz

i tend to feel bump move about mid-morningish, the odd twitch through the day, and in the evening. it feels like loads but i think that's mainly because i didn't feel much at all before. also if i eat something sweet i tend to get a bit of a twitch :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I was thinking I would probably become obsessed. I did try the glass of icy cold water yesterday and I dont think she enjoyed it as I got 3 or 4 firm kicks so maybe I will just try that when shes a bit quite. Altho I think she just gave me a kick while im typing! Must know im worrying about her!


----------



## abz

jolou honey she sounds horrid :(

it's awful when things like this happen. just stick to your guns at the next appointment. she hasn't told you you can't have one. and you could always ask to see somebody else or ring up the antenatal ward at the hospital and ask to speak to someone and ask questions then?

abz xx


----------



## jolou

oh i am sticking to my guns, she did say she cant force me into normal labour its just the way she spoke to me which annoyed me, plus i seem to be very sensitive today, i can cry at the drop of a hat today lol


----------



## abz

ha. well we all have days like that babes :) it will all work out in the end. stupid woman!! you'd think people that worked with pregnant women all the time would have a bit of a clue...

the more midwives i hear about the more i worry i'm going to get a horrid one at the hospital. my community midwife is lovely but she doesn't do the delivery so i could have anyone :(


----------



## jolou

i cant fault the MW at all, it was the doc that annoyed me, felt even more daft crying cos there was a student doc there too, i think i may have been enough to scare him off lol


----------



## abz

ah. not another story to add to my list then. well when i went to the docs early on, terrified because i was in a lot of pain, he told me that i was so early on that it might be mc and a lot of people don't even know they are pregnant and have them without realising etc etc... it didn't exactly make me feel better... he also prescribed me antibiotics at a later date that you shouldn't take when preggers and i had to ring the early pregnancy ward to check whether i should take them as it was the weekend... they had me zoom in frantically asking whether i'd taken any... shame really. i'd liked him before all that...


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies,

jolou - sorry to hear about your appointment... how insensitive :(

hope&faith - I am not feeling too much movement yet either and certainly any movement that I have is not regular. There seem to be a lot of similar posts on here at the mo and most tend to suggest that 10 movements is the norm after 24 weeks, so I am trying to be patient! That said, I do have an angelsounds doppler which is a huge reasurrance!

I do however accept that some people can become obsessed with them! I do restrict my use and even then can usually find the heartbeat within seconds so I switch it straight off again! :)

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## mumma_2b

Hi ladies im due may 19th! 
found out im expecting a lil boy and naming him Toby Cameron :)


----------



## maybebaby3

aww jolou sounds awful!

hope&faith i wouldnt get a doppler from what i have read there have been scares. people think they hear the h/b but it is just their blood rushing through their veins. if u r worried contact the midwife.


----------



## insomnimama

Welcome mumma_2b


----------



## MrsJaredLeto

Due on May 14th!
:happydance:

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Moongirl

welcome new may mummies!!

Jolou, what a shame i really can't understand why so many doctors seem to have no people skills! i think i'd ask to see a different consultant at the next appointment :growlmad:

well i just have to share this with you girls. just got a delivery of a dozen red roses, box of choccies and an i love you balloon from my hubby! how sweet! and the message on the card even made me bubble :haha: i have such a lovely hubby, don't know how he puts up with my hormones!!


----------



## LSU25

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm glad your hubby is spoiling u moongirl!!!


----------



## Windmills

Good evening May ladies :D I've got a risk assessment tomorrow.. and my anomaly scam :happydance: At last, I feel like I've been waiting for my scan forever.. but at the same time, I can't believe it's been so long since I opened the letter and went 'OHHH it's 9 weeks!!'.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies. 

Anyone got any idea what car seats will fit in the back of a ford ka? I love the primo viaggio car seat from mamas and papas with the surefix base but not sure it will fit! 

x x x


----------



## MartaMi

I'm not feeling many moves but I'm not worried either. It takes time and I'm sure in about 3 months I'll be begging him not to move that much :haha: 

Anyway, my eating has given results. I weigh 91 lbs :happydance::happydance::happydance: Have to keep that line :haha:


----------



## Windmills

Have you found a pram to fit yet hope&faith? I have a KA, haven't passed my test yet though so I'm selling it!


----------



## Scampie

I also have a KA, and am opting to get a new car, lol. Sense some back doors will come in handy, especially with having an 8 year old aswell.

Not sure if this is just for Britax seats, but this is a link which will name car seats to fit your car.

https://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/fit-finder


----------



## hope&faith09

Katie - yeah I have found a couple of prams but would really like a car seat to go with it so i can just pick her out and put her on a buggy without disturbing her! x x x


----------



## LulaBug

Hey everyone, well I'm due on the 19th May, still on team yellow at the moment, however maybe on this coming friday that will change. :) xxx


----------



## DWandMJ

We've finally decided on a name for our little girl!
Averie Marie Sullivan :cloud9:
It's funny that we ended up back to our first name. Dh is fighting me on the spelling though...


----------



## LogansMama

DW - thats a pretty name and I like the spelling! I swear - its so much easier to pick a girls name! All the boy names SUCK! LOL. I can't find one that suits us! I mean - actually - there are lots that I like - but I feel like all the GOOD ones are already "taken" by people we know! GRRR!


----------



## BabeeAngel

well i finally got a date for my 20 week scan... it's on thursday morning... they still won't tell me what i'm having :( (well other than a baby lol) but i'm going to nicely ask the tech to get me some... ahem... shots of baby so i can guess lol I hate not knowing, i didn't find out with aubrey and it was a good surprise but i want one pregnancy where i know, just to see if it feels different.

Hope you ladies are all feeling well, i'm having a hard time keeping up with this thread lol


----------



## DWandMJ

LogansMama said:


> DW - thats a pretty name and I like the spelling! I swear - its so much easier to pick a girls name! All the boy names SUCK! LOL. I can't find one that suits us! I mean - actually - there are lots that I like - but I feel like all the GOOD ones are already "taken" by people we know! GRRR!

My biggest problem finding a name was finding one dh would agree to. If it were a boy he would either be Hunter or Ryan.


----------



## malpal

Hi everyone, just on the ka front, maxi cosi car seats and the easyfix base definately fit and also the graco base. can speak from experiance as have had them in the back of my ka. Also no that the quinny buzz and icandy cherry fit into the boot. Hope that helps! 

Good luck for your scan Katie!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Moongirl

malpal said:


> Hi everyone, just on the ka front, maxi cosi car seats and the easyfix base definately fit and also the graco base. can speak from experiance as have had them in the back of my ka. Also no that the quinny buzz and icandy cherry fit into the boot. Hope that helps!
> 
> Good luck for your scan Katie!!!!! xxxxx

hi malpal - do you have an icandy cherry? (not sure how new it is!) that's my pick of the moment so would love to know what you thought of it? am a bit worried that the baby might grow out of the carrycot before ready for the stroller seat :shrug:

Logans mama, i know exactly what you mean, i can't find any boys names i really really like, but find girls names much easier (still can't pick one of them either mind you!! haha)

good luck for your scan Katie, looking forward to seeing the pics :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Scampie

Hi gals. Off for my scan this morning so thought it was time i said hi in the may babies thread. WIll post back when i know if its puppies or kittens!


----------



## Moongirl

Scampie said:


> Hi gals. Off for my scan this morning so thought it was time i said hi in the may babies thread. WIll post back when i know if its puppies or kittens!

Awww good luck hun, and enjoy! 

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

morning! good luck for those having scans today/tomorrow!

logan i know what you mean about boys names, we were discussing it before finding out what we were having and we could not agree at all, then a few days before the scan mark just came out with harrison, i said il have a think, after a few days of saying it in my head i loved it, plus i know id end up calling him harri lol and i think sophie and harri sound lovely together lol yes i know im weird!

I am now getting tired of these braxton hicks! i didnt get them at with sophie, it seems ive been having them with this pregnancy since about week 16! every day about 3 times a day il get them. 

ooooo and today i am VIABLE!!!!! YAY


----------



## abz

congrats jolou :)


----------



## Moongirl

oh wow jolou! congrats!! that's so exciting :happydance:


----------



## abz

i got told yet again this morning that i don't look pregnant. people don't seem to realise that i WANT to look pregnant. telling me i just look like i've put all the weight i lost back on again really isn't helping :( i have the dreaded 'B' bump. will i ever get a big roung 'hey look everyone i'm pregnant' bump?

i'm wandering around in dungarees and i still have to tell people. hmph. i was overweight to start with so i suppose people must just think i'm getting fatter... :(

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

aww abz don't stress 1 day thebump will just appear!


----------



## jolou

oh abz really dont worry, my bump looks weird, it dips in at the belly button and i think sometimes ijust look like ive put weight back on from having sophie. also i didnt look pregnant till i was about 7 months first time around as i was already overweight. Might sound odd but i find i do look more pregnant if i wear a maternity top i got for christmas from asda.


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies -

Abz im the same, the only person who thinks I have a bump is my oh, I thought i was growing a little one but now Im not so sure! I guess the real test will be at uni tomorrow as I havent seen them since before christmas and they dont know I'm pregnant yet! 

I kicked Oh out of bed last night as he was snoring to much! Is anyone else having trouble sleeping? No matter how tired I am, I spend at least an hour everynight just trying to get off to sleep and then I wake up during the night to wee! 

Hope everyone is ok! x x x


----------



## abz

thanks guys :)

i do exactly the same hope. i lie there for ages trying to get comfy and then to get to sleep. i'll be so so tired when i get to bed but then can't sleep :(

i'm walking around in maternity dungarees. i love dungas but always thought they made me look preggers. obviously not enough, just fat, ha. i've always loved the fact that i have a stubborn waist when i've gained weight but now i just want it to sod off!! ha. i can certainly tell the difference in my shape, and my OH can, but others just can't see it :(

am getting stretch marks around my tummy button already though.. the only place they have come. i have plenty of others from when i was heavier but they are all on my hips and a few on my tummy. none near my waist. and none of them seem to be stretching again...


----------



## hope&faith09

aww abz i sound the same as you. I have stretch marks appearing on my belly - i have been tempted to shout it out to everyone ... yes im pregnant not just fat! I think my tops are starting to look tight but im still in my pre pregnancy jeans as they were too big for me to start with! 

Ahh Im so tired ... always look forward to bed but can never sleep.

x x x


----------



## abz

have you got a body pillow thingy hope? i have a huge sausage-shaped pillow that my friend gave me from when she was preggers. it really really can help. especially with hip pain if you get any of that. of course last night i could just not get comfy and i threw it out of the bed in a huff :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Yeah I bought one of those pillows ... love it but I packed it up ready to move house and so far we havent moved yet! Maybe I will get it out again tonight! I think OH may sleep in the back room again he is getting sick of my night time routine and everytime he starts snoring I poke him because Im so tired and his noise is annoying me! x x x


----------



## jolou

abz i have one or two new stretch marks from this pregnancy so far.. coming up from my belly button, its a mix of stretch mark and the scar left over from a belly button piercing gone wrong. I had plenty of marks after sophie was born... non appeared during pregnancy lol she asks if the marks are from where she would kick me and reply yes..its all your fault sophie and she just laughs! my child seems to be sadistic like me lol poor mark ;) I also have some on my hips from when i was over weight and tops of my thighs..touch wood that they dont get bigger, im already paranoid when on holiday!

sleep wise ergh whats sleep?? i too lie there for ages trying to get comfy then take forever to actually go to sleep once comfy, i think im gonna have to get one of the spare pillows under my leg, poor mark is having to have my leg over him so i can get comfy..hehe

i have just had the most unhealthy lunch...meatballs out of the tin..just like i used to have as a kid and i gotta say i enjoyed it but im still hungry! i might take sophie out for a cake and hot chocolate after school, altho that means i need to do something with my hair other than put a hat on lol


----------



## abz

you could of course just keep the hat on :D

my legs also seem to suddenly twitch when i'm lying down and trying to go to sleep. that's the only time they do it. what's that all about? but i'll be finally drifting off only for my leg to start twitching and waking me up again. gah!!

glad i'm not the only one suffering anyways :D i'm sorry you guys are suffering too but somehow it makes it easier to cope with, ha.


----------



## jolou

haha oh my god....i thought it was just me with the leg twitch! i was starting to worry it was the onset of MS or something, cos my mum has it and her legs are forever twitching and apparently it can be inherited but to be honest i think im worrying myself, makes me feel better knowing someone else is going through it too! I love thats its kinda like payback for mark too, he always twitches just as he is nodding off and it scares me to death! now he gets a fright when i do it ;)

i think i may keep the hat on...now ive mentioned it and have the thought in my head the more i want hot chocolate..i may have to buy some..for sophie of course ;)


----------



## hope&faith09

Yeah I always lie their wondering is it just me! But its nice to know I'm not suffering alone! Hmm my lunch so far has been coco pops! We dont seem to have much food in the house!

Im so bored today, need to type an essay up, I thought I was about half way through typing it but I have just looked at my notes and apparently not I have another four pages to type and reference. So tired!


----------



## abz

oh babes. if i could do it for you i would. typing is something i have no problem with. if you want to sit at an IT desk for the next four and a bit hours and go to a meeting instead of me i'll swap :D

glad the leg twitching isn't just me. i would google it but am bound to find something to terrify me. just want to know if there's something i can do to stop it because i find it so uncomfortable and frustrating!!


----------



## jolou

I keep thinking i really should get off my arse and do some hoovering at least but my legs just dont wanna move, maybe i should get on the wii fit...ergh no too much effort for me today lol


----------



## hope&faith09

I keep getting headaches from looking at the screen! I have hand written most of the essay just because it was easier to research and write but now I have to type it up! 

Havent really felt little one move today again she gave me some kicks yesterday evening. Am I going to be stressed everyday about my little one!?!


----------



## abz

have found references to restless leg syndrome. apparently some pregnant women get it temporarily and it should stop within four weeks after birth. this could be crap of course, ha.


----------



## jolou

i am also getting a bit annoyed at this baby plan thing with mothercare... ive picked the cot and mattress but i cant add the mattress to the list?? why?? i can add one thats too small or too big but not the one that fits! how stupid is that!


----------



## abz

yes hope i think you are. i know i do!! ha. but all will be fine :)

i am so uncomfortable at work. i have some kind of thing, must be trapped nerve or something, but it's giving me a pain in the middle of my left buttock so it feels like i'm constantly sitting on something sharp. of course i'm not. and this has been going on for quite some time, but i spend most of my job sitting down and it aint fun :(


----------



## jolou

hope, i hadnt felt little dude move much, that was until i had a biscuit and now i am paying for it. i think they can be little buggers and wanna play games ;)

yay we have another 4 months of leg twitching haha


----------



## abz

pretty damn stupid :D

i got annoyed with mothercare. the one near me has some really grumpy staff!!


----------



## jolou

im finding most places have grumpy staff lately lol i used to work in retail and i often thing to myself i would never be that miserable to the customers! think i might pop into the mothercare in chester this weekend and sort it out, the cot i want is being discontinued and dont wanna miss out on it. the mothercare closest to me is rhyl and its a bit rubbish to say the least.


----------



## abz

i would give them a ring and try and reserve it hon, rather than waiting in case they run out. you don't want to miss it!! 

i am nowhere near buying nursery furniture, ha. i'm not really even looking. i'm going to look once i've painted the room or i'll be gutted about the deals i'm missing out on!!


----------



## jolou

well we have a back up cot just incase, the best thing about this baby plan is i dont have to pay it all out now, as long as its paid for by the delivery date they hold it for. Im wanting to use the HiP grant for it, which reminds me il have to phone the docs soon so i can get the forms sent off next week, ive heard it can take a while to come through!

just want to get the cot sorted as its the last thing i need to get thats realllly needed, after that its just the little tit bits like bedding and monitors...altho the size of this house im not sure we need a monitor lol only way it will be handy is in the summer as we tend to have bbq's.

oh lord i must be bored im watching celebrity big bro live....


----------



## abz

oh good grief you poor thing!! ha. i hate BB :D the first couple were ok but now... have avoided it for years :D

i keep forgetting about a baby monitor. my best mate recommended a BT one. she's had a few that went defunkt but she says this one is really good.


----------



## jolou

i think i had a tommee tippee one for sophie nothing great did its job, a friend of marks has told him about the angel sound one which i dont want to get, its that one with the mat underneath that detects if baby doesnt move or stops breathing or something? i know mark would get paranoid with it, as would i, i did ok with sophie, tho i did keep checking her every time i woke up lol.

i have not watched any of this series at all for a start i dont class most of them as celebs...i mean come on that heidi woman who was a prostitute or something?? who?? and that bloody alex someone or other who went out with jorden..how is he a celeb!


----------



## abz

ha. i know. it's just daft!!

i have seen those ones with movement mats. i considered it but i reckoned i would have panic attacks all the time. however, i don't know how i'm going to stop myself doing that anyways. i'm already nervy and she's not even here yet!! ha.


----------



## jolou

thats why i said i dont want to buy one! it would eb a waste of money cos i know il be up every hour checking myself lol 

i think its gonna be funny seeing mark with a newborn, when we got together sophie was about to turn 3 so he has noooo idea at all and he can be the biggest worrier of all. Ive said i cant wait to see him do a pooey nappy as he is such a hygiene freak, (i know its not a bad thing but he takes it to extremes, im sure its slight ocd), he commented it will be fine he did sophies....erm nooo he didnt, by that point she was only wearing them to bed just incase of accidents there was no poo there! only wee now and again, oh i cant wait!


----------



## abz

ha. well thomas has never had anything to do with babies. he's held my best mate's (his soon to be godson) once or twice, and has witnessed perhaps one pooey nappy. but that's it. he's terrified he's going to mess up but i pointed out that you learn fast because you have to :) i'm hoping it's true because i'm only slightly less clueless!!


----------



## mojo401

Well I'm ashamed to say I've been watching BB and am now addicted. Terrible I know and my DH is not impressed! I'm putting it down to hormones and boredom. It's not that I haven't got loads to do, just feel very lazy most days.

I find I am sleeping well once I get to sleep although I do get leg twitches too! The problem is DH really does snore badly, especially after a beer or 2 and drives me mad! He takes sudafed sometimes and that seems to help but 
if it gets too bad, he's banished to the spare room.:haha:

Joulou, 2 quick questions, firstly what is this Hip grant and how do we get it? Secondly when did you potty train Sophie? I'm think of starting with DD who will be 2 in Feb...too early perhaps or not a bad thing?

Not sure who asked about monitors but we use the BT one and it's great, of course you can get video ones now too but I'd be watching her sleep all night! 

We bought a crib for the new bubba at the w/e from John Lewis which is lovely and a BabyDan bed guard for my DD for when she moves into her big bed. There's alot of kit to buy for babies....it's where all my money goes!

Just back from Tescos and seen the family size pack of snickers I've bought are out of date. Grrrr....so annoying! Really fancy one too....:growlmad:

Good luck to all of you with scans, be good to hear what you're all having. We still can't agree on boys names.....much more difficult than girls I think.


----------



## abz

ooh you've really got me wanting chocolate now!! i spotted a box at the other end of the office. i may have to go and raid it :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Ahh i cant stop eating! ... baby monitor should add that to my list so far we have only really bought clothes, a rocker, a moses basket and a few toys. Altho pretty certain we are either going for the I candy cherry with maxi cosi or the mamas and papas luna with the primo viaggio car seat! And my mum is going to order the Elizabeth cotbed from John Lewis as she has offered to buy it for us! 

I should really write a list of things I need!


----------



## insomnimama

To-morrow! Tomorrow! I love ya! Tomorrow! You're only a day a---way!

SCAN TOMORROW! Who else is with me?


----------



## MartaMi

So tired :sleep:
Had to tell my class about my pregnancy today. They were bit shocked but really happy. They are worried, because they don't want a new teacher :haha: Anyway, they'll graduate middle school this year and I'm really sad because I can't be with them then. I hope everything is okey with me and baby in June because then is their graduation and I want to be there.


----------



## maybebaby3

2 those having scans - i hope u have a happy experience!!!

i am off sick this week as i have had killer headaches and as am a teacher i can't cope with kids and noise when i feel like this! dr gave me whole week off. am much better 2day so am trying 2 sort stuff out but not ended up doing much this afternoon as my mum took the kids 4 the afternoon so i sat on the sofa and fell asleep and just woke up. don't know what 2 cook 4 dinner. can't really go out2morissons as am signed off sick so some1 may see me. will have 2 raid the freezer but don't think there's much in there either. may have 2 b pasta.


----------



## abz

oh shit. thomas's work has decided it isn't going to open until next week at the earliest. so no pay for him then. this is getting rather desperate...

on the up side my boss says if this place is still around when i come back (this section of the company isn't doing fantastically well) i can come back and do the evening and weekend shifts part time so that thomas would be able to look after the baby whilst i was working. so that's something at least. i would just have to work out whether we would be better off or not. my salary is so crap due to company's situation that it may not be worth it...


----------



## maybebaby3

abz how do childcare tax credits etc work over there? i won't be able 2 work at 1st when we move as will have 3 under 5's so am worried about making ends meet when we have been used 2 2 good pays!!!


----------



## abz

i need to investigate this further myself hon. but everyone gets child benefit of about £20 a week i think. then you get child tax credit. i think that is income assessed. and then depending on the income of your OH you may be able to get working tax credit. i need to ring them up and find out what i will be entitled to. i'm not sure how it works when i go on maternity pay as obviously my salary will plummet so i'm hoping we'll be allowed some of that...

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

it's such a nightmare trying 2 sort things out this end! oh is flying over on sunday so hopefully he can find out some facts and most importantly secure an address as u cant do anything without that!!! it's going 2 be strange not working. i'm hoping 2 b able to set up private flute lessons as a bit of extra income when baby is a bit older. we shall see!


----------



## abz

does anybody know if you can get working tax credits based on the fact that your current income has vanished?


----------



## maybebaby3

all i know is that all of the whole tax thing is FAR too complicated! lol!


----------



## shawnie

insomnimama said:


> To-morrow! Tomorrow! I love ya! Tomorrow! You're only a day a---way!
> 
> SCAN TOMORROW! Who else is with me?

 aww thats wonderful lady. You gonna find out the gender? I go today to set up my monthly sono so not sure what day that will be yet. I know it will be soon since thy want one before my doc appointment on the 20th. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Frufru

insomnimama said:


> To-morrow! Tomorrow! I love ya! Tomorrow! You're only a day a---way!
> 
> SCAN TOMORROW! Who else is with me?


That would be me!!!!! 

:happydance: :thumbup: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: \\:D/ :mrgreen:


----------



## insomnimama

Yay, Frufru! 

Re: previous question, nope, they won't tell here. :hissy:


----------



## abz

good luck with your scans tomorrow guys :D :D it's such a surreal experience. i wish i could have it again. maybe it would make it more real, ha. 

shame you can't find out what you're having though insomnimama. i take it you would have chosen to?

abz xx


----------



## mojo401

abz - I made some enquiries about tax credits a while back and I think I'm right in saying they wanted to know our joint income from the previous tax year which wasn't particularly indicative of our income at the actual time as my maternity pay had finished! It's all a bit complicated really but of you go on the IR website I think you can put in some figures to see if you qualify. They also take any savings into account so bear that in mind. I'm going to contact them again to see if we qualify so will keep you posted. 

hope - my mum bought the JL Ella cotbed for our DD and it's fab! Can't go wrong with their stuff and their staff in the nursery dept are always more than happy to help. I'm a big fan!

logan - is it you that suffers badly with asthma? It's just that I have been so wheezy lately and struggling for breathe it's not good. Taking my ventolin which is helping but feeling very squished and puffed out more often now and a bit worried.


----------



## abz

thanks mojo. that's what i mean. my salary with drop to about half of what it was, and we would then be under the tax credits threshhold i think, but would they take that into account? aargh. all the information online is about if you STILL qualify when on maternity leave, but nobody seems to have thought you might need it when your work stops paying you... gah.


----------



## iznil8

abz said:


> does anybody know if you can get working tax credits based on the fact that your current income has vanished?

I think it goes on your normal salary not SMP but thats just what I take from reading the direct gov website.


----------



## hope&faith09

This whole tax credits etc is so difficult! As Im still at Uni my midwife gave me loads of information on things she thought I would be eligible for but so far we dont qualify for anything as OH has just got a new job ... good pay but it will be a drop on what we would be earning if we were both working. x x x


----------



## mojo401

abz said:


> thanks mojo. that's what i mean. my salary with drop to about half of what it was, and we would then be under the tax credits threshhold i think, but would they take that into account? aargh. all the information online is about if you STILL qualify when on maternity leave, but nobody seems to have thought you might need it when your work stops paying you... gah.

I would imagine they should take that into account but why not ring their helpline and explain your circumstances. That way you can get a quick answer and hopefully some advice for filling in the reams of paperwork!! Out of interest, do you know what the current income threshold is?


----------



## jolou

mojo401 said:


> Joulou, 2 quick questions, firstly what is this Hip grant and how do we get it? Secondly when did you potty train Sophie? I'm think of starting with DD who will be 2 in Feb...too early perhaps or not a bad thing?
> 
> .

The grant is health in pregnancy grant, every single pregnant woman in the UK can get it and its £190 regardless of income etc its ment to help with eating and keeping healthy (er what? lol) but you can use it one what ever you want, you need tog et forms signed or something from the midwife at 25 weeks, im thinking of phoning up monday to ask about it so i can get it sent off asap.

I started potty training sophie at 2, wasnt strict with it i just bought those pull up nappies and everytime i went to the loo id take her with me and see if she needed to go, she soon catched on and stopped wearing any nappies in the day by the time she was 2 1/2, it had to be done for playgroup. took a little longer for night time but that i didnt bother too much about. Hope it helps!


----------



## jolou

as for the tax credits etc ergh its so complicated, they tend to base how much you get now on what you earned the previous year ( i think), we only get the child tax credit of £50 a month for sophie and cant get working tax credit as mark earns too much (it doesnt feel that way!), everyone is entitled to Child benefit (different to the tax credits) its £20 a week for the first child then it goes down for each child, think £17 for 2nd child, not sure if it goes lower for 3rd and 4th etc or if it stays at £17. Its all so confusing and bewarned the people who deal with the tax credits can be annoying and give you too much and blame it on, it happened to me, whe i moved in with Mark i phoned them up to end my single parent claim and asked for a new claim form so we could claim together, the bloke didnt stop it and kept on getting paid for a month, the want it back but not untill this april, (god knows why i couldnt pay it back when i found out, dumbasses) tho i am gonna appeal as it wasnt my fault they kept paying


----------



## jolou

i dont think i made any sense there sorry in advance! lol


----------



## hope&faith09

When do you have to send forms off for Child tax credits ... after the little one has arrived? Cant wait to send off for my HIP grant ... I have a home visit with my midwife when im 25 weeks so we are sorting that out then I think.


----------



## bexxie

sure start grant is from 29 weeks and tax credits when babe is born


----------



## jolou

you have a certain amount of time after baby is born to claim child tax from the day she is born, no harm in phoning up in april asking for the forms then fill them in once little one has arrived


----------



## jolou

i forgot about the sure start grant too! tho i cant claim that one :(


----------



## hope&faith09

Thats what i was just thinking ... then at least when im sleep deprived and forgetting everything the forms will be there just to stick in the post! I have set up my dream geni pillow in bed oh just asked whether there was going to be any room for him!


----------



## bexxie

I can tho they are doing to me what they did to you. I gave them our earnings after tax instead of before tho why they dont want it that way is beyond me would make life better as true reflection. However I digress. It makes me eligible and I dont know truthfully what to do tbh


----------



## jolou

its so annoying when you are wanting to do the right thing but they end up buggering it up anyway then blame you if something goes wrong. do it how they say if they come back saying its wrong you can appeal, take a note of a phonecall or something. i have it all down, dates of phonecalls etc


----------



## maybebaby3

god how complicated. we are moving 2 uk from abroad (we are british citizens tho) and i dont have a clue how 2 go about anything! oh is hoping 2 start work by march and i will go over after baby is born and dylan sees out the summer term. we have missed the application date 4 admissions 2 school 4 next year so i am hoping we can get him in2 a school close by where we will rent as i wont have a car. we dont have an address yet as oh has 2 look at flats when he goes over next week. such a mess and sooooooooo stressful!!! i wont have a car as we wont be able 2 afford 2 run 2 cars. at the mo i work full time so we have 2 good salaries coming in but when we move 2 the uk i wont be able 2 work at least 4 a few yrs as we will have 3 kids under 5 2 look after so cant really justify childcare as it would just be all or most of my salary (if i could get a job in the 1st place!) so worried we r going 2 b absolutely skint!!!


----------



## jolou

i dont get why these things have to be soooo complicated! you see adverts telling us to claim credits wea re entitled to but they dont half make it hard!

i would say when you come over after baby is born goto maybe citizens advice or the job centre and they can advise you on what you are actually entitled to. i dont think the websites are much use, tho they do have an online calculator on the tax credit website. have you looked in the forum about work and finance on here?


----------



## Windmills

The jobcentre will just tell you to call inland revenue about tax credits :) I think they're soo confusing, been reading the guidance today and couldn't make any sense of it at all! 
Had my 20 week scan today, all went well except the right kidney was dilated- measured 10mm rather than 5mm due to excess fluid. Having a scan by a consultant on Tuesday to find out more, but hopefully nothing to worry too much about :)


----------



## jolou

did they say what it could be?


----------



## Missy86

katie_xx said:


> The jobcentre will just tell you to call inland revenue about tax credits :) I think they're soo confusing, been reading the guidance today and couldn't make any sense of it at all!
> Had my 20 week scan today, all went well except the right kidney was dilated- measured 10mm rather than 5mm due to excess fluid. Having a scan by a consultant on Tuesday to find out more, but hopefully nothing to worry too much about :)

Hope it goes ok on Tuesday


----------



## Windmills

Not really- it can be a marker for downs, but my bloods came back at 1:2400 so that's really unlikely! It could be a problem with a valve or something. They wouldn't tell us that much to be honest, I'm trying not to get too worried though. My family nurse/midwife said she's seen it quite a lot and it's only been something serious like twice.


----------



## jolou

yea best not to get too worked up or worried about it, at least they getting you seen quickly by the consultant.


----------



## LogansMama

mojo401 said:


> logan - is it you that suffers badly with asthma? It's just that I have been so wheezy lately and struggling for breathe it's not good. Taking my ventolin which is helping but feeling very squished and puffed out more often now and a bit worried.

Yea - thats me! Its awful right? I struggle to breathe all the time - ESPECIALLY after I eat and feel full. Its hard enough to breathe with just baby in there taking up space - but then add a full belly to the mix and its horrible! The inhaler does give me some relief- but not much. I go back to the Pulmonary Doctor next Monday for a check-up. You may want to do the same thing - to see if they can help you at all. Mine has me on a daily medicine (pulmicort) in addition to my regular inhaler (albuterol - which I believe IS ventolin?) The pulmicort is a preventitive medicine - rather than a fast-acting inhaler. It won't STOP an attack once one has started like the albuterol will.

Anyhow - I know how you feel. In a few months we should be back to normal! Will we last that long??


----------



## tink3

im due may 25! im having a little boy, this is my 3rd child. i have a 7 year old girl and a 4 year old boy.


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou said:


> i dont get why these things have to be soooo complicated! you see adverts telling us to claim credits wea re entitled to but they dont half make it hard!
> 
> i would say when you come over after baby is born goto maybe citizens advice or the job centre and they can advise you on what you are actually entitled to. i dont think the websites are much use, tho they do have an online calculator on the tax credit website. have you looked in the forum about work and finance on here?

i had a look on the inland revenue website but it all seems so complicated.:dohh: the only thing i really understood was the money u get per child that isn't means tested! i am hoping that hubby will b able 2 find out some more info when he goes over next week.


----------



## maybebaby3

katie_xx said:


> The jobcentre will just tell you to call inland revenue about tax credits :) I think they're soo confusing, been reading the guidance today and couldn't make any sense of it at all!
> Had my 20 week scan today, all went well except the right kidney was dilated- measured 10mm rather than 5mm due to excess fluid. Having a scan by a consultant on Tuesday to find out more, but hopefully nothing to worry too much about :)

i had similar thing with my daughter 2 do with the kidney but all was ok in the end. in the next scan all was normal.


----------



## maybebaby3

tink3 said:


> im due may 25! im having a little boy, this is my 3rd child. i have a 7 year old girl and a 4 year old boy.

welcome tink3! i am also pregnant with my 3rd. have a 4 yr old boy and a 2 yr old girl and am having another boy this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Shady_R

LogansMama said:


> mojo401 said:
> 
> 
> logan - is it you that suffers badly with asthma? It's just that I have been so wheezy lately and struggling for breathe it's not good. Taking my ventolin which is helping but feeling very squished and puffed out more often now and a bit worried.
> 
> Yea - thats me! Its awful right? I struggle to breathe all the time - ESPECIALLY after I eat and feel full. Its hard enough to breathe with just baby in there taking up space - but then add a full belly to the mix and its horrible! The inhaler does give me some relief- but not much. I go back to the Pulmonary Doctor next Monday for a check-up. You may want to do the same thing - to see if they can help you at all. Mine has me on a daily medicine (pulmicort) in addition to my regular inhaler (albuterol - which I believe IS ventolin?) The pulmicort is a preventitive medicine - rather than a fast-acting inhaler. It won't STOP an attack once one has started like the albuterol will.
> 
> Anyhow - I know how you feel. In a few months we should be back to normal! Will we last that long??Click to expand...

I suffer with asthma too, when i was carrying my oldest it got a little worse, when i was carrying my middle son it got worse again, then when i was carrying my youngest it was awful, felt like i lived at the drs was even told i should have been at the hospital a few times. This time around i have been lucky as so far it hasn't played up, i was really worried as drs said i really needed to think about having anymore as i may need a nebuliser at home and several trips to hospital. Well im still worried but things have been a lot different this time. so far so good.


----------



## jolou

morning ladies and welcome tink :)

ergh didnt sleep well last night at all, my stomach just seemed to ache all night no matter how i lay, just like when you have been to the gym and your muscles ache, i couldnt have pulled anything as i did sod all yesterday lol, maybe it was just lots of wind cos this morning i sounded like a man! sorry if tmi! lol

good luck to those having scans today!


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies, Have just caught up on all the posts!!! 

Moongirl...... No i don't have the i-candy cherry but my sister has just bought it for her baby that is due in June. She has a Ka to so the lady in the shop tested it out in her boot for her! Tbh i haven't seen the size of the carrycot but she hasn't said anything to me about the size, next time i see her i will ask for her opinions!! I've had the i-candy peach blossom twin, very very excited!!!!!

Katie.... i'm glad you've got another scan to double check, fingers crossed it will be fine xx

Good luck to all those ladies with scans today!!!!!!

Well yesterday i had a fall and ended up being at hospital for the majority of the day. I slipped on the snow on my drive, which is on a slope and skidded all the way down to the bottom on my side. Had incredible tummy and side pains so they had me in to monitor the babies. Had an emergency scan and both girlies look fine with lovely strong heartbeats, my fluid levels were stable and remained stable for the monitiring time so overall i escape lightly. Am still waiting to hear if i have to go back in today for an anti-d injection, so will have to wait and see. My poor back and side and left leg are so sore i feel as if i've done a marathon. Worst of all when i fell i banged my head and have hurt all of my teeth, think it was the impact but i have the worse teeth ache in the world!!! Not good for a dental nurse! So i'm off work again today (have only been in for one day since 23rd dec) I need to make a gp appt and see him about signing me off. I have never had any experiance of being signed of so am eally unsure of what to say. My mum keeps saying that only i know how i feel and they won't argue with me, but i keep panicing that he will say no i have to carry on and i physically know that i can't do it. 

Wow i do go on!!! 

xx


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. malpal!! you poor thing. i really hope you get to feeling better soon. my experience with docs and sick notes is that if you are in obvious pain and you don't think you can work then they will sign you off without much trouble. 

katie, sorry to hear about your scan hon but i've heard lots of accounts of things showing up normally in the next scan. i haven't been offered another scan. my bump's kidney's measured at 6mm and i guess they thought that wasn't important enough to scan again, although they think it important enough to scan the baby when it's born and is 4-6 weeks old :S surely it would be better to check earlier whether things have cleared up??

abz xx


----------



## jolou

malpal i hope you feel better soon and get signed off so you get some rest! 

When is people seeing their MW next? mine is the 1st march after i have had the glucose tolerance test, seems like ages away...


----------



## BabeeAngel

Insomnimama- I have my scan too! My OH is working so I have to bring Aubrey ( 8 months) with me... I hope they don't have a problem with this... and I hope she's not cranky since she decided to wake up at 5am this morning :(


----------



## abz

hey honey. i would ring them and check as they may not let you get scanned if you have a baby with you. i know they won't let you at our hospital. if you can't find a babysitter they won't let you in.

abz xx


----------



## abz

so jolou. want to help me out with these donuts then? hee. they're looking at me


----------



## abz

oh, and i'm next seeing my mw a couple of days before i hit 25 weeks on the 5th feb.


----------



## jolou

really abz you have made me crave something from the bloomin bakery! haha but im way too lazy to park in town today.

maybe im not seeing mw again till march cos i seen the consultant this week, but they only checked my bp and bubs heartbeat, i took a wee sample with me but they didnt want it... i could have done with them checking it tho, im forever needing the loo but hardly anything comes out, and im wondering if these little pains ive had last night and today are because of it.. think i might phone docs in morning if its the same, not that they will see me u gotta know u want an appt a week in advanced lol


----------



## AmyPandBump

Hello - 

Im having an elective c-section on 14th May 2010. If anyone else is due then and wants to be my bump buddy, PM me!! :):thumbup:


----------



## BabeeAngel

They always check my urine here... I don't have to bring it with me though, I just have to pee in a dixie cup at the office... which gets harder and harder and the bump grown and you have to reach and aim into those tiny cups lol 
another 10 minutes and i'm going to call the ultrasound department to see if i can bring aubrey...Thanks abz...


----------



## BabeeAngel

They said as long as she's in her car seat and isn't a distraction... i said she wouldn't be a problem, and i hope she doesn't prove me wrong lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, 

Well yet again I didnt get any sleep last night, was crying at half 1 this morning for no apparent reason ... OH was trying to comfort me but I was getting more and more annoyed! Hormones? Im so tired today I could and have cried at anything. Still trying to type this assignment up but really struggling to concentrate. Have no idea how im going to get thru the next 16 and a half weeks!

x x x


----------



## abz

glad you got it sorted BabeeAngel. hope everything goes swimmingly :)

well mum is here. i've just hidden the donuts, ha. 

off to go food shopping.

abz xx


----------



## jolou

i would be hiding evidence from my OH infact ive done it before now lol


----------



## jolou

and welcome amyp :)

im getting rather jealous of those who know exactly when they are going in for their c-sections now! i wanna know but gotta wait till april! argh


----------



## maybebaby3

aww hope&faith hormones suck :hugs:

i have stuffed my face with chocolate 2day :oops:


----------



## hope&faith09

I love choclate atm altho I was feeling sick this morning so OH is wondering how I am managing to stuff my face with choc this afternoon. Hmm only a few words left to write on essay altho not sure I have written it right! x x x


----------



## babyhope

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone! I just started work and school on Monday and I have been so busy:nope: I have been getting home late and with my son in Karate, we didn't even get to finish his homework before bedtime. I am so tired. I hope things start smoothing out soon. I miss chatting with you guys!


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww its nice to see you baby hope. Sounds like your busy! I prob shouldnt be on here but as im working at the computer I seem to be on all day! x x x


----------



## insomnimama

Hi all. Well I didn't even get a little peek at baby's bits :hissy: because s/he had his/her knees bent & legs crossed at the ankles (plus silly archaic rule about sonographer not telling, etc.) So it remains a mystery... 

However s/he was opening and closing his/her mouth like a guppy the whole time which amused us both, and I was sent home and not to high risk so at least from the little I can tell looks like things are going well and I have a healthy fetus on my hands. :happydance: 

How did the rest of your scans go? Frufru? Others? (sorry am terrible getting names straight and forget who the other two ladies were getting their scans).


----------



## BabeeAngel

I just got back from mine... they wouldn't even give me a shot so I could guess the gender :(... on the upside Aubrey was SOOO good... she just sat in her carseat and made cute noises while she played with her rattle... even the tech told her to stop being so cute and good lol

The dates that were showing on the creen showed 19w 5d... but he didn't say anything... I guess i have to wait and see the dr. 
I got a cd of pics and am just about to look through it.. lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Babeeangel - When I went for my 20 week scan my date was different on the screen but they didnt say anything, i guess its because they all grow at different rates but my LO was measuring big! x x x


----------



## Frufru

Afternoon ladies :hi:

I have been catching up on the thread over the last few days and we seem to have a few more May Mummies on board - welcome to everyone and best wishes to you all and your LO's

Malpal - sorry to hear about your fall. I am glad that all is ok with the babies :)

Well just back from the scan :cloud9:

Once again the sonographer we had was absolutely fantastic - I cannot praise her highly enough. She was so thorough and talked through everything she was looking at and why as she was working and let us have a good look at everything before moving on to the next check. LO was dancing around at first and then settled down nicely for all the checks - everything looks good - all limbs and organs seen and growing nicely :mrgreen:

LO was very obliging and gave us a clear look at what they are packing in the diaper department. OH and my prediction was completely wrong :blush: and we will be on team minnie!!!!!!!

We really did not mind which team we were on and are just delighted that our LO is growing well :thumbup: All we need to do now,in the nicest way possible if there is one, is try and persuade the family not to go pink mad as neither OH or I are overly fond of the colour.

Insomnimama I am glad your scan went well - shame about the crossed legs though.

Widger and Babeeangel I hope both your scans went well too.

Righto - I have a few texts and emails to send to relatives desperate for an update. See you girls later :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats BaybeeAngel re: your scan and Frufru for your little girl! :cloud9:

I will now be switched to a different doc as my family doc no longer follows pregnancies past 20 weeks (I suspect out of not wanting to have to be awake at all hours for the births :rofl: ). So I will see NewDoc (whom I also had for the latter half of last pg) and will get an apt to meet with the surgeon & hopefully at that point set a date for the c-section. :happydance:


----------



## Missy86

Yay Frufru

Been thinking bout you today, congrats on team pink


----------



## maybebaby3

babeeangel and hope&faith when i went 2 my 20wk scan baby had leg measurement of 18+6 and everything else pretty much spot on. sonographer said that at that stage they just check that the measurements are within a certain parameter. it's not as accurate as the dating scan 4 telling u edd so dont worry if baby was bit smaller/bigger than dates!


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats on team pink frufru! :happydance:


----------



## BabeeAngel

I was kinda hoping that the new dates were right... lol I would love to have a June 1st baby ... Aubrey was born on May 1st... would make it easier for OH to remember birthdays LOL

Does anyone else see boy bits in this video... LOL

https://twylaprice.shutterfly.com/32


----------



## insomnimama

I think I do BA...


----------



## mojo401

Logan - interesting you take a preventative inhaler as well as ventolin. My DH (who also gets asthma) said I should be taking both as well. So I need to check at the docs and see what they say. Shady - mine isn't as bad as yours sounds you poor thing but glad for you it's not as bad with this pregnancy. 

Jolou - thanks for the tips. I have pull-ups for DD, we call them 'special pants' which she's very chuffed about! Had a pretty disastrous 1st attempt 
the other day when she wee'd indiscriminately all over our lounge. I wouldn't have minded but she didn't even seem bothered by it or stop to ask or sit on the potty - just kept running around. Of course she'd sat on it numerous times throughout the day and did absolutely nothing! Will persevere with it next week and see how we get on.

Think they make all these tax credits so complicated to apply for as a deterrent so people give up! Didn't know about child tax credit either so wonder if I can still make enquires for DD..?

Malpal - you poor thing, hope you're not too bruised and battered. So dangerous to slip on ice. Speak to your doc and I'm sure you'll get signed off. This is such an important time for not only your health but that of your babies so you need to rest and taked it easy. If your employer has insurance you may be able to claim money for being signed off sick. I did with my first pregnancy - I was signed off for 7 months!

Katy - I'm sure everything will be fine with your bubba, hope you get some questions answered at your follow-up.

Frufru - congrats on team pink!

DH and I are going for swine flu jabs on Sat - anyone else had it? Any side effects?

Well I'm sorry to say my MS is back with a vengeance, mainly in the evening so eating is very limited again. I'll spare you the details as it's gross but if you've seen The Exorcist.....you get the idea!!:rofl:

Baby is kicking for England...gonna be a footballer I reckon!


----------



## LogansMama

Congrats on the scans ladies! And congrats on your little pink bundle Frufru! Sorry the other ladies didn't get to see! 

BabeeAngel - the video was FAST so it was hard to see anything except an adorable little profile.... but I did not see any boy bits... so maybe its another girl? Hard to say though! All I know is that with both my boys it was VERY obvious - even on a quick pass over!


----------



## Widger

Hello ladies. I am pleased to say that my scan was fantastic today. I am so over the moon I just can't describe how I am feeling. All was perfect. :)

I stayed on :yellow: and was so tempted to change my mind :haha: After the scan my husband said, if you'd have said shall we change our mind in the room then I'd have said yes, let's find out.... but I am actually happy with sticking to our decision. Willpower for once :haha:

Baby widger is slightly big for dates apparently but sonographer said best to be bigger than small. 

Congrats on Frufru, insomniamama and babeeangel having great scans too.

Right - now maybe I can relax a bit and start buying things :happydance:


----------



## LogansMama

Widger - glad you had a good scan! And I am so impressed by anyone that stays on Team Yellow that has a choice! I could never ever EVER do it. I had trouble just waiting till week 16! 

Mojo - I had my swine flu jab weeks ago. (months even maybe?) I didn't have any side effects except a sore arm for a day or two. Nothing to complain about really though. It hurt a lot more and for a lot longer the last time I had to have a steroid shot in the butt for my asthma! LOL.


----------



## LogansMama

Shady_R said:


> ... as i may need a nebuliser at home and several trips to hospital. Well im still worried but things have been a lot different this time. so far so good.

I have a nebulizer at home. I have to use it periodically - when my asthma gets really bad. I had to get it last pregnancy when I was sooo bad with DS and was hospitalized 2x - (once for 3 days! ) - so I still have it from then. It usually does the trick - but when I try it and it doesn't - thats when I have to go to the ER. (Last time was Thanksgiving morning by ambulance). Luckily - and knock on wood - since I've been on the preventative meds I haven't needed to use the nebulizer.


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats on your great scan Widger. And also my props for staying on team yellow. Am still on the fence as to whether I will pursue a private gender scan. 

Hope you are feeling better soon Malpal- that sounds like quite a spill!


----------



## jolou

gratz on scan widger!

mojo it will take a few attempts but she will get there, :) the amount of times sophie was too late telling me i have lost count! she still says now she needs to go as soon as we get into a shop, spend 5 min looking for the loo and she goes "oh i dont think i needed to gooooo"


----------



## maybebaby3

erin is just not interested in potty training. she says she needs 2 go but it's just so she has an excuse 2 strip off as she sits on the potty and does nothing! has only done a wee once. i think i'll wait til the weather gets warmer! will be easier with less layers! lol! dylan has wet the bed 2 nights in a row, which is strange 4 him and super annoying 4 me in the middle of the night when i have 2 strip the bed and put on a wash!!!


----------



## abz

hi everyone. congrats on your scans :D

and congrats on team pink frufru :) sorry you other chaps that wanted a glimpse didn't get one...

well this morning i think i had my first proper hormonal cry at nothing at all (i've had a few for a reason) but this morning i was showing my mum my b-shaped bump and saying surely i must look pregnant, i'm a totally different shape. and thomas said 'the thing i find weird is that there's a top bit and a bottom bit. is that normal?' so i burst into tears saying i wasn't weird and of course i was normal. ha. i was laughing at the same time as he obviously didn't mean it as an offence. he meant did everybody get that. but i couldn't stop crying, even though i was laughing at the same time, and my mum was there and laughing too, but i couldn't stop... *sigh*. cue a huge apology from OH because he'd upset me. and me telling him you have to be careful what you say to pregnant women!! ha. so there we go. my first bawl for a silly reason :D

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

I've heard lots and lots of women saying they have a B shaped bump. So it might not be the most common shape but it's a close second. (BTW most of these B shaped bumps turn into a regular D shaped bump by third tri) :hugs:


----------



## jolou

aww abz at least you cna blame hormones for the crying :) i know how u feel with the b bump tho mine looks odd on days, i swear to god some days it looks like a p haha today i think tis starting to fill out a lill more tho.


----------



## jolou

and my typing is disgusting today lol


----------



## mojo401

Maybebaby - that's exactly what my DD does, says she wants to sit on the potty and so we get all ready...and then nothing. They do say it's better to do in the Summer so they can run around in the garden with no nappy on. Oh well, just thought it would be a good idea to do it now and avoid 2 lots of nappies in May!! I'm sure they'll get the hang of it soon (hopefully).

Logan - ouch! You've just reminded me of the morphine injections I had in hospital after my c-section. I swear the midwife used to take a run up and harpoon me in the a*s and boy did they sting! The aftermath was bliss though, woozy heaven :haha: 

abz - your hormones are in overdrive, completely natural and if you feel the need to cry then it's good to get it out of your system! Don't worry, I'm a 'B' shape too if it makes you feel any better. Men say things without thinking sometimes and they have no idea how sensitive we are about these things. I told my DH he wouldn't last 5 mins if it was him going through all of this!:rofl: 

Widger - well done on your scan, glad all is well.


----------



## shawnie

Awww abz how cute. I can relate to the emotions... 

My DP has had to deal with my emotional crys over silly things too good or bad and we both just laugh now. Dp fixed my cake decorator gun out of the blue for me and didn't tell me so when I went to use it and found out it was fixed, I started to cry LMAO He came in asking if I was ok and all I could say was ( threw whimpers and balling) "IIIIMMM happyyyyy" lmao ( the little handle that pushes the filling out was broke and I had to manually do it before. he fixed the spring in it lol)


----------



## maybebaby3

aww abz the dreaded hormones got u at last!!!

mojo i was hoping that she could be potty trained b4 may 2 but that is not looking at all likely at the moment! oh well. double nappies again! dylan was in nappies when erin was born. i was just hoping 2 keep the cost down!


----------



## LogansMama

To you ladies working on potty training with your kids.... I thought Logan would NEVER EVER get it. He's 3 1/2 - and just started pooping on the potty on Christmas day. He is doing great. He has had about 4 accidents during the night since then, but other than that - no problems. He's totally day trained and has been for about a year... When they want to do it - they will! Just be patient! Good Luck. Its a long process!


----------



## Windmills

On the topic of emotional crying- today I cried at work because I couldn't reach something at the top of the cupboard. One of the security guards got it for me, and thought it was the funniest thing ever :blush:
I've had quite a few episodes like that though, I think the fact I'm a bit stressed is probably contributing.. I hope anyway!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:23 Weeks!!!:happydance:
This week went by slow but I think it is because work and school started and I am feeling so exhausted, that the weeks are starting to drag!

Ugh I am hating my B bump. It is finally starting to look more like a D but there is still a small indent in the middle...which it would fill up faster! I think I still look somewhere between "is she getting fatter or is she pregnant" 

I watched some video of when I was pregnant last time at 9 months and I swear I look like a tonka truck! OMG!!! At 9 months I was huge, all stomach but huge!!! I am getting kind of worried now....I am scared of how big I am going to get in the last few months:haha:


----------



## A3my

Hi all - I'm new to this today but thought I'd say hello as I am due 17th May :)


----------



## insomnimama

Welcome A3my. 

Babyhope I was huge as well with my last pg and am horrified as to what will happen with this one as I seem to be on track to be even bigger. :shock:


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope and insomnimama - I am RIGHT there with you ladies. I am terrified of the thought of how big I'm going to be. I am so freaking huge already .... way bigger than last time at this point - God only knows what I'll look like at 38-40 weeks! I can't even imagine! 

On that note - I went shopping for maternity clothes tonight. I have lots from last time - but I swear they are too freaking small. They are tight and uncomfortable - and the ones that aren't too small are worn out looking - I really need some new stuff. Last time I refused to wear the "over the belly" kind-of pants (I thought they were so ugly!)- but this time that is what I want. The under the belly kind cut off my circulation! The over belly ones are so much more comfy! Anyhow - I drove all over town - and couldn't find a thing! I swear I must be the only pregnant lady in my area! How the heck does NO-WHERE sell maternity clothes? The old navy by my house doesn't carry them - so I drove 30 minutes to the Old Navy I bought them at when I was pregnant LAST time - and they don't have maternity anymore either! Then I went to the mall out that way - and JCPENNY had ONE stinking rack of crap - and not another store in the mall that sold preggo clothes! GRRR! I REALLY just want a couple pairs of jeans! How hard can it be??
So - now tomorrow I am going to be out and about again shopping... in the other direction - to see what I can find! Its very frustrating! I could order online - but I'd really like to try stuff on first to see how it all fits!


----------



## carriecinaz

LogansMama said:


> babyhope and insomnimama - I am RIGHT there with you ladies. I am terrified of the thought of how big I'm going to be. I am so freaking huge already .... way bigger than last time at this point - God only knows what I'll look like at 38-40 weeks! I can't even imagine!
> 
> On that note - I went shopping for maternity clothes tonight. I have lots from last time - but I swear they are too freaking small. They are tight and uncomfortable - and the ones that aren't too small are worn out looking - I really need some new stuff. Last time I refused to wear the "over the belly" kind-of pants (I thought they were so ugly!)- but this time that is what I want. The under the belly kind cut off my circulation! The over belly ones are so much more comfy! Anyhow - I drove all over town - and couldn't find a thing! I swear I must be the only pregnant lady in my area! How the heck does NO-WHERE sell maternity clothes? The old navy by my house doesn't carry them - so I drove 30 minutes to the Old Navy I bought them at when I was pregnant LAST time - and they don't have maternity anymore either! Then I went to the mall out that way - and JCPENNY had ONE stinking rack of crap - and not another store in the mall that sold preggo clothes! GRRR! I REALLY just want a couple pairs of jeans! How hard can it be??
> So - now tomorrow I am going to be out and about again shopping... in the other direction - to see what I can find! Its very frustrating! I could order online - but I'd really like to try stuff on first to see how it all fits!

I found a pretty decent maternity selection at babies r us here, check with your local one. Yesterday I got an adorable sweater on clearance there for $20. Also if you have Burlington Coat Factory there check it out, ours carries mat clothes, got some super cute jeans (with the full belly panel but you can't tell they look like $90 non mat jeans) for $15. Kohl's sucks don't even bother. I have ordered a ton of stuff online from Old Navy and I've been very happy with it. All their mat stuff has reviews written by people who have bought it so you get a nice idea if the item runs big, small, etc. I find Old Navy's sizes run pretty true and give you some growing room which is nice. Good luck!


----------



## DWandMJ

Our town literally has no maternity clothes... You can't even get a belly band here and the nearest town is 90 miles away. Although I don't usually have any luck at Ross, I managed to find a couple of cute pair of jeans for $13 each. Worth checking if you have access.


----------



## maybebaby3

maternity clothes here r crap 2. i decided 2 order some over the internet and here i am over a month later and they havent arrived. i emailed the company and they said 2 wait til the end of jan 2 c if they arrive which is over 6wks since i ordered and it was supposed 2 take 5-8days!!! am so pissed off!!! i need the clothes now, not in another 2 months time!!! i ordered tights and a coat that r impossible 2 find here! :grr:


----------



## abz

thanks guys :) i feel better knowing i'm not the only B-bump :)

i just want some black trousers i have lots of nice tops and at the moment they are all hidden under my dungarees and people at work keep telling me i look like a plumber/builder/going to fix the roof etc, ha. so some black troos would be handy. but although a lot of them have super huge bump bits, they are all really tight on the hips so don't actually fit, even if i go up a couple of sizes. my hips aren't that big, so i don't know who they are catering for!!

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Well having spent a while catching up with this thread... I am chuffed to see others with a b shaped bump!! abz and babyhope I just thought I looked weird until I read that I wasn't alone!!

It is filling out a bit now and is quite firm but I did wonder why I didn't have a round bump like most people!

I have been telling hubby that it must be because I had really strong tummy muscles until I got pregnant :haha:

So here's to getting really big, round and fat :)


----------



## abz

well i've started getting stretch marks around my tummy button already. that part of me obviously doesn't want to stretch out!! but i'm determined that i will look pregnant. instead i just look fat!! it's silly how much it means really isn't it?? ha. i mean, all the people i know know i'm pregnant anyway, but i want to LOOK it. ha.

am at work at the moment. it's very quiet. and i'm rather bored. opened my licorice allsorts to find that my mum has eaten all the nice ones whilst i wasn't looking as she's visiting at the mo. so i've told her off and i am instead eating an apple, which i suppose is better... hmph, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

oh well abz an apple is the healthier option if not the nicest! lol!


----------



## abz

yup. add another hmph to the previous comment :D


----------



## Windmills

Urgh, maternity clothes. I just can't find any I like :( I'm really going to have to buy some though, I can't zip any of my work pants anymore! 
And I need to buy something to wear to go out tonight, but don't even want to go! xx


----------



## mojo401

There is definitely a gap in the market for decent maternity stuff. I only like over the bump jeans as they're more comfy and have got some nice tops from H&M and Next. Apart from that, the choice is pretty limited. Mothercare do some nice black troos, they're sort of stretchy material, wide leg and over the bump. Not super smart but sooooo comfy and that's my priority!

I am also much bigger this time round and my tummy feels so heavy, like it's an effort to move. Had trouble getting up and out of the bath last night :blush: So what on earth I will look/feel like in a couple of months time, god only knows. I still haven't gained a huge amount of weight but still look like an elephant. Using Bio-Oil for stretchies which seems to be helping....not feeling very glamorous though so no blooming stage for me....:nope:

Might have to do some shopping to cheer myself up....so far on the list is new kitchen, car, blue baby stuff....and a nice holiday in Barbados would be nice!!:happydance:


----------



## Windmills

I feel like a whale. I've got a double chin. And I washed my hair this morning and it looks greasy already. Bitch bitch whine whine, I'll go out now and stop moaning :lol:


----------



## abz

i haven't been on the scales since my midwife first weighed me. i just don't dare!! 

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I don't own scales! It's hard enough for me to cope with having to eat 'normally' and I'm dreading getting weighed. Last time I asked her not to tell me, but she did anyway. 
On a slight tangent, I'm scared eating disorders are genetic?


----------



## Missy86

mojo401 said:


> There is definitely a gap in the market for decent maternity stuff. I only like over the bump jeans as they're more comfy and have got some nice tops from H&M and Next. Apart from that, the choice is pretty limited. Mothercare do some nice black troos, they're sort of stretchy material, wide leg and over the bump. Not super smart but sooooo comfy and that's my priority!
> 
> I am also much bigger this time round and my tummy feels so heavy, like it's an effort to move. Had trouble getting up and out of the bath last night :blush: So what on earth I will look/feel like in a couple of months time, god only knows. I still haven't gained a huge amount of weight but still look like an elephant. Using Bio-Oil for stretchies which seems to be helping....not feeling very glamorous though so no blooming stage for me....:nope:
> 
> Might have to do some shopping to cheer myself up....so far on the list is new kitchen, car, blue baby stuff....and a nice holiday in Barbados would be nice!!:happydance:

I have some of those Mothercare trousers, they are so comfy


----------



## abz

hi katie. i've never heard anything about eating disorders being genetic. i have read about them being learned behaviour from a parent though. hope that helps. 

how much are these mothercare trousers? they sound fab!!

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

I am addicted to the scale. I weigh myself CONSTANTLY.... which just irritates me all the time. I really should take the scale out of my bathroom.


----------



## Missy86

abz said:


> hi katie. i've never heard anything about eating disorders being genetic. i have read about them being learned behaviour from a parent though. hope that helps.
> 
> how much are these mothercare trousers? they sound fab!!
> 
> abz xx

I have these 

https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Comb...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=75781031&mcb=core

https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Cott...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42791041&mcb=core


----------



## abz

i swooshed water off the end of the bath and all over my scales a while back and since they were digital ones they really haven't worked well since.. ha. i suppose i should go to boots and get weighed at some point... but i really don't want to!!


----------



## Frufru

Hi May Mummies :wave:

Well what a miserable day weather-wise - it has been overcast and drizzled all day long here (I think I preferred the snow :rolleyes:). OH and I have been having a competition walking around the city trying to find the person most in-appropriately dressed for the weather - there was A LOT of competition today :winkwink:. I love being warm dry and snuggly and would hate the thought of traipsing around the shops being cold and wet :nope:

OH and I are both still on :cloud9: after our scan on Thursday. He had so much fun telling everyone at work about it and showing them the picture on Friday - he is so cute!

We put the cot frame up last night :thumbup: I love walking past the room and seeing it there :blush: I just have to decide how I am going to decorate the nursery which will be lots of fun :)

I only have 2 pairs of maternity trousers and just wash them lots :blush: I have got a lovely pair of over the bump black work trousers from Dorothy Perkins (quite roomy around the hips Abz) and then a pair of jeans I got from Blooming Marvellous in the sale for a tenner :mrgreen: Apart from these 2 pairs I live in my trackies and PJ's. I love the maternity range in H&M but despite being, what I consider, a regular size their trousers never fit around my hips :sad1:

Oooh - OH has just cooked me tea Mmmmm :mrgreen:


----------



## abz

ooh i hadn't thought to try DP Frufru. might give that a whirl :) how much were they? i've been so surprised at the extortionate prices!! it's why i'm avoiding the smart mothercare ones i saw. i'm sure they were over £30 and were over the bump. not keen on under the bump. just doesn't feel comfortable...


----------



## babyhope

I do not weigh myself and every time I go to the doctor I am scared:haha: I am really scared this time, I feel that my appetite has increased and my baby just LOVES the junk food!

I only have ONE pair of maternity jeans and two pairs of yoga stretchy pants which I LOVE! They are so comfortable I need to find more because I prefer to be in them. I try to save my jeans for going out some place nice. Right now I have a uniform for work so I don't have to worry about ruining my clothes but it is getting tight and the boss has told me the budget won't cover maternity clothes so I can just wear my own...so I am going to have to get some clothes for work, nothing fancy. I do have 5-6 maternity shirts, which I think I am set, 3 are for going out and the others are more casual. 

Hubby and I discussed that after this baby we would have another soon, like 2-3 years apart. Well yesterday we got a taste of two little critters, we babysat his sisters kids, which are 19 months and 15 months...OMG! So much work we were exhausted! I don't know about the close age gap anymore:haha:


----------



## Mork

Hey girls,
I have got some very comfortable maternity trousers and leggings in Peacocks - they are a stretch material and can be worn casual with trainers or more smart for work with boots - I love em! Trousers £10 and leggings £8 - they can be worn over or under bump too :) xx


----------



## Frufru

Abz - I think my DP trousers were £18 which was cheaper than the non-maternity trousers I was looking at when I bought them. I was a size 12-14 before I fell pregnant and am a 14-16 at the moment and the DP trousers are a 12 and still very roomy :winkwink:


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies! 

Just thought I would pop in ... we are currently half way thru moving! The decorating is nearly done at the new house so we are officially moving in. I have been very nervous about moving as Im not good with change like that but so far so good. Im currently packing up some more stuff so OH and his dad can start moving it tomorrow ... we are only moving about a mile away but we seem to have sooooo much stuff to take. LO has been very quiet today but I have been busy, hoping to get a kick or two before bed .

Hope everyone else is ok ... hopefully we will be moved and settling in by Monday night! x x x Wish us luck! x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith - hope the moving is going well!!!

am on my own til next saturday as oh is on his way 2 uk 2 scope out places 4 us 2 rent when we get there. so much 2 do. we have 2 sell our house, car and moped here and i have 2 throw out loads of stuff as we wont be able 2 take most of it with us. dont know where 2 start!!! am meeting my friend later 4 lunch. she's bringing her dog so the kids can take him 4 a walk after lunch (tho maybe it's more like charlie will be taking the kids 4 a walk! lol!)

hope u all have a lovely sunday! xxx


----------



## jolou

hey ladies, those talking about maternity clothes over here in the UK i got some long sleeve tops from george at asda, they were only 6 quid each and fit really nice, i have my leggings from new looks maternity range, only a tenner and i have had them since 8 weeks preggers, altho i now need a new pair as i wear them practically all the time and my legs have all of a sudden got bigger so need to get large rather medium, they soooo comfy tho, my jeans i wear are from red herring in debenhams, i got them in the sale for 12 quid! bargain. From looking around dorothey perkins do a nice range, i got a nice top from there for going to the pub and to wear with leggings and some heals, i love it. Hope this helps some!

I had a nice meal out last night with OH and his parents, i had a thai chicken curry thing and it was lovely! soooo filling, i couldnt finish it off! altho im paying for it today as i feel so full of wind and need to pass it all the time (tmi!! sorry!). feeling a bit ergh today too, so im back on the ginger beer which seems to be helping.

hope everyone is well


----------



## Windmills

I've been a busy bee this weekend- bought some maternity clothes, Peacocks unfortunately since I'm skint until payday! I've picked a pram, and the bedding I want to get. Going to order the pram tomorrow :happydance:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-x-cel-chassis-mimi/259818701/type-i/
https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F259818701%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2Fsave200priceorange%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$large_img$


----------



## Missy86

Hi everyone

I am gonna sound daft now but I have just brought the baby bath set and it has a top and tail bowl with it, whats it for


----------



## maybebaby3

katie - nice pram!

missy - a top and tail bowl is 4 when u dont fully bath the baby, u just clean his/her face, hands, feet and bottom, usually with water and soap and some cotton wool or a flannel.


----------



## Missy86

missy - a top and tail bowl is 4 when u dont fully bath the baby, u just clean his/her face, hands, feet and bottom, usually with water and soap and some cotton wool or a flannel.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for that, makes sense just be being dense lol


----------



## maybebaby3

lol i was a bit clueless when i had my 1st 2! no worries!!! sometimes babies dont like being bathed so top and tailing them is a good option. i used the top and tail bowl 4 nappy changes so that baby would not be unhappy with cold wipes on their bottom in the middle of the night at least until they were a few weeks old esp as my DS was born at the end of november!


----------



## Missy86

maybebaby3 said:


> lol i was a bit clueless when i had my 1st 2! no worries!!! sometimes babies dont like being bathed so top and tailing them is a good option. i used the top and tail bowl 4 nappy changes so that baby would not be unhappy with cold wipes on their bottom in the middle of the night at least until they were a few weeks old esp as my DS was born at the end of november!

So how long are the baby baths used for, till they can sit up?


----------



## maybebaby3

i used mine til about 7 months i think. then i bought a special seat that sticks 2 the bath so baby can sit up and u can have your hands free 2 wash them. check out this link.

https://www.google.co.uk/products?s...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CB8QrQQwAA


----------



## Missy86

maybebaby3 said:


> i used mine til about 7 months i think. then i bought a special seat that sticks 2 the bath so baby can sit up and u can have your hands free 2 wash them. check out this link.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/products?s...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CB8QrQQwAA

Thanks

There is so much you dont realise when you first get pregnant lol


----------



## maybebaby3

so right! i was the 1st of my friends 2 have a baby so it was a bit scary as i had no1 2 give me advice. luckily i met some other girls in the same situation and we are now really good friends. any other questions don't hestitate 2 pm me, no matter how trivial they seem!!!


----------



## jolou

i never used my baby bath in the end, i ended up getting a seat for the bath which was from birth+ i found it alot easier, but thats just me.

katie i have that pram too!!! only in the denim type material, which chassis did u go for? i wanted that exact one with all the polka dots but mark wouldnt let me as he said it was too girly and he would feel "camp" pushing it...men lol you got good taste :D


----------



## maybebaby3

men r so silly! I am trying 2 convince DH that the phil and teds vibe is a good idea, esp as we r moving 2 uk and r hoping 2 do some walking in the yorkshire dales!!!


----------



## LogansMama

When I registered for stuff last time - I was under the impression that "expensive" meant better. That is so wrong! Most of the pricey things I got are my LEAST favorites.

I had two baby bath tubs. The first one I registered for and when I did I thought it would be perfect. It had all the bells and whistles that a baby bath can have... It could sit on the counter or in the real tub. BUT in reality - it leaked water on the counter - so the tub became the only option. Bathing a newborn in the tub really sucks - you gotta bend down so low. The sink is so much easier... It was big and bulky and annoying. I also had nowhere to really store it when it was not in use. I ended up returning it. 

My cousin lent me this one: https://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Space-Saver-Fold/dp/B000A32PNW and i absolutely loved it. It was the perfect size for baby. I could fold it up and keep it under my sink in the cabinet when I wasn't using it. It fit perfectly into my kitchen sink for when it WAS being used. It was SAFE. Comfortable. And CHEAP. LOL. And - no bending or kneeling required to use it. Gotta love that!


----------



## Missy86

maybebaby3 said:


> so right! i was the 1st of my friends 2 have a baby so it was a bit scary as i had no1 2 give me advice. luckily i met some other girls in the same situation and we are now really good friends. any other questions don't hestitate 2 pm me, no matter how trivial they seem!!!

Thanks hun


----------



## maybebaby3

ooh that looks like a good idea 4 a bath :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

Missy86 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> so right! i was the 1st of my friends 2 have a baby so it was a bit scary as i had no1 2 give me advice. luckily i met some other girls in the same situation and we are now really good friends. any other questions don't hestitate 2 pm me, no matter how trivial they seem!!!
> 
> Thanks hunClick to expand...

no probs xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

off 2 bath the kids now.we've had a hectic day!!!


----------



## babyhope

Out of curiosity, since I am from the US and we use strollers, how long do prams last? Do you only use them when they are infants or can you use them when they are bigger as well. I am wondering because I remember using my stroller for my son well until he was 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## maybebaby3

erm i had a pram attachment which i used 2 about 3months and then i had a seat attatchment that went on2 the same chasis that was supposed 2 last til 4yrs but i ended up getting a lightweight stroller when baby was abt a yr.


----------



## Widger

:hi: Hello all. Still like Frufru.... on :cloud9: after my scan last week.

Glad Missy86 you've mentioned bits about baby baths etc as it all seems so daunting to know what to buy when you are a first time mum. I managed to find this article which tells you the real basics that you need and any added extras if you want for the first few months etc https://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/body_and_soul/article3288462.ece 

Hope that helps a little as I'm totally clueless. Any of you 2nd time + mothers out there, any advice you can give us first timers?

Katie - I'm with you on the maternity clothes, it all seems so naff and uninspiring but I don't want to buy too many work bits/bobs as I finish work in 11 weeks. I did though buy a nice pair of trousers from new look for £20. I'm also living in my empire line dresses from pre-pregnancy.

Do bumpbands help you wear your old trousers by keeping them up? ARe they any good? I need to get some maternity jeans I think, topshop are supposed to be good value and a good fit - got to get in there some time soon.

As for me, suffering with heartburn... ouch. Any ideas to help?


----------



## maybebaby3

gaviscon is good (tho disgusting)!

any advice u want ask away, this is my 3rd pregnancy. i prob will not know all the answers but i will try 2 help out where i can!


----------



## Widger

maybebaby3 said:


> gaviscon is good (tho disgusting)!
> 
> any advice u want ask away, this is my 3rd pregnancy. i prob will not know all the answers but i will try 2 help out where i can!

Thanks :hugs:

I'm sure soon enough I'll have a long list :rofl:


----------



## Mrs A

I have bump bands and i think they are aCE!! i got the 3 pack from new look for £10 and they are one of my best maternity buys, well worth the money imo xxxxx


----------



## mojo401

Widger - Zantac/Ranitidine is great for bad heartburn. Ask your doc for a prescription as it's expensive. Gaviscon makes me gag and tastes vile.

Maybebaby - I too have my eye on the P&T's Vibe - looks great! In Mothercare it was £499 + all the separate bits so I'm going to take a look in Kiddicare and Ebay to see if there are any deals around. Sounds like you have alot going on what with your move etc. I'm sure your OH will find a lovely place for you to rent over here, will it be in London? Also hope you're coping ok with the kids whilst he's away. I sometimes struggle to cope with one at the moment (she's 23 months) and my DH works from home, so gives me a hand when he can. I know I'm lucky!

Hope&faith - good luck with your move, so exciting!


----------



## mojo401

babyhope said:


> Out of curiosity, since I am from the US and we use strollers, how long do prams last? Do you only use them when they are infants or can you use them when they are bigger as well. I am wondering because I remember using my stroller for my son well until he was 2 or 3 years old.

To be honest, I think lightweight strollers are the way to go. Much easier to manouvre, get in and out of the car etc. and will last at least until 2-3 years. We have the Maclaren Techno XLR and it's great. As much as I love prams, mine didn't last very long with DD, only a few months. That said, she is very tall which may explan why she outgrew it so quickly!


----------



## Cactusgirl

:hi: helloooooo everyone!!

I got back from Oz today - am feeling very spaced out, 23 weeks pregnant and 24 hours flying don't really mix!! Trying to stay awake as long as possible now and have just caught up on about 50 or so pages on this thread!!

Had an amazing time but have finally come to terms that I can no longer keep up the pace I used to. After 2.5 weeks constant sight seeing, running around etc my body more or less gave up towards the end and I could hardly keep up with everyone walking!

The heat was really bad on a few days (know you guys from UK won't want to hear that!!) and it affected me worse than normal!

My bump has defintely made an appearance since being away too - a few strangers commented on it and someone gave up their seat on the bus for me!! So must be looking more pregnant than fat now!

Movement is coming thick and fast now!! Lots of thumps and bumps going on, DH and my mate have both felt him and can see the movement from the outside now as well. I still feel weird about it like Alien but find it more reassuring now!

Have my scan and mw appt tomorrow which I am looking forward to - fingers crossed everything goes well.

There were far too many posts for me to comment on individually - but congrats to all the newbies and those that have found out the gender.
I am loving hearing about what prams etc people are buying - that is the next thing to look at now we are back!!

I have missed you all and looking forward to catching up properly!

xxx


----------



## mojo401

Welcome back Cactusgirl! 

Wow, very impressed you managed your trip/journey/heat etc. considering you are nearly 6 months pregnant. Well done you!!

Look forward to hearing all about your hols and good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## insomnimama

Am very happy to answer any questions re: must-haves, but should add a caveat that I am in Canada & thus product names/types may differ. :)


----------



## dollyvegas

Hello Ladies

Also due May 2010, elective section, 3rd bubs...

xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Welcome dollyvegas! Hope you enjoy the thread!

******

My parents have just told us they'd like to pay for half the Phil & Ted's stroller / double seat we'll need for the two little ones and I'm so excited! Bonus is that it converts back to a single stroller once the toddler is a pre-schooler. :happydance:


----------



## sang2009

hi.. i am new to this forum and i am due with my first baby on may 10th.


----------



## insomnimama

Welcome Sang :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Welcome Sang and Dolly. Congrats on your upcoming bundles... Do either of you know the sex yet? Will you find out or keep it a surprise?

Insomni - Awesome that your parents will help you out with the stroller - and double awesome that it converts back to a single later on. How convenient. I would love a new stroller - but the one I have is fine for now... and I have too many other things to think about right now... so that is at the bottom of my list!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As for me.... I feel so uncomfy today. I feel like baby weighs 1000 lbs already! I'm so full and tired and just icky. Hope tomorrow will be better - but I just have this feeling the rest of this pregnancy is not going to be very comfortable.... Almost in 3rd tri - and 2nd IS the best part. Guess the "good" part is now past! UGH. Here's to hoping I'm wrong!

On a positive note - I listed some things on EBAY this morning and I already have some bids. So thats fun. After I went through my baby clothes I took out some stuff I didn't want and put that on... then I did the same with my maternity clothes that I know I won't be using. I also listed a couple baby toys. I have one more thing to put on there that I forgot about until now.... Hopefully I'll make a few bucks.


----------



## maybebaby3

mojo401 said:


> Widger - Zantac/Ranitidine is great for bad heartburn. Ask your doc for a prescription as it's expensive. Gaviscon makes me gag and tastes vile.
> 
> Maybebaby - I too have my eye on the P&T's Vibe - looks great! In Mothercare it was £499 + all the separate bits so I'm going to take a look in Kiddicare and Ebay to see if there are any deals around. Sounds like you have alot going on what with your move etc. I'm sure your OH will find a lovely place for you to rent over here, will it be in London? Also hope you're coping ok with the kids whilst he's away. I sometimes struggle to cope with one at the moment (she's 23 months) and my DH works from home, so gives me a hand when he can. I know I'm lucky!
> 
> Hope&faith - good luck with your move, so exciting!

kids run me ragged yesterday. we went 2 the beach with my friend 2 walk her dog. i was exhausted by the time bedtime came around! lol! we are moving 2 leeds.


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome back cactus girl :hugs:

welcome dolly and sang hope u have had happy pregnancies so far! :hugs:

well off 2 get ready 4 work. really not coping 2 well with being a primary teacher suffering from spd and rib pain!!! oh well i should stop complaining and get on with it but i'd rather stay watching tv in my pjs!!!


----------



## insomnimama

I was recently thinking that my baby isn't very active... Well s/he sure gave me a "talking to" for having a second Pepsi last night watching the Golden Globes. :rofl: 
Got kicked in the bladder for a good half hour after I went to bed. Painful, but reassuring in a way. :rofl:


----------



## clogsy90

hey only briefly on here so no time to read through and catch up :( but had my private gender scan on saturday and it is definatly a girl even got to see her 4d for free :) will get some pics up when got time :) x xx


----------



## barney76

HI all

Just joined hte forum today and cant believe how many babies are due in May!

Had my 20 weeks scan a couple of weeks agao althought they are not ever hundred percent sure they did say it looked like it was a girl!

I have got to go back at 28 and 34 weeks for scans as they said the baby had SUA so if anyone has any info on this id be much appreciated to hear it as im worrried sick!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

https://www.womens-health.co.uk/sua.asp

:hugs:


----------



## Wellington

Hi Barney76! And welcome to May Babies!

I just found out too that my baby has SUA, posted yesterday on Gestational complications... Seems mostly opptomistic from the replies I've had so far. Phewy - I guess we'll learn more at our extra scans.... although I only get one at 35 weeks as they couldn't see any other abnormalities at 23 weeks.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Congrats and welcome to Barney76, dollyvegas and Sang2009 - May babies are growing fast in size and numbers!!

Congrats Clogsy on your pink!! Very exciting!

Insomnimama - my parents have offered to pay for travel system too which is fab!! Need to start looking into which one now!!

Logansmama - make sure you rest up - you are always on the go!!

Had scan and midwifes apt this morning and all seems to be well. The scanner did not really go into massive detail of what she was doing but was doing all the measurements and said at the end everything was fine. Got a picture but will try and post that later.

Midwifes appointment seemed very brief at the hospital as everything was ok. Have been put on iron tablets as now anaemic they reckon due to the thalassemia which would explain my breathlessness whilst on hols. Have made an appointment for 25 weeks with mw at GP now and hospital have said that unless there are any complications that is it now for them!! Very scary!

Oh yes asked her to confirm the sex and she also said a boy which was happy with as was petrified she might say girl and then we would be confused!!!

Time seems to be flying so quickly - I kind of put everything on hold till got back from Oz but now am back need to get life in order!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Afternoon ladies!

Well we have moved ... sort of! OH is still lugging stuff down from the old house. Doesnt it feel so weird being in a new house, we spent last night here and I was up all night listening to all the new noises. Our two dogs seem really unsettled as well but hopefully that will all calm down soon. 

Went up to see my midwife today as havent felt any movement all weekend but thankfully everything is ok with little one and we heard her heart beat. I think I am going cot and buggy shopping tomorrow with my mum so that should be good! And im finally having my hair done! 

Anyways enough from me as im just going on! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Windmills

jolou said:


> katie i have that pram too!!! only in the denim type material, which chassis did u go for? i wanted that exact one with all the polka dots but mark wouldnt let me as he said it was too girly and he would feel "camp" pushing it...men lol you got good taste :D

It's fab isn't it, I love it! Vinny tried to say something similar but I did my sad face and saud 'Oh but I love it and you said no to the last one I loved :(' and he gave in :blush: What a brat :lol:
I got the chassis in the picture.. hmm, I don't know what it's called! The traditional looking one anyway! 
Weirdly I was talking prams to the only other girl in work whose pregnant just before and she's bought the pramette version in polkadot.. how weird! I liked the pramette, but not how it looks with the carseat on.. did prefer the price though :lol:


----------



## DWandMJ

Welcome new comers!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats and welcome to Barney76, dollyvegas and Sang2009 - does anyone have an up to date list of May babies? There are sooo many of us!!

And welcome back cactus girl.. my sister lives in Sydney and was moaning about the heat whilst asking how the snow was affecting us here?!!

The earlier posts on what to why and what not to buy have been helpful.. there was a similar thread on the pregnancy forum which I have read thoroughly!! It's a minefield :wacko:

Hope everyone is well?! :)


----------



## LogansMama

CLogsy - Congrats on team PINK!

Wellington - What is SUA? I've never heard of it.


----------



## jolou

katie_xx said:


> jolou said:
> 
> 
> katie i have that pram too!!! only in the denim type material, which chassis did u go for? i wanted that exact one with all the polka dots but mark wouldnt let me as he said it was too girly and he would feel "camp" pushing it...men lol you got good taste :D
> 
> It's fab isn't it, I love it! Vinny tried to say something similar but I did my sad face and saud 'Oh but I love it and you said no to the last one I loved :(' and he gave in :blush: What a brat :lol:
> I got the chassis in the picture.. hmm, I don't know what it's called! The traditional looking one anyway!
> Weirdly I was talking prams to the only other girl in work whose pregnant just before and she's bought the pramette version in polkadot.. how weird! I liked the pramette, but not how it looks with the carseat on.. did prefer the price though :lol:Click to expand...

i chose the mpx chassis, the traditional one was too big for what i wanted, tho i think they look similar. I think if we were having a girl OH may have been ok with the polka but since we didnt know at the time he "put his foot down" lol.


Well today i went to that asda baby event, not alot seemed to be on offer but i did manage to get some tommee tippee bottles, 6 for £10, which seemed rather cheap considering they were selling 3 for £9 lol. Also got a bumper, quilt, fleece and flat sheet set for the cot. 

OH suprised me with some flowers when he got home from work. I think he was wanting to cheer me up, last night i just broke down in tears! i never cry infront of him at all, rarely in front of anyone at all!, i explained that i hadnt been feeling very attractive lately and questioned if he still fancied me cos he never says i look nice anymore....talk about being over sensitive lol it was all because we went out the night before and i was all dressed up and he said nothing and didnt even try to have sex with me when we got home, which isnt like him (sorry if tmi!!) lol man the hormones have been terrible this week.!


----------



## BabeeAngel

pussy galore: i have a list of the may mummies, i'll bump it up to the top of the page!


----------



## Pussy Galore

BabeeAngel said:


> pussy galore: i have a list of the may mummies, i'll bump it up to the top of the page!

Thanks!! And everyone keeps saying that May is lovely month to give birth.. we are very lucky :happydance:


----------



## Mork

We are indeed - there are many people I know who would or have planned to be pregnant to give birth in May as you then get the summer to enjoy the outdoors with your new lo!!! I am very much looking forward to it!!!! xx


----------



## LogansMama

A quick update on me - 

I FINALLY got a new pair of maternity Jeans today. Bought them at Target. They fit nice except that they are too long (I'm only 5'1). I have to get them hemmed or figure out how to do them myself. I would love to wear them to work tomorrow (its a planning day) - so I may just go buy some of that fabric tape stuff to use for now... Anyhow - they were $30 - but I really really needed them - so I'm happy.

I went to my pulmonary doc today too. He said I sound great- no wheezing - even though I am complaining of being short of breath all the time. He believes its all just baby and didn't want to increase my meds or anything for now. He also said its probably gonna get worse before baby is born - GREAT. He wants to see me again in 6 weeks - but says if I have any problems in the meantime to not hesitate to call.

I almost bought my "birth ball" today at target too. I had it in my hand at the checkout, then decided not to spend the money on it just yet. I really want it - so now I'm kicking myself... ugh. It was only like $18! I just want to see if I have any friends that can lend me one first!

AND tomorrow I have my first pregnant chiropractor appointment. I am hoping to get adjusted every couple weeks from now until I give birth... I have read that proper alignment can help keep baby in the right place and make delivery go smoother. I am trying for a VBAC (fingers crossed anyways) - so I want to do everything I can to help it be successful! Hopefully I can get my pelvic bones set up just perfect so baby will just SLIP right out! LOL! Not to mention that my back and hips are always killing me lately - so if nothing else - he should be able to help with that a little!


----------



## dollyvegas

C Section 14th May, anyone else that date? xxx


----------



## Lynsey1986

30th May!:D x


----------



## BabeeAngel

welcome lindsey and dollyvegas! would you like me to add you to the may mommy's thread?


----------



## Tashry

I had posted in the June babies section, but now I know I am a May Mommy To Be! Due May 28th with our second boy!


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome 2 all the newbies!!!

clogsy - congrats on team :pink:

cactusgirl - welcome 2 team :blue:

am stressing about selling our flat as we have only had 1 viewing in 2 weeks. have it on with 4 estate agents but will go round 2day and put it on a couple more. it needs 2 go b4 we move as we cant afford the mortgage and the rent in the new flat as i won't be working! stress!!!!!


----------



## abz

hey everyone. i vanish for a few days and come back to mayhem!! ha.

welcome to everyone new :)

we've been clearing out our house and have so far gotten rid of about 12 binbags of stuff :S we only have a tiny house so god knows why we have that much crap in it!! ah well... it's all heaped outside and i'm hoping the bin men will take pity... they won't. it will still be there when we get home, but it's worth hoping :D

my mum is visiting. which is why we've got so much done. she loves clearing out. it's my worst nightmare, so we've had a few clashes. i couldn't be more grateful though. we've spent months gazing at this mound of stuff wondering where to start. and now we're almost through the worst of it. i have four friends coming to stay (i have no idea where i'm going to put them) for my birthday this weekend too, so it all has to be done by then.

went to the asda event yesterday and got a bottle steriliser for £10 down from £25 and a breast pump for the same discount :) buying a breast pump seems an incredibly odd thing to do. really really. i'm sure i'll get used to the idea eventually... :S got some babygroes too. and from ikea some curtains, lamp shade and a sleeping bag :) of course we didn't manage to get the pushchair, carseat, baby monitor or cot that we went out for but that's what online ordering is for :D

hope everyone is doing well this morning.

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

well done on the clearing out front abz. i have mounds of stuff 2 chuck b4 we do the big move as most of the stuff can't come with us. good news is that hubby secured an address yesterday so it's all systems go. i just have 2 shift the flat now and the car and the moped. oh dear!!!


----------



## abz

it will all work out honey. great news on the address front :D is it in the part of leeds you were hoping for? we'll have to get together and caffeinate :D or decaffeinate. or whatever it is pregnant women do in a coffee shop :D

abz xx


----------



## barney76

Hi all

Only joined yesterday but enjoying reading peoples posts etc and thanks to those who have replied back to me re SUA.

No doubt i will be posting on here again pretty soon as getting 'addicted' to this site now!

Have a good day everyone,

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Cactusgirl

here is the scan pic from yesterday at 23 weeks!!

Looks like he is boxing even though one of them is his leg!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks jpeg.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MartaMi

Hey girls. I haven't been here for long because we had really busy week and weekend. I have midwife appoinment tomorrow. Can't wait what she'll say to me.
Baby has finally started moving a bit frequently.
Anyway, have to run to class now but I hope tonight I can spend time in Internet before I pass out :haha:


----------



## quail

hi everyone havent really been on much ,dont have nothing exciting to say only baby is moving loads growing well ,all scans were great and spot on but my ibs is playing up ,anyone else suffer with this?seeing my midwife again on the 3rd feb,ohh and ive got a huge posh wedding to go to on saturday and im not looking forward to it as idont do posh,my mum tried to make me have this stupid hair thing in my head with diddly bopper things on and i looked like a right prat,lol so i said no way.xxx


----------



## abz

hey marta. glad all is ok :)

quail hon. just wear what you are comfy in. you're preggers. best excuse in the world not to wear heels (unless you are me and just tell everyone they are silly anyways :D)

abz xx


----------



## quail

abz said:


> hey marta. glad all is ok :)
> 
> quail hon. just wear what you are comfy in. you're preggers. best excuse in the world not to wear heels (unless you are me and just tell everyone they are silly anyways :D)
> 
> abz xx

thanks ,thats what i keep telling my mum,i can dress smart but i dont do posh,lol.xxx


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies!!!
OMG i cannot keep up with this thread!!! Have read it through, but now i can't remeber to comment individually!!! 
So... welcome all new comers, congrats on everyone coloured up bumps and hello to everyone else!!!
Well i have officially been signed off from work so will hopefully not miss out on pages and pages again, I am still extremely sore from my fall, but feeling like a huge weights been lifted. My daughter is still continuning to go to my mums on the days i use to work, so for 2 days I can have some deserved me time!
On a positive note all our big things are ordered, eg furniture, pushchair, and our new carpets and flooring for downstairs so all is good. Hubby finished the loft so have been able to clear out the babies room leaving an empty shell which is so much easier to work in. Just got to get the paint at the weekend and then we're ready to pink it up! 
Want to go to the baby event at asda tomorrow to see what they have on offer, anyone been ????? 
xxxxx


----------



## abz

hey hon. glad you got things sorted with the doc.

i went to the asda event yesterday. not sure we went to the best store really as it was quite small but i still got a tommy tippee microwave steriliser for a tenner instead of £25 and a matching breastpump, also a tenner instead of £25. got some great brightly coloured babygroes for £2 each too. they didn't have a lot of the things i wanted in the right size, but i'm sure i'll be in asda again before it ends, so that's ok...

they did have some cheap carseats but i didn't like the colour and thought they looked a wee bit naff so didn't get one. 

abz xx


----------



## malpal

Have just had a look online at it, and i'm not impressed! If it was my first then i would have been able to buy loads but i already have a steriliser and breast pump. The only thing i did want another of they haven't got and tha's the bottle warmer. Oh well hubby will be pleased i'm not spending! 

Have just bought a new Lilac Bumbo seat...... hae a pink one from use with Lexie but obviuolsy needed another. Think i am going ti try and stay with the pink and lilac theme and have one pink baby and one lilac baby, then it will be easier with bottles and dummies etc. xx


----------



## jolou

morning!

i went yesterday to the baby event, granddad got me a pack of 6 bottles, mum bought the bedding set and i bought some baby vests and a new bra for me  i got the majority of stuff at the last baby event in September which seemed funny at the tiume but im soo glad! i got the same steriliser as you abz, bargain or what, and the Johnson's box. im now worrying that i wont get the cot i want! i told OH i wanted to go last weekend to order it but we never got around to it and now its not on the mothercare website! its still on the mothercare baby plan site but im still worrying!!! its the only thing left to buy thats essential!! arghhh stress lol. I'm also secretly worrying that Harrison has not been as active as normal since Saturday afternoon, i am still getting the odd kick but no where near as much as usual..im probably worrying over nothing! On an up note my granddad said he was giving me £100 in april towards baby things, it will probably go towards things we will need in a few months, like high chair and different car seat and a drawer for underneath the cot, planning on hopefully getting one of those plastic ones that are on wheels rather than forking out 50 odd quid for a wooden one to match the cot.

Welcome to all the new mummies!!

Quail, i suffer from IBS also, have done for about 6 or so years, it had been non exsistant up until recently, it flared up around friday/saturday and it just clearing now. How has yours flared up? I used to get really bad constipation if I ate something that aggravated it but it seems to have gone the other way and the last few days i need to goto the loo even if i want to pass wind just incase..sorry tmi i know but i have never had it like that! just trying to figure whats causing it, its usually if i have too much dairy like cheese and cream or too much bread, ive not had much bread the last week, only thing i can think it is is the thai green curry i had saturday night :S


----------



## jolou

malpal, the asda near me had a tommee tippe bottle warmer, cant remember if on offer tho as i didnt really pay attention to it lol not sure if thats any help for you!

what are those bumbo seats like? what do you actually use it for? a friend of of OH has one for his LO but he doesnt know what they use it for lol


----------



## abz

well i'm looking at a cot from ikea for £69. of course you still have to buy the mattress. but it's lovely i think. not incredibly posh, it's simple, but it has two different heights and the wood is nice and matches the rest of my house. we really don't have the cash to buy some of the amazing ones i've seen, and this is the lovliest cheaper one i've seen. so i'm after that :D also got bedroom stuff from ikea and it's all so lovely. if ours is a boy instead of a girl (she said she was 80% sure... not quite sure enough for me, ha...) i'm having the stuff in my room. it's that nice!!


----------



## malpal

Thank for that Jolou! Will have to pop in now just to make sure!!!!! 
The bumbos are fantastic, i am a huge fan and would have been lost without it. I think because i started to wean Lexie at just over 4 months it was used alot as i was able to feed her in it as it made her sit up right. She loved going in it, i started to use it just after she had grown out out her swing bouncer chair thing, so it was nice to have something to put her in.


I bought the tray section as well but didn't use that straight away, but it's great for finger foods.
I'm sure she'd still be in it if she could!!!!!
x


----------



## jolou

are the ikea ones fairly sturdy? its such a drive to go have a look at them! i looovvvve ikea...especially the cafe and their daim cake.... oh damn it i wanna goooo lol


----------



## jolou

mmm so do u use it instead of a highchair? we dont have a lot of room downstairs, its literally a box this house! we cant even get a dining table in anywhere its the small so the less bulky things we can get the better really.

EDIT: I just realised id need a highchair aswel lol for when he is older


----------



## jolou

and i just love that photo!! lol


----------



## abz

my best mate has one of those for her little boy. she said that they are great but he can almost throw himself out of it already (he's 8 months) but apparently some babies do fantastically in them and some try and get out. just depends which way your baby wriggles i suppose :) she hasn't used the tray though.

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal that is great news you have been signed off after your fall - take care of yourself and make sure you pamper yourself on your free days!!


----------



## insomnimama

Threw my back out last night bathing the boys :cry: :rofl:

I feel like an old woman! :hissy:


----------



## abz

oh honey. is there anything you can do for it?


----------



## insomnimama

Well, I'm trying a combo of Magic Bag heated in the microwave, rest, and stretching. It's a bit better today than it was last night.


----------



## abz

are you doing the alternating hot and cold thing? 

i really feel for you. i have a dodgy back and have sciatica down the right side most of the time. now i'm preggers i also get it down the left. not so bad today though so hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## malpal

Oh insominimama.... i feel for you hun xxxxx 

Jolou... i used the bumbo religiously until Lexie was about 7 months old and then bought a highchair as i wanted her to be at the table with us. I have a friend also who's little boy could escape his seat!! Thankflly Lexie was happy to stay put, but i guess you don't know how they'll be until there in it! 
My husband use to call it her potty! 
xx


----------



## abz

ha. not good to confuse the two :D

i think it's because my mate's little boy arches his back when he's sick of being in it and pushes his body upwards so his legs could come out of the slots. she still uses it to feed him sometimes though. so it's still valuable. but she can't pop to the kitchen when he's in it, ha. i think she's going to give me the one she's got as he'll be too big for it by then. so i may not have to buy one :)

abz xx


----------



## jolou

i just know il have another one who will want to escape everything, sophie was a nightmare. mmmmm i wonder what colour our friends was, i hve a feeling it was pink.... if not we could borrow that.

im gonna cry! we cant order the cot we wanted anymore! been looking around and after abz (i think) mentioning ikea i had a nosey on there, im liking the look of the hensvik cot, sent the link to OH in an email. No idea on matresses tho from there. anyone got experiance of them from there?


----------



## malpal

Jolou, is it the Leskvik you mean??? 

Lexie's nursery furniture was all bought from ikea in that range and it is lovely. Was so impressed that i have bought the twins furniture the same from there. Got Lexie the extentable bed to match the range so only had to buy 1 other cot. I also got the mattresses from there and they are great. The cheap ones tbh are naff they are very thin and flimsy, but the dearer ones are lovely. We had no problems or complaints about any of the furniture. xxxx


----------



## malpal

argh sorry , have just been onto ikea, and the hensvik is different. xx


----------



## jolou

which mattress would u recommend from there? 

i wanted to do sophies room up in that mammut range, its sooo cute, im wondering if i could pursuede OH to get at least the wardrobe if it better than the one we have and she would love it


----------



## jolou

oh i like that one you have malpal, am i being fussy in saying i only chose the other as i wanted white to match our room lol oh i just dunno! the leksvik looks nice too!


----------



## abz

well i was looking at the gulliver one but i didn't realise the others were the same price. actually really like the leksvik one. all i know is that it is much cheaper there than anywhere else!!

i was looking at the really cheapy one, but the wood isn't treated and i think one set of sick and it would be stained :( i don't have the patience to treat it myself...


----------



## jolou

these are far cheaper than anywhere else i seen, im rather tempted to go and have a look but it will have to be one weekend we dont have sophie as she doesnt have the best patience with furniture shopping bless her lol in saying that nor does OH... lol its just the drive from here in prestatyn to warrington......long!


----------



## abz

i'm lucky that it's a 15 minute drive away. me and my friend go there just for the free coffee when i'm off on a weekday. ikea family cards + weekday = free coffee :D


----------



## jolou

i do love my family card lol but i always feel bad if im with OH in there as he cant have wheat or dairy and loooooves cakes,....there i am sat with a cake and coffee lol and there he is wiht a coke or black coffee. i wonder if he would gimme his card and il go with mum lol


----------



## malpal

This was Lexie's room as a nursery when she was born in Dec 08.


----------



## abz

ha. well they used to do that 50p apple cake, but they stopped making it. whhhyyyyy. it was the best reason to go to ikea. now they do something akin to apple pie but it just isn't the same :(


----------



## abz

the room looks beautiful :)


----------



## jolou

ohhh that range is lovely!! argh the choices

its been getting me down of late that i cant do harrison his own room like i could with sophie. i think a lottery win is in order! i guess if we were to get a cot that has a range of things when we do eventually move it would be rather simple to do his room for him.


----------



## malpal

and this is it now as a little girls room








So really will last all the way through, have just got her the xtentable bed as well, and that matches so she is sorted until she is 21!!!


----------



## jolou

its always the daim cake for me! i drool just thinking about it


----------



## malpal

mmmm daim cake!!! Have you tried the one you can buy in Tescos????


----------



## jolou

yes!! its the exact same!!! but i would eat the whollle thing that is ment to feed 12 ;) i cant just have one piece lol


----------



## abz

well i need to keep mine light wood really as that is what the floor is, so i'll have to check out the colours properly methinks. i got my curtains etc from ikea yesterday though. let's see if i can find them. if they were wrong and it's a boy they are going in my room :D

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40124032

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10128588

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20130878

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20150550

and i am going to paint matching coloured spots around the walls as a border. i would like to point out however that the colours aren't as bright as they appear. they are those lovely bright but muted colours that ikea do.

i didn't know i'd got the canopy. mum thought i wanted it so put it in. she'd said she liked it so i thought she had got it for her... so i've got that too, ha. ah well. it's pretty :)


----------



## abz

ha. it's too sickly for me. but that apple cake was diviiiiine. and cheap!! coffee and cake for 50p... no more :(


----------



## malpal

12!!!!! No way, we do a quarter each and then hide it for the next day!!! We only ever eat it when Lexie goes to bed cause we're scared of sharing!!!!! 
You can buy them from the little shop at ikea to but there not much cheaper than tesco's. We're lucky our ikea is the first city centre store so only 15 mins from us!


----------



## malpal

Abz thats' lovely! I love the canopy!!!! xx


----------



## abz

i was thinking the hodge podge stuff from mamas and papas. it's in the same sort of colours. but it was so expensive i would only be able to get one or two things in the range. whereas ikea have always done things in this green. so it shouldn't be difficult to get things that match as the baby gets older :)


----------



## jolou

i love those colours!


----------



## abz

me too :) i love bright colours. and am not that fond of the whole pink or blue thing for me personally (well, the baby, ha) so i thought this was a good option. it is a bit girly, with hearts and things on it, but i like it so much i'll have it in my bedroom if it's a boy :D


----------



## agreeksmom

and immmm back!!!! i got told yesterday that my due date has changed i am now due may 30!!!!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

OH Malpal I LOVE lexies room! I just love pink and green together, and i think that's the color combo i'm going to do if this baby is a girl! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT.... I even saved a pic of your curtains so I could make them myself LOL


----------



## quail

jolou said:


> morning!
> 
> i went yesterday to the baby event, granddad got me a pack of 6 bottles, mum bought the bedding set and i bought some baby vests and a new bra for me  i got the majority of stuff at the last baby event in September which seemed funny at the tiume but im soo glad! i got the same steriliser as you abz, bargain or what, and the Johnson's box. im now worrying that i wont get the cot i want! i told OH i wanted to go last weekend to order it but we never got around to it and now its not on the mothercare website! its still on the mothercare baby plan site but im still worrying!!! its the only thing left to buy thats essential!! arghhh stress lol. I'm also secretly worrying that Harrison has not been as active as normal since Saturday afternoon, i am still getting the odd kick but no where near as much as usual..im probably worrying over nothing! On an up note my granddad said he was giving me £100 in april towards baby things, it will probably go towards things we will need in a few months, like high chair and different car seat and a drawer for underneath the cot, planning on hopefully getting one of those plastic ones that are on wheels rather than forking out 50 odd quid for a wooden one to match the cot.
> 
> Welcome to all the new mummies!!
> 
> Quail, i suffer from IBS also, have done for about 6 or so years, it had been non exsistant up until recently, it flared up around friday/saturday and it just clearing now. How has yours flared up? I used to get really bad constipation if I ate something that aggravated it but it seems to have gone the other way and the last few days i need to goto the loo even if i want to pass wind just incase..sorry tmi i know but i have never had it like that! just trying to figure whats causing it, its usually if i have too much dairy like cheese and cream or too much bread, ive not had much bread the last week, only thing i can think it is is the thai green curry i had saturday night :S

yes mines the other way always has been and for the last week everytime ive ate my main meal ive had to go,lol im also worried if i feel windy and go to the loo,horrible isnt it.the thing is what caused it last week dosent neccisarily cause it again,lol.my docs gave me codiene which ive been on for years and it does stop it but i dont want to take them all the time,and me and dh are going to a greek for his bday on thursday so hope it dosent play up then,lol.xxx


----------



## jolou

oh god fingers crossed it doesnt quail! im lucky in that i dont have to take anything for it, i just monitor what i eat now i know what triggers it. Im starting to think that Sophie might suffer with it when ever she has too much milk, like wayyy more than she usually has, she has a very upset stomach for a day, it might just be a slight intolerance to lactose or something, she is fine with milk on cereal or a glass of milk during the day but if she has more than that ive noticed thats when she gets the poorly tummy! im monitoring that one. lol between me and OH with his crohns this baby has it stacked against him.


----------



## quail

jolou said:


> oh god fingers crossed it doesnt quail! im lucky in that i dont have to take anything for it, i just monitor what i eat now i know what triggers it. Im starting to think that Sophie might suffer with it when ever she has too much milk, like wayyy more than she usually has, she has a very upset stomach for a day, it might just be a slight intolerance to lactose or something, she is fine with milk on cereal or a glass of milk during the day but if she has more than that ive noticed thats when she gets the poorly tummy! im monitoring that one. lol between me and OH with his crohns this baby has it stacked against him.

i think some of my little ones had a bit of a intolerance to milk as they would also get a upset tummy and milk does trigger mine too so im staying of it at the minute.xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

abz said:


> it will all work out honey. great news on the address front :D is it in the part of leeds you were hoping for? we'll have to get together and caffeinate :D or decaffeinate. or whatever it is pregnant women do in a coffee shop :D
> 
> abz xx

that'd be great!!! :thumbup: yeah we just waiting 4 landlord 2 get the references collected, which wont be a problem, and the flat is ours. a 2 bed with a private garden at the front. won't be much room 4 us all but we'll manage!!! is a decent size according 2 hubby! it is in alwoodley which is what i wanted. i need 2 phone education leeds about a place 4 dylan in school in september, there is a school just round the corner so hopefully can get him in there. hubby will be starting work in the next month or so but i will not be going over til august. am going 2 have the baby here and let dylan finish the school year in the nursery attached 2 the school where i work. stress :dohh: have just put our flat up 4 sale with 2 more estate agents so fingers crossed we get some viewings soon. it's a nightmare keeping it all clean and tidy with the kids always leaving toys around....and juice cups....and half eaten biscuits...i feel like i never stop picking stuff up off the floor!!! :growlmad: anyway off 2 morrissons in a while 2 do some shopping! joy! NOT!!!


----------



## cmharbour

I am due May 25th and I am on blue team


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome 2 team :blue: :dance:


----------



## malpal

BabeeAngel said:


> OH Malpal I LOVE lexies room! I just love pink and green together, and i think that's the color combo i'm going to do if this baby is a girl! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT.... I even saved a pic of your curtains so I could make them myself LOL

Thanks hun, its the emily ruffles range from Next, but that's no use to you at all since your in Canada! Duh:dohh:
xx


----------



## abz

maybebaby3 said:


> abz said:
> 
> 
> it will all work out honey. great news on the address front :D is it in the part of leeds you were hoping for? we'll have to get together and caffeinate :D or decaffeinate. or whatever it is pregnant women do in a coffee shop :D
> 
> abz xx
> 
> that'd be great!!! :thumbup: yeah we just waiting 4 landlord 2 get the references collected, which wont be a problem, and the flat is ours. a 2 bed with a private garden at the front. won't be much room 4 us all but we'll manage!!! is a decent size according 2 hubby! it is in alwoodley which is what i wanted. i need 2 phone education leeds about a place 4 dylan in school in september, there is a school just round the corner so hopefully can get him in there. hubby will be starting work in the next month or so but i will not be going over til august. am going 2 have the baby here and let dylan finish the school year in the nursery attached 2 the school where i work. stress :dohh: have just put our flat up 4 sale with 2 more estate agents so fingers crossed we get some viewings soon. it's a nightmare keeping it all clean and tidy with the kids always leaving toys around....and juice cups....and half eaten biscuits...i feel like i never stop picking stuff up off the floor!!! :growlmad: anyway off 2 morrissons in a while 2 do some shopping! joy! NOT!!!Click to expand...


sounds like it's all going well for you then hon :)

ringing the school is a good idea. if you do it straight away then they'll be able to give you a decision in plenty of time you would think. this must happen a lot, people moving into a new area and all...

enjoy your food shopping :) i don't mind it if i go with my best mate. hate going with OH though. we always end up spending more and he wanders off to look at stuff. bit like shopping with a small child really :D

abz xx


----------



## Missy86

Hello everyone

I am freaking out cos someone I know had her little boy yesterday, that means it my turn next.
Also she was in labour 22 hours before they decided to do a c-secton, scary


----------



## jolou

i think its hitting us all at the mo reading a few of the other threads! 

you never know you might be like my friend who made it to hospital just intime, she delivered 20 min after arriving lol think in total she was in labour for a couple of hours! how lucky is that! theres me who started at 8am sunday morning and was 7:30pm monday night untill i had sophie lol


----------



## Missy86

jolou said:


> i think its hitting us all at the mo reading a few of the other threads!
> 
> you never know you might be like my friend who made it to hospital just intime, she delivered 20 min after arriving lol think in total she was in labour for a couple of hours! how lucky is that! theres me who started at 8am sunday morning and was 7:30pm monday night untill i had sophie lol

I know I keep switching from wishing he was here to crapping myself that I am gonna me a mum


----------



## BabeeAngel

my labour with aubrey was 3 1/2 hours from water breaking to delivery...lets hope this one is the same!


----------



## LogansMama

Missy86 said:


> Also she was in labour 22 hours before they decided to do a c-secton, scary

That was me... except 18 hours in labor before they got me to agree to a section....

And OMG - I saw my my friend today that had her baby in December and has THE horror labor story! She was in labor - pushing baby out. Baby was almost out - they could SEE the head. BUT - his heartrate dropped... turned out she needed an emergency c-section - cord was wrapped around his neck. She told me the nurse had to literally SHOVE him back up inside her!!!! OOOOUUUCCCHHHH! Luckily - it all ended fine - but my god - SHOVE him back up into her??? Thats disturbing!


----------



## LogansMama

So - BEST time ever at the chiropractor today. I totally recommend it if you are feeling big and uncomfortable! I feel GREAT now. Before I went I was having hip and back pain, not to mention - baby was positioned weird and was hurting my tummy - right near my belly button - it felt like a bruise. Well - once he adjusted me - baby moved right over, the bruised feeling went away, and my hips and back feel great! I can totally see how a chiropractor could help a breech baby move now too. I swear - it was like he got my hips aligned right and baby fell right into place! I can even BREATHE better now. GO! Its so worth it. I am going back every 2 weeks now until I deliver!


----------



## babyhope

OMG! Am I the only who has bought baby ANYTHING??? I seriously have not bought one thing! I have some reasons...1) I am still unsure on the sex of the baby, hopefully find out for sure if it is a boy on the 27th and 2) Where I am from everyone always says wait until after the baby shower. At my last baby shower I got everything I needed so I'd hate to buy some things and then get the same stuff at the shower, plus my house is so tiny I don't even know where to start putting stuff. My parents are buying the crib and are already bugging me about which one I want:shrug:


----------



## DWandMJ

babyhope said:


> OMG! Am I the only who has bought baby ANYTHING??? I seriously have not bought one thing! I have some reasons...1) I am still unsure on the sex of the baby, hopefully find out for sure if it is a boy on the 27th and 2) Where I am from everyone always says wait until after the baby shower. At my last baby shower I got everything I needed so I'd hate to buy some things and then get the same stuff at the shower, plus my house is so tiny I don't even know where to start putting stuff. My parents are buying the crib and are already bugging me about which one I want:shrug:

I haven't bought anything either for the same reasons.... Although I've looked.
We go back for an additional gender scan at 25 weeks. I'm being told that my side of the family is planning a shower in my hometown about 90 miles away and my in laws are throwing one here locally:) so we'll see how well stocked the nursery will be. Once we can confirm the babys gender we'll get the nursery paint color and decorations at least taken care of.


----------



## LogansMama

I've only bought a couple little outfits and 1 pack of diapers so far - although I guess its different for me since I have most of what we need already...

With my first though - I didn't shop until after the baby shower either. I wanted to see what we would get first - then buy what we still needed. I did buy a few outfits beforehand though.


----------



## tootsie2

:D

I am due on May 31st with my second child. We already have a daughter together who will be 4 in March. My partner also has a son who will be 20 in april!

We had our 20 week scan on 11th january and our baby is healthy.

We do not know the sex as going to go for a surprise this time as this will be our last child :baby:


----------



## maybebaby3

babyhope said:


> OMG! Am I the only who has bought baby ANYTHING??? I seriously have not bought one thing! I have some reasons...1) I am still unsure on the sex of the baby, hopefully find out for sure if it is a boy on the 27th and 2) Where I am from everyone always says wait until after the baby shower. At my last baby shower I got everything I needed so I'd hate to buy some things and then get the same stuff at the shower, plus my house is so tiny I don't even know where to start putting stuff. My parents are buying the crib and are already bugging me about which one I want:shrug:

i haven't bought anything either! apart from a teeny cuddly toy!


----------



## insomnimama

I'm not buying anything either- won't find out the sex of the baby till birth plus just had a baby so it seems silly. 

Am going to pick up the Phil & Teds today though! :happydance: We'll be able to use it on (current) insomnibaby and then hopefully when his little cousin comes to visit take them both for walks. :) in March


----------



## insomnimama

Almost forgot... had an apt this morning and got ultrasound results-- turns out the placenta is anterior (but high) which explains why I didn't feel anything till recently. This one is very active, in stark contrast to my last who was a lazy little bugger up till he learned how to crawl :rofl: . Doc had to chase Insomnifetus around with a Doppler this morning!


----------



## MartaMi

*cmharbour, tootsie2* - welcome :flower: 
*Missy86* - don't tell me about giving birth. I'm still not used to the idea that I'm pregnant:haha:
*babyhope *- I haven't bought anything either. We have loads of time so I can start buying things a little before birth. Although we don't have to buy a lot.

So, had my mw appointment today. Everything is okey, mw praised me for gaining weight. I weigh 92 lbs. Babyboys length is 19 cm, weight 400g. It doesn't match with my weeks measurements but how can he be a big boy if my bump is so small. We discussed about what I'll do when stay on mat.leave. She asked if I'm going for swimming or something. I'll think about swimming but mainly I'll be running. I just love the way it makes me feel and it is so good to take a bath after running. No bath can be so good :winkwink: 
I'll put you a bump pic also. Made today, so 22+6
 



Attached Files:







204.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Windmills

Can't find my last post about it, but for anyone who asked/wished me luck.. my little girl doesn't appear to have downs or any other chromosomal disorder after a FIFTY MINUTE scan with my consultant :wacko: She does however have a blockage or obstruction somewhere around her right kidney that doesn't affect her bladder. I have to have scans at 30, 34, 36 and 38 weeks.. and possibly 32. I've also got appointments on the weeks inbetween :wacko: I'll be living at the hospital. I've got the midwife appointments to go to aswell!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies. 

How is everyone? Well we have bought lots of things so far! and I am just ordering our pushchair as we tried it in the car today, we are getting the loola up (just picking the colour! ) and its 100 pounds cheaper in boots! I love it. I also bought my cot and bedding yesterday which will stay at my parents till the nursery is done! I bought my first pair of maternity trousers today they are soooo comfy! I dont think I ever want to take them off! 

Hope you are all well! x x x


----------



## xxEMZxx

Part of me really wants to go crazy and spend loadsa money on clothes etc but I'm being sensible and saving my money, only buying what I really need!


----------



## Moongirl

It's taken me ages to read through all the posts, so here goes!!

Katie, it must be reassuring to know how closely they'll be watching your LO to make sure she's ok - and just think, you get loads of scans to check for yourself! :thumbup:

I haven't started buying stuff at all, its beginning to worry me! need to get a bit more organised!! . malpal - lexie's room is gorgeous - before and after!! 

I think i might have started nesting - or caught Abz clearout bug anyway! spent most of last weekend trying to clear out stuff from cupboards, wardrobes etc. I need to make baby space :winkwink:

Cactus girl - your pic is so cute - and so much clearer than mine! :happydance:

Also wanted to say 'hi' to Lynsey 1986 and Agreeksmom, we're all due on the same date :happydance:

Right think that's me caught up for the moment!

Have a good night all!

:hugs:


----------



## Missy86

katie_xx said:


> Can't find my last post about it, but for anyone who asked/wished me luck.. my little girl doesn't appear to have downs or any other chromosomal disorder after a FIFTY MINUTE scan with my consultant :wacko: She does however have a blockage or obstruction somewhere around her right kidney that doesn't affect her bladder. I have to have scans at 30, 34, 36 and 38 weeks.. and possibly 32. I've also got appointments on the weeks inbetween :wacko: I'll be living at the hospital. I've got the midwife appointments to go to aswell!


Glad they are keeping an eye on you hun x


----------



## quail

hi everyone, has anyone else brought much stuff yet?,as ive brought vests babygros socks hats blankets and ordered my pram but i do have a bit left from my last baby so ive dug them out too, i just love seeing tiny baby things its makes it seem more real,also im really tired at some point throughout the day but then i get a burst of energy in the evening and start cleaning things ,lol.xxx


----------



## Missy86

quail said:


> hi everyone, has anyone else brought much stuff yet?,as ive brought vests babygros socks hats blankets and ordered my pram but i do have a bit left from my last baby so ive dug them out too, i just love seeing tiny baby things its makes it seem more real,also im really tired at some point throughout the day but then i get a burst of energy in the evening and start cleaning things ,lol.xxx

I have brough alot, but it will all get used

Babybath set
Breast pump
Steriliser
Bottles
Changing mat
Changing bag
Nappies
Wipes
Loads of clothes
Dummies
2 bears
Prob more but I cant remember off the top of my head lol
Also ordered Moses basket and Pram


----------



## MartaMi

Wow Missy86. That is a lot :thumbup:


----------



## jolou

evening ladies.

I have bought a couple of things, or at least other people have lol so far i have

bottles
steriliser
2 changing bags (one is my christmas present off my sis the other a freebie from boots cos OH wont use mine...men)
pram with the car seat
nappies
wipes
a johnson box with all johnson products in
a set for the cot which had a bumper, quilt, fleece blanket and flat sheet in
all sorts of little tops and a few trousers
a pack of vests
a little bear
some more fleece blankets
and some bibs

think thats about it, we will be going to get the cot soon and will keep stocking up on nappies and wipes. also need a few more sleepsuits as i dont want him to be in just plain white ones that had saved from sophie lol

Katie glad they keeping and eye on LO for you!

welcome to all the new comers :)

im rather tired today so may have missed a few posts lol oo and bubs started moving alot more today once i had some haggis :D 

hope your all doing ok!


----------



## jolou

evening ladies.

I have bought a couple of things, or at least other people have lol so far i have

bottles
steriliser
2 changing bags (one is my christmas present off my sis the other a freebie from boots cos OH wont use mine...men)
pram with the car seat
nappies
wipes
a johnson box with all johnson products in
a set for the cot which had a bumper, quilt, fleece blanket and flat sheet in
all sorts of little tops and a few trousers
a pack of vests
a little bear
some more fleece blankets
and some bibs

think thats about it, we will be going to get the cot soon and will keep stocking up on nappies and wipes. also need a few more sleepsuits as i dont want him to be in just plain white ones that had saved from sophie lol

Katie glad they keeping and eye on LO for you!

welcome to all the new comers :)

im rather tired today so may have missed a few posts lol oo and bubs started moving alot more today once i had some haggis :D 

hope your all doing ok!


----------



## jolou

oo dont know why it did it twice :S


----------



## insomnimama

Katie good they're watching out for your little one :hugs:

My parents surprised me today and have paid for the whole Phil & Ted's, including doubles kit and doubles rain hood :shock: :happydance: 

I am more than thrilled as money is really tight but after doing a lot of research I really had my heart set on the Phil & Teds as a double. The lower end models were all either side by side or basically a bus :rofl: 

We had them over for dinner afterward and all the boys had fun assembling the new toy :)


----------



## babyhope

I AM ADDICTED TO SWEETS! This child loves his junk food:haha:

I made strawberry muffins yesterday (didn't taste that great) and tonight I am making brownies! I can not get enough sweets!


----------



## abz

hey everyone. sorry i've been a bit awol. 

katie hon, i'm glad they are looking after you. you'll get to see your little one a lot and i'm sure all will be fine. thinking of you.

have been clearing out like a mad thing with mum's boot up my bum the whole way. it's all been under duress, but we've got through the worse and getting to the better (everyone says it has to get worse before it gets better...) well tuesday night i just burst into tears as i was so tired and the entire house was in chaos and i felt awful. cue having wednesday and today off work. i was going to take them as holiday but have been given them off sick. my morning sickness has come back with a vengeance the last couple of days so i don't feel too bad about it. and yesterday with me running to the loo and hiding under a duvet a lot of the time we finally cleared out the worst of the stuff. today is mainly tidying and cleaning for all these people. mum has been here over a week now!! we can't thank her enough. she's going tomorrow morning (she wants to clean out my kitchen cupboards :S) and then tomorrow night we are inundated with people staying for my birthday... hopefully i'll have stopped throwing up so much by then...

hope everyone is ok. have had a quick scan through but will catch up properly later.

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies,

Cor there was a lot of posts to read through from the last few days!

Katie I am glad they are keeping an eye on you honey and hope that all is ok.

Bless you Abz - sorry to hear you are feeling rough again (so much for blooming!). Bless your Mum. Just think that once this clearing out and organising is done you won't have to do it again :thumbup:

I am off to my 1st pregnancy yoga class in about 10 mins. I am REALLY looking forward to it. I am ashamed to admit I have not done any self practice since my morning sickness kicked in around 8 weeks :blush: I am hoping that going to a teacher-lead practice once a week will help to motivate me to do a few self practices at home in between lessons. 

I bought a couple of pregnancy exercise DVD's before Christmas which are still on the kitchen counter from when I took them out of the envelope :blush: I have promised myself that I will give one of them a go over the weekend. THERE I have put it in writing now - Ladies you must punish me if I do not keep my word!!!!!!!!!

Oops - 10 minutes are up so time to go!

Have a great evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## A3my

Hi everyone, I've just bought myself a foetal heart monitor becasue I got all worried yesterday that LO wasnt moving (he's more than made up for it today!). Its brilliant, really reassuring xxx


----------



## jolou

i was getting worried myself over the weekend that bubs wasnt moving, i just stuffed myself with haggis yesterday and he hasnt stopped going mental since lol i think they go quite when they are growing. ive noticed his kicks today are alot stronger too!

frufru im sure u will get into those dvd's eventually, ive been good and kept on my wii fit at least once a week.

abz get you with the sorting out! i wish i had someone here to boost me to do mine lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies! 

Well my wii fit is still in its box and probably wont come out until after May! I had a few quiet days and didnt feel much movement but then she has a mad day to make up for it! Well we are in the new house ... is it normal to feel weird about living in a new house to start with? I keep getting over worried about things, and currently have so many boxes to unpack. Ahh i now have my car seat as well which is still in its box but I cant wait to get it out and have a play! 

How is everyone today?x xx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies... This thread is crazy. I post something. Then I come back - an there are PAGES of posts that I didn't read that are BEFORE the post I made.... SO - sorry that I didn't respond to some of the stuff you ladies have written. I will think I'm caught up and then it turns out I've missed a bunch. 

Anyhow--- My feet are really swollen today. Like twice the size as normal. Not sure if I should be worried or not. I did wear heels today - which I rarely wear anymore... but stilll..... I called my aunt (she's and OB nurse) and was told to just put my feet up. She said if they are still bad in the morning, or if I get a headache or any other weird symptoms that I should call my doctor. So - at least I have a good excuse right now to just sit on the couch and do nothing....


----------



## A3my

I have fat ankles, when I take my socks off there is a wedge mark left - very attractive! Keep you poor feet up and make sure you get looked after :winkwink:


----------



## maybebaby3

abz - hope u feel better soon

katie - am glad that the docs r keeping a close eye on u and your baby!

hope&faith - it is normal 2 feel strange moving 2 a new house. i'm sure it'll feel like home soon!!!

am so tired. both kids not been sleeping well this week so of course neither have i and hubby in uk means no1 2 help out! glad he comes back 2moro, tho dont know how long 4! am at work but luckily have a free period so thought i'd drop in 2 c how every1 is!!!


----------



## malpal

Maybebaby3 When do you think you will be moving?? 
It must feel so stressful moving houses/country when pregnant, i don't know how you ladies do it! 
We have to spend all weekend car hunting! Am getting really bored of it now and just want to find one. TRouble is my hubby is a perfectionist and his cars are always kept immaculate, so trying to find one that has been loved as much as one of ours is really difficult. 
Am off to take Lexie for her injections in awhile, not looking forward to that! 
Hope everyone is well and have good days xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Thanks everyone :hugs: 
I'm having a really super paranoid day today- convinced myself my waters are leaking, can't be that convinced though as I'm still sitting at my desk! and now I've just talking myself into having group b strep. SO glad it's the weekend, it's been a stressful week! Only 4 hours 18 minutes til home time :)


----------



## A3my

Katie_XX - i've had the waters breaking paranoia too :) i think its just a leaky thing associated with pregnancy :blush: I'm always told I'm being neurotic x


----------



## jolou

ditto! if i dont wear a panty liner and have say coloured underwear on they actually look like ive wet myself and im worrying then that something is leaking lol i then have to tell myself off :)

how is everyone doing? 

logan i feel for ur swollen feet, mine have been swelling but not as bad as yours by the sound of things, and my fingers omg i can see in a months time my ring will have to come off :( i also get that lovely sock mark on the ankles and stays for ever!

ive woken up with such a sore throat! its doing my head in today. ive been such a lazy so and so today, it started off good, i done the hoovering, washing is out of the machine had a little tidy up and cleaned the kitchen sink and drainer but then i sat down turned on the comp and cant be bothered with anything! ive even logged onto an online game a play now and then in the evening (world of warcraft..yes im a bigggg geek lol), i rarely log on there in day but im soo lazy today. oh and my lunch made me heave! i think i may need to go buy sweeties lol


----------



## Windmills

Ugh, is it possible to get late onset morning sickness? I nearly vomited walking past the Indian takeaway last night, and then again this morning when I walked past a house that smelled like eggs :blush: 
jolou I want to have a lazy day! I'm SO tired, I don't know what's wrong with me? I'm going to bed well between 9 and 10 every night and getting up at 7, I really really shouldn't feel as awful as I do! Looking forward to a lie in on Sunday :happydance:
1 hour 48 minutes til the weekend :happydance:


----------



## malpal

Katie... you've read the thread in 2nd tri re the lots os discharge and group b strep!!!!! Me too and i have been googling all afternoon convincing myself i have it! 

I have to get on with making dinner but i just can't be arsed! Am going to have a nice cuppa first, before i do anything xxx


----------



## jolou

i read that thread aswel! i had to take myself away from the computer so i wouldnt google lol.

just made some rice krispie cakes with sophie, think we done too many lol. 

feeling rather annoyed right now, i had made plans with my mum to take her to my granddads tomorrow to sort out his new tv, take sophie with us since they both dont get to see her as much as they used to since we moved and i only have her every other weekend. i get a phonecall saying my aunt has invited herself with us...i know i shoudlnt moan but argh can i not have an afternoon alone with my mum and granddad without her taking over! its not just that, they now want to go elsewhere after going to granddads, somewhere i dont fancy going and want me to get to mums for half 10 in the morning, saturdays is our lazy morning day where we take our time getting ready to go out, now im going to have be up as if its a school morning...why do people have to butt in your plans arghhhhhh i got so annoyed when i came off the phone i just cried...i think im having one of those days lol

ok rant over! :)


----------



## jolou

has anyone else been nosing at the third tri section...its rather scary over there! i realised yesterday i only have a week and a half before im in third tri..... thats rather scary and exciting at the same time!


----------



## maybebaby3

malpal said:


> Maybebaby3 When do you think you will be moving??
> It must feel so stressful moving houses/country when pregnant, i don't know how you ladies do it!
> We have to spend all weekend car hunting! Am getting really bored of it now and just want to find one. TRouble is my hubby is a perfectionist and his cars are always kept immaculate, so trying to find one that has been loved as much as one of ours is really difficult.
> Am off to take Lexie for her injections in awhile, not looking forward to that!
> Hope everyone is well and have good days xxxx

hubby prob leaving mid feb (he there at mo but coming back 2mo) i'm planning 2 have baby here and go in early august. my son is in nursery attached 2 school here so i want him 2 see the year out. i am petrified about leaving the country. both our sets of parents are here and in uk we won't have any help at all so i am freaking out a bit. hubby really hates his job here and it feels like the end of the road here but i was in town 2day and felt like crying about the whole thing, thinking i'll hardly ever see my mum when i see her every day now! :cry:


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou said:


> has anyone else been nosing at the third tri section...its rather scary over there! i realised yesterday i only have a week and a half before im in third tri..... thats rather scary and exciting at the same time!

yeah i know what u feel! time has flown!!!:wacko:


----------



## Mork

OMG 3rd tri is sooooo close - I am soooo scared!!!!!!! x


----------



## Mrs A

ditto ^^ xxxx


----------



## Windmills

3rd tri is still foreverrr away for me!


----------



## quail

hi everyone,well i went out for my meal last night, and guess what,my ibs came on with a vengence when i got home,lucky i was home so looks like ive got to keep taking my medication for the time being,i have a wedding to go to tommorow so gonna take some tabs with me,is anyone else feeling there baby kicking really high up not all the time but it sometimes feels higher than my bump?how much weight have you all gained so far? i have gained 9lbs but i already started off overweight so im quite pleased with that,hope you are all well.xxx


----------



## jolou

oh no quail sorry to hear ur ibs flared up again. 

i have had the odd kick in the ribs..at least it feels that way!
9llbs is good! i have put on 2 stone :( tho the majority of that was over christmas, ive stayed the same weight now for about 2 weeks. ahh well i know i can loose it and atm some days im just not hungry.


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:24 weeks today:happydance:

Week 23 went by so fast, I can't believe I am 6 months now! OMG, third trimester is coming soon, I am so excited! I am already feeling like I need to pee ALL the time, I think baby is dancing on my bladder! I am also hungry all the time too....worried if I gained too much weight this month, as my sweet tooth kicked in, I don't have a scale here so I wont know until Wednesday at my next doctor's appointment....where they will also confirm if I am having a boy or not! I can't wait, I feel like I can't buy anything until I KNOW FOR SURE!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im Due May 7th with my first :) Im so excited :D :) xxx


----------



## jolou

morning ladies!

I feel as fresh as a daisy today! We usually have Sophie wake up at least once in the night trying to get into bed with us (but with me gettin bigger there aint much room for wriggle bum), we do let her if its after half 5 but not any earlier, last night tho she didnt wake up at all, not untill 7 am! bliss, she is normally wide awake by 6 regardless if she woke up in the night or not, we are both up and dressed and im nearly ready to go out just have the make up and hair to do.

Mark had his first baby dream last night, that we had a girl not a boy and for some reason i wasnt about it was just him and his mum lookin after the baby lol (nothing bad had happened to me apparently i just wasnt there) it was 2nd day home and baby hadnt woken up for a feed all day, mark was asking him mum when she was due one etc...he said he is starting to feel like "oh my god what do i do" i said dont worry it will all come natural, i had no clue what i was gonna do with sophie but i didnt let it panic me too much, her dad wasnt one for panicing, very just go with the flow, which works well i think, couldnt say that to mark tho! mark now wants to buy a book or something bless him.


----------



## maybebaby3

supriseBump_x said:


> Im Due May 7th with my first :) Im so excited :D :) xxx

i'm due 7th may 2!!! congrats and welcome :hugs: do u know what u r having? i'm having a little boy.


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou - glad u got a decent night's sleep. my kids have both been awful sleep-wise lately and both get up a few times a night and try their luck getting in my bed! have been going 2 work like a zombie! roll on maternity leave. only 3 months 3 days 2 go :dance: :happydance:


----------



## quail

hi all well im gonna get ready for the dreaded posh wedding in a min,my mum has told me and my bro not to show her up:shrug::winkwink:but if im bored i have to fill time somehow:haha:will chat later when i get back.xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Have a lovely day quail!


----------



## Missy86

quail said:


> hi everyone,well i went out for my meal last night, and guess what,my ibs came on with a vengence when i got home,lucky i was home so looks like ive got to keep taking my medication for the time being,i have a wedding to go to tommorow so gonna take some tabs with me,is anyone else feeling there baby kicking really high up not all the time but it sometimes feels higher than my bump?how much weight have you all gained so far? i have gained 9lbs but i already started off overweight so im quite pleased with that,hope you are all well.xxx

Mine has come back to Quail, had a chinese the other day with flared it up


----------



## maybebaby3

malpal - is it you who has bought the icandy peach blossom? i am considering getting the double version as i think there will still be times when my 2yr old will need 2 go in it. have u got it already? if so is it easy 2 steer? i was thinking of a phil and teds but have seen some awful reviews. also if you dont mind me asking how much did it cost u?


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. I'm feeling really down right now. My little lovebug (ds) is sleeping at his grandmas today. This is only the 2nd time since he was born that we have ever slept apart. He loved it last time (they spoil him rotten) - so no worries for him - but I'm LONELY! I miss snuggling with him. We know he will have to stay a night or two when I go into labor though - so I want him to be comfortable with it - and I don't want him to think the first time he goes away that we come home with a new baby either! 

Also - since he was spending the night - dh and I were supposed to have a date night. That was a big bust though... All we did was fight. I'm so aggravated by him. I don't even want to speak to him anymore! I won't get into all the details but One TINY part was when I asked him to feel my belly - the baby was moving like CRAZY - and he REFUSED to touch me. WTF? He said he "just didn't want to!". Whatever. He's such a jerk. That was NOT what the arguing was about - but that happened at the start of it all.... 

AND - my groin area hurts today. ITs so weird. Its like all my muscles in between my legs in that area are super sore - like I pulled them all or something! What does that mean?

I go to the doctor on Tuesday - so if its still bothering me then, I'll ask about it. Anyone else get that kind-of pain? 

I also have my glucose test then.... fun!

Anyways - on the upside - my In-laws gave us money to buy the bed for DS, so I ordered it yesterday. Thats exciting at least! Can't wait till it comes and gets set up. OOOOoooo - and I am 26 weeks now - and in DOUBLE DIGITS for days now! Only 98 days till my due date! WOW! 

Well - thanks for listening to me complain. Talk to you all later....


----------



## maybebaby3

aww logansmama sorry that u had a rubbish night! men can be so weird sometimes!!! i have soreness like you say, it feels like something is pulling down. i have a lot of pain due 2 spd so i just thought it must be related somehow. i had bad spd with ds but not so bad with dd 4 some reason. my midwife told me that having 3 pregnancies in such a short space of time means everything is loose and hasn't recovered yet. joy! i'll be a right mess at the end of this!


----------



## A3my

Hi there, my DH wont touch my bump either :( he wont even listen to the heart beat on my angelsounds monitor. the most annoying thing is that he calls me over the top or paranoid when I worry about things like not feeling baby move.men ay :shrug: xxx


----------



## tinks1984

Hi everyone, im new on here and would like to get to know some people who are due in May. Im a first time mum with an EDD of 27th May, so just over 22 weeks now! : ) My partner works in Windsor and usually get to see him at the weekend. Not this weekend tho as the army have him working : ( sometimes i feel like im doing it alone, theres so much to think about and plan! Is anyone else in a similar situation?
Where abouts is everyone from? Anyone from Hampshire or Windsor area?
Caz xx


----------



## LogansMama

maybebaby - The spd sounds awful When I googled my groin pain, it brought up a bunch of articles about it - but I don't think thats what I have.... mine doesn't seem that bad. Its mostly just when I walk. 

A3my - Men are stupid. I should know better by now - they don't take an interest until baby is a few months old - but I still wish he'd "fake" it or something..... I bet if out cat was freaking pregnant he'd be more interested... UGH. I told him last night I wasn't going to even invite him to the birth cause he doesn't care anyways! (didn't mean it - but said it anyhow!)

tinks - Welcome and congrats. Not in the same situation as you... but know how you feel when it seems like we are in this alone sometimes.....


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama i think that men r in denial abt the baby until it appears and then as u said they have little interest in it coz it doesnt do much! if we go ahead with our move 2 uk dh will not even be at the birth and will miss most of the 1st few months as he will b in the uk and i wil b here. quite sad really :cry:


----------



## Windmills

I think I'm quite lucky with my OH in that respect- he's really excited about everything, loves listening on the doppler when my mw comes and wants to come to ALL my appointments! As you all know though, he's far from the ideal partner :lol:


----------



## LogansMama

maybe - that IS sad. :( Sucks for your DH - he is going to miss out on a lot!

Katie - you are LUCKY to have such an interested partner!

Well - to cheer myself up - I went out to do some UNinterrupted errands - without the little guy having to tag along. Makes things so much easier.... so as much as I miss him - that was nice. And I treated myself to a badly needed pedicure as well. PURE JOY. AND I bought some nice new panties too.... LOL. I got 5 new pairs! Gotta love that!


----------



## Windmills

I know! He's really good in that respect :cloud9: he always talks to her aswell (through my belly button because he's convinced that's where she'll hear him best!)..and sometimes tries to teach her spanish :wacko: :lol:


----------



## LogansMama

katie_xx said:


> he always talks to her aswell (through my belly button because he's convinced that's where she'll hear him best!)

LOL.... Like its a little hole she can hear better through?


----------



## Windmills

Yes! He thinks it'll make his voice get in there to her better or something :lol:


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> I feel as fresh as a daisy today! We usually have Sophie wake up at least once in the night trying to get into bed with us (but with me gettin bigger there aint much room for wriggle bum), we do let her if its after half 5 but not any earlier, last night tho she didnt wake up at all, not untill 7 am! bliss, she is normally wide awake by 6 regardless if she woke up in the night or not, we are both up and dressed and im nearly ready to go out just have the make up and hair to do.
> 
> Mark had his first baby dream last night, that we had a girl not a boy and for some reason i wasnt about it was just him and his mum lookin after the baby lol (nothing bad had happened to me apparently i just wasnt there) it was 2nd day home and baby hadnt woken up for a feed all day, mark was asking him mum when she was due one etc...he said he is starting to feel like "oh my god what do i do" i said dont worry it will all come natural, i had no clue what i was gonna do with sophie but i didnt let it panic me too much, her dad wasnt one for panicing, very just go with the flow, which works well i think, couldnt say that to mark tho! mark now wants to buy a book or something bless him.

Glad you got good sleep! I don't worry about sleep much, my little one is on a stict 9 Pm sleep schedule, he goes to bed just fine and wakes up about 8 am, but then daddy always gets up with him and lets me sleep in....I love my hubby:cloud9:


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Hi ladies. I'm feeling really down right now. My little lovebug (ds) is sleeping at his grandmas today. This is only the 2nd time since he was born that we have ever slept apart. He loved it last time (they spoil him rotten) - so no worries for him - but I'm LONELY! I miss snuggling with him. We know he will have to stay a night or two when I go into labor though - so I want him to be comfortable with it - and I don't want him to think the first time he goes away that we come home with a new baby either!
> 
> Also - since he was spending the night - dh and I were supposed to have a date night. That was a big bust though... All we did was fight. I'm so aggravated by him. I don't even want to speak to him anymore! I won't get into all the details but One TINY part was when I asked him to feel my belly - the baby was moving like CRAZY - and he REFUSED to touch me. WTF? He said he "just didn't want to!". Whatever. He's such a jerk. That was NOT what the arguing was about - but that happened at the start of it all....
> 
> AND - my groin area hurts today. ITs so weird. Its like all my muscles in between my legs in that area are super sore - like I pulled them all or something! What does that mean?
> 
> I go to the doctor on Tuesday - so if its still bothering me then, I'll ask about it. Anyone else get that kind-of pain?
> 
> I also have my glucose test then.... fun!
> 
> Anyways - on the upside - my In-laws gave us money to buy the bed for DS, so I ordered it yesterday. Thats exciting at least! Can't wait till it comes and gets set up. OOOOoooo - and I am 26 weeks now - and in DOUBLE DIGITS for days now! Only 98 days till my due date! WOW!
> 
> Well - thanks for listening to me complain. Talk to you all later....

My son loves to sleep over his grandmas house and he does it on a regular basis:haha: Especially when he is on vacation from school, he will spend 2-3 nights back to back, and I have to say I love it:haha: Hubby and I get to pretend we are teenagers and do what we want (if I wasn't pregnant, we might drink or have friends over). 

As for the fighting I understand about being upset when hubby doesn't want to feel the baby, I got mad about that recently too. Hubby gets so impatient that if he doesn't feel the baby kick in a minute he stops touching my stomach!


----------



## babyhope

Ok sorry I had to post so much, but if I don't i forget everything!

I do feel like I am a lucky one too, although hubby is impatient with feeling the baby he is really interested in it. He likes to go to my doctors appointments and listen to the doppler and whenever we pray he always includes the baby:cloud9: He also loves babies, when are son was born he did most of the hard work, usually handling the baby in public:haha: 

Well today is my no get dressed day and I feel like being lazy and doing nothing. So far we have no plans, oddly and MAGICALLY hubby is cleaning the restroom and has ordered son to clean his room...don't know where this is coming from but I am not going to complain:haha:


----------



## A3my

LogansMama said:


> maybebaby - The spd sounds awful When I googled my groin pain, it brought up a bunch of articles about it - but I don't think thats what I have.... mine doesn't seem that bad. Its mostly just when I walk.
> 
> A3my - Men are stupid. I should know better by now - they don't take an interest until baby is a few months old - but I still wish he'd "fake" it or something..... I bet if out cat was freaking pregnant he'd be more interested... UGH. I told him last night I wasn't going to even invite him to the birth cause he doesn't care anyways! (didn't mean it - but said it anyhow!)
> 
> tinks - Welcome and congrats. Not in the same situation as you... but know how you feel when it seems like we are in this alone sometimes.....

LogansMama - I agree, he was the same with my daughters. He said it doesnt seem real to him at the moment (which is why I try to involve him with feeling baby and listening) - hehe, I thought to myself last night that I wont tell him when any of my next appts are and i'll just do it by myself - didnt mean it like you :dohh:) lucky we can all have a good moan on here! xx


----------



## malpal

maybebaby3 said:


> malpal - is it you who has bought the icandy peach blossom? i am considering getting the double version as i think there will still be times when my 2yr old will need 2 go in it. have u got it already? if so is it easy 2 steer? i was thinking of a phil and teds but have seen some awful reviews. also if you dont mind me asking how much did it cost u?

Yes it is me! Haven't got it yet as it's got a waiting list! Have tried it in the shop though and having gone from a quinny with air filld tyres to this one is lovely. It's so light and very manoverable (compared to my old quinny). I had the twin version which comes with the carrycots and seats and that is rrp at £850, i think the blossom version is around £679. Icandy are clever and don't advertise there prices and all retailers are told to quote the same price. We managed to get 10% of the pushchair and the accessories, so in total we paid £1100. I admit now that i have been very spoilt and my mum and dad have bought it for us. 

xxxxxx


----------



## quail

Missy86 said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone,well i went out for my meal last night, and guess what,my ibs came on with a vengence when i got home,lucky i was home so looks like ive got to keep taking my medication for the time being,i have a wedding to go to tommorow so gonna take some tabs with me,is anyone else feeling there baby kicking really high up not all the time but it sometimes feels higher than my bump?how much weight have you all gained so far? i have gained 9lbs but i already started off overweight so im quite pleased with that,hope you are all well.xxx
> 
> Mine has come back to Quail, had a chinese the other day with flared it upClick to expand...

its terrible isnt it ,you dont know when its gonna come ,hope you feel better soon.xx


----------



## Missy86

quail said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone,well i went out for my meal last night, and guess what,my ibs came on with a vengence when i got home,lucky i was home so looks like ive got to keep taking my medication for the time being,i have a wedding to go to tommorow so gonna take some tabs with me,is anyone else feeling there baby kicking really high up not all the time but it sometimes feels higher than my bump?how much weight have you all gained so far? i have gained 9lbs but i already started off overweight so im quite pleased with that,hope you are all well.xxx
> 
> Mine has come back to Quail, had a chinese the other day with flared it upClick to expand...
> 
> its terrible isnt it ,you dont know when its gonna come ,hope you feel better soon.xxClick to expand...


Thanks hun, hope yors gets better too


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> As for the fighting I understand about being upset when hubby doesn't want to feel the baby, I got mad about that recently too. Hubby gets so impatient that if he doesn't feel the baby kick in a minute he stops touching my stomach!

Just to be clear - we WEREN'T fighting ABOUT that... that was just one stupid thing he did that irritated me in the BEGINNING of the arguing! ... :0


----------



## DWandMJ

Averies measuring perfectly with a healthy heartbeat, but my blood pressure was high at Fridays doctors appointment :( Instead of coming back in four weeks, the doc wants me back in 2. To boot, I gained 8 lbs in five weeks. I'm still on track overall because I'd only gained 3 lbs prior, but god I want to stay under the 200 lb mark. Blah!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi everyone hope you are all having a good weekend.

I have a stinking cold and feeling rough with it. Still struggling sleeping and not sure now if it is just the jet lag or some kind of insomnia!

Am hoping to drag DH out to look at travel systems this morning but he does not seem very interested!! But he is going to have to start taking an interest if he knows whats good for him!

Also at 24 weeks today think LO is now viable!!!


----------



## Windmills

Happy viability day CG :happydance:


----------



## Cactusgirl

katie_xx said:


> Happy viability day CG :happydance:

thanks Katie_xx meant to say in my previous post that it is good they are monitoring you so closely. Fingers crossed everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Thanks :) 
I can't believe how fast time is going, have the first of us started moving over to third tri? That's so scary. :dohh:


----------



## jolou

morning!

logan i have times like that with my OH where something is just niggling me about him and we end up bicering about everything! lol

babyhope your lucky your LO sleeps all the way through, Sophie goes to bed fine at around 8-9 on weekends but on school nights its around 7:30 (proabably why shes awake at 6am!) its just when she wakes up is a pain atm, normally doesnt bother me but im feeling so tired all the time atm. last night was another good night! not sure if its cos we pretended to rub in some of the deep heat stuff on her ankle, which she sprained in school lol.

pretty much a lazy day for me today, il attempt to go for my shower in the next half hour then its ironing day i think. then time for jack bauer and the new season of 24 on sky one tonight! cant wait!


----------



## LogansMama

DW - Glad to hear Averie is doing so well! I hope when you go back your bp is better. Take it easy in the meantime!

Cactus - I hope your cold goes away quickly. Good luck finding a travel system. Thats such a hard choice - what do you like vs can afford etc.... My advice is to go as lightweight as you can. Those infant seats get heavy once you put the baby in them! And congrats on V-day!

Katie - I'm not sure if I'm technically in 3rd tri not or yet... It says 2nd is up to 26 weeks, and 3rd is 27 on.... Right now I'm 26+1, so I GUESS I'm in 3rd tri? (since I've STARTED my 27th week?). WOWZERS. I haven't made the move official yet though... but I have been lurking in there.


----------



## jolou

yep technically from wednesday onward i guess im in my 27th week....some of the threads thats on there i cant relate to at all at the mo so feel a bit weird in there but i have been lurking hehe

i have just had my lunch of steak, chips and veg and it was yummy altho i still need something else to eat and no idea what, i fancy something sweet with custard but i only have the custard :( im in no state to be going outta the house today my hair is a mess and im in the scruffiest clothes ever lol il have to make do with craving it me thinks!

i told mark this morning that we only have 101 days till due date soo we have under 100 days till my c-section (still dunno date) lol he said i cant remind him as he has sooo much study for his CIPD he needs to finish before then lol


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> yep technically from wednesday onward i guess im in my 27th week....some of the threads thats on there i cant relate to at all at the mo so feel a bit weird in there but i have been lurking hehe

I know what you mean, I have been peeking in to third trimester but they all seem sooo much farther along! I am excited to get there cuz that means baby is coming sooner but I am so glad we move our May thread too, cuz I really love the May thread!


----------



## hope&faith09

Ahh i thought I still had two weeks till third tri but i guess its just over one week! Thats a bit scary! Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. we are still sorting the new house is starting to look good but so much to do before may! 

Anyways off to watch wild at heart! I love this programme on a Sunday night!


----------



## LogansMama

I'm getting so anxious for my appt on Tuesday! I feel like its been a long time since my last checkup! Really its only been a month - which is normal - but it FEELS long!
Between my normal appts, specialist visits, and a sick visit, most of my other appts have been much less time in between visits!

Anyhow - I know baby is okay - cause I can feel him moving lots... but I still look forward to hearing the heartbeat, and getting reassurance from the doctor that all is well. I also have my glucose test - which I'm NOT looking forward to - but at the same time, am somewhat excited about? Is that weird???? 

I'm also anxious to get my BP taken - curious as to what it is. Usually I'm very low - but I have this feeling it will be higher this time.... And I'm curious about the swelling I have - and if my pee will be normal this time.... I guess the swelling I had the other day (even though its much better now - its still there a little), has made me a bit nervous. Just really hoping all this is not the start of toxemia! 

And I want to ask about the groin pain I've been having too....

I'm pretty sure its all normal stuff - nothing to concern myself with - but I'll feel better once the doctor says it! 

So - thats all for me for now! Hope you are all well.


----------



## A3my

Hi there, I cant wait for my appt on Weds, its only been a month for me too but it feels like forever. Just want reassurance that everythings ticking along as its meant to! I'll be a bit embarassed too though, I burnt my stomach with the side of the iron the other day and it looks like I've been slashed. Serves me right for ironing in my undies :blush: x


----------



## LogansMama

A3my said:


> ] I burnt my stomach with the side of the iron the other day and it looks like I've been slashed. Serves me right for ironing in my undies :blush: x

OUCH!:wacko:


----------



## babyhope

A3my said:


> Hi there, I cant wait for my appt on Weds, its only been a month for me too but it feels like forever. Just want reassurance that everythings ticking along as its meant to! I'll be a bit embarassed too though, I burnt my stomach with the side of the iron the other day and it looks like I've been slashed. Serves me right for ironing in my undies :blush: x

Ouch! That sounds awful! 

I have an appointment Wednesday too and it does feel like it has been a long time, 4 weeks! I am excited because at my last appointment dr. said it looked like a boy but that he couldn't confirm it til my next appointment...so I am dying to find out! I feel like I can't buy anything or help my mom plan the baby shower or think of names because I don't know what it is for sure! HE BETTER TELL ME!!!!:haha: 

I am a little nervous about the glucose test, when I had my son six years ago I didn't mind the drink and I passed, but this time I am much heavier and I am scared I will fail and then have to go on a diet...omg I can't even imagine going on a diet pregnant!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

I do remember thinking the drink was gonna be really horrible last time, and then it wasn't AS bad as I imagined it would be. I had orange last time, this time my drink is red.... Feeling a little nervous about it! LOL. I hope it doesn't make me puke. And I REALLY hope I pass so I don't have to do the 3 hour test.


----------



## abz

what is this glucose test you guys are talking about? do we do it in the UK? haven't heard of it before...

well i was off work at the end of last week as morning sickness came back with one hell of a vengeance. started feeling better on saturday. it was my birthday yesterday. was sick again after my birthday dinner last night and i'm gagging at work this morning but didn't feel i could take any more time off really. especially given i went out for dinner for my birthday, ha. ah well. i'm 27 now. feel like i've made the transition from 'young' to 'getting older' ha. maybe being pregnant has helped that. you can't help you feel more adult when you are married with a kid on the way somehow...

sorry i haven't been able to do individual replies but there was so much to catch up on!!

abz xx


----------



## malpal

Aw abz sorry your feeling horrid. And on your birthday! Hope you feel better soon hun xx

In the UK we only have the glucose intolerance test if anything is picked up in the urine tests at the mw's, or i believe if there is a certain history of diabetics in the family. 
Logansmama... you bought back horrid memories ofthe start of my toxemia which start at 28 weeks with my daughter. I am hugely paranoid about my bp because like you normal have really low bp. At my booking appt my bottom line was only 50, so when i had my fall and it went to 85, for me that was high. Thing is i think if the mw's don't look back and check then how the helll is she suppose to know if it's normal for me. 

I am having a huge amount of movements now and i can now distinguish between each twin, so i feel so relieved now that i can definately feel both. 

I am now having a long wait for my tesco shopping to be delivered, suppose to be between 11-1, but i have just used the last teabag, i only have enough milk for Lexie 's cereal and no bread! And i'm starving !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have good days everyone xxxx

Oh Jolou did you sort out your cot hun????


----------



## jolou

morning all.

my next appointment to be checked over isnt untill the 1st march so its a 5 week gap, i have my glucose test the week before but they dont do a check up then i dont think, i got told to make my normal app with my MW a week after having it, they do it slightly different here, i have to have bloods done first, then that sugary drink, wait 2 hours then bloods done again. ergh so boring but OH has taken the whole day off to come keep me company lol.

whats this groin pain your talking about logan? the reason i ask is i have this pain around that area too, its more like a dull ache, as if i have had lots of sex or something lol sorry slightly graphic but thats the only way to describe it, when i get this pain/ache i cant cross my legs without it aching! so annoying.

malpal, no we didnt, i ended up going out with all the girls in my family :) there was me, sophie, mum, my aunt and my 2 cousins james and becky (i say the girls, james has always gone out with us so its like he is one of us! think he glad im having a boy so he has another in the family lol) my sister was working so she missed out :( had a lovely day then went out for dinner with OH and sophie, my sis came round in the evening which was nice but i always end up watching reallllly dodgy stuff with her on sky, i wont go into details but one show had a section about "chicks with dicks" that was an eye opener! 
We do know what got we are getting tho! its the one from ikea in the darker wood (think the one u have for lexie) we were going to go for the white cot as our bedroom furniture is white and he will be sleeping in our room until he is 1 (hopefully we can afford to move by then) but then we thought i wouldnt choose to do his own room with white furniture so why buy a white cot just so it matches our room, especially when it can be used as a bed for a small while. Another thing that sold it for me was i remember the exact range when Sophie was born (i would have bought it back then but already had her nursery done) so i know ikea must keep this range a while since its already been 5 yrs or more lol so will be easier to do his room up to match.

mmm not sure if i made sense there!

Mark and Sophie both seen bubs move last night, he was proper giving it some in my stomach and they thought it was hilarious...yea you try having your insides kicked like a football lol

Ok i now need another bowl of ready brek, no idea whats up with me atm i cant get full!


----------



## maybebaby3

abz - my midwife told me that here they do the glucose test only if your bmi is under or over the norm. we follow uk so i imagine that it is the same there.

malpal - do u think that the seats of the icandy would be 2 small 4 an almost 3yr old? i wouldnt like 2 spend the money only 2 find out erin wouldnt fit!

any1 have experience of the philandteds sport buggy? i have read some good reviews and some rubbish ones and dont know which 2 trust. it would work out cheaper than the icandy, but i do love the icandy. oh says we cant afford it tho! boo!


----------



## abz

well i have been sick at work. and today the dreaded happened. someone else came into the loos just after i'd rushed in to be sick. so i managed to leave again and go outside instead, ha. i only had water in me, but gah. so i can't wait for the disabled loo to be back in action so i can be sick in private!! although it would be better if the sickness just stopped so i wouldn't have to vex about toilet options, ha.

abz xx


----------



## jolou

they do the test over here if bmi is over/under a certain number and also if there is a family history of diabetes, well my bmi is defo over thanks to the lovely wii telling me so lol and my dad is diabetic, whats funny is they didnt test me last time at all, just checked my urine, funny how some areas do different things!

just had a phonecall from MW, i phoned up last week where the MWs are based here in a old hospital asking about the HiP forms, i was told to just phone my gp surgery and ask them to leave a note for my MW who is there today to leave a signed form for me to pick up, i did that got told thats. MW just phoned asking what i wanted, did the receptionist not bother writing the message down? lol then also said she needs to see me first before giving me a form so gotta be there for 12, not sure if she checks me but i wont complain if she does :) tho i dunno if she wants a urine sample and i dont think i can hold off going to the loo for another half hour im busting! lol


----------



## jolou

aww abz it sucks about your MS have you any ginger biscuits or anything? i have been feeling sick alot lately but *touch wood* not been sick, ive been eating the biscuits and drinking the ginger beer.


----------



## A3my

babyhope said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, I cant wait for my appt on Weds, its only been a month for me too but it feels like forever. Just want reassurance that everythings ticking along as its meant to! I'll be a bit embarassed too though, I burnt my stomach with the side of the iron the other day and it looks like I've been slashed. Serves me right for ironing in my undies :blush: x
> 
> Ouch! That sounds awful!
> 
> I have an appointment Wednesday too and it does feel like it has been a long time, 4 weeks! I am excited because at my last appointment dr. said it looked like a boy but that he couldn't confirm it til my next appointment...so I am dying to find out! I feel like I can't buy anything or help my mom plan the baby shower or think of names because I don't know what it is for sure! HE BETTER TELL ME!!!!:haha:
> 
> I am a little nervous about the glucose test, when I had my son six years ago I didn't mind the drink and I passed, but this time I am much heavier and I am scared I will fail and then have to go on a diet...omg I can't even imagine going on a diet pregnant!!!!Click to expand...

hello - it looks worse than it is now that its all scabby and red, feel really silly! the MW will think I am nuts :D Roll on wednesday though.

Have you been eating heathyly? I'm sure you'd only fail if you ate loads of sweet sugary stuff. I put my glucose levels up with my first pregnancy because I gorged on chocolate ice-cream  xx


----------



## abz

oh god i feel so sick and the sandwich man is late :(

all ginger biscuits do jolou is give me indigestion. so then i have two problems. i feel so sick that i don't know whether eating is a good idea, but if i don't eat i'll feel worse and worse :( i thought i was through this. and i can't take any more time off work really. waargh.

abz xx


----------



## malpal

A3my... i too have had the dreaded burn with the iron! It was really sore for ages and didn't help cause my jeans were rubbing it! And yes i too was ironing in my undies! xx

Maybebaby3... the icandy seats have a removable inner which you can take out allowing them to cater for bigger children. TBH they still are fairly small though. Insominmama has just bought a phil and teds, maybe she would be able to give you the low down on that one. xx

And i'm still waiting for Tesco's!!! I'm wasting away i'm so hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! 

Well I had the worst night last night awake all night and kept getting cramp like pains at random intervals during the night, mixed with sickness and everything else. So Im really hoping everything is ok and I get a better nights sleep tonight. 

On the plus side I get to pick up my pushchair today and I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday! So a fairly busy week! x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Abz - Happy birthday for yesterday - sorry to hear you are feeling poorly again!

Ladies - I am really struggling emotionally at the moment. I have just posted a thread about it. I am normally a cups half full type of person but the last couple of days I am just finding everything completely overwhelming and have found myself crying my heart out over the smallest things. Made a complete fool of myself in Mothercare yesterday by starting to cry as there were too many things to look at and take in!! :blush:

I know it is probably just hormones, tiredness as jet lag still there and my bad cold making me feel rough but just feeling very sorry for myself!! :cry:

Sure I will be better tomorrow!


----------



## A3my

I keep getting really tingly lips - has anyone else had that? They are quite chapped so Ive been taking vitamins to help but they just come over all tingly every now and again x


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith i had cramps last night in my belly. they started getting quite bad and i was starting 2 worry that i was goin in2 prem labour! luckily they stopped. didnt feel baby move 4 a while so was starting 2 get worried but then he started kicking around again. called in sick as was stressed about the cramps and lack of movement. am ok now tho.

abz hope u feel better soon

malpal thanks for the info!

insomnimama any low down on the philandteds would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

cactusgirl hope u feel back 2 normal soon :hugs:


----------



## jolou

aw abz i really do hope u feel better soon xx

cactus girl, its most likely hormones, Friday i had a day like that, anything would set me off crying, i actually lost it in the evening and locked myself in the loo just crying! i had OH and Sophie at the door asking if i was ok lol poor soph had no clue why mummy was crying but she was ever so loving when i came creeping out.

just got back from MW and she wants to move my gt test forward to the 8ths feb (orig 22nd) as she is away after the 22nd and wants to see me and my results, plus she worked out id be 30 weeks by the 22nd and wants me to have it as close to 28 weeks as poss, least it means i get to see her sooner rather than later again :)


----------



## abz

i am going to see my mw soon. it's been 8 weeks since my last mw appointment with the scan in the middle. it just seems like such an awfully long time. i've forgotten when it is it's so long. but i think it's in feb... otherwise i've missed it... ha. 

have had a yummy sandwich and hopefully tummy will settle now :)

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww Cactus Girl, emotions are running high with me too I keep feeling very overwhelmed and like I cant cope with things like there is too much to do before May but I keep having to tell myself to relax but it doesnt really work. As for the crying thats me most days over the randomest things. Hope your feeling a bit more upbeat soon. x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

thanks guys!! It is good to hear I am not alone!! I knew you would make me feel better!!

It is just the uncontrollable crying where I am just completely sobbing my heart out, gasping for breath and it's all because I can't find the trousers I want to wear!! :wacko:


xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Yup thats me! But because there were no coco pops in the house! haha. I think my OH thinks im going crazy! Im putting it all down to hormones! x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

those hormones r crazy things! lol!


----------



## jolou

a few weeks back i was crying because i forgot to take the salmon out of the freezer to defrost for tea....

fridays episode first off was because my plans were changing ever so slightly on the saturday then after that everything would make me cry lol oh the joys of pregnancy eh :)


----------



## maybebaby3

indeed and the men think we have gone crazy!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

My oh keeps telling me im just over tired and hormonal ... i went crazy i was crying saying you think im tired now just wait until the baby arrives! Well OH has juat ordered a skip to be delivered to the old house so we can get rid of the last of the rubbish in the house and all the furniture we have replaced! 

I just sat down and worked out how many words I need to write a day to make sure all my work is done before May. At the moment its only 220 words, I think thats very managable so I have now set that as my target and hopefully I can become a bit less stressed! x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

sounds like a reasonable target!!! good luck!


----------



## Cactusgirl

hope&faith 220 words when you put it that way does sound more manageable!!


----------



## A3my

hope&faith09 said:


> My oh keeps telling me im just over tired and hormonal ... i went crazy i was crying saying you think im tired now just wait until the baby arrives! Well OH has juat ordered a skip to be delivered to the old house so we can get rid of the last of the rubbish in the house and all the furniture we have replaced!
> 
> I just sat down and worked out how many words I need to write a day to make sure all my work is done before May. At the moment its only 220 words, I think thats very managable so I have now set that as my target and hopefully I can become a bit less stressed! x x x

Hi - what course are you doing? I have a dissertation and an assignment to finish before May ARRGHHH, I like your idea of breaking it down, I'm going to try that x


----------



## Moongirl

hi everyone!

Abz, sorry to hear you're still feeling rubbish - hope you had a lovely birthday despite it! and hope you got spoilt!

i'm with you all on the overwhelmed/crying/hormones stuff girls! There's just sooooo much to think about - for the baby, getting house stuff finished (which i want done before baby's here), buying a new car (getting the scrappage deal so has to be very very soon!), and god knows what else :wacko: 

On the plus side i've almost, almost decided to get the icandy cherry pram - wish it came in more colours but its so small and light i think it'll be fab!! And i was at the midwife's this morning - nothing to report just a normal check up - but she gave me the number for the physio. So hopefully my ribs'll get sorted out when i go there on Friday!! I definately can't cope with 18 more weeks of this pain :cry:

Well enough winging from me, hope you all have a good day!
:hugs:


----------



## mojo401

Maybebaby - just wanted to share my P&T's experience with you. We we set on getting the new vibe for my DD (23 months) and new bubba. Thought we'd road-test our friend's sport just to check it's big enough and hey presto - slight problem! When my DD sits in the front seat her head is practically at the top of the seat and if you want to put the hood over then it's almost touching her head! So all in all it's a no go for us especially as she'll be even taller in May. To be fair, she is a tall girlie but I was surprised at how small it was and an awful lot of money to spend if you can't use it for very long! My advice is try out for size before you buy. We're now looking a lightweight side by side buggies (Maclaren do a nice one) or maybe just a buggy board. Decisions, decisions!!

Abz - I'm still really sick too, it's horrid. I am eating more now but still sick every morning and evening no matter what. Really thought we'd be blooming by now....no such luck. You need to get signed off work hun, if you can.:hugs:

Malpal - amazed you can feel/identify both twins movement individually -how fantastic is that!

Cactusgirl - cheer up hun, we all get bad days. Just think of your wonderful new life as a mummy and cuddling your gorgeous baby bundle and that should make you smile.:flower:

Well, my little boy is kicking for England!! Honestly it really does take me by surprise sometimes and is so strong. Much harder than my DD at this stage, I yelped yesterday it felt so weird!!

Well ladies, hello to everyone else and keep well, not long to go now....:happydance:


----------



## abz

hey mojo. 

i don't want to get signed off work if i can help it. i don't want to end up with the company forcing me to start my maternity leave early due to sickness... so i'll just have to get on with it. as it is i have a few terrible days and then i'm ok for a while, at least that's what's been happening. not so much at the moment but hopefully i'll be feeling better in the next few days and will have some respite again...


----------



## Kirsti

Hello! Im new to the board im due on the 15th may and this will be my third baby and also my third BOY! hope to chat soon xxx


----------



## Windmills

Has anyone else bought maternity trousers for work from Peacocks..? I'm either really fat, or they aren't very stretchy! They're hurting my belly and the elasticy bit keeps riding down too :shrug: It's making my awful mood even worse. 40 minutes til I can sneak out!


----------



## abz

i want to go hoooooooooooooooooooome!! to jonathan creek, a duvet on the sofa and sleep!!


----------



## jolou

welcome kirsti :)

my peace is now shattered ... sophie is home and still hyper! seriously she has been like this all weekend lol i thought going to school might tire her out.. no such luck, funny thing is bubs has been very hyper in my tummy this weekend, is this a sign of things to come lol

just got home from sainsburys with my haggis :D cant wait for it, got my sis coming round as im alone tonight (sophie at her dads OH working away) and we going to celebrate burns night in our own little way :D haggis and tatties and a game of wii fit :) id love to have the whiskey too but alas i cant this year


----------



## abz

can we eat haggis? i suppose we can.. not one i've considered, ha.


----------



## jolou

well ive been eating it lol i probably have it at least once a month, and my god does harrison move once ive had it


----------



## abz

i like the name harrison :D is he going to be a harry? i really loved the name harry (and it was my grandad's name) but thomas hates it, so that was a no go... although now we're likely to be having a girl so it's irrelevant!! ha.


----------



## jolou

lol yea no doubt it will be harry, ive always loved the name harry and OH mentioned that he thought Harrison Scott would sound rather cool lol

on the haggis front, we can have it! i googled it and it sent me to a thread on here (i should learn to look through more carefully lol) and they say we can have it wooohooo


----------



## Windmills

Ew haggis :sick: I've never had it, but it just looks gross!
I have to admit, I'm AWFUL with the things we can't have :blush: I drink decaf tea, but that's only because my Mum does so we have it in the house. I still drink Coke- switched from Diet to normal though. Deli meat, sausauge rolls, pies and cold chicken etc I still eat. I've never been a fish eater, and I hate runny eggs anyway. Naughty Katie!


----------



## jolou

my mum laughs when i say i cant eat this and that...she responds with "how on earth did i cope 27 years ago" lol i have the odd runny egg i read somewhere if it has the lion mark on its safe? not sure if true tho, i have salmon once a week with homemade potato wedges and some roasted veggies love it


----------



## abz

well the only reason we aren't supposed to have runny eggs is the risk of salmonella. so if they are lion stamped then they should be ok... i have the occasional runny fried or boiled egg. i just make sure that they are hot and all the white is cooked. but it's a rare treat :)

i love haggis. i just don't think about what it might be :D with neeps and tatties. got to love it. mum lives in scotland and it's a treat when we go :D


----------



## Windmills

My Mum's Scottish but she hates Haggis too.. are we just weird? :lol:
I've just got a papercut :cry:


----------



## jolou

ive decided katie ur just weird ;) i joke of course :) not everyone likes haggis or the idea of it, i managed to get OH liking it, he never tried it before he met me and sophie loves it


----------



## maybebaby3

am livid. spent all afternoon cleaning house as had a viewing 2day as we have 2 sell b4 moving 2 uk and they didnt show and when i called they said that it was 4 2moro which is a complete lie as i said 5.30 and not 4 4 2day as i have meeting after work on mondays so i knew wouldnt be back from work on time. am fuming! gggrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abz

oh honey. are they going to come a different time?


----------



## Cactusgirl

maybebaby3 said:


> am livid. spent all afternoon cleaning house as had a viewing 2day as we have 2 sell b4 moving 2 uk and they didnt show and when i called they said that it was 4 2moro which is a complete lie as i said 5.30 and not 4 4 2day as i have meeting after work on mondays so i knew wouldnt be back from work on time. am fuming! gggrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!

OMG HOW annoying - I remember selling my last house and having to tidy up before every viewing.

Hope you sell it soon and then can forget about the cleaning for a while!!


----------



## jolou

how frustrating is that, ive been there myself when i rented my last house, id clean up for the new people to view and id get a phonecall about 5 min before the time they were ment to view saying they need to come another time...just when u change things around/make arrangements for that day.


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks girls! they r coming 2moro at 5.30 and also have another viewing arranged by a different estate agent at 7pm. fingers crossed x


----------



## jolou

fingers crossed one of them decides to buy it from you then!

i wish my sis would hurry up! i want my foooooood


----------



## Pussy Galore

.. and that is what I love about this thread.. some random discussion about haggis!! What a lovely relief!! :haha:

(although I am veggie so haggis has never been on the menu!)


----------



## Windmills

So, what's actually IN haggis? 
I'm irrationally angry that Vinny ate my Kinder Egg.


----------



## mojo401

abz said:


> hey mojo.
> 
> i don't want to get signed off work if i can help it. i don't want to end up with the company forcing me to start my maternity leave early due to sickness... so i'll just have to get on with it. as it is i have a few terrible days and then i'm ok for a while, at least that's what's been happening. not so much at the moment but hopefully i'll be feeling better in the next few days and will have some respite again...

abz - I didn't realise they could make you take mat leave early. That seems so unfair when you are genuinely sick and can't function. Hopefully this will be a short blip for you then and then you can get back to work. Unfortunately I have been constantly sick throughout so no respite to speak of for me. It was the same when I was pregnant with DD, I was signed off work for months as I literally couldn't control it and was so poorly. Silly old me thinking this time would be different.....!!!


----------



## Missy86

I am so happy, I got a baby bouncer today 

Its blue/green and has little car toys, it was the last one in the shop the display model


----------



## Moongirl

Pussy Galore said:


> .. and that is what I love about this thread.. some random discussion about haggis!! What a lovely relief!! :haha:
> 
> (although I am veggie so haggis has never been on the menu!)

oh you should try veggie haggis, its my fave!! nice and spicy, still with neeps and tatties - yummmy. 

:happydance:


----------



## Missy86

Its this one, mothercare stopped selling it at the weekend

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Green-Car-Bl...ivities_SwingsBouncers_GL?hash=item3ca98f1eb8


----------



## LogansMama

*jolou* - the goin pain sort-a feels like I pulled all the muscles AROUND my va-jay-jay... Like I was doing splits or something and they all got pulled?? I don't know how else to describe it. It mostly hurts when I'm walking around. From what I've read, its due to things loosening up to make room to let baby out?? But I don't remember it happening last time. Maybe thats why I ended up with a c-section last time... hmmm... things never loosened up?

*A3my* - My lips are not tingly - but SUPER chapped. I had bad chapped lips the entire 9 months with DS last time, and again this time too! I actually found something that helps this time though - its called Herpecin. No other chapstick seems to do a bit of good, but this one has managed to help me keep it under control! I swear though - the DAY i gave birth - my lips were all better! I guess baby just dehydrates me really bad!

*cactusgirl* - sorry you are feeling down. It IS probably just the hormones - so good news is that you will start to feel better... soon I hope! I've been like that a bunch lately too! Its kind-of embarressing! I got all teary eyed and almost cried the other day in the teachers lounge because I had ordered lunch and they brought me HAM instead of TURKEY and I HATE turkey and I couldn't switch it cause there wasn't enough time and I was STARVING! And to top off your hormones with jet lag and a cold too - not a good mix!

*Never even hear of haggis or tattis... what is it?* 

*Katie* - I'm pretty bad too. I buy caf-free diet coke for home, but whenever I'm out and about (which is all the time!) I drink Iced-Tea or Diet Coke with caffeine.... whatever. I don't think its a huge issue. I eat deli meat EVERY day too! I don't eat eggs or fish though - both are gross to me!

So - Last night i slept like CRAP. I tossed and turned all night and just couldn't sleep at all. And of course - when I finally fell into a nice deep sleep about an hour before I had to get up - I dreamed that I overslept and was super late for work. So then I woke up in a PANIC! LOl. Hopefully I will sleep better tonight! I'm so tired - I better! And I have a workshop to go to tomorrow - so I get to be around grown-ups instead of the demon kids in my class this year! Hooray!


----------



## insomnimama

Awww, I've been crying loads too. :hugs: Hopefully we'll all be better soon. 

Maybebaby3, I am really happy with the P&T. My parents bought us the Classic. Other models have more features but in terms of our needs it wasn't worth the extra $ to upgrade. 

I have heard parents of older kids (say, three or approaching) comment that the seat wasn't tall enough with the shade on, but our larger child will only be fifteen months when the newest one is born, so it's not an issue for us nor will it be for a good while. 

Sorry, that probably doesn't help :rofl:


----------



## MartaMi

Here I am again, saying how fast the time has gone. It really is mad. On Friday I think at last weekend. I can do that and that etc but then it's already Monday morning and I haven't done anything. Last week was like a horror. European Figure Skating Championships 2010 was held in our capital so almost every day I went there to see it, on some days I took kids with me and in the weekend we went with whole family, OH came also. But it was so beautiful. Janely said that she wants to be a skater also. Well, we'll see that. Maybe we'll put them both into ice skating practise but that would mean driving 25 km from work to home to pick up kids and then 50 km to our capital because in our town we don't have that kind of practises.
Anyway, this pregnancy makes me really tired, emotional and vulnerable. Yesterday, after I had fought with Janno (this kid has a major problem wit going to sleep) to get him going to sleep I was really exhausted and needed a hug for comfort but OH urned me down. Now I realize that he was busy with work, reading and filling in some documents but then I just started crying. Janley came into the room that moment and poor girl, she was so frightend. Silly me.
How is your weather? Few weeks ago when it started to get cold we had -14C and it was so cold. Yesterday morning I went out and it was so warm although it was -14C again. I guess the fact we had -30C few days ago made other temperatures seem a nothing :haha:


----------



## malpal

Wow -30!!! That goes to show that Britain doesn't do cold very well! If that was happening here we would have had a state of emergency! Wrap up warm hun! xx

Hugs to everyone with hormones raging! xx

Katie... I have been signed off work sick but my employers can't force me to start mat leave until 36 weeks. So long as my gp/consutant is happy to sign me off, then they can't do anything about it. I get full sick pay though for 6 months so for me it isn't an issue, but i know some who are on statatory sick pay are happy to start mat leave sooner as it is more money. I am lucky that my maternity policy/benefits are so good. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi everyone

Am feeling a bit less emotional today though could probably still cry if provoked even slightly!

My worry for today is the pain of labour - last night I got some tightening around my bump, it was really painful and lasted on and off for about 20 mins. Thought it might be Braxton Hicks or something but was really painful. Then after about 20mins I let off the most loud, long fart of my life and the pain subsided!!!!

So am now presuming it was just trapped wind. But if trapped wind is so painful and has me writhing and moaning in pain what on earth is labour going to be like?!?!?!?


----------



## jolou

i went cold just thinking about -30 lol brrrrrrrr

logan that pain sounds very similar to what i get, i was ok yesterday but have it this morning. i dont remember it last time either... altho i had the easiest pregnancy with sophie so maybe im getting it all now lol.

i think i may have a cold coming, woke this morning with a tingly nose...ergh when i get a cold i can gurentee i end up with "the beast" on my top lip, for the last 10 years i always get this huggggge big blister type cold sore thing that nothing can help get rid of or prevent. wooohoo i get to look minging for a week lol

had a fun night last night, my sis and cousin came around for a night of the wii, omg i have not laughed so much in ages! when u consider the age gap between us all you wouldnt expect us to get on so well lol theres me 27, my sis 24 and our cousin is 14 but he is like an old woman which i think is what makes us laugh so much lol


----------



## jolou

hehe cactus girl i just chuckled to myself reading that, mainly because i know what you mean! ive had a few braxton hicks (i think) and other times its been wind where once i let it go my boyfriend thinks im a man lol


----------



## jolou

ohhhhhh double figures for me now!!! yay 99 days to goooooo


----------



## Cactusgirl

jolou said:


> ohhhhhh double figures for me now!!! yay 99 days to goooooo

oh my goodness double figures already - how did that happen!! Congrats!! :happydance:

And fingers crossed you can avoid 'the beast' as you put it!!


----------



## jolou

haha its what my sister calls it, she is so loving isnt she, she named my bump with sophie heffalump as it was so big and has named this one kermit, no idea why she seen it in a baby name book and its stuck, even tho he has a name now!!! im actually starting to worry about her mental state of health haha she has this little kids toy she found, a character from toy story, a little alien thing, she has named him boris and is now her son, takes random pictures of him doing every day things, for example on an escalator of a shop, waiting by the car to get in... yes ladies she is 24 lol


----------



## Moongirl

haha joulou, i love random things like that! your sister sounds like fun! oh and congrats - double figures :happydance: 

A3my, my lips are a mess too and have been since i got pregnant. i'm just trying to keep them balmed up and drink loads! hopefully it'll clear like logans mama said.

logans mama, haggis neeps and tatties is a traditional scottish dish. neeps are just mashed turnips/swede; tatties are potatoes and haggis is...well.... a bit of everything! it's a mix of meat bits (liver, heart, etc,etc) with oatmeal and spices which are in a casing (kind of like a sausage!) Sounds horrible but it's really tasty if you can get over the ingredients! Anyway, we always eat it in Scotland (and lots of other places!) on 25th January to celebrate Robert Burns birthday. 

Well, my ribs aren't quite so sore today - thank god. And i slept a bit better but still not a full night. sigh. 

Better go and do some work now. have a good day all!
:hugs:


----------



## jolou

yea my sister is fun, she is my best mate and can guarantee she will cheer me up, its amazing how we are related tbh lol we completely different. 

glad your ribs are feeling a bit better today :)


----------



## Moongirl

jolou said:


> yea my sister is fun, she is my best mate and can guarantee she will cheer me up, its amazing how we are related tbh lol we completely different.
> 
> glad your ribs are feeling a bit better today :)

Thanks hun! wish i had a sister, my brothers are great fun but its not the same as having girly fun! 

:hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

malpal said:


> Wow -30!!! That goes to show that Britain does do cold very well! We would have had a state of emergency at that! Wrap up warm hun! xx

Not Britain but Estonia. Britain also would have major emergency.


----------



## jolou

Moongirl said:


> jolou said:
> 
> 
> yea my sister is fun, she is my best mate and can guarantee she will cheer me up, its amazing how we are related tbh lol we completely different.
> 
> glad your ribs are feeling a bit better today :)
> 
> Thanks hun! wish i had a sister, my brothers are great fun but its not the same as having girly fun!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

we have our bad days, i certainly couldnt live with her again lol we would argue like mad until i moved out.

just had the MW phone me about the GT test being changed, its now on the 9th feb at 9:50!!! omg il be starving by then, not allowed to eat after midnight or no drinks only sips of water...how will i cope!!!!!:cry:


----------



## malpal

Well half way through painting the nursery! Am having a hot cross bun and a cup of tea now as i'm on an official break! Really want to get it finished today as i think the furniture is being delivered at the weekend. Just got to go and get the blackout blind and curtain pole tomorrow. Feel alot happier now i can see it coming together. So now my worry about the girls having no bedroom has vanished and we just have to worry about them having no names! 
xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

malpal said:


> Well half way through painting the nursery! Am having a hot cross bun and a cup of tea now as i'm on an official break! Really want to get it finished today as i think the furniture is being delivered at the weekend. Just got to go and get the blackout blind and curtain pole tomorrow. Feel alot happier now i can see it coming together. So now my worry about the girls having no bedroom has vanished and we just have to worry about them having no names!
> xx

oooh hot cross bun!!! Yum!

And yes you have to think about TWO lots of names - double pressure!!


----------



## jolou

aww so glad its coming together for you malpal, i dont like not having a room to get on with, the things i need to do i cant do on my own, like move furniture around but trying to get OH to do anything relating that atm is hard, no idea whats with him atm. I suggested a few things over the weekend that could work and give us more room in our bedroom, for example, the cot is going where my dressing table is currently, my dressing table will have to move but where it will be going is a bit awkward, i suggested giving sophie my dressing table (not like i sit at it anyway, i do my make up on my bed or downstairs lol) and we have her chest of drawers that is not as long as the table, she would have more room for her things on the table and we would gain drawers, we need the drawers far more as sophie only uses one of the 3. i said this to OH and all i got was "maybe" i want more than that!!! i neeeeed input! i also suggested takign the tv out, we cant use it anyway as it needs a digi box to work and the ariel doesnt seem to work with it so its totally wasting space, the tv currently sits on this big square thing that technically should have been a cupboard but teh previous owner knocked the wall down and its now like a big square shelf, i think it could be used as a changing unit type thing instead, again all i got was "maybe, but what if i wanted t bring the xbox up here when your watching tv" erm mark dear you havent used the xbox in months lol

ok rant over im hungry, i rant when hungry


----------



## jolou

man i want a hot cross bun now..


----------



## abz

you aren't the only one!! i saw them in morrisons the other day. and (here goes. my worst brain blip yet) i thought 'what a strange time of year to be selling hot cross buns. it isn't even christmas yet...!!' yes. i thought it was november. i swear i'm going mad...

i can't believe how much i've had to catch up on!! i must check this during the morning more than i think, ha.

i love haggis, but i can't think about what's in it, as i won't eat offal any other time. ick!! i think i kid myself that it isn't that any more. ha. 

got to work at 1pm today. am working until 11pm. gah. did mean i got a good lie in this morning but as a result feel mega groggy!!

i was going to comment on loads of things and it has all gone out of my brain!! hope nobody blows up a server or something today... i don't think i could get the cogs moving to fix it!!

abz xx


----------



## jolou

funny enough i seen hot x buns in sainsburys yesterday and wondered why they were out all ready.

its weird how having a lie in can actually make you feel worse! ive had days like that, i wanted to go nap today but figured why bother il feel pants the rest of the day.

had to go get sophie 2 hours early from school, she sprained her ankle playing. she did it on friday but she was fine, was able to walk about and the swelling went down by sunday. then she went and fell over again today but the swelling came up straight away apparently, she didnt cry tho and she is able to walk about (i just caught her dancing) im not 100% on what to do with it, its not bad enough to warrent going to the docs i know that for sure and shes able to walk and it only hurts if i press it or it moves a certain way, she had a cold compress on it in school and i know you do that every 3 - hours, i guess her just staying off it on the sofa is the way to go?


----------



## abz

sounds like a plan hon. it might not hurt her that much at the mo but if she's weakened it and has a really nasty fall on it that might not be the case. i have had some really nasty ones and i'm paranoid about spraining my ankles now, ha. 

am wondering how i can get hold of a hot cross bun...


----------



## malpal

Ladies i have lots of hot cross buns..... come on over!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abz

awww man!! you can't say that when i'm stuck in work until 11pm!! aargh!!


----------



## malpal

Jolou....men are so frustrating, i am signed off work sick, and now i'm painting a bedroom! DH just rang to see if i was ok and i told him what i was doing, and he went mad! Goes to show his work mates were in earshot and he was doing the good husband thing. When i mentioned on sunday about it needed doing and that i would crack on this week, that's not the reaction I got!! Men!

I've just had the biggest cheese topped batches filled with watercress and mushrooms! (can't you tell my shopping was delivered yestreday!) 
Can't believe how much i'm eating! I know that they say you need an extra 300 calories a day when you get into the 2nd tri but do you think i have to have 600????? Hope so cause i'm having them!

xxxxxxx


----------



## malpal

awww abz, now i feel bad! Shall i save you one? xx


----------



## abz

i think you should BRING me one :D

have just remembered. the thing about automatically being put on maternity pay early. i get full sick pay for so long, however long that is, but i'm pretty sure if you are on extended sick leave then your employer can automatically start your maternity pay instead. not sure at what point but it's bloody early. i think the earliest i could start my maternity pay was the 19th march, so then. that would scupper my pay entirely so i'm trying to avoid it. of course my hips are currently getting more and more painful. am trying to convince myself that it isn't spd but stairs are becoming an issue :( at midwife next week i think, or the week after (must check notes) so will sort it then.

abz xx


----------



## jolou

oh i dont know what to do for tea! im so hungry today nothing in my cupboards will satisfy me. i just want to eat and eat today, for lunch i had 2 boiled eggs and some chips then shamefully i was still hungry and ended up having some ready brek! oh the shame, im sat here now still hungry! to the point i feel sick and all i can think about is what to do for tea, nomrally its easy cos we plan our meals at the weekend so i roughly know what im doing each day to avoid this lol but cos mark is working away today and wont be home till after 10 its just me and soph making it ever so tempting to go out


----------



## Windmills

Go out go out go out. I don't know what you have in Prestatyn, but I'd put good money on there being a pub that does nice food.. that's really what I feel like tonight, but I'm up to my limit on my overdraft and don't get paid until Friday :( 
All this talk of food is depressing, and I'd like a McDonalds Coke (I know, what a crank! It's just better than Coke out a can!). Maybe some sweet n sour sauce too? And chicken nuggets.. mm. Can you tell I'm skint and have had to make do with boring sandwiches for lunch :lol:


----------



## jolou

aye there is some nice pubs around, we got table table that i might take sophie to, theres also a place called the clwydian its a bit like a weatherspoons, cheap meals but taste ok, we went there on saturday night for a meal and sophie had a kids sausage and mash, a drink and ice cream for 4.50, normally kids meals are small, this was like an adults size or at least a light bite size!


----------



## abz

well i have chicken dinner leftovers from last night but am waiting to eat them since i'm here so late. i just have bread and jam for toast other than that so don't want to eat the dinner too early and end up with jam sarnies for tea :D


----------



## jolou

ohh chicken dinner
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

i know what im doing tomorrow, its salmon with chili and corriander paste ontop that i do myself, home made potato wedges with black pepper spinkled ontop and some roasted aubergines, courgette, sweet pepper and red onion, i cook them in balsamic vinegar and loveeee it


----------



## Windmills

I just went in the staff room and one of the advisers shared his shortbread with me.. No luck on finding a cup of tea though, everyone here drinks coffee! I've ran out of teabags and milk since I only bring in enough for 5 cups- I usually only have one in the morning but yesterday the heating was broken so I was drinking tea all day to stay warm :dohh:


----------



## abz

oh no katie. no tea!! well i'm tucking into my chicken dinner. jolou, that meal sounds amazing!!


----------



## jolou

i dont think id cope with no tea!

mmm that meal is, only takes a couple of min to prepare then how ever long the veg and potatoes take, i usually have it all done in 40 min, i had a craving for the veggies a couple of weeks back and have it now too


----------



## abz

yeah. i have veg days. i totally have a thing for gravy though. i mean, i usually love the stuff anyways, but i want it all the time now and have to make food to go with it, ha. 

really thirsty at the mo actually... water...


----------



## maybebaby3

mmm all the talk of food is making me hungry! making sweet and sour chicken with rice 4 2night. waiting 4 the 1st of the viewings of r flat 2 show up. late. i hope it's not a no show like yesterday or i shall be FUMING! the 2nd 1 is at 7pm so i warned them that the kids would be in the bath or having their supper! hope it doesnt put a potential buyer off!!! DH is depressed as is still waiting 4 a job offer. he turned 1 down yesterday as the place was crap. he went 2 see it and there were boarded up businesses everywhere and nowhere close 2 even get a sandwich or a cup of coffee. we r keeping our fingers crossed that he gets this other 1 which is in a much nicer area and closer 2 the flat we have found in leeds.


----------



## Windmills

I have a weird craving for smash and meatballs out a tin! I make Vinny get me them nearly every night :lol: :blush: I want things with loads of salt (like KFC!), really gone off sweet stuff - except certain moments when I'm like MM CHOCOLATE MM ICE CREAM MM SUGAR! 
Hope the viewing goes well tonight maybebaby!


----------



## MartaMi

Thanks guys, now I called OH and asked him to bring chicken although I made lasagne on Sunday :wacko:


----------



## malpal

I'm back to talk food again!!!!! 
We're having homemade beefburgers, homemade chips and salad.... move over nigella!!!!
Obvioulsly i'm having veggie burgers being a veggie, but still good! 

Abz... think the sick/mat leave may vary then from employer to employer. My mat policy says that the earliest i can be made to go onto mat leave if i'm on sick leave is 36 weeks. I checked last week with my HR dept to clarify as like you didn't want to be made to start my mat leave at 29 weeks. So i have been signed off until 34 weeks, then i have 2 weeks hols to take, so my mat leave will officially start at 36 weeks. Obvioulsy if the babies come before then it will automatically start. 

Have also just found out that once the babies are here i may qualify for the sure start grant, for which is payable for each baby. That would be £1000! I can't claim it now as i'm not on any benefits, but when the babies are here i will automatically be getting the family tax credit at the higher rate as i'll have 2 babies under 1 and another child. Meaning that i will be eligable! Didn't believe it at first but have had a call back from the benefits people saying that i will. Am just getting the forms all ready to send off when the babies are here, as i'm sure that will be the last thing on my mind!

xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

great news on the benefit malpal! with 3 under 2 u will need all the help u can get, i'm worrying about 3 under 5! not sure what i will be entitled 2 when we move 2 the uk. i wont be working at least 4 a while as childcare is so expensive! here my mum looks after the kids whilst i work. god i'm going 2 miss her!!!

had the 1st viewing just now. the woman was in her 40's and seemed impressed (we spent over £20,000 on kitchen, floor, doors and bathroom 3yrs ago so it is all in good nick) let's see what the next people think!


----------



## abz

glad the viewing went well hon :) good luck for the next lot :)

great news about the grant malpal. i really need to get on and get my forms and things sorted to hand in to HR. I will have a look at our maternity policy. i could be wrong about maternity leave starting early if i'm off sick, but i don't know where i would have gotten the information from if not here :S maybe someone just told me. i'll look into it anyway, thanks. but i'm back at work. i haven't been off on extended sickness. i'm just worried that with my hips hurting so much i may have problems towards the end. especially if it does turn out to be spd.

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

abz - if we get a sick note saying anything pregnancy related then they take it off your maternity leave. i dont know if it is the same 4 u.


----------



## Cactusgirl

goodness ladies all this talk of food is driving me nuts!!!

Think we are having left over sausage casserole tonight!!

Malpal great news on the grant!! 

Maybebaby - that sounds positive on the 1st viewing. And good luck for the 2nd. Maybe they will get into a bidding war!!


----------



## abz

i don't think they can take it off your maternity leave can they? i've never heard that before so it might not be here. in fact i'm pretty sure that if it's pregnancy related then here it can't be counted against you if you have a high absence rate. just the non-pregnancy absences... i'm going to go and read it all again now, ha.

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

haha that'd be great cactusgirl! we have greatly reduced the price 4 a quick sale. it's £10,000-20,000 less than most properties in this development and done up 2 high standard so fingers crossed!


----------



## alimc82

Due 3rd May :)


----------



## abz

well i have this: An employee&#8217;s OML will start at the earliest of:
&#8226; the date she has notified the company that she intends it to start (see
above);
&#8226; the first day after the fourth week before her EWC on which she is
absent
from work, wholly or partly because of pregnancy/ pregnancy related
illness;

so presumably that means that they can't make me leave before 36 weeks :)


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome alimc82


----------



## maybebaby3

abz said:


> well i have this: An employees OML will start at the earliest of:
>  the date she has notified the company that she intends it to start (see
> above);
>  the first day after the fourth week before her EWC on which she is
> absent
> from work, wholly or partly because of pregnancy/ pregnancy related
> illness;
> 
> so presumably that means that they can't make me leave before 36 weeks :)

certainly sounds like it :happydance: here it's crap, u go off sick with spd 4 instance and it'll be taken off your mat leave. so u have 2 ask dr 2 sign u off with somethin else! madness!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

abz - when r u starting mat leave?


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> ohhhhhh double figures for me now!!! yay 99 days to goooooo

Yay!!! It's getting closer...a couple more days for me!


----------



## iznil8

I think we should start a new list with our due date, bump flavour and when we start our mat leave. I am so excited about my mat leave and I still have ages, I stop the 23rd April when I'll be nearly 38 weeks!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> jolou said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhh double figures for me now!!! yay 99 days to goooooo
> 
> Yay!!! It's getting closer...a couple more days for me!Click to expand...

95 for me! (And 61 work days!)


----------



## maybebaby3

2 long b4 mat leave 4 me! 3 months still!!! i start on 26th april when i will be 38wks


----------



## Windmills

I start maternity leave after 33 more weekdays- I've got 3 days AL to take too! I'll be sooo glad to finish, and I did my good turn of the day this afternoon- a girl I went to school with works in the same office as me. Her contract finishes March 31st, but she really loves her job and wants to stay. Mine runs until December 31st but I'm finishing on March 12th- I went to the boss and asked about Sian taking over my contract, he said yes :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

well done on your good deed katie! wish i was finishing that early! cant afford it tho! grrr


----------



## jolou

well im now full full full with a tiny bit of room for an egg custard :) we went to table table and i had a 6oz minute steak burger with salad, oh it filled me up a treat, then i popped to sainsburys and got an egg custard to have with a brew now.

im so glad i dont have to worry about maternity leave, i was rather lucky last time, i was due early/mid november but had loads of holidays to take, i think it was like 5 weeks and 2 days so i finished the middle of august and the maternity leave started after that the 5 weeks and 2 days, i already planned to take the full year maternity leave they allowed you and to be honest i knew i wouldnt be going back if i could help it, the place was going down hill. 

good news on the benefit malpal! i wondered if id qualify but dont think we will, we are on the normal family element at the mo and i doubt we would be eligble for the higher rate.


----------



## Windmills

I can't really either. But I just really really really beyond hate my job! :lol:


----------



## LogansMama

I'm working till I pop. :( Wish I could finish earlier!


----------



## jolou

i need to say this...my boobs are getting in my way!!!! im sat here with one of those lap trays on the sofa colouring in with soph and my boobs are getting in my way, ive also got my egg custard on it and i cant reach it properly to have it over the plate cos my belly is in the way! think its getting time to make my bump my tray


----------



## Widger

Hi girls, not been on this thread for a while. It takes me so long to read through everyones journal and my own.

I'm with you girls - can't wait to go on maternity leave :haha: seriously, I am on countdown already and I don't have long to go as leaving at Easter, working up till the holiday but don't go back after :yipee:

Macaroni cheese tonight to continue the food discussion :haha:

Oh Jolou - hope they are not too sore too your big boobies xxx


----------



## jolou

nice to see u widger! and today they have been fine but can bet ya life on it when i goto bed they will be sore and i wont be able to get comfy.. poor mark gets told of for even moving in bed if it means my boobs are slightly touched lol


----------



## abz

good evening guys. i would like to leave work now please? and i still want a hot cross bun :D

i am going on maternity leave at the end of april, due at the end of may. mat leave to start mid-may methinks. i have holiday to use up but if i use it all then i'll be off work for ages before my due date and i would rather be paid the cash at crimbo for any i don't use...

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies,

Quorn sausages, baked beans, fried egg and mushrooms for me Mmmmmm!

I am mulling over dates for mat leave at the moment. I have quite a lot of holiday to use up so I think I will start my mat leave on my due date and use 4 weeks holiday before hand. That way I will leave when I am 36w and have the whole of May off :mrgreen:

Oh Cactusgirl - your post from this morning made me laugh so hard :rofl: Try not to worry about the pain of labour - our ancestors have been having babies for millenia and our bodies are built to do this and if it all gets too much theres always an epidural ;)

We are still in clear-out/re-organise mode in our house - we WILL get there!

I hope to have the nursery more-or-less done by the start of March but to be fair there is not an awful lot to do - it is really more putting things away once we have some storage (cue ikea visit 20/02/10 :mrgreen: ) and making it look pretty. Rather than re-decorate or have a mural/wall stickers we have decided to put up pictures made by different family members and friends. So far my nieces are painting a rather magnificent dragon battle on a big canvas and my Mum has copies of some picturesI drew when I was little which are really cute.

Like Logansmama I had issues with my groin :blush: I have had a dull ache to the left of my pubic bone that has come and gone for a week or so. I did loads of walking on saturday and OH MY GOODNESS it went from a dull ache to feeling like someone is trying to rip my leg off! I have been taking it easy since saturday which has helped alongside keeping my legs and knees together as much as possible -hopefully it will clear up soon. 

Have a good evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## Mork

Wow ladies - you have all been busy discussing (mainly food) today!!! I had a beef and pasta casserole for dinner made by DH and am waiting for my hot choc pudding to be ready in a few minutes for desert!!
As for mat leave - am I the only one still enjoying work and not looking forward to leaving???!!! My mat leave starts on my due date - 1oth May and for me it seems too soon!!! I am weird huh???!!!!!!!
Hope you are all having a good evening xxx


----------



## Mork

Wow ladies - you have all been busy discussing (mainly food) today!!! I had a beef and pasta casserole for dinner made by DH and am waiting for my hot choc pudding to be ready in a few minutes for desert!!
As for mat leave - am I the only one still enjoying work and not looking forward to leaving???!!! My mat leave starts on my due date - 1oth May and for me it seems too soon!!! I am weird huh???!!!!!!!
Hope you are all having a good evening xxx


----------



## abz

i have been having them for a while now. started off as if i'd strained muscles. now i'm just damned uncomfortable all the time and when at work and have to sit in the same position for 10 hours i feel like i'm walking like i've wet myself as it really hurts when i move my legs much :( 

abz xx


----------



## jolou

u know what, they dont warn u of all these aches and pains do they when u want to be pregnant! lol

abz i gave in and went and bought some hot x buns :D buy one get one free for i have 12 all for meeeee


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> good evening guys. i would like to leave work now please? and i still want a hot cross bun :D
> 
> i am going on maternity leave at the end of april, due at the end of may. mat leave to start mid-may methinks. i have holiday to use up but if i use it all then i'll be off work for ages before my due date and i would rather be paid the cash at crimbo for any i don't use...
> 
> abz xx

Me too abz... although I have to take any unused holiday before I can start my maternity leave which I think takes me into early May. It seems ages away :(

yum.. macaroni cheese!!


----------



## A3my

I've just found out my sister is pregnant! She's due in September. Really pleased for her and excited that my LO will have a cousin so close in age xxx


----------



## Widger

Great news A3my, my brothers gfriend is pregnant too so got close cousins :happydance:

Cactusgirl - Best thing to do about childbirth is just not think about it. I avoid all areas in my pregnancy books and anytime anyone wants to talk about it to me I walk out of the room. I'm determine dnot to think about it until I'm actually in labour :haha:

Well you may say yum to the macaroni cheese PussyG but I almost threw the thing out of the window earlier as was so peed off that I couldn't make the sauce - 2nd time in 3 weeks too. I was a woman possessed screaming about it :haha: My husband came in to rescue the situation and would not stop laughing at me being a nutcase. Pregnancy hormones surely? :rofl:

Jolou - My boobs aren't that big (gone up 2 sizes) but boy... they are hurting again. Thought they'd stay calm until a bit later? 

Oh and my little one won't stop kicking down below - I really hope the widger gets bored of it and gives up that position soon. Not nice is it! Ouch!! :wacko:


----------



## A3my

Widger - thats great you've got a close cousin for your LO :) mine is kicking down low too at the moment, seems to have been his favourite kicking place for a while now! very uncomfortable :wacko: I'm wondering if jumping up and down will move him :haha: xx


----------



## abz

jolou!! so jealous. do you do hot cross bun deliveries? :D should have told OH to pick me some up but didn't think of it somehow, ha. 

PG. am going to get it in writing that i will be paid my holiday pay after christmas. otherwise i'm out of here!! ha. 

fab news on your sister A3my. and your brother widger :D :D

off to get crisps. have just eaten crap today!!

abz xx


----------



## A3my

abz - I ate crap all day yesterday, really trying to fight the urge today. My DH had a nickname for me with my other pregnancies becasue I got so FAT, he called me plate face bless him :haha: so now I am trying to keep plate face at bay xx


----------



## abz

bless him? i'd knock my Oh's block off if he said that to me!! but then i'm overweight anyway so it's a sensitive issue. i've been so bad. i had left over chicken dinner for lunch. so far so good, and then didn't have tea, just snacked on crisps, some chocolate and some licorice :S

i finally get to leave work. woohoo. see you all tomorrow :)

abz xx


----------



## A3my

haha, luckily he didnt say it to me at the time, it was only after when looking back at photos. I put on 5 stone. luckily Ive got cravings for oranges this time. but hey, when you're pregnant you should be allowed to enjoy your food!! off to bed, really tired but stupidly sitting here surfing xxxxx


----------



## LogansMama

A3my - COngrats about your sister! Thats so cool. I'd love to be preg at the same time as my sis - but we are at very different points in our lives... (she's 4 years younger and still single... I'm an old married lady...:) )

Widger - Congrats to you too about your brother.

My cousin is pregnant with me too. She is due 7 weeks after me. We were pregnant together last time as well! And last time my SIL was preg with us too! So - we had 3 baby cousins born within 3 months of each other. And this time we will have two more within 2 months. Its nice to keep the kids close together in age.

So - I had my appt today. All was good with my blood pressure and pee! LOL. No worries there. My doc _was_ concerned that I gained 11 lbs since my last visit a month ago though. Now I'm stressed too. That puts me at 26 weeks and like 33 lbs gained. SUCKS. We can't figure out why I'm packing on the pounds - as I'm really not eating any differently than I ever have! BUT - she wants me to make sure I am _at least_ taking a walk every day to help. (so right after my appt I took DS to the park and walked with him while he rode his bike! :bike:Gotta make sure I do that daily now!)

I did my glucose test too. It took all of my energy to NOT throw up! I should have the results in 2 days. Fingers crossed that its all good cause I DO NOT want to have to do the 3 hour version of that test - and drink more of that crap - on an EMPTY stomach! UGH. I will DEF puke then!

We heard the baby's heartbeat - nice and strong. And she felt around and said she thinks he is laying sideways, but she wasn't sure. I think he is still doing somersaults all the time - he moves so much - so even if he was sideways - I don't think he'll be that way for long!

I asked about my groin pain. She said its totally normal and to be expected. Well - Thats just wonderful! :thumbup:

AND she asked me if I registered at the hospital yet. I am going to do that at the end of Feb when I go for my tour. She said thats fine. AND she told me to come back in TWO WEEKS! I was like - "what? TWO weeks? Already?" And she said - "Wellllll -actually - you can come back in 3 weeks - but after that its 2 weeks from now on!" I can't believe I am that far along already! WOW! I'm already up to my 2 week checks. This baby is gonna be here soon! :headspin::saywhat::wohoo:


----------



## shawnie

hi all...not sure ill be making it to may now.. been having some little turns in the road.. ive got a short thinning cervix,funneling, and my uterus is at 50% now. im on strict bed rest and terbutaline to curtail contractons. will see, never know. 

hope all is well with everyone


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jolou said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhh double figures for me now!!! yay 99 days to goooooo
> 
> Yay!!! It's getting closer...a couple more days for me!Click to expand...
> 
> 95 for me! (And 61 work days!)Click to expand...

LOL...you counted your work days:haha: I need to count mine:haha:


----------



## babyhope

shawnie said:


> hi all...not sure ill be making it to may now.. been having some little turns in the road.. ive got a short thinning cervix,funneling, and my uterus is at 50% now. im on strict bed rest and terbutaline to curtail contractons. will see, never know.
> 
> hope all is well with everyone

Hope your baby stays put for a while Shawnie:flower:


----------



## babyhope

Well it took me forever to catch up!

I am excited about my doctors appointment tomorrow...they are suppose to let me know if I am having a boy or not....THEY BETTER TELL ME:haha:


----------



## insomnimama

Hoping your Miss Kaylie Ann stays put for another three months, Shawnie. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## jolou

fingers crossed shawnie little miss stays put that little while longer! xxx

congrats amy and widger on your siblings having babies! there is no one close to me having a baby, just OHs cousin who i have only met once and a friend of OH whos wife doesnt really socialise with us.

logan i think ive put on about 28llbs myself, i eat fairly healthy apart from the odd day where i just need something naughty lol lets hope you dont have to go back for the 3 hour test, we have no choice over here, if we have the test we have to do the 2 hour test with the fasting from midnight before, not looking forward to that on the 9th! 

my MW shocked me aswel with how far we are getting, i mentioned my back and how just after 20 min of standing doing ironing i was in agony, she told me im to start resting now as its getting close, then she wanted to move my gt test forward as the original test would have been at 30 weeks...omg 30 weeks seems like its ages away and i was no where near it but obviously i was lol then she gave me the letters for antenatel classes...omg its all happening now!

I wasnt told how bubs was laying but i think she struggled feeling him as he was moving soo much, took her a couple of minutes to find the HB, i said you might wanna try really low down as it appears to be his hiding place for dopplers lol and sure enough there it was. She did measure my stomach tho, thats my first measurement of this pregnancy and i measured 27cm, i think thats about right?

amy i couldnt help but laugh at "plate face" it seems im not the only one who gets called names :) mine was heffalump last time lol so far no nicknames has been given..

i couldnt sleep again last night so im in desperate need of :coffee: !! no idea why i cant sleep its driving me mad, im also feeling a bit light headed today and not sure why, it feels odd when ever i move my head anywhere like my brain is taking a few minutes to realise ive moved my actual head lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww jolou - 27 cm sounds about right for 26 weeks! I cant believe how fast things are going either i'm supposed to have a home visit with my midwife today so just sitting around waiting, a little worried they may still have the old address even tho I changed it when I rang to make the appointment! Im supposed to be first on the list to be visited but she hasnt appeared yet! Supposed to be having a mood assessment? I hope she measures my stomach! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day ... Im sitting eating biscuits and its only 10!


----------



## jolou

a mood assessment? ive never had one! or at least not without knowing lol ohh what if they did it when i seen the consultant hahaha that would be funny "highly emotional cries if u just say boo to her" 

dont worry about having biscuits ive just had 3 strips of the bigger dairy milk bar i bought yesterday. ive had to hide it away so i dont eat more!


----------



## Frufru

Take it easy Shawnie, I hope LO stays warm and snuggly inside with you :hugs:

Well LO has not kicked me in the privates for a good couple of weeks :thumbup: I read about it on here and it like she is psychic and whaddya know I am now being kicked in the girly region :rofl:

Our LO will have 4 older cousins aged 14, 12 and 8 two younger cousins each around a year old. It is just a shame that the little cousins are do not live closer to us.

As for weight gain I am trying not to think about it as it stresses me out! Someone at work said to me the other day "I see your starting to get fat now" - talk about red-rag to a bull, you would think that being married with 4 children he would know better than to say something like that to a pregnant lady :dohh: It took all the self control I had to say rather firmly "I am pregnant not fat" whilst walking away with my back turned to him when all I wanted to do was hold him by his arms and bite his head off (In my head at this point I was visualised myself as a really pissed off preying mantis that would be capable of doing this :rofl:)

I am sorry the docs cannot help with your groin pain Logansmama - how ironic that they should be telling you to up your exercise when if you are anything like me it hurts to walk and makes the groin pain 10 times worse :rolleyes:

Back to the subject of food I think I am going to go and bake some low-fat banana muffins and make a cheese and potato pie while the morning is still young. Later on I am heading to the city to pick up my Boots changing bag and Emmas diary goody bag from Argos :thumbup: That Ikea vist really cannot come soon enough so I have room to store all of this baby stuff ;)

Have a good day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Shawnie - fingers crossed your LO stays safe and warm inside for as long as possible. Make sure you do rest up.

Widger - helllllooooo!!! That is a good plan re complete denial about the labour!! I keep reading birth stories and freaking myself out.

Widger and A3my - that is fab about your siblings both expecting!! I would love for LO to have a cousin close in age but unless an 'accident' occurs cannot see anything happening for a good few years with my sis or BIL.

Logansmama - that is great news about the mw appt. Can't believe you are at the stage of 2 weekly appointments now!! Getting close!

I am feeling a lot better today ladies after my tearful start to the week, thank you for all your support through that! - I managed to sleep for 10 hours last night which I think has made a massive difference to my state of mind!! Roll on May when I might not sleep for weeks/months on end!!!

Regarding Mat leave - I run my own business with DH so can basically decide my own mat leave which is very lucky!! I am planning to 'officially' go on full time mat leave a month before on 16th April but already gearing up to go part time end of Feb. Have employed someone to replace me and he is doing really well so once he is definitely up and running I am planning my exit strategy asap!!


----------



## hope&faith09

I think if she does a mood assessment today it will comprise of a very annoyed, over tired emotional individual! hmm!

I dont feel pregnant I feel fat! I keep looking in the mirror and looking away. I was over weight to start with, not heard of the glucose test will I need one? So far my weight gain is around 7lbs but I dont want to weigh myself again incase its gone up too much more! 

x x x


----------



## jolou

oh frufru low fat bananas sound lovely pleaseee send me the recipe! lol or maybe not i might eat em all ;)

i cant believe that bloke said that to you! i dont think i could have held off shouting at him.

cactus girl glad your feeling better!


----------



## jolou

hope&faith09 said:


> I think if she does a mood assessment today it will comprise of a very annoyed, over tired emotional individual! hmm!
> 
> I dont feel pregnant I feel fat! I keep looking in the mirror and looking away. I was over weight to start with, not heard of the glucose test will I need one? So far my weight gain is around 7lbs but I dont want to weigh myself again incase its gone up too much more!
> 
> x x x

im sure your mw would have let you know if u need it the test, i need it cos my dad has diabetes so they keep a check on me. i think they also do it if your bmi is over a certain number, they check your urine at each visit so if something was to come up in that id imagine they would do the test then. 

funny thing is i didnt have to have it when pregnant the first time lol dad was still diabetic and if anything i was alot more over weight then, weird.


----------



## A3my

jolou said:


> fingers crossed shawnie little miss stays put that little while longer! xxx
> 
> congrats amy and widger on your siblings having babies! there is no one close to me having a baby, just OHs cousin who i have only met once and a friend of OH whos wife doesnt really socialise with us.
> 
> logan i think ive put on about 28llbs myself, i eat fairly healthy apart from the odd day where i just need something naughty lol lets hope you dont have to go back for the 3 hour test, we have no choice over here, if we have the test we have to do the 2 hour test with the fasting from midnight before, not looking forward to that on the 9th!
> 
> my MW shocked me aswel with how far we are getting, i mentioned my back and how just after 20 min of standing doing ironing i was in agony, she told me im to start resting now as its getting close, then she wanted to move my gt test forward as the original test would have been at 30 weeks...omg 30 weeks seems like its ages away and i was no where near it but obviously i was lol then she gave me the letters for antenatel classes...omg its all happening now!
> 
> I wasnt told how bubs was laying but i think she struggled feeling him as he was moving soo much, took her a couple of minutes to find the HB, i said you might wanna try really low down as it appears to be his hiding place for dopplers lol and sure enough there it was. She did measure my stomach tho, thats my first measurement of this pregnancy and i measured 27cm, i think thats about right?
> 
> amy i couldnt help but laugh at "plate face" it seems im not the only one who gets called names :) mine was heffalump last time lol so far no nicknames has been given..
> 
> i couldnt sleep again last night so im in desperate need of :coffee: !! no idea why i cant sleep its driving me mad, im also feeling a bit light headed today and not sure why, it feels odd when ever i move my head anywhere like my brain is taking a few minutes to realise ive moved my actual head lol


Jolou - i'm glad I'm not the only one who had a "fat" nickname - hefalump made me giggle, although its quite cute too :haha:

I'm shattered today, I got all churned up and couldnt sleep at all in the night. Then OH started snoring. Roll on the weekend :sleep: xxx


----------



## MartaMi

I have 43 days til mat. leave :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I just can't wait to get the hell out of here. For real, had a nasty argument with one teacher today :growlmad:
What is this hot cross you're talking about? Hope I got the name right. Memory just isn't what it used to be. One day I stood in front of Janely and couldn't remind her name :dohh:


----------



## jolou

a hot x bun is a sweet bun we have at easter over here 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_cross_bun

i couldnt remember the history of it all so i googled it for you :)

i love it with a cup of tea


----------



## hope&faith09

Finally midwife arrived! Everything fine babys heart rate was 120 and she reckon fundal height around 25 altho they didnt measure and OH thinks its bigger! Got my HIP form aswell so just filling it in ready to be sent off. mmm im so hungry now maybe I will have some more biscuits!


----------



## Windmills

Shawnie I really hope your LO stays where she is for as long as possible :hugs: 
Why are you lot always talking about food, I'm hunnngry :dohh: I've got prawn cocktail flavour spirals in my bag though, counting down until lunchtime so I can eat them :happydance: 
Everyone in this part of the office is going to Conexxions this afternoon :( I'm jealous, it's like when you weren't allowed to go on a school trip!


----------



## jolou

sent my form off this morning! hopefully doesnt take too long to come through, trying to decide what to have for lunch, im thinking cheese and beetroot sarnie today


----------



## hope&faith09

hmm I would really like a chicken and mayo roll but we havent got any! Maybe I can convince oh to pop to the shop for me! Does anyone elses LOs kick when the midwife tries to listen to their heart rate? She has been quiet all morning the second the midwife put the doppler on she went mad we could see my stomach moving! x


----------



## Windmills

I'm doing my HIP form next Thursday, anyone know how long it usually takes to come? :shrug:


----------



## Windmills

Mine does hope&faith! The only time I've seen my belly move is when the MW was trying to get her HB on the doppler :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

It was so funny I was moaning about her not moving and then there she was! I think the HIP takes about 4 weeks to come thru but some people are saying it takes a lot longer!


----------



## Windmills

Ergh I wanted it in February! Going to try and get most of the big things this month and next month before I go onto MA :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

I think we have now bought all our big things! We got a real good deal on our pushchair it was like 100 quid cheaper so have a good look around! 

Im so tired!


----------



## jolou

lol katie i think it might be cos we always hungry so its food food food ;)

bubs tends to go hiding when its doppler time for me, i think he is going to be a little mischief maker...oh no another one!


----------



## jolou

well i was reading through some of the other threads i think on the third tri forum, im not sure, a couple of the ladies sent their form off and the money was in a week later, im not counting on that happening to me tho lol

only big thing left we need is the cot and changing mat.


----------



## debjolin

I sent my HIP form off yesterday. read somewhere in 3rd tri that it isnt taking as long for the money to come through. The back log must have cleared a little.
I plan to get my cot and matteress with mine. 
What are you all planning to get with yours?? xxx


----------



## Windmills

I saved £200 on my pram :happydance: My Mum paid 25% off last week, still a lot to go though :lol: 
This weekend I'm going to get the steriliser (I want a black one, probably the pod one from mothercare to match my kitchen.. :dohh:) bath and top and tail bowl etc, maybe a few clothes.. I think that's all that's in the plan! With the HIP I want to get bedding and the Moses basket. Next month I'm going to get the cot and anything else I can think of! And won't know what to do with the Sure Start money, I wanted a 4D scan originally but now I don't see much point as I'm getting so many scans from the FMU.. It'll probably end up going on clothes for her :lol: 
Um, what am I rambling on about?


----------



## jolou

mine is going on the cot and mattress, then anything that's left over will go on little things we could use like a bouncer chair or something, i got all my steriliser and bottles from the asda baby event back in September, mums bought my bedding, i could use a few more sleep suits and blankets for the pram but that's about it. i need to see what the sheets are i had saved form Sophie's cot. my pram is already bought and in storage at OHs parents house, we dont need furniture since he is sleeping in our room, i could use a musical box for the cot, sophie loved hers, it would show little pictures up on the ceiling, all these things arent essential tho at all.


----------



## A3my

ok I'm going to sound really stupid now....what is this HIP thing? i thought it was something to do with selling your house? :dohh: xx


----------



## abz

oh my word. lots to catch up on.

shawnie honey. hope your little one stays where she is for a wee while longer :)

good afternoon. i feel like poop. had a horrific night last night. woke up with the most horrible pains in my tummy. had to stop myself from going into a mad panic. they passed after a couple of minutes but damn it hurt. bump has been kicking me all last night and through this morning and i'm getting the odd nudge right now, so she must be ok? but i got so scared. i don't know whether it was BH, as i don't know what they feel like, hip and pelvic pain, as it was lower down that the pain was, or whether little bump had got herself wedged somewhere and shoved. with such a sore pelvis that's kind of how it felt? anyways. i'm a bit of a nervous wreck today as a result. and working to 11pm again!!

but, i did buy some hot cross buns on the way into work. i just feel too sick to eat them. think bump may have shoved herself up higher as my stomach keeps rolling over, bleurgh.

abz xx


----------



## Scampie

A3my said:


> ok I'm going to sound really stupid now....what is this HIP thing? i thought it was something to do with selling your house? :dohh: xx

I hope not :( Thats not gonna be helpful at this point in time :D Its a health in pregnancy grant hun. You get a £190 payment which is supposed to be to put towards healthy eating during pregnancy. I think everyone is entitled to it but im not sure. Its available from 26 weeks and i believe u need a mat1 form or something like that from your midwife. She will probably ask you about it at your 22 week app, if not ask her. Im not actually sure where we get the forms to apply for it, i have the mat1 form, but arent really sure how i go about claiming it. Ask your midwife she will be able to explain all x


----------



## A3my

Thanks Scampie :) I think i've got my MATB1 form, althought it seemed to be a card rather than a form :S I'm a bit behind with all this becasue I've only seen consultants up till now. Got a MW appt this afternoon (first one with her since my booking appt!) so I'll make sure I add that to the massive list of questions I've got :happydance: xx


----------



## jolou

You get the form from your midwife at 25 weeks, she signs a form a bit like the tax credit one, you have 31 days to send it off from the date she signs it. You dont need a matb1 for it, at least I Hope not as she didn't give me one lol. Every pregnant woman gets it providing they live in uk. It can be used to keep yourself healthy during pregnancy or to go towards buying things for baby :) hope that helps.

EDIT: just remembered when i got home i dont need a matb1 as i dont work lol


----------



## jolou

ergh i feel like crap today, still light headed and not quite with it, and now i have all over tummy ache :( i blame it on January blues i think lol


----------



## hope&faith09

I feel horrible today as well really tired and generally down in the dumps. Just waiting for a hot chocolate! x


----------



## abz

i keep getting little cramps in my lower tummy (feels like ligament pains or something) and i am so so tired after the debacle in the middle of the night. i may have to caffeinate if i'm going to last here until 11pm!! can't believe i have only been here 3 hours. feels like it's been an age!!

abz xx


----------



## abz

just got my first kick in the ribs :D or punch. since i'm still being kicked in my lower tummy, and my ribs, and i doubt the wee blighter can move that fast, she's obviously stretched herself right out!!

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm in so much pain with my ribs. it is awful when i am playing the piano, which is crap as i am a music teacher mainly!!! lol!

shawnie - hope LO stays put 4 a few good weeks more at least!

abz - i have had pains 2. i thought i was going in2 premature labour as they were coming and going like contractions, they felt like period pains and i was starting 2 get worried!! rest up!

well no word from estate agents about offers on our flat which is crap but on the upside DH got a good job offer 2day from the firm he wanted :happydance: so at least we have money sorted, tho is going 2 b strange managing on 1 pay after having 2!


----------



## jolou

yay grats for hubby maybebaby :)

looks like we all feeling down in dumps and aching today lol


----------



## abz

so glad your hubby got his job sorted. that's one weight off your mind :) and you might hear from the estate agents yet. they might be working out an offer. 

am glad other people have had pains. i honestly thought i might be going into labour as it hurt. i wasn't expecting BH to be painful, and i can only think that's what it was. but it may not have been. who knows.... at least bump has moved around a lot today so i know she's ok. but i'm going to be on tenterhooks for ages now. i just know it. i see my mw on the 5th so hopefully after that when i've heard her heartbeat again i'll feel better :)

am just eating a rather large bowl of custard. haven't fancied those hot cross buns!!

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

aww bless ... i think i felt a high kick the other day but she goes from really high to really low so fast!


----------



## jolou

haha my OH just text me saying he is tired and not had much sleep the last few weeks and me being pregnant is getting the blame! cheeky sod apparently he read that both the lady and her partner get less sleep as she gets further along...funny he seems to be snoring when im tosing and turning lol he has now told me to look into these maternity pillows cos im taking the covers away to proper my leg up....


----------



## abz

ha. my friend gave me one of those. i call it 'the sausage' and it has revolutionised my comfort when sleeping. even if it just ends up being used as another comfy pillow. ha. but usually i have it under my head and between my knees. or when i'm leaning over from my side to my front it's great for putting one arm and one leg over, so i kind of feel like i'm sleeping on my tummy, but i'm not :)

abz xx


----------



## jolou

i think thats what im missing, ive found msyelf rolling over and waking myself up when i do cos its not comfy. hmmmm if he is williing to buy one i aint gonna complain, ive seen one on ebay that can be used as long pillow across the bed later or maybe for sophie to use


----------



## abz

i think they usually cost about £30. i was lucky in that she didn't need hers any more. i love it :)


----------



## hope&faith09

My oh bought me a dream geni pillow to try and get some sleep at night ... now he finds he keeps running out of room on the bed! Well there are two of me and only one of him!


----------



## abz

i'm just glad that since we moved the bed, OH is next to the wall or i'm sure he'd fall out of bed on a fiarly regular basis!! ha. it was a necessity as i kept having to clamber over him to get out the bed and go to the loo in the middle of the night. not good!!

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I thought you were having a boy abz! I saw on facebook you'd decided to call him Ethan! 
Urgh can't believe it's only Wednesday, this week is dragging so bad, think it's because I'm waiting for payday! x


----------



## abz

that wasn't me!! ha. i don't know who that was, but certainly not me... ethan isn't a name i'd even considered, ha. :D

probably a girl, and so far probably an isobel :)


----------



## hope&faith09

aww I like the name isobel! But we already have one in our family! I like Amy at the moment or Aby! We are still waiting for BT to turn up, think they went to install our new phone line at our old address which is very annoying. x


----------



## MartaMi

Gosh, you all are talking about bought things and babynames. It seems like a far future for me:haha:


----------



## abz

ha. not that far ;)

and aby is a wonderful choice :D hee.

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, I thought I had you on FB! I do don't I? 
I'm tired :cry: Friday is too far away.


----------



## jolou

aww isobel is what this one was gonna be called if a girl :)

katie is prego brain catching up with you :)


----------



## Windmills

Pregnancy brain is taking over my life :lol:


----------



## abz

mine is taken. did i mentio i thought it was november the other day? :D

and i just ate two hot cross buns!! 200 cals each. have shoved chewing gum in my mouth in the hope it will stop me eating!!


----------



## maybebaby3

lol katie i know what u mean!

girls do your oh complain abt the time u spend on here. i pop in and out but am not here constantly yet DH keeps making remarks that i'm always online. like hello i came home from work, cleared the toys from the living room, emptied the dishwasher, cooked dinner, filled the dishwasher again and he has been off work 2day and has not even bothered 2 lift a finger 2 do anything, the flat was a state when i got in. he was moaning that i hadnt put on a wash 2day and it is bloody pissing it down with rain and i have no more space 2 hang inside as the washing i have up is still damp! cheek!!! am fuming! and am suffering rib pain and spd and feel really heavy. sorry i am feeling really sorry 4 myself as all he has done is laze around all day!


----------



## maybebaby3

abz i ate thru a whole bad of toffee crisp clusters on sunday - nearly 800cals! am getting so fat!


----------



## hope&faith09

I cant stop eating have had so much today ... am now waiting for OH to get back so I can have a little dinner and go to bed Im so tired!


----------



## jolou

my OH would complain if he actually knew how much i was on ;) but he is non the wiser since he works and the house is always tidy by the time he comes home lol, little does he know its all done half an hr before hes home... joking of course its an hour! :)

prego brain has defo got me im sure ive actually gone dumber too


----------



## A3my

I keep having pig-out days :wacko: its comforting after no sleep/feeling crummy :D 

I wanted Isobel for a girl too, in fact I think there are loads of lovely girls names. I'm really struggling with a boys name. My OH likes Huxley (errmm noooo) and says no to every one of my suggestions! xx


----------



## hope&faith09

aww ... well my mum just rang me up and she keeps calling my baby 'chips' apparently this is now her nickname as when I was little my nickname was spud so everytime she contacts me its to spud and chips. I think everyone in my family is going crazy!


----------



## Widger

Also feeling knackered tonight and I've been feeling a little moody over past few days. Has anyone else had this? I'm usually quite a level headed person but went nuts over my incompetence creating a cheese sauce last night and at someone not doing their job properly this morning at work :haha: Obviously my mood has calmed as day gone on.

Hope&Faith - How can you think you look fat with only put on 7lbs? You lucky lucky girl. I have put on 1 stone and 2lbs already - this seems to have stayed the same for the past few weeks and long may it continue :rofl:

Logansmama - What type of glucose test did you have to take?

Shawnie - :hugs: and :dust: Make sure you look after yourself. Thinking of you xxx

Got my mw appointment next week so will ask about HIP and MATb1 - need to get my act together


----------



## abz

i daren't weigh myself. i'm sure i've gained at least 2 stones already :(


----------



## Windmills

I absolutely refuse to weigh myself. Before I got pregnant I was a size 8 usually- and in mid August I had an awful kidney infection and lost about a stone, so I was really skinny. I'm now getting to the snug stage in my size 10 maternity pants for work :(


----------



## jolou

ive gained 2stone...oh god lol


----------



## A3my

Widger - I've put on 1 stone 3 lbs. about 9 of them were at christmas though hehe.

I had my MW appt today. She said I cant have the HIP form untill my next appt with her.... at 30 weeks :( did get my MAT B1 though. am sick of peeing in tiny pots now, its impossible!! xx


----------



## Moongirl

hi girlies! 

wow it's taken me a while to catch up again!! I can't wait until maternity leave just so i can keep track of you all on here :winkwink:

Shawnie - hope your litttle one stays put for a good while yet, you take care of yourself hun
Amy and widger - my SIL is pregnant too, which is lovely but unfortunately they live a long way from me so won't see new one too regularly.

maybebaby - congrats on your OH's new job, that must be a relief. fingers crossed for the house sale now!! oh and i can sympathise completely with the rib pain - ouchy :cry: i'm getting physio on friday so hoping that'll help!!!

abz - i don't know how you cope working till 11pm, i'm such a waste of space at work most of the time jsut now, and that's just regular hours :haha: 

on the weight front, i've put on a stone, oops! and i can't stop eating :blush: even when i'm not hungry, i just want to eat!!

i feel so unprepared hearing what you've all bought! i've only got the cot (not even the matress yet!) and a few little outfits. think i need to start buying instead of just looking :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

that doesnt sound very fair amy, they are ment to give it to you at 25 weeks, i got mine monday she gave me an extra appointment for it, i did get told i could phone up requestiong one and she wuold leave it for me but she prefered to see me. theres a leaflet i got when i had my booking appointment that even said "dont forget to claim at 25 weeks for HiP grant"


----------



## abz

i was overweight to begin with. about 15st when i got preggers i think. and when i got weighed by the mw she said i was nigh on 16st. so i really daren't look. i lost a huge amount of weight for my wedding. looks like i've put it all back on... but i don't look like i have *sigh*...


----------



## A3my

jolou said:


> that doesnt sound very fair amy, they are ment to give it to you at 25 weeks, i got mine monday she gave me an extra appointment for it, i did get told i could phone up requestiong one and she wuold leave it for me but she prefered to see me. theres a leaflet i got when i had my booking appointment that even said "dont forget to claim at 25 weeks for HiP grant"

Thanks Jolou - I might give her a call back. There's so much i could do with that money!! :happydance: xx

abz - dont worry about weight gain, as long as you are healthy and your LO is then thats the main thing. I put on 5 1/2 stone with both of my previous pregnancies! 

Really need a cuppa but OH not taking my hints :haha: xxxx


----------



## jolou

try the "its not for me its for baby" or "if u loved me you would" with puppy dog eyes, works a treat for me at the mo lol


----------



## A3my

haha brilliant, I'll try all of those lol :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

Totally off topic... and not food related for once... but are there are footy fans on this thread?!

Just watched an amazing game of footy and little bean kicked all the way through!!! 

We've also just realised that our little bean is due to the day after the Champions League final so that could help bring about an early labour!!

And then the World Cup to follow :cloud9:


----------



## jolou

im not a footy fan really but OH is (liverpool supporter boooooooooo im all for man u lol), i had to watch it on sunday and bubs was kickin about like mad!

he already has a liverpool baby vest to wear and no doubt will have a kit for the world cup lol sophie has hers already


----------



## abz

my favourite is 'our baby really wants an ice lolly'. or 'our baby really wants a cup of tea' :D works wonders. even if he does raise his eyebrows at me, ha.

well bump is still moving around. she's been doing a lot of that today. she must be shattered!! have just been given some money by a great aunt so i'll be off to buy a cot and a baby monitor soon :) i was going to leave it a little longer, but i'll end up spending the dosh on something else if i don't get things now, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> im not a footy fan really but OH is (liverpool supporter boooooooooo im all for man u lol), i had to watch it on sunday and bubs was kickin about like mad!
> 
> he already has a liverpool baby vest to wear and no doubt will have a kit for the world cup lol sophie has hers already

lol.. we already have an mini England shirt for our little bean :blush:


----------



## LogansMama

Shawnie - Good Luck keeping your LO inside! Don't let her out yet. You stay in bed! 

hope&faith - glad your appt went well!

As for Fundal Height - I have been measured at my last two appts, but I keep forgetting to ask what it is! GRRR! I wish I knew now!

As far as listening to baby's heart goes - seems to me that they ALWAYS have to put the doppler down really really low - no matter where baby is. Weird. Is everyone else like that too?

jolou - I hope you feel better!

widger - I just had a 1 hour glucose test. You drink the drink. Have to drink it all within 5 minutes... then get blood drawn an hour later. I should have the results tomorrow I think. Its standard here to do them between 26-28 weeks.


----------



## babyhope

Ok UK ladies help me out...if it is 5:00 PM here in California what time is it over there?


----------



## LogansMama

I'm not in the UK - but I think the last time I asked it was 5 hours later than here (in FLorida), so that would make it about 9 hours later than Cali - right?


----------



## babyhope

So it is probably the middle of the night for them right now then, huh? I wanted to post that I am on team BLUE but I don't want to post it when everyone is asleep:haha:

For all the may ladies I AM ON TEAM BLUE:happydance:

Logansmama, I took my glucose test today...yuck it did not taste as good as last time, a little like punch and medicine and it was the red one. I am hoping I pass as there is no way I could be on a diet pregnant:haha:


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats babyhope! Having collected (at least) two of them so far, I can say that raising boys is a huge amount of fun. :hugs:


----------



## DWandMJ

Congrats on the blue, babyhope!


----------



## Scampie

babyhope said:


> Ok UK ladies help me out...if it is 5:00 PM here in California what time is it over there?

8 hours ahead of you! Says you posted at 1:11am UK time. :)


----------



## Scampie

Congrats babyhope :) Agreed boys are fun. Havent raised a girl so cant compare, but i heard they are more difficult than boys. My little man is my best friend in all the world, though he might not agree at homework time :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats babyhope on team :blue:

I wonder if the boy/girl split for May babies has evened out yet!?


----------



## Cactusgirl

Congrats Babyhope on your blue

And Maybebaby that is fantastic news on your HB being offered a job. When are you hoping to move? It's to Leeds isn't it?

Pussygalore - I am not an massive football fan but do follow it and am the envy of all my male friends to be having mat leave during the world cup!!!

Not much to report from me really. Me and DH seem to be going through another rough patch. He is really getting on my tits - but sure he would say the same about me too!
He is sleeping a lot in the spare room at the moment as my snoring has reached a new level apparently!


----------



## jolou

congrats on team blue babyhope! im a little scared of having a boy, im not used to them! lol its all girls in our family apart from my youngest cousin james...altho we class him as one of us he was always with us growing up we forget he is a lad lol. If its true boys are easier to raise than girls then im happy, sophie has been great, albeit a bit too much like my sister and argues with me already with what she wants to wear etc lol

cactus girl me and my OH go through stages like that, there can be a few days in row where i feel like i just want to kill him and feel like he is patronising me lol 

feeling a bit better today, i went to bed earlier than normal, mainly so i could get comfy before mark came up to bed lol. still feel like i could sleep for Britain but thats the norm at the moment lol


----------



## A3my

Congrats on joining team Blue babyhope :D :blue: 

Jolou - I feel the same about having a little boy, I have two girls and I am one of three sisters. I'm excited too though. I heard boys are easier.

I'm stupid tired today. Really not sleeping well. Does anyone else use one of those long pillow things? I was wondering about getting one.... xxx


----------



## jolou

im thinking about getting one amy cos im really struggling to sleep now, my OH even mentioned it yesterday as im tossing and turning keeping him awake, for him to want to spend money on something that will be used for a few months must mean its bad lol


----------



## A3my

my OH can sleep through anything! but I am the same as you, its getting to me now. my eyes really ache and feel like lead. Think I'll get on at the weekend, its so hard to get comfortable! :sleep: xx


----------



## jolou

ohhhhh how exciting! a friend of mine on a game i play online thinks she may have gone into labour! she was sat there having contractions for a few hours but not regular and she has lost her plug! oooooooooo exciting!


----------



## quail

jolou said:


> ohhhhh how exciting! a friend of mine on a game i play online thinks she may have gone into labour! she was sat there having contractions for a few hours but not regular and she has lost her plug! oooooooooo exciting!

how exciting hope she gets on alright,well i have been to the dentist this morning and had a tooth pulled the anasthetic[sp!]is just starting to wear off and its aching, baby was kicking like a good un while it was being done,lol,i have a appointment with my mw next wed,so just hope everythings still fine and baby is not growing to big.xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

OMG have just snuck into 3rd tri and there is a May 2010 thread there already - I am officially afraid!!!!


----------



## Moongirl

Hi guys!



jolou said:


> im thinking about getting one amy cos im really struggling to sleep now, my OH even mentioned it yesterday as im tossing and turning keeping him awake, for him to want to spend money on something that will be used for a few months must mean its bad lol

Joulou and Amy, i have a body pillow - not one of the expensive ones, just a straight one. It's really helped my hip pain but does take up a lot of space in bed, hehe! i do like it though.... I'm going away this weekend and don't know how i'll sleep without it! If you want a cheap one, there's a discussion on 2nd tri about them, and you can get a bolster pillow on woolworths.co.uk for about £4 i think - much the same thing!!



Cactusgirl said:


> OMG have just snuck into 3rd tri and there is a May 2010 thread there already - I am officially afraid!!!!

Oh god! that means i'm going to be left here on my own again soon :cry: think i might have to sneak into 3rd tri early, once most of you move over!!

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

tehres a thread?? since when it wasnt there this morning lol i still dont feel right over there i go over every day and look at the threads since technically im third tri but they all talking about labour etc and its too scary to think how close it could be! i thought this thread would just move over eventually? lol


----------



## jolou

ive just been and posted oh how scary! theres a few 24 weekers there already aswel by the looks of it!


----------



## Windmills

Third tri is where babies are born, I can't believe it's what.. 2 or 3 weeks til I move? When is everyone going, I thought it was 27 weeks but now I'm suspicious you're all going at 26? xx


----------



## jolou

well i been hovering there for a bit since i guess 26weeks is your 27th week. i can relate to some things there now but not alot lol looks like some went there at 24 weeks aswel. dont think it matters too much.


----------



## A3my

EEk - I'm not ready to think about labour yet either. It makes me wince when I do. I nearly had a panic attack about it last night becasue we have got a TV series starting soon alll about different birth stories and the ad for it terrified me! I'd rather stick to worrying about sleep, fat gain and baby movements :D x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Oh god! that means i'm going to be left here on my own again soon :cry: think i might have to sneak into 3rd tri early, once most of you move over!!
> 
> :hugs:

Come with us early Moongirl - won't leave anyone behind!!!


----------



## jolou

haha i know what you mean, i see the threads starting with "introducing to you" and im like holy crapppppppp


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cactusgirl said:


> Congrats Babyhope on your blue
> 
> And Maybebaby that is fantastic news on your HB being offered a job. When are you hoping to move? It's to Leeds isn't it?
> 
> Pussygalore - I am not an massive football fan but do follow it and am the envy of all my male friends to be having mat leave during the world cup!!!
> 
> Not much to report from me really. Me and DH seem to be going through another rough patch. He is really getting on my tits - but sure he would say the same about me too!
> He is sleeping a lot in the spare room at the moment as my snoring has reached a new level apparently!

lol... I am so excited about my maternity leave coinciding with the World Cup! Hubby is over the moon too and can't believe his luck!! I'm sure all of that will change once our little bean is here.. I'm not sure we'll have time to catch much footy!!

Sorry to hear about you and OH... hope it all gets better for you soon :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

... and I've just read the rest of the thread and seen that there is a May babies thread on third tri already!!! :wacko:

And I'm still waiting for "V" day!!

It does make me realise just how quickly 2nd tri is going though because I can remember when some of the early May babies moved over to 2nd tri and there were about 4 or 5 of us left in 1st tri! It did make keeping up with the May babies thread a little easier though cos there were only 3/4 pages per day instead of the usual ten! It just took days to catch up with the May babies thread when I finally moved over!

I think I will stay put until 27 weeks when I am ready to face the scary, scary world of 3rd tri!!! But I will be nosey on pop onto 3rd tri for a quick read :blush:


----------



## Moongirl

Cactusgirl said:


> Moongirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Oh god! that means i'm going to be left here on my own again soon :cry: think i might have to sneak into 3rd tri early, once most of you move over!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Come with us early Moongirl - won't leave anyone behind!!!Click to expand...

oooh and face the scariness of the 3rd tri??!! Think i'll wait another couple of weeks at least :haha: 

I can't believe how quickly time is passing... we're gonna have babies soon :happydance: (just nobody mention the labour part to me :winkwink:)


----------



## supriseBump_x

Ooooh im 26 weeks on tomorrow, Getting closer and closer to 3rd Tri. But im nice and happy in 2nd, 2nd Trimester is a safe place to be, not to scary... haha Xxxx


----------



## jolou

well il be staying put posting in this may thread and just nosey at anything to do with 3rd tri, tho there is nothin wrong with u girls posting in the may one over there :) i noticed some names ive never seen before aswel!


----------



## A3my

I am excited about the bit when we all start to post about when our LOs arrive :D we'll have to keep a list of birthdates and see who can get the closet to their due date hehe. xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl said:


> I can't believe how quickly time is passing... we're gonna have babies soon :happydance: (just nobody mention the labour part to me :winkwink:)

God no mention of the labour :nope:


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww ladies I dont want to move over to third tri! 

Im so tired today ... just off to babies r us with my mum! Will post more later having an awful day so tired and grumpy!


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> im thinking about getting one amy cos im really struggling to sleep now, my OH even mentioned it yesterday as im tossing and turning keeping him awake, for him to want to spend money on something that will be used for a few months must mean its bad lol

I know what you mean, I've been having some rough nights too. I just can't get comfortable with my tummy, especially since I am a tummy sleeper, and now when I sleep on my sides my shoulders hurt....and last night I got one of those horrible PAINFUL pregnancy leg cramps...OUCH!


----------



## babyhope

Yup 3rd Trimester sounds scary and exciting...they actually have birth announcements as well:haha:

I think I will pop into the May thread over there and still post here as well, lol...I came into 2nd trimester a week early!

I am not sure if anyone is still putting the team color next to the due dates but I would like my blue to be added:flower:


----------



## Windmills

Is anyone else getting foot cramp rather than leg cramp?! :wacko: I've never had cramp in my life but the past 10 days or so I've been getting cramp in the bottom of my feet :dohh:


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies :hi:

I have been keeping an eye on the thread at work today in my time but have been a good girl and not posted until now - I have made notes so I did not forget what I had read damn pregnancy brain :blush:

Crikey a third tri May thread already :wacko: I am a late one (May 31st) like Moongirl so I think I will sneak over with you all a bit early when you all start moving.

I never got around to baking muffins yesterday but I did make the cheese and potato pie which I am having for tea tonight, hopefully in about 20 mins :mrgreen: Jolou I will pm you the recipe for muffins - you may need to tinker with the cooking time depending on the size of your muffin tinand the temperature depending on your oven as I have honed the recipe for my tin and oven over time - my tin makes starbucks sized muffins and is much bigger than all the other muffin tins I have seen in the shops. I have printed out a load of low fat chocolate muffin recipes from the web today which I will have a play with over the weeks to come :cloud9:

Abz - you must have a long baby to reach all the way to your ribs :thumbup: I have not felt any movement above my belly button still - LO seems like like laying in my pelvis like it is a cradle.

Ah bed-space. I usually sleep flat on my front which has been impossible since about 13w due to bloating and eventually bump. Consequently I have gradually started to take up more and more bed :blush: I have got a dreamgeni pillow like Hope&faith which keeps me comfy but does nothing for the amount of space LO and I need - OH just lets me get on with it, if he does not like it he can sleep in the babies room after all is is 2 against 1 :haha:

Oh and I moved up a box - have to dash as its yoga night :mrgreen:

Have a good evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

Gosh, how much you have wrote. That's insane :wacko: 
*maybebaby3* - my OH doesn't have anything complain about because I really don't have time to spend in internet. I come from work, pick up Janno from kindergarten, come home and warm up or make dinner. We eat and then I start preparing my next day's lessons and check Janely's homework. After that it's already time to finish things and start putting kids to sleep. 
*A3my *- Isobel is such a beautiful name :cloud9: 
*babyhope* - gongrats and welcome to blue team :blue: It's fantastic to think that I'm gonna get a son:happydance:

*Weight.* I can be happy, I have gained some and I weigh 93 lbs :dohh: Unfortunately weight hadn't rise for some time now but I actually don't give any chance to it either. I go jogging and ski at school with kids. It is really cold outside so I have minimised my running distance more than half but during lessons I ski with kids. That makes up to 10km skiing per day. Madness :wacko:
24 weeks:happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cactus girl.. I am back from third tri with my tail between my legs!! :blush:

Definitely staying put in the cosy world of 2nd tri for the time being!

But I'm still going to have a nosey on the May babies thread over there.. I don't want to miss out!!! :haha:


----------



## Widger

Well ladies, I'm looking for some advice. My little one will not budge at the moment and has decided that kicking down below OUCH is favourite day job - actually feels like it is using it as a springboard. Now usually I feel kicks all over the place but I have felt them really low the past 2 days and my little widger has obviously found a position that it likes. Is there anything I can do to move this little one? Or am I just destined to jolt with pain for the next 17 weeks? Please help xx

PussyG - I am so happy that the world cup is on when I'm off too. I just love it!! As for the game last night, typical Man U getting something in injury time eh?


----------



## insomnimama

Afternoon everyone! Just got my specialist's (surgeon's) apt. Will be basically an intake apt and he will make the referral for a surgery date. So within a month or so I will know my last baby's birthdate! :) :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

My hips and ribs hurt and my sister continues to be a bitch. /endmoan :lol:
Anyone else REALLY glad it's nearly the weekend?


----------



## jolou

widger bubs seems to like that area on me too, he moves from time to time but not often.

frufru starbuck size muffins ........ O M G you now have made me want to search for bigger tins lol (lol for some reason calender girls poped in to my head).

well i asked OH how he slept last night since i went to bed earlier to give me time to get comfy without disturbing him lol he said he doesnt remember waking up so must have been fine, he tends to wake tho from me taking the covers.. so that must be why he wants to get a pillow for me lol since i use the duvet like a big long pillow.


----------



## jolou

im glad its nearly the weekend, mainly because il get a lie in, sophie is with her dad this weekend so no early mornings for 2 days! i always miss her like mad but my god its nice to get the lie in, especially now i know by may it will all be over. 

right now im mooching at facebook wondering where on earth my sister is actually from...


----------



## jolou

double post


----------



## A3my

Widger said:


> Well ladies, I'm looking for some advice. My little one will not budge at the moment and has decided that kicking down below OUCH is favourite day job - actually feels like it is using it as a springboard. Now usually I feel kicks all over the place but I have felt them really low the past 2 days and my little widger has obviously found a position that it likes. Is there anything I can do to move this little one? Or am I just destined to jolt with pain for the next 17 weeks? Please help xx
> 
> PussyG - I am so happy that the world cup is on when I'm off too. I just love it!! As for the game last night, typical Man U getting something in injury time eh?

Hi Widger - I have the same problem!!! our LOs had better turn round or they'll be breech!! I'm sure they will. I cant remember the last time I had a higher kick though and its such a wierd sensation when they kick down below I cant describe it!

Had a really healthy tea, then fell asleep for 5 mins. Woke up feeling sick and I've just had to eat lots of toast to make myself feel better :D xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies, 

Well after an awful day I have finally found time for myself to sit down for a few minutes! Am going to have a nice soak in the bath, an ovaltine and then bed! I have an OH free night as I am stopping at my mums to look after their dogs over the weekend while they go to Germany to see my sis and niece. 

This is our current name choice for LO and I would really appreciate your opinions! ... Amy Eleanor Howell. 

Also just on the subject of third tri and certain conversations does anyone have any opinions on Maternity led unit vs hospital? Sorry! 

x x x


----------



## A3my

hope&faith09 said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Well after an awful day I have finally found time for myself to sit down for a few minutes! Am going to have a nice soak in the bath, an ovaltine and then bed! I have an OH free night as I am stopping at my mums to look after their dogs over the weekend while they go to Germany to see my sis and niece.
> 
> This is our current name choice for LO and I would really appreciate your opinions! ... Amy Eleanor Howell.
> 
> Also just on the subject of third tri and certain conversations does anyone have any opinions on Maternity led unit vs hospital? Sorry!
> 
> x x x

Sorry to hear you've had a crappy day :(

Well I think your name is beautiful! Amy is my name hehe so I am biased but I think its lovely with Eleanor and your surname finishes it off perfectly!

I want to have mine at birthing unit but they prob wont let me as I've had a few problems. I would say go and look round your local units and go to the place you feel most comfortable. My local hospital is nasty so I really dont want to go there. The main thing is that you have total confidence in wherever delivers you xxxxx


----------



## LogansMama

OMG - I moved into the 7th box! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Im slightly worried about the unit as they have no care incase there is a problem with LO. So im tempted to go to the hospital and then be transferred back. It all depends on my BMI as well tho. I have just weighed myself, slightly worried as I havent put on much weight. Just trying to find by booking in weight compared to weight now and there are only a few pounds difference. Does this mean my baby isnt growing properly?


----------



## A3my

no not at all, there's another site I look at and people on there who were about the same stage had put on 3lbs compared to my stone. The midwife would have said if she thought the baby wasnt growing becasue your fundal height would have been too low.

I had my first in a hospital (which has since downgraded) becasue I was worried about things going wrong and I am glad I did because I had an epidural. I was in labour 5 days and in agony becasue the baby was back to back. you'd still be delivered by midwives but there's that back-up there just in case xxx


----------



## LogansMama

*babyhope* - Congrats on your boy! I am thrilled to pieces to be having another boy myself. Boys are great! I think I would have been scared if I were having a girl - I KNOW what me and my sisters were like! (ALthough all the pink and dresses are fun!) 

*A3my* - I've been sleeping poorly too! It sucks. I toss and turn all night - wake up every hour to pee - ugh! And then today I woke up a good hour and a half early feeling horrible with bathroom issues. Sat on the toilet forever - then couldn't fall back to sleep know I had to be up in like 30 minutes. I've been a mess all day now. I'm starting to dread the REAL lack of sleep I'll be getting once LO arrives - although I KNOW its all worth it! Those early days are so hard though!

I don't have one of those pillows - I just use like 3 -4 regular ones!

*katie* - I've had every kind of cramp you can imagine - leg, foot, back, EVERYWHERE. It sucks. I think they need to up my dose of thyroid meds... I know the cramps are a normal pregnancy thing - but they are also pretty common FOR ME when my thyroid meds need to be increased. I have to remind my doc at my next appt to check my bloods again.... 

*As far as the hip/back pain goes* -I would book an appt with the chiropractor! I am going back for the 2nd time next Tuesday and I can't freaking WAIT. I felt SOOOO great last time - I can't even explain. Its something EVERY pregnant uncomfortable woman should do! Seriously. I wish someone would have told me last time around. 

Same thing with the "*getting baby to switch postions*" issue. I swear - once he adjusted me - baby just slipped right into the spot he should have been in. (I think anyhow - can't ACTUALLY tell - but it FELT right!)

*Marta* - You are a superhero with all your flipping exercise! Seriously. You make me feel like a tub of lard! Its gonna take all my effort to drag my fat ass for a walk tonight! 

*insomnimama* - Thats pretty exciting! Whats your EDD? I think most docs like to schedule c-secs for a week or so before that.... Have you had c-secs with aLL your kids or just the last one or what?

NOW - *as for me* - I am getting SOOOOO UNCOMFORTABLE lately. And even while I think this pregnancy is going lightning fast - I really wonder how I am going to make it up till the very end. Especially when I think I'll be working the whole time too! That thought just about kills me! I don't know how I'm gonna do it. I feel like I can barely move anymore. Getting up and down is a major project! And its only gonna get WORSE over the next 3 months! Geesh! Is it bad that I secretly hope for bedrest??? Not really - but I do wish I just had a good excuse to stop working early! (not that I could afford it AT ALL!).

Anyhow - thats my little bitch of the day.... :)


----------



## A3my

Logansmama - you are good replying to everyone! 

I know how you feel with the working issue, I have to work up till 39+4 weeks :cry: I feel like an old hag crossed with a tank too. I get out of my chair when I am sitting at my desk and I hobble around slowly, can almost hear the beep beep beep large vehicles make :haha: I wish we could afford for me to just even have a week off before EDD xxx


----------



## babyhope

A3my said:


> Logansmama - you are good replying to everyone!

Gotta agree:thumbup:


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> Logansmama - you are good replying to everyone!
> 
> Gotta agree:thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL. I finally figured out how to do it without forgetting everything I want to say! As I am reading I will post on the bottom of the page - but won't submit it. Before I go to the next page, I "copy" everything. As I read through the pages, I will paste in the bottom again, then add any new replies, then copy again, then go to the next page, etc... until I finally get to the end of all the new pages I have to catch up on - then I hit submit! Did that make sense? 

I always feel bad when I can't reply to people... cause I know I like it when people reply to my stuff..... I feel "selfish" if I don't!

And A3my - At least I DO have spring break to look forward too. That is at the end of march... its just gonna SUCK having to go back AFTER it for those last few weeks! I wish I could afford to stop then!


----------



## DWandMJ

A3my- it almost feels like a mild funny bone sensation straight to the cervix... LO discovered it too. It gets achy when she hangs out down there. I'm finding that depending on how negotiable she's willing to be, if I lay of the couch with my bum propped up on the arm rest she'll move up; which at least serves a temporary relief... Worth a shot.


----------



## insomnimama

Wow LogansMama look at you with the individual shout-outs! :thumbup:

EDD is actually June 3 based on ov, but at my city's maternity hospital they like to plan C-sections as close to 39 weeks as possible, to get maximum cooking time plus a decent shot at avoiding labour. 

My first was an emergency C-section, and I elected to have a section for the second. Once you have had two you don't get a choice anymore. :rofl:

I will be having the same surgeon as with insomnibaby- he was fairly good. I want to convince him to get rid of the curtain and let me watch the surgery, but probably he won't let me... :coffee:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Insomnimama - unbelievable you will have the birth date so soon. You will be so prepared!!

Hope and Faith - love the name it is gorgeous

FruFru - had to laugh I read part of your baking post as 'time will depend on the size of your muffin' but then went on to read 'tin' thought you were giving out labour tips or summit!!

Pussygalore - we are not ready for the big girls stories yet!!! We need to stay in 2nd tri where talk is of gender scans and prams not the L word!!!

Nothing much happening with me again today - looking forward to the weekend - DH is out of my hair mountain biking (think he is trying to get as much in as possible before the arrival) so I can watch Coach Trip on telly without being mithered!! Excellent!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cactusgirl said:


> Insomnimama - unbelievable you will have the birth date so soon. You will be so prepared!!
> 
> Hope and Faith - love the name it is gorgeous
> 
> FruFru - had to laugh I read part of your baking post as 'time will depend on the size of your muffin' but then went on to read 'tin' thought you were giving out labour tips or summit!!
> 
> Pussygalore - we are not ready for the big girls stories yet!!! We need to stay in 2nd tri where talk is of gender scans and prams not the L word!!!
> 
> Nothing much happening with me again today - looking forward to the weekend - DH is out of my hair mountain biking (think he is trying to get as much in as possible before the arrival) so I can watch Coach Trip on telly without being mithered!! Excellent!

:rofl: back in the cosy world of second tri and it feels lovely!! :cloud9:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pussy Galore said:


> Cactusgirl said:
> 
> 
> Insomnimama - unbelievable you will have the birth date so soon. You will be so prepared!!
> 
> Hope and Faith - love the name it is gorgeous
> 
> FruFru - had to laugh I read part of your baking post as 'time will depend on the size of your muffin' but then went on to read 'tin' thought you were giving out labour tips or summit!!
> 
> Pussygalore - we are not ready for the big girls stories yet!!! We need to stay in 2nd tri where talk is of gender scans and prams not the L word!!!
> 
> Nothing much happening with me again today - looking forward to the weekend - DH is out of my hair mountain biking (think he is trying to get as much in as possible before the arrival) so I can watch Coach Trip on telly without being mithered!! Excellent!
> 
> :rofl: back in the cosy world of second tri and it feels lovely!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Don't you try and pull the wool over over my eyes Pussy I have seen you and FruFru over the other side since!!

I won't be held responsible!!


----------



## A3my

Morning bumpy ladies :)

Logansmama - like the way you work the replies :D You are lucky you've got a break but I agree it will be awful going back. You can think of it as the last slog though!

DWandMJ - I'm going to try that tonight! Hopefully will stop the little man jumping on my cervix. I'd like to know what a higher kick feels like!  xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cactusgirl said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cactusgirl said:
> 
> 
> Insomnimama - unbelievable you will have the birth date so soon. You will be so prepared!!
> 
> Hope and Faith - love the name it is gorgeous
> 
> FruFru - had to laugh I read part of your baking post as 'time will depend on the size of your muffin' but then went on to read 'tin' thought you were giving out labour tips or summit!!
> 
> Pussygalore - we are not ready for the big girls stories yet!!! We need to stay in 2nd tri where talk is of gender scans and prams not the L word!!!
> 
> Nothing much happening with me again today - looking forward to the weekend - DH is out of my hair mountain biking (think he is trying to get as much in as possible before the arrival) so I can watch Coach Trip on telly without being mithered!! Excellent!
> 
> :rofl: back in the cosy world of second tri and it feels lovely!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you try and pull the wool over over my eyes Pussy I have seen you and FruFru over the other side since!!
> 
> I won't be held responsible!!Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## MartaMi

LogansMama - I guess I would be the same as you if I wouldn't work as a P.E teacher. I know I hated my P.E because our teacher didn't do anything with us. So exercises were pretty hard. I have always done everything with them or showed them how to do so I would know if they can do what I ask them to do. Sorry you're feeling so uncomfy. Don't even know how to comfort because I haven't felt like you.
insomnimama - why did you chose c-section? I'm so afraid of that. Really hope I can give birth on my own.

I still keep forgetting I'm preg. For real, is it just me or is it my preggo brain? Today morning I almost would have taken kids with me to work because I forgot to take them to school and kindergarten. Almost on the city border Janely asked if I'm not taking them to school :wacko:


----------



## jolou

morning ladies!

gratz logan on moving up a box...getting closer to the end :D im with you on the uncomfortable thing, everything seems an effort and i cant get comfy for long at all, how are we gonna cope in april? lol

marta sounds liek preggo brain to me :) i forgot sophie lunch yesterday, luckily i had some money on me so she could have the school cooked lunch, of course she was made up cos it was spotty bag day or something lol. ive also been known to put the cereal box in the fridge and sprinkled coffee on my cereal instead of in the mug.

amy hoped you got bubs to move into a comfy position! 

hope&faith i think thats a lovely name. As for birthing centres vs hospital ive not had any experiance with a birthing centre but i do remember watching a series when i was pregnant with sophie about a birthing centre in the green forest (i think) and it looked lovely and seemed very relaxed etc

Harrison has not stopped moving i swear! every time i woke last night he was on the move and this morning has been non stop, ive got a wriggler it seems!


----------



## Windmills

I'm viable today :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

Oh and I'm about to ask very nicely if I can take my flexi this afternoon.. got 2 1/2 hours built up and I'd quite like to use it as I hate my job :)


----------



## jolou

yay for V day katie!!


----------



## Moongirl

Congrats Katie!! hope you can get the afternoon off to celebrate :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hurray to Katie_xx - tell them you HAVE to have flexi time as it's your baby's V day! It is mandatory!!

And Jolou - don't think I have not seen you over the dark side too!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

katie_xx said:


> I'm viable today :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats hun!! Have a lovely afternoon :)

I am planning on a lazy afternoon, even though I will be at work!! :winkwink:


----------



## jolou

i have been soo sooo sooooo lazy today, i think i may call it lazy friday, ive been such a geek today playing WoW, watched a bit of last nights celeb big bro (i know i know its bad) and have found myself with a little crush on basshunter :S


----------



## A3my

haha - I'm addicted to celeb big bro, i cant help myself. He was really sweet last night with Davina and hugging Stephanie so I'll let you off ;) god i am sad.

I just want to go home and do nothing, i've been soooo unproductive at work. I agree lets call it lazy friday! x


----------



## Windmills

I got the afternoon off :happydance: Leaving at 2.20 :D And getting my hair cut too, it's in desperate need of a pair of scissors :lol: I haven't had it cut since December 2008, I'm terrified of hairdressers so dreading it a bit.. Should I get a full fringe? Hmm hmm hmm!


----------



## jolou

dont be afraid of hairdressers!!! i let mine do what ever he wants to my hair, i have the view that it will just grow back :) but that might be because i trained as a hair dresser back in college lol i tend to leave it 6 months between cuts too which is so so so naughty lol


----------



## Windmills

I had half my hair burned off with bleach by a hairdresser when I was 16 and ended up in hospital getting treated for burns, I'm really really lucky it grew back! :( That's why I hateee going, I know it's obviously not going to happen again (especially as I intend to stay dark to avoid it :lol:) but I still always freak thinking something awful is going to happen! Can't decide what I want at all!


----------



## A3my

I had a fringe cut last year - its great if you want a dramatic new look but annoying becasue you keep having to go back to get it trimmed #-o! see how you feel when you get there, thats what i do. and then sit back and enjoy being pampered xxx


----------



## jolou

ouch thats not good katie, i can see why ur scared of going now, just ask ya hairdresser what she thinks to a fringe :) it is high maintenance tho if u wanna keep it how they cut it, luckily i can look after mine on my own and tend to cut mine in myself when i fancy one.

apparently it was snowing in chester! only for a bit but it was snowing, oh god not again!


----------



## A3my

Keep the snow in Chester :) I cant face anymore snow. its tooo cold already :cold::cold: :D My OH keeps saying i should be warm as i have an internal hot water bottle! I'm permanently freezing though, unless I drink lots of cups of tea (good excuse) :coffee: xxx


----------



## mojo401

Oooh Jolou I've been following BB too.....mush to DH's disgust! How orange is that Alex? Ridiculous. Jonas is such a sweetie isn't he, deserves better than that little floozy Kat.

Babyhope - congrats on team blue, yay! 

Well my little fella has been moving around like mad and kicking lots at night. In fact he must be stretching or moving across me sometimes which feels so weird, like rolling in my tummy. Makes me feel icky to be honest., like I'm on a rollercoaster! 

Loving my 6ft long sausage pillow at night which takes up most of our kingsize bed! Poor Dh doesn't get a look in....:haha:

As for seeing my MW, well I haven't heard from her for dust! Last saw her at 16 weeks and that was it. Rang and left 3 messages this week and still waiting to hear. Want to hear bubba's heartbeat again and get my forms sorted.....seems to long inbetween appts.

Insomnimama -it's so exciting getting a birth date now isn't it. I'm booked in for my section on May 2nd, 13 weeks on Sunday....and counting. Can't wait to meet my little boy.:cloud9:

Logan - I've got a new asthma inhaler called Beclometasone (brown puffer) and it's definitely helping with my wheezing at night. What a relief.

For any of you ladies thinking about a double buggy, my friend has recommended the Baby Jogger City.....check out the Twins Store website, they seem to have a lot of choice.


----------



## jolou

that does seem rather long between appointments mojo.

yeaaaahhhh alex does seem very orange, too orange for my liking and ive gone completely off vinnie, i think he is a big mardy bum if things dont go his way, dont think its done him much favours going in there, ohh and dane i do like dane, i had a crush on him back in the days of another level lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Afternoon ladies! 

How is everyones days going? Im currently sat at the computer just avoiding doing everything I should be doing! Think wagamamas for dinner tho yay! Just a quick question are you allowed to dance while being pregnant? I havent done much since falling pregnancy due to being ill but have just found a load of old songs on computer and feel some inspiration to dance again! 

Mojo that is a long gap inbetween appointments, surely she should have seen you more. 

x x x


----------



## jolou

its safe to dance :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Maybe I shouldnt have danced! I ache so much now!


----------



## babyhope

I forgot to mention when I went to the doctors on Wednesday that he said he will see me in 2 weeks! I can't believe I am on 2 week appointments now, I keep thinking "WOW! I remember the two week appointments being late in pregnancy" I am happy I will get to see baby more as he does a scan at every appointment...but also dread being weighed every 2 weeks:haha:


----------



## jolou

hope&faith09 said:


> Maybe I shouldnt have danced! I ache so much now!

hahaha maybe it should be light dancing ;)

ahhh babyhope at the 2 week appointment mark already! yay. not sure when mine starts i think its march time


----------



## hope&faith09

I have an appointment in three weeks and then I think every two weeks after that. Cant believe how quickly time is going!


----------



## MartaMi

Ohh, dancing. OH is taking me to nightclub tomorrow evening :happydance:
Oh Happy Day:winkwink:

I'm still seeing mw after every 4 weeks. Maybe next time will go after 3 weeks.


----------



## insomnimama

MartaMi I guess you're asking why I had my second c-section... 

The first one I had as an emergency because there was meconium in the fluid & the baby wasn't descending or turning properly after more than 24 hours of labour. I didn't find recovery particularly taxing other than being exhausted from being awake for so long during labour. 

The second time I had a choice- my doctor presented the risks associated with both vbac (vaginal birth after cesarean) and c-section. They are infintesimally more weighted toward preserving the life of the baby in one case and the mother in the other, though in both cases mortality of mother and/or baby is extremely rare. Where the risk of non-fatal complications was higher was in the case of vbac, and I made my choice on that basis, and also the basis that it is one thing to have a c-section, but it is quite another to put your body through one after a very long labour. That and the fact that during my pregnancy, I acted as my friend's labour coach. She insisted on a vaginal birth and she was subjected to things I was never told about in birth clases :rofl: including the nurse digging around her anus for poo whilst she was trying to push, and the doctor eventually cutting her vagina open with a GIANT PAIR OF SCISSORS (which is standard pratice but they don't tell you that). I was horrified. After all that her poor baby was deprived of oxygen because the pushing phase was too long (5 hours) and had to spend ten days in the NICU during which he had repeated seizures / stopped breathing- at this point he seems fine so far (except for night terrors / poor sleeping patterns) but he will have to be monitored for brain damage until the age of three. Also the way in which she was sewn up left her with problems with peeing, sex, and peeing during sex. 

So after all that a scheduled c-section seemed, well, civilized. :rofl: And it was. I had no incision pain whatsoever and didn't have to take so much as a Tylenol after my surgery. I was up and walking around within hours. And no Frankenvulva, as another episiotomy surviving friend refers to hers. 

And as it turns out, my second had a very short cord and what little cord there was was wrapped around his neck, which would have led to another emergency C-section anyway. 

For this baby I wasn't given an option. Two strikes (c-sections) and you're out of the vaginal birthing game. 

ps. the above is not meant to scare anyone- my friend's experience was not typical, it's just that when one is three months pregnant and trying to decide between a vbac and a scheduled section, you can see how experiencing it up close and in person might make one lean towards another C-section, no?


----------



## Windmills

It snowed here today too Jo, only for about 20 minutes though! 
I got the fringe, not sure how i feel about it though.. hopefully it'll grow on me :lol: Has anyone got any exciting plans for the weekend? I haven't!
Just had a takeaway with my Mum, brother and Vinny.. going shopping tomorrow, and my Nan and Grandad are coming over from Trelogan on Sunday! And it'll be Monday again before I know it :dohh:


----------



## mojo401

Insomnimama - I'm with you 100%. This will be my 2nd elective section and I too did not even consider a vbac despite my MW wanting me to talk it through.

You do hear some horror stories about both sections and natural births, and as you say there are certain details that they don't tell you about as it's probably enough to put some people off getting pregnant in the first place! 

My section was wonderful with my DD and recovery good. And she came out with a beautiful shaped head. Two of my friends had long labours (1 had a ventousse) and both babies had heads that were a bit squished and odd shapes. Of course they went back to normal but I was quite shocked when I heard about it.

That said, I also have two other friends who both had 5 hour labours with natural deliveries purely on gas and air alone......no other drugs. Amazing! So it just goes to show everyone's experience is different.....

No matter what we go through though, once we hold our babies' in our arms, all the unpleasant stuff is forgotten and it's overwhelming joy from that moment on :happydance:


----------



## mojo401

jolou said:


> that does seem rather long between appointments mojo.
> 
> yeaaaahhhh alex does seem very orange, too orange for my liking and ive gone completely off vinnie, i think he is a big mardy bum if things dont go his way, dont think its done him much favours going in there, ohh and dane i do like dane, i had a crush on him back in the days of another level lol

Agreed. Vinnie has been really bitchy for a grown man and very moody too. God only knows why they all hero-worship him, too terrified to cross him more like.

Another level....that takes me back!! I like Dane too, he gets my vote!


----------



## MartaMi

*insomnimama* - thanks and wow, that was really something. Now I don't even want a natural birth. I just want the baby to be on my hands at one moment :dohh: 
We can't choose if we want vbac or section. If you don't have anything that requires section you'll have a vbac.


----------



## A3my

mojo401 said:


> jolou said:
> 
> 
> that does seem rather long between appointments mojo.
> 
> yeaaaahhhh alex does seem very orange, too orange for my liking and ive gone completely off vinnie, i think he is a big mardy bum if things dont go his way, dont think its done him much favours going in there, ohh and dane i do like dane, i had a crush on him back in the days of another level lol
> 
> Agreed. Vinnie has been really bitchy for a grown man and very moody too. God only knows why they all hero-worship him, too terrified to cross him more like.
> 
> Another level....that takes me back!! I like Dane too, he gets my vote!Click to expand...

ditto from me too - but the one where they spray tanned ALex was hilarious. I loved Vinnie at first - why did he have to turn into such an old grump. 

we had snow in the end, right when I was collecting the girls from school. The wind was howling too so I got blasted in the face with the snow. Sitting in front of the fire now - bliss :munch: xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

cactusgirl - my DH is going 2 start work in leeds in march but i'm going 2 stay here until august as then i can have the baby here and dylan can see out the academic year. am scared!

katie - happy viability day!

babyhope - welcome 2 team :blue: :happydance:

am so glad that it is the weekend! :dance: am exhausted so have ordered takeaway! now waiting 4 it 2 arrive!


----------



## Mork

Happy viability Katie!
Congrats on team blue babyhope!! x


----------



## insomnimama

MartaMi said:


> *insomnimama* - thanks and wow, that was really something. Now I don't even want a natural birth. I just want the baby to be on my hands at one moment :dohh:
> We can't choose if we want vbac or section. If you don't have anything that requires section you'll have a vbac.

I really, really shouldn't have given you an honest answer. Now I've probably gone and traumatized everybody. :blush:

Anyway. I repeat about my friend: RESULTS NOT TYPICAL. Just not something I'd ever want to witness again. :rofl:


----------



## MartaMi

insomnimama - oh, it's okey hun. It's like I don't have any other choice but giving birth anyway :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

i have had 2 vaginal deliveries and they were painful! but i would much rather that than a c section!!! went 4 a 3d scan yesterday and baby is breech. if he's still breech at birth i would still like a vaginal delivery!


----------



## jolou

ahh insomnia tbh that would have put me off too, ive elected for c-section this time due to complications i dont wanna risk from last time. theres a mw being prosecuted (i think) over here for what she done to a woman 5 yrs ago, im not sure on details as mum was telling me but it sounded pretty much like u described except this woman was a freelance mw or something and didn have insurance, im sure if u were to go on the bbc website there will be something there.

katie it will probably take a while to get used to if u didnt have one before! im sure it looks nice tho. mmmm trelogon im sure thats near me up this way somewhere, it sounds familiar anyway.

it didnt snow here just hail stones thank god.

mojo are we showing our age remembering another level lol and oh lord mr tango won big bro.... i guess he deserves something for putting up with jordan lol

ive had a take away tonight aswel and it was loovvely


----------



## LogansMama

Katie - Congrats on V-day! Hope you enjoyed your afternoon off! How was the hairdresser? Did you get the fringe cut?

mojo - Glad you found an inhaler thats helping... My asthma has been okay lately too - knock on wood!

insomnimama- OMG - Well - you just scared the crap outta me! MY GOD! I am soooo hoping for a VBAC this time... but hearing stories like that one REALLY make me wonder if I'm out of my freaking mind! LOL. BUT - I also can't wrap my head around the idea of SCHEDULING a surgery to have a baby either! I hate the whole idea of it!
I think what will probably happen is that I will labor for a while... if it goes smoothly - then GREAT - VBAC it'll be, but if starts to seem like its not gonna happen smoothly - then I'll go in for another c-sec. I just don't want to have to make the decision ahead of time! I'd rather just wait and see how I do.... I'm fairly certain that if at ANY point I decide - ENOUGH - that they will just let me be done trying and wheel me in to the OR


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:25 weeks!!!:happydance:

Hehehe..I almost forgot to post this today:haha:


----------



## babyhope

I am feeling pretty tonight:haha: Me and my bestie are going out to Dinner so I got all dolled up! I feel cute in my new maternity shirt and I also have a brand new purse from Christmas that I am barely using today...I feel good! LOL...I know after dinner though I am gonna feel huge! Food has me soooo bloated lately!


----------



## Heidi

see you all in 3rd tri :hi:


----------



## maybebaby3

hope u had a nice night out babyhope!

i am going 2 phone the company i ordered maternity clothes from back in december that didnt arrive. they said they wouldnt do anything about it until now as am overseas. i wanted the clothes now, not when i am 9 months pregnant! let's see what they say. they may not even have the stuff in stock any more!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

bye heidi! :hugs: see you soon. am flitting between 2nd and 3rd tri at the mo!


----------



## Heidi

Ugh i hated the in between bit! See you in a week x


----------



## maybebaby3

i called up jojomamanbebe and they are resending my order but the coat i ordered is no longer in stock! grrr! i specifically ordered one as they dont seem 2 do any maternity coats here in gibraltar! am so annoyed. lets hope the rest of the order gets here soon. if it doesnt i have 2 wait another 21 working days, which is over 4 weeks, before they will do anything about it. if that happens i shall definately ask 4 a refund. fingers crossed!!!


----------



## abz

good grief!! 10 pages to catch up on. well here goes...

babyhope. congrats on team blue :D :D

frufru, if my baby is long to reach my ribs then i am hoping she is also skinny. OH is the stringbeany type so my luck might be in :D :D and what is this cheese potato pie of which you speak. it sounds scrummy. recipe please :D

happy viability day katie :D

and do we get two week appointments? when does that happen then? it will be 8 weeks since my last appointment when i see my mw next friday. it seems like such a long time!! i had my 20 week scan in the middle, but they check out the baby, not you.

went to the docs yesterday to get antibiotics for a urine infection. she said there weren't any major signs but she would give me them based on white blood cells and a little protein and the fact i was having kidney pain. then of course i have a brain freeze and can't remember whether cefradin is safe in pregnancy. of course usually you would just trust your doc but last time they gave me nitrofuroxin or something like that. i've got the name wrong. but it can make you miscarry. if i hadn't read the leaflet for once in my life i would have taken it with probable nasty consequences so i'm a bit edgy about them. anyways, rang the maternity ward at 11pm feeling like a tit but all was well :)

also asked about major hip pain and got told to ask my mw about it at the next appointment so that's another week of battling stairs then...

have started getting really dizzy and lightheaded when walking around. of course this started when walking BACK from the docs so i didn't ask about it. it's happened two days in a row now, felt like i was going to keel over. hope it doesn't become a 'thing' or work is going to be difficult.

and, since it's saturday, i've nicked the pregnancy chair in the office off the 'big guy' who seems to get precedence of it. i asked about it and got told since the last preggers woman didn't need it until the final month then surely i wouldn't either and it wouldn't be fair to take it off him. well i'm fatter than him in any case. so i'm miffed. thought i would try it out before kicking up a fuss though, and it does seem to be more comfy. will see how the day pans out :)

sorry for huge post but i do have three days to catch up on :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

good on u 4 nabbing the pregnancy chair abz! lol!


----------



## abz

sssh. he isn't here. i'll sneak it back and if i am not in extreme discomfort by the end of today then i'll request it, or another. they can always bring another over from another office if he needs one. i mean, if he needs it, and i need it, then they should have two, not take it off the guy or make me feel bad for wanting it because it wouldn't be fair to him. which is basically what they said. 

abz xx


----------



## abz

oh. ps. tennis is on the telly at work and serena williams looks like she has a flabby bum. more than likely because it's on widescreen but damn has it made me feel better :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

haha! the little pleasures of life!

we had a viewing of our flat yesterday and the guy wants 2 do a 2nd viewing on monday at 9am! will have 2 ask my mum 2 come and let them in as i'l be in work and DH doesnt like doing the whole viewing thing! maybe we will get an offer! fingers crossed. if not we have another viewing on monday at 5 and another on tuesday at 5!


----------



## abz

ooh good luck good luck. this much interest really does look good doesn't it? :D then you can come over to sunny, well, cloudy, well, rainy little leeds :D


----------



## maybebaby3

yey! i am maybe going 2 go over 4 commonwealth weekend in march as it is a long weekend here in gib. DH should be working by then so i want 2 see the flat and see what needs 2 be done.


----------



## abz

how exciting :) have you been to leeds before? or are you just going on what your DH says?


----------



## maybebaby3

went in sept 4 the weekend 2 help SIL settle in 2 uni and get her stuff. my friend is a town planner there and she advised us on good areas 2 live.


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies ( just had to check clock to make sure it is still morning!) 

Great news about the house viewings! It was a nightmare trying to sell our place but to be honest I can understand why no-one wanted it, it was in not such a nice area etc! 

Abz you definately deserve the chair. Im finding sitting for two hours at uni difficult no idea how im going to do it in a few weeks time! 

Havent felt much movement today so off for a relaxing bath before I crack on with some work! What a fun Saturday! 

X X X


----------



## MartaMi

*Heidi* - already 3tri? Oh god, where the time goes:wacko:
*maybebaby3 *- I kind of want to wear maternity chlothes too but can't. I don't have a bump to put in these chlotes :haha: OH was joking yesterday that maybe when I start mat.leave I can start wearing mat.chlothes :haha: 
I asked OH how he sleeps at night. He said fine. Okey, good, then my moving doesn't bother him. I'm using toilet once during the night. Exactly 3am I woke up. Not even a minute earlier or later. With babys movements it's the same, certain time he kicks.
Asked my friend about her labours and she comforted me. Her first labour was 2 hours and 1 push, next one was 45 minutes and also 1 push. She didn't take any drugs and said that even her periods were more painful. Dream deliverys, I want one too:winkwink:


----------



## maybebaby3

i want a dream delivery! though minw were uncomplicated they were long. i was in labour from fri lunch til early sun morning with dylan and fri morning til sat lunch with erin. am hoping this 1 will be shorter. i had gas and air and diamorphine 4 pain relief. once i got 2 4cm dilated it all went quick but it took a while 2 get there!


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith have a nice bath. my flat is in a good location and we have really dropped the price 4 a quick sale so any1 who gets it will be getting a real bargain! we spent over £20,000 putting new floor, doors, kitchen and bathroom 3 yrs ago, not thinking we'd ever move. just goes 2 show u dont know how things will pan out!

i have 2 go 2 kids party later, whoever thought of kids parties on weekends should be shot. it's a good friend of mine who is throwing it 4 her son's 2nd bday so i cant really not go, plus the kids want 2 go. but it's not even his bday 2day, it's on monday!!! oh well


----------



## abz

it's good that you know the area a wee bit and have some support over here then hon :) and it is a lovely area you are moving to.

thanks hope. i work 10 hour shifts and i'm an IT techie so there's only so much wandering about i can do really before i'm blatently not doing my job. so i have to stay on my ass for the day. and it huuuuuuuurts. ha. 

tennis is over. skiing is on. i keep holding my breath as they go through slalems... strange girl that i am.

OH is coming to meet me for my lunch break. think i'll nip to mothercare, but have had a crisis at work so need to make sure that's all tidied up before i leave the office or they'll just ring me when i'm out at lunch...

oh. and i've been totally dreading our MOT. but it passed with two new tyres and a couple of bolts needed. £100 extra. and most of that's tyres that we knew we'd need soon. so i'm so relieved... not that we have it to spare. but i think we got off lightly really...


----------



## Windmills

I'm in an awful mood today, and I'm REALLY hungry aswell :dohh:


----------



## abz

i'm starving. am off to subway for lunch :D woo. but not for over an hour :( need to make sure thing at work are stable first...


----------



## malpal

Oh abz, dh's car has gone for it's mot this morning! I always get really nervous, but it's a newish car so i don't know why! 
I'm fingers crossed going to look at a car this afternoon. Can't wait to get my wheels back! Not that i can say i will use it much being off work but it's nice to have the security of it being there if i need to go out! 
Maybebaby, thats great about the viewings! xx
Marta, i wouldn't worry about not being in maternity clothes, the choice is really miserable! I have been in them since 8 weeks and now i am really fed up. xx
Hope&faith, have a lovely bath hun! xxx
Katie, what do you fancy to eat hun????


xxxxx


----------



## abz

i keep going back to asda to get maternity trousers and they never have any in :(

might check them out in mothercare. see what they have...


----------



## Windmills

I've been eating all morning malpal :D I've had toast, cereal, a sandwich, cup a soup and a galaxy cake bar :lol: And now I'm trying to decide what's next :dohh: 
Anyone else have days when they're just starving? It's not even because I'm bored, I'm just reeeally hungry :dohh:


----------



## abz

i am attempting to resist all the mini bags of mini eggs in front of me. i WILL wait until my lunch break... or i might just take my lunch break early and head for subway :D


----------



## Windmills

Ooh Subway! I want a meatball sub.. mm. I'm going shopping with my Mum in a couple of hours so I might well get one :blush:


----------



## abz

hee. veggi delight :D

can you tell that i'm waiting for people to get back to me about this problem at work. i'm just sitting on here!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww Im so hungry too ... think i may make a sandwich and then have banana and ice cream. My mums best friend is coming over to see me later which is great but yet another distraction instead of getting on with work! mmm subway, but then I would have to drive into town and im feeling lazy! 

I really wish I didnt have all this uni work! and if I fail anything I will be going back next year anyway!


----------



## abz

well if my OH wasn't coming to meet me at work and drive me to subway i wouldn't be getting one either. ha. but it's all of a 10 minute walk and i really can't be bothered to have the amount of hip pain the 20 minutes would give me, ha. would rather stay in the warm :D

abz xx


----------



## A3my

Morning - abz I tried mothercare for trousers and I thought they were expensive :( i'm going to check out dorothy perkins later. fed up with wearing the same clothes!

Hope&Faith - I'm trying to get some work done too. havent written a word yet today though :( xx


----------



## abz

i keep forgetting about DP. i don't go near one usually. got my maternity tights from there but i want over the bump troos and i think theirs were under-bump?


----------



## hope&faith09

mmm I had bananas and ice cream ok so not very healthy but I was craving it! Just over an hour until my friend is arriving so Im hoping to have written 200 words before she arrives ha ha ha.


----------



## A3my

abz - they do both styles - you could have a look at their website?

hope&faith - thats a good target, I've now written 24 words haha. whoop whoop. off to get some lunch. I've got the urge for banana and ice cream now! xxxx :D


----------



## abz

oh my god. am workbound until this problem gets sorted so OH has gone to get subway for us and we'll eat here. can go out later if we get the all clear. but i wanted a footlong veggi delight... and then decided that wouldn't be enough. and have asked him to get me TWO!! oh my god. i'll never manage to eat those. i think eyes bigger than belly might be at work here!! one might end up being for tea :D

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Two foot long subs?!? Please can you send one my way! Ahh I couldnt eat that much but even after my ice cream Im still realy hungry! I was hoping to get half this essay done today but it doesnt look promising as i keep getting distracted!


----------



## abz

i am so unbelievably hungry and didn't want the crisps or donuts or whatever else you can get... so ordered two. can't believe it!! ha. ah well. i may surprise myself (and OH) and scoff the lot :D :D


----------



## abz

and sorry to distract you from your essay with thoughts of huge sandwiches :D


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - it's my first pregnancy so I really don't know anything about it, just hoping for easy labour.

I've been eating raw cauliwlofer for whole day and cant stop. Guess OH has to go to store soon and get some more :haha: 

40 days til mat.leave :happydance:


----------



## abz

oooh. that would give me indigestion :D


----------



## Frufru

Insomnimama Frankenvulva :rofl:

Mojo  how exciting you have your date  you will be having your baby just as I am finishing work :mrgreen:

Congratulations on your V-day Katie :hugs:

I am trying to keep abreast of the May thread in 3rd tri as well as ours so I am up to speed when I do move over  at the moment it is still pretty quiet in there.

Abz  my OH is really tall and babies on his side of the family are long and slender. At our 20w scan our little lady looked as though she has inherited the long limbs etc so hopefully she will be a skinny minny and slip right out with minimal fuss! As for the pregnancy chair  is this other guy pregnant :nope: therefore I doubt he needs the chair :mrgreen: just tell your boss it helps with the hip pain and you need it from a health and safety perspective and if they dont want to take it off the other bloke they can get you another. After all they are required to make reasonable adjustments to ensure you are comfortable at work pregnant or not ;)

Babyhope  great news on the viewing front. I hope they go well and you get the offer you are looking for.

My hip pain seems to be easing now  the pain is right in the joint between my inner thigh and groin and I was worried it might be SPD-like so have been avoiding stretching it. However, when I mentioned it to my yoga teacher this week and she said it sounds like a muscular groin issue and recommended some gentle stretches to try and it has helped LOADS. In class she was talking to us about the fact that if you are suffering with hip pain/sciatica/rib pain etc that you can ask your MW about seeing the obstetric physio (UK only sorry!). Apparently this is free of charge while pregnant and for 3 months after your baby is born :thumbup: so dont suffer in silence!

We got about an inch and half of snow last night which has settled and mostly turned to ice  it is sunny outside today so hopefully it will melt pretty quickly.

Abz and Amy  My work trousers are from DP and are over the bump. The sizes seem to be reasonable too as I am in their 12 and still on the tightest elastic. I think they were about £20.00 but when I popped in the other day they did have some stuff on sale so you might be able to bag a bargain.

I made the mistake of trying on maternity trousers in H&M the other day :doh: I could not even get the size 20s over my thighs and hips :cry: I was so grumpy and upset afterwards until I remembered that even non-pregnant and size 12-14 I needed an H&M 18 or 20 to accommodate my womanly hips and thighs - so in retrospect I did not really stand a chance with my ample Mum-to-be rear :rofl:


----------



## abz

yeah. i remember being in H and M. was about a size 14-16. a size 22 didn't even go past my knees and i almost burst into tears as i had been losing weight...


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey frufru ... glad the hip pain is easing, I keep getting pain but my midwife tells me its normal! Its normal to be in agony walking upstairs?!? 

Abz ... Im enjoying the distraction I come on and write something here then go back to my essay and write a few words. Really need to go find some socks my feet are cold!


----------



## A3my

Thanks frufru, DP sounds good. the ones in mothercare were £35 (gulp). will check it out this afternoon xx


----------



## hope&faith09

A3my - I got my maternity clothes from pumpkin patch - really good value I love them.


----------



## abz

well i managed 18 inches of sandwich, so one and a half of those subs, ha. the rest is waiting for later tonight :)

abz xx


----------



## jolou

my god you lot have been chatty this morning! and surprise surprise food is on topic lol

babyhope, hope you had a nice meal out, its nice to get dressed up now and then, especially when you feel bigger than normal thanks to a bump!

heidi, congrats on third tri, ive been poking my nose in there for over a week now lol

maybebaby, how sucky is that about your coat? at least your getting some new clothes tho :) sounds very promising about the person wanting to view again!

abz you deserve that chair! surely it wouldnt harm them to get the other one for you if you feel better with it. funny enough i have been feeling light headed the last few days, i wondered if it was because i hadnt been having much sweet things of late. I actually laughed out loud at the tennis comment ;)

marta i really wouldnt worry that you dont fit into maternity clothes, id give anything to be able to wear my normal clothes at the mo! ive been in maternity jeans since 9 weeks, im tired of them now lol. I too have a friend who had a dream delivery, lucky thing..

hope&faith hope ya had a nice bath :)

as for maternity trousers have you tried new look? i dont look at the work trousers there but im sure ive seen them. i agree with the h&m sizing, wayyyytoo depressing. oo i also goto debenhams, the red herring range, i dont think all red herring depts have the maternity range in but they do it online, i got my dress from there for over christmas a size 14 maternity and its still loose on me.

for lunch i just had some hot x buns, ive not been very hungry today and we are going to OH parents house for tea tonight so dont wanne be full :) tho last week i had the most hungry day ever i couldnt stop eating! cant believe your talking subways...i lurrrvvveee subways, steak and cheese with gherkins and what ever sauce happens to take my fancy at the time.

ive been out to the little tiny mothercare thats in rhyl (bout 10 min in the car compared to half hour to chesters huge one lol) and i got a support pillow! i got the one thats kinda v shaped cos harrison can use it when able to sit up etc omg im already in love with it, im tried it out laying on the sofa and now have it behind me supporting my back. We were making a mental list in there of all the little gadgety type things we want for him once born, like a musical box thing that goes on the cot, it plays music and shines pictures onto the ceiling, i had one for sophie and used for such a long time. also want a bouncer chair and a playmat for the floor with one of those bridge things over. oo we did notice they had those sleep bag on sale in there some were half price, they are so handy if baby is a kicker and kicks off covers, the ones on sale could be used from birth.

i think thats all for the minute, sorry if i missed anything!

oo ps katie hope your in a better mood :)


----------



## abz

good news about the mothercare sleeping bags being on sale. i never got there in the end :( maybe tomorrow :)

glad you got your pillow. they are great!! of course now that's all i cuddle in bed and OH doesn't get a look in :D

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

QUOTE=insomnimama;4255840] 
including the nurse digging around her anus for poo whilst she was trying to push, and the doctor eventually cutting her vagina open with a GIANT PAIR OF SCISSORS 

QUOTE]

:nope: 'digging around her anus for poo' OMG!!!! Interesting I am finding that more disturbing that the cutting her open issue?! :wacko:[

Heidi - see you over in 3rd tri in a few weeks, congratulations

Maybebaby - your DH will be back with you when LO comes for a while though won't he?? Great news on the second viewing and so many others booked

FruFru -glad the hip pain is reducing. Is it a specific pregnancy yoga you are doing? I really want to find one round here - how did you find yours?

I have had a lovely day catching up with friends. One of which is my friend due 3 days before me - it was lovely talking with her - it was like being on here but the live version!! She has some new born baby grows for 8-10lbs - holy crap there is NO WAY something that will fit into something that big will be coming out of me?!?!


----------



## Frufru

Cactusgirl said:


> She has some new born baby grows for 8-10lbs - holy crap there is NO WAY something that will fit into something that big will be coming out of me?!?!

:rofl:

It is a specific pregnancy yoga class I go to - I actually met the lady that runs it as she used to attend the same regular yoga class as me before I fell pregnant. I know my teacher advertises on birthlight.com so maybe check it out to see if there are any classes near you? Also your MW might be able to put you in touch with someone.

Hope&faith - thanks for the heads up on pumpkin patch. We have a shop in the city and I never thought to look in there :dohh: I will bear it in mind for when I have recovered enough from the H&M humiliation to attempt another shopping trip.

Righto - I am off out to a friends for dinner. Have a lovely evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## babyhope

Maybebaby3- Thanks! We had so much fun! We were laughing and joking like crazy being totally sober! And I love the picture of your baby, can't wait for my 3D!

Abz- You deserve the pregnancy chair!

jolou-Thanks...I was feeling good about how I looked until my waiter told me I look bigger than 6 months!! I was kinda offended...like did you just call me fat? Everyone else says I look normal for 6 months.

As for all you ladies talking about food, I must say you guys are eating pretty decent, I on the other hand made Cinnamon rolls for breakfast...and plan on eating TWO!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Frufru said:


> Hope&faith - thanks for the heads up on pumpkin patch.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the yoga tip am seeing MW on Monday so will ask.
> 
> I also got my jeans from Pumpkin Patch and it was 40% off which was even better! :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## A3my

hope&faith09 said:


> A3my - I got my maternity clothes from pumpkin patch - really good value I love them.

Thankyou! going to check them out as there wasnt much at all in DP today :( I've been wearing pre-pregnancy jeans completely undone :blush: tehy keep falling down and its not compfy at all. They are also too tight in the thighs now :blush::blush: xxx

Jolou - I'm going to check out red herring too and dammit I meant to get a support pillow today. I was in mothercare as well. silly forgetful pregnancy head :dohh::dohh::dohh: xxxxx


----------



## jolou

my jeans are from red herring, i was lucky and got them in the sale, they are under the bump ones which are kinda starting to annoy me, i might see about getting some cheap over the bump ones since im getting bigger by the day.


mmmmmmmm babyhope cinnamon rolls, i looovvve cinnamon, you have now made me wanna go do this weight watchers recipe for sticky cinnamon rolls.


----------



## babyhope

I know what you guys mean about the under the bump pants, I got them cuz they looked cuter than the over the bump ones, when I first put them on they can go on my bump but as soon as I sit down or eat they roll under! Sometimes if I eat in them and they roll under my bump they kinda start to hurt:shrug:


----------



## A3my

I've worn unders up until now - I didnt know if the overs would add to my constant itching! my under leggings are really annoying me now though so I might switch to overs. the joys of expanding! x


----------



## LogansMama

A3my - yea - the overs kind-a do add to the itching! I know they do tend to itch me anyways! I tend to fold down the belly flap half way to help though....


----------



## jolou

i have overs for leggings from new look and i love them


----------



## A3my

I didnt even know New Look had a mat section! :D x


----------



## jolou

Yea they do its not a bad range either, I got long leggings for a tenner and they are fairly thick, they do cropped ones for about 7 or 8 quid. I also have a t-shirt from there that says 'born to be wild' its so comfy, my lovely sis got it for me. Time for me to try out my new pillow in bed! Is it wrong I cant wait to go to bed lol


----------



## babyhope

I feel like I can't get full....I AM SO HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

weeeeeeeeeeeeee 27 weeks today :D


----------



## LogansMama

Mrs A said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeee 27 weeks today :D

ME TOO! :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

babyhope said:


> I feel like I can't get full....I AM SO HUNGRY!!!!

i'm like that every day! lol! :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

my DH told me last night that he's not sure about the move 2 uk any more :dohh: i have been trying 2 support him coz really he's the one that was pushing 4 it more than me and i was trying 2 be supportive as he is so miserable all the time and i just want 2 have every1 in this family happy and i dont care whether that is here, in uk or anywhere else. now he is having serious doubts he says as the kids are prob best here where their grandparents are (a point i made ages ago and he discarded saying we couldnt stay here just coz of other people!) agh! now he is going to chuck in his well paid job here and that means i will have 2 cut short my maternity leave as we have no savings 2 get us through it at the moment :cry: i was so looking 4ward 2 a 2yr career break 2 spend time with my kids and now i may have 2 go back after just a few months :cry: i know some of you get less maternity leave and just get on with it but i had my heart set on 2yrs off and now that's not an option. the job situation is dire here so god knows when he will even get a job! sorry 4 the rant and thanks 4 reading if you got 2 the bottom of the post! also have all these viewings 4 our flat and if we are not going 2 move then i have 2 take it off the market asap!


----------



## babyhope

maybebaby3 said:


> my DH told me last night that he's not sure about the move 2 uk any more :dohh: i have been trying 2 support him coz really he's the one that was pushing 4 it more than me and i was trying 2 be supportive as he is so miserable all the time and i just want 2 have every1 in this family happy and i dont care whether that is here, in uk or anywhere else. now he is having serious doubts he says as the kids are prob best here where their grandparents are (a point i made ages ago and he discarded saying we couldnt stay here just coz of other people!) agh! now he is going to chuck in his well paid job here and that means i will have 2 cut short my maternity leave as we have no savings 2 get us through it at the moment :cry: i was so looking 4ward 2 a 2yr career break 2 spend time with my kids and now i may have 2 go back after just a few months :cry: i know some of you get less maternity leave and just get on with it but i had my heart set on 2yrs off and now that's not an option. the job situation is dire here so god knows when he will even get a job! sorry 4 the rant and thanks 4 reading if you got 2 the bottom of the post! also have all these viewings 4 our flat and if we are not going 2 move then i have 2 take it off the market asap!

Awww that is awful about your plans for maternity leave:nope:
How come hubby is going to give up his job, what are his plans for after?


----------



## Frufru

Morning Ladies,

Oh Maybebaby - am I sorry to hear that DH has dropped this bombshell on you and at such a late stage :wacko: Does it seem like this is his true feelings coming out or do you think it could me last minute nerves causing him to panic about the plan you had both agreed on? Maybe sit down with him and make him aware how this change affects your plans and makes you feel as he might not have realised all the consequences of staying put and quitting his job and how much this will upset you. Big hugs to you :hugs: I hope you manage to work something out together which suits you both.

Mrs A and Logansmama - cor 27 weeks!!! :thumbup: I guess this means that you can officially move over to the world of third tri :wacko: It will still be another 4 weeks before I follow you over.

I know what you mean about the bottomless hunger babyhope - I just hope I get it under control soon as I have really tanked on the pounds over the last couple of weeks and ideally would like weight gain to slow down a bit now pleace :rolleyes:

I woke up feeling really blah today - I had a late night and woke up early which combined with a sore tummy (too much rich food last night :blush:) equals a grumpy frufru - hmmpph blah blah blah!!! LO has just woken up though and is kicking the laptop which has made me smile - I think maybe I just need to get busy with the day so that I can leave the blah-ness behind.

As I am up early I am almost tempted to nip round to asda for when they open in case they have the things in the babysale I have been trying to get for a week - I need to pick up shopping anyhow. Hmmmm - think I will write a couple of emails, wash-up and decide then.

Oooh what a waffley post :winkwink:

:hugs: to you all and your LO's


----------



## Pussy Galore

Maybebaby - sorry to hear your news.. I hope you can both work something out... it is horrible being in limbo.

Logansmama and Mrs A.. congrats on 27 weeks and reaching third tri :happydance:

Well I am celebrating "V" day today.. it is such a lovely milestone to reach:yipee:

and to celebrate I got up really early to watch the Australian Open Men's final (go Murray!!) although I'm not sure that my little bean is too impressed.. she kicks even more when I watch something tense on TV!!

In fact I think I might have a really lazy day today!! :blush:

Hope everyone else is having a good wknd?!


----------



## A3my

congratulations on all the milestones!

*maybebaby3* - that sounds like too much stress for you to be dealing with at the moment. I can see why you are upset, 2 years would be a lovely long time to spend with your wee ones. Can you talk about it some more before you make any decisions like taking your place off the market? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Mrs A and Logansmama yippee on 27weeks!

Pussy Galore - hurray for V day - very exciting!!! A real milestone!

Frufru - soz you are having a blah day. If you have been really busy it might be your body's way of saying - REST!!!

Last night LO was going mad lots of movement and my stomach was quivering and moving soooo much it really was like having an alien in there about to pop out!!
This morning I was feeling kicks/punches on both sides at the same time something low left and something high right at the same time - very strange!!

I am 25 weeks today!!

I have a nightmare week travelling/being away with work, have mw apt tomorrow afternoon then have to head to Essex for meeting on Tues, then Birmingham on Wednesday then London on Thursday! So won't get back home till Thursday night now!

Have a good Sunday everyone!!


----------



## hope&faith09

26 Weeks today for me! I love Sundays as its another week down! 

I wasnt very well last night or this morning but have felt some very strong kicks from LO this morning so guessing she is happy! Think Im on a mission to get to 1000 words today so at least half an assignment is done and then I can start researching the next one! hmm wish me luck! 

Castus Girl - that sounds like a manic week! I live near Birmingham!

Maybebaby - Its not fair of your OH doing this now but maybe he is just confused as it is a big change. Hopefully you can have a proper chat with him and sort out his head! 

Hope everyone else is ok ... I cant get full either but if I eat a meal then im sick, I think baby is pressing on my tummy as I keep feeling nauseus and the heart burn is awful! Other than that I love being pregnant!


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks for the well wishes girlies, it wont be long till were all back together again :D

Hope&faith- bout the sunday thing--------> ME TOO!!!

<3 <3


----------



## shawnie

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone =) Kaylee was born Jan 29th weight 1 lb 15oz, 12 1/4 in long. Shes doing well considering so will be praying.. =)


----------



## MartaMi

*jolou* - since 9 weeks :wacko: That's crazy.
*Frufru* - is yoga really something interesting? I've never found anything in it but I've never tried it also.
*maybebaby3* - sorry to hear about that. Hope you'll find the best solution.
*babyhope* - I'm always hungry also. Can't figure out where all that food goes :haha: 
*shawnie* - fingers crossed for her.

So we went outside yesterday. At first little warm up with friends in pub, singing karaoke etc and then we headed to nightclub. It was really awesome (gosh, I sound like a total teen :haha:). All this music and dancing and looks. No one really understood I'm pregnant :haha: 
I'll put you a pic, made in pub, 24w2d. Assingment is to find a pregnant woman from the picture:winkwink:
Hint, I'm in white boots.
 



Attached Files:







aaaaaaaa.jpg
File size: 108 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Pussy Galore

shawnie said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone =) Kaylee was born Jan 29th weight 1 lb 15oz, 12 1/4 in long. Shes doing well considering so will be praying.. =)

Oh hun... congratulations... keeping everything crossed for Kaylee :hugs:


----------



## jolou

shawnie said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone =) Kaylee was born Jan 29th weight 1 lb 15oz, 12 1/4 in long. Shes doing well considering so will be praying.. =)

oh gosh! keeping everything crossed that she keeps on doing well xxxxxxxx

maybebaby, is hubby having last minute nerves you think or is he serious? you do need to both be happy in your decision. hope it works out in the end.

i know what all you girls mean about being a bottomless pit for food!

congrats mrs a and logansmama on 27 weeks! officially 3rd tri! :happydance::happydance:

frufru i was in asda this morning too, there were a few things on offer, we got the huggies newborn starter kit which is normally £5 and i got it for £3, i got a pack of nappies, travel baby wipes, a swim nappy sample and size 2 nappy sample, aswel as a £2 off voucher for a pack of size 1 or 2 nappies and a £1 off a pack of swim nappies, so not bad going!


----------



## hope&faith09

Shawnie - Fingers firmly crossed for your little girl. Praying for you both.


----------



## abz

loads of love to you and kaylee shawnie. thinking of you both :)

maybebaby. am sorry your OH has dropped this on you. do you think he means it or is he panicking as it's such a bit move? and why, if you aren't moving, is he quitting his old job? i hope that you manage to talk to him and sort things out. it seems unfair that after all the change he has wanted that you end up being marginalised in your needs as a result. good luck.

i am off to mothercare shortly. not sure what to get, but i have been given some money. may look at baby monitors too.

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies need a little advice. Havent felt right for a couple of days quite nauseus and now the top of my belly is really hard, it doesnt hurt just really tight and feels like i struggle to get my breath. Is anyone else feeling like this or any advice?


----------



## abz

i am honey. the baby seems to, on occasion, shove herself upwards. and then when she's wriggling about i feel incredibly sick and the top of my tummy is hard because that's where she is and she's squishing my lungs.

if you are worried though hon, ring your midwife :)

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I just dont want to ring her if its nothing! I have had such a relaxing day stood up to do something and it was so tight guess I am just paranoid etc.


----------



## jolou

im feeling the same, i get really short of breath, especially if im just laying down and want to turn over, the top half of my stomach is reallly hard and the last few days ive been feeling very icky. must be just another prego thing


----------



## Frufru

shawnie said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone =) Kaylee was born Jan 29th weight 1 lb 15oz, 12 1/4 in long. Shes doing well considering so will be praying.. =)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both Shawnie :hugs: 

Pussy Galore - Congratulations on your V-day :happydance: I hope you have had a suitably lazy day :mrgreen:

Cactusgirl - that is one busy busy week! Have a safe journey/s

Marta - I love the new profile pic. I am glad you had nice time last night - you would really not know you were pregnant in that picture. Your figure is better at 24 weeks pregnant than mine was non-pregnant :blush: I took up yoga a couple of years ago, I have always struggled to find a form of exercise that I liked and would keep up and yoga just ticked all my boxes. I prefer a dynamic vinyasa style of practice which gives me a cardio and toning workout at the same time but I am not allowed or able to do that while pregnant! If I am honest the pregnancy yoga is nothing like my regular yoga but I don't think my usual practice would be at all suitable at my stage of pregnancy now. 

Jolou is sounds like you got some real bargains in asda today :thumbup: I did brave it myself in the end - it was sooooo busy and I would not usually go on a weekend but I wanted to check if they had the highchair advertised and they did so I am a happy bunny :mrgreen:

I am sorry to hear that you are so uncomfortable hope&faith - I have not experienced what you are describing but it does not sound very nice. I hope it eases up soon.

I have just made up some low fat chocolate muffins using a hersheys recipe - I am just waiting for them to cool down so I can test them out! I have yet to find a decent low fat choc muffin recipe and todays baking is the first of several recipes I have got from the web to try. I am determined to find a good one! Maybe I will check on them again now :rolleyes:


----------



## LogansMama

shawnie said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone =) Kaylee was born Jan 29th weight 1 lb 15oz, 12 1/4 in long. Shes doing well considering so will be praying.. =)

:shock::shock:WOW! Congrats! SO early! My fingers are crossed that she does well for you and keeps improving! How was the labor? Must have been fairly easy since she was so small? Or no? Keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## babyhope

shawnie said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone =) Kaylee was born Jan 29th weight 1 lb 15oz, 12 1/4 in long. Shes doing well considering so will be praying.. =)

Congratulations on your little girl Shawnie! I pray she continues to do well!


----------



## jolou

glad you got the highchair frufru! i bought what i missing out of my cupboards for the muffins today, turns out my cinnemon and nutmeg was rather out of date...ooops and ive been like a mad woman hunting down my muffin tins! i cant find them anywhere, they seem to have gone walkies since i moved here last april, ive only got fairy cake tins, so i think il pop out tomorrow/tuesday to get some new ones, cant wait to try them out!

well im all alone tonight, sophie doesnt come home til the morning and Mark has had to drive to aldridge tonight so he is there on site for some meetings or something tomorrow. tonight is our 24 night, its the only thing we watch together, tho i get told to not talk as i try and guess whats about to happen (im usualy right ;) i think i should be jack bauers partner!), think i might geek it up on world of warcraft for a bit then go for a bath ready for my date with jack ;)


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww i love sunday nights ... i watch dancing on ice and wild at heart, sad i know but i enjoy it! Looking forward to OH why getting back so I can cook some dinner!


----------



## jolou

im watching dancing on ice now too :) never could get into wild at heart. think ive probably watched one or 2 when ive stayed with my nan or something lol

ooo i think i need some coffee im feeling ratehr tired all of a sudden


----------



## A3my

I hate Sundays - work tomorrow :cry::cry::cry::cry: I count the getting ups until the weekends.

*shawnie* congratulations and fingers crossed she continues to do well. I was a staff nurse in SCBU/NICU for 6 years and it sounds like she was a good weight xxxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Jolou.. we are having a 24 night too! Spent last month watching Season 7 again and going to watch the first four episodes of Season 8 tonight!! I don't think I've moved from the sofa all day.. don't you just love Sundays!!? :happydance:

(My hubby used to play WoW too!)


----------



## maybebaby3

A3my said:


> I hate Sundays - work tomorrow :cry::cry::cry::cry: I count the getting ups until the weekends.

I feel the same A3my!

Shawnie congrats on the birth of your baby daughter. i hope that she goes from strength 2 strength.

thanks all u girlies 4 reading my earlier post. we have sort of decided 2 stay put 4 a while and see if DH can get a different job here. we can always move over 2 uk later on in the year. i guess i should be grateful that i get some paid maternity leave as it sounds like some of u in the states have an even worse deal. i get 18wks paid on full pay. staying here in a way is easier as r parents r here and they are hands on so they really help out a bit. i pray that there's some1 up there with a masterplan! :shrug: 

off 2 iron dylan's uniform 4 school 2moro! have spent the whole day:laundry::hangwashing::dishes::iron: and general clearing out and still the place is full of rubbish. need a proper spring clean i think! think after i iron the uniform i'll get an early night. need 2 :sleep: 2day has been energy zappping!


----------



## Windmills

Shawnie, I'm thinking of you and your baby girl, hope she keeps doing well :) xxxx


----------



## jolou

Pussy Galore said:


> Jolou.. we are having a 24 night too! Spent last month watching Season 7 again and going to watch the first four episodes of Season 8 tonight!! I don't think I've moved from the sofa all day.. don't you just love Sundays!!? :happydance:
> 
> (My hubby used to play WoW too!)

oh i love doing that, watching a whole box set of a series, i did prison break in one weekend once...i was single and sophie was at her dads, total bliss lol

i have to admit im slightly addicted to wow, no where near as bad i was when it first came out tho lol i think Mark likes me playing as i tend to get fidgety and annoy him lol he says "Jo plleeeaase put the pc on and go on wow for an hour your driving me mad" lol


----------



## LogansMama

maybebaby3 said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> off 2 iron dylan's uniform 4 school 2moro! have spent the whole day:laundry::hangwashing::dishes::iron: and general clearing out and still the place is full of rubbish.
> 
> I totally cheated today and brought all my laundry in to the cleaners to get done FOR ME. I have never done that before. My washer is broken (doesn't spin cycle). I can still use it - but I have to WRING everything out before I dry it, and its a royal pita! SO - yesterday I went over to the laundrymat to wash a comforter that I knew would NOT work out in this non-spin situation... and while I was there I saw it was only $1 a pound for them to do it all for me - wash, dry, fold/hang. Not something I could afford to do all the time - but for the $27 I spent- I think its well worth it! I may very well just use this service whenever I am feeling lazy and have a few extra bucks to waste.... Course - once I get my new washer I may not be able to make a good excuse for it anymore. hmmmm - may have to hold off for a little longer! :)Click to expand...


----------



## LogansMama

Off Topic - But does anyone else watch Lost? It starts Tuesday (I think) and I am so excited!


----------



## A3my

*Maybebaby3 *- thats good, sounds like you feel happy with your current plan and it will be nice having parents about. I get 18 weeks mat leave too x

Logansmama - we cant get the channel Lost is on (cant get sky :'(), all the good programs get stolen by sky! xx


----------



## LogansMama

You can watch them online if you go to abc.com.... If you are interested!


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> Jolou.. we are having a 24 night too! Spent last month watching Season 7 again and going to watch the first four episodes of Season 8 tonight!! I don't think I've moved from the sofa all day.. don't you just love Sundays!!? :happydance:
> 
> (My hubby used to play WoW too!)
> 
> oh i love doing that, watching a whole box set of a series, i did prison break in one weekend once...i was single and sophie was at her dads, total bliss lol
> 
> i have to admit im slightly addicted to wow, no where near as bad i was when it first came out tho lol i think Mark likes me playing as i tend to get fidgety and annoy him lol he says "Jo plleeeaase put the pc on and go on wow for an hour your driving me mad" lolClick to expand...

lol... it's the only way I keep up with 24 if I watch a few episodes at a time!! Pregnancy brain is not helping either!! But keeping up with Season 8, so far so good!! :)


----------



## A3my

ooooh!!! thats my evenings sorted for the next year hehe x


----------



## abz

i'm pretty sure that if you are in the UK you can't watch things on abc.com :( i've tried before...

was just catching up before i went to bed. bought a few sleepsuits and vests for bump in next today. far more pricey than i would usually pay but i spotted a particular one the first time i went online to look at baby clothes. it was £7 for one sleepsuit so i kept resisting but today i just thought 'sod it. everything else has been from asda so far!!' ha. 

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Thats weird. How would they "know" where you are logging on from!


----------



## MartaMi

Frufru - I love that pic too. Thanks. It's all in good genes and hard practises. Hmm, guess I should try yoga when stay in mat.leave, although I don't know if we have pregnant yoga classes in here. Chocolate muffins, gosh, I want them too now :haha:


----------



## Mork

Logansmama - I watch LOST and love it - starts Friday here in UK - Tuesday they are showinng the last episode of the last series!!!! :) x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Mork said:


> Logansmama - I watch LOST and love it - starts Friday here in UK - Tuesday they are showinng the last episode of the last series!!!! :) x

Me too!!! I am sounding like a bit of a TV geek tonight!! :blush:


----------



## Mork

Cant wait for it all to make sense!!! lol!! x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Mork said:


> Cant wait for it all to make sense!!! lol!! x

I have just have a horrible feeling we will be left with lots of questions unanswered!! :wacko:


----------



## Mork

From what I have read, it sounds like we will get some answers at least - especially around the mystery of Locke!! x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Mork said:


> From what I have read, it sounds like we will get some answers at least - especially around the mystery of Locke!! x

Great... my only worry now is how full my Sky+ is getting!! :haha:


----------



## LogansMama

Mork said:


> Cant wait for it all to make sense!!! lol!! x

Ahhh - I doubt it will EVER make sense!


----------



## DWandMJ

Has anyone started decorating their nursery? We've gotta wait until after the 10th when we go to confirm Averie is still a girl, then it's game on. 
I'm curious if anyone else is going the modern design route?


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Off Topic - But does anyone else watch Lost? It starts Tuesday (I think) and I am so excited!

I loved loved lost. Me and hubby spent one summer watching seasons 1-3, I loved it. But since then I haven't caught up:shrug: I really want to but hubby says there is no way we are going to do that again (we were staying up all night watching like 6 in a row), so I am trying to convince him that we will just watch it on Friday and Saturday nights only two episodes...lol...I am kind of tricking him because I know once we start he is going to want to stay up all night catching up:haha: I really do prefer to watch them all at once then to wait weekly, after a week I forget all the little details. CANT WAIT TO GET LOST!!!


----------



## insomnimama

Shawnie congratulations and sending all my positive thoughts for your little one to grow healthy and strong :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

DWandMJ said:


> Has anyone started decorating their nursery? We've gotta wait until after the 10th when we go to confirm Averie is still a girl, then it's game on.
> I'm curious if anyone else is going the modern design route?

We have more or less finished!! :blush:

After much debate we went with Classic Winne the Pooh.. neither of us wanted pink (hubby and I are sports mad hockey players so chances of us having a girly girl are fairly minimal!) but equally we wanted something neutral that would suit either sex in case we are lucky enough to have another child!

So we've gone with pale yellow winnie the pooh paper with white furniture and we love it!

There's a thread on the pregnancy club section with some lovely pics on if you are looking for inspiration!? :)


----------



## Windmills

I don't have a nursery, so I won't be decorating it :( She'll be sharing with me for about 6 months until we move! 
I've called in sick to work today :) I feel awful, was awake all night and my hips and back are killing me for some reason. I claimed kidney infection though as they wouldn't care about sickness from lack of sleep!


----------



## jolou

i started watching lost but i got all confused in the 2nd season, then i lost all track of it when i stopped having sky lol thank god we got sky again last yr tho! i dont think i would have been able to resist downloading 24 from itunes like i did last yr. Last nights double bill was sooooooo good wasnt it! Renee has gone total badass love it!

katie hope your feeling ok xxxx

i dont have a nursery either to decorate :( bubs is gonna be sharing with us and hopefully we can afford to move to a bigger house before he is 1, otherwise i have no idea what we will do.

i actually got my first decent nights sleep in ages and woke up back ache free near enough, im thinking it must be the wonders of my pillow!


----------



## jolou

oooooooooooooooooooo ive gone up a box!!! yay


----------



## Windmills

I have never ever watched Lost! I'm always tempted but then it all sounds too confusing. 
What pillow have you got Jo? I need one I think! :lol: 
I've been hit with the green eyed monster today, my brother's girlfriend is 6 weeks ahead of me and I just realised she's 30 weeks now! I want to be 30 weeks, it feels like time is going so slooow the past few weeks.


----------



## Windmills

Wow look how far on you look now Jo!! xx


----------



## jolou

i bought (i say I i mean OH) a support pillow from mothercare, wasnt one of the long ones more of a U shaped ones for 20 quid, its been a god send as i can use it when im sat downstairs too, i seem to suffer with my lower back doing anything atm and it seemed to help so far. I figure il also use it when Harrison is born to feed him and looks like it might support his back a little when he is starting to sit up slightly too.

lol at the green eyed monster, i get like that when i see ladies further along than me with lovely looking bumps, i still think i just look fat even tho mark says i dont i look pregnant lol I was terrible at a pre christmas meal with his friends and their OHs, there was someone there who is due about 3 or 4 weeks before me and she had the nicest bump ever and her boobs looked great and i was sooo jealous! lol


----------



## MartaMi

LogansMama said:


> Off Topic - But does anyone else watch Lost? It starts Tuesday (I think) and I am so excited!

I watched only 1st season. Then it got too complicated for me :blush: 
We also don't have a nursery, lucky enough to have our own bedroom. 3 kids *are* a lot, so much things and not so much space.


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> i started watching lost but i got all confused in the 2nd season, then i lost all track of it when i stopped having sky lol thank god we got sky again last yr tho! i dont think i would have been able to resist downloading 24 from itunes like i did last yr. Last nights double bill was sooooooo good wasnt it! Renee has gone total badass love it!
> 
> katie hope your feeling ok xxxx
> 
> i dont have a nursery either to decorate :( bubs is gonna be sharing with us and hopefully we can afford to move to a bigger house before he is 1, otherwise i have no idea what we will do.
> 
> i actually got my first decent nights sleep in ages and woke up back ache free near enough, im thinking it must be the wonders of my pillow!

Yep.. loved it!! We watched all 4 episodes last night and are hooked already!! Ended up being a late night though so I am struggling at work today!! So glad Renee is back!!

Congrats on moving up a box :happydance:


----------



## A3my

we dont have a nursry either :( little man will be in with us as i cant face putting my daughters in the same room again (giggling and chatting all night!) xx


----------



## Moongirl

Morning ladies!! I've been away visiting my grandad all weekend, so here goes with the weekend catch- ups!!:winkwink:

*Abz* - that's a shame your hips are sore! I don't know if this helps, but i have had really sore ribs and phoned and made a physio appointment. When i went she said she thought it was related to my back and that posture etc when pregnant can affect your ribs, hips, back, shoulders. So could be similar issue for you? Don't know if it's the same everywhere but at the back of my preganancy notes i have a list of numbers - MW, hospital, emergency etc and it lists the physio department. I just called up and made an appointment (they have a physio that specifically deals with us preggers ladies :)). You could maybe give it a try? oh and another thing, she said that the chair i use at my computer might well be contributing to the discomfort - could tell your boss it's doctors orders! :happydance:

*Maybebaby3* - what a shame all your plans are changing, it must be unsettling! Hope you and OH manage to make the decision thats best for you both and your lovely kids. Good luck!! :thumbup:

Congrats on V day *Pussy Galore* and *Katie* - not long until i join you!! :happydance:

*Shawnie* - Congratulations on little Kaylee! fingers tightly crossed and sending positive thoughts to you all. :hugs:

I haven't decided how to decorate our nursery - will check out the photos on the other thread for inspiration tho - thanks!!

Oh and who mentioned mini-eggs??? they're my favourite sweets ever - didn't realise they're out for easter already. oh god, how long can i resist going to the shops.....:shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

I just wondered if I could ask for some reasurrance and advice from you May ladies... especially those of you further on than me!!

I don't want to start another "reduced movement" thread on here.. actually I don't think I have ever started a thread on here... but I am a bit worried today :(

My little bean has been so active lately and even though it is early days I am seeing a pattern in her movement.. until today.

I have read that babies do have quiet days and lazy days so I am trying not to worry. I also appreciate that fetal movement isn't really monitored until 28 weeks..

I just wondered if anyone else finds that their little bean has quiet days or if you have noticed reduced movement?

I am sure I am worrying about nothing :dohh:

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Windmills

Mine was having a quiet day last week, I was going mad worrying.. since then though, I've started seeing my belly move when she kicks, I think she was having a growing day :lol: Please try not to worry xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thanks for your quick reply hun...much appreciated!! I am really trying not to worry.. it is just soooo difficult!! :wacko:


----------



## A3my

I've had that too - I had it at 22 weeks and then again last week. I know its really scary. I talked to my MW and she said to call the birthing center if I am ever worried. But I am sure your little one is just having a quiet day/growth spurt like mine did xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

That's okay, I think I need to get out more though, just realised I replied within 2 minutes! :blush: Having a lazy day today, which roughly translates as a B&B stalker day! xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thanks Amy! Fingers crossed it is a growth spurt!! It is just frustrating when I was feeling so much more relaxed about the pregnancy because she was moving so much.. to worry again because of a quiet day! It is reassuring to know that I am not the only one, thanks :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

katie_xx said:


> That's okay, I think I need to get out more though, just realised I replied within 2 minutes! :blush: Having a lazy day today, which roughly translates as a B&B stalker day! xxx

lol.. I popped on whilst at work.. just because I needed some reassurance! :blush:


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> Thanks Amy! Fingers crossed it is a growth spurt!! It is just frustrating when I was feeling so much more relaxed about the pregnancy because she was moving so much.. to worry again because of a quiet day! It is reassuring to know that I am not the only one, thanks :)

I know what you mean! I scared myself silly last night too, I just thought I'd check the heart rate with my angel sounds as I havent for a while and I couldnt find it for about half an hour! I was nearly sick with worry and got myself in such a tizz my heart was pounding and then when i did hear it I wasnt sure if it was mine or his. In the end I found him, he was playing hide and seek. :dohh: I always appreciate coming on here and finding I'm not the only one xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

My little one keeps having quiet days ... she is having one today! My midwife said last week just to keep an eye on it but before you know it they are moving around again!


----------



## jolou

sounds like a quiet day pussy galore, mine was the same at 24 weeks, he was really quiet for about 3 days, still had slight movements but not the kind i was now used to, then all of a sudden i was getting real big kicks and people could see him moving through my top so i put it down to a growth spurt. i told my MW and she agreed and just said if i ever do get worried give her a call.

amy mine keeps playing hide and seek when i goto the MW! he is a little bugger. i darent get a doppler, i think id go insane with it lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> sounds like a quiet day pussy galore, mine was the same at 24 weeks, he was really quiet for about 3 days, still had slight movements but not the kind i was now used to, then all of a sudden i was getting real big kicks and people could see him moving through my top so i put it down to a growth spurt. i told my MW and she agreed and just said if i ever do get worried give her a call.
> 
> amy mine keeps playing hide and seek when i goto the MW! he is a little bugger. i darent get a doppler, i think id go insane with it lol

Thanks... I am feeling much more relieved.. and to be fair the little bean had quite a stressful night last night with four episodes of 24! She must be worn out! Joking aside, it is a relief to know that others have gone through the same. This thread really is a godsend :)


----------



## Moongirl

Hiya!



Pussy Galore said:


> My little bean has been so active lately and even though it is early days I am seeing a pattern in her movement.. until today.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone else finds that their little bean has quiet days or if you have noticed reduced movement?

This happened to me on Friday too, and i was starting to get quite anxious about it. Is there anything that usually gets your bean kicking? i find that if i have something sweet to eat s/he usually kicks quite quickly, or if i lie down for a while (on my back, bad i know!!) i can feel the movements easier. That's what i did on Friday and got a couple of little kicks to reassure me - then bean was back to full assault mode on Saturday! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

Pussy Galore - it's defo a quiet day, try not to worry :hugs: 
I ate so much that I feel like I'm exploding. Guess I'll have to go running, can't fell asleep if stomach is so full.


----------



## maybebaby3

LogansMama said:


> Thats weird. How would they "know" where you are logging on from!

they do. we cant watch itv player here in gib. but we can watch bbc iplayer. they know where u r by the ip address i think.:dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

Pussy Galore said:


> I just wondered if I could ask for some reasurrance and advice from you May ladies... especially those of you further on than me!!
> 
> I don't want to start another "reduced movement" thread on here.. actually I don't think I have ever started a thread on here... but I am a bit worried today :(
> 
> My little bean has been so active lately and even though it is early days I am seeing a pattern in her movement.. until today.
> 
> I have read that babies do have quiet days and lazy days so I am trying not to worry. I also appreciate that fetal movement isn't really monitored until 28 weeks..
> 
> I just wondered if anyone else finds that their little bean has quiet days or if you have noticed reduced movement?
> 
> I am sure I am worrying about nothing :dohh:
> 
> Thanks ladies :)

have had the same thing 2day. had a cold drink with ice in it and baby has moved a bit so hope is just a quiet spell.

oh is cooking dinner, lamb stir-fry - smells yum!

my son has said he doesnt like the name cole 4 the baby and has suggested leo. dh likes it but am not 2 sure. any opinions gladly appreciated!!!

we r staying in gib 4 the time being. we may reassess later in the year but feel it's better the kids.


----------



## MartaMi

I remembered that when thanking you for your congrats I promised to show you some pictures. Well, tomorrow is month from our wedding so perfect time to show you some. Don't mind watermarks on pictures, can't put photos up to internet without these. Show you 5 as BnB don't let upload more than 5 :winkwink: Pregnant for 20w2d.
 



Attached Files:







aaa1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 14









aaa2.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 14









aaa4.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 17









aaa5.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 18









aaa6.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Windmills

The pictures are fab, and you look gorgeous :) 
Is Estonia in Eastern Europe? You look really Eastern European if you don't mind me saying! Also my Geography is awful :blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

gorgeous photos! u look beautiful!


----------



## MartaMi

katie_xx said:


> The pictures are fab, and you look gorgeous :)
> Is Estonia in Eastern Europe? You look really Eastern European if you don't mind me saying! Also my Geography is awful :blush:

Yes you can say it's in Eastern Europe but it isn't recommended to say that to someone from ex USSR countries. We take it as offence because we really want to be Estonians not Russians what Eastern Europe means for us, but none taken so everything is alright :thumbup: 
Estonia is the little purple one with red flag next to Russia.
viru.tlu.ee/estra/kaart.html


----------



## Windmills

Oh, I apologise! But EE means Poland, Lithuania etc to people here really (or at least to me!) :)


----------



## MartaMi

katie_xx said:


> Oh, I apologise! But EE means Poland, Lithuania etc to people here really (or at least to me!) :)

I know it means that's why no offence taken but believe me, people from Poland or Lithuania wouldn't like to hear it also :haha: We just define ourlselves as Europeans :winkwink:


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies :wave:

Pussy Galore - my little one has quiet days and busy days. About a week and a half ago she was quiet for about 4-5 days (about 7-8 movements a day, normal is 20+ OH jokes she likes to dance) and then when she did go back to normal the kicks and thumps were so much more powerful so I think she definately had a growth spurt. It is difficult not to worry but I just tell myself I have to trust my body but sometimes its easier said than done :rolleyes:

Speaking of movements LO was the most active she has ever been yesterday and made OH a very happy Daddy by bouncing around for him to feel for a good 20mins :cloud9: Usually she stops when he puts his hand on my belly :dohh: He has started rubbing and talking to my belly a lot recently and I think she is starting to recognise him.

Marta your pictures are absolutely stunning and you both look very happy and contented - thank you so much for sharing them with us.

Ooooh I got an Sma muslin square through the post today - I can't remember signing up with Sma as I plan to breastfeed :shrug: I guess I must have been signed up when I joined another club, maybe Bounty or Emma's diary........ who knows and to be honest I don't really care I am just grateful for the freebie :mrgreen:


----------



## Widger

My baby is having a very active day in contrast and I'd be feeling the same as you if I didn't feel much during the day as this is how my baby is all the time. But this is normal apparently.

My friend had her baby on Sunday last week and she said that when she was 30 weeks her baby did not move for 24 hours, she was so worried (obviously) went to hospital and as soon as the midwife got the doppler out the cheeky monkey started moving :haha: Your little one is just having a quiet day so please don't worry but just keep an eye on it xxx I'm sure when you are tired and about to go to bed then the kicker will appear again :hugs:

My little one moves when I have a cold drink/juice or food xxx


----------



## Windmills

I got that too Frufru and thought the exact same thing- definitely never signed up with them! x


----------



## Widger

Oh Shawnie - just saw your news about your baby Kaylee. Hope all is well. I'm sure everything is really busy at the moment but when you get a moment... if that is possible... then let us know all is ok :hugs:

PussyG - message above was for you. Happy 24 weeks too, missed that. I can't get on here during the day at work and sometimes have to read through a mountain of posts to find out what is going on. 

I need to sign up to those things now Frufur and Katie as I want a free gift :haha: I was too scared to do it before from Bounty pack in case all didn't go as planned. I'm gagging for anything baby like now. 

I went looking for prams on Saturday in John Lewis. Really liked the icandy apple... but wow! The price!? I did say to my husband though that we are having to give up our lovely car for a 'sensible' one so surely we can get a nice pram :haha: Anyone tried the Concord Neo? I've been trying to find it in London or SE and can't seem to find it anywhere :(

I'm 24 weeks tomo woo hoo!

I don't think there will be many of us left soon as everyone seems to be going off to 3rd trimester... exciting but daunting too eh? :) Good luck over there girls xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thanks for all of your support and advice ladies, you have been a great help!

My little bean is still much quieter than normal so I am just hoping it is a quiet day!

Hubby suggested going to see Avatar again cos she moved constantly during that film :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thanks Widger and congrats for tomorrow!!!

We bought the icandy apple.. :blush: but are hoping to get at least two uses out of it!! :haha:

And Marta.. your pics are stunning! :)


----------



## jolou

i got that muslin cloth aswel last week, thing is i got one about 2 months ago through the post cos i sign up for everything, no idea why i got 2... i also got a cute little plush cow from cow and gate months ago.


----------



## insomnimama

Oh my goodness... My eldest son is seven today! I am the parent of a seven year old. Am still in shock. :rofl:


----------



## Mork

I got the muslin cloth today too!!! x


----------



## jolou

insomnimama said:


> Oh my goodness... My eldest son is seven today! I am the parent of a seven year old. Am still in shock. :rofl:


hahaha happy birthday to your son :)


----------



## A3my

insomnimama said:


> Oh my goodness... My eldest son is seven today! I am the parent of a seven year old. Am still in shock. :rofl:

My eldest daughter will be 10 in April - a whole century!! I know how you feel, once they get past 6 its scary...and sad they arent little anymore. Hope he had a lovely birthday!

I need to start signing up to stuff to get these freebies! x


----------



## hope&faith09

aww everyone is getting muslin cloths! I guess I will have to wait and see if I have anything waiting when I get home! LO has been very quiet today. I think she over exhurted herself yesterday and must be sleeping it off!


----------



## LogansMama

Marta - You look fabulous! You and your hubby make a lovely couple! Hard to believe you are 20 weeks pregnant in those! 

maybebaby3- Lamb Stew sounds SOOOO yummy. Mmmmmm.... Too bad you are practically 1/2 the earth away from me or I'd be poppin by for dinner!

PusGal - I am usually pretty laid back... and tend not to worry about movement - but I did have a little panic the other morning. I have been used to LO waking me up each morning - bouncing around in there... but this particular morning I woke up and didn't feel a THING. That on top of a nightmare that I'd just had (can't remember the details but it was baby related) and I was a nervous wreck. I laid still for a bit and couldn't feel a thing! Started poking and prodding - still nothing. My heart was racing. Finally got myself something to eat and he started bouncing around like normal. Guess he just decided to sleep in late that morning? I don't know... but I DID panic!

insomnimama - Happy birthday to your son! SEVEN. Wow! That's old. I get a little sad every time my son has a birthday! Its so bittersweet... happy they are growing, but sad at the same time - I want him to stay my little baby forever!

Speaking of stayin a baby forever... who has the children's book or has read the book "Love you Forever"? Its a must-have book for new moms... especially of boys! I highly recommend it. Its a tear jerker. All about a mom and her little baby and how she "Will love you forever, will like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be"... and how the relationship changes and stays the same as the boy grows older.


----------



## insomnimama

Amy don't worry, she'll only be a decade, not a century ;) I take it pregnancy brain has hit you as hard as it has hit me :rofl: Re: his birthday, thanks- he had a fantastic time. But oh my LORD are nine seven year olds the loudest thing I have ever heard. :rofl:

Logansmama I have that book and love it. And now my son can read most of it to me :cloud9:


----------



## LogansMama

Logan is three, and while he can't "read" it, he's heard it so many times, he has it memorized and reads it to me too!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Marta - You look fabulous! You and your hubby make a lovely couple! Hard to believe you are 20 weeks pregnant in those!
> 
> maybebaby3- Lamb Stew sounds SOOOO yummy. Mmmmmm.... Too bad you are practically 1/2 the earth away from me or I'd be poppin by for dinner!
> 
> PusGal - I am usually pretty laid back... and tend not to worry about movement - but I did have a little panic the other morning. I have been used to LO waking me up each morning - bouncing around in there... but this particular morning I woke up and didn't feel a THING. That on top of a nightmare that I'd just had (can't remember the details but it was baby related) and I was a nervous wreck. I laid still for a bit and couldn't feel a thing! Started poking and prodding - still nothing. My heart was racing. Finally got myself something to eat and he started bouncing around like normal. Guess he just decided to sleep in late that morning? I don't know... but I DID panic!
> 
> insomnimama - Happy birthday to your son! SEVEN. Wow! That's old. I get a little sad every time my son has a birthday! Its so bittersweet... happy they are growing, but sad at the same time - I want him to stay my little baby forever!
> 
> Speaking of stayin a baby forever... who has the children's book or has read the book "Love you Forever"? Its a must-have book for new moms... especially of boys! I highly recommend it. Its a tear jerker. All about a mom and her little baby and how she "Will love you forever, will like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be"... and how the relationship changes and stays the same as the boy grows older.

LOVE THAT BOOK...it always brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Chikadee77

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well! 

I'm off to 3rd trimester tomorrow! OMG, where has the time gone?? I'm not ready!!! :haha:


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. have been playing major catch up!!

my bump was very quiet for a few days. i ate an awful lot of mini eggs trying to get her to wake up. had a lot of baths too. she was still nudging around but not as much. 

well, yesterday she became VIABLE. and she celebrated by dancing and jumping around all day and all night. and she still hasn't stopped. she's bashing about right now too and i thought she may have tired herself out!! and her movements are so much stronger. ever now and again she makes me 'oof'. ha. 

last night i was cuddling thomas's back in bed and she obviously didn't like being a bit squashed. she kicked me so hard he could easily feel it in his back!! so obviously i stayed there for a little while :D bad mummy :D i'm surprised he can't feel the mattress moving, ha. and usually she stops moving around much when he's there to feel her. so he was rather chuffed :D

she must have been doing some major growing in there!!

eating grapes :D
 
abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

*insomnimama* - congrats for your kid and for you:flower:
What is this muslin cloth? Feel so silly becuase don't know expressions in English.

Thank you everybody, made me smile and blush and now I'm going to class smiling on my own :blush:


----------



## abz

ha. i meant to say honey, amazing hair. love it :D the pics are so beautiful :D

now feel incredibly sick. maybe the grapes weren't a good idea...


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> good morning everyone. have been playing major catch up!!
> 
> my bump was very quiet for a few days. i ate an awful lot of mini eggs trying to get her to wake up. had a lot of baths too. she was still nudging around but not as much.
> 
> well, yesterday she became VIABLE. and she celebrated by dancing and jumping around all day and all night. and she still hasn't stopped. she's bashing about right now too and i thought she may have tired herself out!! and her movements are so much stronger. ever now and again she makes me 'oof'. ha.
> 
> last night i was cuddling thomas's back in bed and she obviously didn't like being a bit squashed. she kicked me so hard he could easily feel it in his back!! so obviously i stayed there for a little while :D bad mummy :D i'm surprised he can't feel the mattress moving, ha. and usually she stops moving around much when he's there to feel her. so he was rather chuffed :D
> 
> she must have been doing some major growing in there!!
> 
> eating grapes :D
> 
> abz xx


Abz - congrats on "V" day! Isn't it such a wonderful feeling!!!

And although I have been much reassured by you guys, my little bean is clearly having a quiet spell! That said I had a couple of strong kicks last night one of which hubby felt, so I went to sleep much happier!! Might try the mini eggs though later... what a great reason to eat chocolate!! :haha:


----------



## A3my

*Chickadee77* - you're off to the final stretch, good luck!

*Abz* - congratulations on V day, its a wonderful feeling xx


----------



## abz

thanks guys :D

and i thought it was a great reason to eat mini eggs too :)

have been sick again :( so i'm guessing i should avoid the grapes for now. just wish i had something bready to fill up on. i only have a yoghurt and that might have the same effect as the grapes :( i was trying to be healthy for once... gah.

i keep reading the birth stories. some of them are lovely and some of them are terrifying. and i've avoided all the ones that say they are traumatic, ha. i have decided to remain in denial about giving birth, but reading about some babies coming into the world was nice. am more convinced than ever that i want a water birth if i can get one though :)

still feel very sick. am trying to drink water.. ew. am wondering whether it's my antibiotics that are doing it. can cefradine make you sick?

abz xx


----------



## A3my

insomnimama said:


> Amy don't worry, she'll only be a decade, not a century ;) I take it pregnancy brain has hit you as hard as it has hit me :rofl: Re: his birthday, thanks- he had a fantastic time. But oh my LORD are nine seven year olds the loudest thing I have ever heard. :rofl:
> 
> Logansmama I have that book and love it. And now my son can read most of it to me :cloud9:

Haha, just noticed this and it made me laugh lots, I have BAD pregnancy brain! a century hehehe :haha::haha::blush: x

abz - I am in denial too :D its not going to happen, he is staying in my belly as far as I'm concerned :) x


----------



## hope&faith09

Ahh your talking about mini eggs this early in the morning, im actually now going to have to go out and buy some! My LO is having some quiet time, going to have a bath and some chocolate to see if I can get her moving, have a feeling she has rolled over tho as she was going mad on Sunday and didnt stop moving and now im not sure I can feel her at all but occasionally get a popping sensation like i did about 8 weeks ago! 

Anyway im off to get mini eggs! 

x x x


----------



## jolou

how spooky i was looking for mini eggs yesterday!! but for some reason all i could find was cadburys caramel bunnies :S i may have to tell my sis to get some when she comes here for her hair done today.

chikadee im officially third tri tomorrow! how exciting and scary.

abz congrats on V day! yay!!!

i just had a mini sort out of all of sophie's craft things, this child can collect for britain in the olympics im sure! i have a whole bag full of recycling or pens that dont work, crayons that broke into 3s lol im yet to tackle the box she never goes in that we keep under the stairs, i think it has more colouring books in and bits and bobs, im too scared to look incase it more rubbish lol. I might do it tomorrow. Just waiting for my sister to turn up now to have her highlights done, im sure she is still in bed cos she aint answering her phone lol


----------



## abz

i just won some travel hair straighteners in the work raffle for charity, ha. the amount of hair i currently have i'll be lucky to straighten a teeny bit of it :D ah well... will give them a shot. i already have some though.

someone just mentioned on a thread that they are craving banana milkshake and now i WANT SOME!! :(

am watching the ski falling championships on eurosport too and they are mad!!


----------



## jolou

ohhh i just realised the 16th fen is shrove tuesday! mmmm pancakes for tea ;)


----------



## abz

oh pancakes!! now i want pancakes AND banana milkshake :D ha.


----------



## jolou

ooo nice one abz!

ok im hungry, i feel its gonna be one of those days


----------



## jolou

mmmmm milkshake, wonder if i could get my sister to stop off at mcdonalds...


----------



## abz

ha. well i still feel sick. so i really want all these things but feel icky when i think about eating them. sandwich man not due for an hour and a half so hopefully will last until then. can't be bothered to leave work to go to tesco...


----------



## hope&faith09

Mmmmmm pancakes, everytime i log onto this thread I end up craving more food! 

No wonder I am balloning! Put my new maternity top on yesterday, bought it in the sales at christmas and it looked huge, well now it hugs my bump! Maybe I am starting to look pregnant!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Ladies... still on food!?!?

The very mention of banana milkshake makes me laugh! I spent most of the first tri craving orange juice and then at about 18 weeks I switched to banana milkshake!? And my craving was so bad, that I had to pre warn hubbys family (since we spent Christmas with them this year) to get plenty of milk in for me over the Christmas period so we didn't run out!!! I even had a glass with Christmas dinner!! :haha:

I am now craving apple tango!! (and as from today, mini eggs!!)


----------



## Moongirl

morning girls,

First off, Marta your wedding photos are beautiful! You look absolutely stunning and i can't believe you're 20 weeks in them!! Congratulations again!

Glad to hear you've had a few good kicks pussy galore, at least to put your mind at ease a bit. Best reason for eating chocolate i ever heard! :haha: 

I love the icandy's!!! i've almost settled on the cherry though, bit smaller and more manageable. but still not decided - can i ask why you are thinking about/bought the apple instead, pussy galore and widger? Too much choice! :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## abz

mmm mini eggs :D alas i have now run out :(


----------



## abz

how about mini egg milkshake? :D


----------



## jolou

mmmm that would be nice 

lol we do seem to talk food alot...you think its normal for this time in pregnancy? ;)


----------



## Moongirl

abz said:


> how about mini egg milkshake? :D

genius!!!! :thumbup:

reminds me of when i went on a hen weekend last spring and we'd all to bring ingredients for a cocktail. One of the girls made skittles vodka! was amaaaaazing! :haha:


----------



## Windmills

Urgh baby is quiet today, it makes my day a bit better when she's jumping around! 
I've made it into work today, still feeling horrendous and obviously look it too as my manager has told me to leave after I've finished what I've got to do today- basically man the phone until 12.30 and then do the post which takes an hour or so, so fingers Xd I'll be out by 2. Definitely thinking I might be anaemic, specially after the chalk cravings :dohh: 
Hmm, trying to think what food I feel like today. I was naughty this morning and had a brownie with my McDonalds latte.. I don't even like lattes, just felt like one this morning :dohh: I think a meatball sub would be good, and I need some new makeup- I feel some shopping coming on when I finish. Retail therapy makes everything better :)


----------



## Windmills

Ooh I can make chocolate vodka, not too good on sweets vodka though!


----------



## Moongirl

katie_xx said:


> Ooh I can make chocolate vodka, not too good on sweets vodka though!

hmmm not sure i could sacrifice good chocolate on vodka :winkwink: 

hope you feel better soon! i feel yuk today, sickie and really exhausted. think i might have to knock off work too.....

:hugs:


----------



## abz

jolou, i think talking food is normal for ANY time in pregnancy :D

have just been crawling around under tables faffing with cabling. i won't be doing that for much longer. felt like i wasn't going to fit!! not the most comfortable thing in the world...


----------



## Pussy Galore

Moongirl said:


> morning girls,
> 
> First off, Marta your wedding photos are beautiful! You look absolutely stunning and i can't believe you're 20 weeks in them!! Congratulations again!
> 
> Glad to hear you've had a few good kicks pussy galore, at least to put your mind at ease a bit. Best reason for eating chocolate i ever heard! :haha:
> 
> I love the icandy's!!! i've almost settled on the cherry though, bit smaller and more manageable. but still not decided - can i ask why you are thinking about/bought the apple instead, pussy galore and widger? Too much choice! :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks... the kicks have been reassuring! I would just like a few more of them!

I settled on the Apple for the simple reason that I got a better deal!! I would have been happy with either and agree that the Cherry is smaller and lighter. I did read some reviews from people concerned that babies would outgrow the cherry before they were ready for the stroller because it was small, but I didn't let this influence my decision. Not been much help have I!? :dohh:


----------



## Frufru

Logansmama & Insomnimama  You boys are both so clever! The book you have mentioned sounds lovely and I think it would make a lovely Christmas present for my nephew  would you mind posting the author for me pretty please and thank you :mrgreen: 

I think reading to children from an early age is so important for both development and bonding. My little bro struggled learning to read via the standard system used to teach at the time. What actually helped him was being read to at home where he memorised the stories we told him (Boober Fraggles Celery Soufle was the main culprit!). He was actually diagnosed with a form of dyslexia at high school and they said the reason they have never picked it up before was because he was such an accomplished and enthusiastic reader  we are a family of bookworms by the way :winkwink. My LO has a bookshelf in their nursery/bedroom which is half filled with books :blush:

Happy V-day for yesterday Abz :happydance: It sounds like your LO is growing well :thumb-up: I am sorry you are not feeling well  in 1st tri I could not eat fruit at all for about 6 weeks and after that I could sometimes tolerate it but only after I had eaten something really carby. Sorry I dont know about the anti-biotics but hope you feel better soon :hugs: Oh and awesome result on the straighteners :thumbup:, of course if you think you wont really use them you could always sell them on ebay/gumtree and use the sale money to buy something else nice for yourself.

Oh Jo  I am so there with you for pancake day :mrgreen: I am trying to decide whether to make banana and blueberry / banana and choc chip or plain breakfast/american style pancakes or traditional crepes. Oh how will I decide!

As for a mini-egg milkshake  you can get those at one of the milkshake shops where I live. My OH has a major crush on their nutella shake. He always orders the massive one and then feels sick half way through so I get to finish it :mrgreen:

Oh Katie  it sounds like you are having a blah-day, I totally had one on Sunday  take it easy and just do whatever you want and whatever you need to banish the blah-ness. I hope you feel better soon too Moongirl  I think a few hours off work would do you the world of good :winkwink:

Well my new vaccum arrived yesterday :thumbup: I am going to try it out tonight  I am a bit worried at how excited/happy this makes me :wacko: However on the plus side if you are delighted by simple things and pleasures in life you are rarely dissapointed. Oh and I am going to a 2nd hand baby sale on Saturday where I will be both a helper and customer  hopefully I will get some awesome bargains :mrgreen:


----------



## A3my

be careful Abz!!! last time I did that i bashed my head under the desk and it was bleeding for ages!

frufru - that sounds cool. I'm going to an NCT sale in April and I'm hoping to bag some bargains!

Really tired today too, also my skin is so dry I feel like I have scales :( x


----------



## jolou

i agree with you frufru reading to kiddies from an early age is so important, we have a story every night and have done since soph was about 18 months old, i dont know if its helped with her picking up reading but they have just started in school and bring home a book for the week, its only 4 pages long so takes 5 minutes for even her to read, ive actually started getting her to read some of her own books with me and she seems to be picking up words so easily. she does pick up things very easily tho, i may be biased but im not the only one who noticed lol.


mmmm nutella milkshake sounds lovely! ohh i want it on toast now!

moongirl and katie hope your icky day goes better if u finish early :)


----------



## abz

happy hunting frufru :D hope you get some bargains :)

well i've been stupidly reading some 3rd tri threads. i didn't realised you bled THAT MUCH after giving birth. i mean, my best mate has told me 'believe me, you'll need lots of pads' but i don't think it's really sunk in. i think i'm looking forward to that less than anything else now... except perhaps pooing whilst giving birth. the thought of it horrified me!! :D

abz xx


----------



## A3my

its not just pads you'll need - its industrial sized ones! 

not everyone poops! try to have a clear out on your due date :blush: xx


----------



## abz

ah, but what happens if you run late. or go early. i'm sure i'm going to poo *sigh*.

oh. does anyone know what happens with paternity leave if the baby is late? my OH's work docs say if the baby is early you go on paternity leave straight away, but nothing about if the baby is late? obviously if you end up going two weeks over then his paternity leave would be over before the baby got here :S

abz xx


----------



## A3my

I remember sitting on the loo trying to go when I was heavily contracting with my daughter becasue I was so scared of it - to be honest i couldnt tell you if I did or didnt in the end. dont worry there is so much going on by then I'm sure you wont notice either way :)

i think that with paternity leave if you go overdue it just starts on the day :) x


----------



## abz

yes, well i'm hoping that the fug that surrounds me will make me forget about it. it's also possible i'm hanging onto it as something to dread so i forget about labour :D :D


----------



## Moongirl

thanks everyone! i've had a wee lie down for an hour (the benefits of working from home :winkwink:) and feel a little better. think bean must be zapping my energy for some reason... growth spurt on the way maybe :shrug:



abz said:


> ah, but what happens if you run late. or go early. i'm sure i'm going to poo *sigh*.

oh yeah, me too... yuk! that's one thing that i dread too ...horrible thought :nope: 

:hugs:


----------



## A3my

hehe, good mentalaviodance tactic! :)


----------



## A3my

Lucky you Moongirl! just what I need xx


----------



## abz

oh i would love a sleep. five hours of work to go. then someone is coming to our house to pick up the exercise bike they bought off us. which is great. dosh. but i just want to go home and sleep. not wait around for people :(


----------



## A3my

i've got 4 (long) hours to go too. I'm not being productive at all though! :sleep: I'm sure every week gets harder!


----------



## insomnimama

Frufru Robert Munsch is a Canadian :happydance: author who wrote "Love you forever" (a relatively serious book for him) and a whole lot of very funny books with lots of repetition (which kids love) and lots of humour in it for the adults too. 

Some of my favourites are:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-You-Forever-Robert-Munsch/dp/0920668372
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Paper-Bag-...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265117581&sr=1-2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mortimer-M...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265117581&sr=1-6
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mud-Puddle...r_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265117581&sr=1-11

Oh hell... I love them all. :rofl:
You can find an exhaustive list here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obido...&index=books-uk&field-author=Robert N. Munsch

And Robert Munsch's website is here:
https://www.robertmunsch.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> happy hunting frufru :D hope you get some bargains :)
> 
> well i've been stupidly reading some 3rd tri threads. i didn't realised you bled THAT MUCH after giving birth. i mean, my best mate has told me 'believe me, you'll need lots of pads' but i don't think it's really sunk in. i think i'm looking forward to that less than anything else now... except perhaps pooing whilst giving birth. the thought of it horrified me!! :D
> 
> abz xx

Abz.. your labour posts do make me smile! I have previously confessed to enjoying reading the birth stories on 3rd tri and Cactusgirl thought I was mad!! But on the whole I find them reassuring.. although I do think that the whole pooing issue is disturbing!! :haha:

I got me some mini eggs whilst on my lunch break! :happydance:


----------



## MartaMi

*Abz* - congratulations on V-day!

We had a little snowstorm here yesterday so I had to dig out my car today morning. It is so beautiful outside :winkwink:


----------



## abz

woohoo PG. bring on the mini eggs. i am indulging in a diet coke at the mo. hoping that a) the fizz will settle my stomach a wee bit, and b) the caffeine will wake me up. the stupour has hit!!

some of the labour stories are lovely but some seem awful!! i mean, not awful because there's a baby at the end obviously. but so traumatic. and they don't all say so in the thread title so i've stopped reading them for now, ha. still. the water birth idea is becoming more and more appealing. i love to float. but then not only may i poo, but i can't exactly ignore it and pretend it didn't happen if it bobs around in front of me can i??!? :S

sorry for being so crude but i guess poo is something we're all going to have to get used to in a few months :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

:rofl:


abz said:


> woohoo PG. bring on the mini eggs. i am indulging in a diet coke at the mo. hoping that a) the fizz will settle my stomach a wee bit, and b) the caffeine will wake me up. the stupour has hit!!
> 
> some of the labour stories are lovely but some seem awful!! i mean, not awful because there's a baby at the end obviously. but so traumatic. and they don't all say so in the thread title so i've stopped reading them for now, ha. still. the water birth idea is becoming more and more appealing. i love to float. but then not only may i poo, but i can't exactly ignore it and pretend it didn't happen if it bobs around in front of me can i??!? :S
> 
> sorry for being so crude but i guess poo is something we're all going to have to get used to in a few months :)

:rofl: I have just laughed out loud at this one (and I'm at work!!!). I am sure the midwife would discreetly remove any "floaters"!!!


----------



## abz

:D sorry. but it's true!! :D


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> abz said:
> 
> 
> woohoo PG. bring on the mini eggs. i am indulging in a diet coke at the mo. hoping that a) the fizz will settle my stomach a wee bit, and b) the caffeine will wake me up. the stupour has hit!!
> 
> some of the labour stories are lovely but some seem awful!! i mean, not awful because there's a baby at the end obviously. but so traumatic. and they don't all say so in the thread title so i've stopped reading them for now, ha. still. the water birth idea is becoming more and more appealing. i love to float. but then not only may i poo, but i can't exactly ignore it and pretend it didn't happen if it bobs around in front of me can i??!? :S
> 
> sorry for being so crude but i guess poo is something we're all going to have to get used to in a few months :)
> 
> :rofl: I have just laughed out loud at this one (and I'm at work!!!). I am sure the midwife would discreetly remove any "floaters"!!!Click to expand...

i almost spat my tea all over my keyboard - hilarious :D :haha:we have to laugh or we'd cry!!! the things us poor women are put through! :lol::lol:


----------



## abz

yes, well. i always thought evolution fell a bit short there. make sex wonderful so men will want to do it and women won't mind too much D) and then once you're pregnant, 'oh, sorry, you feel like crap? well it's too late now love. get on with it'... doesn't seem like a fair exchange in some respects does it :D still. wouldn't change it for the world :)


----------



## Windmills

I'm thoroughly confused- what's been going on in here this afternoon?! :lol:


----------



## abz

i think it's best you don't find out :D


----------



## jolou

lol abz that image is now in my head, i actually laughed out loud, sophie thought i was watching something


----------



## abz

did you get your afternoon off by the way hon?


----------



## Pussy Galore

katie_xx said:


> I'm thoroughly confused- what's been going on in here this afternoon?! :lol:

On my part... work avoidance!! :)

Although this thread has had me smiling all afternoon!!

Perhaps we should get back to food related topics!? :haha:


----------



## Windmills

I did thanks abz! Left at half 1, went to superdrug for more paracetamol (may have also bought a new foundation and some hair stuff :blush:) and then came home. On the sofa with my quilt now :cloud9:


----------



## abz

oh i have duvet envy!! ha.

have just had to take my fifth and sixth rennies of the day. acid started creeping up my throat. nice!! ha. today has not been a good work day!! :D

heaven forbid the guys i work with should see me writing about poo. i work in a team of men!! ha. 

am so looking forward to collapsing at home. probably in the bath. i seem to be spending an enormous amount of time in the bath at the mo, ha. one of my friends gave me this mum to be organic kit thing for my bday last week and it has essential oils you can put in the bath. luvverly :D especially since i'm never sure which ones you are allowed to use. so that's good.

ooh. only an hour to go before i get to go home...


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, I can feel my heart beating. That can't be good!
I want to go to sleep now please. And I want Mabel to get moving, only felt her a few times today :(
A bath sounds loveeely, I might try and get my brother to put the hot water on for me. As he's a 14 year old boy, the chances of him doing it are slim.


----------



## abz

very slim i would think :)

i can feel my heart beating most of the time. it drives me mad. especially when in bed. put my head on the pillow, hear it in my ears, lie on my side, feel it just under my ribs, roll onto back, feel it in stomach, rest hand somewhere, fingers start throbbing with it... guess our hearts just have to work really hard to shove all that extra blood around.


----------



## Windmills

Hmm it's more like I can feel it jumping around ikywim? It's weird and kind of scary! 
Aww Vinny just came round with a big massive bear that says 'I love you' and a big get well soon card :cloud9:


----------



## abz

aww :)

well look after yourself honey. mine is always worse if i'm reclined so maybe sit up a wee bit? you might feel better :)


----------



## Frufru

:rofl: You guys have made me chuckle :rofl:

Thank you for the info insomnimama - I had a look at the reviews of "I love you forever" on amazon and they alone had me in tears :bluch: How the heck I am going to stay composed enough to read it to my LO :winkwink:

Pussy Galore - I am the same I luuuurve the birth stories :blush: The weird thing is even when I read the more challenging and traumatic stories it does not seem to bother me as I am just looking forward to LO being here and arriving safely I don't care what it takes. I am sure the panic and nerves will find me soon!

I have got the new vacuum out this evening - Oh my goodness it is AWESOME and I have vacuumed the lounge, hall and both bedrooms in less time than it takes me to sweep one by hand :mrgreen: Oh I am so glad I bought it - and yes I am aware I am a major saddo getting this excited about a flipping hoover :haha: Oh and LO loved the vaccuming :thumbup:

In addition to the vacuuming this evening I have cleaned the kitchen, emptied all the bins ready for collection tomorrow and shredded a load of paperwork. I think I have done quite enough for one evening and OH is now making my dinner bless him :cloud9: 

Have a good evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

sounds like u have been busy frufru! u deserve a rest! i 2 get excited over new things that will make the housework easier! lol! i have cleared up, put on the dishwasher and made dinner after doing a full day's work and going food shopping so i 2 feel a rest is deserved!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Frufru.. I am glad I am not alone on enjoying the birth stories! I have learnt so much and I think they have shaped ideas for my own birth plan! I genuinely think I am less worried about the whole idea of giving birth too.... subject to the pooing issue.. thanks Abz!! :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

I must be weird too- I'm really looking forward to giving birth. I know it's going to hurt like fuck and there's no way round it :dohh: so I've decided I might aswell just accept it and be excited for her arrival :D


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I love reading other peoples birth stories!! I've stopped halfway through to go and get a cup of tea on some of the ones I've read :rofl:

I like the long in detail ones though .. Not the edited versions.. Prefer the whole shebang :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies!

I have just sent oh out to the shop to buy me some bread muffins, i seem to be craving them at the moment! He also surprised me as he went out and bought a gorgeous little outfit for LO from marks and spencers and asked if it could be her coming home outfit! Aww bless he is showing an interest after all! 

Im going to do some more shopping tomorrow to start buying some little bits we need like a bath thermometer and bits i will need! 

Hope everyone has had a lovely day! x x x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

hope&faith09 said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> I have just sent oh out to the shop to buy me some bread muffins, i seem to be craving them at the moment! He also surprised me as he went out and bought a gorgeous little outfit for LO from marks and spencers and asked if it could be her coming home outfit! Aww bless he is showing an interest after all!
> 
> Im going to do some more shopping tomorrow to start buying some little bits we need like a bath thermometer and bits i will need!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a lovely day! x x x

Awww that's so cute bless him lol

My OH also went out and brought an outfit for LO.. And some little soft trainers.. And I was starting to think I was the only one intrested.. What kind of outfit did he get

xxx


----------



## LogansMama

abz - I was on antibiotics a little bit ago - and they made me throw up every morning... I thought it was MS back again, but once I stopped taking them, I was right back to normal. I assume it had to be the meds! I forget what it was called though - and it would have a different name here anyways... Hope you feel better....

AND about the banana milkshakes... MMM... I have been having them a lot lately! Its not too bad though - cause I just make it with banana, milk, choco syrup.... no ice cream. Its delicious. I tend to drink em for breakfast!

Frufru - I totally understand your excitement about the new vacuume. I got one last pregnancy and think I vacuumed about 8 hours a day! Still love to vacuume and want a new one NOW too! Might have to go get one! We did just get all tile though - so looking to find something good for that!

joulou - MMMMM nutella! Haven't had that in AGES. Sounds wonderful!

As for me - I'm feeling rather emotional today. Feel like I could cry over nothing (haven't yet - but could at any moment). DH and I argued last night, and I was up way to late for a work night - so thats probably got a lot to do with it. We are getting along now though... so maybe I'll be able to keep myself together. Hoping to get to bed early tonight!

Went to the chiropractor again today. AHHH! Heaven. Seriously. So relaxing. I think I might treat myself to a pregnancy massage one of these days too. Those are so much more expensive - but I know it would be awesome! The chiro only takes abotu 15 min - I would LOVE a good 60 min rub down!


----------



## Pixie81

Hey girlies. I've not been on here in absolutely AGES! My laptop was really naff and ran so slow whenever I came on here, I just couldn't be doing with the stress it gave me! Lol. I just bought a lovely new laptop yesterday though so I thought I would pop in and see how everyone is doing!

I can't believe i'm 7 months pregnant on Saturday! Where has the time gone? It's flown by. But at the same time, its really dragging. I just want my little Amelia Rose to be here now so I can hold and cuddle her! Technically I should be in the 3rd trimester forum now, but I'm still a May baby, so will stick around for a bit. Not sure whether to start another May Babies thread in 3rd Trimester, or if someone knows how to move this one?

My bump is getting pretty big now and the kicks she's giving me are REALLY strong. She LOVES to kick me in the bladder at the moment which feels horrible, like i'm going to pee myself! Luckily I have strong muscles though! Lol. Does anyone else get this?

Anyways, i'm off to bed now as I'm shattered. Will pop back tomorrow to catch up on what everyone's been up to. Hope you're all ok. xxx


----------



## LogansMama

OMG - this LOST is CRAZY!!! You gotta see it!


----------



## Pussy Galore

LogansMama said:


> OMG - this LOST is CRAZY!!! You gotta see it!

Grrr.... we have to wait until Friday but it is already in the Sky+ :)

Katie.. any news on the movement front? My little bean is still being really quiet.. and day 3 today :cry:

I am trying so hard not to worry.. I just want her back to her usual lively self!


----------



## A3my

LogansMama said:


> OMG - this LOST is CRAZY!!! You gotta see it!

oooh you are a tease hehe, I had to make do with CSI last night :)

Pussygalore - are you still getting some movements? It seems like a lot of our LO's seem to be going through quiet patches at the moment. I'm sure she's fine and just having a growth spurt :hugs: xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Amy... yep some very limited movement but not kicks.. it's so hard to explain. I guess it is more like a very light nudge? And they are quite infrequent. If I felt no movement at all, I think I would have phoned the midwife by now!!

Sorry to keep bringing this issue back up guys... I am not normally like this at all!!


----------



## Windmills

I've been counting movements, and she's been a bit more active this morning- 7 or 8 since I woke up about 6am. 
I'm off work sick again as I spent half the night vomiting :wacko:


----------



## Windmills

Oh I don't feel proper kicks most of the time because I've got an anterior placenta- most of my movements are nudges! xx


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> Amy... yep some very limited movement but not kicks.. it's so hard to explain. I guess it is more like a very light nudge? And they are quite infrequent. If I felt no movement at all, I think I would have phoned the midwife by now!!
> 
> Sorry to keep bringing this issue back up guys... I am not normally like this at all!!

Thats what mine did when he went quiet, I think he moved position. I havent had any strong kicks for a couple of days either, its popping feelings deep in my gut xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

A3my said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> Amy... yep some very limited movement but not kicks.. it's so hard to explain. I guess it is more like a very light nudge? And they are quite infrequent. If I felt no movement at all, I think I would have phoned the midwife by now!!
> 
> Sorry to keep bringing this issue back up guys... I am not normally like this at all!!
> 
> Thats what mine did when he went quiet, I think he moved position. I havent had any strong kicks for a couple of days either, its popping feelings deep in my gut xxClick to expand...

Yep... that's just what it is like! Well I wish my little bean would hurry up and finish moving position and then kick me to tell me she is OK again and in position!!!

Katie... glad your little one is getting more active...but sorry to hear you are still feeling rough :(


----------



## Pixie81

My bump went really quiet for three days last week, but now she's as active as ever... if anything, too active! Especially at night. Sometimes she kicks me so hard it makes me jump, and the pressure on my bladder when she stamps on it is phenominal! I think they must slow down a little bit for a few days and then turn extra adventurous!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, just realised.. I'm a week away from double digits :wacko: Terrifying, where is time going?!


----------



## A3my

I have to agree the time is flying by! only seems like yesterday that I was wishing the constant sicky feeling would end! x


----------



## jolou

nice to see u back pixie! there is already a may babies thread been started over in third tri, i think a few of us regulars have already posted on there so we dont loose track/touch with how we all our :)

Harrison is gonna be a footballer im sure, the kicks i get actually make me go ouch at times and if im stood up and he does it i must look so weird cos i just jolt lol

hope and faith i actually went awwwww out loud reading that your OH has bought an outfit and asked for it to be her coming home outfit...the only thing Mark has bought when we out together shopping was a liverpool baby vest...my child is not coming home in that! lol i wish he would want to look at clothes and stuff but he just drags me away lol

im so so so tired this morning and feel like crying over everything, sophie was up about 3 or 4 times last night wanting to get in with us, im trying to stop it completely unless is nearly time for us to get up anyway. just hoovered up with my fairly new hoover, frufru your not mad for getting excited over it lol was the same when i got mine, the one Mark had was a bloody nightmare, it was a dyson which i aint a fan of anyway and it had a wheel missing! imagine trying to hoover with that and having to angle it the right way, so when we found out i was pregnant i demanded a new hoover lol today is ment to be my ironing day but i realllly cant be bothered! maybe il attempt a bit after lunch.


----------



## jolou

ohhhhhhhhhhh im officially 3rd tri now!!


----------



## A3my

jolou - congrats on reaching the final trimester :D does that mean you are going over to the dark side?

I want a new hoover, mine is rubbish....I have vacuum envy  x


----------



## jolou

im too scared to go to the dark side properly, il hand out there but come home to here i think lol at least until everyone is over there ;)


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh im officially 3rd tri now!!

Congrats hun!!

But glad you will keeping in touch with us lot until we all move over to the dark side!! :)


----------



## Windmills

Happy 3rd tri Jo! I'm jealous, this week seems to have gone on forever :(


----------



## jolou

i feel like the last month has dragged! im so so so bored of being pregnant at the moment, i think its cos its been so cold and non of my coats or jumpers fit lol plus i hate january with a vengence! roll on march when it starts getting nice again and u dont need to fasten up your coat! lol


----------



## Windmills

Roll on 5 weeks on Friday when I finish work :happydance: I can't wait for 30 weeks, it definitely sounds like the home stretch!


----------



## Mrs A

Jolou, get your backside over to 3rd tri you wimp! :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

:lol: No Jo, don't go :(


----------



## abz

congrats on 3rd tri jolou :)

well today isn't going so well. this morning the alarm went off, OH rolled over to turn it off and screamed, well, manly screamed. he can't move his back. looks like a muscle spasm so am waiting for the doc to get here as just getting him to the loo and back took us over 20 minutes... and i can't really support his weight. pretty sure they are going to give him painkillers and tell him to move around a lot. but he doesn't get paid sick pay. and after his work being shut for a fortnight and him not getting paid then either, we could really really do without this right now!! someone out there just doesn't like us!!

hopefully the doc will show soon and we can spend the rest of the day getting him moving. they come between 11.30 and 2pm some time... so i'm hoping it will be sooner rather than later. and the house is a tip. i feel like an old person but feel the need to apologise to the doctor for all the junk we are getting rid of being piled up in the living room, ha. and the boxes in the bedroom waiting to go in the attic :S

abz xx


----------



## A3my

abz - really sorry to hear about your OH, thats awful he doesnt get sick pay! hope the doc has been/arrives soon and is helpful x


----------



## Windmills

Hope the doctor is useful and doesn't just say 'hmm, get plenty of rest'. 
And I hope he feels better soon :) I'm the same when the house is a bit messy, I'm like an old woman!


----------



## jolou

aww hope he feels better soon, theres nothing worse than your back going, i dont think i would cope with marks back going, he was bad enough when he pulled something in his shoulder! lol and dont u worry about the bloomin house i think the doc would understand!


----------



## maybebaby3

katie - hope u feel better soon!

abz - hope your oh gets better soon!

jolou - congrats on 3rd tri status :dance: i will join u on friday! :dance: oh and my dh also has no desire 2 look at baby clothes let alone pick out an outfit 4 the baby!

i have bought nothing so far apart from a 2 pack of trousers and a 3 pack of tops and am starting 2 panic. i threw a lot of stuff away after erin as we didnt think we were going 2 have another at that stage. need a baby bath, newborn clothes, nappies, muslin cloths......omg the list is endless plus have no money at the moment. dh took car 4 a service 2day and it cost almost £200! :dohh:


----------



## insomnimama

It's my littlest dude's first birthday today! :happydance: 

Hope everyone's having a good day. I can certainly identify with the money woes, maybebaby. :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Happy birthday insomnibaby! xxx


----------



## A3my

insomnimama - happy birthday to your baby! so baby will have a bother/sister close in age :) my daughters were 15 months apart and are really close, thats lovely xx


----------



## jolou

awww happy 1st birthday to your LO :D

i keep feeling dizzy and light headed today, happened a few days ago too and last night :( wish i knew what was causing it! doin my head in now

mmm fave tea (Well currently) tonight, salmon, roasted veg and wedges :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

insomnimama said:


> It's my littlest dude's first birthday today! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good day. I can certainly identify with the money woes, maybebaby. :hugs:

Happy Birthday to your little one!

Abz.. sorry to hear about your OH. My hubby has had back problems (all hockey related) since I have known him so I feel your pain...

Well after a third day of reduced movement, I finally phoned the midwfe and they sent me straight to the fetal assessment unit at my local hospital. And they were fab!

They offered me an immediate scan and although the little bean was fine happydance:) she was as far south as humanly possible and clearly has been there since Sunday pm which is why I can't feel her.

She even wriggled about during the scan and I couldn't feel it! The midwife was not overly concerned but did say that if she continued to be quiet I would have to go back again in a few days and that under no circumstances should I feel like I was making a fuss (which of course I did think I was!)

I was really surprised at everything to be honest since I didn't think they were too worried about fetal movement until 28 weeks..

At least all is well for now :)


----------



## Moongirl

that's great they brought you in and checked everything, PG - and even better that bean is ok! :thumbup: 

but it has got me thinking..... did they say how long you should wait before phoning them? i've had a day here or there with less movement, just wondered if there was a timeframe (e.g. 24/48 hrs) when they think you should contact them?? i didn't think they bothered much about fetal movements until at least 28 weeks either! it's all so confusing :S

glad everything is good tho, and that you got to see your bean again!!

:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Moongirl.. it is all so confusing and the midwife said as much!

She basically said it is common for babies to have quiet days and there is nothing to worry about. However if there is a prolonged period of reduced movement (2/3 days) it is worth speaking to the midwife. 

The fact that I was only 24 weeks didn't really worry her at all.... and she absolutely encouraged me to go back if the little bean doesn't move up and start kicking again! I even have the direct dial number for the fetal assessment unit!!

I am really glad I called in the end.. so I guess the advice has to be to call if you are worried! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

wow thats brilliant you got seen PG. When I phone my midwife they show little or no interest and its like im just taking up far too much of their time. Havent felt LO move much today so if its the same tomorrow I will be phoning up for advice. 

Hope everything is ok with everyone.x x x


----------



## babyhope

Pixie81 said:


> My bump went really quiet for three days last week, but now she's as active as ever... if anything, too active! Especially at night. Sometimes she kicks me so hard it makes me jump, and the pressure on my bladder when she stamps on it is phenominal! I think they must slow down a little bit for a few days and then turn extra adventurous!

This is good to know because I feel like my baby is having some quiet days, I will feel some light kicking but not too much, plus now that I am further along I am expecting harder kicks.


----------



## babyhope

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I barely realized I am at the 100 day mark!!! Tomorrow is double digits!!!! Wow I can't believe this:haha: I really hope I check tomorrow I don't want to miss it:haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww, I felt double fiqures was a big mile stone, now I think 30 weeks and then 50 days but time is going by so quickly!


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith09 said:


> wow thats brilliant you got seen PG. When I phone my midwife they show little or no interest and its like im just taking up far too much of their time. Havent felt LO move much today so if its the same tomorrow I will be phoning up for advice.
> 
> Hope everything is ok with everyone.x x x

If I am honest, I was worried about phoning for that very reason... I thought I would be wasting their time.. but as I said they couldn't have been nicer. I guess I am lucky though because I do appreciate that not everyone has had the same experience. 

I haven't had to phone the midwife before but I wouldn't hesitate again if I was worried :)


----------



## Moongirl

babyhope said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I barely realized I am at the 100 day mark!!! Tomorrow is double digits!!!! Wow I can't believe this:haha: I really hope I check tomorrow I don't want to miss it:haha:

Congrats babyhope!!! :thumbup: i've still got V day to go then double digits! 

:hugs:


----------



## Widger

Hmmmmmmm pancakes....... maybe I'll start them early just to check I've still got the knack of making them :haha:

Congrats on getting to 3rd trimester Jolou! and Babyhope being so close to double DIGITS :happydance:

PGalore - So glad you phoned up about yourl ittle one. You deserve to know if all is well and I'm so glad you got a great response from your midwife. It is your right to check all is well. What a little monkey being so low down... luckily your little one is not kicking down there... then you'd know about it :haha: Glad all is well xx

Hope&F - Get on that phone too if worried xxx

Moongirl - I didn't actually buy the icandy apple... still debating it really. Did really like the cherry would have just liked a bit more choice with the colours that is all. What have you gone for? The man in John Lewis said that he had the cherry and thought it was brilliant.

Frufru - HOpe you get some bargains on Sat

Logansmama - Hope not feeling too teary xx

Katie - 5 weeks till you are off work?? You lucky lucky girl. I can't wait for mine. I'm gagging for 1st April!

As for me - I'm viable too :yipee: Such a great feeling isn't it!!! Had midwife appointment today and baby measuring 25 weeks by fundal which matches up to my scan. By the way - is it normal to put on 1lb a day? YIKES!!! That has happened the last 3 days!!!!


----------



## Moongirl

hi widger!

i'm almost decided on the icandy cherry - but yeah i would have liked more choices in the colour. I really liked the purple one but my hubby didn't at all! :haha: so i'll probably go for fudge (the cream and brown one) although would have liked something brighter!! will wait and see. I'm the type of person that takes aaagggees to decide on anything so i probably won't buy for a while!

and congrats on being viable hun, i can't wait until sunday!! :happydance:

have a good night all! i'm off to cook some dinner and then pick my hubby up from the airport. he's been away since sunday night and i've really missed him (i'm a sap, i know! :haha:)

:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Widger... Congrats on V day :happydance:

I haven't weighed myself since my Wedding Day.. :blush:

My mw weighed me at my booking appt but in kgs.. so I just didn't bother converting it and haven't weighed myself since! I am too scared too :dohh:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Anyone read this today...

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8491493.stm

Wonder what I can use as an excuse now?! :rofl:


----------



## mojo401

Shawnie - congratulations on the birth of your baby daughter. Thoughts and prayers are with you all and I hope she's getting bigger and stronger by the day.

Frufru - I think it was you who mentioned inner thigh/groin pain? Well that's exactly what I have had for the past week and my god is it painful! It feels like I've been riding a horse for a loooong time and I'm now waddling John Wayne-style! Walking up and down stairs and turning over in bed is soooo sore. Anyhow, saw my MW today and she says I do have SPD and need to see the physio. Not exactly sure how much they can do to help but worth a try and apparently they need to monitor it before and after birth. So if any of you ladies are aching or having pain in your pelvic region....get it checked out. 

Still haven't managed to catch up on all the recent posts so will do so now...haven't even got around to looking up the 3rd Tri thread!!

We're off for a w/e away to a lovely hotel on the Dorset coast. It's very baby-friendly and there's a creche and indoor/outoor play areas for our 2yr old whilst DH and I get pampered in the spa....bliss!


----------



## Windmills

I definitely disagree, I've been awful since before I even found out.. :lol:


----------



## Windmills

Oh that sounds fab mojo- are you sure I can't go instead?! :lol: Have a lovely time :D


----------



## Frufru

Evening ladies

Good to see you Pixie :wave: It is good to know that you and your LO are doing well :thumbup:

Congratulations on graduating to 3rd tri Jolou :happydance:

Abz - I hope you OH is ok :hugs:

Happy birthday insomnibaby :mrgreen:

PG - I am really pleased that you have seen LO and everything is looking good :thumbup: it is good to hear that your MW is really supportive.

Congratulations on V-day Widger :happydance: Like Moongirl I still have V-day to look forward to next week :mrgreen:

So many milestones at the moment - v-day, double digits, third tri - it is so great to see everyone progressing :mrgreen: Speaking of progressing well had anyone heard from Shawnie about how her LO is doing?

Yup it was me with the hip issues Mojo - it turns out mine was a muscular groin issue which is a lot more manageable now with the help of some gentle yoga stretches :thumbup: I am sorry that you are suffering too and hope that the physio can give you some relief. In the meantime I hope you have a lovely weekend away.

I am still on :cloud9: with my new vacuum :blush: I chose a Henry which is great for my flat as we have a combination of laminate floor, ceramic floor tiles and a couple of rugs/carpet and it does a fab job on all of them :thumbup: It now takes me 15-20mins max to vacuum all the floors in the house where it used to take me an hour and a half to do them all with a broom and dustpan and brush - plus as I get bigger there is no way I can be crawling around on my hands and knees to brush carpets and rugs by hand with a handbrush :wacko:

I am back to feeling very tired this week - Judging by LO's movements, the look of my belly, scales and fit of clothes LO and I are having a growth spurt at the moment and it is leaving me exhausted (not to mention really hungry all the time :rolleyes: I have had a lazy evening tonight and am going to turn in nice and early for extra :sleep:

Right - enough of my waffle for today, have a good night everyone :hugs:


----------



## A3my

Hello, thought i'd distract myself from the "embarassing bodies" program :)

I really want a Henry, need to convince OH.

Have any of you got the linea nigra yet? I had it with my daughters but dont have on this time..... just curious! x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Amy.. no linea nigra as yet... or stretch marks but I guess they might make an appearance soon!! :cry:


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> Amy.. no linea nigra as yet... or stretch marks but I guess they might make an appearance soon!! :cry:

I have all my old war wounds (previous pregnancy stretchmarks :cry:), they are silver but I check frantically every night for new red ones :wacko:

I'm creaming, creaming, creaming just in case it helps as I know I am prone to them! fingers crossed you dont get any xx


----------



## jolou

ive found a few new stretch marks and ive been doing my cream and oils and everything! im prone to them, im hoping if i keep using oils and stuff they will fade quicker lol

i dont have linea nigra as of yet but a faint line of hair has appeared all the way up :S never had that in my previous pregnancy!


----------



## babyhope

Widger- congrats on the V day!!!

A3my- I have a nigra line, it's not very dark but I can see it! I also have stretch marks, I was and still am sooo sad, because I didn't get any with my son, but now I have a bunch of red ones...I hate it, I feel so unattractive :(

Right now I am making cupcakes and a mini cake white with strawberry frosting...can't wait to dig in! I swear since I have gotten pregnant I have turned in to betty crocker....I love eating sweets!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! Have to say - I was one of the FIRST in 3rd tri, and I'm stilll hanging out here! LOL. Its more comfortable over here right here now. I'll move over all the way when more of you join me!

As far as stretch marks go - I haven't noticed any new ones yet. I have some from my first time around - not horrible - but not pretty. Hope I don't get any new ones this time! Course - I didn't notice any last time until the last couple weeks! Guess it'll depend on how big I get... maybe if I don't get any bigger than last time I won't get any new marks? Hmmmmmmm....??? I wonder.

In other news - DS#1 is making me crazy with the bed wetting! Its so frustrating - especially since my washer is not fully working. He was doing sooooo great - but now the last 4 days in a row he has wet the bed. ITs super annoying. And every time it happens now - I have to go to the laundrymat to wash the comforter because it won't work in my machine! UGH. I get so mad - but at the same time - I know he is still little and learning - so I TRY not to get too upset with him! NOT EASY though since he is still in MY BED, so when he wets, it messes up my sleeping arrangements as well as his!

LUCKILY though - his new bed came in today!! HOORAY! Now I just need dh to put it together! I really hope he takes some initiative and just DOES it tomorrow while I'm at work so I don't have to nag him about it! ITs gonna be a big project - that involves not only putting together the bed, but also partially taking apart the crib (so it'll fit through the doorway), moving it out of his room and into mine, and rearranging our bedroom furniture so everything will fit! UGH. Like I said - I hope he just does it so I don't have to think about it! I want DS to be in his room ASAP so he will have plenty of time to get used to it before baby comes!

Did I just bore you all to death? LOL....


----------



## insomnimama

Amy I didn't get the linea nigra during either pregnancy but it suddenly appeared right after I had my c-section the second time! The body is a strange beast. :rofl:


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama- Do you think he is cold at night? The only time my son would have accidents were in the winter and he had kicked all the covers off and was freezing. This was a few years back, so glad he hasn't had any accidents in a long time:thumbup:


----------



## DWandMJ

Grr... Just need to blow off some steam... Dh and I ran into his ex girlfriend that I can't stand (I not-so-affectionately refer to her as the dump-skank because she randomly sends DH text messages) while we were out grocery shopping and the little bitch said to me "I didn't realize that you were REALLY pregnant." Implying that I'm huge. Im kickng myself for not being able to come up with a backhanded comment to throw right back at her. Bless dh's heart, he mentioned that he'd never seen her with a double chin before tonight... Lol. So few people in the world irritate me simply with their existence, and I'd like to believe that I'm generally not a cady girl, but god it would feel so good to rip a bald spot in the back of her head.


----------



## MartaMi

*LogansMama *- we have the opposite problem. If Janno drinks too much before going to sleep he'll go to toilet during night BUT that means me or OH has to wake up and take him. He just says he is scared going alone. And he is sleepy also, sitting there and staggering so who goes with him has to hold him :haha: So, kind of disturbing but less than wetting bed. I have booked myself pregnancy massage when I'll stay on mat.leave. About 37 days til that:happydance:
*KayleighJayne* - I love reading birthstories also and of course with details. Some of these stories are really frightening but these endings are so sweet:cloud9:
*jolou* - congrats. Can't wait til can come and chat in there also.
*insomnimama* - congrats for insomniababy:flower:
*Widger* -congrats for V-day:flower:

I have nothing else to say so back to work :winkwink:


----------



## abz

good morning chaps. well. OH has muscle spasms in his back, trapping his sciatic nerve, which is what i suspected. at least a week off work. *sigh*. unpaid. well statutory, so about £80 for the week i think. something in this world doesn't like us.

also had those horrid pains again last night. first time in a week. horrible crampy things. and then of course bump decides to have a bit of a quiet morning this morning and give me a bit of a fright. but she's nudging me at the moment. i think she's moved really really far down. her kicks aren't as strong as usual but still easily felt. have a mw appointment tomorrow so unless she goes really quiet i'll get her checked out then.

having one hell of a crappy morning. feel so unbelievably sick. am attempting to eat my way through some bran flakes. am wondering whether this pain has something to do with a uti. i got antibiotics after the last time as my kidneys were aching. but i've been so sick i'm not entirely sure how much of the anti-b's have gotten into my system. ah well uring check tomorrow as well i guess. also, i did overdo it quite a bit yesterday helping OH get about and going shopping for food and maternity troos etc. so that may also have something to do with it. will ask mw.

sorry for the rambling. i'm just feeling bloody awful at the mo. congratulations to those who have reached v day and the 100 day mark :)

abz xx


----------



## A3my

*babyhope* - sorry about the stretch marks, I bet you still look lovely though and they do fade.
*logansmama* - sounds like your DH is going to be a busy man! I hope you have a bit more success with your DS soon.
*DWandMJ* - love your DHs response, sounds like she was making a lame dig
*abz* - poor you!! I hope your OH gets better soon and more importantly I hope you do too! - as for aches and pains, i think I overdid it yesterday too. I went on an exercise bike at the gym and I've got horrible pains in my lower stomach when i walk. Like you my LO has gone quiet too so I am really trying to stay rational and tell myself he's fine (I'm a panicker!) xxx


----------



## Moongirl

Morning all!

Just a quick post!!

Frufru, i'm shattered this week too, and i'd been feeling so much better since first tri! hope it is just a growth spurt and won't keep going for the whole of the 3rd tri! :(

Abz - what a shame you're feeling yucky, and your poor OH a sore back is horrible. Hope you both feel better soon!!

well better get on with some work!
:hugs:


----------



## jolou

logansmama i feel for you with the bed wetting situation i really do, as much as sophie doesnt wet the bed anymore she is still up a few times in the night at the mo wanting to come into our bed, not fun having to get up each time to get her back to her room.

DWandMJ you blow as much steam as needed :) there is one girl that my OH is only friends with but had a fling with a few yrs back that realllly gets my back up. 

Marta a massage sounds like bliss to me! i am rather jealous!

abz sorry your still feeling crappy but at least u have your MW appointment tomorrow and will hopefully see what that pain is. You may have over done it yesterday so just take it a bit easier if poss today! My MW told me off the last time i went as i complained of a bad back, she told me i am to start taking it easy now whilst sophie is at school, easier said than done tho eh! Hope your hubby isnt in too much pain.

Well i need tog et my arse into gear, im off away tomorrow for the weekend in Llangollen in a cottage by a lake with my mum, sister, aunt, 2 cousins, grandad and sophie, its my grandads birthday next week, the first one since nan died last year so we wanted to do something for him to keep his mind of nan not being here, plus we didnt know what to get him so we all chipped in for his part of it, he has no idea till tonight :) ive been to aldi to get a few snacky things for me and sophie and now i need to goto asda and get some haggis and mash for saturday, go to the bank to get some money out then home, get some ironing done (i know i know i shoulda done it yesterday;) ) then make the muffins that the lovely frufru sent me the recipe for :) First tho its cuppa and gilmore girls time, i guess i should do what ironing i need whilst watching it lol


----------



## A3my

jolou said:


> Well i need tog et my arse into gear, im off away tomorrow for the weekend in Llangollen in a cottage by a lake with my mum, sister, aunt, 2 cousins, grandad and sophie, its my grandads birthday next week, the first one since nan died last year so we wanted to do something for him to keep his mind of nan not being here, plus we didnt know what to get him so we all chipped in for his part of it, he has no idea till tonight :) ive been to aldi to get a few snacky things for me and sophie and now i need to goto asda and get some haggis and mash for saturday, go to the bank to get some money out then home, get some ironing done (i know i know i shoulda done it yesterday;) ) then make the muffins that the lovely frufru sent me the recipe for :) First tho its cuppa and gilmore girls time, i guess i should do what ironing i need whilst watching it lol

wow - that sounds wonderful, what a lovely idea. your Grandad will be so happy, having all his family around him will really help I'm sure. 

I hate ironing, I refuse to iron batch loads. I do it the lazy way and iron what i need on a day to day basis! :blush: xx


----------



## abz

your holiday sounds lovely jolou :)

thanks for all your comments guys. i've finally taken my antibiotics this morning. unfortunately i put them down on my desk and took a sip of water. then remembered to take them 10 minutes later and have no idea whether i had already taken them. i really hope i hadn't otherwise i've now taken them twice :S :S as if i needed anything else to worry about!!

boss turned up and got rather interrupted so sorry if i've missed a gazillion posts in between where i started and where i finish.

was thinking this morning. it's amazing how often you write to people about it being ok when your baby is having a quiet day, but if it's your own then you go insane!!


----------



## A3my

abz said:


> was thinking this morning. it's amazing how often you write to people about it being ok when your baby is having a quiet day, but if it's your own then you go insane!!

I know just what you mean! My LO has had a really quiet day, I did go insane. I poked and prodded the poor bub until he moved. :wacko: It doesnt help that I seem to have pulled all my somach muscles and it hurts to walk. xx


----------



## abz

oh hon :( that sounds uncomfortable. well mine seemed to respond favourably to a donut i ate earlier. so she is in there and still kicking :) but all the kicks are much lighter than usual. i think she might have moved back as my bump seems to have vanished too...

am just going to eat some noodles for my lunch as i missed the sandwich man, dabnammit!!

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I hate this office. 
There's a really snotty woman (okay, there's loads, it's the jobcentre- but one in particular) and she doesn't speak to me.. when I walk past people I always smile and say like 'good morning' or 'you okay?' because that's just good manners.. but she just blanks me and stares at my bump :wacko: What a crank!


----------



## abz

just smile sweetly at her and keep on going. it's her loss. silly old bag!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> your holiday sounds lovely jolou :)
> 
> thanks for all your comments guys. i've finally taken my antibiotics this morning. unfortunately i put them down on my desk and took a sip of water. then remembered to take them 10 minutes later and have no idea whether i had already taken them. i really hope i hadn't otherwise i've now taken them twice :S :S as if i needed anything else to worry about!!
> 
> boss turned up and got rather interrupted so sorry if i've missed a gazillion posts in between where i started and where i finish.
> 
> was thinking this morning. it's amazing how often you write to people about it being ok when your baby is having a quiet day, but if it's your own then you go insane!!

Abz.. I can certainly relate to this after the last few days, but I am so much happier today even though she is still quiet!!

And Jolou.. your holiday sounds fab.. and what a lovely idea :)

I could really do with a holiday but am saving all of my holiday so I can have a longer "paid" maternity leave!! 

Got a weekend to Centre Parcs booked in Nov though!!! :happydance:


----------



## abz

could you feel your bump at all PG? or was it reduced strength/number of movements?


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> could you feel your bump at all PG? or was it reduced strength/number of movements?

Yep I have movement, but reduced in both strength and number of movements.

From about 20 weeks she was really active but the last few days I have hardly felt her at all and when I do the movements are much softer and not like kicks at all.

I don't want to tempt fate, but I think she is perhaps moving a little more today :happydance:

My sister has two young children and I remember with her first pregnancy she hardly had any movement at all and was scanned on a regular basis. It turns out her little one was just a very laid back baby and continues to be so! I am hoping that my little bean takes after my hubby in that respect.. because he is also very laid back!!


----------



## abz

ha. well if i wasn't going to see my midwife then i probably would get it checked out. but since i can still feel her and it's tomorrow lunch time i'll leave it for now methinks. all the kicks i'm getting are really low down too. the last few days she's been kicking up by my tummy button and ribs but these are all in my lower belly, so i think she's just moved :)

here's hoping anyways. i worry so much about everything. i really wish i didn't!!

abz xx


----------



## jolou

Pussy Galore said:


> abz said:
> 
> 
> your holiday sounds lovely jolou :)
> 
> thanks for all your comments guys. i've finally taken my antibiotics this morning. unfortunately i put them down on my desk and took a sip of water. then remembered to take them 10 minutes later and have no idea whether i had already taken them. i really hope i hadn't otherwise i've now taken them twice :S :S as if i needed anything else to worry about!!
> 
> boss turned up and got rather interrupted so sorry if i've missed a gazillion posts in between where i started and where i finish.
> 
> was thinking this morning. it's amazing how often you write to people about it being ok when your baby is having a quiet day, but if it's your own then you go insane!!
> 
> Abz.. I can certainly relate to this after the last few days, but I am so much happier today even though she is still quiet!!
> 
> And Jolou.. your holiday sounds fab.. and what a lovely idea :)
> 
> I could really do with a holiday but am saving all of my holiday so I can have a longer "paid" maternity leave!!
> 
> Got a weekend to Centre Parcs booked in Nov though!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


its not costing too much, £70 for 3 nights for both me and soph, so not too bad at all, paid for it out my christmas money tho! i was saving that for new clothes once i loose baby weight lol

had my first funny turn shopping in Asda, i parked up and all of a sudden felt really lighthead and my hands were shaking, i felt like i could cry it was awful! especially being on my own, i ended up going for a sit down and a coffee, im not sure if it was cos i hadnt had my lunch yet or what. i am now sat with a ham sandwich, some fruit and a cuppa, just watched the last part of neighbours and omg im blubbering like a baby it was so so sad.


----------



## jolou

oh and i know what u mean abz about worrying yourself silly even tho we tell each other not to panic, harrison has been extremly quiet, im actually trying to think if he has kicked at all today, i know he defo did this morning at around 6 cos it woke me up. bought myself an easter egg from asda so gonna munch that see if it perks him up ;)


----------



## abz

oooh, easter eggs!! they are so much nicer than any other chocolate :D :D

i'm considering a packet of prawn cocktail crisps. i really need to get some nutrients into myself!!

i really had to prod this morning to get a response from bump, but my bump had vanished when i woke up. was so bizarre, ha. so i think she had shuffled right to the back of my body :)

abz xx


----------



## A3my

*jolou* - bargain break!! Sophie will love it too :)
I think its going to be one of those days! I had a horrible wave of dizzyness/faintness about 1/2 hr ago. I really thought I was going to pass out. Glad its not just me having funny turns, although I'm sorry to hear it happened to you too *jolou* I'm just having a cup of tea now and pulling myself together! :coffee:

on the plus side my friend gf has gone into labour today woohoo 3 days early. I was so excited when he called I didnt know whether to jump up and down or burst into tears :happydance: xx


----------



## jolou

sophie cant wait, especially cos all the girlies are going, shes such a little lady already lol i need another cup of tea i think before going to get sophie, then its time for muffin making! i havent done half the stuff i need to do, i cant get going at all!, tho im tempted just to see what i wanna take clothes wise with me and see if it needs ironing lol, im taking leggings so they dont need to be ironed... il stretch the creases out easily lol just my jumper dress thing is all that needs ironing, maybe il do that in the morning instead, ive already packed the food that could be packed so thats one less job tomorrow


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> ha. well if i wasn't going to see my midwife then i probably would get it checked out. but since i can still feel her and it's tomorrow lunch time i'll leave it for now methinks. all the kicks i'm getting are really low down too. the last few days she's been kicking up by my tummy button and ribs but these are all in my lower belly, so i think she's just moved :)
> 
> here's hoping anyways. i worry so much about everything. i really wish i didn't!!
> 
> abz xx

Abz.. that is just the same as me and the scan confirmed she had in fact moved as low down as possible! I know it is difficult not to worry but it does sound to me as if your little bean is copying my little bean!!!


----------



## abz

well i really hope that's the case. she's gone all quiet again now but i suppose she's allowed a little sleep from time to time. i'll be prodding her again in a bit :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Either that or you could try a few headstands (as hubby quite genuinely suggested to me last night!!) :dohh:


----------



## abz

ha :D :D now that wouldn't make you dizzy at all now would it? :)


----------



## jolou

lol i know it would make me dizzy!

OH made me phone the MW, he is such a worry wort, i told him how i been feeling of late is completely normal for this stage of pregnancy cos our blood pressure drops but he wouldnt have it unless the MW said so, felt so daft phoning them but they said the same as me and also it could be low blood sugar, i told her i was going on tuesday anyway for a glucose tolerance test so she said if im still feeling the same then they will check me over but in the meantime instead of putting sugar in my tea (i admitted i started doing it this week hoping it would make me feel better lol) i am to have a banana or some fruit or something, i said oh well im making banana muffins at the mo and she said ahhh perfect lol

speaking of the muffins i couldnt find any damn tins anywhere in this stupid area!! i so miss living in chester! i want bigger shopping choices please! lol so i had to make do with muffin cases sitting in a fairy cake tin...the look a little odd but if they taste good who cares ;) il have to venture into chester next week me thinks for proper shopping choices lol


----------



## A3my

*jolou* - I'm glad your OH made you call, its put my mind at rest too :thumbup: :) x

my OH told me to stop being paraniod hehe! hope you have a lovely weekend, when are you off? x


----------



## abz

am off to hospital. have got myself in a state. didn't until midwife said i should go, so when my friend gets here to drive me i'm leaving work.

wish me luck. i'm absolutely terrified.

abz xx


----------



## babyhope

DWandMJ said:


> Grr... Just need to blow off some steam... Dh and I ran into his ex girlfriend that I can't stand (I not-so-affectionately refer to her as the dump-skank because she randomly sends DH text messages) while we were out grocery shopping and the little bitch said to me "I didn't realize that you were REALLY pregnant." Implying that I'm huge. Im kickng myself for not being able to come up with a backhanded comment to throw right back at her. Bless dh's heart, he mentioned that he'd never seen her with a double chin before tonight... Lol. So few people in the world irritate me simply with their existence, and I'd like to believe that I'm generally not a cady girl, but god it would feel so good to rip a bald spot in the back of her head.

OOHHHH that was a good one!!! LOL...did hubby tell her that to her face because that would have been awesome! She deserves it for being rude!


----------



## babyhope

Pussy Galore said:


> abz said:
> 
> 
> could you feel your bump at all PG? or was it reduced strength/number of movements?
> 
> Yep I have movement, but reduced in both strength and number of movements.
> 
> From about 20 weeks she was really active but the last few days I have hardly felt her at all and when I do the movements are much softer and not like kicks at all.
> 
> I don't want to tempt fate, but I think she is perhaps moving a little more today :happydance:
> 
> My sister has two young children and I remember with her first pregnancy she hardly had any movement at all and was scanned on a regular basis. It turns out her little one was just a very laid back baby and continues to be so! I am hoping that my little bean takes after my hubby in that respect.. because he is also very laid back!!Click to expand...

I have noticed that my movement has been reduced too and very light, almost not really feeling the baby. I was starting to get worried too because it was like for 3 days...but last night my little man must of had a soccer match going on! He kicked me sooo much, it really made me happy to be feeling him again:cloud9:
Hopefully everything is well with you.


----------



## Frufru

Cor - I have missed loads today!

Abz honey I hope all is ok :hugs:

Jolou - how did the muffins work out? If forgot to say I always try to use really REALLY overripe banana's (the blacker the better!). If mine are not as ripe as I would like I mash them up and let them sit out for 30mins so they go really liquidy (sp?) which gives a much moister result :thumbup: OH had the last muffin this morning so I will have to make some more on the weekend :mrgreen:

My LO is residing in my butt again :rolleyes: does she not realise how much room there is up by my belly button! After Sundays crazy jumping around all day for hours on end LO has been very quiet since - she must be getting in some last minute growing in time for V-day :happydance:

Yoga tonight :mrgreen: so I am hoping for a long peaceful :sleep: tonight.

Catch you all later :hugs:

Ps - ironing? whats that?! :haha:


----------



## babyhope

As for me WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO double digits today:happydance:

I can't believe it is my turn I am so happy:happydance:


----------



## A3my

abz said:


> am off to hospital. have got myself in a state. didn't until midwife said i should go, so when my friend gets here to drive me i'm leaving work.
> 
> wish me luck. i'm absolutely terrified.
> 
> abz xx


abz - is this because of your pains/infection/feeling sick? really hope you and baby are ok xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## A3my

babyhope said:


> As for me WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO double digits today:happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it is my turn I am so happy:happydance:

Congratulations :happydance::cake::yipee: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies. 

Hope your all ok - good luck abz hope LO is ok. 

I have been up doctors and midwife today due to no movements and feeling very ill - conclusion is I have flu or a bug of some sort and baby is just fine. She kicked the doctor. 

Just off for a bath and then back to bed! 

x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> am off to hospital. have got myself in a state. didn't until midwife said i should go, so when my friend gets here to drive me i'm leaving work.
> 
> wish me luck. i'm absolutely terrified.
> 
> abz xx

Big :hugs:.. hope everything is OK x


----------



## Pussy Galore

babyhope said:


> As for me WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO double digits today:happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it is my turn I am so happy:happydance:

Congrats hun!! Lovely news :happydance:


----------



## A3my

hope&faith09 said:


> Evening Ladies.
> 
> Hope your all ok - good luck abz hope LO is ok.
> 
> I have been up doctors and midwife today due to no movements and feeling very ill - conclusion is I have flu or a bug of some sort and baby is just fine. She kicked the doctor.
> 
> Just off for a bath and then back to bed!
> 
> x x x

poor you! glad LO is ok and really hope you feel better soon. Sounds like you've got a cheeky one kicking the doctor hehe :haha:;) xxx


----------



## jolou

frufru the muffins turned out fine!! yay! tho be better if i had a proper muffin tray. my bananas were bought on sunday and were just about right, i mashed 2 and half up and let it stand for a while whilst i was doing other stuff. even soph liked them!

looks like we all not feeling 100% this week.

hope the hospital went ok abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

shawnie said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone =) Kaylee was born Jan 29th weight 1 lb 15oz, 12 1/4 in long. Shes doing well considering so will be praying.. =)

Has anyone heard from Shawnie? I am sure that she has enough on her plate at the mo.. but I do hope that she and little Kaylee are OK? :hugs:


----------



## abz

howdy chaps. we are both just fine :) i wouldn't have been so worried about her being quiet but for the pains i was getting last night and the fact i didn't think my antibiotics were working.

the midwife could not have been nicer, and of course bump starts jiggling just before she puts the doppler thingy on me *sigh*. still, not as strongly as usual. but apparently her heartbeat is perfect and she was doing somersaults :D ha. 

she explained that when you are preggers the tubes from your kidneys to your bladder don't lie nice and flat, they can get kinks in them with the baby pushing them around, and that's where urine can sit and give you an infection. and when you get an infection it can cause these muscular tubes to spasm, which can be really painful, and that's what she thinks my pains have been. she also examined me internally and said cervix is where it's supposed to be and everything is locked up nice and tight :) i had to laugh when her and her assistant appeared for this internal with an ENORMOUS torch... in fact i couldn't stopped laughing. seems like such a huge light for such a small space!! :D

so i'm much happier. result. i see my own midwife tomorrow. it was her reluctance to tell me to wait until tomorrow that got me panicked. but i must remember to ask her about my hips and about my bump's kidneys having too much fluid and not being scanned again. everyone else seems to get another scan. my baby gets scanned up to six weeks after it's born to make sure it's ok, which seems a bit backwards somehow... so will ask about that.

sorry for blathering but i'm so relieved :)

abz xx


----------



## babyhope

Glad everything is ok Abz!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> Logansmama- Do you think he is cold at night? The only time my son would have accidents were in the winter and he had kicked all the covers off and was freezing. This was a few years back, so glad he hasn't had any accidents in a long time:thumbup:

Thats an interesting theory... I wonder! I DO keep it rather freezing at night!

*Abz* - glad all is well! Good news.... breathe a sigh of relief now!

*babyhope* - congrats on double digits. I remember reading the "double digits" posts when we were still in first tri and it seemed like a world away. Can't believe we are so far along now! 

I am doing good today. DS didn't pee the bed last night - so that was nice! I cleaned my patio up really good today, so I feel like I accomplished something. AND I took DS to the playground and WALKED a little over a mile home - so I don't feel like such a couch potato. Overall a pretty good day.

As for my little baby - he is kicking my bladder like crazy today... to the point that sometimes I think I might ACTUALLY pee myself! Its very uncomfortable. I'm seriously worried I might end up having an accident one day! How embarrassing would that be? Guess I better make sure I'm doing my kegals!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Well ladies... looks like i'm not a may mummy anymore, they moved my due date to June 11th, because of the ultrasound!


----------



## A3my

*abz* - phew!!! so glad you and LO are ok :hugs::flower:

*PG* - if you check out shawnie's pregnancy diary there are a couple of pics and she says baby is doing really well and is off the ventilator and on CPAP, which is fab for her gestation :D

*logansmama* - woohoo, great news on the dry night. as for the pee problem, I had the same thing last night. I could feel the pressure from him jumping on my bladder and I thought quick!!! get to the loo :blush: doing my kegals as I type hehe xxxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

BabeeAngel said:


> Well ladies... looks like i'm not a may mummy anymore, they moved my due date to June 11th, because of the ultrasound!

Stay with us anyway!?! :)

Chances are several of us due in the last week or so of May will have June babies anyway!!! As long as my little bean is here by the World Cup I am happy with either month!!! :)

Abz.. glad everything is OK with you and your little one! :hugs: What a stressful week we have had!! :wacko:


----------



## A3my

BabeeAngel said:


> Well ladies... looks like i'm not a may mummy anymore, they moved my due date to June 11th, because of the ultrasound!

I didnt know they could change dates that much from the 20 week U/S! but yeah, PG is right. We could be dropping our babes into june  xx


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. i think you should stay with us anyway babeeangel. i'm expecting to go into june really as i'm due on the 24th :)

well i feel a bit of a numpty this morning after all the fuss last night. but i would have been a wreck if i hadn't gone so i suppose numpty is the better option :) and it was my midwife that thought i should go, so...

am about to pop into the bath. have a couple of hours before midwife appointment. am hoping the rain goes away before i have to walk to the docs :S

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

hey everyone!!

Abz - so pleased everything is ok and hope you get all your questions answered today!!
hope&faith - glad everythink ok with bubs, hope you feel better soon!
babeeangel - i've been hanging out in both May and June threads since i'm due on the 30th may! Come over and say hi to hedge your bets ;) You never know, maybe you'll be a bit early and just squeeze into May!!!

i feel much better today (so far!), much less tired. Wonder if it's that Friday feeling ;)

oh and have a lovely weekend away Joulou - sounds great!!!
:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies,

how is everyone today? Im still feeling rather poorly and stressed out but im hoping for a nice weekend with oh. We are going to Twycross zoo tomorrow and then to a friends - they are having a party for there 6 month old (more of an excuse to have a social occasion I think!) I think my bump is measuring small by midwifes measurements on my growth chart and considering I was overweight to start with I was expecting her to be measuring bigger. hmmm well I wont be seeing them again for two weeks so i guess I will just see what they say then! 

Anyway enough from me! x x x


----------



## Windmills

I'm in a vile mood today! Sick of this office :nope:


----------



## Windmills

abz said:


> i must remember to ask her about my hips and about my bump's kidneys having too much fluid and not being scanned again. everyone else seems to get another scan. my baby gets scanned up to six weeks after it's born to make sure it's ok, which seems a bit backwards somehow... so will ask about that.


If I remember rightly, wasn't your measurement about 7mm? When I was at the FMU, the lady told me they (whoever 'they' are) are changing the upper limit from 5mm to 7mm, to save unnecessary worry. I think (at LWH anyway) the treatment depends on the degree of dilation xx


----------



## A3my

katie_xx said:


> I'm in a vile mood today! Sick of this office :nope:

At least its Friday!! (you dont work weekends do you :S ) xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Helllooooooooo!!!! Feels like I have been away for ages - have driven over 1000 miles this week so glad to be finally back in the office and have time to catch up with my favourite thread!!

Shawnie - I cannot believe a May baby is here already hun. I really hope everything is ok for you all and your LO is doing well.

Maybebaby - at least a decision was made sooner rather than later to stay (ie before offers made on flat etc) and sounds like you will be better off staying in Gibralter for the time being. Hope you are happy with the decision

PussyGalore and all the talk of reduced movement - really glad you were taken seriously and great to hear they treated you so well. I too have days when I have very little movement but I just remind myself that there are days when I am running around like a blue arsed fly and others when I am slobbing out on the couch hardly moving so there is no reason the LO should not be doing the same!!

MartaMi - wow your wedding photos are BEAUTIFUL!! Your LO will be stunning if the 2 of you are anything to go by!

Abs - really glad you got checked over and your mind was put at rest. And regarding the talk of water births and floaters - some of the birthing pools I have checked out come with a small fishing net so the mw can fish any mishaps straight out!!! :haha: how delightful!!

Congrats to everyone reaching V or double digits!! Very exciting!

Well I am doing ok this week despite the travelling. I had my 25 week apt on Monday - I was annoyed as apparently on the top of my notes it said that I had already had one pregnancy (in code) so when the mw said 'so this is your second pregnancy' I was like 'er no think I would have remembered that' so she adjusted my notes. The measurements were more or less spot on for fundal height I think it is called. I don't really understand how they measure it as I still feel quite small for 25 weeks so how can they measure a much bigger bump and say it is on track??

Anyway have another apt in 3 weeks (well 2.5 weeks now) to retake bloods for my anaemia and blood sugar, then another apt 3 weeks after that. That will take me to 31 weeks - that seems to be getting very close then?!? When does it go to 2 weekly??

Anyway think that is it for my news for the time being!

x


----------



## Windmills

A3my said:


> katie_xx said:
> 
> 
> I'm in a vile mood today! Sick of this office :nope:
> 
> At least its Friday!! (you dont work weekends do you :S ) xxClick to expand...

No :) I'll be soo glad of the days off, I hate it here :hissy: 
Hormones are getting the better of me just now I think :lol:


----------



## Windmills

What IS fundal height? What are they measuring- is it your uterus? Mine is really high I think, not sure where it's supposed to be though :shrug: Suppose I'll find out at my MW appointment- my first with the community mw since I was 7 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Cactusgirl

katie_xx said:


> What IS fundal height? What are they measuring- is it your uterus? Mine is really high I think, not sure where it's supposed to be though :shrug: Suppose I'll find out at my MW appointment- my first with the community mw since I was 7 weeks :wacko:

I asked the mw and she said it was measuring the size of the uterus - she measured from the top of my bump to the pubic bone and said I was measuring 25.5wks which was perfect. But like I said I don't understand how someone else the same stage with a much bigger bump (and looking at some of the bump photos there are lots bigger) can measure the same?!? :dohh:

Hope the office does not do your head in too much this afternoon - just start counting the days till you can leave!!


----------



## jolou

Morning ladies just a quickie this morning from me as im due to leave in an hour and need to have something to eat.. Marks orders lol.

I think fundal height is from the bottom of your uterus to the top, it should measure in CMs the exact same or just a little over/under how many weeks you are. Mine was 27cms and i was 26 weeks. please correct me if im wrong :)

glad all went well abz!

yay logansmama on the dry night! :D lets hope its the same tonight huh.

babeenagel stick with us anyway :) u might go early ya never know! i think il end up having Harrison in april if they decide to go exactly a week early with my section but im stickin in here :) this is home to me now lol.

cactus girl it will start to get to every 2 weeks i think around 32 weeks im not sure tho, each area is different i think! i next see my MW on 22nd where i think im 30 weeks.

katie i have a sneaky suspicion (sp?) that you dont like fridays much :) i remember you said u were in a foul mood last friday too hehe

hope&faith hope you feel a bit better after the weekend, you might just need to destress/relax a little, your doing an assignment arent you or something like that?

mmm i think i might have to get a mcdonalds when im on my way to chester, im starving and fancy some meat!! 

well have a nice weekend everyone! and no doubt il have about 10 pages to catch up on :)


----------



## abz

i hope your day brightens up a bit katie xx

hey everyone. well i just got back from the midwife. a new midwife it turns out as the old one left. although i spoke with her yesterday before going to the hospital, so she's going to be confused as i told her i had an appointment with her today :S

anways, all is fine. she started off by telling me that because i had 'extra padding' i would probably measure big with my fundal height, only for it to be bang on. which surely would mean that my baby was small really? so i don't get it. she was nice enough. but rather dismissive. i'm being referred to a group physio for hip pain. but she didn't even check it out. just wrote it down. and 'taught' me how to get up from lying down without using my tummy muscles. presumably that's why i'm tender under my bump? i don't know she didn't say.

did get my matb1 and my hip form though. which i need to send off next friday. so something came of it all. of course got to listen to heartbeat again :) 

and she didn't really seem to have a clue about my baby's kidneys. she said i wouldn't be scanned again. they might want to take regular urine samples from my baby to check for urine infections if when she was scanned after birth the extra fluid in her kidneys hadn't sorted itself.

i'm blathering again. right. am off to read james herriot :D 

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Ahh thanks for the fundal height explanations! About how can different sizes measure the same- I wondered that too! Maybe it's because a lot ladies with bigger bumps (except possibly me because I feel huge!) started out on the bigger side iykwim? 
You're right Jo, I hate Fridays- until 5pm :happydance: I actually just hate every day I spend in here :dohh: It sounds awful but I just don't like doing an office junior job.. I got the same job as most of the other people in here, I'm paid the same and I'm just as capable. GIVE ME SOMETHING TO DO DAMMIT! 
Okay I'm done :lol: 
I'm going to Manchester tomorrow, shopping and to dinner and then staying at the Deansgate Premier Inn :cloud9: Early V Day celebrations because Vinny has to work next weekend! xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Welcome back Cactusgirl after your mad week!! I can genuinely say that I have not been over to 3rd tri in your absence!! :blush:

I was looking at fundal height measurements yesterday (only cos I have my 25 wk appt with the midwife next week and I was curious) and found this

https://www.gynob.com/fh.htm

What interested me the most was how high your uterus is by 38 weeks :wacko:

So glad it is Friday and I have 20 mins left in the office!! :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

18 now PG :happydance:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pussy Galore said:


> Welcome back Cactusgirl after your mad week!! I can genuinely say that I have not been over to 3rd tri in your absence!! :blush:
> 
> I was looking at fundal height measurements yesterday (only cos I have my 25 wk appt with the midwife next week and I was curious) and found this
> 
> https://www.gynob.com/fh.htm
> 
> What interested me the most was how high your uterus is by 38 weeks :wacko:
> 
> So glad it is Friday and I have 20 mins left in the office!! :happydance:

thanks Pussy Galore!

Hmmmmm that picture in the link you posted with the hand right up the flue was a sight to behold!! Thank goodness I was not measured like that?!?!? :haha:

''In summary, the fundal height is an antiquated and sometimes obsolete method of judging the appropriate growth of the baby during a pregnancy'' this was an interesting quote though!!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:26 weeks!!!:happydance:

Ok a little confused am I 26 weeks or 27? I have heard that you are a week ahead of your ticker, I have no idea:shrug:

Today is good day for me, it is Friday, I have a 3 day weekend and I went up another week!!!


----------



## insomnimama

You are twenty six weeks, which means you are beginning your twenty seventh week ;) though in fact your fetus is twenty four weeks and beginning its twenty fifth week, because the first two weeks don't count :rofl: 

Confused yet?


----------



## abz

i have managed to sleep aaaall day. except for the hour i was at the docs with a few mins either side... have read my book a bit. oh and i had a bath too. but talk about a lazy day :S must have needed it though. i am still tired but thought i should really get up!!

have a fabulous valentines celebration katie :D

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cactusgirl said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Cactusgirl after your mad week!! I can genuinely say that I have not been over to 3rd tri in your absence!! :blush:
> 
> I was looking at fundal height measurements yesterday (only cos I have my 25 wk appt with the midwife next week and I was curious) and found this
> 
> https://www.gynob.com/fh.htm
> 
> What interested me the most was how high your uterus is by 38 weeks :wacko:
> 
> So glad it is Friday and I have 20 mins left in the office!! :happydance:
> 
> thanks Pussy Galore!
> 
> Hmmmmm that picture in the link you posted with the hand right up the flue was a sight to behold!! Thank goodness I was not measured like that?!?!? :haha:
> 
> ''In summary, the fundal height is an antiquated and sometimes obsolete method of judging the appropriate growth of the baby during a pregnancy'' this was an interesting quote though!!Click to expand...

lol! Guess I'm not going to worry too much about my fundal height measurements then!! :)

Have a lovely weekend Katie!!


----------



## babyhope

It has been raining hard all day and night and today when I went to work I got out of my car and slipped! I managed to throw out my hands and land on them so I wouldn't hit my stomach. Thank God I did not land on my stomach, my hands took all the pressure and they hurt for a little bit. I am pretty sure baby is ok as I am not bleeding or cramping and I have been feeling him kick. I am so glad I am fine, but I am super bummed about my new purse. I got a gorgeous purse for christmas and barely started using it last week, while when I threw my hands out to catch myself my purse feel into a mud puddle, the purse is cloth and is now completely ruined. I really liked that purse:nope:


----------



## A3my

*babyhope* - poor you!!! I bet that was scary. xxxx


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies,

I have gone to post on here about 6 times today but have been in such a crappy mood I just could not do it. I have felt really grumpy and generally just BLAH-BLAH-BLAH all day but have felt a bit better after work was over. I think I am just tired and feeling a bit worn down. 

Anyway, since I got home I have decorated the cupcakes I made this morning and had so much icing left I have just baked another half batch to use it up. They look so cute I had to take a picture to show you all but can't figure out how to post nice big pictures on here :rolleyes: I am donating them to the cake stall at the 2nd-hand baby/toddler sale I am helping out with tomorrow. Hopefully I will get some cool stuff for a bargain price :thumbup:

Babyhope - what a horrible shock it must have been falling like that. I am so glad that you and LO are ok, it is a shame the purse was not so lucky :sad1:

CG - I am glad you had a productive week. I felt tired from just reading your post!

Abz I am so pleased that all is ok with you and LO and hope that your OH's back gets better soon. As for spending all day :sleep: I am sooooooo jealous!

Katie - sorry your day at work was crappy, I hope the weekend and your early valentines plans make up for it!

Logansmama - great news about Logan having a good night, FX it continues :thumbup:

Jolou - Have a lovely weekend away :)

Babeeangel & Moongirl - With my due date there is a 50-50 chance I could tip over into June. As soon as I hit 37 weeks I will be bouncing on my birthball, eating curry and pineapple, taking long walks etc to try and encourage LO to make me an official May Mummy :mrgreen: However, like Jo says I feel like I have found my BnB home and can't see myself leaving the may mummies regardless of my LO's birthday.

Speaking of birth - I finally pulled my finger out and got in touch with one of the local doula's here and am waiting for her to send a bunch of info through for me to read before we meet up to see how we get along. Hopefully it will be a good match.

I am sorry if I have missed any news - it is not my intention to miss anyone out, its just this thread moves so quickly some days I struggle to keep up :winkwink:

Well, good night everyone and sweet dream. I shall post tomorrow night to let you know if I bagged any super-bargains :hugs:


----------



## abz

good morning everyone :)

so glad you are ok babyhope. that must have been so scary!!

glad you feel a wee bit better frufru. and i bet you get some amazing bargains :D :D

i've been getting uncomfortable lower tummy crampish type things. my midwife was squishing me and asking me if i was tender where i was really tender yesterday. so hope it's that. i think i may have strained my lower tummy muscles. but i'm so paranoid about these cramps that i get in the night now. this sucks. i really want to enjoy being pregnant instead of worrying all the time :(

still. gluggity gluggity glug. lots and lots of water.

abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

Yesterday was a sleepy day for me too. We had school's birthday week and day ended with school ceremony which I skipped. I was so sleepy that guess I'd fallen asleep there. Don't know where all that sleep came fom :wacko: 
At the moment I'm on a schooling. Have sat here for 2.5 hours and have 1.5 hours more to be here :dohh:


----------



## Cactusgirl

FruFru - hope you are feeling a bit more cheery today. I have my doula all booked and I was reading a birthing story on here yesterday (trying to increase my tolerance level to them!!) where someone in the my area had a doula of the same name. I pmd her on here and it was the same doula and she was sooooo praising of her it just reaffirms I have made the right choice!! Where are you based??

Babyhope - hope you are feeling better after your fall. 

Abz - hope your cramps go soon

I had a fall last night too - I was on the sofa and when I got up my ankle went from under me (think it was asleep) and I fell forward, luckily onto my knees. It was such a shock and it hurt my ankle and knees abit, had a bit of a cry but felt more pathetic than anything!! LO was moving like anything later on though so presuming he is fine. My dogs were fussing over me licking my face etc bless them!!

99 days to go!!!


----------



## babyhope

Cactusgirl- Hope you are feeling better after your fall too! We are such a mess, but at least the LO are ok:thumbup: Yay! 99 Days to go!


----------



## abz

ooh cactusgirl. happy double digits :) 

sorry you fell :( hope you are feeling better.

i need to stop moaning and worrying. i'm so sorry for all my long posts. just have nowhere else to get it all out!!

bump seems to be enjoying kicking downwards tonight. love to feel her but it feels so odd when she does that :S still getting cramps but am drinking water like you wouldn't believe and am trying not to use my tummy muscles so hopefully that will help :)

do you all have a nice weekend planned?

abz xx


----------



## A3my

*abz* - dont worry about worrying :D we all do and thats what this fab thread is for! I'm so glad we all have the same worries and fears, without this thread I'd feel like a paranoid hyperchondriac (cant spell) :wacko::happydance:

*cactusgirl* congrats on 99 days :) :flower:

ok, I'm probably being really thick but whats a doula?


----------



## DWandMJ

babyhope said:


> DWandMJ said:
> 
> 
> Grr... Just need to blow off some steam... Dh and I ran into his ex girlfriend that I can't stand (I not-so-affectionately refer to her as the dump-skank because she randomly sends DH text messages) while we were out grocery shopping and the little bitch said to me "I didn't realize that you were REALLY pregnant." Implying that I'm huge. Im kickng myself for not being able to come up with a backhanded comment to throw right back at her. Bless dh's heart, he mentioned that he'd never seen her with a double chin before tonight... Lol. So few people in the world irritate me simply with their existence, and I'd like to believe that I'm generally not a cady girl, but god it would feel so good to rip a bald spot in the back of her head.
> 
> OOHHHH that was a good one!!! LOL...did hubby tell her that to her face because that would have been awesome! She deserves it for being rude!Click to expand...

Unfortunately he didn't say it to her face. It did give me some reassurance about his thoughts of her though. I still won because I have him and she doesn't :)


----------



## Frufru

Evening Ladies,

My-my it has been quiet on here today!

CG - I am in East Anglia. There seem to be quite a few registered doula's around here but I have yet to meet anyone who has used one. Everyone I mention them to doesn't even seem to know what they are. I am glad you are ok after your fall :hugs:

Today has been a busy busy day - I woke this morning and did some housework then went into the city and had my haircut - my layers are about and inch and half shorter than I wanted which is not ideal but it will grow back eventually. That will teach me to go to someone other than my usual lady :rolleyes:

After the haircut I rushed off to help out at the 2nd hand baby/toddler sale which was really successful and we raised c5K for charity :mrgreen:

I got an amazing amount of stuff and all in fantastic condition:
- Winney the Pooh Moses basket with 4 sheets and stand
- 4 moses basket sheets and baby blanket 
- Cot mobile, 2 new anti-colic bottles, 5 weaning spoons, lampshade for nursery, breast pads, small tupperware for babyfood, new tommee tippee juice cup, new baby hairbrush and comb
- Brand new nursing bra (rrp£29) and 3 breastfeeding tops
- 2 beautiful brand new photo albums
- 5 washable nappies and 2 packs of biodegradable disposables
- 2 grobags 
- >100 pieces of clothing (vests, babygro, trousers, dresses, skirts, shoes, socks, tightsand jumpers) in various sizes 

I can honestly say we don't need anymore clothes for 0-3 and have lots of 3-6 too so I don't think we need to start worrying about buying anymore until after Christmas :thumbup: Oh and the price of all of the above - a mere £30 and 6 hours of my time :shock:

While I was there I met the lady that runs the local hynobirthing courses - ironically on my to-do list this weekend was "send email to hynobirthing lady about next available course" :haha: Well no need as I was able to arrange everything in person and my first class is 24th Feb :mrgreen:

It is just aswell we are going to Ikea in 2 weeks time - I need some furniture to keep all these clothes in!

Tomorrow I am going to have a quiet resting day - while I have picked up some great bargains my hip is complaining about having stood up for hours on end today. I am sure it is nothing a bit of sleep, stretching and rest can't remedy.

Well - enough from me, it is nearly bedtime now. I hope you are all having great weekends :hugs:


----------



## A3my

*frufru* - excellent job raising money for charity and well done on getting all those bargains! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been able to catch up with you all I've been so busy helping OH prepare for his real estate licensing exam during every available waking hour (and quite a few that were previously reserved for sleep) :rofl:

Glad everyone is relatively well & will do a proper update later. :)


----------



## maybebaby3

wow i havent come on here in a while and there's so much 2 catch up on! we went 2 ikea and bought erin a toddler bed. it is pink and she loves it. she slept there last night and didnt wake til the morning and she stayed in it when i put her 2 bed 2. dylan used 2 escape from his bed when he moved from cot to bed. i'm hoping i have trained erin better! lol! spent all of yesterday washing and tidying up. have a bad headache 2day but of course no rest as have 2 be up with the kids tho DH is in bed as usual. how come he's always the one who gets the lie-ins? he never gets up so i can have a lie-in! grrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Shady_R

maybebaby3 said:


> wow i havent come on here in a while and there's so much 2 catch up on! we went 2 ikea and bought erin a toddler bed. it is pink and she loves it. she slept there last night and didnt wake til the morning and she stayed in it when i put her 2 bed 2. dylan used 2 escape from his bed when he moved from cot to bed. i'm hoping i have trained erin better! lol! spent all of yesterday washing and tidying up. have a bad headache 2day but of course no rest as have 2 be up with the kids tho DH is in bed as usual. how come he's always the one who gets the lie-ins? he never gets up so i can have a lie-in! grrrr!!!!!!!

Well done on Erin stayig in bed, when i put ds in his bed hes 2 if screamed the place down, between me and oh we stayed with him for about an hour for 4 nights, in the end i stopped cause didnt want us to still be doing it when baby comes, after that if used to come to his door and stand at the gate he called for me and his dad, realised we were here but not going just cause he called then went to bed. Been like that for about 3 or 4 weeks i think, but the last 4 nights he has stayed in his bed way lol. I love ikea im hoping to go again soon when the kids are in school and have a proper look around. I also know what you mean about your dh staying in bed, my oh gets the same sleep as i do yet always in bed till around 10, although some days i do go up and get him out of bed lol, he does wine about it but not dr long though. Its another boring day here today, going to try and get this house tidy and get the washing and uniforms sorted out, no need to go out today thankfully, i hate going out. Hope everyone is well and has a good day.


----------



## maybebaby3

shady - im glad your son seems 2 b getting the hang of staying in bed even if it is a slow process. my son was more difficult 2 train as we hadn't enforced a routine and so i tried 2 b a bit more routine with erin. sleepwise both kids have been a nightmare, neither slept thru til after a yr and erin was still being breastfed then and wanted 2 b fed constantly. by that stage i was back in full time work so i had 2 try controlled crying and refused 2 breastfeed her after bedtime! it worked but was a painful process!!! i hope this baby is a better sleeper but i'm not expecting it! DH never got up with either of the kids at night and i'm not expecting that 2 change either :dohh:


----------



## MartaMi

*Frufru* - wow, that is a lot of things. You are going to use washable diapers? That's something :thumbup: I'm too lazy for these. My dad called me yesterday that he found my old crib. He's gonna fix it and clean it so that it'll be ready for our baby. We're thinking of going to Ikea also but we're doing that when I'm on mat leave and look like pregnant.
*maybebaby3* - sorry for you because you have to wake up earlier. Usually neither of us sleeps longer but today they made me a suprise. Let me sleep until I wok up and then there was breakfest. Kids had made pancakes :cloud9: 
OHs sister will come here today so we can compare our bumps :winkwink:


----------



## A3my

*maybebaby3* - I'm with you on the DH/bed issue. Grrrr [-( we both work full time and in the week I get up at 6 everyday but come the weekend he just sleeps in and I get told off for moaning/nagging if I say anything. men! :wacko: great news on the cot bed. I really want to go to Ikea, we need new bedroom furniture


----------



## abz

good morning :)

most of my furniture seems to come from ikea. it's a little mortifying walking around ikea and recognising everything from my house. ha. but i love it :)

have seen the cot we want to get in there i think. we just need to go and get it!! got the curtains and lampshade etc for baby's room from there too :)

frufru. i was wondering last night how you got on at your baby event. i didn't think you'd do that well though!! that's incredible :D :D well done you :D :D

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I bought the entire Please Look After Me range from Mothercare this weekend :blush:


----------



## Windmills

I don't recognise anyone in second tri anymore :shrug: Is this what it's going to be like for the next 2 weeks until I catch you all up?! :cry:


----------



## MartaMi

It's really quiet in here yeah. Everybody went over to third tri? If that's right I'll go over there a bit early.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I was thinking that save for this thread there is not much of relevance on the 2nd tri posts anymore either!

But am I ready for the scary world of third tri?! :wacko:


----------



## Shady_R

I have been quite lucky with my boys they have all slept through the night from am early age, bed at 7 too unless we have been out but that is very rare. I am so glad that he finally seems to be staying in bed, guess hes getting the idea of it now lol. I am worried about breast feeding this one though, i havent managed it with my boys as they couldnt latch properly due to tongue tie, im hoping that this lo dont have it, although i am already worried about when i want to take her off the breast if there will be any problems. Terrible aint it.


----------



## Pussy Galore

katie_xx said:


> I bought the entire Please Look After Me range from Mothercare this weekend :blush:

I love this one too! :)


----------



## abz

ooh, what's in the please look after me range?

i'm starting to find that things in second tri aren't that relavent any more. but not sure if i'm ready for the scary world of third tri. guess i'm going to have to pop over there more...

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Just the bedding and bath set etc abz :D The only thing I didn't get was the rocker, because it's apparently rubbish.. but I want one that matches :wacko:


----------



## A3my

katie_xx said:


> I bought the entire Please Look After Me range from Mothercare this weekend :blush:

woohooo good shopping :D I bet that was satisfying, especially when you get home and put it all out and look at everything you got :happydance:

*abz* - you all better now? xx


----------



## Shady_R

abz said:


> i'm starting to find that things in second tri aren't that relavent any more. but not sure if i'm ready for the scary world of third tri. guess i'm going to have to pop over there more...
> 
> abz xx

I started to feel like that when I was at the stage you are now, I was popping over to 3rd tri and reading over there for a bit as it felt a bit more comfy lol, plus most people I chat with have moved over there already too.......


----------



## abz

i haven't been sick for the past couple of days a3my :D so that's something. but then i've been able to get up and have breakfast etc at my leisure and haven't had to be in a car or on a bus. tomorrow i'm back to getting up at 6am and leaving the house straight away and getting to work somehow (hoping OH will feel well enough to drive tomorrow) so i'm not holding my breath on that front :)

still getting the odd cramp and have been glugging water like nobody's business. so hopefully that will have helped and am really trying not to use my tummy muscles. which, it turns out, you use regardless of what you are doing, ha. 

moan over :) don't want to go to work. gah. but i'm working tomorrow, tues and wed late shift and then have thurs and fri off, working saturday. since i work 10 hour shifts this week actually works way better when preggers, horrid when not. but i get to lie in most days this rotation :) it's the four days in a row of 8-6 (but at at work 7-6) that kill me :)

rambling an again.. :S off to bed now :)

abz xx


----------



## A3my

*abz* that great you havent been sick. I hope you dont feel crud again tomorrow. I have to get up at 6 too :cry: is your OH getting better too?

I dont know how you do shifts (bleuurrghh), i know what you mean about the stretches of long days together. Mind you, mon-fri isnt much better, except I do a count down every week of how many days left till the weekend. x


----------



## abz

ha. i totally get the countdown. have loved having a really lazy weekend. it wasn't supposed to be but with OH's back being dud at the mo we couldn't really do much, and it was nice to just stay in in the quiet :)

he managed to drive me to work this morning, although it was rather painful for him, saving me from the dreaded bus and the sickness it causese :S so he's on the mend, but it's slow.

not feeling too bad this morning. but i have a right little wriggler and she keeps flipping over and making my stomach go bleurgh... am considering bran flakes if only i could remember where the hell i put them!! i'm sure i left them at work!! will have a hunt around...

how are you doing babes?

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning!!

Glad the sickness is improving Abz... hope you find your branflakes!! I'm with Amy though, I don't know how you cope with shifts! I am definitely a Mon-Fri 9-5 girl!!

There seem to be more and more comments that people don't know anyone in 2nd tri anymore, but have any of you had a nosey on the May babies thread in 3rd tri? Save for the obvious exceptions, I don't know many people on there either?! :wacko:

I do feel like these last few weeks here are dragging though! I finally have my 25 wk midwife appt tomorrow which I feel like I booked months ago!! At least I can finally sort out my maternity leave even though I intend on working until mid May.. and get the form for my HIP grant! Any ideas on how long this is taking to process at the mo?

Have a good day everyone (even though it is Monday!)

x


----------



## Shady_R

Thought id pop in and say morning and let you know im off to 3rd tri now. Cant believe im off there already. Hope you all have a good day and the dreaded sickness stays away. Bye for now, see you all over there soon.


----------



## abz

Thanks PG. i know. it seems like the folk i know have vanished except for a few on here :)


----------



## A3my

Morning :) *abz* - I went on a bus yesterday :sick: not pleasant. Thats good your OH managed to drive you in. I wanted a lazy weekend but it just didnt happen! oh well, we dont have anything planned until next weekend and there are only 4 more get-ups till then :haha: I'm OK - bit of a dodgy/gassy stomach :( I think its from the pizzahut meal I had yesterday! 

*PG* - I think its 4 weeks max until you get the money, I wont get my form until 30 weeks so I hope its quicker than that! OH wont let me buy a pram until we have that. Hope your MW appt goes well tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Amy.. I'll keep you posted then! We are using the HIP grant to pay for the pram we have already bought! :blush:


----------



## abz

i managed to get my form from the midwife. she post dated it to this coming friday though to make me 25 weeks plus a couple of days. so i'll be able to send it off then. 

totally forgot to bring in my matB1 today of course. now i've finally got the bloody thing. will write that on my hand actually.


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> i managed to get my form from the midwife. she post dated it to this coming friday though to make me 25 weeks plus a couple of days. so i'll be able to send it off then.
> 
> totally forgot to bring in my matB1 today of course. now i've finally got the bloody thing. will write that on my hand actually.

lol... I am so keen to sort out my maternity leave that I will not be forgetting to bring it into work on Wednesday!!! Taking owed holiday into account, I think my last day at work will be 7 May 2010 which means 12 weeks left in the office :happydance:

(so envious of those finishing in April though :cry:)


----------



## abz

i think i am going to leave at the end of april. haven't really decided properly though. and that's using up some holiday. so i think my mat leave will start mid-may some time :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my said:


> *abz*
> 
> ok, I'm probably being really thick but whats a doula?

Abz a doula is someone that assists with the birth like a birthing partner but is not medically trained like a midwife. My doula has 5 kids and has experienced about 20 births with other ladies. She will come at the first twinge and stay and support you throughout the birth. I think I especially need the extra support as DH is extremely squeamish and not sure how much support he is actually going to be when the time comes!!

Katie_xx the Please look after me range is very cute!! Good choice!

Had a good weekend but really am not sleeping well now - it is such an effort to haul myself over at night it just wakes me up and then can't get back to sleep for ages!! I feel like a beached whale and I would not even consider myself having that big a bump at the mo.

Went to the drs this am as have had some bleeding from my bum when I wipe (presuming it is the pleasant start of piles due to the iron supplements) and had to endure the humiliation of the practice nurse sticking her finger up my bum hole at 8:30 this morning. How dignified. I am clenching thinking about it! :blush: She said she could not see or feel anything which I suppose is good news and just given me some cream if it bleeds again.

I too am in the limbo of 26-27 weeks now and thinking it is time to move over to 3rd but it is too scary at the moment. I think I will hover between the two for another few weeks. I can remember feeling like this from 1st to 2nd though and have LOVED it here!!


----------



## Moongirl

hi everyone! :wave:

well i've had the laziest weekend ever :sleep: - stayed in bed until lunchtime yesterday and then just got up and moved to the couch :haha: it was lovely!! What i can't believe is that i easily got to sleep last night and slept pretty much right through! must've needed it!! although i'm the same as you cactusgirl, if i need to roll over it takes so much effort i have to wake up! 

i dont think i could cope with shifts now, i struggle to make it through a whole day 9-5 :haha: so well done abz!!

I've been having a read of the May babies 3rd tri thread too, mainly because i don't want to have to spend a week catching up when i eventually move over! There doesn't seem to be an awful lot happening in there tho? so i'm happy to stay here with at least a couple of you guys for the next wee while!! Oh and _at last_ i reached viability day!!!!:happydance:

well here's to another week closer to maternity leave :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl - yay to lazy days like that - love it!! And congrats on V day!!


----------



## abz

oh cactusgirl i'm sorry you had to go through that. good that there's nothing wrong though. and would it have been any better if it had been mid-afternoon? :)

happy v-day moongirl :D

i did count the weeks until i was due to leave but have forgotten (doh!) so i'll have to do a recount :D

abz xx


----------



## A3my

*cactusgirl* - poor you!! :blush: at least you'll be well prepped for the undignifiedness of later on :D I'm with you on the sleeping problem too. I cant get comfy and turning is like a massive trauma :D

*moongirl* congrats on V day :happydance::flower: xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Moongirl... congrats on V day!! :happydance:

Cactusgirl... I was clenching just reading your post!! I am anticipating having to take iron supplements because of my veggie diet.. is this something that I will face too then!? :blush:

Abz.. looks like we are both working until nearer our due dates then :(

I am struggling with work today!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

abz said:


> oh cactusgirl i'm sorry you had to go through that. good that there's nothing wrong though. and would it have been any better if it had been mid-afternoon? :)
> 
> abz xx

good point!! Suppose it was just the first thing Monday morning which stung more!! :haha:


----------



## A3my

*PG and abz* - I'm working until 39+4. so I still have 13 weeks odd left. :cry: I can annoy everyone here shuffling and huffing and puffing about :)


----------



## abz

oh honey. right to the very end!! maybe bubs will show up a wee bit early? :D

well i am doing what looks like a strange waddle type motion as i walk. i'm trying to walk without using my hips and pelvis as much as possible, so i'm doing the 'just moving the bottom of your legs' walk, and i look so silly.

abz xx


----------



## A3my

abz said:


> oh honey. right to the very end!! maybe bubs will show up a wee bit early? :D
> 
> well i am doing what looks like a strange waddle type motion as i walk. i'm trying to walk without using my hips and pelvis as much as possible, so i'm doing the 'just moving the bottom of your legs' walk, and i look so silly.
> 
> abz xx

hehe :haha: I'm sure you look very cute waddling :) 

Yeah, I want to work till the end so I get more time off afterwards. My first two were late so I expect he will be. Plus if I was at home I'd only eat tons and need hoisting out of the house on D-Day :D x


----------



## abz

yes, well. i think i may require that myself :S

i am just sick of being at work to be honest. i don't feel like i can really get stuck into anything because i'm leaving in a couple of months so long-term projects are out (even if one came up) and i just want out. i want more time off afterwards too, but seeing as i can't be sure my job will even be here when i'm due to come back i'm trying not to worry about it too much.

abz xx


----------



## A3my

i'm with you on being sick of being at work. I've lost all enthusiasm. My dept is going through a lot of changes so I dont know how my job will have changed when I come back :( fingers crossed your job is still there for you after. 

i want a cup of tea but cant be bothered to move :coffee: :sleep:


----------



## Moongirl

aww thanks girls!!

it's so hard knowing what to do about maternity leave isn't it? especially for me being a first timer!! I'm thinking of starting mat leave at about 36 weeks (start of May) but i have quite a lot of holidays which i might use the week before, or i might start taking a day a week off maybe from about mid march? i dunno!! it's not that i feel i can't be at work i'm just fed up, tired and can't really focus properly, so not that much use :haha: guess i'll just wait and see how i feel later on...

:hugs:


----------



## A3my

*moongirl* - I think thats very sensible! I had a different job before and I was part time - full time now so I dont know how hard it will be near the end! plus I am older now :'( hehe


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pussy Galore said:


> Cactusgirl... I was clenching just reading your post!! I am anticipating having to take iron supplements because of my veggie diet.. is this something that I will face too then!? :blush:

Drink plenty of water, eat lots of fruit and veg, if you can avoid constipation then that is the best bet!! I am not constipated but things are definitely becoming 'harder' to push out :blush: which I presume is what is causing the bleeding!

I really cannot keep my mind on work which is a nightmare running my own business!! I cannot wait to finish for mat leave. I have a few projects I just want to see through but once they are signed sealed and delivered (fingers crossed!) that will be me. Planning on finishing full time mid April a month before DD but aiming to go part time asap - maybe as soon as beginning of March.


----------



## abz

sorry your bum is so poorly cg :( are you glugging plenty? i'm drinking water like there's no tomorrow in the hope of keeping away these spasms they think may be due to a uti. keep on ringing the delivery suite at the hospital for my test results from thursday night but they aren't answering the phone. heaven help me if i was having a baby!! :S

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

Sorry to hear everyone's bottom ends are not behaving themselves :rofl:

My lower back is being a big pain in the ass. I am looking forward to Insomnitoddler's naptime like you would not believe...


----------



## A3my

*cactusgirl* - wow, you run your own business! impressive lady :thumbup:


----------



## Pussy Galore

I love the way this thread rambles on.. especially whilst we are all at work!!

I spent much of last week laughing about water births and floating poos and now we are discussing bottom problems!! :rofl:

I wonder how our discussions will progress when we all move over to third tri...!?

So are we all watching One Born Every Minute tomorrow night? That is bound to raise some interesting debates on this thread!!! :haha:


----------



## abz

i don't have tv at home... i ended up watching it too damn much. what's it about??

and in the third tri we'll be talking about worse bottom problems and more mucus i would imagine :D isn't pregnancy gross? :D ha. 

have just posted on a third tri thread. but after reading a birth story that didn't have a trauma warning in the title the other day birth is now terrifying :( i was staying in denial... then i didn't :(

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

abz said:


> sorry your bum is so poorly cg :( are you glugging plenty? i'm drinking water like there's no tomorrow in the hope of keeping away these spasms they think may be due to a uti. keep on ringing the delivery suite at the hospital for my test results from thursday night but they aren't answering the phone. heaven help me if i was having a baby!! :S
> 
> abz xx

Yeah I try and drink loads of water but then need to stop early evening or else will have another excuse not to get any sleep!
Hope you get your results soon - apparently cranberry juice is good for UTIs but find it is not as nice without the vodka anymore!! :haha:




A3my said:


> *cactusgirl* - wow, you run your own business! impressive lady :thumbup:

Thanks! I run it with my DH we sell software to colleges and training providers for them to deliver vocational courses on the internet. I love it but it has been a hard slog to get it to the stage where we have been able to consider having a family as up till now it has been me doing all the sales so if I had wanted mat leave we would not get any new business coming in!!

But have now built up a sales team which means I can finally take more of a back seat!! Cannot see me relaxing fully about it though as sure DH will be home every night telling me what has been happening!! The business has been our baby up until now!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

abz said:


> have just posted on a third tri thread. but after reading a birth story that didn't have a trauma warning in the title the other day birth is now terrifying :( i was staying in denial... then i didn't :(
> 
> abz xx

I agree that all the birth stories should have a star rating 1-5 depending how traumatic they are and then I can read all the lovely, magical 1* experiences and try and ignore the 3* and above ones!!!


----------



## abz

brill business cg :D

finally got through. have been ringing all morning and the midwife tried to put me through to maternity assessment... which isn't open in normal hours :S but she finally found my results. all came back normal. which is fab. so my urine infection has gone. but i'm still getting kidney pains... so what could that be all about? :S

abz xx


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> I love the way this thread rambles on.. especially whilst we are all at work!!
> 
> So are we all watching One Born Every Minute tomorrow night? That is bound to raise some interesting debates on this thread!!! :haha:

I cant wait for this program! i actually burst into tears the first time I saw the advert - partly due to being a hormonal fool and partly because i freaked out big time!!! Its on after extreme parenting which I am also looking forward to thanks to my older children that have run me ragged and exhausted me over the weekend :haha:

there seems to be a lot of smelly discharge chats in 3rd trimester - we can look forward to that :blush:

*insomnimama* sorry about your back, mine plays me up too. hope you get some rest x


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> i don't have tv at home... i ended up watching it too damn much. what's it about??
> 
> and in the third tri we'll be talking about worse bottom problems and more mucus i would imagine :D isn't pregnancy gross? :D ha.
> 
> have just posted on a third tri thread. but after reading a birth story that didn't have a trauma warning in the title the other day birth is now terrifying :( i was staying in denial... then i didn't :(
> 
> abz xx

It is about the realities of giving birth and I would imagine features some live births! Trying to get hubby to watch it too but he is having none of it!! :haha:


----------



## abz

aargh. having none of that!! denial will stay partly in place!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pussy Galore said:


> I love the way this thread rambles on.. especially whilst we are all at work!!
> 
> I spent much of last week laughing about water births and floating poos and now we are discussing bottom problems!! :rofl:
> 
> I wonder how our discussions will progress when we all move over to third tri...!?
> 
> So are we all watching One Born Every Minute tomorrow night? That is bound to raise some interesting debates on this thread!!! :haha:

:haha: I know we don't half get onto some topics!! I refuse to add 'TMI' to my posts as this is the one place I know you guys will understand!! I told my DH about having the nurses finger up my bum this morning and he went just went pale and refused to discuss it any further!! :shrug:

I will watch One Born Every Minute even though I know I probably shouldn't after the state I got myself in after that bloody Amanda Holden programme but it is like car crash telly and I cannot help myself :dohh:


----------



## A3my

*cactus girl* re: I told my DH about having the nurses finger up my bum this morning and he went just went pale and refused to discuss it 

haha - he went pale :laugh2::rofl: they cant handle it can they!


----------



## abz

my OH doesn't care about the gross stuff but doesn't want to listen when i'm worried about something bad happening as he says he couldn't handle it if anything happened to me. so i'll just keep on moaning on here i guess.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep.. my OH is the same so I am glad we can all have a moan on here!

Really looking forward to our chats on Wednesday then!!! :haha:


----------



## abz

wednesday? what did i miss?


----------



## Windmills

abz said:


> brill business cg :D
> 
> finally got through. have been ringing all morning and the midwife tried to put me through to maternity assessment... which isn't open in normal hours :S but she finally found my results. all came back normal. which is fab. so my urine infection has gone. but i'm still getting kidney pains... so what could that be all about? :S
> 
> abz xx

Ooh, me me me! I had this a month or two ago after a UTI, my MW explained it like...
When you have a bad spot and it eventually goes down, there's still a mark there for a while. Apparently it's the same sort of thing with a UTI, your kidneys are a bit achy for a few days xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

The graphic discussions about live births for those of us watching One Born Every Minute on Tuesday night!! :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

katie_xx said:


> abz said:
> 
> 
> brill business cg :D
> 
> finally got through. have been ringing all morning and the midwife tried to put me through to maternity assessment... which isn't open in normal hours :S but she finally found my results. all came back normal. which is fab. so my urine infection has gone. but i'm still getting kidney pains... so what could that be all about? :S
> 
> abz xx
> 
> Ooh, me me me! I had this a month or two ago after a UTI, my MW explained it like...
> When you have a bad spot and it eventually goes down, there's still a mark there for a while. Apparently it's the same sort of thing with a UTI, your kidneys are a bit achy for a few days xxClick to expand...

Abz.. glad your results were normal :)


----------



## Windmills

Ooh I've got that song in my head that goes
FOURTHREETWOONE.. GO BABY GO BABY GO!


----------



## Windmills

I'm excited to watch that tomorrow, what time's it on? Is it 9? I'm going to make Vinny watch it, he's way more scared for the birth than I am!


----------



## A3my

*katie_xx* - thats interesting! so its poor sore kidneys! Thanks I have that sone stuck in my head now too :thumbup::haha:

*abz* - brilliant news the UTI has gone. it must be very relaxing not to have a TV. My OH would have a nervous breakdown if I suggested getting rid of ours! :haha: x


----------



## A3my

katie_xx said:


> I'm excited to watch that tomorrow, what time's it on? Is it 9? I'm going to make Vinny watch it, he's way more scared for the birth than I am!

yep thats the one!!!


----------



## abz

oh good grief. you are going to terrify me!! ha. i will survive no doubt :D

thanks for that explanation katie. it helps :) my midwife just didn't seem to want to tell me anything, or the reasons for anything. would just say 'oh, is that sore' and then wander off, and i'm left thinking, well i said yes, are you going to tell me what's the matter? ha. 

the midwife at the maternity assessment place at the hospital was absolutely lovely. i want her :D plus, she's already had to swab me when i hadn't shaved my legs and had only had a hasty 'trim' so i've already lost plenty of dignity. pooing in front of her would just be the next step :D

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

Cactusgirl said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> *cactusgirl* - wow, you run your own business! impressive lady :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! I run it with my DH we sell software to colleges and training providers for them to deliver vocational courses on the internet. I love it but it has been a hard slog to get it to the stage where we have been able to consider having a family as up till now it has been me doing all the sales so if I had wanted mat leave we would not get any new business coming in!!
> 
> But have now built up a sales team which means I can finally take more of a back seat!! Cannot see me relaxing fully about it though as sure DH will be home every night telling me what has been happening!! The business has been our baby up until now!!Click to expand...

Oh that's interesting cactus girl - my job focusses around research related to online learning, often in colleges and universities! wonder if i've come across your products before :)

I'm planning on watching that tv show tomorrow night, but think i might miss some of it (mind you, that might be a blessing!) so might need to watch it on demand afterwards! 

x


----------



## Windmills

I'm lonely this afternoon.. done all my afternoon jobs already for some reason? I usually don't start them til now :shrug: I've got one thing left to do that'll take about an hour, so hoping to leave that until half 3ish. Oh what an exciting life I lead! 
Vinny is on some course or other, so I can't even phone him. My Mum's at work til 4. I've really got noone to play with!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl I will PM you with the name and see you if have heard of it!!!


----------



## abz

poor katie, all alone in the sandpit :D explore around on here. that's what i do :)

hey girls. well, next time i decide to crawl under a desk for IT-related nonsense, tell me i'm an idiot BEFORE i do it. i'm in so much pain. my pelvis feels like it's on fire. i'm walking up and down the office slower than a snail. and it huuuuurts :( have just had someone in accounts telling me i'm obviously in pain and shouldn't be at work, but i don't think the IT team would be very happy if i vanished :( i have no idea when this physio appointment thing is going to turn up and i don't know what to do :(


----------



## Pussy Galore

katie_xx said:


> I'm lonely this afternoon.. done all my afternoon jobs already for some reason? I usually don't start them til now :shrug: I've got one thing left to do that'll take about an hour, so hoping to leave that until half 3ish. Oh what an exciting life I lead!
> Vinny is on some course or other, so I can't even phone him. My Mum's at work til 4. I've really got noone to play with!

How about some online shopping!?

I appreciate that this might be a little late after your spending spree at Mothercare at the weekend, but I have just had an e mail from them with a 10% discount code valid until 28/02/2010 which is ELT.

The e mail was from Mothercare so I assume it is valid!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

abz said:


> hey girls. well, next time i decide to crawl under a desk for IT-related nonsense, tell me i'm an idiot BEFORE i do it. i'm in so much pain. my pelvis feels like it's on fire. i'm walking up and down the office slower than a snail. and it huuuuurts :( have just had someone in accounts telling me i'm obviously in pain and shouldn't be at work, but i don't think the IT team would be very happy if i vanished :( i have no idea when this physio appointment thing is going to turn up and i don't know what to do :(

naughty Abz you should not be doing that kind of thing now - having said that I am always crawling under my desk to plug my mobile charger in :blush:

Hope the pain stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## abz

well i think one of the chaps i work with is getting frustrated with me with the amount of things i can't do :( so i wasn't feeling too bad and thought i would do all the things i can do while i still can, but that is now definately on the list of things i can't do :(


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cactusgirl said:


> abz said:
> 
> 
> hey girls. well, next time i decide to crawl under a desk for IT-related nonsense, tell me i'm an idiot BEFORE i do it. i'm in so much pain. my pelvis feels like it's on fire. i'm walking up and down the office slower than a snail. and it huuuuurts :( have just had someone in accounts telling me i'm obviously in pain and shouldn't be at work, but i don't think the IT team would be very happy if i vanished :( i have no idea when this physio appointment thing is going to turn up and i don't know what to do :(
> 
> naughty Abz you should not be doing that kind of thing now - having said that I am always crawling under my desk to plug my mobile charger in :blush:
> 
> Hope the pain stops soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree Abz... you should be taking it easy! I am still trying to convince hubby that I shouldn't be hoovering anymore!! :)


----------



## Widger

Did someone say there was a birthing programme on tomorrow night? Labour/birth.... ok so I'm still trying to avoid all programmes related to it. Convince me I need to grow up and watch it :haha:

Seriously, when I've had to teach sex ed in the past I've not looked at the birth part of the video. I know I should really find out and be in the know but I'm too scared. Arrrgghhh and it will be happening soon enough :(

Happy 25 weeks Abz - just saw your ticker xx


----------



## abz

ha, thanks widger. well i won't be watching the programme but i'm looking forward to hearing your conversation afterwards :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

Abz.. I have no doubt we will fill you in, in graphic detail... unless we are all too horrified to post!!


----------



## abz

:D can't wait...


----------



## Windmills

How long have you got left at work ladies? I've got 30 minutes (roughly translated to between 20 and 25 as long as the manager doesn't come in this part of the office before then!)


----------



## Widger

Pussy Galore said:


> Abz.. I have no doubt we will fill you in, in graphic detail... unless we are all too horrified to post!!

I think I'll be avoiding this thread for a while to come then............ FAINTING even thinking about the type of conversation............ :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Okay- decision time!
Hot chocolate or Coke? 
and brownie or doughnut or cheeseburger? 
McDonalds of course :blush:


----------



## Windmills

I really want all of the above. And chicken nuggets, chips, sweet and sour sauce, and a chicken legend.


----------



## Widger

Get it all down you :haha:


----------



## Moongirl

katie_xx said:


> I really want all of the above. And chicken nuggets, chips, sweet and sour sauce, and a chicken legend.

as long as you have the sweet and sour sauce it doesn't matter...mmmmmmm.....oh and ask for spares :winkwink:

x


----------



## Pussy Galore

lol... back on food!! Much better!!

10 mins to go until home time!! :yipee:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I'm glad we all share similar opinions on food atm! Still undecided, I'll have to get Vinny's opinion when I get outside to him!


----------



## Widger

I've just had two hot cross buns and am very tempted to get number 3 down my neck.... well they are small ones....... :blush:


----------



## abz

ooh burgers... could just eat a big mac :S and i don't even like them. well, i do, i just don't think i should!! BAD FOOD. hate the idea of them certainly :D actually. i could probably eat several big macs...

have just given the last of my mini eggs to my supervisor as was sure i was going to end up making myself sick. have been handing him them all day, ha. and i've still managed to eat at least half a bag :S


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! 

How is everyone today? I have spent the entire day in uni and now im home and so tired! Think I ma going out for a meal tonight, maybe frankie and bennys! yummy!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Im supposed to be in third tri now but really dont want to officially move over yet! 

x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> How is everyone today? I have spent the entire day in uni and now im home and so tired! Think I ma going out for a meal tonight, maybe frankie and bennys! yummy!
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Im supposed to be in third tri now but really dont want to officially move over yet!
> 
> x x x

Hey hope&faith!

I love Frankie & Benny's and in fact last time we had a meal there hubby and I first started discussing baby names so I have fond memories of the place!! Have fun!!


----------



## Windmills

I have fond memories of F&B too- I worked there for just over 2 years! 
I went for the hot chocolate and brownie in the end, should have caved and gone for a burger because I still really really want one!


----------



## Pixie81

Hey everyone. Long time no see again. Find it so hard finding time to get on here lately. My hubby is out for the evening so I thought I'd come on here and catch up with how everyone is getting on. I know I shouldn't be on this thread now as i'm in 3rd trimester... I will have to go and check the 3rd Tri May baby thread in a minute.

Well I had a pretty quiet weekend. Saw my friend yesterday who I haven't seen for months which was nice. She was amazed how big i've got. 
Last night I started to pack my hospital bag. I've done a bag for the baby and one for me as I can't fit everything into one and I don't want to take a suitcase as they'll think i'm moving in! It's so hard knowing how much to pack as I don't know how long I will be in for. I would like to come home straight away, or maybe stay one night. But then again, if there are complications or I need a C section or something it might turn into a few days. I really hope that isn't the case. I've packed the baby's bag and thats all ready to go but there's still loads of bits I need to pack for me. So far I have a dark coloured bath sheet, a flannel, a nice box of tissues, maternity towels, disposable pants (sexy!), dressing gown, new baby cards to write if I have to stay the night and I think thats about it! I've got some shopping to do!

I'm finding myself panicing about everything - like what if I forget to hire a tens machine.... what if I go into premature labour.... what happens if all my maternity nighties/pyjamas are in the wash when I go into labour?

I'm trying my best to be organised. I really don't want to leave everything til the last minute. Just finding it hard to stay relaxed at the moment.

I'm going to sit down and put my feet up in a minute and get ready to watch Glee with a big bar of Galaxy. YUM!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Ooh Pixie that sounds like grown up third tri talk!! :wacko:

Galaxy sounds like a good idea though :)


----------



## Windmills

I know! Get out Pixie, we only talk about food and UTIs in here :lol: xxx


----------



## tammii1981

Ive already eaten a Double decker today and am now gong to eat a creme egg.

in am feeling very sorry for myself as i have a bad chest infection and am on antibiotics....feel like i am constantly run down at the moment....i want to enjoy being pregnant!! (I'll eat lots of chocoalte to make up for it!)


----------



## Pussy Galore

tammii1981 said:


> Ive already eaten a Double decker today and am now gong to eat a creme egg.
> 
> in am feeling very sorry for myself as i have a bad chest infection and am on antibiotics....feel like i am constantly run down at the moment....i want to enjoy being pregnant!! (I'll eat lots of chocoalte to make up for it!)

Sorry to hear you are feeling rough :(

I am currently addicted to double deckers and a friend of mine who is about 5 weeks ahead is also chomping her way through one a day! I wonder if it is a pregnancy thing!?


----------



## abz

i am in absolute agony :(

whatever i did at work today was too much. i've had to crawl up the stairs because i can't lift my left leg without it hurting (a lot) and i haven't drank enough water today and i've been getting horrible crampy pains under my bump again :( i just want to enjoy being pregnant and not make a fuss. and i'm sure people think i'm making it up. i just don't know what to do :(

abz xx


----------



## Pixie81

abz said:


> i am in absolute agony :(
> 
> whatever i did at work today was too much. i've had to crawl up the stairs because i can't lift my left leg without it hurting (a lot) and i haven't drank enough water today and i've been getting horrible crampy pains under my bump again :( i just want to enjoy being pregnant and not make a fuss. and i'm sure people think i'm making it up. i just don't know what to do :(
> 
> abz xx

Awww, hun, I know just how you feel. Sounds like sciatica to me. I suffer from it too. It's probably because the way the baby's laying.

I was in tears the other day after standing for too long ironing. I sat down for an hour after and when I tried to stand up I couldn't walk. I was in tears. It is so agonising. The midwife recommended applying a warm compress/heat pad followed by a cold one, and get your partner if you have one to gently rub it for you. xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> i am in absolute agony :(
> 
> whatever i did at work today was too much. i've had to crawl up the stairs because i can't lift my left leg without it hurting (a lot) and i haven't drank enough water today and i've been getting horrible crampy pains under my bump again :( i just want to enjoy being pregnant and not make a fuss. and i'm sure people think i'm making it up. i just don't know what to do :(
> 
> abz xx

Abz.. sorry to hear how bad you are feeling! It really does sound as if you are trying to do too much at work.. I would be asking OH for a massage if I were you!


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Sorry you're feeling so rubbish abz. Hopefully you'll get a good night's sleep and feel a little bit better in the morning xx


----------



## tammii1981

Pussy Galore said:


> tammii1981 said:
> 
> 
> Ive already eaten a Double decker today and am now gong to eat a creme egg.
> 
> in am feeling very sorry for myself as i have a bad chest infection and am on antibiotics....feel like i am constantly run down at the moment....i want to enjoy being pregnant!! (I'll eat lots of chocoalte to make up for it!)
> 
> Sorry to hear you are feeling rough :(
> 
> I am currently addicted to double deckers and a friend of mine who is about 5 weeks ahead is also chomping her way through one a day! I wonder if it is a pregnancy thing!?Click to expand...

Thanks Pussy Galore....feeling a bit brighter after my creme egg!
it must be, i never really ate them much before, now i need to go to thee shops just to get one! x


----------



## tammii1981

abz said:


> i am in absolute agony :(
> 
> whatever i did at work today was too much. i've had to crawl up the stairs because i can't lift my left leg without it hurting (a lot) and i haven't drank enough water today and i've been getting horrible crampy pains under my bump again :( i just want to enjoy being pregnant and not make a fuss. and i'm sure people think i'm making it up. i just don't know what to do :(
> 
> abz xx

Sorry youre not feeling well either Abz.
i know exactly how you feel....i have not had any morning sickness or any illness up until now, and i am so busy at work and stressing myself out and making myself ill constantly. i had a cold a few weeks ago and now i have a chest infection.....I just want to enjoy being pregnant too, and i also feel like a moaning minnie at work and at home. my other half thinks im moaning constantly too! Im seriously considering leaving work earlier than planned...

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww abz sorry your feeling so rubbish - should you really be climbing under your desk!?! I dropped a load of stuff at uni and tried to pick it up and ended up sitting on the floor! oops, just got back from dinner was yummy! now going to jump in the bath, then ovaltine and bed! x x x


----------



## Windmills

Mmm Ovaltine! Send some my way please :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I have to have an ovaltine everynight! aww my OH is running me a bath, bless!


----------



## Windmills

Ergh, my OH is at home asleep! He's 'exhausted after hitting the gym'.. he wants to try being pregnant :lol:


----------



## A3my

hehe, I have to have tea (decaf) before bed. Glad you had a nice meal *hope&faith* and your OH sounds fab! I dont think anyone has run me a bath since my mum did when I was little!

*abz* - poor you, sounds like you really need to take a break and rest up!

I have double decker cravings, its everything about them. The crunch, the goo and the chocolate mmmm I want one now!!


----------



## Frufru

Abz - good news that your UTI has cleared up but big bad BOO about your hip pain :hugs: Do not feel bad about what you can and can't do at work - your employer is obliged to carry out a health and safety assessment of your job role and adjust your responsibilities accordingly:


> FROM THE GOV.UK WEBSITE:
> Risk assessment
> When you tell your employer that you are pregnant your employer should review their risk assessment for your specific work and identify any changes that are necessary to protect you and your unborn baby's health. Your employer should involve you in the process and continue to review the assessment as your pregnancy progresses to see if any adjustments are necessary.
> These risks might be caused by:
> - lifting or carrying heavy loads
> - standing or sitting for long periods
> - exposure to toxic substances
> - long working hours
> Your employer must then either remove the risk or remove you from being exposed to it (for example, by offering you suitable alternative work). If neither of these is possible, your employer should suspend you from work on full pay.

CG & Moongirl - I am totally with you both on the whole having to wake yourself up to turn over in bed :wacko: The trouble is once I am awake and have moved it takes about half an hour to fall asleep and I need to turn over every couple of hours - as a result it takes me 10 hours in bed to have a decent 8 hour kip :rolleyes: I see this as practice for when LO needs feeding every couple of hours once she is here :winkwink:

Congratulations on V-day for yesterday Moongirl - it is my V-day today :mrgreen: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :coolio: :wohoo:

CG - you poor thing :hugs: what a way to start the day. Hopefully things have improved for you since then! I am just waiting for an information pack from my prospective Doula, I have umd and ahd about having one but am dead-set on it now - like you I have a very squeamish OH and regardless whether I get the home birth I want or end up in hospital I need to know I have someone on hand that is not going to pull a whitey on me! I bought OH the Blokes Guide to Pregnancy for Christmas and it has not been off the shelf apart from when I had a read through it :rolleyes: - I know he is worried about how he will handle the whole birth thing but I would have thought preparing himself would help :shrug: Oh well - thats why I am having a doula :winkwink:

After an active weekend I have been waddling a little today - I am having a little sciatic pain in my right bum cheek and then the groin pain is back in the left hip :rolleyes: My yoga stretches are helping but my bump and LO seem to be growing so fast I think these aches and pains are just a result of the fact my body is struggling to keep up with the growth spurt :wacko:

I hope your back is feeling better Insomnimama - how did Insomnipapa's exam go?

Oh Amy - surely you must be able to get someone to make you cups of tea at work :winkwink:

Thank you to everyone for the reminder about One Born Every Minute - I have set it to record for tomorrow in case I forget :thumbup:

I have really enjoyed this thread in 2nd tri - I look forward to checking in every day and seeing how you are all doing :blush: I have been popping onto the third tri thread now and then but it seems quite quiet - well we will all be over there soon enough and there will be no more peace and quiet :haha: I have wondered if we should even think about a more permanent home with a thread in the groups section which can just continue running once our LO's are all here?

Well - after my MASSIVE post, it is time for me to retire for the evening. Enjoy your ovaltines ladies, I shall stick with my options belgian choc :winkwink:

Sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Insomnipapa's exam went a lot better than last time, but we won't find out the result till a week today (Monday). So have fingers tightly crossed till then. :)


----------



## babyhope

I have been really bad with food, I have had Subway 3 days in a row! I am just really digging it!

I am really excited for Valentines weekend hubby and I our going to the coast! I am so excited, we haven't went off together in while (last July). A little bummed that we can't have drinks, but loving the idea of having hot chocolate on the pier and going out to dinner and enjoying clam chowder! I am also feeling really really bad because my son wants to go so bad he has said Please! Please! I am about to give in and take him but this might be mine and hubby's last romantic night out before baby gets here. I feel so horrible leaving him but I really just want it to be hubby and I.


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all i'm finding it really difficult 2 keep up in here! have a free period at school now so thought i'd check in and see how u r all doing and there have been PAGES for me 2 look at!!! lol! 

bought a pram yesterday - mothercare my4 lime green colour (i think it's called hide and seek) the chassis is not here yet so they are holding the pram bit til it gets here in a few weeks time. i double checked with the sales guy that it would be here b4 baby arrived!!! he said it will be a couple of weeks. my son chose the colour of the pram as he is obsessed with the colour green and said that the baby would like it 2. it is a nice summery colour 2. i hope it won't be difficult 2 keep clean!!! the pram bit converts to a seat which is good as that means no wastage and it comes with all the extras that u usually have 2 buy separately and end up costing a fortune!!!


----------



## Windmills

Happy V Day Frufru! 
I'm not sure what's got into me this morning.. it's 9.50 and I'm worrying about movement. She's usually really active in the mornings before I go to work/when I first get in, and I've felt one faint kick about 10 minutes ago and that's it :(


----------



## A3my

*frufru* congrats on V day :cake::dance::yipee:

*babyhope* - dont feel guilty, enjoy a night out with hubby, like you say you might not have another chance for a while :)

*maybebaby3* - great news on the pram, i want to get mine ordered!!! DH wont let me until we have HIP through :(

*katie_xx* - its good you have felt a kick, maybe she's just changed routine, mine did. I'm sure she's fine and its just one of those quiet days we all seem to get every now and again. But if you are really worried then maybe call your MW if she's still quiet by midday? xxx:hugs2:


----------



## Windmills

Thanks :) I've calmed down a bit now and remembered I haven't actually eaten yet which may well be contributing! :dohh:
Just considering the fact that I have boring sandwiches and water and an apple, and thinking maybe I should go and get something more interesting.. I'm so rubbish at being healthy! I can't afford to go out to get something anyway, keeping my OH in cigarettes is an expensive business :dohh:


----------



## A3my

*katie_xx*- eat something :) you need your breakfast missy!  

so you have to pay for your OH's ciggies! thats not fair - make him go cold turkey xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all,

Frufru - congrats on V day!! :happydance: and I think it is a lovely idea about setting up a permanent thread on the group section for us guys when our LO's are here!! :)

Babyhope - your Valentines weekend sounds lovely! I am so jealous!! We are going out for a meal but I think I need to be having words with hubby, especially since it our first Valentines as hubby and wife!!

maybebaby - congrats on buying your pram! I found pram buying so much fun even if we spent more than we had budgeted! :blush:

katie - sorry to hear you are concerned about movement. I think a lot of us have had similar worries of late which could be down to growth spurts, but I absolutely agree if you continue to be worried phone your mw.

I had my 25 wk midwife appt this am and might have a UTI :( but I hear that this is relatively normal? Anyone else experienced this? I have to take another sample in tomorrow for proper testing. The midwife did say that everyone she has tested today has had the same result so it could be the sticks!! :dohh:

On the plus side, I got my MATB1 so I will sort out my maternity leave now and I got my HIP grant form! :happydance:

And I got the forms for my 28 week bloods which I have done at the hospital and was advised that they take another four viles of blood!! :wacko:

Right better go... this is quite a long post for me!! :)


----------



## Windmills

Yeah- and I quit before I even got my BFP because I was sick of paying for cigarettes! 
He gets paid cash fortnightly (he's a hotel manager but the hotel is a bit dodgy imo!) and for some reason only makes it last a week.. I think because he knows I'll bail him out :dohh: This morning pissed me off though, I was talking about how I only have £90 til the end of the month, which includes paying for my phone bill which is around £40. 
He asked me to get him cigarettes, so we went to a cash machine and for some reason I ended up giving him £20 when I'm trying not to spend anything this week :(
Okay, moan over!


----------



## Windmills

Eek- what are the 28 weeks bloods for PG? It's nothing to do with anti D is it? I can't face getting blood taken and an injection in the same day :lol: 

On the movement front- she's woken up now. Someone came in with chocolate and after eating some, it appears she just needs a sugar kick to wake up- like her mum! :lol:


----------



## A3my

*Katie_xx* what a naughty man, I hope he spoils you the same way when you have LO! :) I hate trying to make money last, something always comes up!

thats brill she's moving - definate reason to have chocolate for breakfast every day now :haha::happydance:

28 week bloods are to check your iron levels I think...


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! aww well my LO seems to be having another couple of quiet days so hoping all is well but she just seems quiet alot of the time and midwife isnt concerened. 

I have to have bloods taken and the antiD on the same day, not looking forward to the 28 week appointment! 

Hope everyone is ok today x x x


----------



## abz

hey everyone. thanks for your lovely posts :)

it isn't sciatica. i have that in my right leg from an existing back problem with my four lower vertebrae, but that is managable now. and i have it in my left butt cheek which is far more irritating, ha. this was really nasty hip pain. it seems to have eased quite a bit today. have sauntered carefully around a shopping centre this morning and am now at the start of my 10 hour shift at work :( but i plan on moving very little and it's much better. i mananged to walk, rather than crawl, down the stairs this morning :)

i have just spent £50 on clothes for bump this morning in a month when we have no money as OH isn't getting paid more than statutory sick pay with his back. doh!! ah well. i have three babygroes and two dresses with tops/cardis for when she's a little bit older (blue cross sale for one of those and the other i just couldn't resist for 3-6 months, ha) and then a matching set of dungarees and hat :D so i got quite a bit for the money, but even so :S :S oops. still. i'm feeling rather chipper today. it's freezing outside but the sun is shining :)

i have to go to the hospital for my anti-d and think i have a seperate midwife appointment at 28 weeks so am not sure what's going to happen there :)

katie, glad your little one got shuffling this morning :) mini eggs do the trick for me but i think i'm coming down with a bit of a habit :S :S

how is everyone doing this aft?

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Well im very tired and still on a mission to get this uni work finished before the baby arrives. An evil tutor came in yesterday and announced it was 35 working days until our dissertations are due well is actually about 9 weeks including easter so i spent time yesterday writing a plan and now im finding the methodology bit a little easier to do! 

My doggie os also poorly. She is 13 and we are having to take her to the vets this afternoon as you can feel her ribs on one side but not on the other as there is a mass there, hopefully the vet will be able to help but it could be expensive. x


----------



## Windmills

Retail therapy is a cure for all ills IMO :D Sounds like you got quite a lot abz! £50 never seems to go far for me either.. although I'm quite into the 3 for £10 sleepsuits in Debenhams! 
I have anti D at 28 weeks at hospital too, and I have a 26 week midwife appointment.. will I have a 28 week one too? :wacko: I'm awful at keeping up with where I should be and when!


----------



## Pussy Galore

katie_xx said:


> Eek- what are the 28 weeks bloods for PG? It's nothing to do with anti D is it? I can't face getting blood taken and an injection in the same day :lol:
> 
> On the movement front- she's woken up now. Someone came in with chocolate and after eating some, it appears she just needs a sugar kick to wake up- like her mum! :lol:

Glad your LO has woken up!

I can't fully remember what the midwfe said about the 28 week bloods but my forms suggest that they do a full blood count to check iron levels, they check the rhesus factor again and blood group and I assume check whether you need the anti-D injection?

And there was me only thinking they checked iron levels!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith09 said:


> Well im very tired and still on a mission to get this uni work finished before the baby arrives. An evil tutor came in yesterday and announced it was 35 working days until our dissertations are due well is actually about 9 weeks including easter so i spent time yesterday writing a plan and now im finding the methodology bit a little easier to do!
> 
> My doggie os also poorly. She is 13 and we are having to take her to the vets this afternoon as you can feel her ribs on one side but not on the other as there is a mass there, hopefully the vet will be able to help but it could be expensive. x

Sorry to hear about your doggie :(

I have two cats and have had them since they were 6 weeks old and they are now 12.. and they have been my little babies up until now! I had to take one of them to the vet last week because she has been losing hair on her bum and tummy and it was so stressful. I have no idea how I will ever cope if my LO is ill :(

Keep us posted x


----------



## MartaMi

That's not the way to play :nope: When I'm here you guys won't write anything and when I can't be in internet you write for pages. 11 pages with couple of days. Huhh.
Anyway, although I really-really love the snow and this weather, going out today morning made me sigh. For real, it had snowed again and I had to clean my car which was covered with snow. 
Don't hav time to read all those pages but hugs for everybody who need them and congrats for everybody who deserve them :blush:


----------



## abz

sorry to hear about your dog hope&faith :( hope she's ok and the vet can get it sorted.

good news that you are finding your dissertation more managable now though :)

i got the three for a tenner sleepsuits katie. green stripey, jungly and, um, (hang on) ah, a green one with safari and a few animals on it :)

as for midwife appointments. i only ever kind of know when my next one is. have realised i have to have a mw appointment, my anti-d stuff and now a physio appointment. quite probably all around the same time. i think my supervisor is getting a little stressed with organising cover. not that they are replacing me so they'll have to cope anyways, ha. 

really want a donut. i seem to have a thing for them, but i never eat just one. it's always at least two :S

oh. and what foods are good for iron? i know red meat, spinach/brocolli and vit c to absorb it better. are there any good fruits for iron? i thought bananas were but now i'm not so sure...


----------



## abz

ha. hi marta :) i bet it looks truly beautiful :)

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Hope things go well with your dog at the vets hope&faith :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

The ones I got were pink abz! Well, two were black and white with pink on and one was pink with a bumblebee on :cloud: I saw flowery ones I want too.. I'm currently trying to avoid buying everything Rocha.littleRocha!


----------



## abz

ha. well i'm trying to avoid pink. i'm not a massive fan of pink and i'm sure everyone will inundate her with pink things. the dresses i bought today are the first girly things this baby has had, just in case they were wrong with the gender, ha. but i couldn't resist them :D am so used to the idea of having a little girl now i'm going to be most confused if that isn't the case!!


----------



## Windmills

Ah I've got loads of pink for her :blush: I'm worrying though because I don't want her in proper people clothes until she's at least in 3-6 but loads of people will buy us them :shrug:


----------



## A3my

*abz* - I didnt like pink when I had my first daughter. In fact I dressed her in a lot of blue and everyone assumed she was a boy. I caved in after a few months though :)

*katie_xx* - I'm the same, i like little babies in babygrows not clothes! I thought I was wierd :D


----------



## abz

yes. i bought one dress today in 3-6 and one in 6-9 (that one was in the sale so bought it. don't think i have anything else that old) but everything else is 0-3. the only things i have in newborn were things that were given. might get a pack or two of newborn stuff from asda but my friend's baby didn't fit in newborn from birth so i don't want to get loads in case it doesn't fit. of course i also don't want my baby to only have really really baggy clothes, ha. you can't win!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

I haven't bought much pink either... and have stuck with fairly neutral stuff and even some blue items!! 

My maternity leave is confirmed! I finish on 28 April which is the last possible date I can leave because I have 17 days annual leave to take first!! :happydance:

That said my maternity leave has come at the worst possible time for me but it can't be helped!!

Anyone know where I can find a good maternity leave countdown ticker!!?


----------



## abz

i have just sent off my form. mat leave starts 10th may but am using some holiday first so am leaving on 24th april, one month before my due date :D :D can't wait, ha. i will have holiday left over but they will pay me for that in december, probably when i could really do with the extra dosh!!

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

Frufru - congrats on v day yesterday! and i think your idea of a permanent may group is brilliant, it will be so nice to catch up once our little ones are here. I've spent so much time on BnB during my pregnancy (ok admittedly i should've been working ;)) i'd really miss having a specific place to catch up! 

Abz - i'm sure apricots are really good for iron.You can buy the ones in a plastic bag that are kind of dried and they're actually ok - 3 of the little suckers are one of your 5 a day too!! i have them most days, sometimes in my cereal :thumbup:

I haven't bought much at all for the baby, but today i found an 'I love daddy' baby grow in Next (thank for whoever suggested that!!) that i'm going to give to my hubby tomorrow as an extra birthday pressie! :thumbup:

And all this talk of mini eggs and double deckers is just not helpful! i don't have either in :( will need to go rummage the cupboards and see what else will fulfill my chocolate cravings..... oh actually, hubby bought me toblerone last week and it has survived until now....not for much longer me thinks :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## abz

ha. you had chocolate in the house that long and it survived?


----------



## mojo401

Cravings for me at the moment are chunky kitkats and pink grapefruit juice!

Can't remember who mentioned the birth programme on tv tonight, Katie think it might have been you....anyhow it's filmed in my local hospital in Southampton. Should be interesting!

So where is everyone hiding? Have all the other ladies defected to 3rd Tri? I may take a sneeky peak over there and see if recognise anyone. 

Abz - do you have SPD? Is that why your hips are painful? I saw a physio yesterday who advised me to buy a support belt. So painful, especially turning over in bed at night.....my joints 'clunck'. Yuk!


----------



## Moongirl

abz said:


> ha. you had chocolate in the house that long and it survived?

yeah a miracle!! well don't worry i've now fixed that situation :thumbup: maybe shouldn't have eaten it all in one go though :haha:


----------



## abz

hi mojo. i suspect that i do have spd. given how much pain i was in last night. however the doc tells me to see the mw. the midwife said oh ok, didn't examine me, ignored the box for spd and ticked 'hip pain' and then just moved on. so i go to group physio, although probably not all that urgently. of course if i end up in pain like last night again without having overdone it i'll be back at the docs like a shot.


----------



## insomnimama

Insomnitoddler has a doc's apt tomorrow, other than that we're pretty uneventful round here. Am spending the day doing housework & looking for contract work till Insomnibaby arrives. What's everyone else up to?


----------



## mojo401

Oh that doesn't sound very good. Well my physio said I could use heat pads or hot water bottles and to buy a support belt that holds your pelvis in place and sits just under your bump. I'm going to try it so let me know if you want the website. Of course you need to limit lifting things, hoovering etc. I know how painful it is so if you're not happy definitely get referred. My only worry is if if gets worse as time goes on, I'm only going to get bigger so more pressure and weight. :shrug:


----------



## Windmills

12 minutes, and I WANT MCDONALDS. After the cravings thread, I feel like I might cry if I don't get it :blush:


----------



## Pussy Galore

And we're back on food.... lol!!

Moongirl.. I can't believe choccy survived a week in your house.. I am lucky if it lasts for more than a day in mine!!

And thanks for the dried apricots tip.. I may have to buy some on the way home and give them a try!

Mojo.. some have gone over to third tri... but we are still here and some of the regulars are popping back anyway!!

So the big "birth" program tonight... and I am sure that Abz would appreciate a full update as the program progresses!! :haha: 

Katie... I hope you get your McDonalds!!! :)


----------



## abz

i used the wrong acronym in an email about the bloody IP telephone system and my boss picked up on it. i jokingly wrote back that i would just write 'phone' in the future to avoid confusion and got this back:

I&#8217;d advise some further investigation by yourself. From a support perspective, I&#8217;d really expect you to know specifics about how phones work because it&#8217;s the root of all our business.

so then i had to say that i had been kidding. i mean. i'm not actually going to say that, that i do know quite a bit about it actually and that i had used the wrong acronym and of course i would look into it more.

couldn't he have just called me a stupid bloody cow and have done with it? i don't want to be here any more. and anyways. it isn't my job. that's why we have a f*cking telecomms team!!


----------



## Windmills

Ew snotty managers are the worst! Spit in his coffee :D


----------



## abz

he's usually pretty decent. but i'm the only girl in the IT department here and they all do their 'bonding' stuff which involves taking the piss out of each other etc which i don't get included in. and i've never needed to know more about the phones than i do. and i think it was a bit of a harsh line to take. to be honest, if i've been doing it wrong for over two years then they probably should have pointed it out earlier. as it is i've had no complaints, am perfectly capable of doing my job and just want to get out of here.


----------



## Frufru

Mmmm chocolate :mrgreen: - unfortunately I don't have any here with me at work. However, I have just had a slice of the banana cake I made yesterday which was quite lovely even if I do say so myself :winkwink: I should imagine I may indulge in a further slice with an options hot choc when I get home after work tonight - only 2 and three quarter hours to go :rolleyes:

Also I have just counted up and from tomorrow I only have 48 working days left at work :thumbup:

I shall keep my fingers firmly crossed for insomnipapa's exam results :flower:

Babyhope - I hope you have a lovely weekend away. As hard as it is to say no I would stick to your plan and spend the weekend with just you and DH - as you said it might be the last chance you get for some quality one-on-one alone time before LO arrives. You can always arrange to do something special with DS to make up for it on another day.

I am pleased to hear that your LO is bobbing around again Katie - my LO throws a tantrum and I get really bad nausea if I don't eat breakfast! 

:thumbup: on your new pram Maybebaby. I love lime green but OH is not so keen. We are quite restricted when it comes to choice of pushchairs and prams as OH is very tall (6ft6in = 2m) and most handles are only 1m high so poor OH will be bent over double to push most prams. The ones with extra height tend to be really expensive and I refuse to spend more than £200 as I will probably end up buying a lightweight stroller when LO is 12-18mths old anyway. I have seen a nice european pushchair on ebay which is suitable from birth which is within budget so will probably end up going with that.

Hope&Faith - I hope you poorly pooch gets better soon. My LO still has quiet days - last week she was quiet for 4-5 days on the trot but has perked up since the weekend.

Abz - dried fruit (apricots, prunes, raisins etc) is good for iron levels.

PG - try tickerfactory.com, they have tickers you can customise for special event/occasions/holidays which might work for counting down to your mat leave.

Oh - if only I had thought to bring more cake to work with me :doh:


----------



## insomnimama

Thanks Frufru! I'm quite nervous but if he doesn't pass this time he definitely will the next. Trying to keep PMA.


----------



## Frufru

Ah-ha - tickerfactory.com will work as seen by my lovely new "countdown to my last day at work" ticker :thumbup:


----------



## MartaMi

*abz *- it really is beautiful. I have to find some pictures for you.

Made biscuitcake today. Coverd with chocolate and powdered sugar, filled with chocolate cream. It was so good and I'm stuffed now :haha:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Frufru said:


> Ah-ha - tickerfactory.com will work as seen by my lovely new "countdown to my last day at work" ticker :thumbup:

Thanks hun! I tried lilypie first and created one which is now proudly being displayed!!! :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Abz.. sorry to hear about your Boss today :(

I have just found creating a maternity countdown ticker very theraputic!! :thumbup:


----------



## abz

ha. after today i REALLY want one :D

hmm. might just give it a shot :D


----------



## abz

There we go :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening ladies! 

Well my doggie is ok! She is lumpy but the vet thinks they are prob just benign and keep an eye on her. She is having two teeth out on Thursday so hopefully she will feel a bit better after that! 

Inly 15 minutes till that new programme on channel 4! I am so looking forward to it! Making OH watch too!


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> There we go :D

Fab!! Although of course you are just rubbing it in that you have three days less than me to go!! :dohh:


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith09 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Well my doggie is ok! She is lumpy but the vet thinks they are prob just benign and keep an eye on her. She is having two teeth out on Thursday so hopefully she will feel a bit better after that!
> 
> Inly 15 minutes till that new programme on channel 4! I am so looking forward to it! Making OH watch too!

Glad it is good news!!

My OH is refusing to watch it (but I am recording it too!!) and he has gone off sulking to play on his PS3 :haha:


----------



## abz

ooh, so that's where you've all gone while i stay here at work. saying that. have just ordered indian food :D :D omnomnom. 

i feel like such an angry and whiny person at the moment. i promise i'm not always like this... sorry :S

i finish on a saturday PG. so are you going in on the monday or something? strange finishing on a saturday. nobody is going to be around to send me off :S although one of the chaps i work with suggested going out for dinner. so i guess i'll get my sendoff :D

abz xx


----------



## A3my

Evening!

*H&F09* - so pleased your dog is alright xxx
*abz* - yum, I want Indian takeaway

one born every minute! I am freaked out already!!! scary memories flooding back. OH remembering how bored he was :dohh: i really dont want to have this baby in a hospital!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> ooh, so that's where you've all gone while i stay here at work. saying that. have just ordered indian food :D :D omnomnom.
> 
> i feel like such an angry and whiny person at the moment. i promise i'm not always like this... sorry :S
> 
> i finish on a saturday PG. so are you going in on the monday or something? strange finishing on a saturday. nobody is going to be around to send me off :S although one of the chaps i work with suggested going out for dinner. so i guess i'll get my sendoff :D
> 
> abz xx

Indian sounds lovely!!

I finish mid week on the Wednesday after you :happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

A3my said:


> Evening!
> 
> *H&F09* - so pleased your dog is alright xxx
> *abz* - yum, I want Indian takeaway
> 
> one born every minute! I am freaked out already!!! scary memories flooding back. OH remembering how bored he was :dohh: i really dont want to have this baby in a hospital!!!

GGrrr... men is all I have to say so far!!!


----------



## A3my

all I can say is eeeeek!!! scary stuff. feel sorry for both women x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Well I actually enjoyed watching that... am I the only one!? 

Bring it on!!!

Hubby is still refusing to watch though!


----------



## MartaMi

Well, talking about maternity leave tickers, I made mine and proudly present it to you :winkwink:


----------



## Frufru

Amy - I am with you! I so don't want to go into hospital if I don't need to. So far so good as long as LO eventually turns rather than laying sideways in my pelvis :rolleyes:

Marta, Abz & PG your tickers all look fab :) It was great fun and really quite cathartic seeing mine after I made it. 

Hope&Faith I am glad that your dog is ok :mrgreen:

PG - I too really enjoyed watching the C4 programme. I am really curious to see how I behave and cope with labour. Of what he managed to watch OH did not cope well with the programme - once again another sign that having a doula as my actual birth partner is a good idea. Bless him it is not that he does not want to be involved he is just so damn squeamish :dohh: Hopefully if I get my homebirth, the doula, MW and I can all hang out in the bedrooms doing babystuff and OH can have the lounge to play Xbox and bring us through regular cups of tea and cake :haha:

Okey dokey - gonna have a quick nosey at the 3rd tri thread before bed. Night night ladies :hugs:


----------



## babyhope

Wow Ladies you guys sure chatted up today, I have so many pages to catch up on!

As for our weekend plans we decided to go alone without our son, I am still feeling bad because he keeps asking why he can't go, to make ME feel better I am buying him a new toy:haha:


----------



## LogansMama

My goodness ladies - Just took me 4ever to catch up... COurse - I should be over in 3rd tri anyhow.... but I still like it here!

abz - so instead of the duck walk - you are doing the penguin... LOL :) Seriously though - I hope you feel better. 

moongirl - congrats on Vday!

katie (and others this applies to) - I do not know HOW you can eat McDonalds! Don't get me wrong - occasionally it sounds good - but it always makes me SOOOO sick afterwards... ugh (even not pregnant!). I hate it. EXCEPT for the ice cream sundaes! Those are GREAT!

Now on the OTHER HAND - someone mentioned SUBWAY.... yum! I could eat that every day! 

Hope - Glad your dog is okay. I think those lumps are pretty common in older dogs.

As for sleeping at night - I wake every 45 min or so to pee, or roll over, or both. VERY annoying... but if thats all I have to complain about than I guess thats a good thing.

Goodnight all - off to bed!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Now on the OTHER HAND - someone mentioned SUBWAY.... yum! I could eat that every day!

LOL that was me...and I am having it again tonight:blush: 4 DAYS IN A ROW! Omg! But ever since I've tried there jalapeno bread I am addicted, my sandwich is the same all the time, black forest ham, bacon, and shrewded cheese on jalapeno bread....waiting for hubby to bring mine right now:haha:


----------



## A3my

I've only ever had one subway and I thought it was horrid! but jalapeno bread does sound tasty - maybe I just chose the wrong filling/bread! I also hate McDs but I do like their milkshakes and the ice cream they do with crumbled chocolate that is supposed to be mixed in. stupid pregnancy brain cant remember what they are called! :dohh:

I had a really painful leg spasm in the night - has anyone else had that? I woke up screaming, it was so painful in my calf muscle. Had to get DH to rub it - I couldnt feel my toes :( It still hurts now. I'm using it as an excuse not to go to the gym this week, despite putting on 3 lbs yesterday eating chocolate :blush: xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Marta... fab ticker (even though you finish work before me!!!)

Frufru.. I am glad I am not alone in enjoying One Born Every Minute last night! I think there are quite a few horrified ladies on B&B at the mo!!

Amy... sorry to hear about your leg... I have had really bad cramps in my right leg at night too? The things we have to put up with eh!?

Well another day in the office, but feeling in a great mood now my maternity leave is sorted!! I just hope the next two months fly by!!!

Have a good day everyone :)


----------



## Windmills

LogansMama said:


> katie (and others this applies to) - I do not know HOW you can eat McDonalds! Don't get me wrong - occasionally it sounds good - but it always makes me SOOOO sick afterwards... ugh (even not pregnant!). I hate it. EXCEPT for the ice cream sundaes! Those are GREAT!

McDonalds is my staple diet at the moment :lol: I LOVE it! :blush: I've actually just had a hash brown and a cup of tea from there, mm! Held back from getting a proper breakfast meal because I'm going for my lunch and thought two meals in one day was a bit much :blush:


----------



## Moongirl

hi ladies!

I'm jealous of your maternity leave tickers... will have to make time later to get my own :haha:

I don't like MacD's either - well i quite like their chips and ice creams (McFlurry's Amy?)
and of course the sweet and sour sauce :)

Talking of food, i had an indian takeaway last night with hubby for his birthday, and had horrible tummy cramps during the night... think my body is starting to have problems dealing with spicy food :( and Amy/Pussy Galore, i get calf cramps too - god it's painful!! Oh the joys :)

Well have a good day may mummies!
xx


----------



## Windmills

I get foot cramps more than calf cramps.. is that weird? :wacko: xx


----------



## A3my

*moongirl* - McFlurry - thats the one :dohh::haha: sorry to hear your stomach rejected the Indian takeaway, I really want takeaway now. Spicy food is good, keeps the system moving :blush:

Glad its not just me with the leg cramps, I assumed it was another pregnancy treat - I do get foot cramps too katie, I have to pull my toes up untill it goes. maybe I am falling apart :D

right, back to work :comp: xxx


----------



## Moongirl

A3my said:


> Spicy food is good, keeps the system moving :blush:

Ermm yes that's one way of putting it :blush: Was good when i was eating it but not today!! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies! 

Well i actually slept last night!!! I did wake up a few times and had some really odd dreams, like I went for a massage and they gave me a scan and they told me my baby had lots of dark brown hair and I started crying because she didnt look like me!?!? very confusing! 

Think we are going to chose the paint colour for the nursery today, keeping it neutral as I have a big piece of fabric to go on one wall which is gorgeous and all the bits in the room are quite bright! Fingers crossed we may actually start painting this weekend, but I think its going to need about 5 coats of paint as the colour in there at the moment is a horrible green! 

I hope you guys dont mind me still posting in this thread I just dont feel quite ready to take the big leap over!


----------



## Windmills

Urgh more moaning from me :blush: 
My OH is such a ******* sometimes. The other day I gave him my card to get £20 out because he was skint.. SO AM I by the way! And he got that and then spent £12 in the shop.. and then went back the next morning and bought cigarettes on my card.. and then came to mine, gave me my card back and asked me to lend him more money, which I did :wacko: I know I posted some of this the other day but more just keeps coming out. It's a good job I use my internet banking or I never would have found out because he certainly didn't tell me! 
I know it's like.. only about £50 in total, it's not the money though, it's just him being sneaky :shrug: As you all (or a lot of you) know, we've had loads of problems in the past with him lying about basically everything and money is something I keep a close eye on with him as he's a heroin addict in recovery. 
There, I admitted it! :lol: That's why I'm so paranoid about money and things not adding up etc with him.


----------



## jolou

hey ladiessss!!!

not had a chance to catch up yet, i have a feeling it will take me a while lol

got back from llangollen on monday afternoon, my god i was shattered but the cottage was lovely! it was a rather large cottage not what i was expecting at all, we were at the bottom of the horseshoe pass and had lovely views. Sophie went exploring with my sister and cousin, they phoned us at a certain point where i could only see a pink dot in the middle of mountain...i got all daft and panicy demanding they come down lol tho now i have seen the pics and they were totally safe, we set off a night lantern into the sky in the shape of a heart for my nan, we all got a tad emotional but it was the right time to do it.. now i need to see what photos my family have put on facebook of me.

yesterday was my glucose tolerance test...snoooooorrreeee. i had to starve myself from midnight the night before, had my blood taken at 10 am and had to just sit in the cramped waiting room for 2 hours, luckily mark came with me so i had someone to talk to, then had to go back into the room at noon to have more blood taken, the health visitor said i can phone up today if i wanna find out the results but usually they will phone me if there is something wrong. Mark then took me for a pub lunch cos i was soo hungry!

today is my first proper day not doing anything since thursday! so tired! lol but have things i need to crack on with.

hope your all well xx


----------



## A3my

*katie_xx* totally understand your worries! he should understand too and be honest and open with you, especially with you being pregnant. Thats a lot of responsibility for you. have you talked to him about it? You must be worried. How long has he been clean for? you're very brave to share that with us too. Fingers crossed all is ok xx

*jolou*- your weekend sounds lovely, especially the lantern for your nan. what a beautiful idea. I hate facebook photos :) i always de-tag :haha: x


----------



## jolou

mmm i think i might de tag a few :p

did anyone watch "one born every minute" last night on c4? i was blubbering like a baby watching the c-section lol


----------



## A3my

jolou said:


> mmm i think i might de tag a few :p
> 
> did anyone watch "one born every minute" last night on c4? i was blubbering like a baby watching the c-section lol

i did too - i felt really sorry for her, she was very brave!

the other birth freaked me out - the baby's heartrate was so slow near the end :nope: scary


----------



## jolou

yea i was sat with mark and was saying oh god the heartbeat is slowing you can hear it. her OH was annoying me tho i wanted so slap him lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie... I agree with Amy, that is a lot to take on and trust is essential.. I hope things are OK?

hope&faith.. glad you are still posting on here! We would miss you otherwise!! Don't suppose you would post some nursery pics on here when it is done? I love looking at what other people have done!! (or am I just nosey?! :blush:)

I actually need to work out how to post pics on here and I will post some of mine!! :)

jolou... sounds like you had a lovely weekend. We set off 100 sky lanterns at our wedding and kept one back for my wonderful Dad who sadly passed away a few years back. Mum and I lit that one separately for Dad and it was a very special moment for us..

I have read about lots of people having the glucose test.. Is this something everyone has?

Amy... love this on your post!!...:comp:


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> mmm i think i might de tag a few :p
> 
> did anyone watch "one born every minute" last night on c4? i was blubbering like a baby watching the c-section lol

lol... I found her story a bit emotional too!! :blush:

And to see her shaking so much during the c section... that is just how I would react I am sure!


----------



## jolou

only people classed as high risk of diabetes has the test pussy galore, i had to have it as my dad has it and has had it since his mid 20s and my nan on my mums side had it slightly, aswel as 2 of her brothers, a nephew and niece (tho i think theirs was due to weight and age). weird thing is i have been noticing the symptoms but they are also pregnancy things too...i best not have it lol not when its easter soon lol


----------



## jolou

i think the shaking was to do with her epidural, altho im not sure, my aunt shaked like that apparently with both her sections but i dont remember shaking during mine, tho that whole part is a total blur lol

i think it shocked mark a bit and was good for him to see what will happen to me at the time


----------



## Windmills

Thanks :) 
He was clean for over a year, but some time at the end of last year- October to early December IMO although he just won't tell me any dates- he slipped and went back on it, ended up sentenced to 12 weeks in jail and then got out on an appeal. He's attending probation now and has a rehabilitation order, and drug tests 4 times a week- one of the conditions of us giving it another go was that I get to see them, although he keeps telling me he's sorting it out, he hasn't as yet. 
I know it all sounds really awful and it's going to make you all think bad of me, but I honestly had genuinely no idea until the beginning of December. If I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't even have considered any kind of relationship with him. :(


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww Katie that must be so hard on you - I really hope he has made the change for good. 

I will post some pics once its done! Im starting to get a little nervous as currently we still need to finish carpeting the lounge, finish the kitchen, empty and decorate the nursery, carpet the hall, paint a wall in the lounge and gloss all the wood work. Plus all the stuff i need to do for uni! Its never going to all be done before little one arrives!


----------



## A3my

*katie_xx* - you should know there's no judging here - we're all here to support you!! you must be a very strong person to deal with it all, he's a lucky man. I hope everything is ok, it sounds like you are open-eyed to it all xx

*jolou* - i think you are right about the shaking/epidural. plus the body goes into shock a bit I think. 

*h&f09* - you certainly like to keep yourself busy! photos of the nursery would be lovely to see

*PG* - hehe, I love smileys!


----------



## abz

the sky lanterns sound like an absolutely beautiful idea guys :)

katie, i hope he's made the changes you expect of him. you're very brave. i rarely let my OH have my card though. maybe it's time you put your foot down if it's stressing you out. you've said you are really skint so why should you pay for his cigarettes? how you doing otherwise babes? will have to catch up on your diary.


glad you had a fabulous time jolou :)

and for everyone i've missed, howdy :) but my brain can't keep up more than a page or so, ha.

i am getting a horrible throbbing headache. it's really odd. i feel fine (well, a bit groggy) most of the time, and then i'll get one throb that hurts, and then just feel groggy again. due to start work in just under an hour and i don't want to go :(

that silly new midwife of mine (who brought up every weight-related pregnancy illness known to man) has now made me worry blathering on about pre-eclampsia. she said if i got headaches i should go to the hospital. but my blood pressure was perfect and there was no protein in my urine. can't you just get headaches like this when preggers? i swear i wouldn't worry half so much if she hadn't told me all the horrible things that could happen to me or the baby becase i'm overweight. the last midwife told me that i was low risk as my weight was way below the threshhold and the only reason i had to watch my weight gain was so i didn't have to lose it all again afterwards. and then this woman!! :(

anyways, rant over. how was this programme? you promised gory details :D

abz xx


----------



## jolou

aww abz, i wouldnt worry too much about the headaches, only if accompanied with other symptoms like dizziness, feeling faint, seeing black spots. i been getting a few headaches of late but i think its just blood pressure dipping slightly maybe.


----------



## A3my

hi *abz* - you missed a C-section, an episotomy and an annoying husband that needed a slap :)

anyone else got snow? we have and its laying :S


----------



## jolou

no snow here thank god!


----------



## Pussy Galore

A3my said:


> *katie_xx* - you should know there's no judging here - we're all here to support you!! you must be a very strong person to deal with it all, he's a lucky man. I hope everything is ok, it sounds like you are open-eyed to it all xx
> 
> *jolou* - i think you are right about the shaking/epidural. plus the body goes into shock a bit I think.
> 
> *h&f09* - you certainly like to keep yourself busy! photos of the nursery would be lovely to see
> 
> *PG* - hehe, I love smileys!

Can I just nod and agree with everything Amy has said here!?!?

Katie... absolutely no judging on here at all! This is a support forum and you will get nothing but that from us lot I am sure:)

I am so looking forward to seeing nursery pics!!

And Abz... just how much detail do you want?!? :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

PS Snow here too!!


----------



## insomnimama

Katie I don't think badly of you at all but I SURE DO think badly of him. 

Please, please, please: if you wouldn't consider a relationship with him if you weren't pregnant, DON'T consider one with him because you are. It's not fair for your baby. It will add a HUGE amount of stress to your lives that neither you nor baby deserve. 

He WON'T get better just because of a baby- he has to want to do it for himself. He's not being honest with you and he's taking what little money you have to feed his addictions (whether legal or illegal) when you need to be spending it on healthy food and things your baby will need. 

If you want to consider a relationship with him- make him clean up on his own, in his own place. He can't have any of your money, he needs to live on his own, and once he's been clean a year (with paper proof) at that point you could reconsider. 

Being a single mum is INFINITELY better than being partnered with someone who is unstable and dishonest. Please for your own sake and for the baby's, put your foot down. 

Again, I don't think badly of you at all- I'm just concerned about you and your babe. 

:hug:


----------



## A3my

sun's out (ish) and snow has stopped - phew!! I hate driving in the snow. 

sorry to hear about your headaches abz, I havent had those yet. I do get swimmy/sicky feelings in my head in the evenings. I think thats just pure exhaustion! x


----------



## jolou

agree with the girlies katie, no judging you here at all, tho it does sound like he is extremly immature and shouldnt be relaying on you for his smoking, you need that money to keep you healthy and things for the baby.


man im hungry and cant decide what to have.... think its gonna be a cheese and pickled onion buttie :) and a lovely :coffee: wish i had cream for it tho:dohh:


----------



## Windmills

I love this thread :) I wonder if the ladies in the other months are as nice as in here? :shrug: 
I'll miss it a lot once we all start having our LOs and don't have as much time to get on! 

ps. I got my McDonalds at last :)


----------



## jolou

im sure we will find time to have a catch up :)

oh macdonalds.... you have to drive for 20 minutes to get one here lol


----------



## abz

i really want a veggi delight subway but have no money and have tomato soup with me instead :( i suppose i should go and eat that now...

abz xx


----------



## jolou

see id love to have some tomato soup right now, with a slice of buttered bread or crusty loaf....

ive just realised its me who brings up the food talk :O


----------



## A3my

hehe, i had boring tuna s/w, a low fat yoghurt and an apple for lunch. i feel severely unsatisfied! I want a gooey raspberry flapjack now with a cuppa x


----------



## abz

ooh, for some reason when you said raspberry i thought rhubarb, ha. and i REALLY want something rhubarby now, like rhubarb crumble :D :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

I had a jacket potato and fresh fruit salad!! Feeling all good now, but I have chocolate at home for later!! :haha:


----------



## A3my

do any of you get really bad pain of you eat too much? My stomach is squished I think. I ate another yoghurt (and it was rhubarb flavoured *abz *:)) and my gut is really hurting! time to cut down on portion sizes maybe.

*PG* - I do love a good jacket potato - I'm having one for dinner later :munch:


----------



## Windmills

insomnimama- only just seen your post! great minds think alike, as when he was released from jail i pretty much gave him the same conditions as you listed, which is why i'm still living at home and will be until january 2011 at the earliest! 
the only bit i can't do (i don't know, i'm weak when it comes to this) is refuse to give him money. mainly because he spends all his really fast and often on things like taking my 13 year old brother to the pictures. i know it's up to him to manage his own finances but i just feel really guilty when he's got nothing- to a point. i don't appreciate him expecting it and taking the p*ss like he did the past couple of days though! xxx


----------



## Windmills

hmm, food! trying to decide what to have for dinner.. 
i really want fruit salad, might go and buy one.. i hate working so close to so many shops! xx


----------



## A3my

there's a little snack bar type thing just outside where I sit and i have to fight the urge to spend money on food all day long! fruit salad is yum though, and good - it will cancel out the McDs ;)


----------



## abz

didn't you mention that he was quite a bit older than you katie? shouldn't he be old enough to manage his own finances? it's an awful lot of responsibility for you to have.


----------



## Windmills

Yeah, he is quite a lot older than me. I don't know what to do, as pathetic as it sounds, I love him and want him to be happy :(


----------



## abz

oh honey. paying his way out of things isn't going to keep him happy. he needs to learn how to sort himself out. and it isn't keeping you happy. and it certainly won't keep your baby happy if he starts taking money for cigarettes that you need for you and your baby. he needs his independence and you need yours surely? he can't expect to have such a dependence on you babes. at least i don't think so.

hugs.

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

Yup - snow here. Honestly there are barely a couple of millimeters this morning and there were so many accidents :shrug:

Amy - I have never seen this smiley before :comp: and it made me laugh out loud :haha: I too love the Mcflurry and McD's milkshakes Mmmmmm

OH watched a bit of the C4 birth programme with me last night. Your should have seen him when the annoying Dad cut the cord I thought he was going to puke :haha: He said afterwards he does not understand why I would want him to do it - I have said he doesn't have to if he does not want to and, in the nicest possible way, he does not even have to be in the room if he does not want to be. If he is going to be all flaky and freaked out I don't need that - as much as I love him I would rather be on my own!

Katie - I think you are really kind giving you OH another chance given the situation. As we have all said you will get no judging here, just a friendly ear &/or a place to rant* (*delete as applicable). I think if I were in your shoes I would draw the line at lending him money - you are so close to mat leave and once your employed salary stops and mat allowance kicks in you will need all your pennies for you and LO. You should not feel guilty about how he spends his money - you are both grown-ups and he needs to learn how to budget and manage his own money. Not only for himself but in order to support you and LO moving forward. If he knows you will not bail him out when funds are tight then it might motivate him to try to manage his money better? It is great that he has agreed to rehabilitation and the testing :thumbup: as that is certainly a postive thing

Hope&Faith - you post wherever you like, it is nice to have you here :mrgreen: As for the ever-increasing list of things to do, I have one of those :wacko: For now I have prioritised the nursery and aim to have that finished by mid-march. Then I will look at the list again and see if we can get anything else crossed off before LO gets here as most of the other things do need doing but have already waited a while and we can manage if they do not get sorted before LO arrives.

Jolou - I am glad you had such a lovely weekend away :flower: I shall keep my fingers crossed for good results - so thats the fingers on the right hand crossed for you and the fingers on the left hand for Insomnipapa's exam results and my legs crossed for me as LO is dancing on my bladder making me feel like I need to wee every 5 minutes :haha:


----------



## abz

i have been reading the thread about it. am rather glad i didn't see it :D i have no desire to watch an entire series of it either!!

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww Katie - Me and OH have had a fair few problems over time but he is alot older than me and if he asked me for money I would have to say no. Just make sure you look after yourself and LO first as you are the most important thing. And remember we are all here and hopefully will still be able to chat once LO's are here to keep up on each others progress! 

Well we now have the radiator and some tesster pots of paint to go in the nursery so looks like a fun weekend ahead! I think our aim is to get nursery finished by the 1st April! hmm I guess I will have to wait and see!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie.. I have to say I think you have been given some really good, supportive advice on here.. we are a sensible lot! :)

Has anyone else looked at the thread on here in 2nd tri with the unassisted home birth? It is absolutely wonderful and certainly one to watch if any of you have concerns after last nights program!! I felt quite emotional watching it :blush:

Off to get some chocolate now... :)


----------



## Widger

Katie - Nobody is here to judge. You do what you believe is right for you and your baby. I hope all works out well xxx


Right, so I managed 3 minutes of that programme last night, almost threw up and burst into tears :cry: I am seriously concerned about how I am going to cope. I have a serious phobia :cry:


----------



## hope&faith09

I think I was in denial about the labour before ... I think I still am now, I know its going to hurt but after watching you think thats so much pain! Altho my OH did decide he didnt want to be like that guy and wants to be more supportive and is now looking forward to our NCT course!


----------



## A3my

That man was a total numpty and he seemed really detatched. I know it gets boring for them but he couldve been sooooo much more supportive!

That homebirth video on here is amazing, what a woman!


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my* - those spasms are really hurtful
*katie_xx* - hugs for you. I would be really mad about him.

Oh brought me Chinese food :happydance: I just love those spicy foods, everything I make is spicy also. Luckily OHs kids have already used with that, at the beginning they were gaging for air :blush: 
When picking up Janno from kindergarten there was a mum hugging her crying son. Janno sighed and told he misses his mom. I bursted crying. Damn hormones. That made him cry so we were crying and hugging there, even that other boy stopped crying and looked at us. Silly me.


----------



## A3my

MartaMi said:


> *A3my* - those spasms are really hurtful
> *katie_xx* - hugs for you. I would be really mad about him.
> Oh brought me Chinese food :happydance: I just love those spicy foods, everything I make is spicy also. Luckily OHs kids have already used with that, at the beginning they were gaging for air :blush:
> When picking up Janno from kindergarten there was a mum hugging her crying son. Janno sighed and told he misses his mom. I bursted crying. Damn hormones. That made him cry so we were crying and hugging there, even that other boy stopped crying and looked at us. Silly me.

ooo now I want chinese :) yummy!

Oh bless him, thats given me a lump in my throat too. How sweet :cry::flower: xx


----------



## Frufru

Pussy Galore said:


> Has anyone else looked at the thread on here in 2nd tri with the unassisted home birth? It is absolutely wonderful and certainly one to watch if any of you have concerns after last nights program!! I felt quite emotional watching it :blush:

Oooh guess what I am going go and look for now :thumbup:

OH is playing Xbox beside me - I will put the headphones on so he does not freak out :haha:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Frufru.. I think it is on page two now... entitled Home Birth Vid.... amazing!! Enjoy :)


----------



## Frufru

Found it!

That was awesome and I have just spent the last hour and 20 mins watching various homebirths aswell as a few hypnobirths.

I start my hypnobirthing course in a few weeks and if it helps me to stay half as relaxed and chilled out in my labour as the women in the videos I have seen tonight it will be well worth the money :thumbup:

Night night all, sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## abz

am thinking of getting a cd. has anyone listened to any of these? any good ones?

i thought i was the only one left awake...and i guess that now i well and truly am, ha. 45 mins of work left and i'm zonked!!

abz xx


----------



## A3my

I'm awake!! Just going to get sorted for bed though :) I cant imagine being at work at this time - poor you! x


----------



## xdannix

hey iam due 30th may with 1st baby so excited :)


----------



## glitterbomb

I'm due May 18th with my first :)


----------



## babyhope

A3my said:


> I've only ever had one subway and I thought it was horrid! but jalapeno bread does sound tasty - maybe I just chose the wrong filling/bread! I also hate McDs but I do like their milkshakes and the ice cream they do with crumbled chocolate that is supposed to be mixed in. stupid pregnancy brain cant remember what they are called! :dohh:
> 
> I had a really painful leg spasm in the night - has anyone else had that? I woke up screaming, it was so painful in my calf muscle. Had to get DH to rub it - I couldnt feel my toes :( It still hurts now. I'm using it as an excuse not to go to the gym this week, despite putting on 3 lbs yesterday eating chocolate :blush: xx

They are pregnancy leg cramps and they hurt so bad. So far i've had two. Both time I woke up screaming, hubby has to massage my calf in order for the pain to go away. Have your hubby massage your leg while you have the cramp, also flex your foot like point out your toes and bend back and forth...not sure if this makes since, but i learned it during my first pregnancy and that is what i do now!


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: glitterbomb and xdannix!!

Plenty of first time Mums on this thread too (me included) but also some very helpful second and third time Mums!! :)


----------



## Windmills

I can't believe I've hit double digits today! Only 99 days to go.. I hope these 99 go as fast as the last 99! :happydance:


----------



## Frufru

Welcome Glitterbomb and xDannix :wave:

Congratulations on double digits Katie :happydance:

I am not sure about hynobirthing CD's Abz - I have only read about the concept of the technique and I will get a CD and literature at my first session. I start in a couple of weeks and will bore you all with how I get on then :winkwink:

Hmmm I was well up for a lovely fruit scone when I got into work this morning and I did not have time for breakfast and they did not have any - BOO!


----------



## Moongirl

hi all!

just spent more time catching up :dohh:

Katie - hope things are getting better hun :hugs: and Yay! double digits... another milestone down :happydance:

welcome danni and glitterbomb - danni, you're due the same day as me :thumbup:

well i didn't manage to watch one born every minute, but i will get round to watching it online - i'm too curious now having heard everyone on here talking about it :dohh: 

all's well with me at the moment, seem to have recovered from my curry belly yesterday :blush: and now just counting down to the weekend :winkwink:

have a good day ladies 

:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats on double digits Katie!! :happydance:

Frufru.. you will have to keep us posted on the hynobirthing! I am curious to say the least!

And Moongirl.. if I wasn't able to pop on here during the day (whilst having a 5 min break from work!!) I would never keep up with this thread! :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hissy:..; we're all being very quiet this morning!!!

Not even a discussion about food?! What is going on!!!??

Work is dragging for me today :(


----------



## Moongirl

Pussy Galore said:


> :hissy:..; we're all being very quiet this morning!!!
> 
> Not even a discussion about food?! What is going on!!!??
> 
> Work is dragging for me today :(

awww no, it's rubbish on days like that! At least i won't have to spend ages catching up with everything though :winkwink:

For some reason i'm not in a very foody mood today, not sure why.... But i'm going swimming tonight which always gives me an apetite so i'm sure that'll change!! :haha: You found much to eat to make your day go any quicker? :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep plenty!! :blush:

I had a healthy egg and potato salad and fruit salad for lunch but followed that with a double decker!! I am addicted!!! :dohh:

Only an hour until home time! :happydance:


----------



## Moongirl

Oh i'd forgotten about the double decker thing, now i want one too :( wonder if they'll have them in the vending machine at the swimming :)

and only half an hour to go now!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MartaMi

xdannix, glitterbomb - welcome :flower: 
I feel huge today. I mean already in the morning when putting on a shirt and then everything I did, it just was on my way :haha:
Oh my God, I'm 26 weeks pregnant :wacko:


----------



## Windmills

Mmm I want to go home now! Been really busy this afternoon- unusual for me :lol: 
I want fruit salad, considering going to Morrisons on my way home.. 
22 minutes to go.. and only one more get up for work 'til the weekend :happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Marta.. I am beginning to feel huge too (although the double deckers are not helping!! :blush:).

I also have a really itchy tummy at the moment whilst the skin is stretching :(

But it is home time!! :happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

I have a birthdate for Insomnibaby :happydance: 
S/he will be born on May 28, the day before my birthday. 

Hope everybody is well. :thumbup:


----------



## abz

i am huge. never mind feeling huge. i was overweight to start with and now? well. let's not go there!! ha. 

have been out food shopping today and have returned with rhubarb yoghurt and rhubarb pie since i had a hankering yesterday, ha. day off today, woo. of course i did something really stupid. was pushing the trolley back to the car at a fair whack and it hit the edge of a paving stone and stopped dead... of course i didn't and went headlong into it, really really bashing my tummy on the handle with a great big 'oof'. since bump is being really quiet at the mo i was a bit concerned so had a bath when i got home and got her moving. she appears to be ok :) hope so. it was horrible. haven't hit her that hard before :S

have seen a gorgeous range of baby clothes (and the odd photo album and money box etc) in marks and spencer called bird and giraffe, or giraffe and bird, or whatever, ha. they do them in pink, blue and white. and i LOVE the white one. ha. so when we're a bit more flush i'll have to invest. and i think that will be the coming home outfit. more ruddy giraffes though. thomas is NOT going to let me live it down :)

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

Ooooooh congratulations on the date for the arrival of insomnibaby Insomnimama :mrgreen:

Well I did raise the subject of food this morning after my unsuccessful hankering after a fruit scone :sad1: I had to make do with the yoghurt in my coolbag BAH!

This evening I used up some of the left over chilli from the other night and had an extremely naughty and delicious chilli and cheese toasted sandwich Mmmmmm

OH came home with a new food the other day which I think is going to have to be banned in this house as the box is more than half gone already :shock: Kelloggs are doing these little wheat pillows filled with chocolate hazelnut spread called crave - oh they are so good :thumbup: they just jump into your mouth like little snacks and are so more-ish. OH reckons they are so addictive they could rebrand them crack as far as he is concerned :rofl:

Hmmmm - still hungry but time to go out for yoga so snacking will have to wait :winkwink:

PS - OH has just come home with another 2 boxes of crave, clearly he is addicted!!


----------



## abz

ha. i think the name says it all :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

insomnimama said:


> I have a birthdate for Insomnibaby :happydance:
> S/he will be born on May 28, the day before my birthday.
> 
> Hope everybody is well. :thumbup:

Congrats hun!! I admit I would love to know my actual due date!! I have Peter Kay tickets for 8 May and really hope to go!!

Abz.. may have to pop to M&S and have a nosey!! That's the problem with working by The Bullring... I am too close to the shops and tend to spend too much time and money there during my lunch hour!! :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

WOW sooooo much to catch up on!!

FruFru and Moongirl congrats on V days (that was a few days ago now but only just seen the posts!). FruFru let us know how the hypnobirthing classes go as really interested in those

Jolou your weekend sounds lovely. And loved the idea of the lantern for your nan

Katie - that is a hell of a responsibility for you. Of course you would keep an eye on his spending and he should understand why. Congrats on your double D's!

abz - so sorry your boss is being such an arse. Tell him to stick his phone where the sun don't shine!

Hope&Faith so glad your dog is ok. One of mine is 10 this year and I am dreading him getting older

A3my I have been getting back calf cramps at night too. Another lovely symptom

Pussy - yes you are still a freak enjoying the labour stories! And stop encouraging others to go looking!!

Insomnimama - congrats on your due date!!

I am doing well - had another busy week driving etc. But only in Blackpool tomorrow which is a close one considering!!

I have a thread in 3rd tri about me and DH - he has upset me a bit by taking a mountain bike magazine to a course to represent his personal life. Have had some good advice over there but suppose in my heart I was hoping he might take a baby scan or something but need to come to the conclusion that even though being preggers seems to have taken over my life it has not his in the same way!! I am just hoping that it will really kick in one the LO is born.

I watched One Born Every Minute too and have to admit I did not freak as much as I did during the Amanda Holden one (maybe I am starting to desensitize myself a bit!!) But it was upsetting for the C-section lady especially with her baby being so poorly and being taken off immediately. It did bring home as well how useless the men were!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

By the way my friend yesterday (who very kindly gave me some breast pads!!) had a baby 4 months ago - and she said it was a fact that contractions only last 1 minute..... can anyone else confirm this fact???


----------



## abz

i'm pretty sure that they don't... although obviously i have no personal experience. maybe towards the end? but i'm sure they last longer than that... they would have to to give you chance to push. people push more than once with each contraction towards the end don't they?

hope and faith. sorry i must have missed the post about your dog being better :) so glad :)

abz xx


----------



## Missy86

Hey all I havent posted in here in ages, hope every one is ok

anyone else just kicked constantly, he never seems to have a break


----------



## Cactusgirl

OMG?!?!? Just watching adverts and there was one for Take A Break mag and there is a story in there about someone that gave birth to a one stone baby..... that cannot be right?!!? :nope:


----------



## insomnimama

In defense of the "useless" men- I was a birthing partner (typically father's role) for my friend's pregnancy and it's very hard not to feel useless. You're not really allowed to do anything and if things go wrong it can be quite intimidating to deal with a rabid :rofl: pg woman who wants to be drugged out of her mind and an officious medical staff who want to do all kinds of horrifying interventions. My friend's baby wound up in the NICU and I still question if there wasn't something I could have done (probably not).


----------



## A3my

wow I have missed tons today! my work was closed becasue of the snow. Tried taking the girls to school but their school is 9 miles away down country roads and it was impossible. So we came home and for some reason my 9 yr old was extremely hormonal all day. Crying, screaming, rude, obnoxious :cry: wasnt quite the relaxing day I hoped for. We also went to look at prams and DH freaked out slightly about money so that was really stressful too. I am actually looking forward to work tomorrow!
Anyway, to catch up - *abz* you poor thing, I bet you've been really worried about LO. I'm sure she's fine, they are well cushioned in the water.
*insomnimama* - congrats on your set date x
*katie* - woohoo for double digits :happydance:
*cactusgirl* - I think men fail to realise how insensitive they can be sometimes. My DH has admitted he finds it hard to think of LO as real but he knows he will dote on him when he's born.
welcome *newbies* :flower:
and I cant remember who posted it but my contractions seemed to last an eternity :) I'm sure they were longer than a minute nearer the end. They do start and stop though, you kind of have to ride the pain of each contraction. 

anyway, enough blurb from me. Just ate two bowls of muesli and heartburn has kicked in nicely :dohh::sick:


----------



## Pussy Galore

:wohoo:... it's Friday!!!

Hey CG...sorry to hear about OH. Mine can be similarly insensitive too! I have a scan pic on my phone and just bought Baby's First Book to put all the scan pics in and he just didn't get it!! I think some men just don't see this as such a big deal and of course they don't have the hormonal issues that we do (although my OH claims to be have been on the other end of mine on occasion!! :blush:). I have come to the conclusion that men are quite simply a different breed :haha:

Abz... hope all is well after your little scare? I walked into a wardrobe door last night simply because I had forgotton how big my bump is getting!!

Hey Missy!! I wonder if that means that your LO will be equally active after birth!!!!?

Hapy Friday everyone :happydance:


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> :wohoo:... it's Friday!!!
> 
> Hey CG...sorry to hear about OH. Mine can be similarly insensitive too! I have a scan pic on my phone and just bought Baby's First Book to put all the scan pics in and he just didn't get it!! I think some men just don't see this as such a big deal and of course they don't have the hormonal issues that we do (although my OH claims to be have been on the other end of mine on occasion!! :blush:)

hehehe brilliant :haha:
ditto on the woohoo its friday! I struggled into work, the site is back open but there was only one carpark open, MILES away from my desk :cry:

I think I'm coming down with a bug, my throat is so sore and I feel like a walking corpse :sad1: MIL had offered to babysit sat night but not sure I'll be up for doing anything. Anyone else got romantic weekends planned?


----------



## Frufru

I second the YAY FRIDAY :mrgreen:

CG - I am sorry that OH is still not seeming to be engaged with your LO and the pregnancy. There seems to be such a difference between bloke to bloke as to when the paternal instincts kick in which follows no particular pattern :shrug: I am sure it will kick in once cactusbaby is here. As for mountain biking every saturday - I think he might be in denial how a LO is going to impact on your lifestyles which might also explain the magazine accompanying him on his course? Can you have sit down with him and talk through your concerns?

Abz - how are you feeling today, are you and LO ok after your bump last yesterday?

:hi: Missy, I hope you LO and OH are all ok :hugs: My little one has busy and quiet days. On the busy ones she dances all day long.

As for contractions I haven't a clue, but suspect that particularly in the pushing stage they must last longer than a minute for you to be able to push bubs out? If the youtube videos of hypnobirthing Mums are anything to go by hopefully I will be in a blissful hypnotic state where I hardly notice them :haha: a girl can dream can't she :winkwink:

I am sorry you had a crappy day yesterday Amy - I hope everything is back to normal today :hugs:

LO was very obliging last night and was dancing away so OH could watch my tummy jumping which left him on :cloud9: and this morning we are off to give notice at the registry office for our marriage :thumbup:

Right - really need to get dressed and have some breakfast! Speak to you all later :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I'm thirding the :wohoo: IT'S FRIDAY! xxx


----------



## A3my

*frufru* - yey on informing the registry office! 

I need a :coffee:...and :sleep: :)


----------



## abz

gad you are all glad it's friday :D it's my day off today. i have to work tomorrow instead *sniff*... ah well :) babysitting for a friend tonight which means i get to watch lots of sky :D ha. the kids will already be in bed, they don't tend to wake up so they probably won't even know i'm there...

bump has been beating me this morning so i'm sure she's fine. i've yet to get a cracking headache so that's good too. don't want to have to go to the hospital again re midwife's instructions. it's only a week since i was bloody there!! so hopefully i won't need to. although at least this time it would be for me, not baby :) and OH would prob get to hear the heartbeat which he's never done and would like. but still. don't want to have to go.

OH has also just handed me an ENORMOUS bowl of bran flakes with chopped banana :D :D so that's what i'm up to for the next few mins :D

come on. own up to brekkie. :D

abz xx


----------



## A3my

I had a boring breakfast - Alpen! 

Glad to hear LO is kicking you lots *abz* :)


----------



## Windmills

Breakfast for me was nutella on toast.. and then a hash brown and cup of tea from McDonalds on my way in :blush: 
Hmm, not long til the weekend :happydance: I've been banished from my house though, today's my Mum's wedding anniversary and she wants to be left alone so I'm staying at Vinny's, and tomorrow night I'm staying because we're going out for Valentines since he's decided to tell work he's sick all weekend :dohh: xx


----------



## Windmills

Oh, and my ankles and feet and lower legs have swelled up :cry: They hurt, and I'm feeling a bit paranoid because I feel like my BP is off aswell- I keep going dizzy and seeing spots xx


----------



## jolou

i popped on yesterday for a little while but never got round to posting! wanted to let you girlies know that its the baby and toddler event in tescos and seems to have a few good deals, i bought the fisher price friendly first bouncer, was £30 now £19.50 so i was happy :) marks sister is getting us this fisher price playmat thing thats also reduced! also bought the cutest little beanie hats thats age 3-6 months sooo cute he will be a right cool dude :) a little cuddle thing for him and a bib saying "i love my daddy" im giving it to OH on valentines day. tesco are also doing 25% off baby clothing.

ooo and my HiP grant came through yesterday so we are off to ikea tonight to get the cot :D yay!!! word of warning with the HiP grant tho they dont let you know when its going in i kept having a check every day just to see if it had gone in.

katie give ya mw a ring so she can check your BP if it carries on today :)

am i the only one who doesnt really care about valentines day lol mark keeps looking at me in disgust whenever i pull my face at the adverts on tv lol


ohh and i had my GT test results back and all is normal! woohooo easter eggs for meeeee


----------



## Windmills

Glad your GT was normal Jo! And I'm jealous your HIP went in, how long ago did you send the form? xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oops- I need to get a Valentines card for fathead, and probably a present would be appreciated too :dohh:


----------



## jolou

i sent it 2 weeks ago so was rather quick, quicker than i thought :)

lol love the pet name katie ;) i call mark Noob mainly cos he is absolute crap at computer games and i find it highly amusing being a gamer myself lol


----------



## Windmills

Haha- it varies between fathead because he has a huge head (obviously!) and snail because he looks like one when he wakes up :lol: :lol: 
Ooh, that is quick! I sent mine last Friday so hopefully it'll go in next Friday or shortly after! xx


----------



## A3my

*katie* - you should def call your midwife, mine told me to call if I got swelling (canckles :)). is that your McDs cravings satisfied for today or will you be back there for lunch? :haha: x

*jolou* - thanks for the headsup on the tesco baby event! and yey on the glucose test results :happydance: easter eggs are £1 in Asda at the moment! 

just had a nosebleed arrghh, toilets were being cleaned to I had to run about searching for tissues with my hand on my nose, i.e. I looked a right prat :blush:


----------



## insomnimama

*Katie* Fathead. BWA HA HA HA :rofl: My OH and I have similarly "charming" nicknames for one another. 

*jolou* Congrats on your test results. I'm having mine done Monday and am not too pleased about the thought. Though I remember the drink being less horrible than I expected. 

*Amy* Sorry about the nasal hemmoraging

Today's a bit of a nothing day for me: clean house, look for work, take baby to library play group, and pick up my son's prescription at the pharmacy.

Oh, and forgot to add: VIABLE!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

I do think that's my McDonalds craving done for today! Hmm although now you mention it..! 
I'm back on the chalk craving today :wacko: I've been getting it quite a lot lately. I've found that Trebor Extra Strong mints go quite a way towards meeting it which is weird, but then they are a bit chalky I suppose! 
I'm at the MW on Tuesday, going to mention it to her then. I could call my family nurse woman but I feel like I pester her :blush: 
Hmm, sitting here with Ribena considering doing the post but it doesn't seem very appealing this afternoon! I know there'll be loads because people suddenly realise OH ITS FRIDAY AND THIS HAS BEEN ON MY DESK ALL WEEK.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Well I am still glad it is Friday but this morning has been busy!! And LO seems to be very quiet today which has been on my mind too :( Hoping she'll liven up a bit later!

Frufru.. congrats on giving notice! How long until the big day? (I love wedding talk :blush:!)

Jolou.. congrats on the good GT results!!

Insomnimama... congrats on V day!! :happydance:

And Katie.. love the nickname! Hubby calls me his "little rottweiler" and I have no idea why?! :haha:

Right I'm to get me a really cold drink or some fizzy pop to see if I can get LO to move a little!! :)


----------



## Windmills

PG, I recommend chocolate :D Particularly Boosts!


----------



## Pussy Galore

I am strangley addicted to double deckers at the mo.... but clearly LO isn't impressed :(


----------



## abz

sugar doesn't seem to impress my LO that much either. either that or she has become a little too accustomed to mini eggs :S

hope you get her moving hon. the bath gets mine going, hence the impromptu bath yesterday afternoon, ha. 

she's still giving me the odd wriggle but doesn't seem that active. since this is day four i'm wondering whether i'm just expecting her to move more than she does? and i'm just more anxious about it which is why she seems quiet. maybe before i didn't really notice her quieter times? either that or she's growing into an enormous baby!! ha. have just realised haven't had lunch. mmm, sanwiches on my horizon :D

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I have to be honest.. 2 more hours here don't sound appealing! I'm a lot less than halfway through the afternoon jobs which need finishing by 4, the office is a madhouse as ususal, and the phone is ringing off the hook. And I've decided I've had enough :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Abz... I am in exactly the same boat! I have movement although it is very low down again so she is clearly hiding... and she is not as active as usual. I always felt that she was perhaps too active in comparison with some of the guidelines... so is her reduced movement now normal?! :wacko:

I might try a bath later then :)

Well I have had two lots of disappointing news today..

Historically work have made voluntary payments to Mums of £1000 when they have been back at work for 12 months after maternity leave and a further bonus of £1500 after two years. This scheme was stopped on 1 Oct 2009. Had I told them I was pregnant four weeks earlier I would have still been eligible!! How rubbish is that!! :cry:

And to top it off.. I was hoping for promotion in May and of course have just realised that I will be on maternity leave... so I have a sneaky suspicion that they will defer the decision until October :(

If it wasn't Friday I would be fed up!!

Hope everyone else is having a better day than me!!!!!


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Moongirl

hi there!!

that's weird, i was just thinking today that bubs has been quieter this last week or so - still moving quite a bit so nothing to worry about, but seems less than at 18-21 weeks... maybe they're all just growing away quietly???

Jolou - thanks for the heads up about tesco - i need to go there and use my vouchers so will try and get to it soon! and good news about your test, bring on easter :haha:

Pussy galore, that's a shame. I would double check on the promotion thingy tho, because i have a feeling i read somewhere they have to treat you the same even when you're on maternity leave? could be wrong, but there's something at the back of my mind about it....:shrug:

Katie, hope you're getting through it all - it's very, very, very nearly the weekend :)

Congrats on Vday insomnimama!!

I've had a really manic friday - away at a meeting all morning and then had to rush to physio this afternoon. She thinks my rib pain is something to do with an inflamed cartiledge junction shrug:) and says if it doesn't improve in another couple of weeks with the exercises and stretches she gave me, she may get me a tens machine to try. So, need to go and read up about it - was going to eventually anyway so might as well do it now!!

Thank god its almost saturday!!! 

have a good weekend girls, and a happy valentines day!

:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Moongirl... you are absolutly right.. there can be no discimination as a result of pregnancy.. but since the promotion was never actually offered (only hinted at) legally there is little I can do :(

Besides, I am just having a winge... my employers couldn't have been nicer about accomodating my maternity leave wishes etc!! I must stop grumbling!!!

Sorry to hear about your rib pain.... hope it gets better soon :) I am a right wimp when it comes to using a tens machine. Hubby has one because of back problems and I borrowed it once and found it uncomfortable even on the lowest setting!!


----------



## Moongirl

Pussy Galore said:


> Moongirl... you are absolutly right.. there can be no discimination as a result of pregnancy.. but since the promotion was never actually offered (only hinted at) legally there is little I can do :(
> 
> Besides, I am just having a winge... my employers couldn't have been nicer about accomodating my maternity leave wishes etc!! I must stop grumbling!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your rib pain.... hope it gets better soon :) I am a right wimp when it comes to using a tens machine. Hubby has one because of back problems and I borrowed it once and found it uncomfortable even on the lowest setting!!

oh well, that's a pity it wasn't official! 

Yeah i'm not sure about the whole tens thing - she took me a bit by surprise suggesting it! But i have read about quite a few women who have had it during labour and so i wondered if it would be worth having a bash at it before then? Mind you, I'm sure the pain i'm in is nothing compared to labour :haha: Anyway, i'll see how it goes over the next while. hopefully it'll just sort itself out :thumbup:

have a good weekend everyone!
:hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

*insomnimama* - congrats for insomniababy's future birthday:flower:
*katie_xx* - don't tell me about nutella. Yesterday morning when going to work I grabbed a jar of nutella and a spoon with me. Ate it all during the breaks between classes. One teacher who saw me eating it said that now she believes I'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## Missy86

Hey all

Anyone doing anything nice on Sunday, Oh has a CAT scan so its not gonna be a nice Val day for us


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! 

Well its my three year anniversary with OH today so we went out for a lovely meal and he got some I love daddy bits and pieces! Is anyone having problems keeping certain foods down? I really cant eat pizza or anything similar atm. 

Altho I have just been given a slice of choc fudge cake yummy he he he


----------



## Frufru

Amy - Sorry to hear you are bugged - are you feeling any better?

Abz - I am glad to hear that you and LO seem ok after your bump yesterday. Hopefully your headache has gone now.

Congratulations on the GD test results Jo :thumbup: and thank you for the heads up on the Tesco baby sale, I may pop in and have a nosey over the weekend. OH and I don't do valentines day either - we would rather save our pennies and use them to celebrate our birthdays or anniversary. As it is Sunday is also Chinese New Year and one of my yoga-pals is has and open house for celebration so I will drop in on her for an hour or so - I have not seen her since Sept so it will be good to catch up :mrgreen:

Happy V-day to you and LO Insomnimama :happydance:

PG - it totally suck balls about your work cutting the bonus scheme :( BOO!

Marta - Mmmm nutella! The only way I like it is eaten off a spoon :blush: OH always has some in the house and I have to tell myself I am just not allowed it otherwise I would eat it spoon by spoon until the jar is empty :blush:

Missy - I hope all goes well with the scan on Sunday. Sending :hugs: to you, LO and OH :hugs:

Happy Anniversary Hope&faith :cake:

I popped by Shawnie's journal thread today and she had posted in the last couple of says saying that Kaylee is doing really well and weighs over 2lb's now :thumbup: She had posted a lovely picture of them snuggling and I must admit I got a bit choked up :blush:

The appointment with our registrar went well and we need to decide on vows etc and let them know before the day. It is weird to think that 6 weeks tomorrow I will be a married lady :wacko: ok married :haha: Which reminds me I MUST order our rings this weekend :dohh:

Well, nearly time for bed. Think I will have a wee peak at the third tri thread before turning in. Night night all xx


----------



## babyhope

I am offically in third trimester today:happydance: 

:happydance:Wohooo 27 weeks!!!:happydance:

Can't stay to chat hubby and I our going away for Valentines weekend, and I am suppose to be getting dressed:haha:


----------



## jolou

have a nice weekend baby hope!

wow frufru 6 weeks to go! i cant even get my OH to get me an engagement ring... even sophie has asked him now if we are getting married lol

ive just had a peak at shawnies photos and i started crying! what are we like.. maybe its cos i keep thinking omg one of them is inside me.

Hope your OH's scan goes ok tomorrow missy.

We went to ikea last night and got the cot woohoo!! gonna build it this weekend and then put everything we have bought inside it, i had planned on doing the bedding and everything but figured that can wait til closer the time.

I have had this niggling pain on my left hand side towards my back for a week and its getting me down now, its making it hard to sleep and is constantly there, its there now as im sitting on the sofa :( think il have to phone the MW monday.

We are off to chester tonight to see marks friend play in his band. not my kinda stuff but it should be fun, something different to do with our Saturday night


----------



## MartaMi

*Frufru* - I'm fighting with kids over nutella :haha: Luckily they don't eat it with spoons as I do, they eat it on white bread. Actually I wouldn't allow eat them nutella like I do :haha: You made me hungry for it again, I wonder if we have any left or do I have to go shopping :haha:
*Missy* - finger crossed for OHs scan.
*Hope&faith *- happy anniversary :flower:
*babyhope* - congrats for third tri :flower: I have only few days to wait til that :happydance:


----------



## abz

wow you guys have been chatty!! i bet you're all more quiet now that it's saturday :)

i'm at work unfortunately. but i have the winter olympics on so i'll glance at that occasionally. they are routing all the office's IT requests through another office at the moment, to experiment on how they are going to cover all the requests when I'm on maternity leave. Saturday is our busiest day and they've decided to carry on testing it today... which is a disaster in the making. if they don't pass things on then it's quite possible that they just won't get done...

abz xx


----------



## jolou

well i stupidly googled my symptoms with my back and got myself all in a tizzy after reading it could be a kidney infection. decided to phone the clinic where the MWs are based and she calmed me down and said it could just be muscle strain etc since i dont have any irritation when weeing, no other signs like constipation etc i mentioned i had been feeling sicky the last few days so she said she would say phone my GP on monday morning and say i had spoke to her over the weekend and was told to see a doc on monday, non of this waiting 3 days for an appointment business, she also said if i felt it got worse or if Harrison wasnt moving to goto the hospital, well its barable at the mo so im gonna drink lots this weekend and Harrison is still using me as a football so all is ok i think!


----------



## Frufru

Morning all :wave:

Well we have just had a little flurry of snow outside but the sun has re-appeared :) I am off into the city to look at over the bump jeans AGAIN today. I really prefer a flared leg and have not been able to find any over the bump flares - thought I had found some on the next website last weekend but when I have looked again to order them today I can't find them :shrug: Not sure if it is me and my silly brain or that they have stopped doing them :wacko:

I was woken up by the postie this morning with a parcel from MIL & FIL. I had asked FIL if he could look out some pictures of OH as a baby and when he was growing up for me as I am making a album of pictures of us as a wedding gift. Not only had they sent me a cd with the pictures I had asked for but they had included a lovely cot blanket, fleecy coat and short sleeved vests for LO AND money towards a pram :blush: It was such a lovely suprise to wake up to :cloud9:

I have looked through the photos and they are just lovely - I am sure there are some that not even OH has seen. It has made me look forward to our LO arriving even more (if that is even possible :winkwink:) 

I have ordered our rings this morning so that is one more thing crossed off my list of things to do :thumbup: As for an engagement ring Jolou - OH and I have been together for >11 years and we both feel like we have been married for years. There was no proposal, bended knee or sparkly ring - we were walking home after our 20w scan chatting about stuff and just decided we would get married and that was that.

Righto - I think I have blathered on about me quite enough.

Congratulations on third tri babyhope. 

Abz - I hope work is ok today and the testing does not "f" things up for you too much

Jo - have fun putting the cot up and at the gig tonight.

Marta - I hope you got your nutella fix :winkwink:

Speak to you all later - I am off in search of jeans, wish me luck!


----------



## jolou

good luck finding jeans!!


----------



## abz

hi jolou. i have pains that feel like kidney pains quite often, but i have been tested for a uti several times now and there is no sign. if i drink lots of water then it isn't as bad. so i would recommend that. i'm sure everything is fine. and if LO is beating you on a regular basis then he must be doing just fine :)

have fun ordering your wedding rings frufru :D as for the jeans, well i haven't been able to find much over the bump stuff at all... i am living in black trousers now. i still have my dungarees but the pull on trousers are so much less faff when going to the loo, ha. so they have fallen by the wayside a little bit :)

after kicking up a frenzy last night, bump has obviously tired herself out again. the odd nudge this morning but nothing major. i'm wondering whether she's going to end up quiet during the days and really active during the night. that would be just typical wouldn't it? ha.

abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

*Frufru *- didn't got my nutella but we will make a biscuit cake with kids. Love the fact they always want to help me with everything, especially in the kitchen. Tbh I miss time before wedding. All those things to do and so on. Uhh, weddings are so beautiful :cloud9:
All my jeans are with low waist, those ordionary chick jeans :haha: I feel very comfy in these so I'm thinking if I should buy mat.jeans although I don't feel a very big need for them :shrug:


----------



## A3my

Morning everyone! I have missed loads with feeling ill yesterday! I feel much better today and I'm looking forward to an Indian meal out tonight with DH

*babyhope* - congrats on 3rd trimester and have a lovely weekend x

*frufru* - 6 weeks!! HOW EXCITING :happydance: me and my DH got married last year after 13 years and we were the same, no dramatic engagement. We met at school :) did you? what a lovely morning you have had too - thats so sweet!:flower:

*jolou* - sorry to hear about the pain you've been having. Well dont for calling the MW - much better to be reassured than to worry about it :thumbup:

*abz* - I think my LO is the same, i've got used to his pattern of being quiet in the day and booting me at night! we'll be in for it when they are born :) hope work isnt too bad.

*martimi* - I love cooking with my children, I hope the biscuit cake turns out well! :cake:

Well thats it from me for now, have a lovely day everyone! xx


----------



## A3my

P.S. I just noticed I moved up a box :D wonder when that happened!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey everyone!

Just popped on for my daily fix and you have all been very chatty!!

Frufru... enjoy ring shopping! I can't believe you get married in six weeks!! I'm not sure I could cope with the excitment of a wedding and a baby all at the same time!! :)

Jolou... sorry to hear about the pain you are experiencing but I am glad you have phoned the midwife.. I hope if matters don't improve that you get more reassurance from your Doc.

Abz/Amy.. my little one also had a really active night after a quiet day. I actually saw ripples and movement across my tummy for the first time. I sat watching my tum for about half an hour :cloud9:

So I have also come to the conclusion that my little one has quiet days and active nights! 

Mind you hubby and I watched Valkyrie last night and every time there was gun fire, she moved. I am a bad Mum already!! :blush:

Sorry you are working today Abz :(

Babyhope.. congrats on 3rd tri! :happydance:

Missy.. I hope OH's scan goes OK? :)

Right I'm hungry (as usual!!) so off to get some lunch!

Have a lovely Saturday everyone :)

PS Sorry if I missed anyone.. it is sometimes so difficult to keep up!!


----------



## insomnimama

Amy I don't see your ticker :shrug:
Frufru congrats on your wedding again. That's such a nice surprise from your in-laws. 

Insomnipapa and I didn't have a sparkly engagement ring or flashy engagement party either- the truth is at the outset we actually followed through with the whole wedding ceremony thing so we could deal with immigration easier so we could be together as a family. Neither of us had ever planned to get married. But since we've done so it's become quite meaningful to us personally. Couple of dorks are we :rofl:

Diabetes test on Monday (routine in Canada) and then next gp apt on Wednesday. Things ticking along, but ever so slowly :hissy:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Amy... I don't see your ticker either.. but congrats!! :)

I've just realised I am down to double digits today!! :dance:

(I'm loving all of these milestones that are sooo close together!!)


----------



## abz

well work is going slowly. let's just say that. ha. have the olympic opening ceremony on eurosport. there are some fantastic shows!! it seems to go on forever though!! looks stunning!! can't wait for the events to kick off properly. i have always enjoyed watching the ice skating and have become a wee bit addicted to the ski falling over the last couple of weeks, ha. so looking forward to more of that too :)

abz xx


----------



## abz

ooh. 100 days to go!!


----------



## A3my

arent milestones fab - congrats to *PG* and *abz* :happydance:

I took my signature off my last post because I was trying to take up less space and it was just a P.S. :dohh::blush:

*PG* - I love it when you can see ripples! I think my LO spends his time tucked down low or back to back with me so I have only see them a few times. x

*abz* - I want to watch TV when I am at work, no fair :D xx


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my* - the cake came out just perfect.

In gym part we also have a tv so P.E teachers are the lucky ones who can watch TV between classes.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Well last night was the first time I saw ripples and it was magical!! Will be looking very closely again tonight!!

I have started doing a bit of washing today.. I know I am far too early though! :blush:

It's just that I actually have the energy and inclination to do some :laundry: so thought I might as well get on!

For some reason I just have this feeling that by 35 weeks I just won't have the energy!

I have the rugby on in the background though and keep getting distracted cos it is getting a bit more exciting now!! :)


----------



## abz

well they've stopped showing the winter olympics now. some kind of strange hand ball is on, ha. 

fab news on the cake marta :)

amy. i love lying in the bath and watching my tummy jump about. it's brilliant :)

and PG. i can't believe you have the energy or inclination to do anything. i'm so impressed, ha. i just want to sleep every moment i've got. i do need to start washing things though, or i'm going to end up with an absolute ton to do last minute, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Afternoon ladies- I have to admit to being too lazy to read what you've all been saying for the past 24 hours or so :blush: 
Hope you're all having a lovely weekend :D xxx


----------



## abz

hi katie. glad you are managing to have a lazy time of it :)

i have heartburn that won't go away. super dooper rennies aren't even helping :(


----------



## Windmills

Ergh me too! Gaviscon isn't helping, and for some reason I felt it was a good idea to have a cup of tea :shrug: It wasn't!


----------



## abz

i ate grapes. that didn't go down well last time (in fact it didn't come up well either :S) but for some reason i thought it might be better. i need some nutrients in me!! but nope. so the grapes shall stay in their little tub from now on...


----------



## Windmills

Mm, grapes! I want pineapple but the kitchen is too far away and Vinny's watching Flash Gordon or whatever it's called :dohh: Are you at work? xxx


----------



## abz

i am honey yes. the ski jumping is back on so that's dandy. i'm SO tired though. didn't get much sleep last night, even compared to usual. and am going straight to a friend's house after work and staying there tonight. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, just thought I would pop in! I have been getting the worst headaches, they come on completly out of the blue and cause a lot of pain. LO has been kicking lots the last couple of days altho I had a lil pink blood earlier not sure if that is ok or not ?Has anyone else had anything like this? x x x


----------



## Frufru

I am pleased to report my shopping trip was a success :yipee: After traipsing round pretty much every shop that has a maternity section I found some really lovely over the bump jeans in pumpkin patch. Cactusgirl had mentioned they did a maternity range and I am so glad she did as I bought a few things from there and they are lovely. Plus they are doing a deal this weekend where you sign up to their mailing list and get 20% of your purchases :thumbup:

Amy - have a lovely time with your hubby this evening. Mmmm Indian - I have not had a proper curry for AGES - actually I think the last "eat-out" curry I had was the day I got my BFP :mrgreen:

OH and I met in our first year at uni and have been together ever since - the rings are all ordered, OH found an amazing website that had the rings we wanted for half the price in the high street shops :thumbup: It is going to be a really simple affair - we are only having our parents, siblings and their partners and LO's. We are getting married at the local registry office then we have a table booked at one of our favorite restaurants (OH and I eat there on our birthdays and anniversary) for a long lunch followed by tea and cake at our house. TBH the idea of the big weddings other people have has always kind of put us off marrying ourselves - we too are a couple of dorks :haha:

PG - Congratulations on double digits :yipee:

Marta - glad the cake turned out well :thumbup:

Abz - Congratulations in advance for double digits tomorrow :happydance:

Katie - have fun this weekend, I hope the heartburn clears up for you (you too Abz)

I have just had a chipolata sandwich with homemade apple and plum chutney - oh man it was so lush. I think I am ready for a nap :haha:

Have a lovely evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## Frufru

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought I would pop in! I have been getting the worst headaches, they come on completly out of the blue and cause a lot of pain. LO has been kicking lots the last couple of days altho I had a lil pink blood earlier not sure if that is ok or not ?Has anyone else had anything like this? x x x

I can't say I have had either symptoms honey :nope:

Abz mentioned she has been having bad headaches though.

Maybe give your MW a call?


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought I would pop in! I have been getting the worst headaches, they come on completly out of the blue and cause a lot of pain. LO has been kicking lots the last couple of days altho I had a lil pink blood earlier not sure if that is ok or not ?Has anyone else had anything like this? x x x

Nope me either... and ironically before pregnancy I used to get stress headaches all the time. Phone your MW? :hugs:

Frufru.. glad you had a fruitful day.. and your wedding plans sound fab! It is your day and should be just as you and hubby want it!! :)

Well I am on my own tonight... hubby has gone back home (up North!) for a family birthday and I just didn't fancy the journey. He will be back early tomorrow though! Either way, I am relishing the thought of a quiet night in.. I even have a bottle of alcohol free Becks chilling in the fridge! (I sure know how to party!!) :blush:


----------



## abz

my tummy hurts and it won't stop!! i have such bad indigestion. and i know from experience that if i don't get rid of it it will just get worse and worse and worse. i have pretty much overdosed on rennies i think... will try a tad of bicarb in water later. that's always helped in the past. hopefully it will do the same tonight. am off to a friend's house and she's making us toad in the hole for tea. which i don't think i've had in forever. so hope it doesn't make it worse :(

15 minutes until i get to leave work :D

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Ah you're finished work now :happydance: Have a lovely night! xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww abz hope your feeling better soon. x x x


----------



## MartaMi

In the end of March we're thinking of going on a ski trip I'll be 31 weeks then. It's spring break then and we'll rent a mountain cabin in Norway, Finlad or Sweden and spend a sporty week. Me and OH are both snowborders but kids haven't been on mountain before so we have to consider with them too. That puts us in a slow tempo and guess it should match with me being pregnant.
I don't have the courage to tell our thoughts to others. I just know that they are going to call down on me.
I'm ging to tal about it next week with mw but tell me are we really gone mad because want to do this?
Okay, going to look another set of cabins' websites.


----------



## Windmills

Are you planning to ski/snowboard? I wouldn't personally..


----------



## MartaMi

I would like to do some rides but mostly I would be teaching kids because Janno can't go higher than kids slopes anyway.


----------



## MartaMi

Our winter :winkwink:
https://https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/275805-our-winter.html#post4416901


----------



## Cactusgirl

FruFru - congrats on giving notice. Very exciting a baby and a wedding!! 6 weeks till the wedding!! Your do sounds perfect. Glad you found some good jeans in Pumpkin Patch - I live in mine now!!

Insomnimama - hurray for V day (viability not valentines!!)

Missy86 - hope your OH scan goes ok.

MartaMi - I have no idea if your MW will say it is ok. I know a lot of advice is that if you were used to it before then it is ok but that was more with jogging and horse riding etc

Hope&Faith - I had a cracking headache yesterday but a couple of paracetomol and a power nap shifted it. Hope yours is better soon.

Kung hey fat choi everyone!! - it's Chinese New Year today!! Our little ones will be born in the year of the tiger!! My mum is Chinese and we are having a bit of a do this evening.

Me and DH don't celebrate Valentines Day so nothing romantic going on there. Thanks for all your words of wisdom and support. I am really hoping that he is one of the blokes that once the baby is born he will go ga ga then!!

Finally decided on the Quinny buzz for the pushchair and some nursery furniture from Mothercare. That is our first major decision!! Will be ordering on Mothercare's baby plan this week sometime.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

x


----------



## Cactusgirl

PS 27 weeks today!!! Officially in 3rd tri - gulp!!


----------



## insomnimama

Kung hey fat choi Cactusgirl :happydance: 
Happy year of the tiger & happy third tri. 

We have a chinese student living with us and she is quite upset her package never came from China as she was born year of the tiger & is meant to wear red underwear given from family & friends. I love finding out about new traditions but am a bit sad for her... :rofl:


----------



## Missy86

Yey Rhys is gonna be a tiger like me and my mum

Oh scan went very well, just have to wait for the results now.

Thanks for the kind messages everyone


----------



## MartaMi

Cactusgirl said:


> MartaMi - I have no idea if your MW will say it is ok. I know a lot of advice is that if you were used to it before then it is ok but that was more with jogging and horse riding etc


That I know yeah. I'm still jogging and skiing. I go jogging 2-3 times a week and ski up to 10km in a day(except weekends) so sport isn't anything new for me. Okay, won't think about it before speak to mf. I have appt on 17th.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats on third tri CG... now you have to face the reality of labour and scary threads!! :winkwink:

Missy... glad OH's scan went well :)

Having a lazy today... watching the rugby.. and England have finally got a try!! :happydance:

and then out for a nice meal tonight! Hubby actually remembered to get me a Valentines card this year but left it at work!! Men! :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

I wouldn't risk skiing personally Marta.. I'm an experienced horse rider but I wouldn't get in the saddle while I'm pregnant, not worth the risk IMO, but obviously it's up to you! 

Having a lovely day today, Vinny made me breakfast in bed, we had a nice lie in with the papers (for him!) and a magazine for me :) We've been to the prom to fly a kite aswell, aww, and for lunch in a pub, and then walked along the river. We've just come back to mine for dinner with my Mum, because V Day or not, it's still Sunday :) Tonight I think we're staying here, but my Mum's got a date, so we'll probably just get a film or something. 
I don't want to go back to work, this weekend has been so nice! 
Happy 3rd tri CG! and happy viability day insomnimama (although I'm a bit late!) 
Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday :hugs: xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Insomnikid is at a birthday party & insomnitoddler is having a nap so I think I'm going to take advantage and have a nice snuggle in bed with the papers with OH- your morning sounded lovely Katie! 

Hope you're all having a nice Sunday.


----------



## fluffpuffin

MartaMi said:


> Cactusgirl said:
> 
> 
> MartaMi - I have no idea if your MW will say it is ok. I know a lot of advice is that if you were used to it before then it is ok but that was more with jogging and horse riding etc
> 
> 
> That I know yeah. I'm still jogging and skiing. I go jogging 2-3 times a week and ski up to 10km in a day(except weekends) so sport isn't anything new for me. Okay, won't think about it before speak to mf. I have appt on 17th.Click to expand...

Would that be downhill skiing or cross country? I've read in a pregnancy book that cross country skiing is ok & even recommended in terms of exercise, but downhill skiing / snowboarding is not really recommended in case you have a fall - as it could be quite serious then.


----------



## A3my

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought I would pop in! I have been getting the worst headaches, they come on completly out of the blue and cause a lot of pain. LO has been kicking lots the last couple of days altho I had a lil pink blood earlier not sure if that is ok or not ?Has anyone else had anything like this? x x x

evening everyone, hope you all had lovely valentines days. Just a quickie - 

*H&F09* - just wanted to say I had a horrific headache on Friday and I had some pink blood too which scared the sh*t out of me but I havent had any since. I'm always too scared to call the MW over these things! :blush: x


----------



## Windmills

H&F- I missed your post! Have you had any more bleeding? How are you and LO? xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hope&Faith/Amy... hope you are both OK? 

I've had a few headaches of late... not bad ones and certainly no pink blood so I can't complain.

Amy... I know what you mean about phoning the mw.. I am the same. The first time I phoned was a couple of weeks back for advice on lack of movement which ended up in me getting a telling off for not calling sooner... so on balance, I think the advice has to be if you are worried... call.

Hope everything is OK for you both? :)


----------



## abz

hey guys. hope those of you that have valentines day plans had a good day and you are all ok?

abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

fluffpuffin said:


> [
> Would that be downhill skiing or cross country? I've read in a pregnancy book that cross country skiing is ok & even recommended in terms of exercise, but downhill skiing / snowboarding is not really recommended in case you have a fall - as it could be quite serious then.

On everyday bases I'm doing cross country skiing but on trip there would be snowboarding.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! 

Im ok, no further blood and altho still getting headaches I have a midwife appointment on Thursday so hoping she will be able to help then. 

Its gone very quiet in here! How is everyone? x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: I'm still here (but confess to posting on 3rd tri too cos it was soooo quiet on here!!)

Glad to hear that you have an appt with the mw on Thursday.. keep us posted?

Having a Monday blues day today :(


----------



## hope&faith09

Of course I will keep you posted! 

I know I was talking about my poorly doggie last week, she had her operation and picked up but now she wont eat and is very lethargic I erally feel there is something wrong. She has another vets apopintment at 4 today so am waiting to see what they say but the poor thing is obviously unhappy. x xx


----------



## Moongirl

hi guys!

I'm here too, feeling very sorry for myself. My ribs are agony, and i can't get comfortable :cry: i'm currently lying in bed with my laptop trying to do some work but it's not really happening. :( We had my inlaws over yesterday for a Sunday dinner and i think i might have over done it with all the cleaning and cooking. 

Sorry for the whinging!!

Hope you're all doing ok
:hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

oh hope and faith, i hope your pooch is ok!! and glad you have a MW appointment coming up too.

xx


----------



## Windmills

Glad you have a MW appointment H&F, I'll keep my fingers crossed it's just headaches and nothing more! xx 
Hope you start feeling better soon Moongirl! xx
As for me, I'm online shopping (with Very since I'm skint and they do buy now pay later :blush:), looking for holidays- when to go?!- and doing something that resembles looking like I'm working. I've got bloody loads to do before 5, but I just don't feel like it!
I've got my 26 week MW appointment in the morning- the first time I've seen her since 7 weeks, oops! xxx


----------



## abz

so glad you've had no more bleeding h&f. good luck with the midwife on thursday. i hope your dog gets better :(

well i've been off work so haven't been on here so much :) ha. sorry about that :)

bump is pretty damn quiet again. she seems to have days and days of being quiet and me prodding her to make sure she's ok in there and then have a manic day (or night) and then go back to being quiet again!! 

am watching glee. all the episodes so far, ha. love it :D got to love that impromptu singing :D and the guy that's older than me pretending to be about 16 :D

abz xx


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> Hope&Faith/Amy... hope you are both OK?
> 
> I've had a few headaches of late... not bad ones and certainly no pink blood so I can't complain.
> 
> Amy... I know what you mean about phoning the mw.. I am the same. The first time I phoned was a couple of weeks back for advice on lack of movement which ended up in me getting a telling off for not calling sooner... so on balance, I think the advice has to be if you are worried... call.
> 
> Hope everything is OK for you both? :)

no more spotting from me either (phew) but i did have another bad headache today. I read your blood volume increases in 3rd trimester (I know I'm only just there but thinking this must be the cause) which can cause headaches due to the increased pressure.

you're right about the MW - I used to be a nurse as well! probably makes me worse  x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith.. so sorry to hear your dog is still poorly.. hope everything turns out OK :hugs:

Abz.. I am still having similar movement issues.. and it is so difficult not to worry :wacko:

Amy.. I suspect you are right about the headaches. It does make sense and I have had a few this past week.. not bad ones but enough for me to usually take something for them.

Oh the joys of pregnancy!! :)


----------



## Windmills

I'm a little bit worried, having tightening pains across my bump, kind of level with my belly button? I'd assume they were BH but they were making me wince a bit earlier! Definitely something to keep an eye on this evening I think!


----------



## jolou

hey ladies, not been on since saturday morning and not quite catched up yet!

first day of half term here and it already feels like a week lol. Went to see my mum for a bit which was nice.

didnt do much yesterday, watched a bit of the winter Olympics with the ladies bumps (is that right?) and the mens luges (that right? lol) and some of the speed skating. blomin eck they are fast.

harrison didnt stop moving yesterday, from the minute i got up and im sure he was still goin for it when i went to sleep. i think the pain i was having was muscle pain as it seemed to calm down untill i started moving about doing things. so just keeping an eye on it atm

we built the cot on saturday! still stuff to sort out but at east the worst of it is done now, thank god.

hope your all having a nice evening


----------



## A3my

katie_xx said:


> I'm a little bit worried, having tightening pains across my bump, kind of level with my belly button? I'd assume they were BH but they were making me wince a bit earlier! Definitely something to keep an eye on this evening I think!

*katie* - dont worry I get these too, I reckon they are BH. you can ask your MW about it in the morning - really hope all is ok x x 

*PG & abz* - my LO has really quiet days too, well then i wonder if its actually days where I am more aware of what he is doing and so I focus on it and think he's quiet. :wacko:

*jolou*:happydance: yey on building the cot :happydance: x


----------



## abz

woohoo for building the cot jolou :D which one did you get in the end? i haven't been to buy mine yet :S ha.

i think i get more concerned about bump's movements when i am concentrating more on her too amy. if i'm busy and i feel her nudging a wee bit i tend not to worry but if i'm at home and not up to much i'm constantly trying to get her to move...

she's been quiet again today but i have had the odd hard thump. so she's in there alright... just being lazy... hopefully she'll wake up a wee bit tonight when i go to bed. she was really quiet last night, i kept waking up, trying to get her to move, feeling her move a wee bit, and then i would wake up again, wouldn't be sure if i'd dreamt getting her to move and go through the rigmarole again... but she's definately been nudging a bit today. will have another prod when i lie down to go to sleep shortly.

work tomorrow. gah. and then off to a friend's house straight after work for pancakes :D is it actuall pancake day tomorrow? i have no idea. i just know that lots of people have been mentioning them and i've been WANTING them.

the fact that so many of us have quiet babies at the moment makes me think that they must go through a big growth spurt at about 25-26 weeks. no?

love to everyone.

abz xx


----------



## A3my

*abz* - I'm the same with my LO, I dont think about it when I am really busy but then i focus in on him when i am just sitting here and prod and poke if he's quiet, poor things! they probably think mum just let me sleep!!!

ditto on the quiet baby front, knowing so many of us had quiet days around that time really helped my paranoid side stay tucked away :yellowcard: xx


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies,

Glad you are all doing ok. Sorry I have not been around much, it has been a busy 48 hours with not much BnB time. Usually I get some time here and there at work in between busy spells to check and post a little but today was manic with no lull in work volumes at all :rolleyes:

I had my 25w appointment with my MW today - unfortunately my usual MW had been called up to the hospital so a lady from another team covered for her and she was equally lovely. All is well with me and LO and she is very happy with our progress and kept saying to keep doing everything I am doing which was nice to hear. She was not interested in weighing me and when she listened to LO's HB she left it on there for a good long while :thumbup: 

I have had a lovely evening at a friends house this evening and I am winding down nicely for sleep. If only LO would stop kicking me in the lady bits - it did not used to bother me too much when she was smaller but now when she does it I feel like I am going to wet myself she kicks so hard :blush: If she keeps it up I think that, despite my regular pelvic floor exercises, I may have to invest in some tenalady just in case :haha:

Have a good night everyone :hugs:


----------



## DWandMJ

Double digits!

Katie- it does sound like bh. It gets tight and upsets baby, but unless you feel it in your back, I wouldn't stress too much.


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. good to hear from you frufru :) glad your appointment went well :D

well i'm sitting here attempting to munch my way through a couple of banana sandwiches since i managed to leave my bran flakes at my friend's house the other day (yes, i went prepared since i was staying over... ha) but they aren't going down too well. seems to stop me feeling sick though so i'll keep at it :) might even make myself an options hot chocolate in a mo, ha. 

back at work today. due to keeping almost completely immobile yesterday (i didn't even go downstairs. stayed on the computers and watching things upstairs) my pelvis isn't so sore this morning and i'm hoping it stays that way.

bump was nice and active last night. so much so that my OH could feel her really kicking whilst i was on my side. not something he usually gets. and he finally managed to feel an uber kick. a real thump. it gave him quite a shock, ha. as usually she stops doing them and just nudges when he's there :) i have a feeling this could get really quite painful towards the end, ha. very reassuring though. and she woke up with my alarm clock with me this morning for a few wriggles. so am feeling quite good so far this morning :)

abz xx


----------



## Widger

I can't believe I am double digits too and one week off work!! :yipee:

I have been getting sharp pains down below every now and again. So not sure what that is either? I think the tightening is defo braxton hicks, not that I'd know what it was if I had it.... I'm assuming. Keep an eye on it and if it gets really bad then call midwife etc.

My little one has been kicking away as per usual but this morning seems really quiet for a change. I think our little ones are going through growth spurt of sorts. My bump felt really tight last night and usually that means my bump will grow.

Went looking for prams/cots etc yesterday. Mind boggling isn't it? Spoke to a friend who had bought a quinny buzz and her 18 month old is too big for it already!!! Now it has me thinking about buying a travel system... do I really need to spend that money? I want and icandy but need to make my decision quick as on 1st March they are upping their prices on everything!!!!!!!!!!!!! Or do I just go to ebay?? Decisions, decisions.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## abz

hi widger :) so you finish work in a week? i'm so envious :) or do you have a week off? ha. either way, fabulous :)

something else i meant to ask you all is do you get cramp under your bump (in your tummy muscles) if you stretch in your sleep. a couple of times when i've half woken up i've arched my back when lying on my side to really stretch and got very sudden, very painful muscle cramp under one side of my bump, which goes when i react and curl into a (not so tiny) ball. just wandered if this was a regular thing?

bump hasn't stopped beating me up so far this morning. which means she'll be heading for a couple more quiet days after today i reckon... ha.

abz xx


----------



## Widger

I'm off work for a week on half term :yipee:

Yep, I get that stretching pain underneath my bump too Abz. I've started lying on a pillow so that it doesn't happen so much.


----------



## MartaMi

*Widger* - that's great. I have only 3 weeks left til mat.leave :happydance: 
I ate so much, now begging him not to move cause then I really have to run to toilet. But 11th grade is coming to class so I haveto ski with them 3km. After that I'm hungry again :haha:


----------



## abz

i honestly don't know how you have the energy marta!!

i have a sausage shaped pillow widger but i still manage to stretch right out at times in the night, and ooch, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: hey everyone!!

Well I am in a great mood today... the sun is shining and I've even had to open a window cos the office is so warm!! Let's hope that this is the start of some good weather!

Abz/Amy.. I am so glad we are all having similar movement patterns.. it is so reassuring and has eased my stress levels no end!! Abz.. I am also having cramps under my bump especially at night time but am glad you have had lots of reassuring movement this morning! Mine is still proving to be a bit of a night owl and I keep winding hubby up that she will be just the same when she is born!! (he loves his sleep far too much so he is in for a big shock in May!!)

DWandMJ/Widger... congrats on double digits!! :happydance:

Frufru.. you make me feel guilty when you mention that you are doing pelvic floor exercises. Is anyone else still like me and intending to do them but forgetting!? :blush:

And Marta.. I don't know where you get the energy from!? Pre pregnancy I played hockey four times a week, both indoor and out and on days off I would go running. Since my BFP I have done very little :blush: (although I am missing the exercise, I just don't have the energy!!)

Hope everyone enjoys pancakes later... I have cheated and bought ready made ones..!! :haha:

:)


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations on DD DW&MJ and Widger :happydance:

Widger  I am with you on the pram issue :wacko: there is just so much choice and the are soooooo expensive. The one I am looking at is only sold online so I cant try or have a look before I buy. I have seen so many 2nd hand prams for sale around our area recently for <£60 that are in really good condition but none of them are tall enough for OH :rolleyes: I have decided not to worry about sorting the pram out until April after the wedding  I have a car seat and a couple of slings which we could make do with for a bit if LO decided to arrive super-early.

I have to sleep with a pillow or blanket to support my bump too  but even with the extra support I still need to move every couple of hours as LO sinks to the hip I am lying on and pinches a nerve eventually bless her.

Marta  enjoy the skiing. I hope you little one behaves and stays nice and still :winkwink:

Pancake day today ladies :happydance: Now I am not a religious person per-se, however I am always up for some yummy pancakes. I am going to make some plain american style pancakes to serve with maple syrup for OH and some banana and blueberry and banana and choc chip ones for me and my friends. Mmmmm yum yum :mrgreen:

Is anyone else pancaking today?


----------



## abz

i am off to a friend's house for pancakes :D i love them with lemon and sugar, but citrus has given me horrific heartburn and sickness of late :( so don't think i'll be able to risk it. golden syrup it may have to be :D

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I'm excited for pancakes too :happydance: I've got chocolate icecream and bananas to put on mine ha! Lemon and sugar just doesn't cut it! I've had the morning off for my MW appointment- all went fab, measuring exactly 26 weeks so I'm pleased! Then went into the Sure Start with my Mum to ask about antenatal classes and ended up sitting in on a breastfeeding workshop which was really interesting. 
I got into work about 11.45, and now I'm contemplating actually doing something- so far I've rang back about 43589034 people who'd left messages for me, and posted loads of sickness forms out.. not very much for nearly 2 hours :lol: 
Oh and I checked my bank account to see if my phone bill had been taken out yet (it hasn't :dohh:) and my HIP grant is there! I'm SO impressed, I posted it on the 5th!! xx


----------



## abz

i forgot to post mine off when it came into date on friday... they dated it for nearly 26 weeks (just to be sure :S) and then of course i forgot all about it. that's tomorrow's job then!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

That is great news about the HIP grant Katie... I posted mine on 9th or 10th so I may have a look next week!! :happydance:

..although we kind of already spent ours on an icandy apple :blush:


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!!

Congrats on double digits widger and DW!! :happydance:

That was super quick Katie, i hope mine comes through like that!! i'll get the form on Monday from my MW and try and remember to post it off soon! And that's great that all went well at the MW!

I'm finding it really hard to get comfortable at night (can't believe i've got 15 more weeks, ha!) but think it's mainly my rib pain that's the problem. There's only one weird position i can lie in and after a while my hips start aching so need to move... oh the joys :)

However, the mini-eggs i'm eating are helping, and i do believe that some pancakes may make things seem even better still ;) ! Need to see if i can con my hubby into going to get some (or flour so i can make some!!)

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I want pancakes nowww! 
My Mum's a teacher so she's off on half term this week, she's made butternut squash and red pepper soup apparently- it sounds awful but it's amazing! :lol: I'm excited to get home and eat it! 
I have the same problem with my ribs Moongirl- and today they're really aching. Even my bra underwire makes them hurt some days :wacko: 
Is anyone having proper dinner tonight, or just pancakes? I'm back onto food since I have eaten 2 pieces of toast at 7am, Wine Gums while I was waiting to see the MW, and a Boost just before! I'm staarving :blush: I want cheese and onion Discos, I might actually bribe someone into getting me some. I'm sure one of the security guards must be due a break :lol:


----------



## Widger

Mmmmm back on food :yipee:

I had butternut squash risotto yesterday - lovely!

As for dinner, having lasagne tonight AND pancakes.... well, why not :haha:

Am I the only one who doesn't have the HIP grant then? What do I need to do? Wasn't given anything at my midwife appointment?? I could really do with the cash.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hi: Just popping in from June thread, as my official due date is June 7th but I'm having a May baby with the C-section being booked May 26th!!! Anyone else due May 26th?


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey Junebug :hi:

Welcome to May babies!! This really is a lovely supportive thread... although we do talk about food a lot!!

That said, of those of us left and not yet in third tri, there is a big chance we will all have June babies.. but we are all staying put for now!!

You should pop over the third tri and add yourself to the May babies thread there too... Muddles is adding everyone and if you look on page one of the thread there should be a list of other May 26 mums!!

We are having omelettes and pancakes for tea :)

And it's home time! :happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Widger said:


> Mmmmm back on food :yipee:
> 
> I had butternut squash risotto yesterday - lovely!
> 
> As for dinner, having lasagne tonight AND pancakes.... well, why not :haha:
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't have the HIP grant then? What do I need to do? Wasn't given anything at my midwife appointment?? I could really do with the cash.

Widger... I would speak to your midwife!!

You simply need her to complete and form which you then also complete and send off. You can collect it anytime after 25 weeks :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Pussy Galore said:


> Hey Junebug :hi:
> 
> Welcome to May babies!! This really is a lovely supportive thread... although we do talk about food a lot!!
> 
> That said, of those of us left and not yet in third tri, there is a big chance we will all have June babies.. but we are all staying put for now!!
> 
> You should pop over the third tri and add yourself to the May babies thread there too... Muddles is adding everyone and if you look on page one of the thread there should be a list of other May 26 mums!!
> 
> We are having omelettes and pancakes for tea :)
> 
> And it's home time! :happydance:

Thanks! Will do!


----------



## Widger

I'm May 25th so just one day out Junebug :hi:

Thanks PG. It is murder trying to get anything from our midwife. Next appointment is on 4th March so may just wait until then. I've already spent the cash on NCT classes :haha:


----------



## abz

i'm not having anything other than pancakes for tea. lots and lots of pancakes :D 

OM NOM NOM NOM. can't bloody wait :D

abz xx


----------



## May Mum2b

phew i am not the only one!! - i haven't even done this either and i saw the MW today who completely forgot to mention it too!! 

need to sort this out ASAP!! cash to go baby shopping for last min bits would be very handy indeed! :thumbup:



Widger said:


> Mmmmm back on food :yipee:
> 
> I had butternut squash risotto yesterday - lovely!
> 
> As for dinner, having lasagne tonight AND pancakes.... well, why not :haha:
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't have the HIP grant then? What do I need to do? Wasn't given anything at my midwife appointment?? I could really do with the cash.


----------



## Windmills

Ahh whoever said we'll be having June babies- my chances are teeny, I'm due May 21st and LWH only let you go 10 days over so fingers Xd I'll be May :happydance: 
And CJ, I'm not due May 26th, but that's my birthday! xx


----------



## Widger

I think I'm going to look up how to make pancakes again... last year seems a long time ago with my brain :rofl:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Widger said:


> I think I'm going to look up how to make pancakes again... last year seems a long time ago with my brain :rofl:

Open the packet and microwave for 20 seconds!! Simples!! :rofl:


----------



## A3my

I only had pancakes for tea too abz - some with banana and maple syrup, some with lemon and sugar. oh and a cadburys creme egg for afters hehe :sick: x


----------



## MartaMi

*abz, Pussy Galore* - this energy just comes. If I'm relaxing and just being on the couch I feel so tired, sporting gives me energy. Mad. But I guess my small bump makes it easier to do sport although every time I return home from running I'm thinking that's it, no more running for me :haha: I'm so sorry that I had to give up gym when got BFP. But all this time being away from there makes me even anxious about giving birth. That means I can go to gym again :happydance: 
*Widger, DWandMJ* - congrats on double digits :flower:
*Frufru* - he was really calm but is beating me up at the moment :winkwink: 
*katie_xx* - I'm the same with ribs. Wearing only my sport bras. Can't figure out what I'm going to do on my graduation :wacko: Can't go without a bra or put sports one.
*Junebug_CJ *- welcome here :flower:

OH woked me up today half an hour earlier than usuall and said let's go swimming :shrug: That we did, packed our things, took Janno to kindergarten earlier and left Janely home for her to go to school on her own and we went. 7.00am :wacko: But it was so good. Feel like I would like to do that every morning. I swam 8*25m and that was really tirening. I can't keep my eyes opened :haha: 

And guys, guess what, I'm still sleeping on my belly :haha:


----------



## Frufru

MartaMi said:


> And guys, guess what, I'm still sleeping on my belly :haha:

I am sooooo jealous - I love sleeping on my front and now I have to sleep on my side and I don't like it much. 

My pancakes were lovely and everyone seemed to enjoy them. We had plain ones with maple syrup, banana and blueberry and banana and chocolate chip with greek yoghurt and ice cream on offer too :cloud9: Only pancakes for dinner in this house :haha:


----------



## Widger

Well pancakes last night were yummy.

Marta - You are making me feel such a slob..... probably because that is what I've turned into :haha: You have made me determined you use my pregnancy grant to set myself up with some yoga or pilates. Right, I'm off to do it now....

Am still confused on prams/pushchairs and what to buy? I fancy the Icandy but need to make mind up quick as they are going up in price!!!! Yikes!!! If they needed to eh? Anyway, I'm just thinking is it going to be practical? I mean the chassis does weigh quite a bit and that is without carrycot and baby inside? Everyone that has babies keeps telling me to forget about all that and just get a maclaren. But for the first few months or so I'd like baby to look at me... or is it for me to look at baby :haha:

Any ideas? What did you all do? Sorry I know.... yet another pram question.


----------



## abz

good morning everyone :)

sounds like a good combo amy :D

and marta. if my hubby woke me up earlier than usual to go swimming at the moment he would get a glare and lose the duvet :D

enjoyed pancakes last night. so did bump :) of course, as predicted, she is incredibly quiet this morning. in fact she hasn't woken up yet :( hope she does soon or i'm going to get panicky :(

all this pushchair talk, ha. i'm getting a petite star zia i think. between £100 and £125 and it's the only one (out of about the four my best mate has spent hundreds and hundreds on) that hasn't broken, is incredibly light, fits in the boot, is easy to put up and down and is nippy as hell. so i'm going to go with one of them :)

ooh ooh. i think bump might be waking up :D :D :D oh i hope so. she's usually up with me, so she's hours late, ha. 

ice skating repeating on eurosport at work, so glancing at that occasionally :)


----------



## Windmills

Ah prams.. I can't wait for mine to come :cloud9: It's so beautiful :lol: 
I don't drive so don't really have the issue of it not fitting in the boot.. and my Mum drives an X5 so no problems there! Trying to persuade Vinny to buy a sensible car rather than the BMW convertible he wants :dohh: 
Anyway, it's Wednesday, and almost halfway through the week. I've only got 14 days here after today (I finish March 12th and I have 3 days of annual leave to take!) :happydance: I really need to get up and go and find the key for the decisions cupboard but I don't really feel like! 
I had the worst sleep in the world, and now feel like a zombie. Also, my fringe is growing out already and I can't see too well. It's not annoying me too much right now but I'm sure it will be soon! xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all,

My LO is also being quiet this morning and I'm feeling uncomfortably large! One of the guys at work even commented on how big my bump is getting!

I am also feeling really tight across the bottom of my bump which is not painful but uncomfortable and not continual.. any ideas?

Glad we are on Wednesday already though!

And pancakes last night were fab!! :)


----------



## Windmills

I've just had a WOW you look massive comment too :( I don'ttt, I'm measuring exactly right! :(


----------



## abz

nobody has mentioned mine for a while. probably because initially i just kept being told i looked like i had gained weight rather than pregnant. and that probably hasn't changed :(

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi girls!

Katie, i bought non-underwired sports bras on the recommendation of my physio, and they have helped a little. They don't dig in as much, although can still be uncomfortable if my ribs are really swollen. I can't believe you finish work so soon, wish it was me!! i think i may cut down and work a day a week less in March though, so that might make things easier!

Marta if my hubby woke me up early to go swimming he wouldn't get a positive reaction ;) well done you! i don't know where you get the energy from!!

PG i sometimes get a tight feeling like that, i think it's just the way the baby is lying though because it goes after a while?

Widger - i've probably made this comment before (have been obsessing for quite a while now ;)) but i'm between the icandy apple and cherry. I love the colours of the apple and size of the carrycot but i agree the chasis is a bit on the heavy side. The cherry is so light and cute and usable, but the colour choice isn't as great and i'm a little concerned baby may grow out of carrycot before 6 months (although it is moses basket sized). But yeah, we're going to make a decision and order it before the march 1st price increases, hopefully!!! let me know what you decide!!

i didn't get pancakes last night :( will need to make a special trip to get some today ;)

have a good day!!
:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies

Just thought I would pop in, sadly my doggie had to be put to sleep on Monday night she had a huge internal bleed and they found a large mass that was probably a cancerous tumour so it was fairer to let her go. It has really hit me hard I miss her loads. 

Baby has been kicking away so I think everything is ok with her but keeping an eye on it as my stress levels have greatly increased this week. 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Moongirl

Oh no hope&faith, i'm so sorry! That's such sad news hun, sending you :hugs:


----------



## abz

oh hope i'm so sorry to hear this :( massive hugs.

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Oh H&F that's so sad :( Thinking of you :hugs: xx

Moongirl, I think I'm going to have to do similar- although I may look a bit strange as sports bras make me look really flat chested- not sure how, I'm a D :dohh: 
And on the topic of the iCandy- I love it! I wanted one but just couldn't afford it.. but ended up spending nearly £900 on my pram and accessories so probably should have just gone for it :lol:


----------



## insomnimama

Aw H&F so sorry to hear about your doggie. :hug:


----------



## Moongirl

katie_xx said:


> Oh H&F that's so sad :( Thinking of you :hugs: xx
> 
> Moongirl, I think I'm going to have to do similar- although I may look a bit strange as sports bras make me look really flat chested- not sure how, I'm a D :dohh:
> And on the topic of the iCandy- I love it! I wanted one but just couldn't afford it.. but ended up spending nearly £900 on my pram and accessories so probably should have just gone for it :lol:

haha yeah they're not the most attractive of underwear :haha: still i grew out of all my 'nice' undies weeks ago!!!

i thought the icandy seemed expensive but the more i look about the more i think it's actually not that much different from others, and i lurrrve it!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Me too, all my nice underwear either gives me a muffin top or my boobs pop out :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith.. I am so sorry to hear about your dog.:cry:

We had our family dog put down last year and although I haven't lived at home for many, many years it still hit me really hard. I am so sorry you are going through this :hugs:

On the subject of the icandy.. I bought the apple and love it. It is heavier than the cherry but I also had concerns about the size of the carrycot with the cherry. I also wanted something sturdy and that could double up in case we have a second!!

Interestingly there is a real knack to collapsing the base so if any of you do buy it and have issues, let me know!? Hubby managed first time and it took me well over an hour to figure it all out!! :blush:

I got a great deal on mine buying it all together too!! :)


----------



## Frufru

Hope&Faith I am sorry to hear about your dog :sad1:

Sending you and LO lots of :hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

*Frufru *- you made me jealous too. I want some pancakes now. 
*Widger* - that's great :winkwink: Enjoy your pilates :winkwink: 
*abz* - OH asked me if we are going again tomorrow morning and I said gladly. Kids said they want to come swimming also but going with them would take lot more time and it we would miss our chance relaxing when there's only two of us. Sorry, bump is also with me :haha: 
*hope&faith09* - so sorry :hugs: 

So, went to mw today. Baby boy is fine. I weighed myself, 94.7lbs. Hmm, midwife asked when I'm planning to stop all this running and skiing. No wonder I don't gain any weight when training like crazy.
Asked her about vacation in mountains. She said that ofcourse I should go on a trip but she can't say she suggests me to ride but I'm a grown up, P.E teacher so I know what to do. But when I was leaving she said that if she would be me, she would dare to ride down from 2 metres high mountain :haha: 
That means we are going on a trip :happydance: I don't have any idea what my parents are going to say but we are going to China in June. Baby boy will be 2 months old by then :haha:

After that I called to my best friend and he skipped work. We went to see Bodies Revealed and after that walked around in the city and took a coffee in cafe. It was so great to talk to him after that long time. Last time we went out was before my pregnancy. We just laughed and talked and it was amazing.


----------



## insomnimama

Afternoon all. Well a big storm came through town shutting down everything, including my doc's office (will have to wait for next prenatal checkup) :hissy: and the baby's songs and story group at the library :hissy: and cancelling my lunch with a friend :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: 

So in short: :hissy: 

:rofl:


----------



## abz

sounds like you had a fab day marta :D

sorry you had to cancel your day insomnimama. that must be so frustrating!!

well i feel sick for the first time in a couple of days this morning :( i had just gotten used to getting up on a morning without fuss. however OH has finally gone back to work. hopefully his back is fine :D so money!! wooo. ha. but it does mean leaving an hour earlier. i'd forgotton i usually kill an hour at the office before starting work, so here i am, having bran flakes, at ridiculous o clock in the morning :D

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Abz...good news about OH... although you are at work ridiculously early!!!

I had a lovely e mail from my sister this morning who lives in Australia and had her second child in January 2010. They are thinking of trying again already!!

Apparently this is quite common after the birth of a child... but at the mo the thought of me having those feelings horrifies me!! :argh: 

Any second or third time Mums care to elaborate on whether this is normal behaviour!?!?!? :haha:


----------



## Windmills

Urgh, finding the talk of weight more difficult as time goes on! 
Vinny has had me running round in circles this morning- he has an interview and kept realising he'd forgotten to do things. I got up at half 6, washed and dried my hair, cooked his breakfast, did my makeup and got dressed, went to the shop for him, printed his CV off, found where he'd left his references.. and we left at 8, so I've been here 40 minutes already :dohh: Usually in the morning I just get myself ready and go :lol: and that takes over an hour! xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Katie, sounds like you have had a busy morning! Make sure you try and take it a little easier for the rest of the day. 

PG - My oh mentioned the next baby a couple of days ago I was like slow down a little lets see how we get on with this one first, with all the morning sickness and tiredness so far i take my hat off to people who have a small age gap between babies! 

Well I have my midwife appointment today for bloods and anti D. Have you got customized growth charts? I need to question my midwife today as on mine it states that if the first measurement is below the 10th centile you should be referred for a growth scan and my first two measurements are below this line! hmm Anyway I best go get some breakfast. x x x


----------



## abz

i don't think i have a growth chart at all. the first time the midwife measured me was a fortnight ago. growth on my scans was around average though i think, so can't help i'm afraid...

katie!! insane running around woman!!

i keep forgetting to check when my appointments are!! i think my next appointment is on the 5th march but i need to get out my notes and check :S i'm going to forget to go or forget to tell work or something...


----------



## Windmills

I don't have a growth chart (that I know of :lol:) 
My Anti D is next Friday, and my bloods aren't until the 9th of March whenever that is :lol: 2 weeks on Tuesday? 
Good luck anyway, hope it all goes well, and please let me know how big the needle is :lol: xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oh and the midwife only measured me for the first time on Tuesday! :dohh: I want MORE APPOINTMENTS! Are they every 3 weeks now? When do they do to every 2 weeks? 
Is is 25-28-31-34-36-38-40-41? :wacko:


----------



## hope&faith09

Ok well I will see what she says today ... I feel I have grown alot the last couple of weeks so maybe she will have caught up with where she should be! Considering she was measuring big to start with its very confusing!!! 

Katie thats what I have on my midwife chart but I think she just sees me when she fancys! I will let ya know later when they ask me to book my next appointment for. Three weeks seems a long time between appointments especially when I just want to hear that heartbeat again!


----------



## Moongirl

hi! 

i just have the printed growth charts in the notes book, nothing personalised. I thought that they'd add the measurements from the 20 week scan but they didn't :( I'm going to MW on monday though so will add this to my big list of questions :haha: and report back to you all!!

I'm not sure when appointments start to go to every 2 weeks, i have a feeling i might have read somewhere it's after 30 weeks?? 

abz - that's rubbish you felt sick again, any better now hun? 
katie - you take it easy at work today.... not long til mat leave :)
hope&faith - good luck with the bloods/injections... hope they dont hurt!!
PG - the thought of having another so quickly seems terrifying to me, ha! but maybe it's the change in hormones or something once you give birth?? or maybe it only happens to some people? one of my friends has had several kids each within a year of each other!

i'm feeling a lot better today, managed to get a fairly decent sleep last night and so far the ribs aren't too bad... guess i should get some work done while i'm able :)

have a good day all!
:hugs:


----------



## abz

hey hon :)

no sickness so far. so woo. hopefully my branflakes headed it off at the pass. but i am STARVING!! a bag of crisps and half a banana haven't staved it off until lunch time. so looks like the yoghurt is next, ha. and then somehow i've got to survive from lunch until i get to leave at 6...

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

how come you have to work such long shifts abz? i'd say go out at lunch time and stock up on more goodies :) talking of which, my desk is bare of food so need to head down to the kitchen and see what i can find.... :)


----------



## abz

ha. i work 10 hour shifts... they are awful. i'm so tired by 3pm. ha. my hips and pelvis are really sore so i need to avoid walking out to get something given that when i tried yesterday i broke myself for the afternoon, ha. the sandwich man will be here in under an hour hopefully. so i can stock up on a few things from him. am eating a yoghurt now. have bran flakes still so could have them at a push. also have some ambrosia custard but that's so high in calories i'm trying to avoid it :)

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

that sucks! still at least you have a sandwich man so don't need to walk to the shops. 

talking of custard you've put me in the mood for rice pudding! don't know why, i haven't had it in years haha!! will try and make do with my apple for a while and maybe see if i have a tin in for lunch time :)


----------



## hope&faith09

mmm sandwiches! Well when I popped into our local town yesterday I found a new subway has opened!!!! Yay! So I think I may head off early for my midwife appointment and grab a subway on route! yummy! But im still going to have to wait for about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## jolou

morning! i have been terrible this week and not looked here for a few days! half term is keeping me busy, had my best mate round yesterday who i hadnt seen for 2 months and she laughed and said i now look like a proper pregnant lady lol not sure if thats good or bad since i still have about 10 weeks left lol then my sis and mum have also been round..so tired! lol

my aches and pains are subsiding slightly, altho im struggling to go upstairs by the end of the day cos of my back :(

il catch up properly at some point today when i get a bit longer than 5 minutes to myself without sophie jumping at me with something or other lol


----------



## Windmills

Mmm, Subway! I want a meatball sub! :cloud9: 
I've got a chicken and sweetcorn sandwich and bbq sauce crisps and a can of coke for my lunch.. health food! Is it bad that I'm annoyed I've got no chocolate?! :lol: 
We don't have a sandwich man here.. probably for the best, I'm bad enough with McDonalds! There's a Subway about 5 minutes away but I heard a nasty rumour it's closed down!!


----------



## Windmills

:lol: Hope Sophie gives you a bit of peace at some point Jo! xxx


----------



## Widger

Food talk again :rofl:

Well, I had a bowl of museli today - check me out :haha:

I have my next midwife appointment at 28 weeks, then see my GP at 32 weeks and then it is every 2 weeks for me.


----------



## jolou

ok think im caught up..

hope and faith sorry about your dog, we had to put our family dog down about a month before sophie was due, hardest thing we ever had to do but it was for the best, the poor thing would only have suffered (they found he also had a tumor and it was making him so ill).

as for bras i think im going to have to go to non-wired ones or something soonish.... ergh, im starting to get a lovely red mark when i take my bra off and by the end of the day i just want my boobs free but they sooo heavy i dont want to take my bra off lol

sorry your feeling sick again abz! and yay for OH being back at work? how is his back doing then?

marta u make me feel so bad for not doing hardly anything to keep fit bar a few things on the wii....i think i need to get this last winter month gone so i actually feel like doing something ;)

pussy galore i had nooooo feelings of wanting to try again after having sophie lol i felt broody after about a yr or so but not enough to want to even contemplate trying for another lol maybe im not normal lol

as for personalise growth charts i have them in my book but my MW has never done them or plotted the marks on the chart, ive had a wee look myself at them and all measurements seems spot on but i dont know what im lookin at really lol

and omg ur talking food again! argh i was thinking of taking sophie out somewhere for food but to be honest i cant be bothered putting any decent clothes on or doing my hair or make up lol 

i have set her up on the wii playing raving rabbids so im getting some peace with a brew and biccies. 

katie make sure u take it easy for the rest of the day al that running around :) altho it is fairly good practice for when baby is around :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Well I had coco pops for breakfast but my diet today seems to have gone down hill since then as I am now desperate for a subway, my only problem is its next door to a greggs so I dont know which to go for! Greggs is cheaper but subway is just so yummy!


----------



## jolou

ohh and my next MW app is on monday, il be 29 + 4 or 5 days (i always get my days mixed up) so technically its my 30 week app, i had my bloods done again teh same time as my GT test which was at 28 weeks. i think my belly has realllly grown!


----------



## Windmills

Subway every time.. although maybe Greggs on the way home for a cookie! :lol:


----------



## Windmills

Oh and Jo.. I'd KILL someone for a cup of tea and rich tea biscuits.. or maybe shortbread, mm! I'm sure at least 80% of my posts are about food...


----------



## abz

oh god subway!! i would LOVE a subway sandwich. but it would take me in my current state at least 15 minutes to get there. and in that case i may not ruddy well get back!! ha. love them though :D mmmmm. veggie delight :D


----------



## jolou

steak and cheese sub for me pleasssse :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Yeah I have now decided to go subway for a sandwich and then greggs for a cake! Im just trying to convince OH he wants to take me up there now rather than him missing out and me having to wait until half 1!


----------



## abz

the sandwich man is here. the sandwich man is here :D brb :D

abz xx


----------



## jolou

ahh see i dont have to worry about OH missing out on anything i want to eat cos he cant eat half of it lol altho it means he wouldnt take me to get something lol 

man im really wanting a subway now but dont want to drive for 15 minutes, find a parking space, walk into the town area just to get one...my craving isnt that bad lol maybe il get one tomorrow when i need to pop into jeremy kyle ville (sporry that very bitchy of me!! but its true! lol)


----------



## abz

and after all that i got a cheese salad. i remembered i had some bread. ha. so open topped cheesy salady goodness. and crisps and a flapjack :S meal deal. gotta love it for £3 :D

got a sandwich and then changed my mind and had to go back into the kitchen. i'm a dufus :D

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I WANT FOOD. 
In fact, I want to go home :hissy: I feel like crying for no apparent reason, other than I've had literally the entire morning to dwell on how much I hate this place :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

I really could just keep eating today! OH seems in a bad mood as I asked him about finances for after the baby arrives and he was like well i will have to sit down and work it out! I said well yes, that would be the best thing to do so at least we know how much money we have left at the end of each month to spend on us as I have no idea atm! 

I really want some crisps maybe i will grab some first and then get my sandwich in a little bit. x x x


----------



## Moongirl

yeah i gave in... all this talk of food. Am now three quarters of the way through a huge bag of cheese and onion pillows (the best crisps ever!). I should be ashamed but instead i'm just enjoying them :) Then i'll get onto lunch :haha:


----------



## jolou

lol i had a cheese and marmite sandwich and a packet of salt and vinegar crisps.... i feel i need something else tho


----------



## abz

ha. well. after being starving and picking all morning i eat that salad and bread and now am stuffed, ha. but the crisps are caaaaaalliiing. also now want a diet coke. but didn't want one when he was here, and now have no dosh left :(

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Oh my God... all of this talk of food has made me hungry!! 

We have a wonferful sandwich shop around the corner that makes more or less anything in any combination so I am heading off there shortly!!

And I have some picked onion monster munch hidden in my desk drawer which is my latest craze!!

On the midwife/growth chart point, my mw advised me that ideally you should be given the chart at your 20 week scan to be inserted into your notes. It is then completed at each following mw appt although some mw's don't start completing it until 28 wks.

I wasn't given a chart at my 20 week scan and the mw didn't have any spare at my 25 wk appt but she said she will start one at my 28 wk appt which is on 2 March.

I then have appts every two weeks :happydance:

Right off to get lots of lunch :)

PS Jolou... I love raving rabbids... :blush:


----------



## abz

i have managed to wangle some orange squash from someone in the office. so that will do nicely :)

i really need some work to do and am struggling to find it :)


----------



## abz

i totally forgot to tell you all about my foolishness the other night. 

i was talking to OH about how once this baby is born everything would become secondary to it, including each other.

i suddenly realised that it wouldn't be just us any more, and we wouldn't be number one to each other and bawled my eyes out because i love having a doting OH, ha. of course i was still happy that this was the case, but couldn't stop crying. i got a big cuddle out of it though. ha. what a noogleberry!!

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I'm the same abz! My Mum keeps telling me I'll be gutted once I have to share Vinny's attention- he knows though and keeps telling me I'll always be his #1! Aww! :lol: 
Had an amusing moment earlier- I'm wearing black empire line dress which goes to a couple of inches above my knees, heels and a neck scarf thing, and my hair looks half decent because my fringe is long enough to be a side fringe now, and I curled it last night and slept in it (the best way IMO! it looks too 'done otherwise :lol:). Anyway, a customer tried to chat me up and kept asking for my number when I walked past and ended up coming over to my desk to harrass me :wacko: You should of seen how fast he left when I said 'You know I'm 6 months pregnant..?' 

Eek, end of my afternoon web browsing- the boss is observing the girl sitting in front of me while she interviews so he's sat at the edge of my desk any minute now :dohh:


----------



## jolou

ahh katie im rather jealous that u were getting chatted up! im lucky to even get a "you look nice joanne" from mark let alone anything from someone else lol altho mark attracted the male attention the other weekend when he was out with his mate lol


----------



## jolou

ohh and on the attention thing, i dread to think how mark will be, he is such an attention seeker now its unbelievable, dread to think what he will be like with sophie and a baby lol


----------



## abz

ha. see i'd thought about it. but it was always in mind of what a shock thomas would get. i wasn't prepared for it myself. i felt so so selfish, ha. but the cuddle was nice :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Well im back from my appointment and my midwife told me I had a huge baby and that she is really really long! It made me laugh but I said will she still be small like a baby! The midwife was like of course, she wont come out toddler size! hmm baby brain! 

She said everything else was fine and to try a bump band for pelvic pain, apparently people get it because they arent putting there hands under there bumps and holding them anymore! 

I also just got off the phone from my mum and found out my nan has MRSA ... should I avoid contact with her? 

Anyways im off to get a cup of tea and a biscuit!


----------



## insomnimama

H&F yep. Avoid infectious people of any kind like the plague. Hope your nan gets well soon. :flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

thats what i thought but my mum has just been to see her ... do i need to avoid her too?


----------



## abz

i would be very careful coming into contact with anyone with mrsa or people who have been in contact with them honey. nasty as it is it's better to be safe. 

when on earth did anyone hold their bumps up? i never did...


----------



## Windmills

Hope your Nan gets well soon.. I think if it was me, I'd stay away (although it must be hard :() and make my Mum throw her clothes and shoes in the wash and get a shower and wash her hair before I saw her! Just to be safe! 
LOL at the 'will she be small like a baby' comment! What was your FH measuring- I'm nosy! And did you get your Subway? 
Only an hour and 20 minutes to go :wohoo:


----------



## hope&faith09

I think my midwife was talking about in the old days! I was very confused, she said if it got worse I couold maybe go for physio ... I felt like saying well thanks alot! 

She also told me to keep an eye on movements from now on ... 10 movements in 12 hours but she was saying they cant be all in one go you need 10 seperate times ... I have problems remebering what happened an hour ago let alone how many kicks I have felt!


----------



## hope&faith09

Oh and my fundal height measurement is around 30cm but she felt for the baby and felt how long she was and decided she was very big!


----------



## abz

my friend was telling me that later on if you feel less movement you are supposed to lie down and try to count 10 movements in an HOUR. i think my baby is too lazy for that unless it's in the middle of the night :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Everyone seems to say different things! I just guess if I feel her during the day all should be fine! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Widger

You know what Hope&Faith, my mum threw her 'kick chart' out of the window when she had my sister. She said that my sis hardly moved at all and it was stressing her out. She's now 19!! :haha:

Wow - I've just seen my little widger kick out a foot or something, then next thing I know there is a whole body movement from the right to left hand side. So funny :yipee:


----------



## jolou

well i dont think i will have a problem checking harrison moves 10 separate times in a day, he is constantly moving! oh god im dreading him learning to crawl and stuff now lol sophie was bad enough and she didnt move half as much lol im tempted to try measure my own FH but not sure how far up id be measuring lol

and yep probably best to steer clear of your nan for the time being, try googling it maybe.


----------



## jolou

Widger said:


> You know what Hope&Faith, my mum threw her 'kick chart' out of the window when she had my sister. She said that my sis hardly moved at all and it was stressing her out. She's now 19!! :haha:
> 
> Wow - I've just seen my little widger kick out a foot or something, then next thing I know there is a whole body movement from the right to left hand side. So funny :yipee:


haha i love seeing my belly do that! its like something out of alien or something lol i sit there for ages watching it


----------



## Windmills

I have a weird stabby pain in the top of my left foot. I've been trying to ignore it and thinking it'd get better, but it's been about 2 weeks now and it's still really sore :shrug: I actually think it's getting worse, I'm starting to limp :lol:


----------



## jolou

is it by the nail?


----------



## Windmills

Nope, it's like.. at the top in the middle, kind of half way between my ankle and my toes! It doesn't really hurt when I'm sitting down, only when I walk! Any ideas Dr Jo? :D


----------



## MartaMi

I'm officially off to third tri now. I don't even know if to be happy or sad because I really want to have my baby but in the other hand I don't want to give birth.
Anyway, it's Janno' birthday today and the timing with my third tri is really good :winkwink:


----------



## abz

enjoy it marta. most of us are already posting over there i think :)

am watching the skiing in the winter olympics and was thinking of you and your skiing, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

Thanks abz, great to hear you were thinking of me :winkwink:
Actually I was lazy today. Skipped skiing with older students, so did only 6km. And I'm not going running today either cause we're celebrating. Shame on me :blush:


----------



## jolou

well dr jo was goin to say maybe an ingrown toenail lol but i have no idea, i had what felt like a trapped nerve a few months back, everytime i bent my foot a certain way it would hurt like mad lol.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I also have a lazy baby.. there is no way that I feel ten movements a day unless I count every movement!!! Please don't tell me I have more worrying to do!! :wacko:

See you over in third tri Marta!! :)


----------



## Windmills

Well Dr Jo, I may have to go to a real doctor then! :lol:


----------



## jolou

yes i concur u go to a real dr lol


----------



## Windmills

I've got heartburn.
And I don't want to go to work tomorrow. 
Andddd.. er. I'm in third tri tomorrow, but I don't like the 3rd tri May thread! xx


----------



## jolou

lol why not, i think we need to start typing our stuff there instead of here soon, fill it up with more food talk :)

eeww heartburn! i just have some of asdas own antiacid tablets seems to work a treat for me


----------



## Windmills

I quite agree! We need to transfer the food talk soon.. there aren't many of us actually left here are there! Abz will be moving over a couple of days after me, and so will PG! 
I can't believe you're going to have Harrison here in 10 weeks though Jo! xx


----------



## jolou

i know its so scary! plus the consultant said last time i seen her wew ill see the 6th april when il go in which is usually a week early but if he is big or something might be earlier....arghhhhhh lol


----------



## Windmills

How big was Sophie? I think my baby's going to be massive for some reason!x


----------



## jolou

she was 8 llb 2 oz cant remember her length tho, she was the smallest of the babies in my family tho,


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, I wonder how big Harrison will be! Is he big atm do you know? :)


----------



## jolou

no idea the MW has never mentioned it, according to scans he has always been spot on but he might be long, im tall(ish) 5ft8 mark is 6ft2, his sister is tall and his parents, as is my sister, shes 5ft10...my aunts are 6ft lol sophie is normal height for her age tho cos her dad is only 5ft10 himself... oh god im gonna have a giant


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: You're going to have a toddler!
Saying that, I might too.. I'm only 5'5" but my Mum is 5'11" and my Dad is 6'3"! (No idea what happened to me!) Vinny is 6'1" so not THAT tall but not little either!


----------



## jolou

lol never know they might turn out just right then have growth spurts when born lol


----------



## Windmills

Let's hope so :lol:


----------



## Frufru

Evening ladies,

You have been chatty - and hungry :winkwink:

I had a bit of a funny turn at work yesterday where I came over really hot, short of breath and dizzy :wacko: I had been having really horrid cramps all over my belly and torso all day which ended up making me really nauseous :( I felt dreadful last night and ended up staying at home today. I am not sure if I have some kind of virus or maybe my body is just overwhelmed and I needed to have a proper rest :shrug: I am feeling a bit better now but think I will take tomorrow off too.

Growth charts? My MW has not even mentioned them. She did get the tape measure out when she was feeling my belly but when I checked my notes under FH it said "see dates" :shrug: 

Babies in mine and OH's families seem to be long skinny and generally 7 1/2 lb or below so you know it will be just my luck for our little one to be a beefcake :rofl:

Jo I can't believe Harrison is coming in 10weeks :shock: Where has the time gone?

I have been following the third tri thread but I am like Katie and like it here a bit too much :blush:

Righto - just wanted to nip in and say hi, off to bed for an early night. :hugs: to you all and your LO's


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! 

I like hanging out in 2nd tri to ... I think it makes me feel like I have alot more time to do everything before the baby is going to arrive! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## abz

good morning everyone :)

i like it in here as i know everyone whereas there are so many people in third tri that appeared there without being in here. it seems like going into a room full of strangers, ha. still if we shifted our little clique over there i'm sure we'd fit right in :)

i'm hoping i'm going to have a long and skinny baby. oh is skinny and 6 foot 2. i'm about 5 foot 6-7ish (nobody that measured my height could really agree). i have no idea how big i would have been as i was born 5 weeks early by caesarean as my mum has an artificial heart valve. she was in hospital for over half her pregnancy as they had to change her heart drugs to ones on a drip so they wouldn't harm me. i was 5lb 4. isn't that quite big for 5 weeks early? or is that small? i really have no clue, ha. then it was a big deal. five weeks early now probably wouldn't be quite as dangerous.

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning!!

Abz... you are in work early again!?

I also like it here on the 2nd tri May babies thread and had intended on staying on here until everyone moved over to the dark side!!

And.... it's only bl**dy Friday!! :yipee::dance::headspin::fool::wohoo:


----------



## abz

i'm always at work by 7 if thomas is working as it's quicker to get here an hour early than faff with buses to get here an hour later. i'd probably have to leave at the same time. so i sit here with brekkie instead. work 8-6 four days a week :) long days but it means i work a full week's hours but get three days off. 

i too can't wait for the end of today!!

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

:wohoo: It's Friday! And I'm officially 3rd tri today :wacko: I don't want to go, that's where babies are born!


----------



## jolou

morning.

i think me and my sis were rather long...she was a fatty tho sooo cute when u see the pics, she was 9llb 12, mums first was over 10llb something or other and he was a boy, my cousin james was also 9llb 12 omg harrison is gonna take after them i just know it lol oh well who cares as long as they are healthy..but then again im not having to push this one out lol

not sure what to do with myself today, im already dressed and sophie is up getting dressed (so that will take an hour with her room left like a bomb) as long as i set the clothes out for her she likes being independent and getting dressed herself, Mark is on half day today which means he will be home by 1ish, i like him having half days when we have things to do but there isnt anything we need to do and ive only had one lazy day this week! now im gonna have to look like i actually do something when he is at work ;) so the ironing board will be out and il make sure i look sooo soo tired lol


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: at you making yourself busy and tired Jo! Although that's my intention too when I finish work (which is 3 weeks today!!!)


----------



## jolou

ofc i wont actually be doing anything to make me tired ;) i just do it to make him feel bad lol omg im horrid but its his own fault, he doesnt seem to understand why i get tired, last week he actually said that he can understand me being more tired this week cos soph is home all day (ive actually not felt as tired, not fallen asleep on the sofa once lol) but doesnt see why i get so tired when she is at school most the day normally... im like because i have to get up early to make sure she is ready, which is a job in itself as she messes about when we need to be quick so by 9am i am pooped, then i come home, either go get some shopping or do what ever is needed around the house (albeit half heartedly lol) or drive half an hour to mums take her out shopping drive back intime to get soph from school at 3pm, sophie is usually hyper coming out of school and just watching her wares me out lol then start tea just before mark is home. i think he thinks i just sit doing nothing when in reality i do that for a couple of hours then potter about the house having a brew now and then... PLUS IM GROWING HIS CHILD WHO SEEMS TO ENJOY BEATING MUMMY UP ALOT! lol

oh dear i ranted...can u tell ive not had my morning cuppa yet


----------



## abz

congrats on third tri katie :)

well jo. i don't do any of that. and i'm shattered. i mean, i am working full time, but i sit down all day, ha. even more so now that i've basically been banned from moving. so have no excuse except for being out the house for a long time every day :) but i'm SHATTERED. i get home and all i want to do is collapse with my book. i don't cook, i don't clean, i don't do anything. OH does all that and his working day is as long as mine and he does 5 of them!! oh god. i'm such a crap wife!! of course this hasn't always been the case. but i just don't have any energy at the mo.

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats on 3rd tri Katie!!

Ditto to everything Abz said... although I do clean (I am a bit of a clean freak!!)


----------



## Windmills

I'm another clean freak- and I'm going mad for the smell of bleach atm! My Mum can't wait for me to finish work, it'll be like having a maid again :lol: Before I started here and after I finished at F&B, I used to do all the cleaning, washing, drying, ironing, load and unload the dishwasher, cook dinner and clean up afterwards- she loved it :lol: And I'm one of those cranks that has to REALLY clean the bathroom and kitchen everyday aswell!


----------



## Frufru

katie_xx said:


> I'm officially 3rd tri today :wacko: I don't want to go, that's where babies are born!

:rofl: :haha:

Feeling a lot more like my usual self today :thumbup: LO was really quiet all day yesterday and has perked up again today so I think the rest and extra sleep yesterday seems to have done LO and I both the world of good. I am due in work today, however, whilst I feel well enough to get out of bed and move around the house I don't know I could hack a full day of work so I am going to stay home again. Hopefully I will be super-rested and ready for work again on Monday.

Abz - the pregnancy week-by-week booklet that came in my Bounty pack reckons that 5lb is about right for a baby at 35w. 

I have to say I consider myself lucky as my OH has been really understanding about my tiredness. However, it would be hard for him not too when he has seen me go from being fine one minute to literally passing out, not being able to hold a conversation in the space of 15mins - swiftly followed by him putting me to bed :blush:

I think the fact I give him daily updates on what I can and can't do anymore physically helps :winkwink:


----------



## abz

my OH has been a total sweetie about it. but then it isn't like he's been doing any more than the bare minimum either. he's been off for a fortnight and the house is a tip!! i hate it but start doing it, my pelvis kills me and then i fall asleep :S


----------



## jolou

i have to nag my OH to do stuff, ive told him that i cant be bending over to do the bath anymore...i came home from my weekend away to find it cleaned, then i found out he got him mum round..how embarrassing is that!


----------



## abz

oh dear :S that's rather humiliating... was he not embarrassed? my mum would have told me to sod off if i'd invited her over solely to clean the bath, hee.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I've told hubby I should no longer be hoovering the the hope that he might volunteer... is that bad!? :blush::haha:


----------



## abz

nope :D and don't wait for him to volunteer!! ha.


----------



## jolou

he asked her round for advice on this mark we have struggled to get off the bath, i had tried normal bathroom cleaner, cream cleaner and bleach, she ended up using cilit bang (my next option anyway) and decided to clean the whole bath... seriously i was like oh my god what a mummies boy!

well he is home and under orders to play with sophie on the wii whilst i have a cuppa and go on comp lol thing is he is so competitive and doesnt understand raving rabbids so gets annoyed lol im sat here saying calm it down ya big kid lol


----------



## abz

i got some of that and oh my god the smell!! the bathroom has never looked so good but the smell made me gag so OH had to do it. and the fumes made him all light headed so he forbade me from using it again!! ha.


----------



## jolou

hahaha im glad i was away then ;) we only have a diddy bathroom so dread to think what the smell was like.

i have a new fave drink atm! nescafe Irish cream cappuccino, they were on offer for 1.50 a box in tesco last week so bought some, they have now all gone! omg they are lovely, not the best thing to be drinking but oh well lol


----------



## abz

oh dear. don't let my OH hear you. he's bailey's mad. and only drinks cappuccinos as coffee and his tummy don't mix very well, ha. i may have to get him some as a pressie :)


----------



## Frufru

Cilit bang is awesome! It is pretty much the only thing that gets the water marks off my shower screen.

However, like you Abz, I find the fumes a bit overpowering now so OH has said he will take over bath and shower cleaning duties :thumbup: and I will stick to basin and toilet cleaning.

I hope you are having a nice chill Jo :)


----------



## jolou

chillin as much as u can when u have a grown man and a 5 yr old playing computer games and the grown up wont let the kid win ;) its rather funny to watch...i keep thinking omg there will another one here soon lol


----------



## abz

ha. well i can't clean the toilet either. i am assuming it's a psychological reaction with being sick so much, but if i lean over the loo, i start gagging. regardless of how clean it is. so that's out. OH hates cleaning the loo too though :)


and on that note. mmmmmmmmmmmini cheddars :D


----------



## Frufru

Jo - give Sophie a couple of years and she will be better at all the games than your OH anyway and will be able to win on her own :winkwink:

Toilets to mini-cheddars :saywhat: you do make me chuckle Abz :lol:

OH brought home so lovely fresh bread at lunchtime so I had a lovely sandwich accompanied by my favorite thai sweet chilli sensations Mmmmmm! He also brough home a tub of Ben and Jerries choc fudge brownie - I am trying to pretend it does not exist :rolleyes:

All this cleaning and bathroom talk has made me want a bath so I have popped the water heating on and this I shall jump in the tub in a bit. LO will be pleased - she loves it when I run the bath water :cloud9:


----------



## abz

hey. it's been a long day :D

good luck with trying to forget that ice cream :D

i get to leave soon. in a minute. wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo :D


----------



## jolou

woooohooo abz on getting to go home :)

waiting for mark to come back from the chippy yummmy


----------



## Windmills

I'm having chippy too :happydance: Chinese banquet though, which I gather isn't really 'chippy' outside Liverpoool?


----------



## Pussy Galore

After a slight deviation on cleaning talk.. it is nice to see we are back on food!! :haha:

We were thinking chippy for tea too :)


----------



## jolou

well the chippy by me is a chinese really and do the best sweet and sour ever


----------



## Windmills

Yay I'm glad it's not true! My Mum told me that outside Liverpool a chippy is just like.. fish and chips! She's Scottish though so maybe that's why!
There was a wire in my dinner :(


----------



## Frufru

A wire in your dinner :growlmad: good grief :growlmad:

I hope you have taken it back and made a fuss - you must be able to get at least a couple of free meals out of that.

My bath was super-lovely. LO has since repositioned and is kicking me directly in the vagina (otherwise known as frufru according to a third tri thread :blush:) Lets hope she turns overnight - I have a two hour drive in the morning and could do without LO kicking me in the nethers while I am driving :rolleyes:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Frufru said:


> A wire in your dinner :growlmad: good grief :growlmad:
> 
> I hope you have taken it back and made a fuss - you must be able to get at least a couple of free meals out of that.
> 
> My bath was super-lovely. LO has since repositioned and is kicking me directly in the vagina (otherwise known as frufru according to a third tri thread :blush:) Lets hope she turns overnight - I have a two hour drive in the morning and could do without LO kicking me in the nethers while I am driving :rolleyes:

:rofl:

Well ladies sadly I do have a UTI :cry: and didn't really want to post anywhere else for advice..

My test came back negative last week but today I had been to the loo so many times and had a little pain, I called in at the GP on the way home to make an appt and the GP actually agreed to see me straightaway because he had a cancellation!!

He tested another sample and said it was probable that I had a UTI but that it was not definite! However his preference was to prescribe antibiotics rather than wait until Monday to take a sample to the hospital for testing.

So now I am on antibiotics (nitrofurantoin/macrodantin) and worrying a little. I appreciate that UTI's are common in pregnancy but I have never had one before and haven't taken any medication in this pregnancy and am worried about the affects on LO.

Anyone else had to take these tablets before?

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Frufru

Oh PG I am sorry you are not well :hugs:

FX'd I have not had anything like this so do not really have any advice. I am sure your GP would not prescribe anything that could harm your LO.

Sam9kids has posted on third tri about UTI's quite recently - maybe send her a pm?

As for the whole vagina-frufru thing - honestly I could have died of embarassment :haha:


----------



## jolou

lol frufru have u named yourself after the vagina? :) i was reading that before and seen it was posted about calling it a frufru i chuckled and thought of you

as for the uti thing, ive not had any during pregnancy *touch wood* but like frufru has said im sure the doc wont prescribe anything that would harm you pg.

and katie! a wire in your food! complain complain complain!


----------



## jolou

ive stupidly let soph stay up tonight since mark has gone out and she has fallen asleep on the sofa, i have no idea how im gonna get her up the stairs cos if i wake her she gets reallly freaky and panicy...im sure she has a screw loose somewhere lol


----------



## Frufru

Well I hope you have all had a good day - it has been quiet in here so I guess we must have all been busy.

I have to say I have never ever heard of frufru as a slang name for the vagina - clearly if I had I would not have chosen it as my username :dohh: Fru is a nickname my mum used to call me when I was little and I had to use more than 3 letters in my username so just repeated it.

We popped to ikea today and picked up a chest of drawers for LO's room, among other things! We met up with BIL, SIL in our niece which was lovely - we saw them before Christmas and their LO has grown loads and is just delightful :mrgreen:

So tomorrows task will be to watch OH put the chest of drawers together :haha:


----------



## jolou

tbh frufru i hadnt heard it either nicknamed that lol

not been too busy today but my lordy i feel tired.


----------



## Missy86

Not long now and we are all in 3rd tri yayyy


----------



## jolou

woooohooo


----------



## insomnimama

I'm going to stick around till Friday, at which point I'll be "fake third tri", i.e. thirteen weeks till baby is born. But I've posted in the third tri thread, and it is looking up since you all started talking about food there. I was a bit put off at first what with the OP starting the thread so early and saying she didn't like 2nd tri (WHAT'S WRONG WITH US :rofl: ) but it seems more welcoming over there of late.


----------



## Missy86

insomnimama said:


> I'm going to stick around till Friday, at which point I'll be "fake third tri", i.e. thirteen weeks till baby is born. But I've posted in the third tri thread, and it is looking up since you all started talking about food there. I was a bit put off at first what with the OP starting the thread so early and saying she didn't like 2nd tri (WHAT'S WRONG WITH US :rofl: ) but it seems more welcoming over there of late.

Yes I agree its been a bit of a downer in here of late


----------



## insomnimama

No I mean more welcoming in there than it used to be, not more welcoming than in here. I suspect this board is growing quiet because so many people have already reached third tri :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im still sticking around ... just having a manic weekend! I have a four year old under my feet who is insiting on doing anything and everything. I was planning on getting the first coat of paint in the nursery today but looks like thats not going to happen! 

Im going to see my mum sing tonight in Birmingham, very excited but I will be so tired afterwards think I will prob fall asleep on the way home! Hope everyone is ok x xx x


----------



## jolou

im hangin in both still :)


----------



## Frufru

Hello Ladies,

I hope you are all enjoying your Sunday.

Being due 31st May I am one of the last few May Mummies so I have stayed here so far.

I had a busy morning finding homes for all the lovely things I bought yesterday whilst my homemade muffins were cooking :thumbup: Then this afternoon OH and I went into the city to look at prams/pushchairs and I think we have a winner :happydance:

At the moment we are thinking we will get the Obaby Zezu pramette. I have been reading up on all the prams everyone else has and is getting and I really like the sound of this one. It is suitable from birth and can be switched from a carrycot to buggy style without adding on different bits of kit, plus it can be rear or front facing which I really like. They stock it in our local Boots so we went in and had a play with it and I think it will be just the job for us. It is £249 in Boots, however, I can get it online for about £200 and it should see LO through to age 3 if needs be :thumbup:

The drawers in LO's room remain un-assembled due to the impromptu shopping trip but they can wait another week. I am on late shifts most of this week so I could assemble the drawers myself one morning and leave the main structure for OH when he has time hmmmm that might be an option. As you can tell I am a little desperate to get them up so I can start washing and putting away all the lovely things I have bought :mrgreen:

So overall it has been a pretty productive weekend - the weird nausea, cramps and exhaustion I had last week seems to have stayed away which is great.

I hope you had a nice time with your Mum Hope&Faith

Have a lovely evening everyone x


----------



## Frufru

Oh and I forgot to say............


:happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::loopy::smug::happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::loopy::smug:
Double digits for me today
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​


----------



## Missy86

Frufru said:


> Oh and I forgot to say............
> 
> 
> :happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::loopy::smug::happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::loopy::smug:
> Double digits for me today
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​

Yay hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> lol frufru have u named yourself after the vagina? :) i was reading that before and seen it was posted about calling it a frufru i chuckled and thought of you
> 
> as for the uti thing, ive not had any during pregnancy *touch wood* but like frufru has said im sure the doc wont prescribe anything that would harm you pg.
> 
> and katie! a wire in your food! complain complain complain!

:rofl:

.. in our neck of woods we used to call them foo foos!!!

I've had a few comments about my user name from those who don't know that PG was an infamous Bond girl!!! :haha:

Anyway... back from my wknd away in London and had a fab time, but we were a little too tired for The Baby Show today and only ended up staying about two hours!! Lots to see and buy but the discounts didn't amount to much so I'm not sure I would go again!

Officially in 3rd tri today!!! :happydance: but will hang around here until we are all in 3rd tri cos I love this thread!! :blush:

Hope everyone is well and had a good wknd :)


----------



## abz

howdy chaps. hope everyone had a good weekend?

PG i've sent you a private message :)

i did almost nothing all weekend. i'm so shattered today. i couldn't sleep last night. kept thinking about the fact that i really should confront my boss today about him being an arse and find out if there's actually a reason. if i'm doing something wrong then i would rather know about it. but i'm kakking it!!

abz xx


----------



## jolou

morning! not had a very busy weekend really, probably been more busy this morning than i have all weekend lol but im so pooped, you would think after a quiet weekend id be fresh as a daisy lol i think its watching sophie run around like a nutter that wares me out lol

have my mw appointment this morning, i officially get told my gt test was fine and also get the results of the other blood tests. im gonna mention to her about my breathing aswel, im sure its not normal how out of breath i get, just turning over in bed has my chest feeling really tight. from around 8 last night i was getting BHs every half hour-40 min, alll night and this morning aswel, one lot of them was rather uncomfortable and felt like a period pain and bubs has been rather quiet this morning just the odd kick, trying to get all fussy about it and assume he is sleeping lol but il mention that aswel to MW.

yay frufru on double digits!!


----------



## Windmills

Happy double digits Frufru! Not long til we're all over in 3rd tri now :wacko: 
I'm staaarving!


----------



## abz

am just tucking into my bran flakes after my super kindly brought milk in for me :)

already had my banana so it's a bit plain, but may perk me up a bit. all i want to do is zzzzz. must have had maybe 5 hours of sleep last night, and i must have woken at least once an hour during that. feel like a zombie!!


----------



## Windmills

I had a banana just before, it was gross :sick: I actually really don't like bananas unless they're on cereal, so not sure why I ate it. 
I've got an apple that I really want but I'm soo paranoid about eating loud!


----------



## Windmills

Oh and I'm worried about movement :( I've posted a thread in third tri if anyone fancies giving me a bit of advice!


----------



## Moongirl

hi everyone!

Good luck with your boss Abz!

Katie, i'm sure your little one will be fine - will go and read your thread in a mo, but :hugs: anyway!

Me and hubby went away for the weekend, what a result! I'd booked a good deal on a nice-ish hotel (3*) for his birthday... anyway they phoned the night before and told us they'd over booked and were putting us in another hotel. Gutted!! I'm rubbish at complaining, but hubby is a pro :winkwink: and he managed to get them to move us to this big fancy 4* country house hotel on the same deal and it was beautiful!! and it's sooo much better when it's a bargain ;) So we had a lovely weekend, went out walking and exploring in the sunshine and ate about twice my body weight :haha: 

Oh and i'm double digits too! :happydance: congrats to us frufru!!!

Hope you're all doing well today!
:hugs:


----------



## abz

sounds like your weekend was lovely honey :)

my boss isn't coming in today now. he's in tomorrow though so will see how we go. so far he seems to be being nicer to me, maybe he's just been really stressed or something? will see how i feel about it tomorrow in any case.

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

Happy double digits Frufru! :happydance:

Good luck with your boss Abz :hugs:

OH has an interview today- really for a job to bring in some cash till he can get established in the field he wants, but anyway, we need the cash so have our fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## Pussy Galore

insomnimama said:


> Happy double digits Frufru! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck with your boss Abz :hugs:
> 
> OH has an interview today- really for a job to bring in some cash till he can get established in the field he wants, but anyway, we need the cash so have our fingers tightly crossed.

Hope the interview goes well for OH insomnimama :)

Congrats on double digits Moongirl and Frufru :happydance:

And Abz... I do hope it all goes well with your Boss tomorrow.. do keep us posted :hugs:

Katie... will pop over to third tri and have a look.. I've had lots of movement advice lately!! :blush:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies just thought I would pop in as I have been a bit quiet recently! 

Hope everyone is ok. Im starting to get a little more movement now I can actually feel parts of her rolling about, its really nice to be able to feel her! 

How is everyone? We must nearly all be in third tri! I am trying to convince OH to paint the nursery this week during evenings so we can put the radiator up at the weekend! I cant wait to put my cot up! so exciting! 

x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning everyone...

Another week and then we are all in third tri :happydance:

Hubby and I plan on finishing the nursery this wknd (is that super organised or fairly typical I wonder!?)

I also had a little play with the pram at the weekend :blush: Ever since we got it I have been struggling to collapse the base whereas hubby can do it one handed and with little effort! Well I finally have the knack but am glad I've had a few practices to save any embarrassment at Sainsburys!!!

Other than that... not much else to report... although I did have a choccy croissant for brekkie! :blush: Will have a healthy lunch I promise!!


----------



## Frufru

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well work seems to be much busier over the last week or so which means less time for BnB BOO! So for the moment I am concentrating on keeping up with the May threads when I do get on here. 

I have to say being busy at work does make the days go quicker though. I have booked all my holiday and mat leave with my manager now so my last day will be 23/04/2010 (8 weeks and 6 days away :thumbup:) He confirmed it has all been approved yesterday then announced that due to the BHs for the rest of the year I still had another 5 days holiday to take :happydance: Rather than finish another week earlier I have asked to book off random days between now and my end date  if it is all approved this week is my last 5 day week :yipee: 

Moongirl  congratulations on your double digits too :yipee: :hugs: It sounds like you had a lovely weekend too :thumbup:

PG  I hope you are feeling a bit better and your anti-biotics are starting to work. I love it that you have been training yourself in the way of buggy collapse and assembly  I think I shall have to do the same thing when I eventually get mine.

Insomnimama  How did Insomnipapas interview go? Oh and did he get his exam results yet?

Hope&Faith  maybe you could bribe OH with food to get him to paint the nursery :winkwink: I am glad that LO is starting to move around a bit more for you. After my LOs growth spurt last week sometimes when she kicks me now I actually let out a little verbal exclamation as it is such a strong movement it really surprises me  I am such a silly one :dohh:

Abz  I hope that you get things sorted with your boss and that you slept a bit better last night.

Well I am glad that you and your LOs all seem to be doing so well. Have a good day :hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

hey guys!

yay for extra holidays frufru - that's lovely!! i'm thinking about taking a day a week off come march too so i can slow down a bit! mind you i'd prefer to take fridays to get a longer weekend but my antenatal classes are going to be on thursday afternoons so might take 2 half days while they're running. Has anyone else booked/started classes yet?

You all sound so organised on the nursery front! i have a cot (erm, it's up the loft :winkwink:) but that's it. Really will start soon. I can't believe we're all nearly in 3rd tri. May babies will be here before we know it :haha:

PG i really want a chocolate croissant now.... must be time to go rummage in the cupboards for some alternative chocolate goodies :)

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I need to book my antenatal classes :dohh: I always forget because I'm at work all day and they're closed by the time I get in.. I'm off tomorrow so I'll be phoning then! I think they only run for 3 weeks but not how often? When is everyone else (those of you who're going!) thinking of starting? I think maybe about 34 weeks?


----------



## Pussy Galore

Frufru... the pram took serious practice!!! I struggled that much I even had to look on youtube to see how it was done!! Hubby came up to see what all the noise and banging was and did it first time which made it even more frustrating but all sorted now!!!

I am also now on the second course of antibiotics because the first lot didn't appear to be working. Fingers crossed these ones work! On the plus side hubby has now agreed that we can have a fetal well being scan at 30 weeks cos I was worrying about taking medication in pregnancy! We debated having a a 4D scan but have decided to go for the much cheaper option!!

Moongirl.. the choccy croissant was lovely but I am already hungry again and about to have some mid morning porridge!! :)

Katie.. I am booked on the NHS PCT classes on 17 April which I guess will be about 35 wks so that sounds about right!


----------



## jolou

katie i hadned my forms in to the MW yesterday for my antenatal classes, so not sure when mine is yet


----------



## Moongirl

i was told the NHS ones i'm looking at would start on 1st april so i'll be about 32 weeks? but they run for 4 weeks so the next round would be pushing my luck i guess :)


----------



## jolou

mine might start in a few weeks then.. i hope they are better than 5 yrs ago, they only told us what i learnt doing child development for gcse lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

Our PCT used to do three ante natal classes over a period of three weeks but they have now condensed that into one day on a Saturday (which hubby is more than pleased about!)

I have no idea as to what to expect to be honest!!


----------



## abz

hi guys. looks like you are all doing well :D

i'm terrible at pushchairs and things. my best mate has the one i'm getting and she has shown me how to do it numerous times and i forget every one!!

boss is in with me today but seems to be in a much better mood so will see how we go. i don't want to cause a fuss if he was being snippish due to being stressed. will see what transpires... might have a word just to check but like i say. don't want to rock the boat unless it's necessary...


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all! Insomnipapa has to take his exam a third (and final) time. :cry: 
The interview went okay, but we won't be hearing anything for at least a week. Meanwhile, the English school hasn't yet called back so he can't start lessons to improve his English either. Also Insomnikid is having difficulty with schoolwork. I feel like I am stuck... :hissy: I just want SOMETHING to go right for SOMEBODY. 

In any case, I have a nice mommies and babies lunch in the neighbourhood to look forward to in an hour so at least will be able to see some friendly faces. Plus I have started buying Very Tiny Baby Clothes as my "source" for baby clothes (my godson's mama) will be moving so we're on our own for clothing this one. :rofl: It's been a lot of fun, actually. Though I'm a little sick of yellow / green / orange, TBH.


----------



## abz

woohoo!! sorry. just a quick one. i spoke with my boss and he said he wasn't annoyed with me or how i was doing my job. just that we all have a lot of wasted time that we spend online and we could be furthering our skills in that time. and he gets frustrated that we aren't going to be able to go on and get better jobs, but he can't ask us to do it because it's not part of our jobs to... etc etc. and that he's been really stressed and he's not very good at communicating things. but that nothing is wrong. and we came up with some extra project work i could be doing before i leave, given that i said i didn't feel i could start a massive project when i was leaving so shortly as i would have to document everything for someone else to finish and it's difficult to take over someone else's programming. but something i wrote a while back needs updating so i can write that in a new programming language i've wanted to learn for a while. so i'm feeling all energised and doing things now. i'll probably regret that tomorrow. ha. but for now, woo. so i'm much happier in knowing that i'm not doing anything wrong and he isn't mad with me :) had a good long chat. like i said, he's a really nice guy, so i didn't want to make waves without there being a reason. but i wanted to know if i was doing something wrong so that i could correct it :)

right. relief rant over :) have just realised that i still have half a subway sandwich from lunch that i didn't finish and i totally forgot about it :S so nom nom nom :D

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

that's great Abz - glad you got it all sorted out! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Frufru

Hiya,

I am sorry to hear Insomnipapa has to re-take the exam :sad1: I shall keep my fingers crossed for him for the next one and the interview outcome.

Abz - I am glad you had a good chat with your boss and all is well :thumbup:

My MW says that the antenatal class I will be offered is condensed into one day long session that runs on the first Sunday of every month - the idea is you go the month before you are due. As I am due end of May I am not sure if I will be included in the April or May one :shrug:

I am already doing a pregnancy yoga class weekly and start my 5 week hypnobirthing class tomorrow so I feel as though I am doing something to prepare.

The doula I am considering is still available on my due date but I am still waiting for her to send all her info through before we meet up so I can decide if she is the one for me. I hope she sends the info soon as although it is still a while until my due date if for any reason I don't decide to use her there is not much time for me to find someone else. I know a few other people due around the same dates as me that are considering doula's so I worry no-one would be able to take me on at such short notice. blah blah blah


----------



## insomnimama

Insomnitoddler took his first four steps on his own today! (Well, two steps and then another two steps). Insomnipapa got to see his first two and I was so happy for him. :cloud9:
The universe has answered my request to have something go right for somebody. :rofl: 

If it's anything like crawling we won't see any more for a few weeks and then he will be off and running. :cloud9:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies!

I'm so sorry that Insomnipapa has to retake his exam... fingers crossed everything goes OK :)

Abz.. glad things seem to be resolved with your Boss.. and I hope you enjoyed the rest of your late lunch!!?

Frufru.. it sounds as it your PCT run a similar ante natal class to ours, only ours run every Saturday although we only attend one class. Mine is about 4/5weeks before my due date (that sounds scary!!)

Ooh... just realised we have another night of child birth stories at 9pm :haha:


----------



## abz

ha. i look forward to hearing all about the programme again :D

sorry to hear about the exam insomnimama. great news on your son's first steps :D

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im looking forward to the programme at 9! 

Im doing NCT classes and they start in about 2 weeks so I will be 31 weeks but I am quite happy I will have all the information! After all the excitement of thinking OH was starting the nursery no such luck! Maybe he will start tomorrow or maybe I should just start painting random bits of wall! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## jolou

hey all wooohoo its tuesday night and its babies being born night lol im also sat watching jo frost (supernanny) extreme parental guide, so far she has quized some girls aged 6-13 about weight and how they look, a fair amount of the 6 yr olds thought they were bigger than what they were and wanted to be 2 sizes smaller! its rather disturbing thinking sophie is around that age...

glad you sorted things out with your boss abz :)


woohoo for first steps insomni!!! but sorry your OH had to re-take an exam, had the same myself with mark and his CIPD 3rd time lucky worked for him tho x


----------



## jolou

damn double posts


----------



## DWandMJ

Ok ladies, I've lurked until the end.... I'm off to the third tri thread! I've hit 27 weeks!


----------



## insomnimama

Aww thanks Jolou. Really hope third time lucky works for IP as well... 
Can't sleep. Have been terribly hormonal these past few days and am finding it hard to cope with unemployment / IK's problems at school / pregnancy / IP's exam / etc etc.

Have picked fights (arguments) all day with IP who was foolish enough to engage me in them, not realizing that the pregnant lady is always supposed to win. :rofl: 

None of my real-life friends have these problems and I feel very alone :cry:

It was really nice to see IT start walking today and I am trying to focus on the positive but I don't do very well in winter at the best of times and I find it even harder when I am stuck indoors and can't do any of the fun stuff (tobogganing, skating, etc.) and my warmest coats don't even fit me :hissy: :rofl: 

Okay am done whining now. Had better be done, or something REALLY terrible will happen just to show me how good I've got it.


----------



## abz

wow it's quite in here. has everyone disbanded?


----------



## Moongirl

hi! i'm here!!

trying desperately to focus on work.... what a day!! Still not sleeping well due to ribs, which is total pants. I'm so grumpy when i'm tired :haha: Then to make it worse it was snowing really heavily (still is!!) and then, to top it off, the pipe to the outside tap had frozen and burst!! argghh. So poor hubby froze his hands off at 8 am this morning trying to fix it - ended up having to go to B&Q to try and get something to work, but it's not use! Hubby had to get off to work so i haven't had a shower (nice) and have various vessels filled with water to keep me going for the day! So all in all a bit of a stressful start to the day :haha: ah well, at least it was outside and not in!! 

how's everyone else doing today? 

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I've had a quiet little day of cleaning and eating :lol: Enjoyed the peace- well, peace compared to being at work! My little brother decided this morning he couldn't possibly go to school because he had an awful headache AND he couldn't find his tie. For some reason my Mum let him stay off :dohh: He does it whenever me and Vinny have a day off though, think he feels like he's missing out otherwise :lol:


----------



## abz

hey guys. sorry to hear about the burst pipe moongirl. hopefully you'll get it sorted soon :D

i bought a purple pushchair on a whim today. i meant to get the black one. but when it came to ordering it i decided black was boring and got the purple one?? doh!! really hope i don't regret it when i see it when it arrives :S


----------



## Moongirl

well i'm cheering myself up with a nice healthy orange and a crepe filled with nutella :)

i really love the purply coloured icandy cherry - so i'm sure your pram'll be fab!! hey, it's purple, what's not to love??

enjoy your day off katie! got anything special planned or just chilling out?

x


----------



## hope&faith09

Abz i love that purple pushchair! I wanted a purple one but it was cheaper if i got the one i have in black and red but im very annoyed as i could of got it cheaper if i bought it now!


----------



## abz

ha. am glad the general consensus isn't that i'm crazy :D

can't wait for it to turn up now!! that's so silly!! ha. 

abz xx


----------



## jolou

oh no i want nutella on toast now!! :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies!!

Have you seen the thread on 3rd tri about TK Maxx online? I just bought some stair gates for £9 each!! A bit premature I know, but I couldn't resist a bargain!! :haha:


----------



## jolou

i took a peek, was tempted on the bedding!!


----------



## abz

i am fuming!!

i went to toys r us and bought a car seat. i couldn't find anyone to fit it for me but there was a leaflet attached to the car seat saying which cars it fitted in. i bought it and when i picked it up i asked the chap if he could confirm it. he said if the leaflet said it fit then it would be fine. thomas calls there after work to get someone to try it. it doesn't fit without buying the base for another £35. fine thinks i. we'll return it. oh. can't. their policy doesn't allow you. nobody told me this. apparently there are signs but they must be teeny because neither myself, nor my best mate, who must have been there about four times recently to look at car seats and push chairs saw them. so i rang them and told them that the leaflet attached to the car seat specifies that it should fit my car. this refers to the base, but it doesn't say that anywhere. in fact nowhere is a base mentioned. i get treated like an imbecile. speak to the manager who says there is a picture of the seat going into a base nearby!! wtf!!?! and that i just spoke to a warehouse guy when picking up the seat and he isn't qualified to give me advice (how am i supposed to know that) and that the baby area was being staffed by three people this morning (well fuck knows where they were then!!) i'm so angry at myself for not double checking like i usually do. but even more angry that i didn't get an apology for such a horrid experience and was treated like an absolute idiot by all concerned when i asked and was given bad information. i'll be writing to head office about it. and sod them if they think they are getting the other £35 off me. i'm going to halfords.

right. rant over. i may have made a really stupid mistake. but i don't deserve to be treated like that. i'm going back to my beans on toast :)

abz xx


----------



## jolou

id be fuming too, defo write to HO and say their signage (if any) needs to be better and there was no staff around for you to ask even tho they said there was 3 ment to be there


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep I agree Abz... write to HO and complain. That is really poor service..

Hope the food helps!! :haha:


----------



## abz

food always helps :D it's already gone!! ha. my mum has insisted on giving me the extra money for the base, even though i tried to refuse it. she was paying for the car seat and pushchair and my mistake totally blew the budget, ha. but i have come to terms with it now. am still going to write though!!

i haven't even opened the box. what if it's the wrong colour or something?


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> food always helps :D it's already gone!! ha. my mum has insisted on giving me the extra money for the base, even though i tried to refuse it. she was paying for the car seat and pushchair and my mistake totally blew the budget, ha. but i have come to terms with it now. am still going to write though!!
> 
> i haven't even opened the box. what if it's the wrong colour or something?

Abz.. if you can't return it, I would open the box and check!

You've got me wondering now... we ordered our car seat and the base when we bought the buggy etc cos it was so much cheaper and it has been sat in the spare room for a few weeks now. I might have to get hubby to check it out later!! 

At least you have come to terms with the overspending... I have too, but hubby has a bit of shock coming his way at the end of the month! :blush:


----------



## jolou

i have been very very good in the over spending, i actually havent spent much of our own money on anything, we used the hip grant for the cot matress and bouncy chair, my mum and marks mums paid for the pram, sis bought the changing bag, mum bought the bedding, only things we have bought ourselves is nappies, wipes etc and clothes... yet mark still moans if i wanna buy something else lol he shoudl count himself luvky we havent had to fork out for the big things! grandad is giving us £100 just before im due or once baby is here (he said i can have it now but dont like asking) so that will go on the mini wardrobe ive seen that will fit in nicely, changing mat and the monitors.


i have just realised something...... its the last ever episode of being human on sunday night :'( howwww am i going to cope without my weekly fix of the shexy mitchell....


----------



## Windmills

Argh money is a big problem- I'm grateful for the good financial situation I'm in at the moment though. I only pay £250 to my Mum and then £30ish for my phonebill and whatever I owe to catalogues/overdraft etc. But I still don't seem to have enough to last me the month and buy baby things!


----------



## Moongirl

I've been really good on spending too - not deliberately, just because i'm terrible at making decisions :haha: more of a window shopper!! Will need to get onto it soon though....

I was out for a cuppa with my friend last night who is getting induced on Monday, and it really made me think that i need to get my ass in gear with preparations!! Did go to Tescos and buy a couple of bits for my hospital bag tho, so that's a start! :haha:

have a good day all!

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I'm freakishly excited for doing my hospital bag!! The bit that's confusing me at the moment is what bags to use :shrug: 
I've decided I'm going to get those ziplock freezer type bags- mainly because I love being organised to the point it's a bit creepy :lol:- because I want to do one with 3 sleepsuits, 3 vests, a hat and bibs in newborn, and another one the same in 0-3 just incase she's big! Also thinking they'll be useful for bringing home dirty baby clothes and the like. 
I've also decided I'm going to do a labour bag, an overnight bag, and one with nappies and whatever in. That way I can leave everything in the car until I need it and not look like I'm moving in :lol: 
Okay, enough ramble from me, I've lost my train of thought anyway- customers really need to stop phoning me with random/bizarre questions!


----------



## jolou

im taking a weekender back for my stuff, with things like make up, shower stuff clean clothes underwear etc in and im nicking sophies ds lol and taking my changing bag for harrisons things in with about 5 or so sleepsuits, vests etc, nappies wipes cotton wool.


----------



## Moongirl

ah yes, good ideas re multiple bags and resealable plastic ones! i haven't really thought about it at all.... i have a nice holdall type bag that i use for overnight trips but not sure if it'll be big enough, plus it has nice flocked material which i guess might get damaged!! :blush: But maybe if i use change bag for baby stuff and hold all for me it could work. Guess i'll just accumulate all the stuff first and see how much room i need. Another list, great! :haha:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Oooh hospital bags... now that is a good topic to start a "chat about"!!

Having a mad one at work today but will pop back later to this thread and add some comments!! :)

Off to get lunch and in desperate need of choccy today! :blush:


----------



## jolou

im kicking myself for not gettin an easter egg yesterday...i fancy chocolate badly lol


----------



## abz

good morning chaps. have found out that mothercare do the same car seat base. they will check it fits in the car properly with the seat we've already got too, so that's good :) so toys r us are not getting another penny out of me. i've calmed down since yesterday. i'm angry at myself for not triple checking things like i usually do, and if OH had done it i'd probably have gone mad, ha. but i'm still livid with them!! will write a complaint to head office.

we opened the box when i got home from work last night and it is the right one. it's a damn fine car seat too. so that's good, ha. would have been awful if i'd opened it and decided i hated it!! also you can use it up to a year which is longer than most, but of course it goes on size and weight rather than age, so we'll see :)

suppose i'll have to pop out with OH later to order it :)

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I'm tirrrrred. Please make it an hour later! 
Tonight I've got what feels like loads to do- in reality we're going to the pub for dinner, and then going to my Mum's so I can wash my hair (too lazy to take straighteners, hair dryer and all my rubbish I put on it!) and pick up clothes for work tomorrow, then go back to Vinny's. For some reason that feels like LOADS :dohh: :lol: 
Looking forward to seeing everyone's thoughts on hospital bags- I'm weird I know!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hospital bags.. I haven't given this much thought yet to be honest but one night when I was incredibly bored... I did start reading the thread on 3rd tri and one really useful items that I will pack is flip flops for the shower!! :blush:

There were a number of interesting debates

1. What size baby clothes to take (newborn or 0-3 or a combination of both?) Opinion seems very divided on this and I genuinely have no idea! I have even read of people packing some "tiny" baby clothes too. I wonder how much you can rely on the baby weight estimations to help with sizing?

2. How many baby clothes do you pack?

3. Wet wipes or cotton wool? There were one or two posts suggesting that hospitals did not like you using wet wipes because they are not suitable for newborns!? I struggle to accept this but would welcome views!!?

4. Do you need to take formula in case you opt to not breastfeed or if breastfeeding isn't immediately successful? It seems hospitals differ on this too!?

I'm sure there are plenty of other topics to debate but these are the ones tha got me thinking or made me smile!!

Views anyone!!??

(Abz... glad you are happy with the car seat!!)


----------



## Widger

Oh god...... another thing I need to think about buying..... will someone please sort me out :grr: and get me to buy something for this baby and QUICK!!

Am I the only one who has not bought a thing yet? All I do is talk about it, I'm faffing around so much!!


----------



## abz

PG. my best mate thought it silly not to use baby wipes with her second so took them into hospital... and gave him a rash. so she said it's best to go with cotton wool as she felt so guilty with her newborn!! ha. 

i am mainly taking 0-3 as that's mainly what i've bought. but i've got a few cheapy newborn things from the asda basic range i think it's called. just plain white. just in case :)

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies ... Well I have decided to start my hospital bag / bags once the nursery is finished but guess what the first two coats of paint are now on the walls! The ceinling needs a further coat of white and then the walls need painting the proper colour but its so exciting to think we have actually started it! OH is also installing the radiator in there on Saturday hence the rush to finish the painting but it looks better already! 

I m really struggling with sleep atm am getting around 2 hours a night and im also anemic so starting iron tablets. Im going to stop ranting now as I am in an awful mood today everything has annoyed me. Hmm hopefully a better day tomorrow and over the weekend! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> PG. my best mate thought it silly not to use baby wipes with her second so took them into hospital... and gave him a rash. so she said it's best to go with cotton wool as she felt so guilty with her newborn!! ha.
> 
> i am mainly taking 0-3 as that's mainly what i've bought. but i've got a few cheapy newborn things from the asda basic range i think it's called. just plain white. just in case :)
> 
> abz xx

And that is why this site is soooo useful!! Cotton wool it is then!! :)

I was going to take 0-3 until I read the thread on 3rd tri! Asda is not a bad shout!! :wacko:

Are you on team :yellow: Abz?!

Widger... get shopping!! Pay day tomorrow for me!! :happydance:

hope&faith... hope tomorrow is a better day!! :)


----------



## abz

nope. i am probably having a girl :D i say probably because she said she was 80% sure. and she seemed to think this was a high probability, whereas i'm lying there thinking 'that's a 1 in 5 chance you're wrong'. ha. so i think i'm having a little girl. it's going to be a hell of a shock if i have a little boy (but i thought i was and was shocked when finding out it was a girl, hee. but i couldn't be more stoked about it now :D) but i've kept buying 'girlie' things to a minimum. i bought two little dresses for when she's a bit older because i couldn't resist. and the curtains etc are rather girly, ha but hey. all the clothes could go either way really :)


----------



## jolou

id say take both newborn and 0-3 cos of sizing, for example asda's newborn range is for up to 9llbs, which means if u have an 8llb baby or 7llber then it will be slightly loose so imagine what a 0-3 months would be since they do tend to last a few months, i leanrt my lesson the 1st time around by only taking 0-3 and ended up sending sophies dad home to get some newborn size sleepsuits cos she looked silly in 0-3 lol

im also tkaing both cotton wool and wipes, i used cotton wool tho in the hospital but i figure wipes would be ok for me to use if i wanted.


----------



## hope&faith09

Wow im glad I read this! I was only planning on taking 0 - 3 months as I think she is going to be a big baby but what happens if she is only 8lbs and all the things I have bought swamp her. hmmm maybe I should invest in some cheap newborn sleep suits. Hoping to get the second coat on the nursery today but Im so tired im not sure Im up to much. Does anyone have any tips on how to get to sleep at night as last night I was awake until 3 am again. Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Abz... I was absolutely certain that I was having a boy too as did everyone at work!

The scan was a complete shock but I was over the moon to be honest!

We haven't bought much girlie stuff either although we have bought two dresses for 3-6 months cos we have 5 weddings over the summer some of which our LO will be invited to!

I have also bought a mini England kit which I am sure is for a boy, but I couldn't resist!! :blush:

Jolou.. thanks for the tips! I think I will take some of both sizes then! How many sleepsuits etc would you recommend taking?

Thanks :)


----------



## jolou

mmm well im probably taking about 3 newborn and a couple of 0-3 sleepsuits, i doubt il need that many but who knows how long il be in for. same for the baby vests, as for other things i cant remember how much i took of stuff and didnt have enough mark or someone could bring extra with them, we only live about 20 min from the hospital. 

did someone ask about taking formula? i think that depends on the hospital, the countess of chester (where i had sophie) provide the milk for you if u decide not to breastfeed and i think the glan clwyd do aswel (where im having this one), at least they gave it a friend of ours as soon as baby was born, was quite funny when he told us, his OH ended up having a c-section due to exhaustion, so as soon as baby came out he was handed baby and some glass jars of milk and teats seperate, they didnt bother to help him do the bottles up so he had a baby in one hand and milk and teats in the other lol he was like ooookkk how do i do this then. oo that went slightly off topic lol

i came to realise yesterday i need to buy bigger knickers :( my bum seems to have got wider all of a sudden and im forever having to pull my knickers up so they aint riding down! argh, mum said "oohh you should buy proper big knickers for when u come out of hospital" thanks mum for reminding me how unsexy pregnancy and birth is lol

as for tips on getting to sleep, have you tried horlicks or oveltine (oveltine i was hooked on at the start of pregnancy and was full of folic acid) hope&faith? or just a warm cup of milk. I struggle sometimes to get to sleep and kick myself for not trying warm milk or something.

i think i have Harrisons coming home outfit! mark laughed when i said i needed something nice for him to come out in, i explained its his first time out in the big wide world! there will be pics and everything!! its nothing spectacular just a sleepsuit and hat set thats blue and white stripes with a monkey looking like he is hanging over the shoulder saying "just monkeying around" or something, really cute. I remember exactly what sophie came home in, it was a pink velour sleepsuit with bambi on, soo cute hehe


----------



## jolou

ohh and PG harrsion already has some england trainers i think (my sis found them in work and was going to buy them not sure if she did tho) and he will be getting a little england kit, i just need to find sophies...


----------



## Janny Wanny

my due date is 29 may :) yey go may hehehee


----------



## Pussy Galore

Again Jolou, thanks for all of your tips!! :)

As for tips on getting to sleep, I would appreciate some!!

Tiredness is my current moan!! :blush:


----------



## abz

my pushchair arrived this morning and i'm ridiculously excited about it, ha. so glad i got the purple one on a whim. it's fab. unless that's still the whim talking, hee. half killed myself putting the wheels on etc. i hadn't realised how much more difficult contorting myself into strange positions had become :S ha.

so that's today's excitement. off out shopping to return something from pumpkin patch that i've decided was far too expensive for what it is, and i love the giraffe and bird sets you can get in m and s so might get one of those instead :)


----------



## insomnimama

Well ladies- I'm off to third tri. Neither my ticker nor BnB think I am in third tri but my doc does, and that's good enough for me :rofl: 

See you all there!


----------



## Frufru

:hi: everyone

Apologies I have been AWOL the last few days. I have had lots going on, some good, some not so good :wacko: nevermind as in 15 minutes time I will have finished work and it will be the start of the weekend :woohoo:

I was "spring-cleaning" the bathroom and all our storage cupboards yesterday and started my hospital bag. There is currently a disposable toothbrush and some mini toothpaste in there :haha: While I am hoping for a homebirth I will pack my bag just in case.

I was going to pack 4 sets of vests and babygro's, 2 newborn and 2 0-3 aswell as a cardi and a hat. If I were to end up in the hospital for a while or needed more clothes OH can always bring some in. 

I was going to take cotton wool pads for cleaning and changing LO. I thought I might take a small packet of baby wipes for me to use. I was not going to take formula - I can't see the hospital letting my baby starve if for some reason I am not able to breastfeed :shrug:

I am trying to write a detailed reply but keep getting interrupted :growl: so will have to wait until tomorrow morning when I log-on from home.

God knows how many pages I have missed on the 3rd tri thread :wacko:

:hugs: to you and your LO


----------



## Pussy Galore

Is Frufru nesting?!?! :)

I'm wondering when I will feel like spring cleaning!!? :winkwink:


----------



## abz

i am desperately hoping i get a sudden nesting phase. heaven knows my house needs it!!


----------



## hope&faith09

I need a nesting phase too! We still seem to be living out of boxes and the baby stuff is all over the house (and my parents house!) we really need to get a move on with sorting the house before May! Today is radiator fitting day and if that goes in ok we may put the cot up tomorrow! but then oh needs to finish carpeting downstairs so the dining table can be delivered. so much to do!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Frufru

I find cleaning quite relaxing and therapeutic, yes I am a saddo :winkwink: 

The cleaning this week was to try and calm myself down and distract me after a stressful few days. OH is not very well and is in need of an operation but before this can be scheduled in he needs various diagnostic tests - the timing of this is not so great what with us getting married at the end of March and LO due at the end of May but when did the universe/karma/God stop to check whether something was convenient :rolleyes: 

His details were passed to the hospital 2 months ago so they could schedule in the tests. We called the doctors on Thursday to chase up an appointment as we had not heard anything, only to be told they could not find a record of him having been referred WTF :shrug: OH was absolutely distraught after finding this out and feels really let down and angry, which naturally upset me too. The surgery have said it will take a week to investigate what is happening/has happened to the referral :nope: We had hoped that everything would have been sorted before LO arrives but it would seem that this probably won't happen now. Screw giving them a week (they have already had 2 months!), we will be calling on Monday to chase them again.
:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

Breathing deeply and trying to find my happy place.......

I hope those of you in the UK are not suffering too badly weather-wise. It is really wet and windy here - I looked out of my kitchen window this morning to find that my coldframe has been ripped from the wooden frame it is *nailed and tied* to overnight by the wind :shock: I have yet to venture outside but I think the joints that hold it together have sheared off, so fear that the damage is irreparable - I think the word I want to use here is BOLLOCKS!

Happy place where are you??

FOUND IT :mrgreen: Our wedding rings were delivered this morning :happydance: and we are both wearing them now :haha: It is only 4 weeks today until I become a Mrs :thumbup: Also I have just noticed I moved up a box on my ticker :mrgreen: 

So this week has been a mixed bag - some good, some not so good. Like my grandma says - what does not kill us makes us stronger :rolleyes:

Apologies for this rather self indulgent ranty post - I hope you don't all mind too much. It does feel better to get it off my chest.

The benefit of all the therapeutic cleaning and sorting is that we are now in a position to start the little bit of painting needed in the nursery and put up the drawers we got from ikea last weekend :thumbup:

Sorry I have not done any individual replies - I hope to catch up properly on both May threads properly over the next few days and find out how you all are and what you have been up to... and eating :winkwink:

Breakfast for LO and I today was fruit and fibre topped with fresh banana and blueberries Mmmm nom nom nom


----------



## abz

you rant all you want honey. it's what we're here for :)

glad you found your happy place. absolutely crap news for your OH. i hope they can give you some answers on monday. why on earth do they need a week? they should just be putting through an emergency referral since they've messed up. i hate it when things like this happen!!


----------



## hope&faith09

As Abz said rant all you like ... Im glad its not just me ranting! 

Thats really rubbish about your OH and they definately shouldnt need a week to sort out hopefully they will have an answer for you on Monday. 

Well me and OH still arguing about where the radiator is going to go ... at this rate we wont have one in time for May! Maybe I should just go and get in the way with some paint!


----------



## abz

well at least in may it's unlikely you'll need a radiator?

we have a problem in that the radiator in the baby's room has decided to not turn off. at all. it's stuck on full whack. so we need to get that sorted or aargh, ha. baby will be in our room to begin with, but even so. that one radiator warms up all of upstairs. it's a massive radiator given the size of the room (we didn't fit it). so yes. must get that checked out...


----------



## hope&faith09

We prob wont need the radiator in May but we will in the winter and i dont really want to move everything around once its in! I can here the radiator box being opened!


----------



## abz

ooh, progress?


----------



## hope&faith09

Well the radiator is on the wall, so he just needs to put a hole in the wall to put the pipes thru - as suggested by oh's dad he is going to wait till the weather gets a bit warmer before plumbing it in so thats saving time. Currently he is painting the ceiling in the nursery so at least thats another job ticked off!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Ironically I have radiator issues too!!

The radiator in the nursery is the only one that does not work!! :blush:

I'm just going to add it to hubby's list of things to do!! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

My OH's list of things to do covers two sides of A4 at the moment! hmm I have no idea how things are going to get done before LO arrives! 

I need to go to ikea and buy a set of drawers and a cupboard for our bedroom to get rid of more of the junk I wonder if it will fit in the car.


----------



## abz

i haven't even made a list for my OH. it would panic him too much. i just nag him about one or two things at once instead :) 

today he should be getting rid of the humongous telly that doesn't work properly and takes up half the living room. it's a huge flat job, but we got it for free from a friend who was getting rid of it (because it didn't always work properly). well OH had always wanted one... but he's finally agreed that as it has gotten worse it needs to go. so that should be gone by the end of today :) he is also going to mothercare to get the fit of the carseat checked with the base they sell and ordering the base, so we can pick it up in a few days :) and he's going to sort out some of his crap too. in fact, i'm going to ring him up and find out how it's going, because if he's on the computer or something... well, it won't be getting done... ha.

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im on a mission to get oh to finish painting the nursery etc today, then tomorrow i want him to paint the bathroom and lay the rest of the lounge carpet and arrange the delivery of the dining table. Maybe i can convince him to sort thru a box or two tonight.


----------



## Frufru

Goodness we are all really productive today :thumbup: I think we are all nesting early :winkwink:

OH and I have assembled the main structure of the drawers in the nursery and he is off to build the individual drawers in a mo. I shall be sitting drinking tea while he works :haha: 

We had to pop down to the hardware shop earlier as there are a couple of holes in the nursery wall where we took down some shelves and our polyfiller was completely past it. They had 20% off everything so I came home with 2 new pairs of gardening gloves, canes for my runner/french beans aswell as the polyfiller :mrgreen: Unfortunately the tube of polyfiller is too big for our application gun :dohh: so the wall repairs will have to wait until another day.

We are doing a run to the dump tomorrow to get rid of the crap I cleared out of the cupboards the other day - We have about a metre thick wedge of flattened cardboard to recycle. No wonder we never have room to store anything - our cupboards are full of empty cardboard boxes!


----------



## hope&faith09

Our cupboards are always full of empty cardboard boxes or plastic bags. My walls are now painted! and my mum said she may be able to drop the cot over tomorrow so thats exciting! i havent achieved alot today really i should have done some uni work but oh well it will wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Productive day for all then!!??

Nice to see that you all have your OH's under control!! :haha:

We kept getting sidetracked by the rugby today but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## A3my

good to see this thread is still going strong :) I felt I'd neglected it and came to say an official goodbye as I always seem to post in the 3rd tri now x


----------



## abz

i keep popping back. it started to feel like a small exclusive little group, ha.


----------



## hope&faith09

I like this little group! I feel like I have got to know you ladies better and its lovely to be able to chat like this!


----------



## Pussy Galore

I like this thread too!! We don't seem to talk about food nearly enough on third tri!!!!

I think Frufru joins third tri tomorrow though and then we are all officially moved over!! :)

So what do we do then!? I will miss this thead! :cry:

So much for having a productive day today!! I went to watch my hockey team play this morning (I am so missing playing!!) and then spent the afternoon watching footy on the sofa and I still haven't moved!

However I have decided that our LO is going to be a footy fan.. she is always so active when I am watching a game!! :haha:

Hope everyone else has had a lovely wknd!?


----------



## jolou

my god you have all been busy this weekend!

i didnt do much, went into chester on saturday to have a mooch around, OH got some much needed new jeans and we had a look in the bear factory, we have decided to take sophie soon and let her choose a bear for her to give to harrison, we are going to see if she likes any outfits in there for her tedted, its the only bear she sleeps with, my best friend gave it to her when she broke up from her boyfriend lol but sophie lvoes it and has slept every night for the last 2 years with it, if she likes an outfit in there we will buy one for her to have off harrison, if not it will be ehr own controller and nunchuck for the wii since she is always asking if all 3 of us can play together, im hoping she lieks an outfit...they far cheaper lol

saturday we had a really nice night, watched true blood from friday night then stuck on a dvd we rented, we decided on the hangover...omg sooo funny!

yesterday we went to OHs parents for lunch, its getting harder to not say "he" or "harrison" infront of his dad...why is there always one that doesnt want to know, we both slipped up and not sure if his dad heard, mark started to say harrison and i said he..argh lol then i got OH to take the big tv from upstairs to the skip so i can see how much room we have with it gone and get the area cleaned, also tackled sophies bed....such a nightmare changing her bed sheets, its one fo those tent beds so its not that high usually for me to reach and i can pull the mattress up easily but atm with this bump im struggling, it took me half an hour and knackered me out!


----------



## abz

good morning everyone :)

spent yesterday playing world of warcraft with OH. yes, yes. i admit it, i'm sorry. but i don't do it much. it was an indulgence. one we'll lose soon, ha. 

should have tidied the house. but didn't. started cleaning the kitchen this morning only to drop the 6 yoghurts i'd bought. only 3 survived, the others went all over the floor and all over my foot. which, although i've cleaned it, still feels yoghurty :S so i lost the will to clean after clearing all that up (who knew there was so much yoghurt in those teeny little cartons!!) and came on here instead, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

hi guys!! 

Well i officially reached 3rd tri yesterday, so that must be us all by today!!

I'm feeling really unproductive just now - it's really really bugging me the stuff i can't do!! i'm usually a very hands on type of gal and it's really frustrating me that i can't lift furniture about etc - in fact even cleaning is becoming a bit of a struggle for me I get so tired and achy once i've cleaned the house! It has actually been really getting me down this weekend :cry: I just hate having to wait for other people/constantly ask for things to be done :(

Anyway, that aside i did get my pram ordered on Friday :happydance: and my baby monitor so i feel a little better that a couple of things have got moving!! 

And even more exciting, my friend went in yesterday to get induced! I haven't heard anything yet today, so fingers crossed she now has a lovely healthy little boy!!!

hope you have a good day and i guess we'll be moving over to 3rd tri now...?

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

ABZ I PLAY WORLD OF WARCRAFT TOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol sorry for the caps there ;) tho i admit to being very addicted i started playing just after sophie was born cos i found myself bored some days and her dad played it (she slept constantly), i force myself not to have the comp about on the weekend so i am not tempted to log on when im bored ;) 

dont talk yogurts to me! sophie has a lovely habit of walking around with hers not matter how many times i tell her to sit down with it so i get lots of spillage, luckily only in the kitchen


----------



## Pussy Galore

lol... I've even dabbled on WoW too.. although not for over a year!! :blush:


----------



## jolou

its far too addictive, i didnt play it for a few months but lately its my little treat in the morning for an hour before tackling the day ahead...mark even makes me go online if im looking rather angry apparently it helps with my hormonal rage...


----------



## Moongirl

haha! i have to avoid anything like that, i would get far too addicted and wouldn't stop!!! 



jolou said:


> mark even makes me go online if im looking rather angry apparently it helps with my hormonal rage...

mind you, i could do with some help to control my moods these days! :winkwink:


----------



## Frufru

Hi Girls :wave:

I am also an ex-WoWer - I played for about a year but gave up about a year and a half ago as I liked it a little too much :blush: OH and I both played at the time. We have talked about renewing one of our accounts for us both to use but I am not sure I would leave the house once I am on mat leave. Plus half the fun before was questing together. Never say never though...........

Have any of you had much hip pain at all? I have had it since about 22 weeks and my MW would hopefully right itself but it is still super sore and now keeping me awake at night :sad1: I had a really crappy night last night and ended up off work AGAIN today so I have called my MW and requested a referral to the obstetric physio. Hopefully they will be able to help me out a little bit. 

The ironic thing is that I have been waiting for a day with nice weather to get out and do some gardening - today was absolutely glorious weather-wise but my hip kept me inside with my feet up :rolleyes:

Mmm yoghurts. My new favorite thing at the moment is muller rice oh they are so creamy and delicious :thumbup:

So officially third tri today - It is hard to believe that we are all >/= 2/3 of the way there and out LO's will be here in 8-12 weeks. LO has been dancing and fluttering all day long :cloud9: I am so excited to meet her come May-time :mrgreen:

It has been a real pleasure getting to know you all on this thread through our 2nd trimesters. Are we all going to abandon this thread now in favour of the third tri one?


----------



## insomnimama

Yep- I think you're the last woman standing so it's off to 3rd tri with us!


----------



## abz

am so impressed that i'm not the only geek here :D ha. OH is far more into it than i am, but i tend to go through manic phases. ha. i ended up getting it just so i could spend time with him and chatting with his danish mates as it's the only way he gets to 'spend time' with them really. i think he's trying to overload on it right now though because obviously once the baby is here he won't be quite so able to do it :)

my other cheese and cucumber sarnie is looking at me. i had the first one for breakfast. i don't think this one is going to make it past 12 :D

was b n b down for everyone else this morning or was it just me?

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I can't believe we're all 3rd tri now :cry: How scary is that!! I like it better here than third tri- I can never keep up in there :blush: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

i though bnb was down this morning sent me into a panic! Im having trouble sleeping again. I also find it hard to keep up in third tri, we should have a little chat happy food related group! 

mmm I fancy a sarnie now but we have no bread or milk! Maybe I should pop to the shops!


----------



## abz

well my sandwich bit the dust. i really fancy salt and vinegar crisps, but my mouth has tasted of salt all day which is really odd, ha. am having a strawberry yoghurt. maybe that will do.... yeah. how often has that worked over the last couple of months!!

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

mmm yoghurt ... im off to get one oh no just remembered there is banoffee pie in the fridge maybe just a small slice!


----------



## abz

mmm. my mate makes the BEST banoffi pie ever!! might have to send her a bribe to come over from newcastle and make me some :D


----------



## jolou

Your all talking food! Yay! Lol
Abz I think i'm playing more at the mo too, I know I wont have much time after baby is here for a bit and its my bit of escapism! Plus I love how one of the lads I play with will randomly quote some old 80s classic lol yep i'm a geek! 
Typing this on my phone so it might not look right! The workmen are here takin out the downstairs loo and sink.... They turned water off so I hope I dont need the loo soon lol


----------



## hope&faith09

I love banoffee pie! Its one of my favourite foods ... but at the moment I could eat anything sweet! I definately have a sweet tooth with this baby! Last week it was chocolate fudge cake this week banoffee pie! Is anyone else on iron tablets?


----------



## Moongirl

ooooh salt and vinegar crisps - must go see if we have any! 

i had a muffin for my lunch and am now considering a hot cross bun to go with my crisps.... should really consider having something that i can at least _pretend_ is healthy :haha:


----------



## Frufru

Afternoon :wave:

Mmmm banofee pie Mmmmmmm :mrgreen:

No iron tablets here - I reckon if I had to take them I might not ever go to the loo ever again :haha:

My friend came round for a cuppa this morning and we have the last of the fruit cake my Mum made for Christmas - it was delicious! The house is now cakeless and I am wondering if I may engage in a little baking later on :cake:

I am currently wondering what I will have for lunch - my brother is popping round later to keep me company for a bit so I might wait until he arrives. At present I am leaning towards a cheese and pickle toasted sandwich :thumbup:

Hips are still mucho sore but the MW called me back today and gave me the details I need to contact the obstetric physio. So now I am waiting for them to call me back :rolleyes:

I have spent the morning sorting through all the boxes of computer and electronics stuff I took out of the cupboards last week. Half the leads we have we don't need or have never been used and I don't know what they relate to :wacko: I now have one box with the leads and software CD-rom's for our phones, camera and ipods along with blank dvd's and cd's. Quite how we needed 4 boxes before I don't know :shrug:

Abz - did the strawberry yoghurt fill the salt and vinegar crisp shaped craving?

Jo - I hope your water comes back on soon.

Well I am going to nip out to the garden to hang out the washing for a hour or so before the sunshine dissapears - OH has ordered that this is the most strenuous thing I do today! I wonder if I am allowed to walk round to the shop for more teabags?


----------



## Frufru

hot cross buns Mmmmmm

If you had one of the wholemeal hot cross buns that would be a healthy choice :winkwink:


----------



## abz

well howdy howdy :) 

nope. the yoghurt did NOT fill the crisp-shaped hole. in fact i've now had two bags of salt and vinegar crisps and a kitkat :S i do have a banana but it looks SO unappealing, ha.

i have just been reading a thread in third tri about a girl who wanted to have her baby early at 34 weeks. now obviously that isn't a good idea and she needed to be informed of that. but i couldn't believe how horrible and nasty some people were to her. ok, so most of us would think it a silly question, but surely it's better to ask the silly question and be informed rather than do something stupid without asking? some people have really sunk in my estimations...

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

Frufru said:


> hot cross buns Mmmmmm
> 
> If you had one of the wholemeal hot cross buns that would be a healthy choice :winkwink:

think i only have the normal ones. But i'm being good and have abstained.... found a whole tub of salt and vinegar pringles to keep me going instead :winkwink:

Abz you've got me curious now, am going to go check out that thread!!


----------



## abz

it was finally locked moongirl. but some people are just downright nasty!! i mean, you can even use shock tactics about what she was suggesting without being cruel about it!!


----------



## Moongirl

abz said:


> it was finally locked moongirl. but some people are just downright nasty!! i mean, you can even use shock tactics about what she was suggesting without being cruel about it!!

probably just as well - it'd just have annoyed me too!!


----------



## Frufru

I have just had a look and some of the responses make me very :sad1:

The first few pages of posts seemed to be quite supportive and giving the lass information about the consequences of having a pre-term baby but I think some of the posts were really quite viscious.

This is why I never started my own threads on here - too worried I will make a fool of myself, upset or offend people.


----------



## abz

i just don't understand why some people have to put other people down. even if you are angry at something someone has said, surely responding like that isn't going to help the person at all, in fact it would probably make them more stubborn. suggesting that she had her baby adopted, that she was stupid, it just made me so angry that people can be like that to one another!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Argh I hate it when threads turn like that on here ... i cant believe how nasty some people can be, even when we may think its a silly question she may just lack an understanding or just need support which is what we are here for? 

Well i have got a fair way on my psychology assignment but im now re-reading and getting rid of lots of rubbish words as its too long and i still need to add a paragraph! I better get reading! Cant wait for my chicken pasta tonight ...yum yum!


----------



## ginab

what are people being nasty about?? whats all this about yogurt and salt & vinegar crisps?


----------



## donegalfairy

Yes I agree a lot of the comments have been nasty in that thread. But in their defense, I cannot see how any person with common sense wouldnt realise it is animal abuse on a high scale both mentally and physically (this being written with the risk of getting all you ladies against me...).


----------



## hope&faith09

No i agree but I just feel its unnessesary to be nasty to her.


----------



## Frufru

Ah well its closed now. Hopefully the OP will make a balanced and sensible decision with the info that was given.



> whats all this about yogurt and salt & vinegar crisps?
> *We are all foodies on this thread lol*

Mmm chicken pasta Hope&Faith that sounds lovely.

You know there is not nearly enough talk about food on the third tri May Babies thread :haha: thats why I keep coming back here :winkwink: Not sure how long we can get away with posting about May Babies on the 2nd tri boards though! I suppose we could always speak to a mod about re-naming and moving it to a group section of the forum?


----------



## abz

ha. maybe that would be a good idea :D may babies foody thread :D

well i'm getting chinese for dinner. chicken and mushroom with boiled rice :) after all my intentions of a healthy dinner. i suppose i could be getting a much worse chinese. ha. ah well :) i got lots of birthday money from thomas's folks and it's obviously for the baby fund. but i'm sick of being given things for the baby when they are supposed to be for me. i mean, i love them. don't get me wrong. but thomas didn't get a gazillion christmas presents that were all baby things. he got things for himself. i got loads of things for my tummy. ha. does anyone else find this? like i said. i love all the things i've been given for bump, but they aren't for me. everyone said 'ooh, enjoy this birthday, and enjoy this christmas. it will be the last one where you get anything for yourself...' turns out that was actually last year :D

so although i am putting the majority of the money in the baby fund, i decided i wasn't going to feel guilty about buying myself a chinese out of it too, hee.

abz xx


----------



## ginab

all this talk of food has made me hungry its been at least 30 mins since my last feed!! Im now munching on Garners Pickled Onions!! Yummm they are the best pickles ever!


----------



## hope&faith09

well i had to change my food plan as suddenly i felt poorly again but managed some toast and now i fancy some chocolate! mm yummy! My psychology essay is done! Right back to transcripting this interview before one born every minute!


----------



## abz

ah. so that's where you all are :D

well my chinese was lovely :D

congrats on the essay hope :)

and remember. i need the one born every minute goss. ha. 

i'm off to bed now. hoping i manage to get to sleep before midnight tonight. have to get up at six and it's getting harder and harder to do.

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

One Born Every Minute was a bit rubbish tonight in my opinion! Although I did shed a little tear when Joy's baby was finally born! Hmm I've missed all the food talk, not good! I really really feel like chips and gravy..


----------



## Windmills

I officially talk too much, that was my 2500th post! 

and does anyone with an iPhone/iPhone loving OH play Doodle Jump?! THE most addictive thing in the world..


----------



## abz

good morning chaps. katie!! the first thing i read about this morning is chips and gravy!! how could you!! now i want them :D


----------



## hope&faith09

mmm food talk already! I love it! I just had some coco pops for breakfast, just deciding what to do today, there is a tree planting in my grandads memory tomorrow but not sure whether to go to my mums today and spend an extra day as its going to be as easy to do it once LO is here. hmm what to do! 

I actually managed to get some sleep again last night which was nice! Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Frufru

Morning Girls,

I am starting the day with some banana and blueberries topped with natural yoghurt and a spot of honey. I always start the day so well - it is just the naughty stuff I eat in the afternoon and evening that is my undoing!

However, when I was sorting out some clothes for washing this morning I got out my regular jeans and out of curiosity put them on. They still fit over my hips and do up :shock: OK they are tight and I would not want to sit down in them :haha: but it does give me hope about being able to fit back into them again at some point.

Congratulations on finishing the essay Hope&Faith and also on the good nights sleep :thumbup:

My hips still feel like my pelvis is on fire whilst being ripped apart :wacko: but I spoke to my MW yesterday and have an appt with the physio on Monday so hopefully they may be able to do something to help me out. In the meantime though I think I am starting to adjust to the broken nights of very little sleep which will be useful for when LO arrives :winkwink: 

Abz, I totally know what you mean about presents. As we did not tell many family or friends about LO until right before Christmas most of them had already bought presents. However my Mum is a last minute shopper and got me a lovely teddy bear, it has one of the bean bags you can warm up in the microwave and put back in the bear's tummy so you are cuddling a warm bear, and a book to help you teach your baby to speak. They are lovely gifts and very much appreciated, but were more a present for the LO than me I think. It is my birthday in a few weeks and I have been dropping hints all over the place about some cd's I have been hankering after for a while.

Oooh - good news! I got my pay review letter for this year today. Now admittedly my annual payrise is only a mere £63.50 (works out about an extra £4 a month net in my pocket), however I did get a bonus of a few hundred pounds :thumbup: It has made me very happy as the bonus will pay for 2/3 of our wedding costs rather than me raiding our savings :happydance:

Well enough chit-chat from me - have a good day :hugs:


----------



## Frufru

ginab said:


> all this talk of food has made me hungry its been at least 30 mins since my last feed!! Im now munching on Garners Pickled Onions!! Yummm they are the best pickles ever!

Mmmm pickles totally rock.

My favorite onions are the tiny silverskin cocktail onions - trouble is I can near-enough eat a whole jar in one go :blush: At least they are low in fat and calories!

Whenever I have a sandwich for lunch, instead of crisps I often have a little bowl of pickled onions and beetroot to munch on Mmmm nom nom nom :munch:

Not sure pickles would sit too well on top of the yoghurt I just ate right now though :haha:


----------



## Moongirl

oh well done hope for finishing your essay - do you have many left to do now?

Frufru, you still fit in your regular jeans?!?! I've not fitted mine since 12 weeks :wacko: i'm gonna be a bloater for ever more :cry: 

but i'm sure some mini-eggs would make me feel much better :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Frufru said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> I am starting the day with some banana and blueberries topped with natural yoghurt and a spot of honey. I always start the day so well - it is just the naughty stuff I eat in the afternoon and evening that is my undoing!
> 
> However, when I was sorting out some clothes for washing this morning I got out my regular jeans and out of curiosity put them on. They still fit over my hips and do up :shock: OK they are tight and I would not want to sit down in them :haha: but it does give me hope about being able to fit back into them again at some point.
> 
> Congratulations on finishing the essay Hope&Faith and also on the good nights sleep :thumbup:
> 
> My hips still feel like my pelvis is on fire whilst being ripped apart :wacko: but I spoke to my MW yesterday and have an appt with the physio on Monday so hopefully they may be able to do something to help me out. In the meantime though I think I am starting to adjust to the broken nights of very little sleep which will be useful for when LO arrives :winkwink:
> 
> Abz, I totally know what you mean about presents. As we did not tell many family or friends about LO until right before Christmas most of them had already bought presents. However my Mum is a last minute shopper and got me a lovely teddy bear, it has one of the bean bags you can warm up in the microwave and put back in the bear's tummy so you are cuddling a warm bear, and a book to help you teach your baby to speak. They are lovely gifts and very much appreciated, but were more a present for the LO than me I think. It is my birthday in a few weeks and I have been dropping hints all over the place about some cd's I have been hankering after for a while.
> 
> Oooh - good news! I got my pay review letter for this year today. Now admittedly my annual payrise is only a mere £63.50 (works out about an extra £4 a month net in my pocket), however I did get a bonus of a few hundred pounds :thumbup: It has made me very happy as the bonus will pay for 2/3 of our wedding costs rather than me raiding our savings :happydance:
> 
> Well enough chit-chat from me - have a good day :hugs:

Hey Frufru , let me know how you get on on Monday, My hips are really bad now I walk like John Wayne lol


----------



## Moongirl

oh yeah, and congrats on the pay rise and bonus frufru - i missed that in my despair over the jean fitting issue :winkwink:


----------



## Windmills

Sooo jealous about the jeans Frufru, my size 8s would go NOWHERE near me now. Funny enough though, my hips wouldn't be as much of a problem as my knees :wacko: I hate that I gain weight in my legs first! I've got a night out planned for the beginning of August and praying I'll no longer be whale sized :dohh: And congrats on the pay rise/bonus! 
I'm jealous of your nice family day H&F, have fun, and if I forget to say it later- I hope the tree planting tomorrow goes well, it's a lovely thing to do :) 

On the chips and gravy topic, I really really really want some again- and there's no chippy near my work :cry: I can't actually even afford to be going to the chippy as I had to give in and buy some clothes yesterday. I only had a pair of jeans and 2 tops that actually fit, as almost all the maternity clothes I bought were for work. Now I've got 10 weeks off I realised I needed some clothes for outside work!! I've spent half my wages already :( And it's only the 3rd! I always do this.. 
Luckily for me I'm applying for the SSMG, just need my MW to sign it on Tuesday. Vinny gets the disability element of WTC, so we're eligible which is going to make things a little bit easier! 
What has everyone got left to buy? I've only really got to get the steriliser, bath, some more bedding and some more clothes. I'm so lucky that everyone's bought stuff for me. Having a baby is SO expensive :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well I have another 2 individual essays to write and then some presentations but the biggest thing is finishing my dissertation which is coming along but I really want to get it done and out the way soon incase the baby comes early. 

I have just got to my mums - not sure where she has disappeared to but has given me a chance to get a little more work done. mmm I want something to eat but cant find anything I fancy!


----------



## Moongirl

You're getting there hope&faith - i remember not so long ago your list of coursework sounded pretty long and you've got through so much of it now! well done for you, it can't be easy concentrating at the moment!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Its really not easy! Baby is very quiet today so hoping to get some time to lie down and have a feel soon. I will be so happy when I finally hand in all this work it will be a huge relief! Hmm just watching a home birth programme not sure if i want a water birth or not ... maybe I should look into it!


----------



## abz

hey everyone. just finished a honeymustard chicken baguette and moved onto the salt and vinegar crisps. don't know why i want them so much at the mo!! ha. not sure whether i'm going to end up with insane indigestion after that mustard but we'll soon find out :)

frufru. glad it's not just me with the pressies. can't believe some of your clothes still fit!! a lot of my tops do but i'd fattened myself out of my trousers by about 14 weeks i think!! ha. aargh.

abz xx


----------

